# What are you listening to?



## Kyle

Stealing this idea from other forums, post whatever music you are listening to. But please, don't
post
every
2
minutes!
Because that would eventually lead this to be locked, considering how popular this forum is.
Also, do NOT discuss music here, create another topic to do that.

Audioslave - Shadow On the Sun


----------



## Megamannt125

The Saw theme.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

AllAmerican REjects


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Fool in the Rain - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Kyle

Uhm, list ARTIST and SONG.
Not just one, but both.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Tom said:
			
		

> Fool in the Rain - Led Zeppelin


Uber PWNAGE.


All-American Rejects- Move Along album.


----------



## gerardo781

Roulette- System of a Down.


----------



## SuperKKSlider

K.K Rock.


----------



## JJH

A twelve year old and a sixteen year old arguing about numbers.


----------



## evilpancakes

mc chris-kingdom farts


----------



## Clown Town

youfail.org theme


----------



## Jake123

Hey there Delilah- By "The Plain White T's"


----------



## Leo1

salmon dance-chemical brothers


----------



## coffeebean!

Pure silence. Oh no wait....the clicking of the keys on my keyboard.


----------



## Andrew

Rainy Day - Coldplay


----------



## Tyrai

Song: Midlife Crisis

Band: Faith No More


----------



## Resonate

Rice Crispy Cereal ~ By Snap, Crackle and POP.  

*Breakfast Time*


----------



## DirtyD

Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction


----------



## ipodawesum

Dashboard..modest mouse FTW!


----------



## DirtyD

Megadeth - Battery


----------



## Hub12

Let it rock-Kevin rudolf and lil wayne


----------



## ipodawesum

Clown Town said:
			
		

> youfail.org theme


wizards in winter?


by transiberrian orchestra???



its an okay song....(note: i'm commenting on the song clowntown said...im not listening to that!)


----------



## Kyle

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Go Go Gadget Flow by lupe fiasco xD


----------



## DirtyD

Slipknot - Liberate


----------



## Holycrumbs

Rise Against - Re-education (Through Labor)!!!


----------



## lilypad

Leaving on a Jet Plane - Slightly Stoopid


----------



## Thunder

JJH said:
			
		

> A twelve year old and a sixteen year old arguing about numbers.


lmao

Losing Touch - The Killers


----------



## JJH

Now I hear a twelve year old narrating a conversation on WoW.


----------



## evilpancakes

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Slipknot - Liberate


Awsome song, although, I swear they say, LIBERATE.....BANANAS


----------



## brotatochip

Skillet xD


----------



## SilverCyrus

Boxmans Girlfriend....  >.>
Smosh


----------



## Gnome

lol Smosh....

Human - The Killers


----------



## evilpancakes

mc chris-wiid


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Skillet xD


Ooh, Skillet! 

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## Bacon Boy

Extreme Days ~ TobyMac


----------



## animalcrossinggirl

the guillotine - escape the fate


----------



## DirtyD

Metallica - Eye of the Beholder


----------



## nar7155

just like you-three days grace


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Adelita - Bulerias


----------



## scrunch

Blessthefall and Atreyu ^_^ >_<


----------



## bananaoracle

Lightning Bolt - Dead Cowboy


----------



## Tyeforce

I'm listening to...

*presses ▶ in sig*


----------



## Princess

Poison - Elise Estrada


----------



## Gabby

No Diggity- Blackstreet


----------



## Anna

The T.V


----------



## Kyle

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## bittermeat

The Rocket Summer - I'm Doing Everything (for You).


----------



## Gnome

Yellow - Coldplay <3


----------



## ayosammyx4

my brother playin animal crossing.
and my ringtone that goes off every 3 minutes from texting.

my ringtone:

enough by disturbed =]


----------



## Gnome

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/hjYeDh7Qkqs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/hjYeDh7Qkqs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjYeDh7Qkqs
<3


----------



## Princess

Don't trust me - 3Oh!3
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/O5JFdJkBLUI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/O5JFdJkBLUI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5JFdJkBLUI


----------



## Gnome

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-iLt1U7A2-s&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-iLt1U7A2-s&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iLt1U7A2-s&feature=related
Coldplay forever! <3


----------



## Gnome

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/dXkWW_q_OTM&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/dXkWW_q_OTM&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXkWW_q_OTM&feature=related


----------



## Grawr

Soundtracks...from many fabulous musicals.

-Corpse Bride
-REPO! The Genetic Opera
-James and the Giant Peach
-Coraline
-Nightmare
-Sweeneh Todd.

<3


----------



## Gnome

*high fives Grawr* Sweeny Todd <3 Bloody and, great singing.


----------



## bittermeat

The Coraline songs were awesome.


----------



## QNT3N

Vietnow- Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnome

Me, and Crash are Killers/Coldplay fans! WOOT!


----------



## QNT3N

I'm sick of Coldplay.
They're so.. regular.


----------



## Grawr

AverageSean said:
			
		

> *high fives Grawr* Sweeny Todd <3 Bloody and, great singing.


If you enjoy the blood factor, try listening to some REPO stuff.

It's a "Rock Opera", created by the director of the SAW movies, Darren Lyn Bousman. It pretty much makes Sweeney Todd look like Hairspray, though. : P

BUT, we're not supposed to "discuss" music here.

...

I'm now listening to the delightful Donkey Kong Musical songs that I've got links to in my signature.


----------



## Gnome

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3Oec8RuwVVs&NR=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3Oec8RuwVVs&NR=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess

Technologic - Daft Punk
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/YtdWHFwmd2o'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/YtdWHFwmd2o' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtdWHFwmd2o


----------



## QNT3N

Why are you guys poting different songs every minute?


----------



## bittermeat

Mayday Parade - Miserable at Best.


----------



## Princess

im not every minute...one was 15mins ago and the other was 6mins ago.


----------



## Kyle

Grawr said:
			
		

> Soundtracks...from many fabulous musicals.
> 
> -Corpse Bride
> -REPO! The Genetic Opera
> -James and the Giant Peach
> -Coraline
> -Nightmare
> -Sweeneh Todd.
> 
> <3


James and the Giant Peach is pretty awesome.


----------



## Grawr

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Why are you guys poting different songs every minute?


There's an "s" in the word "posting", my friend. ; D

Haha, and didn't the thread tell us to post songs every minute?

We must obey.

A REPO! The Genetic Opera song. I will say that there's like, "minor bad language". Nothing bad, really. But you've been warned. >

If you enjoy this song, go out and buy the REPO! cd, dvd, or blu-ray. They're stuff is also on iTunes...They like...need money...badly. xD

But yeah, I've got a strange taste in music/musicals.


----------



## MygL

nintendo music - variety


----------



## Kyle

Grawr said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys poting different songs every minute?
> 
> 
> 
> There's an "s" in the word "posting", my friend. ; D
> 
> Haha, and didn't the thread tell us to post songs every minute?
> 
> We must obey.
> 
> A REPO! The Genetic Opera song. I will say that there's like, "minor bad language". Nothing bad, really. But you've been warned. >
> 
> If you enjoy this song, go out and buy the REPO! cd, dvd, or blu-ray. They're stuff is also on iTunes...They like...need money...badly. xD
> 
> But yeah, I've got a strange taste in music/musicals.
Click to expand...

Where does it say that?


----------



## Grawr

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys poting different songs every minute?
> 
> 
> 
> There's an "s" in the word "posting", my friend. ; D
> 
> Haha, and didn't the thread tell us to post songs every minute?
> 
> We must obey.
> 
> A REPO! The Genetic Opera song. I will say that there's like, "minor bad language". Nothing bad, really. But you've been warned. >
> 
> If you enjoy this song, go out and buy the REPO! cd, dvd, or blu-ray. They're stuff is also on iTunes...They like...need money...badly. xD
> 
> But yeah, I've got a strange taste in music/musicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say that?
Click to expand...

Wow, I'm going blind.

I thought it said:

"Please post every 2 minutes"

*Wild _*Grawr*_  became confused due to fatigue.


----------



## Miranda

Oh poor Grawr, someone may need some sleep.

Anyway, thanks to Grawr, I am also listening to those Donkey Kong songs...and they shall haunt me.


----------



## bittermeat

The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved.

I'm obsessed w/ this song.


----------



## JJH

Still Alive by missFlag


----------



## technoxmaniac

Fer Sure by The Medic Droid...oh it ended
now its Room 409 by Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Rene

Krezip - plug it in and turn me on


----------



## Thunder

Sam's Town - The Killers


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Transformation by Takeharu Ishimoto


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I was listening to Right Round - Flo Rida but then the song changed when I got to this topic.

Now I'm listening to....

Viva la Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Arctic Kyle

My music video! Crazed Crazy Loop Fan! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_GgpsANnIo

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-_GgpsANnIo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-_GgpsANnIo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Gnome

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sam's Town - The Killers


*High Fives* This:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/RthZgszykLs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/RthZgszykLs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Still Alive - GLaDOS


----------



## bittermeat

Mike Pinto - A Thousand Years Ago.


----------



## Anna

You found me - The Fray


----------



## bittermeat

Anna said:
			
		

> You found me - The Fray


Great song <3.


----------



## Anna

I <3 The Fray xD


----------



## bananaoracle

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Static


----------



## Blue Cup

Make It by Aerosmith
http://www.youtube.com/v/1X9hxjmCTj0

\m/


----------



## Bacon Boy

From End to End by Relient K


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sorry Double Post


----------



## madison_of_townsvil

listening to elevator music =p



nah. elevator music SUCKS


----------



## DirtyD

Metallica - No Remorse


----------



## Draco Roar

DDR- Waka Laka


----------



## bananaoracle

Daft Punk - Aerodynamic


----------



## Jake123

Gone Forever - Three Days Grace


----------



## Adds1028

All star- Smash mouth


----------



## Weegeefan765

http://www.youtube.com/v/gVvhxwtFsnE


----------



## Orange

I don't know, something on the radio.


----------



## KingKombat

Everlong by Foo Fighters.


Foo Fighters FTW


----------



## Rene

Sense of a spark by finger eleven
it ended now i'm listening to "Je hoeft niet naar huis vannacht"by Marco Borsato


----------



## DirtyD

White Zombie - I, Zombie


----------



## scrunch

across the universe soundtrack Revolution ... ^_^

Woohoo I'm the 100th poster on this thread,,,, <_<


----------



## ACFan29

Motion City Soundtrack - Even If It Kills Me. 

It's great.


----------



## Demolator40

my stomach. Sooooo hunngry.


----------



## bananaoracle

Melt-Banana - Heiwaboke Crisis


----------



## Kyle

-revives thread-
Audioslave - Original Fire


----------



## Resonate

Finishing up:  Jack Johnson ~ Never Know 

....

and now:  Boston ~ More than a Feeling.


----------



## bittermeat

Demi Lovato - Don't Forget.

She's pretty good for a disney star. >_<


----------



## bananaoracle

The Appleseed Cast - A Bright Light


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

THISSS!!!


----------



## technoxmaniac

Chelsea Smile by Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## evilpancakes

Tow the Line by (hed) P.E., and I like it because its about our soliders


----------



## bananaoracle

Antony and the Johnsons - Epilepsy Is Dancing


----------



## bittermeat

Jack Johnson - Banana Pancakes.


----------



## bananaoracle

Tim Hecker - Where Shadows Make Shadows


----------



## evilpancakes

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Jack Johnson - Banana Pancakes.


What, Banan Pancakes, what kind of song is that


----------



## bittermeat

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Johnson - Banana Pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> What, Banan Pancakes, what kind of song is that
Click to expand...

It's acoustic.


----------



## evilpancakes

bittermeat said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Johnson - Banana Pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> What, Banan Pancakes, what kind of song is that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's acoustic.
Click to expand...

Still, Banana Pancakes


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Johnson - Banana Pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> What, Banan Pancakes, what kind of song is that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's acoustic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, Banana Pancakes
Click to expand...

Yummy.


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Gives you hell-All-American Rejects


----------



## bananaoracle

Antony and the Johnsons - Her Eyes Are Underneath the Ground


----------



## bittermeat

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Gives you hell-All-American Rejects


Ohya!  :veryhappy: 


The Rocket Summer - Saturday.


----------



## bananaoracle

Zu - Axion


----------



## StbAn

Benny Benassi-Satisfaction

Floobots-Handlebars


----------



## StbAn

Toon][quote="evilpancakes said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Johnson - Banana Pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> What, Banan Pancakes, what kind of song is that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's acoustic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, Banana Pancakes
Click to expand...

Yummy. [/quote]I love that song


----------



## Nightray

Aicle - Nekuro Nomikon


----------



## bananaoracle

Zu - Orc


----------



## JJH

StbAn said:
			
		

> Benny Benassi-Satisfaction
> 
> Floobots-Handlebars


How are you listening to two songs at once?

Verizon wireless - Commercial on the radio


----------



## coffeebean!

Indie Rokkers- MGMT


----------



## Random

just dance gonna be okay

du a du just dance (8) 
lady gaga 

woohoo!


----------



## Rene

breaking dishes by Rihanna :r

I (L') random songs outta my media library ^_^


----------



## Tyeforce

Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind
Crush 40 - Through the Fire
Crush 40 - Fight the Knight
Crush 40 - Live Life
All Ends - With Me

SatBK music FTW! <big><big>*♪*</big></big>


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind
> Crush 40 - Through the Fire
> Crush 40 - Fight the Knight
> Crush 40 - Live Life
> All Ends - With Me
> 
> SatBK music FTW! <big><big>


----------



## JJH

Seriously, how do you people listen to multiple songs at once?


----------



## Elliot

playlist. lol.


MMMbop,
mamma mia
rooster's theme.(to relax me)
are you gonna be my girl.


----------



## bananaoracle

The Appleseed Cast - Raise The Sails


----------



## Resonate

Jack Johnson ~ Goodpeople


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Dangerous on the Dance Floor - Musto and Bones

lol SUPER old song. but it's me & my mother's theme xD


----------



## Rockman!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKT3Qde3tzI


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKT3Qde3tzI


Wonderful. ;D


----------



## Rockman!

Try listening to this with all the lights out and your eyes closed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li9qTVVk1AA


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Try listening to this with all the lights out and your eyes closed:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li9qTVVk1AA


0.o
I just did xD
It's... creepy.. reminds me of clowns.. 
<.< 
>.>
>.<


----------



## Resonate

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Try listening to this with all the lights out and your eyes closed:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li9qTVVk1AA


I shall have to Pass.  

Otherwise I might have to get my "security Blanket."  D:


----------



## bananaoracle

The Appleseed Cast - As The Little Things Go


----------



## bittermeat

Relient K - Trademark.


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind
> Crush 40 - Through the Fire
> Crush 40 - Fight the Knight
> Crush 40 - Live Life
> All Ends - With Me
> 
> SatBK music FTW! <big><big>
Click to expand...


----------



## JJH

Headstrong - Trapt

Next up: Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Grawr

Still listening to songs from REPO! The Genetic Opera.

And if you like wierd Horror rock-opera films with a ton of gore...I suggest you do the same.

...

: D


----------



## Nightray

Aicle - Nekuro nomikon 
AIcle - Urahime


----------



## John102

i'm listening to I heard it through the grapevine by marvin gaye


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Non-conformity.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

You're so beautiful by Akon
^according to my friends it's my theme song >.<

&& no im listening to
Dangerous on the Dance Floor by Musto and Bones
^me and my mom's theme song lol^


----------



## technoxmaniac

Casablanca
by
Emarosa


----------



## shinobibeat

Cant be touched by Body head bangers


----------



## Tyeforce

Nothing! =o


----------



## tails1428

absolutely nothing right now not a big music fan.


----------



## Resonate

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind
> Crush 40 - Through the Fire
> Crush 40 - Fight the Knight
> Crush 40 - Live Life
> All Ends - With Me
> 
> SatBK music FTW! <big><big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bittermeat

The Fray - You Found Me.
The All-American Rejects - Move Along (acoustic).


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Kiss me thru the phone - soulja boi<33


----------



## Resonate

OneRepublic ~ Stop and Stare


----------



## Kyle

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Resonate

Boston ~ More Than a Feeling


----------



## Dragorium15

Innocence Died Screaming - Carnifex


----------



## Tyeforce

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind
> Crush 40 - Through the Fire
> Crush 40 - Fight the Knight
> Crush 40 - Live Life
> All Ends - With Me
> 
> SatBK music FTW! <big><big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bananaoracle

Tim Hecker - Ghost Writing (Part 1)


----------



## Nightray

Aicle - nekuro nomikon


----------



## Dragorium15

Cult - Slayer


----------



## SilverCyrus

Take it Away    >.<
The Used

its good take a listen


----------



## bananaoracle

Tim Hecker - Music for Tundra (Part 1)


----------



## Dragorium15

Disciple - Slayer

Best known for its words "God Hates Us All".


----------



## Crenor402

Caremelldansen! ANIME MUSIC FTW!!!!!!


----------



## bittermeat

Augustana - Boston.


----------



## Tyeforce

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Caremelldansen! ANIME MUSIC FTW!!!!!!


...Caramelldansen isn't anime music. It's Swedish.


----------



## Gabby

Whamola- Les claypool


----------



## bananaoracle

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze (Live)


----------



## bittermeat

AJ Rafael - I Just Want You.


----------



## Andrew

Don't Panic - Coldplay


----------



## watercat8

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caremelldansen! ANIME MUSIC FTW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...Caramelldansen isn't anime music. It's Swedish.
Click to expand...

Actually, it's Dutch ^^' the words and pronunciation are more similar to German which is what Dutch derives from.

anyway... I'm listening to Tokaikko Junjou by


----------



## Tyeforce

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caremelldansen! ANIME MUSIC FTW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...Caramelldansen isn't anime music. It's Swedish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's Dutch ^^' the words and pronunciation are more similar to German which is what Dutch derives from.
> 
> anyway... I'm listening to Tokaikko Junjou by
Click to expand...


----------



## watercat8

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caremelldansen! ANIME MUSIC FTW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...Caramelldansen isn't anime music. It's Swedish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's Dutch ^^' the words and pronunciation are more similar to German which is what Dutch derives from.
> 
> anyway... I'm listening to Tokaikko Junjou by
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Resonate

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind
> Crush 40 - Through the Fire
> Crush 40 - Fight the Knight
> Crush 40 - Live Life
> All Ends - With Me
> 
> SatBK music FTW! <big><big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Resonate

Tal Bachman ~ She's So High


----------



## Dragorium15

The Impaler - Winds of Plague


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/a2bOav9Qhz8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/a2bOav9Qhz8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## bittermeat

John Mayer - Belief


----------



## bananaoracle

Dinosaur Jr. - Little Fury Things

now.....

Dinosaur Jr. - Lose


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

If u seek Amy - Britney Spears<33


----------



## MitchHanson

It's Not Unusual - Tom Jones


----------



## spector1

walking on a dream by empire of the sun


----------



## Bulerias

Forr


----------



## Nightray

caramelldansen w00t XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

If u seek amy - britney spears..
again xD


----------



## Nightray

the veronicas - untouched

cool song XD


----------



## Fontana

bullet for my valentine- hand of blood


----------



## KingofHearts

Worth Dying For- Revolution! =D


----------



## +Justice+

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Worth Dying For- Revolution! =D


Great Song

Hotel Aquarium-Falling up


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Makes No Difference'- Sum 41


----------



## bananaoracle

Between the Buried and Me - White Walls


----------



## Dragorium15

Waluigi said:
			
		

> bullet for my valentine- hand of blood


Good song, that.



> Between the Buried and Me - White Walls


And that.

The Passing - Lamb of God


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Oxford Comma ~ Vampire Weekend

I love this kind of thread because you can look at other people's posts to get ideas of new music to listen to. :3


----------



## Tyeforce

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> 'Makes No Difference'- Sum 41


Ooh, I love that song on EBA!


----------



## bananaoracle

Dinosaur Jr. - Sludgefeast


----------



## Gabby

Black Stacey- Saul williams


----------



## Resonate

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Oxford Comma ~ Vampire Weekend
> 
> I love this kind of thread because you can look at other people's posts to get ideas of new music to listen to. :3


Yup.  

Tal Bachman ~ She's So High

^ (still been listening to the same song for the past....2hrs.)  xP


----------



## Rene

mauvais gar


----------



## Cheese

A Little Less Sixteen Candles~Fallout Boy


----------



## bananaoracle

Subtle - The Mercury Craze


----------



## Jeremy

Magnificent - U2


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/b7b9VplSU0c'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/b7b9VplSU0c' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7b9VplSU0c


----------



## Jeremy

A Clean Shot - The Myriad


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Playing Favorites'- The Starting Line


----------



## Rene

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> 'Playing Favorites'- The Starting Line


i like float away better

listening to Sweet Goobyes by Krezip


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Rene said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Playing Favorites'- The Starting Line
> 
> 
> 
> i like float away better
> 
> listening to Sweet Goobyes by Krezip
Click to expand...

Ah, I _love_ Playing Favorites. Absolutely beautiful song.


----------



## Rockman!

Kingdom Hearts 2 - Dance to the Death.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2bOav9Qhz8


----------



## Thunder

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## coffeebean!

House Music- David Guetta


----------



## Rene

cartoon - skye sweetnam
it's a sing-along-song in my opinion, dunno why :r

this is the youtube link TADAAAH


----------



## Earth

what am i listening to? my nan and mum talk :/ my bro on his xbox talking to his mates, and my sis an her friend in the conservatry doing artwork an listenin to some music....


----------



## Princess

This aint a scene its a arms race - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Earth

Fall Out Boy are the best


----------



## Jeremy

Beautiful Day- U2


----------



## tails1428

Right now listening to ''bodies'' by Drowning pool.


----------



## coffeebean!

hold your colour- pendulum


----------



## Tyler

Coldplay


----------



## Justin

A Better Place, A Better Time


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jubstan said:
			
		

> A Better Place, A Better Time


Great song.


'Headfirst Slide Into Cooperstown on a Bad Bet'- Fall Out Boy.

Don't ask.


----------



## Rockman!

Super Mario 64 - Bom Omb Battlefield


----------



## Warbrain

Emit Remmus - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Justin

Love During Wartime


----------



## Resonate

Hey Jude ~ The Beatles


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - Cross my heart
Once thats over I'm going to listen to,
Aicle - nekuro Nomokon xD


----------



## Rockman!

Kingdom Heart II - One Winged Angel


----------



## tails1428

Now I am listening to wwe theme songs.


----------



## Jeremy

Rumba de Janeiro - Daniel Volovets  :veryhappy:


----------



## Resonate

Getting Better ~ The Beatles


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Getting Better ~ The Beatles


<_<
YOU LISTENED TO THAT EARL- ahh, whatever.
I just hit random. ^_^


----------



## Resonate

Toon][quote="pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Getting Better ~ The Beatles


<_<
YOU LISTENED TO THAT EARL- ahh, whatever.
I just hit random. ^_^[/quote]You can never have Too much Beatles.

Oh. The Song just changed.  Now it's:  "Hello Goodbye" ~ The Beatles


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Last of a Dying Breed--Ludacris & Lil Wayne


----------



## Grawr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-OKaa8QGbU&feature=channel_page


----------



## MygL

Now I`m listening to Mario Kart Love Song


----------



## ArcticKyle

I'm listening to an infomercial...


----------



## Elliot

im listening to Im yours .


----------



## tails1428

Now I'm listening to nes theme songs for games.


----------



## bananaoracle

The Mars Volta - Take the Veil Carpin Taxt


----------



## Dragorium15

Choke Sermon - Lamb of God


----------



## fullofmyself

Symptom Finger - The Faint


----------



## bittermeat

Natasha Bedingfield - Soulmate,
I'm actually singing it to myself w/o music.
lawl.


----------



## bananaoracle

The Mars Volta - Roulette Dares


----------



## coffeebean!

Time to Pretend- MGMT


----------



## Dragorium15

Reclamation - Lamb of God


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Absolutely (Story of a Girl)'- Nine Days


----------



## -C*-

Thank God - MSI


----------



## Dragorium15

Fog Lights - Johnny Truant


----------



## fullofmyself

The Pulse - Holy *censored.3.0*


----------



## -C*-

1989 - MSI


----------



## fullofmyself

STD Dance - Ima Robot


----------



## royal 9999

Paper WIngs- Rise Against


----------



## -C*-

Bomb This Track - MSI


----------



## Dragorium15

When Life Meant More... - All Shall Perish


----------



## royal 9999

Anywhere But Here- Rise Against


----------



## fullofmyself

Motion Sickness - Bright Eyes


----------



## Dragorium15

Reign of Terror - Beneath the Massacre


----------



## Grawr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7THfwjstNr8&feature=channel_page

...


----------



## Miranda

Grawr...that was um...interesting. 

Anyway, I'm listening to: Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## royal 9999

Grawr said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7THfwjstNr8&feature=channel_page
> 
> ...


OMG that's from courage the cowardly dog!!!
that used to be the coolest show back when i was like 11 or 12


----------



## Grawr

Nonono, wait,

This is the best thing I've ever heard. In my life.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw53xeLH7Us


----------



## Dragorium15

Bitter - Beneath the Massacre


----------



## Nightray

Yo Momma - Yo momma
jk xD

Untouched - Teh veronicas


----------



## Kimmi2

Story Of The Year - Until The Day I Die


----------



## Coraircate

Oasis - Champagne Supernova


----------



## Miranda

Wasteland - 10 Years =]


----------



## Dragorium15

Empires Erased - Born of Osiris


----------



## Thunder

Zero Two Battle - Kirby 64


----------



## Dragorium15

Bastards - Lars Frederikson and the Bastards


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

the sound of the rats scurrying inside the walls


----------



## Draco Roar

Futurama


----------



## Rene

All I want to do by Sugarland(forgot why i put it on :r )


----------



## SilverCyrus

Im a Fake
the used


----------



## Tor

cobra starship - kiss my sass
yeahh


----------



## Thunder

For the Love of the Game - Pillar


----------



## Resonate

Iris (Piano Version) ~ Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## bittermeat

Pink - Sober.


----------



## bittermeat

Pink - Sober.
<big>
EDIT:
SORRY, DOUBLE POST.</big>


----------



## Mimsie

The we just touched awkwardly song by Communitychannel on Youtube.


----------



## Caleb

this

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/98Qy6FhugBY&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/98Qy6FhugBY&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## millionj

Tom said:
			
		

> Fool in the Rain - Led Zeppelin


I like Led Zeppelin too!

Mine would have to be Achilles Last Stand- Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Nic

Modest Mouse - Float On


----------



## RiiRii

Straight to video-MSI


----------



## -Aaron

The MadWorld OST. 
It's the only hip-hop I listened to my whole life, and it's amazing.


----------



## Dragorium15

Grace - Lamb of God


----------



## tj7777777

Judas Priest Painkiller


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'All The Above'- Maino featuring T-Pain

Don't ask. Ciara's over and I'm on The Bell Tree. I feel like a douche.

btw fabs a sexy monster!! haha


----------



## bananaoracle

Isis - Stone to Wake A Serpent


----------



## Megamannt125

This thread is still on the first page after all this time?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread is still on the first page after all this time?


Whaat!?


----------



## technoxmaniac

A Prophecy In Reverie
by
Agraceful


----------



## +Justice+

Falling in Love-Falling up


----------



## bananaoracle

Dan Deacon - Of the Mountains


----------



## royal 9999

Free Fallin'- Tom Petty

that song is stuck in my head right now   :O


----------



## Ciaran

weight of the world- evanescense


----------



## Dragorium15

In Your Words - Lamb of God


----------



## Megamannt125

THIS.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/0MGeRSwIQKE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/0MGeRSwIQKE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Draco Roar

The next door-Indestructible by Exile


----------



## Resonate

Jive Talkin' ~ Bee Gees

^Such a Catchy song.  It's been stuck in my head forever.


----------



## Princess

my fav band Marianas Trench
Low
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vG-0gKxY-5E'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vG-0gKxY-5E' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG-0gKxY-5E


----------



## Micah

Imperfection-Skillet


----------



## woodmanrs

K.K. jazz


----------



## Kiley

great DJ - the Ting tings


----------



## JJH

MGMT - Kids


----------



## bittermeat

John Mayer - Daughter.


----------



## -C*-

Never Wanted To Dance (The Birthday Massacre Mix) - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## bittermeat

The Fray - Trust Me.


----------



## -C*-

3S' - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Gabby

Grippo- Saul Williams


----------



## -C*-

-C*- said:
			
		

> Never Wanted To Dance (The Birthday Massacre Mix) - Mindless Self Indulgence


.


----------



## Elliot

Just Dance =D. I like it. + Umm. theme songs. =D


----------



## Princess

September by Marianas Trench
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/xXvHKp36NaQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/xXvHKp36NaQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXvHKp36NaQ


----------



## -C*-

Brooklyn Hype (Part One) - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Kimmi2

Plain White T's - Hey There Delilah (watss it lik in new york city, im 1000 miles away but girl tonight u look so pretty yes u do.....)


----------



## Bulerias

The entirety of _The White Album_ by Joao Gilberto.  And yes, I realize that The Beatles also have an album titled the same thing... I'd say both are pretty comparable in quality.


----------



## Resonate

Stayin' Alive!~ Bee Gees.  =P


----------



## Princess

Skin and Bones
Marianas Trench
: D
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Dovq4xGjSOM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Dovq4xGjSOM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dovq4xGjSOM


----------



## Dragorium15

Rosecrance - Born of Osiris


----------



## Nightray

Caramelldansen
Woot woot *sigh*


----------



## technoxmaniac

maria i like it loud - SCOOTER


----------



## Nightray

Hmm, I gotta find a song.

Lady Gaga - Love game 
First time listening to it, Did you ever listen to teh lyrics? o.o


----------



## Chibz

I usually just listen to my playlist on random. video game bgm, anime songs, silly things.


----------



## Hal

No One Laugh 
A Whole New World - Aladdin Soundtrack-Preformed By Peabo Bryson and Regina Belle


----------



## scrunch

Hal said:
			
		

> No One Laugh
> A Whole New World - Aladdin Soundtrack-Preformed By Peabo Bryson and Regina Belle


why would I laugh at that.. I LOVE that movie XP

"But Its Better If You Do It"  by Panic! At The Disco xP


----------



## bananaoracle

Kanye West - Stronger


----------



## JJH

Float On- Modest Mouse

Yay for songs I already liked becoming ten times more popular when they appear on Guitar Hero, thus making the radio play them more. : D


----------



## Dragorium15

Guardians of Asgaard - Amon Amarth


----------



## MattyofAlbion

My President-Young Jeezy ft. Nas


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Dont Forget- Demi Lavato

<3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Dont Forget- Demi Lavato
> 
> <3


NO.
JUST NO.
Bon Jovi.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Dont Forget- Demi Lavato
> 
> <3


NO.
JUST NO.
Bon Jovi. [/quote]xP Whateverr
You're just jealous! lol jk

Now it's 
Beautiful - Akon


----------



## Thunder

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Dont Forget- Demi Lavato
> 
> <3


NO.
JUST NO.
Bon Jovi. [/quote]Yes, NO! D:

Smile Like You Mean It - The Killers


----------



## akmaruman09

lollipop by lil wayne


----------



## bananaoracle

Boris Gardiner - Negril


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Crash and Burn - Elise Estrada


----------



## bananaoracle

Kanye West - Streetlights


----------



## MygL

<big>*Eight Melodies*</big>

Probably the most nostalgic song Ive ever heard

http://www.youtube.com/v/D-A23EkKlSQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-A23EkKlSQ


----------



## coffeebean!

Prove Yourself- Radiohead


----------



## Dragorium15

Enzeit - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## coffeebean!

Delirious- David Guetta


----------



## Thunder

Clocks - Coldplay


----------



## Dragorium15

Like A Thousand Suns - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## coffeebean!

We're in this Together Now- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Dragorium15

Murderers of All Murderers - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Nightray

Vampire knight soundtrack.


----------



## coffeebean!

Toxic Shock- Pendulum


----------



## Coraircate

Oasis - Stop Crying Your Heart Out
Oasis - Songbird


----------



## MattyofAlbion

3 peat-Lil Wayne


----------



## Dragorium15

10 Signs You Should Leave - Emmure


----------



## coffeebean!

Liar Liar (Burn in Hell)- The Used


----------



## Thunder

Faint - Linkin Park


----------



## coffeebean!

Sex Ed Rocks- I Set My Friends On Fire & Smosh


----------



## Crenor402

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Sex Ed Rocks- I Set My Friends On Fire & Smosh


GOOD CHOICE! I am listening to that next. Right after

Mr. Brightside-The Killers


----------



## bittermeat

Rooney - When Did Your Heart Go Missing.


----------



## Thunder

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex Ed Rocks- I Set My Friends On Fire & Smosh
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD CHOICE! I am listening to that next. Right after
> 
> Mr. Brightside-The Killers
Click to expand...

Nice choice thar 

Don't Hold Back - The Sleeping


----------



## Princess

Hey There Delliah - Plain White Ts


----------



## Thunder

Shadowplay cover by The Killers


----------



## bittermeat

O.A.R. - This Town.


----------



## Kyle

Collective Soul - December


----------



## Nightray

Dead and gone  *sigh


----------



## Resonate

Closing Time ~ Semisonic


----------



## Thunder

Enth e Nd - Linkin Park, Reanimation


----------



## Nic

Drop Dead, Gorgeous; Daniel, Where's The Boat?


----------



## Thunder

Somebody Told Me - The Killers


----------



## Nic

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Somebody Told Me - The Killers


YOU HAD A BOYFRIEND THAT LOOKED LIKE A GIRLFRIEND.


----------



## Thunder

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody Told Me - The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAD A GIRLFRIEND THAT LOOKED LIKE A BOYFRIEND.
Click to expand...

uhh... fix'd o.o?


----------



## Caleb

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JHLSvAwYG7I&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/JHLSvAwYG7I&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
enter shikari ftw!


----------



## EmoMuffin

dr. shavargo pt.3 by: attack attack!


----------



## -C*-

Get It Up - MSI

Screwing in moderation, screwing is such a bore
None of my time is wasted, I do that *censored.2.0* on tour!


----------



## coffeebean!

Kiss Me- The Used


----------



## ayosammyx4

semi-charmed by third eye blind.
best songg evaaa =]


----------



## Nate

smile for the paparazzi - cobra starship


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'I'm Yours'- Jason Mraz


----------



## LegoPirate

Michael Jackson Thriller!


----------



## bananaoracle

Radiohead - Everything in Its Right Place.


----------



## animalfan

foo fighters


----------



## bananaoracle

The Mars Volta - Vermicide


----------



## Resonate

Don't Stop Believin' ~ Journey


----------



## Dragorium15

Statutory Ape - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Crenor402

I've Got a Ring-"Jonas Brothers" GOD THEY ARE HORRIBLE AND SOUTH PARK NAILED IT!!!


----------



## Thunder

No Reason - Sum 41


----------



## Nightray

愛狂います。 - 心臓。
Lmao xD


----------



## Kimmi2

im listening to SOTY (Story Of The Year) - Anthem Of Our Dying Day, heres a link : IN MY SIG!


----------



## fitzy

Gives you hell - All American rejects


----------



## Dragorium15

Rosecrance - Born of Osiris


----------



## EmoMuffin

All Nereids beware By chiodos


----------



## Dragorium15

Braile - Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Hands Down'- Dashboard Confessional.


----------



## Nightray

Vampire Knight soundtrack xD


----------



## Dragorium15

Profane Believers - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Nightray

Cross my heart


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Monster - Meg & Dia

<33


----------



## JJH

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Hero/Heroine'- Boys Like Girls


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlQGgDE9NNk&feature=related


----------



## Richierich

All American Rejects - Gives you Hell


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Richierich said:
			
		

> All American Rejects - Gives you Hell


Whoaa me too<33


----------



## Kyle

Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday


----------



## Resonate

Our Time has Come ~ James Ingram and Connie Wilson


----------



## Kyle

Jefferson Airplane - Volunteers


----------



## Resonate

I Can't Tell You Why ~ The Eagles


----------



## Nightray

Untouched


----------



## coffeebean!

Ugly Lovers- Modest Mouse


----------



## Resonate

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Our Time has Come ~ James Ingram and Connie Wilson


^ This again.


----------



## coffeebean!

Tiny Cities Made of Ashes- Modest Mouse


----------



## Nic

The Killers - This Is Your Life


----------



## Kyle

Oasis - The Shock of the Lightning


----------



## coffeebean!

The Ocean's Breathes Salty- Modest Mouse


----------



## Resonate

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Time has Come ~ James Ingram and Connie Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This again.
Click to expand...

^ ....and yet again.


----------



## Dragorium15

Coffins for the Cursed - Brother von Doom


----------



## Kyle

Alter Bridge - Rise Today


----------



## Princess

read my mind - the killers


----------



## coffeebean!

Hold My Hand- New Found Glory


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/MiFahIDrLv4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/MiFahIDrLv4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Nic

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hold My Hand- New Found Glory


This.


----------



## -Aaron

I'm listening to my parents argue.  ._.


----------



## coffeebean!

Feel Good Inc.- Gorillaz


----------



## fireflyjl0099

JJH said:
			
		

> A twelve year old and a sixteen year old arguing about numbers.


lol


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qd2OoiCNev4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qd2OoiCNev4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## coffeebean!

My Friends Over You- New Found Glory


----------



## Rockman!

Gigi D'Agostino- Bla Bla Bla


----------



## eoin

You spin my hed right round!


----------



## Rockman!

eoin said:
			
		

> You spin my hed right round!


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mCiVXigrjjQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mCiVXigrjjQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## coffeebean!

You Don't Mean Anything- Simple Plan


----------



## RiiRii

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Feel Good Inc.- Gorillaz


OHHHHHHHHHHHH THATS  A GOOD ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJH

Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Nic

Arctic Monkeys - Fluorescent Adolescent


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

MONSTER - Meg and Dia


----------



## coffeebean!

Over My Head- Sum 41


----------



## Princess

love game - lady gaga
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ocwZU89NPi4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ocwZU89NPi4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Joe

Owl City - Rainbow Veins


----------



## coffeebean!

Pain- Three Days Grace


----------



## Ciaran

I *censored.3.0*ed a dog in the ass - blink 182


----------



## smasher

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qd2OoiCNev4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qd2OoiCNev4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


XD

lol


----------



## smasher

Stairway to heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/W5_RXlrU7y0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/W5_RXlrU7y0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## coffeebean!

nintenmad said:
			
		

> I *censored.3.0*ed a dog in the ass - b]I got you into them, man xDD
> 
> I Miss You- Blink 182


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Right Round- Flo Rida ft Keri Hilson


----------



## Rockman!

Can't this song out of my head ...

Lady GaGa - Poker Face


----------



## Resonate

You Get what You Give ~ New Radicals


----------



## +Justice+

The First Time-Family Force 5


----------



## Phil

Bon Jovi-
Livin On A Prayer


----------



## brotatochip

Im In Miami Trick- LMFAO


----------



## Dragorium15

A Cathedral of Flesh and Fluids - The Last Felony


----------



## The Sign Painter

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm listening to my parents argue.  ._.


Same.


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KyrWRgg_6KE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KyrWRgg_6KE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Resonate

Iris ~ Goo Goo Dolls.

^This Never Gets old.


----------



## bananaoracle

The Wii menu music.


----------



## Kyle

Framing Hanley - Lollipop


----------



## Nightray

Family guy- listening but also watching


----------



## Resonate

The sound of One hand clapping.

I'm Still Here ~ John Rzeznik


----------



## Bulerias

Midnight Walker - Bohren & der Club of Gore

Probably the weirdest music I've listened to yet (aside from Hermeto)... it's basically REALLY dark, ambient jazz that would fit perfectly in film noir.


----------



## Gabby

First Impressions- Julia nunes


----------



## Nynaeve

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> The sound of One hand clapping.
> 
> I'm Still Here ~ John Rzeznik


i lol'd

listening to the clock tick away the moments of my life

and the new franz ferdinand


----------



## fullofmyself

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Midnight Walker - Bohren & der Club of Gore
> 
> Probably the weirdest music I've listened to yet (aside from Hermeto)... it's basically REALLY dark, ambient jazz that would fit perfectly in film noir.


... Go listen to the song 

Birth - The Faint


----------



## KingofHearts

The Pussycat Dolls Ft. Snoop Dogg- Bottle Pop (Digital Dog Extended Mix)


----------



## Gabby

Mushroom men- Les Claypool


----------



## Nightray

TEh monitor


----------



## Bell_Hunter

Lamb of God - Set to fail


----------



## Dragorium15

Condemned - Beneath the Massacre


----------



## Dragorium15

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Lamb of God - Set to fail


...I'm impressed. Didn't really think anyone else here listened to them.


----------



## coffeebean!

Idealistic- Digitalism


----------



## Hub12

Starstrukk


----------



## Nic

Mindless Self Indulgence "Never Wanted To Dance"


----------



## Thunder

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## -Aaron

Stargazer - Miku Hatsune


----------



## Dragorium15

Before the Damned - All That Remains


----------



## Princess

Bad Girl by Pussycat Dolls ft. Rihanna
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/6a7JgMlvxSU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/6a7JgMlvxSU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a7JgMlvxSU


----------



## Suaure

Fall Out Boy - Loyal Disorder of Water Buffaloes


----------



## Dragorium15

Third Immortal - Battlelore


----------



## Princess

If I
ti ft justin timberlake
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/YKIKD14GBws'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/YKIKD14GBws' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Resonate

Beautiful Day ~ U2


----------



## Nate

typical - mute math.


----------



## Princess

Emergency Room
Mario ft. Rhianna
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/N9HJz4izAYM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/N9HJz4izAYM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## coffeebean!

Edit the Sad Parts- Modest Mouse<3


----------



## Nightray

Teh computer monitor again *sigh xD


----------



## JJH

Hollywood Undead - Undead


----------



## brotatochip

The Man Who Cant Be Moved-Teh Script<3333


----------



## Princess

Thug Mentality - Krayzie Bone
<33333333333
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_mlRTZPf-pU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_mlRTZPf-pU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mlRTZPf-pU


----------



## Nightray

Teh fan blowing cold air *shivers*


----------



## Thunder

Talk - Coldplay


----------



## Princess

Hip Hop Police - Chamillionaire
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/If8e1x-6Uds'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/If8e1x-6Uds' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Dragorium15

Make Them Suffer - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Thunder

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## Caleb

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mpHLEm9-0bg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mpHLEm9-0bg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess

Me & you
Cassie
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/k6EJZtQjiYA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/k6EJZtQjiYA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## K-Dog

Hitchin' a Ride- Green Day

http://www.youtube.com/v/CuwjScTf1Pw&feature=related


----------



## JJH

Seether - Careless Whisper


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Walk on Water or Drown' - Mayday Parade.


----------



## Miranda

Breath - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Rene

at first flat on the floor by carrie underwood
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Dev4XHCL-nk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Dev4XHCL-nk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
but while i was looking for it on youtube the next song came up; this is halloween by marilyn manson <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jU6iP0WLsU8&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jU6iP0WLsU8&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div> hint; they are in the spoilers :yay:


----------



## bananaoracle

The Mars Volta - El Ciervo Vulnerado


----------



## bud

K.K. Eurobeat - Laikros    B)


----------



## Princess

Krazy - Pitbull ft. Lil' John
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/G7Lyka8Znes'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/G7Lyka8Znes' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess

A drama on tv right now...TTT.TTT the guys gonna die):


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Cute Without the E' - Taking Back Sunday.


----------



## Nightray

I was listening and watching *deathnote*, Light is going to die tomorrow ;(


----------



## Tyeforce

House Theme.

EDIT: It's called Teardrop.


----------



## technoxmaniac

Kalinka- Scooter


----------



## spector1

broken bones - Birds of tokyo


----------



## Tyeforce

This thread.


----------



## bananaoracle

Someone else talking.


----------



## JJH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7imqO-OBVk

Love this song.


----------



## Dragorium15

Pray for Plagues - Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## Thunder

Jars of Clay - Dead Man (Carry Me)


----------



## coffeebean!

Never Ending Math Equation- Modest Mouse


----------



## Bubba2020

coffe bean wanna come over
Town Name: Alpine
Friend Code: 0044-8821-5048
Name:Eli


----------



## JJH

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> coffe bean wanna come over
> Town Name: Alpine
> Friend Code: 0044-8821-5048
> Name:Eli


He strikes again!


----------



## Bubba2020

/lol


----------



## JJH

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> /lol


Now I like this guy. We need more people like him around here.


----------



## Dragorium15

Homicidal Retribution - Dying Fetus


----------



## Bubba2020

and u too


----------



## Princess

Boom Boom Pow - Black Eyed Peas
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/CBIS7Eco1IA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/CBIS7Eco1IA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Hub12

Hello Seattle-Owl city


----------



## Princess

Touch Me - Flo Rida
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/e807itJyzGg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/e807itJyzGg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Hub12

How to save a life-The Fray


----------



## coffeebean!

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> coffe bean wanna come over
> Town Name: Alpine
> Friend Code: 0044-8821-5048
> Name:Eli


No.


----------



## Hub12

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bubba2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffe bean wanna come over
> Town Name: Alpine
> Friend Code: 0044-8821-5048
> Name:Eli
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Fail. xD


----------



## Princess

Feel Good Inc - Gorillaz


----------



## Hub12

Kiss me thru the phone-Soulja boy tell'em


----------



## Princess

Bad Girl - PCD


----------



## Hub12

Rainbow veins-Owl city


----------



## coffeebean!

Bukowski- Modest Mouse


----------



## Princess

Me & U - Cassie


----------



## Dragorium15

The Grotesque - Johnny Truant


----------



## coffeebean!

Ultra Sex- Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Dragorium15

Last Arms of the Apocalypse - Johnny Truant


----------



## coffeebean!

*****es- Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Gabby

Closer- Nine inch nails


Don't judge me.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Cute Without the E (Cut From the Team)' - Taking Back Sunday.

Damn great song.


----------



## Dragorium15

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> 'Cute Without the E (Cut From the Team)' - Taking Back Sunday.
> 
> Damn great song.


I used to listen to them...a loooooooong time ago.

Black Gold Reign - All Shall Perish


----------



## Gabby

A walk through hell- Say anything


----------



## technoxmaniac

The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cute Without the E (Cut From the Team)' - Taking Back Sunday.
> 
> Damn great song.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to listen to them...a loooooooong time ago.
> 
> Black Gold Reign - All Shall Perish
Click to expand...

I love their sound, it's different.


----------



## Nightray

Paramore - decode =/


----------



## Rene

pussycat dolls - Jai Ho


----------



## Thunder

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> 'Cute Without the E (Cut From the Team)' - Taking Back Sunday.
> 
> Damn great song.


This


----------



## coffeebean!

Ultra Sex- Mindless Self Indulgence

I can't stop listening to this song xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Working Class Hero-Green Day


----------



## coffeebean!

Jizz in my Pants- thelonelyisland


----------



## MattyofAlbion

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jizz in my Pants- thelonelyisland


most awesomest song ever (after IM ON A BOAT!)


----------



## Dragorium15

Decimate the Weak - Winds of Plague


----------



## coffeebean!

Situations- Escape the Fate


----------



## Gnome

We All Live in a Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## -C*-

Theme of Laura (Reprise) - Konami Kukeiha Club


----------



## lilypad

Love Today - Mika


----------



## watercat8

Pain- Three Days Grace


----------



## Gnome

Spaceman - The Killers.


----------



## bananaoracle

the sounds of me running while wii fit (yep i'm jogging as I type this.....well not anymore) and....

Tribulation - Graveyard Ghouls


----------



## Princess

Nobody Does it Better - Nate Dogg and Warren G


----------



## bananaoracle

Converge - Death King


----------



## Dragorium15

Contractor - Lamb of God


----------



## EmoMuffin

Wires and the concept of breathing By: A skylit Drive


----------



## Nate

limosine - brand new


----------



## KingKombat

UR MOM MONE IS PLEZRE

naw, but seriously.

Mysto & Pizze - Somebody's Watchin' Me


----------



## Dragorium15

Choke Sermon - Lamb of God


----------



## Deleted User

Turned to Real Life - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Princess

Starstruck - 3Oh!3


----------



## Dragorium15

Anthems of Apocalypse - Winds of Plague


----------



## bananaoracle

Swervedriver - Last Train To Satansville


----------



## coffeebean!

Bed of Roses- Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Princess

Drive My Soul - Lights


----------



## Hub12

From the inside-Linkin Park


----------



## Gabby

Odd- Julia nunes


----------



## brotatochip

Make Me Believe-Angel Taylor


----------



## Hub12

Be On You-Flo Rida(Feat.Ne-Yo)


----------



## brotatochip

Second Chance-Shinedown


----------



## The Sign Painter

Keasby Nights- Streetlight Manifesto
Sick and Sad- Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## brotatochip

Dont Forget-Demi Lovato


----------



## brotatochip

Sober-P!nk


----------



## coffeebean!

some rabid hispanic couple yelling on TV about sex and toys o-o


----------



## Nic

CSS - Music is my Hot, Hot Sex. 

if your asking how I got on TBT, I been using my god damn iPod Touch.


----------



## brotatochip

Lost-Michael Buble


----------



## Dragorium15

In Your Words - Lamb of God


----------



## Nightray

The fan blowing - The fan Group


----------



## brotatochip

A Little Too Not Over You-David Archuleta

He's so sexehh[;


----------



## NikoKing

Atlas - Battles.


----------



## Dragorium15

Contractor - Lamb of God


----------



## brotatochip

Shake It- Metrostation!


----------



## Gabby

Scary movie 4.


----------



## Tyeforce

All Ends - With Me


...on my DSi! ^_^


----------



## fullofmyself

Teenage Riot - Sonic Youth


----------



## brotatochip

My Life Would Suck Without You- Kelly Clarkson


----------



## bananaoracle

Deerhoof - Offend Maggie


----------



## Thunder

Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin :}


----------



## bananaoracle

A Silver Mt. Zion - More Action! Less Tears!


----------



## Kyle

The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## Bubba2020

Colorado Sunrise
3oh3


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

10,000 Hits of LSD- Peppermint Pony


----------



## bananaoracle

Isis - Hand Of The Host


----------



## Princess

Hero/Heroine - Boys Like Girls


----------



## -C*-

One More Soul To Call - Mary McGlynn / Akira Yamaoka


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lon Lon Ranch by Z.R.E.O. I think.


----------



## Dragorium15

Black and Blue - Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## djman900

Right Round by Flo-rida


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Sugar, We're Going Down'- Fall Out Boy

We're going down, down, in an earlier round. And sugar we're going down, swinging. I'll be the number one with a bullet. A loaded God complex c ock it and pull it.


----------



## Dragorium15

Free Will Sacrifice - Amon Amarth


----------



## Princess

The Take Over The Breaks Over - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Hub12

Thnks fr th mmrs-Fall Out Boy


----------



## Ciaran

The take over the brakes over- f.o.b


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Did I get everybody in the Fall Out Boy mood?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Fallout Boy?

Seriously?


----------



## Ciaran

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Did I get everybody in the Fall Out Boy mood?


Actually, yeah, when I saw your post I turned it on ^_^


----------



## Fabioisonfire

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Fallout Boy?
> 
> Seriously?


What's wrong with them? I'm in the mood to argue.


----------



## Princess

Thnks fr th mmrs - Fall Out Boy


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout Boy?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with them? I'm in the mood to argue.
Click to expand...

XD

Nothing at all

enjoy your Fail Out Boy


----------



## Fabioisonfire

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout Boy?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with them? I'm in the mood to argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Nothing at all
> 
> enjoy your Fail Out Boy
Click to expand...

You make a logical argument, fine sir.


----------



## Dragorium15

My musical preference lies elsewhere.

This Calling - All That Remains


----------



## Hub12

Never Too Late-Three Days Grace


----------



## brotatochip

I Miss You-Blink182


----------



## Nightray

Cross my heart - Mariana's Trench


----------



## fitzy

Welcome to the club-Manian


----------



## brotatochip

Whispers in the Dark-Skillet


----------



## Resonate

The Animal Crossing Start Up Theme


----------



## Dragorium15

Undone - All That Remains


----------



## Gnome

Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## djman900

for whom the bell tolls- Metallica 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcsaBKoK9-o


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Poke Face - Lady GaGa


----------



## brotatochip

Dont Forget- Demi Lovato :]


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

American Boy - Estelle feat. Kanye West


----------



## brotatochip

Miley Cyrus Is A Lesbian- J Bigga :]


----------



## -Aaron

http://www.youtube.com/v/2nK3X-JDOtE&feature=related&fmt=18&autoplay=1&loop=1
You Don't Know Me - Bandy Leggz


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'm So Paid - Akon


----------



## brotatochip

Decode- Paramore


----------



## Dragorium15

Valhall Awaits Me - Amon Amarth


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Princess

Let It Rock


----------



## brotatochip

I Love College- Asher Roth


----------



## Thunder

All These Things I've Done - The Killers


----------



## Gnome

Master Crash said:
			
		

> All These Things I've Done - The Killers


*high fives*


----------



## Thunder

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All These Things I've Done - The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> *high fives*
Click to expand...

 :veryhappy: The song is awesome.

I got soul, but i'm, not a soooldier..


----------



## -Aaron

Hotel California - The Eagles
http://www.youtube.com/v/6zT3LzXzhJo&feature=related&fmt=18&autoplay=1&loop=1


----------



## brotatochip

Spaceman- The Killers


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Spaceman- The Killers


<small><small>Take over the wooooorld... </small></small>

>


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceman- The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small>Take over the wooooorld... </small></small>
> 
> >
Click to expand...

Its not gonna take over the world, Mr. Im-Obsessed-With-Spaceman ;D


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

White Horse - Taylor Swift


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceman- The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small>Take over the wooooorld... </small></small>
> 
> >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not gonna take over the world, Mr. Im-Obsessed-With-Spaceman ;D
Click to expand...

Addicted, not obsessed.


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceman- The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small>Take over the wooooorld... </small></small>
> 
> >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not gonna take over the world, Mr. Im-Obsessed-With-Spaceman ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Addicted, not obsessed.
Click to expand...

Same thing.......


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceman- The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small>Take over the wooooorld... </small></small>
> 
> >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not gonna take over the world, Mr. Im-Obsessed-With-Spaceman ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Addicted, not obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing.......
Click to expand...

Not entirely 

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## Dragorium15

Hermod's Ride to Hel-Lokes Treachery Part 1 - Amon Amarth


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small>Take over the wooooorld... </small></small>
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> Its not gonna take over the world, Mr. Im-Obsessed-With-Spaceman ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Addicted, not obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not entirely
> 
> Spaceman - The Killers
Click to expand...

...Smartypants P:


BoysBoysBoys- Lady Gaga


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'7 Minutes in Heaven (Atavan Heaven)' - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## brotatochip

America's Suitehearts- Fall Out Boy


----------



## Muh Pit

The sound of my own tears. =/


----------



## Gnome

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceman- The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small>Take over the wooooorld... </small></small>
> 
> >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not gonna take over the world, Mr. Im-Obsessed-With-Spaceman ;D
Click to expand...

More like Mr.Brightside.


----------



## Princess

sober - p!nk


----------



## Muh Pit

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> sober - p!nk


Good girl. *tries to smile*


----------



## brotatochip

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> The sound of my own tears. =/


Aww. Why is teh Adam crying?


----------



## Princess

whats wrong adam???

Panic! At The Disco - Nine in the Afternoon


----------



## Muh Pit

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> whats wrong adam???
> 
> Panic! At The Disco - Nine in the Afternoon


My fathers just been a complete and utter *censored.3.0*ing ****head all day and I'm pretty much too weak to hold it in.


----------



## D4rk

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> whats wrong adam???
> 
> Panic! At The Disco - Nine in the Afternoon


Nope nope I don't like that song tisk tisk.

The Scene Aesthetic - Beauty in the Breakdown


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'"The Take Over, The Break's Over"' - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## brotatochip

Dare4Distance- NeverShoutNever!


----------



## L-llusion

Maximum The Hormone - What's Up People!?


----------



## Princess

The take over The breaks over - fall out boy
aww poor adam):


----------



## brotatochip

L-llusion said:
			
		

> Maximum The Hormone - What's Up People!?


^^ I lol'd at your sig xD

Happy- NeverShoutNever!


----------



## KingofHearts

The Pussycat Dolls- I Hate This Part


----------



## L-llusion

ACROX said:
			
		

> L-llusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum The Hormone - What's Up People!?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I lol'd at your sig xD
> 
> Happy- NeverShoutNever!
Click to expand...

I'm glad it make people happy =)


----------



## Muh Pit

L-llusion said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-llusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum The Hormone - What's Up People!?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I lol'd at your sig xD
> 
> Happy- NeverShoutNever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it make people happy =)
Click to expand...

I'd have laughed if my heart really didn't ache.


----------



## brotatochip

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> L-llusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-llusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum The Hormone - What's Up People!?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I lol'd at your sig xD
> 
> Happy- NeverShoutNever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it make people happy =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have laughed if my heart really didn't ache.
Click to expand...

):
<33


----------



## Muh Pit

ACROX said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-llusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-llusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum The Hormone - What's Up People!?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I lol'd at your sig xD
> 
> Happy- NeverShoutNever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it make people happy =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have laughed if my heart really didn't ache.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ):
> <33
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Resonate

U2 ~ Beautiful Day


----------



## brotatochip

Decided to Break It- Mariana's Trench


----------



## -Aaron

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> L-llusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-llusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum The Hormone - What's Up People!?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I lol'd at your sig xD
> 
> Happy- NeverShoutNever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it make people happy =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have laughed if my heart really didn't ache.
Click to expand...

That's so deep :'(


----------



## watercat8

Kagamine Len- Servant of Evil


----------



## bananaoracle

Dinosaur Jr. - Almost Ready


----------



## Resonate

She's So High ~ Tal Bachman


----------



## bananaoracle

Black Dice - Gag Shack


----------



## Thunder

Shiver - Coldplay


----------



## Erica

About a Girl-The Academy Is....


----------



## Princess

^^^oh mai gawd!! ericaaaaaaa!!!!!!! hiiiiii

We believe - Good Charlotte


----------



## Resonate

Boys of Summer ~ The Ataris
http://www.youtube.com/v/Ef24Gu3s08Q


----------



## Hub12

I Don't Wanna Be In Love-Good Charlotte


----------



## Princess

The River - Good Charlotte


----------



## Hub12

The Diary Of Jane- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## acwwfreak12

Kiuas Warrior soul


----------



## Princess

starstruck - 3oh!3
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/bb-UTfjV_TY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/bb-UTfjV_TY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb-UTfjV_TY


----------



## brotatochip

Sober- P!nk


----------



## Thunder

The Fantaasy - 30 Seconds To Mars.


----------



## royal 9999

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/kju9VU2B7Bk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/kju9VU2B7Bk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kju9VU2B7Bk


----------



## eoin

Sugar by Flo Rida


----------



## fitzy

Slim Shady-Eminem


----------



## Hub12

I Don't Wanna Be In Love - Good Charlotte


----------



## Caleb

FLASH!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/30AAU7r3vno&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/30AAU7r3vno&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## bananaoracle

Black Dice - Smiling Off


----------



## Conor

When the sun goes down - Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## brotatochip

<big><big>Bella's Lullaby</big></big>
<big>Bella's Lullaby</big>
Bella's Lullaby
<small>Bella's Lullaby</small>


----------



## Grawr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy61r3Qkm6o

Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## brotatochip

Grawr said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy61r3Qkm6o
> 
> Absolutely wonderful.


It is nice
Peaceful.


----------



## Hub12

Break Apart Her Heart-Good Charlotte


----------



## djman900

Nobodies-Marliyn manson


----------



## fullofmyself

Help, I'm Alive - Metric


----------



## Thunder

Grawr said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy61r3Qkm6o
> 
> Absolutely wonderful.


Damn... That is nice...


----------



## brotatochip

Tainted Love- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Thunder

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/B9wEsZ5QsV0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/B9wEsZ5QsV0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>

Spaceman, by The Killers, performed by Doublesh0t on piano.


----------



## technoxmaniac

Fantastic! - It Wouldn't Be Heaven


----------



## brotatochip

The Beautiful People - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Thunder

Sam's Town -The Killers (Abby Road ver.)


----------



## brotatochip

Somebody Told Me - The Killers 

http://www.youtube.com/v/aWc66WJPmbc


----------



## Thunder

Spaceman <small><small><small><small>will take over the world! ></small></small></small></small> (Remix) - The Killers


----------



## djman900

now you're gone basshunter


----------



## brotatochip

Make Me Believe - Angel Taylor

http://www.youtube.com/v/F6_xcLwgjBI (Click) ;]


----------



## Resonate

I can Only Imagine ~ Mercy Me


----------



## Dragorium15

94 Hours - As I Lay Dying


----------



## Thunder

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> I can Only Imagine ~ Mercy Me


That's a great song ^_^

Spaceman (Instrumental) - The Killers

(Shocking how many versions of Spaceman there is o.o)


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can Only Imagine ~ Mercy Me
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great song ^_^
> 
> Spaceman (Instrumental) - The Killers
> 
> (Shocking how many versions of Spaceman there is o.o)
Click to expand...

Whats even more shocking is that you've taken the time to find them <_<


I Dont Care - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can Only Imagine ~ Mercy Me
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great song ^_^
> 
> Spaceman (Instrumental) - The Killers
> 
> (Shocking how many versions of Spaceman there is o.o)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats even more shocking is that you've taken the time to find them <_<
> 
> 
> I Dont Care - Fall Out Boy
Click to expand...

Didn't take too long ._. 5 minutes or so? ...Maybe ten..


----------



## Dragorium15

Forever - As I Lay Dying

When I wake from this dream
Will your smile still open my heart and leave me transparent?
When I wake from this dream
Will your smile still open my heart?


----------



## Resonate

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can Only Imagine ~ Mercy Me
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great song ^_^
> 
> Spaceman (Instrumental) - The Killers
> 
> (Shocking how many versions of Spaceman there is o.o)
Click to expand...

*In a Loud Nordic Accent*

<big><big>OH Yaaah! =P.</big></big> 
I actually really can't stop listening to it.    Except for Right Now, so I'll Post this:_________________________________________________Stay With You ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## djman900

right round-Flo rida


----------



## brotatochip

How I Could Just Kill A Man - Charlotte Somtimes

And you cant understand, how I could just kill a man


----------



## Thunder

...*backs away slowly*


The Middle - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Dragorium15

Try me.

The Time to Kill is Now - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## brotatochip

Hehehehe.
Watch your back ;]


Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## djman900

lovelock down-kanye


----------



## Thunder

Cute without the E - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Dragorium15

I could post other songs I have that would really freak you out, just by the song title, but they're too inappropriate for here.

A Skull Full of Maggots - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Thunder

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> I could post other songs I have that would really freak you out, just by the song title, but they're too inappropriate for here.
> 
> A Skull Full of Maggots - Cannibal Corpse


What a... Nice... name...

No Reason - Sum41


----------



## brotatochip

@Dragorium: I'm not afraid of anything....;]

Tainted Love - Marilyn Manson


----------



## djman900

sandstorm-darude


----------



## Dragorium15

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could post other songs I have that would really freak you out, just by the song title, but they're too inappropriate for here.
> 
> A Skull Full of Maggots - Cannibal Corpse
> 
> 
> 
> What a... Nice... name...
> 
> No Reason - Sum41
Click to expand...

That's one of their clean song titles. They have much worse.

Endzeit - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## brotatochip

Under the Gun - The Killers

Kill me now, kill me now, kill me now, kill me now


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Under the Gun - The Killers
> 
> Kill me now, kill me now, kill me now, kill me now


Huh, i've never heard that song before  :O 

But i like it  ^_^


----------



## Nightray

Kiss you on the phone..? something like that -


----------



## technoxmaniac

Diamonds Aren't Forever - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## brotatochip

Jojo said:
			
		

> Kiss you on the phone..? something like that -


Kiss Me Thru The Phone 

Gosh. Night. GET IT RIGHT. xDD


----------



## Dragorium15

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Diamonds Aren't Forever - Bring Me The Horizon


D:

Not Suicide Season. Please no. Count Your Blessings was so much better.

The Mirror's Truth - In Flames


----------



## fullofmyself

Destrokk - MGMT


----------



## technoxmaniac

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonds Aren't Forever - Bring Me The Horizon
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> Not Suicide Season. Please no. Count Your Blessings was so much better.
> 
> The Mirror's Truth - In Flames
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I like that song.


----------



## Dragorium15

Pray for Plagues is my favorite by them.

Which is also what I happen to be listening to right now.


----------



## technoxmaniac

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Pray for Plagues is my favorite by them.
> 
> Which is also what I happen to be listening to right now.


I like the video for that song.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Blastoise Eyelashes- Venusaur


----------



## Resonate

Bedtime Stories Ringtone, by Adam Sandler
http://www.youtube.com/v/e321-I_MFWU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Thunder

Chop Suey - System of a Down


----------



## Hub12

How to save a life-The Fray


----------



## DirtyD

Disposable Heroes - Metallica


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike

Marvin Gaye - Let's get it on.


----------



## DirtyD

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## tazaza

Hub12 said:
			
		

> How to save a life-The Fray


same here


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike

King Tut by Steve Martin


----------



## DirtyD

The Shortest Straw - Metallica


----------



## Thunder

Tranquilize - The Killers


----------



## Hub12

Just like you-Three Days Grace


----------



## fullofmyself

The times they are a changing - Bob Dylan


----------



## shes_a_gamer

Listening to my daughter play with her Leapster, pushing the same buttons over and over and........


----------



## Thunder

shes_a_gamer said:
			
		

> Listening to my daughter play with her Leapster, pushing the same buttons over and over and........


What fun.

Under The Gun - The Killers


----------



## eoin

Eminem-Mocking Bird!!


----------



## Dragorium15

Take this City - Tim Armstrong


----------



## fitzy

Boom boom pow-Black eyed peas


----------



## The Sign Painter

Hank Hill talking about Bill.


----------



## coffeebean!

Ultra Sex/******- MSI


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

*censored.3.0*in' a, I love Jesus- WWIII


----------



## royal 9999

Just Dance- Lady Gaga
omggg that song is stuck in my head lol


----------



## Dragorium15

Dead Eyes - Stutterfly


----------



## sarahbear

This Is the Countdown- Mae.


----------



## Nightray

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss you on the phone..? something like that -
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss Me Thru The Phone
> 
> Gosh. Night. GET IT RIGHT. xDD
Click to expand...

LOL. I heard that song a couple of times, SO I decided to listen to it 


Akon - Beautiful



Lol. You rhymed


----------



## coffeebean!

I kissed a girl[;


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Sugar, We're Going Down' - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Get Back ~ The Beatles


----------



## Dragorium15

Reptar, King of the Ozone - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Miranda

Wasteland - 10 years


----------



## bud

AverageSean said:
			
		

> We All Live in a Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


The Beatles rock!!!  I didn't know if many listened to good old classic rock

Currently I'm listening to the Mario Kart Wii OST


----------



## Caleb

bud said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We All Live in a Yellow Submarine - The Beatles
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles rock!!!  I didn't know if many listened to good old classic rock
> 
> Currently I'm listening to the Mario Kart Wii OST
Click to expand...

you underestimare the beatlles!   

Lucy in the sky with Diamonds- most of you should know the true meaning of the song.


----------



## Miranda

Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Resonate

mirandi said:
			
		

> Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffet


Awesome song!  B) 

All you need is love ~ The Beatles


----------



## brotatochip

Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffet (XD)


----------



## comptongnome

the wicker man- iron maiden        b4 that         fool on the hill -the beatles


----------



## Thunder

Anyone who knows me, knows what i'm listening to


----------



## Hub12

Boulevard of Broken Dreams-Green Day

Lmao Acrox


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Berries that Burn - Tobacco


----------



## Princess

Hot in here - Nelly
Its gettin hot in hereee so take off all ur clothessssss...........;DDDDD


----------



## Miranda

Falling Down - Atreyu


----------



## smasher

THe Saw Theme!


----------



## tazaza

spaceman killers


----------



## sa3ood

Animal crossing - Afternoon Theme?


----------



## Micah

Never Let Me Go-Family Force 5


----------



## crakgenius

Superchunk - Slack Motherf.... uhhh... okay I can't type the name of that song on here.... well you get the point


----------



## Micah

Monster-Skillet


'I feel it deep within
Its just beneath the skin
I must confess that I feel like a monster!'


----------



## brotatochip

Comatose - Skillet <333333333

"I dont wanna live.
I dont wanna breathe.
Unless I feel you next to me. 
You take the pain I feeeeeel" ;]


----------



## Nightray

beautiful - Akon >_>


----------



## bananaoracle

Mastodon - Divinations


----------



## Thunder

42 - Coldplay


----------



## Princess

Super massive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## Miranda

Bartender Song - Rehab


----------



## bananaoracle

Fela Ransome Kuti & The Africa 70 -Jeun Ko Ku (Chop 'n' Quench)


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Dirt (feat. Aseop Rock) - Tobacco


----------



## Miranda

Time to Pretend - MGMT


----------



## Dragorium15

Kriegsphilosophie - Behemoth


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

What Hurts The Most - Rascal Flatts


----------



## Nightray

AMY WINEHOUSE, jk


Aicle - Shinzou <- jap song


----------



## Princess

Master Of Puppets - Metallica
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/WEL6_SuQCu8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/WEL6_SuQCu8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEL6_SuQCu8


----------



## coffeebean!

Attack Attack! remix of I Kissed a Girl


----------



## lilypad

Doin' Time - Sublime


----------



## Dragorium15

Stabwound - Necrophagist


----------



## Princess

Chamillionaire (Feat. Lil' Flip) - Turn It Up


----------



## Dragorium15

Breaking Point - Hacksaw to the Throat


----------



## brotatochip

How I Could Just Kill A Man - Charlotte Sometimes :]


----------



## comptongnome

boyz in da hood -NWA       best rap group EVER


----------



## Princess

<big>_<big>Love</big>_ me *<big>hate</big>* me 
Say what you want about <big><big>me</big></big> 
But all of the _<big>boys</big>_ and all of the *<big>girls</big>* are <big>beggin'</big> to If You Seek Amy

If you seek Amy - Britney Spears


----------



## Dragorium15

Divide by Zero - Hacksaw to the Throat


----------



## shes_a_gamer

Seether - Careless Whisper


----------



## SaRawRin

Taylor Swift-Crazier<3


----------



## Thunder

When You Were Young - The Killers


----------



## Miranda

Born for This - Paramore


----------



## bananaoracle

Pelican - Drought


----------



## coffeebean!

Fall from a Star- Kill Paradise


----------



## crakgenius

Death From Above 1979 - Black History Month


----------



## brotatochip

HOW I COULD JUST KILL A MAN ~ CHARLOTTE SOMETIMES.

Here's something you dont understand, ...how I could just kill a man.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Black Moth Super Rainbow - Happy Melted City

http://www.youtube.com/v/hikic_5px3g


----------



## brotatochip

Dont Forget - Demi Lovato

"Somewhere we went wrong. We were once so strong. Our love is like a song...you cant forget it, at all<3"


----------



## Miranda

Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Nightray

We all live in a yellow submarine =D


----------



## brotatochip

Do It For You ~ Ballas Hough Band


----------



## brotatochip

Love Sex Magic ~ Ciara


----------



## technoxmaniac

FSCENE8 - The Medic Droid


----------



## brotatochip

Crush - David Archuleta


----------



## technoxmaniac

Home - Three Days Grace


----------



## brotatochip

Second Chance - Shinedown


----------



## technoxmaniac

Maria I Like It Loud - Scooter


----------



## brotatochip

BoysBoysBoys<3 - Lady Gaga


----------



## technoxmaniac

Boys Will Be Boys - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## brotatochip

All the Small Things - Blink 182


----------



## Thunder

The sports station on le radio


----------



## brotatochip

I Love College - Asher Roth 

That party last night was awfully crazy, I wish we taped ittt


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'7 Minutes in Heaven (Atavan Halen)' - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Nightray

Yellowcard - Everywhere


----------



## brotatochip

FScene8 - The Medic Droid


----------



## Nic

Arctic Monkeys - Fluorescent Adolescent

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/N64QMKEbJQg&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/N64QMKEbJQg&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N64QMKEbJQg&feature=channel_page


----------



## Thunder

My Own Worse Enemy - Lit


----------



## brotatochip

Fall For You - Secondhand Serenade<3


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Dark Blue' - Jack's Mannequin.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hey Jude ~ The Beatles


----------



## brotatochip

Paranoid - Kanye West


----------



## Resonate

Who am I ~ Casting Crows


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jefferson Aero Plane ~ Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Battery - Metallica

Lashin' out the action, returnin' a reaction...


----------



## Resonate

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Who am I ~ Casting Crows


Same, except Piano only Version.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Eat the Rich - Aerosmith


----------



## Thunder

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## Miranda

Breath - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Deleted User

the buzzing of my Laptop..


----------



## Resonate

Eight Days a Week ~ The Beatles


----------



## Thunder

My brother sucking on Sonic Adventure 2 Battle xD


----------



## Resonate

Master Crash said:
			
		

> My brother sucking on Sonic Adventure 2 Battle xD


Awesome Memories of that game...and my bro sucking at it too!   :veryhappy: 

Siren ~ AKFG


----------



## bananaoracle

"Weird Al" Yankovic - White and Nerdy


----------



## Joe

Saltwater room - Owl city


----------



## Sinep1

Tinnchy Strider Ft. Dappy-Number 1!!


----------



## Resonate

The Birds Chirping ~ Outside?  0.o


----------



## watercat8

Kagamine Len- Love is War


----------



## Nightray

Kiss you thru the phone...lol.


----------



## smasher

LED ZEPPILEN YAAAHH!!!


----------



## Resonate

Journey ~ Don't Stop Believ'n  B)


----------



## technoxmaniac

Fer Sure - The Medic Droid


----------



## Miranda

Cold - Crossfade


----------



## Thunder

Knights of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## brotatochip

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Fer Sure - The Medic Droid


This, lol.


----------



## Caleb

my dad yelling at the hockey game on TV. Go Blues!


----------



## PaJami

Old Time Rock & Roll- Bob Seger.


----------



## Crenor402

Okusenman

I don't know the artist


----------



## Kyle

Pendulum - Propane Nightmares


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Gives You Hell - All American Rejects


----------



## Rene

Don't hold back by the sleeping 

(it was featured on Guitar Hero III)


----------



## bekkyxo

navigate me - cute is what we aim for :]


----------



## bananaoracle

*censored.3.0*ed Up - Son the Father


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Beggin - Madcon


----------



## bananaoracle

Can - Bring Me Coffee or Tea


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Iron Lemonaide - Black Moth Super Rainbow


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Know Your Enemy - Green Day


----------



## Nightray

That rick roll song


----------



## bananaoracle

Nick Drake - The Thoughts of Mary Jane


----------



## Dragorium15

Become the Catalyst - All That Remains


----------



## Deleted User

I'm listening to the sweet sound of Lord Tyeforce's voice...

As I always am.


----------



## bittermeat

Jack Johnson - Breakdown.


----------



## bananaoracle

Vampire Weekend - A-Punk


----------



## alexandraa

shake it - metro station


----------



## Princess

When I grow up - PCD


----------



## Riri

Arrogant Worms - The Canadian Crisis Song


----------



## Princess

If you seek amy - britney spears


----------



## +Justice+

All around me-Flyleaf


----------



## Princess

Jai Ho - AR Rahman


----------



## Riri

Arrogant Worms - It's Great to be a Nerd


----------



## Princess

Kal Ho Naa Ho - Sonu Nagam
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/8Agp1zGINT8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/8Agp1zGINT8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<3


----------



## MitchHanson

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> When I grow up - PCD


----------



## Thunder

God Put a Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay


----------



## +Justice+

Breath today-Flyleaf


----------



## Princess

Galen said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I grow up - PCD
Click to expand...

shuddap xP
the scientist - coldplay


----------



## Riri

Ask a Fooby - dunno the name's of the artists, it's a podcast


----------



## Draco Roar

Mario Kart Wii title screen


----------



## MitchHanson

September - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## +Justice+

Letters to the President-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Princess

TUPAC SHAKUR - LETTER 2 THE PRESIDENT


----------



## Thunder

Casino Night Zone - Sonic The Hedgehog 2


----------



## alexandraa

Halo - beyonce


----------



## +Justice+

Do you fell-The rocket Summer


----------



## Thunder

Toxicity - System of a Down


----------



## +Justice+

One Thousand Apologies-Demon Hunter


----------



## Kyle

The Beatles - Back in the USSR


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

boom boom pow - black eyed peas


----------



## KingofHearts

The Way I Am- Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## brotatochip

FScene8 - The Medic Droidd


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Dark Blue' - Jack's Mannequin.


----------



## Hub12

Livin' on a Prayer-Bon Jovi


----------



## brotatochip

Toxic - Britney Spears


----------



## Nic

The Youth - MGMT


----------



## coffeebean!

The Devil's Workday - Modest Mouse


----------



## Nic

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> The Devil's Workday - Modest Mouse


Same.


----------



## Nightray

Yellowcard - Everywhere


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Ludacris ft. T-Pain---One More Drink


----------



## brotatochip

Blame It On the Alcohol - Jamie Foxx&T-Pain


----------



## fitzy

ACROX said:
			
		

> Blame It On the Alcohol - Jamie Foxx&T-Pain


This and Eminem- We made you


----------



## brotatochip

fitzy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame It On the Alcohol - Jamie Foxx&T-Pain
> 
> 
> 
> This and Eminem- We made you
Click to expand...

You're listening to them both at teh same time!?  :r


----------



## EmoMuffin

i kissed a girl
by attack attack!


----------



## Goaliegal49

Crush 40- Knight of the Wind


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/NCRhogAGavI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/NCRhogAGavI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## djman900

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Ludacris ft. T-Pain---One More Drink


this


----------



## Nic

Project Pat feat. 3 6 Mafia Red Rum ;] I listen to this song just to make me play COD5/

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/z4wimGc1Z_s&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/z4wimGc1Z_s&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## brotatochip

Blame It On the Alcohol - Jamie Foxx & T-Pain


----------



## brotatochip

I Gotta Find You - Joe Jonas


----------



## EmoMuffin

Congratulations, I hate you
By: Alesana


----------



## coffeebean!

Walking Disaster- Sum 41


----------



## Grawr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZBSDzimfq8&feature=channel_page


----------



## Thunder

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Just Like You - Three Days Grace


----------



## Thunder

Fix You - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

Fix You - Coldplay


----------



## KingofHearts

Teh sound of typing on my keyboard.... =P


----------



## technoxmaniac

MCR - Helena


----------



## brotatochip

Burnin' Up - Jonas Brothers


----------



## Hub12

:O

Good Riddance-Green Day


----------



## brotatochip

Everytime - Britney Spears


----------



## brotatochip

Be Like That - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Sinep1

Tichy Stryder Ft. Dappy-Number One!!


----------



## brotatochip

Here Without You - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Hub12

Victims of Love-Good Charlotte


----------



## brotatochip

Boys && Girls - Good Charlotte

"Girls don't like boys. Girls like cars and mooonnneeyy. Boys will laugh at girls if they aren't funnnyyy."


----------



## Draco Roar

Bouken Desho Desho


----------



## brotatochip

Hero/Heroine - Boys Like Girls

"I feel like a heerroo, and you're mai heroinnnee"


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'7 Minutes in Heaven (Atavan Halen)' - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## brotatochip

Light On - David Cook


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Boom boom pow - black eyed peas

~I like that boom boom pow Them chicks jockin my style They try to copy my swagger~


----------



## Sinep1

Eminem-We Made You!!


----------



## brotatochip

You and Me - Lifehouse

"Because its _you and me_, and all of the people with nothing to do. Nothing to lose."


----------



## brotatochip

Sugar - Flo Rida ft. Wynter


----------



## brotatochip

It's A New Day - Will.i.am


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Crush - David Archuleta

~Why do i keep running from the truth, all i ever think about is you. You got me hypnotized, so mesmerized and i've just got to knooooooooooooooooooow~ <3


----------



## Sinep1

Akon-Beautiful


----------



## brotatochip

Blame It on the Alcohol - Jamie Foxx & T-Pain

"Blame it on the a-a-a-alcohol, baby. On the a-a-a-alcohol, baby"


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

ACROX said:
			
		

> Blame It on the Alcohol - Jamie Foxx & T-Pain
> 
> "Blame it on the a-a-a-alcohol, baby. On the a-a-a-alcohol, baby"


this<3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Which To Bury, Us Or The Hatchet? - Relient K


----------



## Anna

Eh Eh (Nothing else I can say) - Lady GaGa


----------



## brotatochip

Love Game - Lady Gaga

"This beat is sick. I wanna take a ride on your disco stickk."


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Lollipop - lil waynee

~He's so sweet make me wanna lick the wraaaaaaaaaappperrrrrrr~ ;D


----------



## brotatochip

I Know You Want Me - Pitbull

"One, two, three, four. Uno, doce, trace, quatro. I know you want meh. You know I want cha. I know."


----------



## Anna

I love Lady Gaga xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Shawty like mine - Bow Wow & Chris Breezyy<3

~Only thing that keeps me up, when im feelin down. i dont know about you, but i keep mines around. i done looked i done searched b/c it's hard to find another shawtyy like mine~


----------



## brotatochip

Sexy Ladies - Ray-J

"Sexy Ladies. Sexy Ladies. Sexy Ladies. The way you walkin' in those high heels. Girl, you look so sexy. The way you throw your beat. Girl, you look so sexy."


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Got money - lil wayne

~got money you know it. Take it out yo pocket and show it.~


----------



## Anna

Sexy Can I - Ray J


----------



## brotatochip

Halo - Beyonce


"Everywhere Im looking now. Im surrounded by your embraces. Baby, I can see yer halo. You know you're my saving grace. You're everything I need and more. Its written all over your face<3"


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Turnin me on - Keri Hilson

~turnin me off, ya turnin me off, ya turnin me off, better recognize a real women~


----------



## Anna

My Life would suck without you - Kelly Clarkson xD


----------



## brotatochip

Everytime - Britney Spears

"Everytime I try to fly. I fall. Without my wings, I feel so small. I guess I need you baby. And everytime I see you in my dreams. Your face is haunting me." O:


----------



## Anna

love that song. ^^

makes me sad thoo.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

How do you sleep - Jesse McCartney & Ludacris

~It's been about a year now, aint see nothing from you. I've been missin you crazzay, how do you, how do you sleep?~


----------



## brotatochip

Crazy - Gnarles Barkley

"So, I heard you were having the time of yer life? Well, think twice.Thats my only advice. Who do you think you are? Bless your soul. You really think your in control?"

"Well, I think your crazy, just like me ;D"


----------



## Anna

ACROX said:
			
		

> Crazy - Gnarles Barkley
> 
> "So, I heard you were having the time of yer life? Well, think twice.Thats my only advice. Who do you think you are? Bless your soul. You really think your in control?"
> 
> "Well, I think your crazy, just like me ;D"


I <333 THAT SONNNGG.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Diva - Beyonce

~nanana diva is a female version of a hustler, of a of a hustler, of a of a hustler.~


----------



## brotatochip

Anna said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy - Gnarles Barkley
> 
> "So, I heard you were having the time of yer life? Well, think twice.Thats my only advice. Who do you think you are? Bless your soul. You really think your in control?"
> 
> "Well, I think your crazy, just like me ;D"
> 
> 
> 
> I <333 THAT SONNNGG.
Click to expand...

XDD <3
Anna, you are teh sista of mai soul ;D




If I Were A Boy - Beyonce


----------



## brotatochip

7 Things - Miley Cyrus


----------



## CourageWisdomPower

"Burning Bridges" by Seventh Day Slumber.


----------



## Hub12

Second Chance-Shinedown


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Rainbow veins - Owl City<33


----------



## Hub12

Never Too Late-Three Days Grace


~This world will never be what I expected,
  And If I don't belong,Who would've guessed it. C:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Monster - Meg&Dia

~Monster. How should I feel? Creatures lie here. Looking through the windows~


----------



## brotatochip

Dont Trust Me - 3oh!3

"She wants to touch me, woah. She wants to love me, woah. She'll never leave me, woah, oh, oh oh. Dont trust a hoe. Never trust a hoe. Wont trust a hoe. Dont trust ME." ;D


----------



## Hub12

How to save a life-The fray

~Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend~


----------



## Crenor402

Boss Battle music in Star Ocean The Last Hope. Since my brother is playing it right next to me.


----------



## Placktor

Asu e to Kizune by HIMEKA
lol its the opening to valkyria chronicles which im watching right now


----------



## brotatochip

Fer Sure - The Medic Droid

"Take off your stilletos and *censored.3.0* me in the back seat" xD


----------



## Nightray

Outkast - Roses


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


----------



## Nightray

Beyonce - Halo 
*yawn*


----------



## tails1428

The movie star wars empire strikes back, it's on in the room next to me.


----------



## Draco Roar

Lady GaGa~Pokerface


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Some video on the TMZ website.


----------



## fitzy

Jamie Foxx: Just like me!


----------



## Hub12

Victims of Love-Good Charlotte

C:


----------



## tails1428

the Nightmare on Elm street melody on my i-pod.


----------



## Thunder

Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## ipodawesum

Modest mouse- out of gas,polar opposites, heart cooks brain..etc..


----------



## Draco Roar

Metro Station-Shake it


----------



## Thunder

Human - The Killers


----------



## tails1428

now a crybaby dog since my mom her owner left it's louder then heck.


----------



## tails1428

now im listening to a circular saw my neighbor is building a deck to his house..


----------



## djman900

for whom the bell tolls-metallica


----------



## Hub12

Viva La Vida-Coldplay


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Silver and Gold - U2


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Diva - Beyonce

~a diva is a female version of a hustler, of a hustlerr, of a of a hustlerr.~


----------



## Elliot

1st Saria's song= called bored.

Planet full of unicorns


----------



## djman900

love lockdown-kanye west ( i said akon on accident)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Everytime - Britney Spears


----------



## strawberryforever

Hate Me Now - Nas & Puff Daddy


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Walk on Water or Drown' - Mayday Parade.


----------



## brotatochip

Everytime - Britney Spears.


----------



## Ricano

djman900 said:
			
		

> love lockdown-akon


its by kanye west buddy xD

Day 'n' Night- Kid Cudi


----------



## brotatochip

ricano4life said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love lockdown-akon
> 
> 
> 
> its by kanye west buddy xD
> 
> Day 'n' Night- Kid Cudi
Click to expand...

Lmfao.
OWNED xD




White Horse - Taylor Swift.


----------



## Ricano

ACROX said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love lockdown-akon
> 
> 
> 
> its by kanye west buddy xD
> 
> Day 'n' Night- Kid Cudi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmfao.
> OWNED xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Horse - Taylor Swift.
Click to expand...

lol akon dun got the skill for that song

Kiss Me Thru The Phone- Soulja Boy


----------



## brotatochip

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love lockdown-akon
> 
> 
> 
> its by kanye west buddy xD
> 
> Day 'n' Night- Kid Cudi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmfao.
> OWNED xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Horse - Taylor Swift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol akon dun got the skill for that song
> 
> Kiss Me Thru The Phone- Soulja Boy
Click to expand...

I dont even like Akon. He sucksss (No offense, people. Just _my_ opinion.)




You're Not Sorry - Taylor Swift.


----------



## Horus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVGtbV5Qc74

This, it's a curse i say!


----------



## djman900

ricano4life said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love lockdown-akon
> 
> 
> 
> its by kanye west buddy xD
> 
> Day 'n' Night- Kid Cudi
Click to expand...

Aww *censored.3.0* up i wuz thinkin bout listnen to akon


----------



## Erica

God Knows -  Hirano Aya

God, I love the English version.


----------



## Gnome

Since, I'm in a good mood. I'm going to listen what I always love. 

Gives you Hell - The All _American_ Rejects.


----------



## djman900

YAHH *censored.4.0* YAHH-souilja boy


----------



## Gnome

Two words; SHAKE IT!, By Metrostation.


----------



## Erica

Hare Hare Yukai Dance Song

x3


----------



## Gnome

Beautiful Day - U2. <3


----------



## Thunder

White Shadows - Coldplay


----------



## Gnome

Sunday, Bloody Sunday - U2. <3


----------



## Thunder

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Erica

Cute without the E - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## bud

I am not listening to any song now, but I am listening to the sound of my fan on full blast because of the scorching heat we had today (30*C <_<  with humidex of 33*C :O ). This is why I love my cold -15*C average temperature winters.


----------



## Thunder

Erica said:
			
		

> Cute without the E - Taking Back Sunday


Now you got me listening to that song right now :O


----------



## Erica

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute without the E - Taking Back Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Now you got me listening to that song right now :O
Click to expand...

Amazing Song.


----------



## Gnome

Drops of Jupiter - Train


----------



## Thunder

Erica said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute without the E - Taking Back Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Now you got me listening to that song right now :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing Song.
Click to expand...

Indeed  :veryhappy:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bleed It Out - Linkin Park


----------



## Thunder

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Bleed It Out - ]Hehe, now i gotta listen to this song now! >_<


----------



## Erica

Don;t Trust Me - 3OH!3


----------



## Thunder

Knights of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## Rawburt

Boston- More than a Feeling


----------



## Erica

Only One - Yellowcard


----------



## Thunder

Ppr :Kut - Linkin Park


----------



## KingofHearts

The Veronicas- I Don't Wanna Wait ♥


----------



## Thunder

42 - Coldplay


----------



## Erica

I write Sins Not Tragedies - PANIC! At the Disco


----------



## KingofHearts

The Veronicas- Leave Me Alone


----------



## Thunder

Andy Your a Star - The Killers


----------



## Rawburt

David Bowie- Heroes


----------



## KingofHearts

The Veronicas- Hook Me Up


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## tails1428

The theme song to happy days on my classic 1980's tv show soundtrack cd.


----------



## tails1428

Now sadily it's just the tick tick tick of the clock empty house for next couple hours


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Ballad of John and Yoko ~ Beatles


----------



## Growl

Black Betty-Ram Jam


----------



## crakgenius

Simple Kid - Trampolining


----------



## tails1428

voices randy orton's wwe theme music


----------



## Nightray

Poke'mix - awamberbullzkill


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Coldplay - Viva la Vida


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Iron Lemonade - Black Moth Super Rainbow


----------



## djman900

All I ever wanted-Basshunter


----------



## Bacon Boy

Through the Fire and the Flames ~ Dragonforce


----------



## Kyle

Queens of the Stone Age - Turnin' On The Screw


----------



## Nightray

Abba - Supertrouper, Ahaahhaa


----------



## technoxmaniac

The Great I Am, by Agraceful
It's an amazing song, and Agraceful is my favorite band.


----------



## MygL

Caramelldansen =3


----------



## technoxmaniac

xYoh said:
			
		

> Caramelldansen =3


omg i love that song!
me and my friend dance to it everytime we hear it.
lol


----------



## Nightray

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen =3
> 
> 
> 
> omg i love that song!
> me and my friend dance to it everytime we hear it.
> lol
Click to expand...

Omg, CARAMELLDANSEN FTW. 

Now I feel like dancing, lol


----------



## Puckbean

resident evil music


----------



## MygL

Okkusenman... AWESOME SONG!!!

Im starting to love MegaMan... Again...


----------



## Nightray

Despairs Ray - Squall


----------



## strawberryforever

Love Sex Magic - Cirara and Justin Timberlake


----------



## Bulerias

Cancion de los Pastores - Estrella Morente

Been listening to this for the last couple of hours... so it's looped around 30 times... now I'm inspired to arrange this for two guitars; check my YouTube channel soon.


----------



## strawberryforever

Imagine - John Lennon
<3


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Linkin Park Bleed it out
Gym class heroes - viva la white girl


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'The Take Over, The Break's Over' - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Jrrj15

Nothing


----------



## strawberryforever

Imagine - John Lennon

(again xP)


----------



## Thunder

A Crippling Blow - The Killers


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Heels over Head - Boys like Girls


----------



## RiiRii

Jojo said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen =3
> 
> 
> 
> omg i love that song!
> me and my friend dance to it everytime we hear it.
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, CARAMELLDANSEN FTW.
> 
> Now I feel like dancing, lol
Click to expand...

OMG ME TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAREMELLDANSEN ROCKS :3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Booty got swagg - soulja boy

xD


----------



## DirtyD

Blackened - Metallica


----------



## Anna

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/yur15Brfvhs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/yur15Brfvhs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## AndyB

In the Fall, Billy Talent


----------



## DirtyD

Metallica - Motorbreath


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

*censored.3.0* tonight - trap house boyzz

~Dont you wanna *censored.3.0* tonightt, dont you wanna give it up tonightt~


----------



## Anna

Hello Seattle - Owl City ;]


----------



## DirtyD

Seeing Seattle made me wanna listen to this....


Lithium - Nirvana


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

How do you sleep - Jesse McCartney

~It's been bout a year now, aint seen nothing from you. i've been missin you crazzyyy, how do you, how do you sleep?~


----------



## JJH

Red - Death of Me


----------



## Ciaran

The new couple next door - banging each other


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Everytime - Britney Spears


----------



## Thunder

Andy your a star - The Killers

CUZ AAAAAANDY YOUR A STAAAAAAR


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Andy your a star - The Killers
> 
> CUZ AAAAAANDY YOUR A STAAAAAAR


  
Got that right.

Insomnia, Faithless


----------



## tazaza

madcon beggin


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy your a star - The Killers
> 
> CUZ AAAAAANDY YOUR A STAAAAAAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got that right.
> 
> Insomnia, Faithless
Click to expand...

Hehe, should i have said AndyB Your a Star? 

A Crippling Blow - The Killers


----------



## Allie_'G'

Boom Boom Pow by The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

The Great Escape - Boys like Girls
<3


----------



## Thunder

Toxicity - System of a Down


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Toxic - Britney Spears


----------



## Ciaran

Sallys Song -  Amy Lee


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Thunder - Boys like Girls


----------



## strawberryforever

If you could see me now - boys like girls


----------



## Thunder

Paper Wings - Rise Against


----------



## doxiegirl

A bunch of loud children..I own a day care...


----------



## strawberryforever

underclass hero - sum 41


----------



## Sarah

I was listening to Owl City.. But now I'm listening to nothing. xD


----------



## Anna

Don't Think - Robert Pattinson


----------



## Hub12

The World Is Black-Good Charlotte C:

Man,They're a good band.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'I'm Like a Lawyer, the Way I'm Always Trying to Get You Off'- Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Nightray

NB Ridaz - Pretty girl


----------



## technoxmaniac

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## Nightray

Tokyo Drift(Fast & Furious) song


----------



## sarahbear

Random noises outside my window. >_<
And Fairweather by Between the Trees.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Day 'n' Nite' - Kid Cudi.


----------



## Rawburt

What a Wonderful World- Louis Armstrong


----------



## djman900

bass hunter-Now you're gone


----------



## Saud

Maroon 5
mostly
or Eminem and Akon
I listen to all types of music!!


----------



## Bulerias

Yerma - Estrella Morente


----------



## Clown Town

Yngwie Malmsteen - Caprici Di Diablo

So many songs the main riff of this in them... SO AWESOME THO


----------



## Princess

Dat New New (viking remix) - Kid Cudi


----------



## technoxmaniac

The Guillotine - Escape The Fate


----------



## Clown Town

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Yngwie Malmsteen - Caprici Di Diablo
> 
> So many songs the main riff of this in them... SO AWESOME THO


WTF... my media players screwd and wont change song :'(


----------



## Resonate

Drive ~ Incubus


----------



## Rawburt

Don't Look Back- Boston


----------



## bittermeat

Dashboard Confessional - Carry This Picture


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Kanye West-Amazing


----------



## bud

DK's Snowboard Crossing (a.k.a. the music on DK Summit)


----------



## bittermeat

Megan Joy Corkrey (American Idol) - Turn Your Lights Down Low.


----------



## Erica

Lost My Music 

Haruhi Suzumiya?


----------



## Thunder

Bouldergeist/Kingfin battle from Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Rockman!

Disney Hercules - The Gospel Truth


----------



## Thunder

Paper Wings - Rise Against


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Woah Oh! (Me Vs Everyone)' - Forever the Sickest Kids.


----------



## Thunder

R-evolve - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Feel Good Drag' - Anberlin.


----------



## Thunder

The Battle of One - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Listening to the annoying BGM of AC CF


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Feel Good Drag' - Anberlin. 

_Was this over before, before it ever began? Your kiss, your calls, your crutch, like the devil's got your hand._

This is a fantastic new band I just started listening to. I recommend them for Alternative fans.


----------



## royal 9999

Down with the Sickness is stuck in my head :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Rawburt

Journey- Any Way you Want it


----------



## Nic

I'm On A Boat (ft. T-Pain) - Album Version


----------



## Thunder

Clocks - Coldplay


----------



## Hub12

Twins(Knock out)-Super Junior


----------



## Rawburt

King of Pain- The Police


----------



## Anna

decode - paramore


----------



## Resonate

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Vvy0wRLD5s8&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Vvy0wRLD5s8&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Elliot

We didn't start the flame war- Collegehumor.


----------



## Resonate

This Guy Playing this Awesome Guitar Song.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/0GC_hQRpTzU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/0GC_hQRpTzU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## beehdaubs

<3
http://www.youtube.com/v/dh3gGQfyVyw&feature=channel_page


----------



## Bacon Boy

Nothing Left to Lose ~ Mat Kearney


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Gives U Hell---AAR


----------



## Sarah

Rainbow Veins - Owl City. <3


----------



## Pear

The Fray, Nickelback, coldplay, and anything else that sounds good.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

My computer making a bbbbbbbbbbbbb noise.


----------



## Resonate

Pinch Me ~ Barenaked Ladies

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/gLWxx4Bz70A'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/gLWxx4Bz70A' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Erica

Last Words - Ice Nine Kills


----------



## Princess

Always - Big Bang
[eng version]


----------



## sarahbear

Adelaide- Anberlin.


----------



## kalinn

ignition (remix) - r kelly


----------



## bittermeat

Parachute VA - She Is Love.


----------



## DirtyD

Hangman - Zeppelin


----------



## crakgenius

Anavan... on VINYL!!!  Yes, I have a record player. Jealous?  I know you are!


----------



## Rene

The Pierces - Lies

EDIT: Lay Down by Priestess


----------



## Nightray

Yuna - 1000 words


----------



## Huh?

nothing can be explained
shiro Sagisu


----------



## Princess

Dont trust me - 3oh!3


----------



## Nightray

CARAMELLDANSEN!!!!!!!!!!

*starts dancing*


----------



## Rawburt

Boston - More than a Feeling.


----------



## coffeebean!

Razorblade- Blue October


----------



## Goaliegal49

Live and Learn-Crush 40


----------



## Nightray

We're no strangers to love.


----------



## coffeebean!

Digital Sea-Thrice


----------



## QNT3N

A Jagged Gorgeous Winter- The Main Drag


----------



## Princess

THE DUCK SONG
: D


----------



## QNT3N

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> THE *censored.3.0* SONG
> : D


Fixed


----------



## brotatochip

2 Stars ~ Meaghan Jette Martin   (


----------



## Resonate

Hey Jude ~ The Beatles


----------



## Princess

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE *censored.3.0* SONG
> : D
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
Click to expand...

lawl

Then he waddled away, waddle, waddle. The he waddled away, waddle, waddle, waddle. Then he waddled away, waddle, waddle.


----------



## brotatochip

Play My Music ~ JonasBrothers<3


----------



## bittermeat

Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning.


----------



## Resonate

Don't Stop Believin' ~ Journey


----------



## brotatochip

Don't Forget ~ Demi Lovato


----------



## Rawburt

Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## brotatochip

This Is Me ~ Demi Lovato


----------



## bittermeat

Coldplay - Clocks.


----------



## KingofHearts

Lady Gaga- LoveGame ♥

"Lets have some fun this beat is sick...."


----------



## Draco Roar

Ain't no sunshine~Bill Wethers


----------



## bittermeat

Metro Station - California.


----------



## fitzy

Eminem-We made you.


----------



## Resonate

Smash Getaway ~ Chris Crockarell


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Love Game - Lady Gaga


----------



## coffeebean!

Follow Me- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Resonate

You get what you give ~ New Radicals


----------



## djman900

Cosmic Gate- Exploration of space


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

What them girls like ~ Ludacris ft. Chris Breezyyy<3 x]


----------



## Rawburt

Born in the U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

U and Dat - E-40 ft. T-Pain


----------



## Sinep1

Boom Boom Pow!


----------



## MysteriousHarmony

Thunder - Boys Like Girls


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Pain - Three Days Grace


----------



## Resonate

All who are Thirsty ~ Kutless

I just got into this song, but I'm really digging that opening.


----------



## fitzy

Untouched by the Veronicas


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Piano Man-G-Unit ft Young Buck


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Shadow Proves the Sunshine ~ Switchfoot


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Love Game - Lady Gaga


----------



## fitzy

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Love Game - Lady Gaga


I love that song

Untouched by the Veronicas again! So catchy! xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Love Game - Lady Gaga


awesomest grindin song if u no what i mean...
Beautiful-Eminem


----------



## royal 9999

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qit3ALTelOo&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qit3ALTelOo&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Mocking bird - Eminem


----------



## cornymikey

nothing because i cant concentrate on all my friggin hw if music was playing


----------



## djman900

this is why im hot-mims


----------



## Bacon Boy

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qit3ALTelOo&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qit3ALTelOo&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


I love that song, but poor sparta has leukemia...


----------



## coffeebean!

My darkest hour by Scary kids scaring kids


----------



## royal 9999

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qit3ALTelOo&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Qit3ALTelOo&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song, but poor sparta has leukemia...
Click to expand...

seriously? NOOOOO SPARTA!!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

stickwitu - pussycat dolls

<3


----------



## coffeebean!

Missed the Boat- Modest Mouse


----------



## Resonate

Relient K ~ Must Have Done Something Right

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ejkkfntmUTU&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ejkkfntmUTU&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejkkfntmUTU&feature=channel_page


----------



## Bacon Boy

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Relient K ~ Must Have Done Something Right
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ejkkfntmUTU&feature=channel_page'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ejkkfntmUTU&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejkkfntmUTU&feature=channel_page


AWESOME SONG, MAN!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

This is the countdown - Mae


----------



## Resonate

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relient K ~ Must Have Done Something Right
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ejkkfntmUTU&feature=channel_page'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ejkkfntmUTU&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejkkfntmUTU&feature=channel_page
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME SONG, MAN!
Click to expand...

INORITE?  Been stuck in my head for the LONGEST Time!

You sir, have exceptional taste in music...just like me!


----------



## Micah

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/GqOGm5a-zms&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/GqOGm5a-zms&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Minds Eye-Family Force 5 (The original was done by dctalk)


----------



## brotatochip

Under the Gun - The Killers.


~Kill me now, Kill me now, Kill me now~ >:l


----------



## kalinn

new favorite song - 
love in this club, usher


----------



## kalinn

oh gawd.. 
terrible quoting done here. lol 
nvm.


----------



## brotatochip

Better in Time - Leona Lewis


*sighs...*


----------



## coffeebean!

Ohio- Modest Mouse


----------



## Micah

Dance or Die-Family Force 5


----------



## Goaliegal49

Caramelldansen- Caramell
best dance EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess

Plain White T's - 1, 2, 3, 4


----------



## Rene

Warrant- Cherry Pie


----------



## Micah

What'cha Gonna Do With It-Family Force 5

I <3 ff5!


----------



## DirtyD

The sound of funky kong screaming as I play time trials in MKW


----------



## Micah

Live Free or Let Me Die-Skillet


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Back Dat Azz Up---Juvenile ft. Lil Wayne and Mannie Fresh 

^^^^^^^
(old *censored.2.0*)


----------



## Thunder

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE *censored.3.0* SONG
> : D
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lawl
> 
> Then he *censored.3.0*ed away, *censored.3.0*, *censored.3.0*. The he *censored.3.0*ed away, *censored.3.0*, *censored.3.0*, *censored.3.0*. Then he *censored.3.0*ed away, *censored.3.0*, *censored.3.0*.
Click to expand...

fix'd

Mr. Brightside - The Killers


----------



## Micah

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/L36IbiO9r6c&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/L36IbiO9r6c&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

This is beautiful. <3


----------



## Thunder

A live version of Glass of Water, off of Coldplay's new live album! =D


----------



## Draco Roar

Gold-Spandau Ballet


----------



## Rockman!

Super Smash Bros. Brawl - Fire Emblem Gaiden - With Mila's Divine Protection


----------



## Bulerias

Shh/Peaceful - Miles Davis


----------



## Nic

Sublime-Wrong way


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Halo - Beyonce


----------



## fitzy

Hip hop police- Chamillionaire


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Part - Coldplay from they're new Leftrightleftright album.


----------



## Resonate

Smash Getaway ~ Chris Crockarell


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Love Game - Lady Gaga (hahaa i listen to it a lot xD)


----------



## MattyofAlbion

T-Pain -----Ringleader Man


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lady Gaga - Poker face


----------



## Micah

Whispers in the Dark (Accoustic)-Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

let it rock n_n


----------



## sarahbear

8 Bytes- Unicorn Kid.


----------



## Cottonball

, well now candy pop


----------



## MattyofAlbion

G-Unit   Straight Outta Southside


----------



## Cottonball

chocolate disco!!!!


----------



## crakgenius

The Unicorns - Child Star


----------



## brotatochip

Comatose - Skillet


----------



## MattyofAlbion

T.I.---Top Back


----------



## Goaliegal49

Knight of the Wind- Crush 40


----------



## Thunder

Battery - Metallica


----------



## Laeric

Zombie by The Cranberries


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Remember The Name - Fort Minor


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Remember The Name - Fort Minor


^awesome song!


----------



## Micah

ACROX said:
			
		

> Comatose - Skillet


You have amazing taste in music! <3<3<3


----------



## MattyofAlbion

50 Cent ft. The Game---Hate it Or Love it


----------



## AndyB

Journey - Anyway you Want it...
*Guitar solo*


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Viva la Vida (Live) - Coldplay


----------



## Goaliegal49

One-Metallica


----------



## Hub12

Dat New New(Viking Remix)-Kid Cudi


----------



## Micah

The Art of Breaking-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## coffeebean!

FreaXXX by Brokencyde

http://www.youtube.com/v/6WLjpF6BBjw


----------



## Ron Swanson

Eminem - We Made You

just cause


----------



## Gallade526

Still Fly 
By:The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## coffeebean!

Epiphany- Bad Religion


----------



## brotatochip

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> You have amazing taste in music! <3<3<3
Click to expand...

I know huh<3

Whispers In the Dark - Skillet


----------



## Goaliegal49

Live and Learn-Crush 40


----------



## brotatochip

If I Were A Boy - Beyonce


----------



## Goaliegal49

Striken-Disturbed


----------



## Princess

Kay & Aace - Make It Rain


----------



## rafren

Leave Out All The Rest-Linkin Park


----------



## coffeebean!

Harder, better, faster, stronger- Daft Punk

Aha, I love that song. It's so wrong yet so amazing xD


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Harder, better, faster, stronger- Daft Punk
> 
> Aha, I love that song. It's so wrong yet so amazing xD


Have you seen Daft Hands? Or have you heard Technologic?


----------



## brotatochip

Stronger - Kanye West


----------



## coffeebean!

AverageSean said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harder, better, faster, stronger- Daft Punk
> 
> Aha, I love that song. It's so wrong yet so amazing xD
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Daft Hands? Or have you heard Technologic?
Click to expand...

I've seen it all.
I'm actually watching daft hands right now.
And daft bodies is pretty addicting to watch.


----------



## Goaliegal49

I am...All of me-Crush 40


----------



## kalinn

Akon - hypnotised.

=]


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The drips of rain On my window - nature


----------



## Nightray

Song of healing


----------



## bittermeat

Kris Allen - Heartless (studio)


----------



## Nightray

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-TC21KZUpHI&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-TC21KZUpHI&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
I love this ^
<33333333


----------



## Goaliegal49

Endless Possiblity- Bowling for Soup


----------



## Rawburt

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Rene

Sense Of A Spark - Finger Eleven


----------



## joshmosh345

stream line- newton


----------



## Micah

Rebirthing-Skillet


----------



## K.K.

Flobot - Handlebars


----------



## Ron Swanson

3oh!3 - Don't Trust Me


----------



## Conor

Lily Allen - The Fear.


----------



## Nic

Artist: Sublime
Song: Badfish


----------



## sarahbear

This Is Your Captain Speaking- Search the City.


----------



## brotatochip

Lollipop - Lil Wayne


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'm listening to silence. Very eerie. I could hear a pin drop.


----------



## Micah

Whispers in the Dark (Accoustic)-Skillet


----------



## Hub12

Dat New New(Viking Remix)-Kid Cudi


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Got money  lil waynee


----------



## Bacon Boy

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Rebirthing-Skillet


This. Literally, listening to this.


----------



## Resonate

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JLKkBATt46w'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/JLKkBATt46w' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLKkBATt46w


----------



## Nightray

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/CkyM-oGmImA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/CkyM-oGmImA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Goaliegal49

with me- Crush 40
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77XMGtgpEtc&feature=channel_page


----------



## Micah

Flights-Falling Up


----------



## kalinn

Tpain - Bartender


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Lil Wayne---I Took Her


----------



## Cottonball

Lol old bugs life C-d


----------



## Rockman!

Linebeck's Theme Orchestration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzDsh2kRB2g


----------



## Thunder

Hide - Red


----------



## Micah

Fully Alive-Flyleaf


----------



## kalinn

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Lil Wayne---I Took Her


good song 
 

lovegames - ladygaga


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'mma Be - Black Eyed Peas

Lol I just bought it on iTunes since it was just released. xD Their album is gonna be epic!


----------



## KingofHearts

The Pussycat Dolls- Hush Hush; Hush Hush ★


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Part/ Postcards from Far away - Coldplay


----------



## Cottonball

im listening to mega man LOL


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

All Night (Don't Stop) - Janet Jackson

It's from like... 2004 or something but I just love the song so much. XP


----------



## Nightray

Boom boom pow


----------



## Deleted User

Raindrops falling on my skylights


----------



## Rawburt

Hitch a Ride - Boston


----------



## Micah

Falls Apart-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Know Your Enemy - Green Day


----------



## Nightray

CARAMELLDANSEN >_>


----------



## Gnome

<.< >.> Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## K-Dog

21 Guns- Green Day


----------



## Resonate

Relient K ~ Must've Done Something Right


----------



## Bacon Boy

My dad listening to thirty seconds of songs on itunes.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Turn My Swag On - Soulja Boy.. x]


----------



## Hub12

New Divide-Linkin Park =r


----------



## Deleted User

stanky legggg LOL


----------



## Thunder

Strawberry Swing - COldplay


----------



## Resonate

Best Thing ~ Relient K


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## Thunder

Devastation and Reform - Relient K


----------



## kalinn

kid cudi - day and night


----------



## MattyofAlbion

RELAPSE!!!!---Eminem
the entire album


----------



## brotatochip

Lollipop - Lil Wayne

~So, I let her lick the wrapper~


----------



## Thunder

Buoy Base Galaxy - Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## John102

this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhnYFFOHuoY

it's real music, not that crap people listen to nowindays.


----------



## StbAn

Infinity 2008 - Guru Josh Proyect


----------



## +Justice+

Between The Trees-The Way She Feels


----------



## kalinn

kanye west - heartless.


----------



## Hub12

Love Addict-Family Force 5


----------



## coffeebean!

Satellite Skin- Modest Mouse


----------



## +Justice+

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Love Addict-Family Force 5


Love that song

Faking My Own Suicide-Relient-K


----------



## Thunder

The Battle of One - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## StbAn

Schism (Tool) - Apocalyptica


----------



## brotatochip

Happy ~ Nevershoutnever!

~You make me happy, whether you know it or not~


----------



## djman900

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## brotatochip

Clocks ~ Coldplay


----------



## Hub12

New Divide-Linkin Park


----------



## brotatochip

Love Song ~ Sara Bareilles


----------



## Thunder

Hide - Red


----------



## StbAn

Insomnia - DJ Tiesto


----------



## kalinn

leona lewis - it will all get better in time.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> New Divide-]^


----------



## Micah

+Justice+ said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Addict-Family Force 5
> 
> 
> 
> Love that song
Click to expand...

Hold up, wait a minute! Put a little love in it! <3


----------



## djman900

firewire - cosmic gate


----------



## kalinn

^ooo thats the name of the song? 
i couldnt remember what its caled. lol 
but i love that song! XD


----------



## Tyeforce

With Me ~Massive Power Mix~ - Crush 40


----------



## brotatochip

My Wish ~ Rascal Flatts

~My wish for you, if that this life becomes all that you wanted to. Your dreams stay big, your worries stay small. And each road leads you to where you wanna go. And while you're out there gettin' to where you're gettin' to, I hope you know somebody loves you.~


----------



## Goaliegal49

...To be loved- Papa Roach


----------



## Gabby

Bartender- Hed PE


----------



## Rush

Kanye West - heartless.


----------



## Micah

The Flame in all of us-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Hub12

Comatose-Skillet

xDDD At User above.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Day N Night - Kid Cudi


----------



## Tor

mgmt "electric feel"


----------



## Micah

Hero-Skillet


----------



## Crenor402

I'm On a Boat~The Lonely Island


----------



## Micah

How in the World (David Crowder Band Remix)-Family Force 5


----------



## fitzy

Know your enemy-Green day


----------



## MattyofAlbion

My Life be Like Ooh Aah---Grits


----------



## Micah

Falls Apart-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Hub12

New Divide-Linkin Park

AHHH! This song is so good. =D


Across this new divide...


----------



## TomNook2085

Knight of the wind by Crush 40


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Strawberry Swing---Coldplay
FROM THE NEW FREE ALBUM LEFTRIGHTLEFTRIGHTLEFT:

http://www.coldplay.com/lrlrl/lr.html


----------



## Goaliegal49

Fuel Me- Crush 40


----------



## Ron Swanson

Black Eyed Peas -- Boom Boom Pow


----------



## Goaliegal49

Last Resort- Papa Roach


----------



## coffeebean!

Cut the Crap - Alice in Videoland


----------



## AndyB

The hum from my fan in my room...


----------



## Hub12

New Divide-Linkin Park

Across this new divide...


----------



## Thunder

7 Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## deathparty666

whatever crap my brother is listenin to... I think its Eisley or somethin like that.


----------



## KingofHearts

Lady GaGa (Ft. Space Cowboy and Flo Rida)- Starstruck ♥♠


----------



## Thunder

Next Thing You Know - Mathew West


----------



## Kimmi2

Halo - Bethany Joy Lenz


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Party Ain't Over---Young Buck ft. G-Unit


----------



## Hub12

New Divide- Linkin Park


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Air Conditioner since my speakers are broken.


----------



## kalinn

lady gaga - love game


----------



## AndyB

Heartbeats - Jos


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Love Game xD
who wants to play?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Love Game xD
> who wants to play?


Me! xD 
hahaa

Thunder - Boys Like Girls<3


----------



## MattyofAlbion

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Game xD
> who wants to play?
> 
> 
> 
> Me! xD
> hahaa
> 
> Thunder - Boys Like Girls<3
Click to expand...

xD u live too far 

Eminem ft. Dr. Dre---Old Time's Sake


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Walking On The Moon - The Dream ft. Kanye West


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Game xD
> who wants to play?
> 
> 
> 
> Me! xD
> hahaa
> 
> Thunder - Boys Like Girls<3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD u live too far
> 
> Eminem ft. Dr. Dre---Old Time's Sake
Click to expand...

SO!? xD

Turn my swagg on - soulja boy


----------



## Ron Swanson

Daft Punk -- One More Time


----------



## MattyofAlbion

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Game xD
> who wants to play?
> 
> 
> 
> Me! xD
> hahaa
> 
> Thunder - Boys Like Girls<3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD u live too far
> 
> Eminem ft. Dr. Dre---Old Time's Sake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO!? xD
> 
> Turn my swagg on - soulja boy
Click to expand...

SO i'll have to get up and go to wherever u live...im feelin lazy now 

Ludacris ft. T-Pain---One More Drink


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Eminem---Hello


----------



## Hub12

Take a guess. 

It's not that hard. >_>


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Take a guess.
> 
> It's not that hard. >_>


New Divide---Linkin Park???
xD


----------



## Hub12

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a guess.
> 
> It's not that hard. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> New Divide---]You know me so well.
> 
> 
> New Divide-Linkin Park =]
Click to expand...


----------



## Draco Roar

Dream Trance~ It's a fine day


----------



## kalinn

lady gaga - lovegame


----------



## Glisten

Seishun Kyousoukyoku by Sambomaster. It's japanese, I know, but I like it.


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Dr. Dre---Pause 4 Porno xD not really a song if u ever heard it...


----------



## KingofHearts

The Veronicas- Popular ♥


----------



## Thunder

Halo Greatest Journey (ending) - Halo 3 soundtrack, wooo


----------



## Hub12

Supersonic-Family Force 5

Do ya wanna get supersoniced?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Make It Rain - Kay&Aace


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Ludacris---Southern Hospitality


----------



## Rush

Beyonce - Diva


----------



## Rockman!

Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia - Dark Altru Tower
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky - Sky Summit


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Eminem ft. Dr. Dre---Old Time's Sake


----------



## Princess

big bang - la la la


----------



## fitzy

The noisettes-Don't upset the rythm


----------



## Ron Swanson

Rush said:
			
		

> Beyonce - Diva


Imma Imma a diva :>

Daft Punk -- One More Time


----------



## kalinn

Sean Kingston - Fire Burning 
:gyroidsideways:


----------



## beehdaubs

Battle Without Honor or Humanity 
*walks into room with this music playing*
http://www.youtube.com/v/YnfFTVjRpLI&feature=channel_page


----------



## Rockman!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbcjFvXGXYQ


----------



## Rush

FFVII Advent Children Music - Aerith's Theme (Piano Version)


----------



## MattyofAlbion

gabby calling me a whore  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Princess

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> gabby calling me a whore  :gyroidconfused:


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## MattyofAlbion

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabby calling me a whore  :gyroidconfused:
> 
> 
> 
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabby calling me a whore  :gyroidconfused:
> 
> 
> 
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Blasphemy I say!

The Last Night-Skillet

~You tell me this will be the last night feeling like this~


----------



## beehdaubs

Woke up this Morning - Alabama 3

(I think thats the author :3)


----------



## AndyB

The Invisible Man - Scatman John


----------



## Resonate

Into Yesterday ~ Sugar Ray

The Perfect Summer/Beach Song to Kick off The Weekend by one of my favorite bands B) 
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/4KZWCB6zfIU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/4KZWCB6zfIU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## AndyB

Spies - Coldplay


----------



## Rush

Bad touch.
Haha...


----------



## kalinn

leona lewis - better in time


----------



## Helen

Cute is what we aim for!


----------



## Sinep1

Eminem-Beautiful...


----------



## FITZEH

ATM Eminem - We made you!


----------



## Sarah

Permanent - David Cook. ♥


----------



## rebma girl

the music on ac wii


----------



## Hub12

Dat New New(Viking Remix)-Kid Cudi


----------



## Ron Swanson

David Cook -- Come Back To Me


----------



## Hub12

Whisper's in the Dark-Skillet


~Despite the lies that you're making~


----------



## kalinn

Lloyd - Get It Shawty
old songgg 
xD

good dancing song =]


----------



## Helen

The best band ever THE JONAS BROTHERS!


----------



## kalinn

Helen said:
			
		

> The best band ever THE JONAS BROTHERS!


*puke*


----------



## MattyofAlbion

kalinn said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best band ever THE JONAS BROTHERS!
> 
> 
> 
> *puke*
Click to expand...

 :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X 
*leaves*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

What I've Done - Linkin Park


----------



## Resonate

Can't Stop ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LXUhK1jaf5g&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LXUhK1jaf5g&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Silence...


----------



## Cottonball

the computer making a Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerooooooooowwwwww meeep ,meep Spo spo spo .... sound


----------



## Bacon Boy

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> the computer making a Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerooooooooowwwwww meeep ,meep Spo spo spo .... sound


OHMYGOSH I LOVE THAT SONG!


----------



## Cottonball

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the computer making a Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerooooooooowwwwww meeep ,meep Spo spo spo .... sound
> 
> 
> 
> OHMYGOSH I LOVE THAT SONG!
Click to expand...

I lol'd      i hear it all the time when im on the computer


----------



## Resonate

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LudXCEZvn50&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LudXCEZvn50&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Eminem- White America


----------



## kalinn

Sean Kingston - Fire burning


----------



## Resonate

Relient K ~ Be My Escape

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3z1YE9aMmVk&feature=channel'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3z1YE9aMmVk&feature=channel' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Conor

Kiss me thru the phone - Soulja Boy.


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Grits---My life be like ooh ahh (tokyo drift soundtrack)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Mrs. Officer - Lil Wayne ft. Bobby Valentino. (Maybe some other ppl, idk though)


----------



## Helen

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best band ever THE JONAS BROTHERS!
> 
> 
> 
> *puke*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X
> *leaves*
Click to expand...

_**facepalm**_ :smilegasp: 



_*Ye have such bad taste in music!*[/i__



*Messing!*_


----------



## kalinn

hahha xD

tpain - bartender


----------



## Thunder

Change Your Mind - The Killers


----------



## Hub12

Second Chance-Shinedown


----------



## fitzy

Keri Hilson-Knock you down.


----------



## Amy

kelly clarkson= my  life would suck without you


----------



## Resonate

More Than Useless ~ Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Greatest Journey - Halo 3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Ice Cream Paint Job - Dorrough Music


----------



## Thunder

Hate me - Blue October


----------



## Gnome

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hate me - Blue October


;D Ironically me too.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hit The Floor - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Nic

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/0UHda8pi8E8&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/0UHda8pi8E8&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UHda8pi8E8&feature=related

Call of Duty: World at War, Russian Theme


----------



## Thunder

Given Up - Linkin Park


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'm Just A Kid - Simple Plan


----------



## Thunder

Starlight - Muse


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

No Boundaries - Kris Allen


----------



## Thunder

In Pieces - Linkin Park


----------



## klcthatsme

Red Hot Chili Peppers!!


----------



## fitzy

Beautiful-Eminem


----------



## Sinep1

knock you down - Kerry Hillson


----------



## Regan-Jenn

Blame It- Jamie Foxx


----------



## fitzy

That^

^_^


----------



## Resonate

Who I am Hates Who I've Been ~ Relient K

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FSbVZKs8B_8&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FSbVZKs8B_8&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Who I am Hates Who I've Been ~ Relient K
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FSbVZKs8B_8&feature=related'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FSbVZKs8B_8&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


^this


----------



## Resonate

^ Nice Taste in Music Sir.  =D

Now it's this:  More Than Useless ~ Relient K

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/NzC9TS3iqPc&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/NzC9TS3iqPc&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzC9TS3iqPc&feature=channel_page


----------



## Thunder

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> ^ Nice Taste in Music Sir.  =D
> 
> Now it's this:  More Than Useless
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/NzC9TS3iqPc&feature=channel_page'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/NzC9TS3iqPc&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzC9TS3iqPc&feature=channel_page


Relient K ftw 

Coldplay - Strawberry Swing


----------



## fitzy

Eminem-Beautiful


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Eminem---Deja Vu


----------



## Hub12

Whispers in the Dark-Skillet


----------



## Thunder

42 (Live) - Coldplay


----------



## fitzy

Knock you down-Keri Hilson


----------



## KingofHearts

Lady GaGa- Again Again ♥


----------



## Conor

Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind.
Eminem - We made you.


----------



## fitzy

Conor said:
			
		

> Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind.
> Eminem - We made you.


At the same time? xD

I can walk on water, I can fly- Basshunter


----------



## Resonate

Be My Escape ~ Relient K

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Gb1CKXvA31Q'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Gb1CKXvA31Q' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb1CKXvA31Q


----------



## Conor

fitzy said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind.
> Eminem - We made you.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time? xD
> 
> I can walk on water, I can fly- Basshunter
Click to expand...

Well not exactly    
My songs auto change so when I began posting I was listening to Knight of the Wind but when I finished posting it changed to Eminem. xD
I'm listening to Dizzee Rascal - Bonkers now.


----------



## fitzy

Conor said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crush 40 - Knight of the Wind.
> Eminem - We made you.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time? xD
> 
> I can walk on water, I can fly- Basshunter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well not exactly
> My songs auto change so when I began posting I was listening to Knight of the Wind but when I finished posting it changed to Eminem. xD
> I'm listening to Dizzee Rascal - Bonkers now.
Click to expand...

I love Bonkers! ^_^

*Puts it on*


----------



## KingofHearts

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Be My Escape ~ Relient K
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Gb1CKXvA31Q'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Gb1CKXvA31Q' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb1CKXvA31Q</div>


Ai love Relient K.

Lady GaGa- Boys Boys Boys ♥

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/PvbpB_VAHAA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/PvbpB_VAHAA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvbpB_VAHAA


----------



## Thunder

White Shadows - COldplay


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Pretty Rave Girl - I Am X-Ray

<3


----------



## MattyofAlbion

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Pretty Rave Girl - I Am X-Ray
> 
> <3


Do you still wanna play a
Love Game---Lady Gaga???
xD
JK


----------



## Draco Roar

Nothing...apart from my keys on my laptop tapping and a fan whirring...


----------



## fitzy

Hiphop police-Chamillionaire


----------



## coffeebean!

Fer Sure- Medic Droid

ololololol

"ugh you got *censored.3.0*ing jizz on my back. where'd you throw my panties?"
"I threw them out the window, *censored.4.0*. Shut the *censored.3.0* up"

xDDD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Blame It - Jamie Foxx ft. T-Pain


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Busta Rhymes ft. Ron Brownz, Lil Wayne, Diddy, Swizz Beatz, Akon and T-Pain---Arab Money remix


----------



## sarahbear

At the moment my ears are being graced with Bravery by Ivoryline.


----------



## Princess

Mr. Bright side - The Killers


----------



## Thunder

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## Princess

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## Thunder

Losing Touch - The Killers

w00t


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Girls On The Dance Floor - Far East Movement


----------



## fitzy

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Mr. Bright side - The Killers


this^


----------



## Thunder

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Hub12

Animal I have become-Three Days Grace


----------



## Helen

Boys like girls


----------



## Thunder

Super Massive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## Crenor402

I'm On A Boat-The Lonely Island


----------



## KingofHearts

Lady GaGa- Money Honey $


----------



## Hub12

The Last Night-Skillet


----------



## Bacon Boy

Listening to Joe sing "You are a pirate"


----------



## dsmaster64

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Listening to Joe sing "You are a pirate"


Heck yes! you are a pirate, we'll find us map..


----------



## Hub12

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Joe sing "You are a pirate"
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yes! you are a pirate, we'll find us map..
Click to expand...

OH MY GOD.

JOE'S ON. O_O

Hub12  pms Joe


----------



## Crenor402

The Killers-Spaceman


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hub12 said:
			
		

> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Joe sing "You are a pirate"
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yes! you are a pirate, we'll find us map..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH MY GOD.
> 
> JOE'S ON. O_O
> 
> Hub12  pms Joe
Click to expand...

I'm listening to him on skype. He's making comments on my Chester vs. My Hand vs. String video.


----------



## Hub12

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Joe sing "You are a pirate"
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yes! you are a pirate, we'll find us map..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH MY GOD.
> 
> JOE'S ON. O_O
> 
> Hub12  pms Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm listening to him on skype. He's making comments on my Chester vs. My Hand vs. String video.
Click to expand...

Lol Sweet. xDD

Blah. Wish I could use my Skype. FAIL


----------



## Thunder

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Joe sing "You are a pirate"
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yes! you are a pirate, we'll find us map..
Click to expand...

Hay sup Joe 

It's Not Over - Daughtry


----------



## Deleted User

TI----Top Back


----------



## Hub12

I hate everything about you-Three Days Grace


----------



## Nightray

Eminem - We made you.


----------



## fitzy

Soulja Boy Tell 'em- turn my swag on


----------



## Hub12

Clocks-Coldplay


----------



## Princess

Tonight by Addictiv
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/icUAEfSFoR0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/icUAEfSFoR0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icUAEfSFoR0


----------



## Kanye Omari West

fitzy said:
			
		

> Soulja Boy Tell 'em- turn my swag on


...
Soulja Boy fails.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Booty got swagg - Soulja boy.. xD


----------



## royal 9999

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/eb5LJ_Gdwyc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/eb5LJ_Gdwyc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb5LJ_Gdwyc

i learned how to play this entire song on my acoustic today   it's an awesome song


----------



## Thunder

Who I Am Hates Who I've Been - Relient K


----------



## Ron Swanson

Hellogoodbye -- Here (In Your Arms)


----------



## Sinep1

Emenem - Beautiful!


----------



## Nightray

Marianas trench - All to myself


----------



## Anna

Grounds of Divorce - Elbow


----------



## Jake

MA Baker.


----------



## Conor

You can have whatever you like.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

It Feels Like Tonight - Chris Daughtry<3333333


----------



## fitzy

Soulja boy tell 'em- Turn my swag on


----------



## Kanye Omari West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2awkJqb5EI&feature=channel


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Whatever You Like (freestyle) - Trey Songz

I love it<3


----------



## fitzy

All American rejects-Dirty little secrets.


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Eminem----Same Song and Dance


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Through the fire and pingas - Pingasforce


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

We Made You - Eminem


----------



## Hub12

One-X-Three Days Grace


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

1234 - Plain White T's


----------



## linkvscross3rs

nothing


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Tony Yayo ft. Makazo---Swine Flu


----------



## Princess

So Beautiful - Big Bang


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

B I G B A N G - Big Bang


----------



## Princess

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> B I G B A N G - Big Bang


^ we're listening to it together
_so get them hands up highhhhhhhhh_


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B I G B A N G - Big Bang
> 
> 
> 
> ^ we're listening to it together
> _so get them hands up highhhhhhhhh_
Click to expand...

Lol wooooooooooooooo!
I looove this songg<3


----------



## Princess

This love - big bang


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> This love - big bang


thissssssssss


----------



## Resonate

Warmth ~ Love Hina OST


----------



## Conor

We made you.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood


----------



## angie

Halo - Beyonce


----------



## Princess

we belong together - big bang


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - All to myself


----------



## Resonate

Jojo said:
			
		

> Marianas Trench - All to myself


Whoa there's a band named after the Marianas Trench?  Sweet.

Anyways: Pocket Full of Stars ~ Nine Black Alps


----------



## fitzy

Dirty little secret-All American secrets


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Just A Dream - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Flame of Youth - Dragonforce. o:


----------



## Resonate

I've Always Loved You ~ Third Day


----------



## Draco Roar

D.A.N.C.E. - Justice


----------



## Ron Swanson

LMFAO -- La La La


----------



## Nightray

Fable OST - Oakvale


----------



## Princess

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianas Trench - All to myself
> 
> 
> 
> *Whoa there's a band named after the Marianas Trench?  Sweet.*
> 
> Anyways: Pocket Full of Stars ~ Nine Black Alps
Click to expand...

I can't believe you didn't know that.
D: They're one of my fav bands.


----------



## kalinn

Kristinia DeBarge - good bye


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Breakaway - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Goaliegal49

Operation:Ground and Pound- Dragonforce


----------



## Hal

Day and Night - Kid Cudi


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Mockingbird - Eminem


----------



## coffeebean!

16 going on 17

xD


----------



## Princess

Like This - Mims


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Just A Dream - Carrie Underwood


----------



## airhead

disturbed


----------



## AndyB

Let it Be - The Beatles


----------



## EmoMuffin

Spiel Mir Das Lied Vom Leben
by: callejon


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Postal Service -- Such Great Heights


----------



## AndyB

Hands Open - Snow Patrol


----------



## Resonate

How to Save a Life ~ The Fray


----------



## Deleted User

Blink 182---I wanna *censored.3.0* a dog in the ass


----------



## Ron Swanson

Nirvana -- Rape Me


----------



## royal 9999

wow, you people listen to some weird *censored.2.0* these days...


----------



## kalinn

^^hahahah 

the last two are uhm... odd? 

Katy Perry - waking up in vegas


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Knock You Down - Keri Hilson Feat. NeYo & Kanye West


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - All to myself
After that..
Fable OST - Oakvale


----------



## rafren

Untouched-The Veronicas


----------



## KingofHearts

Lady GaGa- Again Again ♥


----------



## Nightray

Fable OST - Oakvale


----------



## kalinn

neyo - ms independent.


----------



## Rawburt

Jojo said:
			
		

> Fable OST - Oakvale


lol you can thank Andy for that one =P. Boston - Don't Look back.


----------



## Nightray

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fable OST - Oakvale
> 
> 
> 
> lol you can thank Andy for that one =P. Boston - Don't Look back.
Click to expand...

Where is Andy? I wanna thank him =D
Fable - Oakvale


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Just A Dream - Carrie Underwood<3


----------



## kalinn

lloyd - get it shawty


----------



## tikitorch55

yo mama jokes


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - All to myself


----------



## Thunder

In The Light - DC Talk


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Knock You Down - Keri Hilson feat. NeYo & Kanye West

<33333


----------



## Thunder

Flood - Jars of Clay


----------



## Nightray

Fable OST - Oakvale


----------



## Thunder

Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## kalinn

Lady gaga - love game


----------



## Nightray

Fable - Oakvale
after that..
Marianas trench - All to myself


----------



## Kyle

The Beatles - Helter Skelter


----------



## Deleted User

Drake - Best I Ever Had


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

ViciouslyVibrant said:
			
		

> Drake - Best I Ever Had


This^


----------



## Hub12

I Hate Everything About You-Three Days Grace


----------



## beehdaubs

Let it Rock -Kevin Rudolf...or something like that.  I forgot.


----------



## Anna

my life would suck without you - kelly clarkson


----------



## melly

Every Man by casting crowns


----------



## Hub12

45-Shinedown


----------



## melly

Sing Sing Sing by Chris Tomlin


----------



## JasonBurrows

Champion Cynthia's Battle Theme.


----------



## Tyeforce

Endless Possibility - Jaret Reddick


----------



## Rush

Fable OST - Oakvale xD


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Part - Coldplay


----------



## Leslie141

[quote="Toon]AllAmerican REjects[/quote]same


----------



## Leslie141

Demi Lovato- Trainwreck


----------



## KingofHearts

Lady Gaga- I Like It Rough ♥ =o


----------



## Leslie141

all american rejects-Gives you hell


----------



## Rush

Fable OST - Oakvale


----------



## Anna

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga- I Like It Rough ♥ =o


LOVE THAT SONG <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'No Reason' - Sum 41.


----------



## Leslie141

Demi Lovato- Don't Forget


----------



## watercat8

http://www.youtube.com/v/0-x6R0mKzII&autoplay=1


----------



## Sarah

With U - Big Bang <3


----------



## Tyeforce

With Me ~Massive Power Mix~ - Crush 40


----------



## Thunder

Given Up - Linkin Park


----------



## Lord Yuan

World's end Rhapsody - Nujabes

Check Nujabes out, they rawk.


----------



## coffeebean!

Major Tom - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Resonate

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/n6r4KT8-VX0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/n6r4KT8-VX0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'March of the Dogs' - Sum 41.


----------



## Tyeforce

Wrapped in Black - Hideki Naganuma


----------



## the_lone_wolf

shower runing bedroom is right next to the tv with wii where i'm at.


----------



## KingofHearts

Anna said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga- I Like It Rough ♥ =o
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THAT SONG <3
Click to expand...

Ack ai love it too! 

♥

Lady Gaga- Paper Gangsta ♠


----------



## Resonate

Relient K ~ Be My Escape


----------



## Tyeforce

Caramelldansen (Speedycake Remix) - Caramell


----------



## Thunder

Viva La Vida - Coldplay (Live)


----------



## Nic

Not many people may know this video but I'm listing to Bruises by Chairlift. Also feel free to watch this video which matches the song.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/1jByfWOLmjo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/1jByfWOLmjo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
People using DSi Wii Internet. etc. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jByfWOLmjo


----------



## Thunder

Forgiven - Relient K


----------



## kalinn

Neyo - Ms. Independent


----------



## [Nook]

Super mario rpg rawest forest


----------



## the_lone_wolf

The theme music to titanic by Celion Dion ,My Heart will go on,. My brother's looking for songs to play at his wedding lucky me ''cough''.


----------



## chubsterr

Rediscover - Shake it


----------



## melly

Hossana from  God of this City cd


----------



## Tyeforce

Knight of the Wind - Crush 40


----------



## melly

Set Me Free by casting crowns


----------



## Conor

Boom Boom Pow


----------



## melly

East from the west by Casting crown


----------



## Tyeforce

Live and Learn - Crush 40


----------



## melly

nintendo philharmonic orchestra from japan


----------



## Thunder

Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## melly

fountain of Dreams by nintendo philarmonic orchestra


----------



## Thunder

Colored People - DC Talk


----------



## melly

Flying higher, from kik's delivery service


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Button to Button - The White Stripes


----------



## the_lone_wolf

the news on the radio sounds exciteing. bah not really waiting 4 weather.


----------



## Nightray

Fable OST - Oakvale


----------



## AndyB

Home, by Malbec


----------



## the_lone_wolf

megadeath crush um


----------



## Ron Swanson

David Archuleta -- Touch My Hand


----------



## Resonate

Pinch Me ~ Barenaked Ladies


----------



## beehdaubs

The Way I Are ~ Timbaland


----------



## Goaliegal49

Dreams of an Absolution- Unkown Artist


----------



## Thunder

Hate Me - Blue October


----------



## AndyB

The Eraser - Thom Yorke


----------



## beehdaubs

Good Girls Go Bad - Cobra Starship


----------



## KingofHearts

Lady Gaga- I Like It Rough ♥

=o


----------



## Conor

Now your gone - Basshunter.


----------



## Nightray

Eminem - we made you


----------



## Tyeforce

Seven Rings in Hand ~Crush 40 Version~ - Crush 40


----------



## Anna

breakeven - the script


----------



## Resonate

Iris ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Anna

One Day Like This - Elbow


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Feeling ~ Kutless


----------



## Anna

Leave out all the rest - Linkin park


----------



## brotatochip

Come On Get Higher ~ Matt Nathanson


----------



## Resonate

Who am I ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Thunder

For The Moments I Feel Faint - Relient K


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mind's Eye ~ DC Talk


----------



## brotatochip

ACROX said:
			
		

> Come On Get Higher ~ Matt Nathanson


This. The whole day. Over and over and over again.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Heroes of our Time - Dragonforce


----------



## Thunder

Shut Me Out - Kutless


----------



## beehdaubs

Glass Joe from Punch-Out getting the living crap being beaten out of him.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Weightless' - All Time Low.


----------



## Resonate

The Goo Goo Dolls ~ Let Love In

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rvQEJEC0cy4&feature=PlayList&p=37716D2DDEC521F8&index=19#'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rvQEJEC0cy4&feature=PlayList&p=37716D2DDEC521F8&index=19#' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I think I'm addicted to this song, it's one of their best and the message is amazing.


----------



## beehdaubs

Take me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Sinep1

Eminem ~ We Made You


----------



## Draco Roar

Explode - Tay Zonday


----------



## the_lone_wolf

theme music from various movies cd, right now is Jaws.


----------



## Slyfy

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Heroes of our Time - Dragonforce


Hey, that's what I'm listening to!


----------



## Ron Swanson

Space Cowboy -- Falling Down


----------



## Robochao

Work that sucker to death


----------



## beehdaubs

Slow Ride - Foghat


----------



## Resonate

Relient k ~ Forgiven


----------



## AndyB

Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top


----------



## Resonate

The Goo Goo Dolls ~ Name

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">And even though the moment passed me by
I still can't turn away
Cause all the dreams you never thought you'd lose
Got tossed along the way
And letters that you never meant to send
Get lost or thrown away

And now we're grown up orphans
That never knew their names
We don't belong to no one
That's a shame
But if you could hide beside me
Maybe for a while
And I won't tell no one your name

And I won't tell em your name

Scars are souvenirs you never lose
The past is never far
Did you lose yourself somewhere out there
Did you get to be a star
And don't it make you sad to know that life
Is more than who we are

You grew up way too fast
And now there's nothing to believe
And reruns all become our history
A tired song keeps playing on a tired radio
And I won't tell no one your name
And I won't tell em your name

I think about you all the time
But I don't need the same
It's lonely where you are come back down
And I won't tell em your name </div>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1Tz-35WB4&feature=PlayList&p=37716D2DDEC521F8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11&shuffle=5225'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1Tz-35WB4&feature=PlayList&p=37716D2DDEC521F8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11&shuffle=5225' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Through the pingas and flames - dragonforce.


----------



## Rush

Marianas Trench - All to myself


----------



## [Nook]

Super Mario RPG: Rawest Forest Maze Song


----------



## royal 9999

Dream On- Aerosmith


----------



## AndyB

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Nightray

nook said:
			
		

> Super Mario RPG: Rawest Forest Maze Song


OM*G, That song is epic xD


Fable OST - Oakvale


----------



## Resonate

The Goo Goo Dolls ~ Sympathy

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/AI0QORZvams&feature=PlayList&p=37716D2DDEC521F8&index=21'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/AI0QORZvams&feature=PlayList&p=37716D2DDEC521F8&index=21' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyeforce

Super Sonic vs. Perfect Dark Gaia - Sonic Unleashed


----------



## MygL

Erin something


----------



## Thunder

Listenin' to "Don't Stop Believing" play in my head o_o


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Super Sonic vs. Perfect Dark Gaia - Sonic Unleashed


What the *censored.3.0*?! You have the most *censored.3.0*ed up taste in music.

'Black Dahlia' - Hollywood Undead.


----------



## Hub12

America's Suitehearts-Fall Out Boy'


----------



## technoxmaniac

Little Kandi Raver - DJ S3Rl


----------



## Princess

Hub12 said:
			
		

> America's Suitehearts-Fall Out Boy'


this


----------



## Horus

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/8WL5IRrhl20'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/8WL5IRrhl20' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WL5IRrhl20


----------



## technoxmaniac

Rainbow Road - 100DEADRABBITS

I love this song!
Go listen!


----------



## SockHead

Chiodos - "The Words 'Best Friend' Become Redefined"


----------



## Nightray

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi 

It's playing on teh t.v


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Kids' - MGMT.


----------



## -Aaron

Mach 13 Elephant Explosion - No More Heroes Soundtrack.


----------



## AndyB

Fear of the Dark (Live) - Iron Maiden


----------



## 4861

T pain - I'm on a boat


----------



## Entei Slider

the gate music in accf


----------



## AndyB

My songs on Ezmuze =3


----------



## acwwfreak12

BUMP


----------



## Sinep1

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> BUMP


Why did you BUMP this topic??

you could have just posted what song you are lisening to. O:<


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - All to myself

Did you say, please just follow me
I thought you wanted me because I want you all to myself!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

We made you - Eminem

When you walk through the door it was clear to me
you're the one they adore, who they came to see
you're a.. rockstar.. everybody wants you
player, who could really blame you
we're the ones who made youu!


----------



## SockHead

Senses Fail - Family Tradition


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Black Dahlia' - Hollywood Undead.

And it's true, I hurt too. Remember? I loved you.


----------



## AndyB

Flight of Icarus - Iron Maiden


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - All to myself


----------



## AndyB

Somewhere only we Know - Keane


----------



## Thunder

Death and All Of His Friends - Coldplay


----------



## beehdaubs

You found me - The Fray


----------



## tazaza

5 years time noahand the whale.if not that then we made you eminem.


----------



## tazaza

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Death and All Of His Friends - Coldplay


That is my fav coldplay. thats my ringtone on my phone.


----------



## Thunder

tazaza said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death and All Of His Friends - Coldplay
> 
> 
> 
> That is my fav coldplay. thats my ringtone on my phone.
Click to expand...

Cool

Already Over - Red


----------



## Kimmi2

Weird Al - White and Nerdy


----------



## Thunder

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

You found me - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Tyeforce

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Sonic vs. Perfect Dark Gaia - Sonic Unleashed
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0*?! You have the most *censored.3.0*ed up taste in music.
> 
> 'Black Dahlia' - Hollywood Undead.
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKz4rdtX6Mg


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> New Divide - ]8D
> 
> 
> America's Suitehearts-Fall Out Boy


----------



## Tyeforce

Nemisis Bowser - Mahito Yokota (Super Mario Galaxy)


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Divide - ]8D
> 
> 
> America's Suitehearts-Fall Out Boy
> 
> 
> 
> Still listening to New Divide : D
Click to expand...


----------



## Nightray

Fable OST - Oakvale x]


----------



## Thunder

Kids - MGMT


----------



## Otaku :D

The Shadows - RED


----------



## Thunder

No Reason - Sum 41


----------



## Hub12

New Divide-Linkin Park


----------



## Ricano

the sound of children screaming as I--
ohh music
then Black Eyed Peas- I gotta feeling >=]


----------



## beehdaubs

Slow Ride - Foghat


----------



## Otaku :D

For You Only - Trading Yesterday


----------



## MattyofAlbion

ricano4life said:
			
		

> the sound of children screaming as I--
> ohh music
> then Black Eyed Peas- I gotta feeling >=]




Busta Rhymes, Young Jeezy, Lil Wayne, Jadakiss---Respect My Conglomerate


----------



## pikachu

Rain.
But music- No Rain No Rainbow by Homemade Kazoku.


----------



## kierraaa-

Black Eye Peas Boom Boom Pow


----------



## Ricano

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sound of children screaming as I--
> ohh music
> then Black Eyed Peas- I gotta feeling >=]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busta Rhymes, Young Jeezy, Lil Wayne, Jadakiss---Respect My Conglomerate
Click to expand...

u noe u have that feeling when a kid is annoying you... lmfao
still black eyed peas- i gotta feeling
its stuck in my head -.-


----------



## Thunder

The River - Good Charlotte, i can also hear thunder from outside D:


----------



## AndyB

Don't Stop - RHCP


----------



## Princess

idc - fob


----------



## Hub12

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> idc - fob


o_o I am listening to that right now....

_~I don't care what you think as long as it's about me~_


----------



## Princess

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idc - fob
> 
> 
> 
> o_o I am listening to that right now....
> 
> _~I don't care what you think as long as it's about me~_
Click to expand...

okay stop copying me!! D:


----------



## Hub12

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idc - fob
> 
> 
> 
> o_o I am listening to that right now....
> 
> _~I don't care what you think as long as it's about me~_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay stop copying me!! D:
Click to expand...

Lulz

*Switches to another FOB song*


America's Suiteheart-Fall Out Boy


----------



## Ron Swanson

Nirvana -- Rape Me

x]


----------



## Thunder

You're Gonna Go Far Kid - The Offspring


----------



## QNT3N

Two Weeks- All That Remains


----------



## Otaku :D

Something - Escape The Fate


----------



## Thunder

You Are Everything - Mathew West


----------



## Nic

My sisters friend play Left 4 Dead and talking to guys.


----------



## Otaku :D

Shattered - Trading Yesterday


----------



## Kimmi2

Stuck in the drive-thru - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Nic

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> Stuck in the drive-thru - Weird Al Yankovic


Is it just me or did you say you quit like maybe two or three days ago?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in the drive-thru - Weird Al Yankovic
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or did you say you quit like maybe two or three days ago?
Click to expand...

it's that long.\



Journey


----------



## Thunder

For The Moments I Feel Faint - Relient K


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Be My Escape - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Be My Escape - Relient K


: D

Panic Attack - Dream Theatre


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

You Better Pray - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Otaku :D

Comatose - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## Sinep1

Panic Attack ~ Dream theatre!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Dont You Fake It - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Thunder

Chop Suey - SOAD


----------



## Sinep1

Red Jumpsuit Apparatus- The Grim Goodbye


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Face Down - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus ;D


----------



## Otaku :D

Lie to me - 12 Stones


----------



## Thunder

New Divide - Linkin Park </Hub>


----------



## Otaku :D

My Will - Dream


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

My Girl's Ex-Boyfriend - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Failure To Excommunicate - Relient K


----------



## Otaku :D

Who I am Hates Who I've Been - Relient K


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Hollaback Boy - Cobra Starship


----------



## Thunder

What Have You Done Lately? - Relient K


----------



## Otaku :D

Tears don't fall - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Thunder

Pressing On - Relient K

: D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pressing On - Relient K
> 
> : D


this.. wtf? xD


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressing On - Relient K
> 
> : D
> 
> 
> 
> this.. wtf? xD
Click to expand...

Huzzah, we shall make this a Relient K only page! =o


----------



## beehdaubs

TNT - AC/DC


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

bdubs ruined it.. xD

Deathbed - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

D:< Bdubs 

Forgiven - Relient K


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

lol

Faking My Own Suicide - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

The Best Thing - Relient K


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Be My Escape - Relient K 
x]


----------



## Sinep1

Faking My Own Suicide - Relient K

lol


----------



## Thunder

Yay Sinep is a fellow Relient K lover =p 

Devastation and Reform - Relient K


----------



## Otaku :D

The Shadows - RED


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## Thunder

42 - Coldplay


----------



## Otaku :D

Simple and Clean (Remix) - Utada Hikaru


----------



## Thunder

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## Otaku :D

Master Crash said:
			
		

> In The End - ]I Love That Song*<3*
> 
> Breath into me - RED


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Insatiable - Elise Estrada


----------



## Hub12

America's Suitehearts-Fall Out Boy


----------



## Thunder

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In The End - ]I Love That Song*<3*
> 
> Breath into me - RED
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty damn good song, amirite? Your song is pretty ftw aswell.
> 
> Wasting Time - Red
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Swanson

Space Cowboy Feat. Chelsea -- Falling Down


----------



## Princess

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idc - fob
> 
> 
> 
> o_o I am listening to that right now....
> 
> _~I don't care what you think as long as it's about me~_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay stop copying me!! D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lulz
> 
> *Switches to another FOB song*
> 
> 
> America's Suiteheart-Fall Out Boy
Click to expand...

o.e


----------



## Kyle

Queens of the Stone Age - Millionaire


----------



## yuba

dont stop believing by journy


----------



## Ryann

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## Kyle

The Beatles - Back in the USSR


----------



## MygL

Caipirinha ._. .........................


----------



## Bacon Boy

Trust You ~ Brandon Heath


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## beehdaubs

Pokerface - Lady Gaga (She really is a slut, but she is lucky that her songs have a good beat)


----------



## royal 9999

Funny the Way It Is- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## pikachu

http://www.youtube.com/v/crfrKqFp0Zg&feature=related


----------



## PaJami

Enter Sandman--Metallica... Listening to it this moment, actually xD


----------



## Thunder

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Enter Sandman--Metallica... Listening to it this moment, actually xD


I'm listening to Battery rite now :3

Battery - Metallica.


----------



## brotatochip

Under the Gun ~ The Killers


----------



## Gnome

Myself acting stupid - Me


----------



## brotatochip

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Myself acting stupid - Me


----------



## Ricano

the sound of people screaming outside


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - all to myself


----------



## beehdaubs

Enter Sandman - Metallica

<3


----------



## Rene

Mayday (M'aidez) by people in planes


----------



## Otaku :D

Animals - Nickleback


----------



## beehdaubs

The Fallen - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## rafren

Now That Were Done-Metro Station


----------



## coffeebean!

Underoath - Some Will Seek Forgiveness, Others Escape


----------



## beehdaubs

Ulysses - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## AndyB

Try Honesty - Billy Talent


----------



## Thunder

Kids - MGMT


----------



## Hub12

Awesome...Stuff.


----------



## Thunder

Don't Panic - Coldplay


----------



## Jas0n

Strawberry Avalanche - Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Rainy Day - Coldplay


----------



## Hub12

I'm On A Boat(Feat. T-Pain)-The Lonely Island


----------



## DarthGohan1

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'm On A Boat(Feat. T-Pain)-The Lonely Island


 :gyroiddance: 

^looks like t-pain doin his little dance


----------



## Thunder

Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## Paradox

Sometimes  the line walks you- murder by death.

look them up.. they're epic.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Common Feat. Lily Allen -- Drivin' Me Crazy


----------



## Deleted User

Mr. Brightside - My favorite band. (The Killers) <3


----------



## SockHead

In the morning - Razorlight


----------



## beehdaubs

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Tyeforce

All Hail Shadow - Crush 40


----------



## strawberryforever

One step at a time - Jordin Sparks


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Eminem---Rabbit Run


----------



## Deleted User

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFY2kJ96jNY
He gives a very clear defined message.


----------



## beehdaubs

OvLOK! said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFY2kJ96jNY
> He gives a very clear defined message.


So...I still don't get it.  What is he?


----------



## Tyeforce

Live and Learn - Crush 40


----------



## Resonate

Let Love In ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## AndyB

Street Lights - Kanye West


----------



## Hub12

America's Suitehearts-Fall Out Boy


----------



## sarahbear

An Epiphany- The Send.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Make It Rain - Kay&Aace


----------



## Caitlyn

Bon Jovi- It's My Life


----------



## Rene

i think i'm paranoid by garbage


----------



## [Nook]

still rawest forest.


----------



## bittermeat

John Mayer - Why Georgia.


----------



## AndyB

Live for Today - Me.


----------



## Deleted User

the who - baba o'riley


----------



## Nightray

http://www.youtube.com/v/7Ptt-2d75II&feature=channel_page


----------



## coffeebean!

I came as a rat- Modest Mouse

<3


----------



## AndyB

Live for Today - AmazingAndyB

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/doMduNyrAN8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/doMduNyrAN8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doMduNyrAN8 

The re-edited version


----------



## Nightray

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi


----------



## bittermeat

Kings of Leon - Use Somebody


----------



## Hub12

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page

Too...Addicting...


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Eminem---8 Mile freestyles


----------



## the_lone_wolf

the phone call im on.


----------



## Anna

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Strawberry Avalanche - Owl City


<333333333


knock you down - Keri Hilson ft Kayne West, Neyo


----------



## Resonate

Name ~ The Goo Goo Dolls

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1Tz-35WB4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1Tz-35WB4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*And even though the moment passed me by
I still cant turn away
I saw the dreams you never thought you'd lose 
tossed along the way
Letters that you never meant to send 
lost or thrown away*

And now were grown up orphans that never knew their names
That Dont belong to no one thats a shame
You could hide beside me 
maybe for a while
And I wont tell no one your name
I wont tell em your name

Scars are souvenirs you never lose 
the past is never far
Did you lose yourself somewhere out there  
did you get to be a star
Dont it make you sad to know that life
 is more that who we are

You grew up way too fast and now theres nothing to believe
And reruns all become our history
A tired song keeps playing on a tired radio
And I wont tell no one your name
I wont tell em your name

I think about you all the time
But I dont need the same 
its lonely where you are come back down,
And I wont tell em your name</div>


----------



## Thunder

Dashboard - Modest Mouse


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page
> 
> Too...Addicting...


...Again.


----------



## Nightray

Marianas trench - All to myself


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jojo said:
			
		

> Marianas trench - All to myself


This.

damnit Night. lol


----------



## Thunder

Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## Nightray

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianas trench - All to myself
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> damnit Night. lol
Click to expand...

I know you love that song ;D


----------



## AndyB

Raindrops Prelude - Chopin


----------



## Thunder

Wasting Time - Red


----------



## Thunder

zomg don't let it die D: 

Missed The Boat - Modest Mouse


----------



## AndyB

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## Resonate

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Name ~ The Goo Goo Dolls
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1Tz-35WB4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1Tz-35WB4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*And even though the moment passed me by
> I still cant turn away
> I saw the dreams you never thought you'd lose
> tossed along the way
> Letters that you never meant to send
> lost or thrown away*
> 
> And now were grown up orphans that never knew their names
> That Dont belong to no one thats a shame
> You could hide beside me
> maybe for a while
> And I wont tell no one your name
> I wont tell em your name
> 
> Scars are souvenirs you never lose
> the past is never far
> Did you lose yourself somewhere out there
> did you get to be a star
> Dont it make you sad to know that life
> is more that who we are
> 
> You grew up way too fast and now theres nothing to believe
> And reruns all become our history
> A tired song keeps playing on a tired radio
> And I wont tell no one your name
> I wont tell em your name
> 
> I think about you all the time
> But I dont need the same
> its lonely where you are come back down,
> And I wont tell em your name</div>


This Again


----------



## Thunder

How It Ends - DeVotchKa


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> How It Ends - DeVotchKa



I love that song!

... and so, I am listeing to it too


----------



## Gnome

my signature o:


----------



## Hub12

AverageSean said:
			
		

> my signature o:




That's really good.

*Listens to that*


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How It Ends - DeVotchKa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song!
> 
> ... and so, I am listeing to it too
Click to expand...

: D

It is a pretty damn good song.

B.Y.O.B. - SOAD


----------



## Hub12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page

...


----------



## AndyB

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/gfuRz1w_8ss'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/gfuRz1w_8ss' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfuRz1w_8ss

Because I'm cool


----------



## Thunder

Paralyzer - Finger Eleven


----------



## Hub12

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDAvfOxWVqI&feature=channel_page

...


----------



## Nightray

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/gfuRz1w_8ss'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/gfuRz1w_8ss' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfuRz1w_8ss
> 
> Because I'm cool


ugh.. I just had to go and listen to this.... Haha

I'm listening to this song...


Danng Trikki..


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Nothing. My *censored.3.0*ING iPod was erased for reasons unknown to myself. I hate my life.


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nothing. My *censored.3.0*ING iPod was erased for reasons unknown to myself. I hate my life.


Haha.
Sorry, it's too funny. =P


----------



## Resonate

Forgiven ~ Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Can't Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Nightray

Major tom (coming home)


----------



## baileyac45622

Help-The Beatles


----------



## coffeebean!

Hypocrites- KoRn


----------



## Gnome

Major Tom - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## coffeebean!

Blood to Bleed- Rise Against


----------



## Gnome

Into The Ocean - Blue October


----------



## coffeebean!

The Alcohol Diary - Thrice


----------



## Gnome

Blue October - Say it


----------



## the_lone_wolf

godsmack i stand alone


----------



## Nightray

Major Tom (coming home)


----------



## coffeebean!

Aerials- System of a Down


----------



## Jas0n

Hello Seattle - Owl City


----------



## Gnome

Papa Roach - Last Resort


----------



## Gnome

The Killers <3 - Spaceman <3


----------



## coffeebean!

Delirious- David Guetta (ft Tara McDonald)


----------



## AnimalCrossingBoy

My mom watching tv lol


----------



## coffeebean!

Shameless- All Time Low


----------



## Nightray

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift 

(My favorite song. <3)


----------



## Thunder

No Leaf Clover - Metallica


----------



## Resonate

Let Love In ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Conor

Paralyzer - Finger eleven.


----------



## MattyofAlbion

8 Mile Freestyles...
"I feel bad I gotta murder that guy from leave it to Beaver..." xD


----------



## Conor

Coldplay - Clocks now


----------



## Resonate

Human ~ The Killers


----------



## Thunder

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Human ~ The Killers


w00t!

Failure to Excommunicate - Relient K

Catchy song, don't you think so?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Boom Boom Pow Remix - Kid Cudi


----------



## Thunder

Forgiven - Relient K


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Fearless - Taylor Swift


----------



## Thunder

Must Have Done Something Right - Relient K


----------



## D Man 83

Ground Control to Major Tom-David Bowe


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## Thunder

Devastation and Reform - Relient K


----------



## the_lone_wolf

2 dogs barking outside at the various neighbors


----------



## Resonate

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Devastation and Reform - Relient K


This.

Love the guitar riff on that song!


----------



## brotatochip

Black&&Gold-Sam Sparro


----------



## Thunder

Glass of Water - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devastation and Reform - Relient K
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Love the guitar riff on that song!
Click to expand...

=D

Yeah, the guitar is so awesome ^_^


----------



## the_lone_wolf

tornado watch beeper going off on the warning system very arghh annoying it is


----------



## Thunder

Family Force 5 - D-I-E 4 Y-O-U


----------



## Thunder

The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far Kid


----------



## gordobordo

fnc


----------



## EmoMuffin

You Cant Spell Crap without the "C" feat. Craig Owens
By:The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Nightray

Caramelldansen


----------



## sarahbear

In Repose- The Send.


----------



## Thunder

Dashboard - Modest Mouse


----------



## Resonate

Getting Better ~ The Beatles


----------



## Thunder

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/6vaBxXCH9b8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/6vaBxXCH9b8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Oh the memories..


----------



## pielover6

im sure u can guess what i listen too


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Cure -- Love Song


----------



## Princess

my coughing o.o


----------



## Sonicdan369

No More Heroes: The Virgin Child Makes Her Wish
http://www.youtube.com/v/Y35Q7xXmTUQ


----------



## Resonate

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> my coughing o.o


Get well & eat some chicken soup.

You get what you give ~ New Radicals


----------



## Thunder

7 Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## pikachu

LUCKY STAR OPENING. =D


----------



## pielover6

pikachu said:
			
		

> LUCKY STAR OPENING. =D


DING DING DING thats what i listen to :3


----------



## Sonicdan369

Beware The Forest Mushrooms: Brawl Composition
http://www.youtube.com/v/TcxMzWvG-jA


----------



## DarthGohan1

Girls Forever - Lil Wayne
I can not stop listening to this... brand new, just leaked online less than a week ago i think 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knJ6AH8_ID0


----------



## Cello

foo fighters-the pretender


----------



## brotatochip

Leavin - Jesse McCartney


----------



## DarthGohan1

ACROX said:
			
		

> Leavin - Jesse McCartney


   
one of the top 20 reasons why i have a hard time listening to the radio lol


----------



## Cottonball

Currently.... me chewing on my orange juice straw and random computer noises 
NUUUUUU- RAW RAW GUUUU MOOOSH?


----------



## brotatochip

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leavin - Jesse McCartney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the top 20 reasons why i have a hard time listening to the radio lol
Click to expand...

xD



When the Wind Blows - All American Rejects


----------



## DarthGohan1

turn my swag on - soulja boy


----------



## brotatochip

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> turn my swag on - soulja boy


Best song ever. ;D


Swing Swing - All American Rejects


----------



## DarthGohan1

swing swing is an alright song too 

i like the old all american rejects songs... gives you hell is ok... but its got nothing on a song like it ends tonight :


----------



## Resonate

Take Back the City ~ Snow Patrol


----------



## Clown Town

My last breath - Evanescence


----------



## Resonate

Switchfoot ~ Dare You to Move

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/uK_E7xS7AtQ&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/uK_E7xS7AtQ&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## fitzy

Lady Gaga-Paparazzi


----------



## DarthGohan1

kid cudi - day and night


----------



## fitzy

Bonkers- Dizzie Rascal


----------



## Roachey#2

finger 11-paralyzer


----------



## the_lone_wolf

mega death crush em


----------



## Roachey#2

cast me aside drowning pool


----------



## Kiley

Fake it-Seether


----------



## Roachey#2

Drowning Pool - Step Up


----------



## Sonicdan369

The Big Bang Theory: Full Opening Theme
http://www.youtube.com/v/Aym8_S3BXKw


----------



## Roachey#2

drowning pool-reminded


----------



## Kimmi2

Live For Today - AmazingAndyB


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

When You Believe - Prince of Egypt<33333333333333333333333333


----------



## Hub12

I'm Like A Lawyer With The Way I'm Always Trying to Get You Off(Me & You)-Fall Out Boy


----------



## Thunder

Chris Cornell - You Know My Name


----------



## Conor

When the sun goes down - Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## Thunder

Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles


----------



## KingKombat

Myself - Think


----------



## Roachey#2

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/uPEWkZ54Fx4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/uPEWkZ54Fx4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
this song slipknot wait and bleed


----------



## Kiley

Fall for you-Second hand serenade


----------



## melly

The glory of it all- by god of this city passion CD


----------



## brotatochip

Waking Up In Vegas ~ Katy Perry


----------



## Thunder

Death And All His Friend - Coldplay


----------



## [Nook]

super mario-o rpg! it is only game for me! when i play the game i get lost in a phase! then i find out lost in genos maze! exiting the forest is super simple, all you do is--- sorry guys. had to do that.


----------



## Cottonball

Grama and mom and dad and brother talking , lawl


----------



## Resonate

Human ~ The Killers


----------



## DarthGohan1

dont speak - no doubt


----------



## Cottonball

pop rocks - fight fair


----------



## EmoMuffin

No one can touch us    By: Sing It Loud feat. Alex Gaskarth


----------



## DarthGohan1

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> dont speak - no doubt


listening to this song for about the 11th time in a row >.>
i think ive heard it once or twice before, but hear dit on the radio while i was driving to work... so i youtubed it and can not stop listening to it


----------



## Nightray

Fable - Oakvale


----------



## Pear

Handlebars, the Flobots


----------



## Cottonball

The inside lingo, had me at hello...

Curse of curves^


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

She Wants To Get It - KO


----------



## Thunder

Glass of Water - Coldplay


----------



## Bacon Boy

Live in Stereo ~ Newsboys


----------



## Thunder

^ Hmm, i should get some of my bro's Newsboys CDs...

Life in Technicolor II - Coldplay


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mjmuvXo17RA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mjmuvXo17RA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder

Can't Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## RiiRii

msi, What do they know


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Lil Wayne---Kobe Bryant


----------



## Thunder

Dashboard - Modest Mouse


----------



## Conor

Number one - Tinchy Stryder ft N- Dubz


----------



## Ron Swanson

Craig David -- Insomnia


----------



## Thunder

Missed the Boat - Modest Mouse


----------



## Cottonball

HEY! there girl you got me going again , dont bother with the other boys im better them themm 


^ Pop rocks , fight fair <3


----------



## DarthGohan1

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Can't Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers


great song 

music video is awesome


----------



## the_lone_wolf

the weather channel on the radio


----------



## Thunder

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 
> 
> 
> great song
> 
> music video is awesome
Click to expand...

Lol, i know =D

Welcome Home (Instrumental) - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## beehdaubs

You'll never see me again - September


----------



## Thunder

Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria (This time, with the vocals, hehe)


----------



## Nightray

Marianas trench - celebrity status


----------



## Ron Swanson

Fright Ranger -- Oh Oh Oh Sexy Vampire

._.


----------



## Resonate

I Gotta Wear Shades ~ Timbuk 3

can't beat the classics : D


----------



## Fabioisonfire

All Time Low - 'Weightless'.

I'm over, getting old. Maybe it's not my weekend, but it's gonna be my year. And I'm so sick of watching while the minutes pass as I go no where. And this is my reaction, to everything I fear. I've been going crazy, I'm stuck in here.


----------



## bittermeat

Sugarcult - Memory.


----------



## Cottonball

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/t_qglJJ_adQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/t_qglJJ_adQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Blanco - Pitbull feat. Pharrell


----------



## Cottonball

xD you might not like its like screamo <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/dRdTtXr6c5Y&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/dRdTtXr6c5Y&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Cottonball

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/o8T095mFdW8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/o8T095mFdW8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
step brothers<3


----------



## beehdaubs

The Fallen ~ Franz Ferdinand


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> xD you might not like its like screamo <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/dRdTtXr6c5Y&feature=related'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/dRdTtXr6c5Y&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


o_o Screamo scares me. Rap, Hip-Hop, Pop, Rock and (some) Country is where it's at.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/TZwgIH403IU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/TZwgIH403IU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Nightray

All to myself


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/UBOHBndK1H8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/UBOHBndK1H8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> All to myself


haha i met josh ramsay


----------



## kenziegirl

in the end-lincoln park


----------



## Nightray

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All to myself
> 
> 
> 
> haha i met josh ramsay
Click to expand...

So did I


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All to myself
> 
> 
> 
> haha i met josh ramsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I
Click to expand...

xD hes sooo hot


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

A tribute to Michael Jackson on NBC. (I think that's the channel...)


----------



## Ron Swanson

Lily Allen -- Smile


----------



## Nightray

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All to myself
> 
> 
> 
> haha i met josh ramsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD hes sooo hot
Click to expand...

Riiight<3


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All to myself
> 
> 
> 
> haha i met josh ramsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD hes sooo hot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiight<3
Click to expand...

how did you meet him?? i met him cuz he came to our school for a free concert xD I GAVE HIM A HUG


----------



## Nightray

Zanarkand


----------



## lloydcaine

Solja Boy- Kiss Me Thru The Phone


----------



## EmoMuffin

Beitchte- Tokio Hotel


----------



## Thunder

Thriller - Michael Jackson

I had to listen to this cuz it's been stuck in my head >>


----------



## bittermeat

Byork - In Our Hands.


----------



## Mino

Blood Sugar Sex Magik.


----------



## Thunder

Flathead - The Fratellis


----------



## the_lone_wolf

the nightly news


----------



## Resonate

Zelda's Lullaby

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/zHhMCBm1eGs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/zHhMCBm1eGs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder

B.Y.O.B. - System of a Down


----------



## Caleb

GUNS N' ROSES - Every Rose Has Its Thorn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDRJXBysCdo

And kiss me by new found glory.


----------



## +Justice+

Super Scription of Data-Eiko Shimamiya


----------



## Cottonball

Master Crash said:
			
		

> B.Y.O.B. - System of a Down


Scream-o Ftw!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Hollywood Undead - 'Black Dahlia'.

These lungs have sung this song for too long, and it's true, I hurt too, remember? I loved you.


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Mobb Deep---Shook Ones pt.II

Son they shook, cuz ain't no such as half-way crooks...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

+44 - 'Make You Smile'.

"Last time I saw you, you turned away." 
"I couldn't see you with the sun shining in my eyes." 
"I said 'hello', and you kept on walking." 
"I'm going deaf from the sound of the freeway."
"Do you remember where we used to sleep at night?"
"I couldn't feel you, you're always so far away."

I don't, don't wanna take you home.
Please don't, don't make me sleep alone.
If I could, I'd only want to make you smile,
If you were to stay with me a while


----------



## Hub12

You Give Love a Bad Name-Bon Jovi

~Shot through the heart
   And you're to blame
You give love a bad name~


----------



## Thunder

Given Up - Linkin Park


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Chamillionaire---hip hop police


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Michael Jackson - Beat It

It's on the TV so, meh. It's been stuck in my head for 3 days.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Hollywood Undead - 'Black Dahlia'.

<big>These</big> lungs, <big>have</big> sung, <big>this</big> song, for <big>too long.</big> And <big>it's true,</big> I hurt too. Remember? <big>I loved you.</big>

Great *censored.3.0*ing song, catchy as hell with a great lyric.


----------



## coffeebean!

Ultra Sex- Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## StbAn

Tune Boy - Melbourne shuffle


----------



## brotatochip

Birthday Sex ~ Jeremih


----------



## Nightray

Code Geass - If I were a bird.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

All Time Low - 'Damned If I Do Ya (Damned If I Don't)'

Oh, oh, oh, how was I supposed to know that you were oh, oh, over me I think that I should go.


----------



## DarthGohan1

since i went to that lupe concert, i cant stop listening to his stuff

kick push and hip hop saved my life especially


----------



## technoxmaniac

Sea Of Dreams by 100DEADRABBITS


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Kids ~ MGMT (the lead singer guy is soooo hotttt )


----------



## DarthGohan1

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Kids ~ MGMT (the lead singer guy is soooo hotttt )


i like mgmt's song in 21


----------



## kalinn

Soulja boy - turn my swag on


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

When I Grow Up - Pussycat Dolls

....lol


----------



## PanamaJack

Not enough:

ZZ Top - Lagrange
Led Zeppelin - Ramble On
Journey - Separate Ways (Worlds Apart)
Who - Baba O'Riley
Kansas - Carry On My Wayward Son
The Clash - Train in Vain
Russ Ballard - Voices


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - All to myself


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Wanna Be Startin' Somethin' - Michael Jackson

My mom bought his CD today while we were at Target, popped it into the CD player in the car and this song started. Now it's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## NikoKing

Skull Man - Mega Man 5 original soundtrack...

What? Who says Video Game songs aren't enjoyable as real ones?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hit The Floor - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## NikoKing

Spark Man Theme - Mega Man 3 OST.


----------



## Nightray

Code Geass - If I were a bird.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Linkin Park - Runaway


----------



## bittermeat

My tone-deaf self singing horribly.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

You're A Jerk - New Boyz


----------



## Conor

Beat Again - JLS


----------



## -C*-

We Are Your Friends - Justice


----------



## DarthGohan1

brown eyed girl


----------



## Thunder

Pieces - Sum 41


----------



## EmoMuffin

Prisoner-Jeffree Star


----------



## Thunder

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## bittermeat

Coldplay - Speed of Sound.


----------



## Cottonball

Pink floyd Baby!!!


----------



## coffeebean!

I Want to *censored.3.0* You like An Animal - Nine Inch Nails

^ Sexy ass song


----------



## AndyB

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Cottonball

Back in black :r


----------



## Thunder

Little Motel - Modest Mouse


----------



## kalinn

Soulja Boy - turn my swag on


----------



## Thunder

Satellite Skin - Modest Mouse


----------



## Cottonball

Curse of curves - All time low


----------



## Princess

idc - fob


----------



## coffeebean!

Drift & Die- Puddle of Mudd


----------



## PanamaJack

P**** - Lords of Acid


----------



## Thunder

Thanks For Nothing - Sum 41


----------



## Resonate

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/YY_40zuzTJk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/YY_40zuzTJk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess

strong baby - seung ri ft. g-dragon
♥


----------



## the_lone_wolf

the movie the cat in the hat in the next room with jim carrey


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Pirates of the Caribbean 3 on the TV.


----------



## Thunder

Dashboard - Modest Mouse


----------



## SockHead

Star Spangled Banner - Francis Scott Key


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Hollywood Undead - 'Black Dahlia'.

Seems like all we had is over, now you left to rest. And my fears are over now, I can leave with my head down.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

All Time Low - 'Damned If I Do Ya (Damned If I Don't)'

Could've been, should've done
What I said I was going to
(Said that I was going to)
But I never promised you
(But I never promised you)
Promised you, promised you


----------



## Nightray

Loveless - michiyuki..
After that..
Marianas trench - all to myself


----------



## StbAn

Weird Science - Does it Offend you, Yeah?


----------



## Sonicdan369

Jungle De Ikou! Opening
http://www.youtube.com/v/I0zXXy-UULI


----------



## Nightray

Air Gear soundtrack... It's awesome IMO


----------



## Resonate

Town in Blue (Single) ~ AKFG


----------



## viiamangaka

now- 
lain  anime  opening
but  usually  all  trance-dace-house  music  on  youtube...^~^


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Dr. Dre---Pause 4 Porno


----------



## Anna

better on the other side - michael jackson tribute song.


----------



## Akainu

We're All To Blame


----------



## Jas0n

Hello Seattle - Owl City


----------



## Bacon Boy

Libera Me from Hell by Iwasaki Taku


----------



## Resonate

Meant to Live ~ Switchfoot

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/YZP076WoXCU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/YZP076WoXCU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
I finally got this down on drums!


----------



## brotatochip

Under the Gun ~ The Killers


----------



## the_lone_wolf

michael jackson thriller brothers a fan ''shrug'' oh well


----------



## Kiley

Nine in the afternoon-Panic! at the Disco


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Feeling ~ Kutless

http://www.youtube.com/v/hwWUL_ZSWMY


----------



## brotatochip

Damned If I Do ~ All Time Low<3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Riot - Three Days Grace


----------



## Kiley

clocks-coldplay


----------



## Thunder

Wasting Time - Red


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Shut Up and Let Me Go - The Ting Tings


----------



## brotatochip

Not Meant To Be ~ Theory of A Deadman<3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Boom Boom Pow - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## brotatochip

Turn My Swag On ~ Soulja Boy


----------



## Sonicdan369

Misty Maze Zone Act 1: Sonic Megamix 
http://www.youtube.com/v/ATbHu9rY840


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Fire Burning - Sean Kingston


----------



## Nightray

This anime song XD


----------



## brotatochip

The Climb ~ Miley Cyrus


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Blanco - Pitbull


----------



## Gnome

My brother opening the fridge. ._.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Guiding Me Home ~ Kutless


----------



## brotatochip

No Boundaries ~ Kris Allen


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Nothing. My music stopped working. ;_;


----------



## brotatochip

^^ ):


I Gotta Feeling ~ Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Bacon Boy

I Do Not Belong ~ Kutless


----------



## smasher

Pink floyd  (EPICEST BAND EVAR)


----------



## brotatochip

By Your Side ~ Tenth Avenue North


----------



## Resonate

Lonely Nation ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Bacon Boy

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Lonely Nation ~ Switchfoot


I have that song!


----------



## brotatochip

Come On Get Higher ~ Matt Nathanson


----------



## Resonate

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonely Nation ~ Switchfoot
> 
> 
> 
> I have that song!
Click to expand...

It's awesome ain't it?  

Just discovered Switchfoot last week, and now they're up there with my all time favorite bands!

We are one tonight ~ Switchfoot


----------



## DarthGohan1

knock you down - keri hilson ft. neyo n kanye


----------



## brotatochip

Miss Independent ~ Ne-yo


----------



## +Justice+

S.O.S-Krystal Meyers


----------



## kalinn

Jeremih - birthday sex


----------



## brotatochip

Here In Your Arms ~ Hellogoodbye


----------



## Hub12

Love Drunk-Boys Like Girls


----------



## kalinn

@ACROX: alot of the songs you say 
are really good songs 

Kilo - lean like a cholo


----------



## Resonate

Clocks ~ Coldplay


----------



## brotatochip

kalinn said:
			
		

> @ACROX: alot of the songs you say
> are really good songs
> 
> Kilo - lean like a cholo


 


Sexy Can I? ~ Ray J


----------



## kalinn

The Dream - i love your girl


----------



## Resonate

I'm Addicted to this song...
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/UpBwVR3xDbU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/UpBwVR3xDbU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Switchfoot ~ Awakening

Here we are now with the falling sky and the rain,
<big>We're awakening</big>
Here we are now with our <big>*desperate youth*</big> and the <big>*pain*</big>,
We're awakening
Maybe it's called ambition, you've been talking in your sleep
About <big>*a dream*</big>, we're awakening


----------



## Thunder

^^ POOOOOT, YOUR SIG IS AWESOME

Viva La Vida (NuWave Hypno Mix) - DJ NuWave


----------



## kalinn

chris brown - kiss kiss 

old song


----------



## brotatochip

21 Guns ~ Green Day

*One*, 21 guns.
Lay _down_ your arms, give up the *fight.*
*One*, 21 guns.
Throw up your arms, _you_ and _I_.


----------



## EmoMuffin

Jung Und Nicht Mehr-Tokio Hotel


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> 21 Guns ~ Green Day
> 
> *One*, 21 guns.
> Lay _down_ your arms, give up the *fight.*
> *One*, 21 guns.
> Throw up your arms, _you_ and _I_.


This =D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lady Madonna ~ The Beatles


----------



## Ron Swanson

Flight Of The Conchords -- Too Many Dicks On The Dance Floor


----------



## Thunder

A Place For My Head - Linkin Park


----------



## Resonate

Always know where you are ~ John Rzeznik


----------



## kalinn

Grits - Ooh Ahh


----------



## Nightray

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi


----------



## coffeebean!

Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## ohjazzybean

Rainbow Veins-Owl City


----------



## Blue Cup

Kill It - Helloween


----------



## Nightray

Skankfunk - Chain (Underwater mix)


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lady Gaga - Love Games


----------



## Resonate

For the Moments I feel Faint ~ Relient K


----------



## Thunder

21 Guns - Green Day


----------



## Sarah

Man In The Mirror - Michael Jackson. (;


----------



## Thunder

Little Motel - Modest Mouse


----------



## kalinn

kilo - lean like a cholo


----------



## Resonate

Name ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Nightray

kalinn said:
			
		

> kilo - lean like a cholo


Lolkalinn


Skankfunk - Love sensation


----------



## Thunder

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## Resonate

Awakening ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Thunder

Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## DarthGohan1

kiss me thru the phone
ill see you later onnnn
nanananana nananananana
678triple98212


----------



## kalinn

Jojo said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kilo - lean like a cholo
> 
> 
> 
> Lolkalinn
> 
> 
> Skankfunk - Love sensation
Click to expand...

lol what? 
its an addictive song 
 

Jeremih - Birthday Sex
my new favorite song xD


----------



## Ricano

Fuego- Pitbull


----------



## Zachary

Still Alive - Jonathan Coulton


----------



## SockHead

Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Blanco - Pitbull


----------



## Nightray

Skankfunk - sky-2-high


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

The carpet cleaners clean my carpets...?


----------



## Nightray

Skankfunk - overkooled


----------



## djman900

sugar-system of a down


----------



## MattyofAlbion

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> kiss me thru the phone
> ill see you later onnnn
> nanananana nananananana
> 678triple98212


c u when i get home 

Sean Kingston---Fire Burning


----------



## technoxmaniac

Operation: Evolution by Dimrain47
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/EpdI-NlIIAw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/EpdI-NlIIAw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## djman900

miss me kiss me lick me-cold flamez


----------



## Nightray

Skankfunk - love sensation


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

The way you make me feel - Michael Jacksonn<3


----------



## kalinn

Sean Kingston - Fire Burning


----------



## Thunder

21 Guns - Green Day


----------



## Caleb

Billie Jean- M.J.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

They dont really care about us - michael jacksonn


----------



## Nightray

Skankfunk - skygrinder


----------



## Nic

MGMT- Of Moons, Birds & Monsters


----------



## Conor

Man in the mirror - Michael Jackson.


----------



## StarWolf234

In Flames - Moonshield


----------



## kalinn

Ray Jay - Sexy Can I?


----------



## Thunder

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## kalinn

Danity Cane - Show Stopper


----------



## Thunder

Little Motel - Modest Mouse


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Ignorance - Paramore ;D


----------



## -Aaron

Dive to World - Cherry Blossom


----------



## MygL

Brand New World.


----------



## kalinn

P!nk - Please Dont Leave Me 
=]


----------



## Nightray

Skankfunk - Love sensation


----------



## Ron Swanson

Yeah Yeah Yeahs -- Zero


----------



## EmoMuffin

In die Nacht
Tokio Hotel


----------



## PanamaJack

Ride of the Valkyries - Richard Wagner


----------



## DarthGohan1

another plan
weezy ft some bum named huey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfy6rVPE8Vw


----------



## EmoMuffin

Freunde Bleiben-Tokio Hotel


----------



## DarthGohan1

Warriorz - wyclef jean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac1oX2NPrCY


----------



## EmoMuffin

Wires and the concept of breathing-A skylit drive


----------



## DarthGohan1

something you forgot - wayne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNg7FM6uGjA


----------



## Cottonball

Curse of curves - Cute is what we aim for


----------



## Goaliegal49

Basshunter remix- levan polkka/ Miku


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'm In Miami *censored.4.0* - LMFAO


----------



## Bulerias

Light As A Feather - Chick Corea/Return to Forever

This album is kick-ass, I can't believe it took me this long to realize how much of a genius Chick Corea is.


----------



## djman900

(not sure if spelled right) benny benasi-satisfaction


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez

The Lonely Island- Boombox


----------



## bananaoracle

The sound of my computer making horrific grinding noises.....


----------



## Resonate

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/1rfGbB0zqz8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/1rfGbB0zqz8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I'm almost half-way there to learning it...but I still got a _looong_ ways to go before I get it  :\


----------



## Nightray

SKANKFUNK - BLIND 2 SEE


----------



## Ron Swanson

LMFAO -- La La La


----------



## Micah

Monster-Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/TcT5e4btf00'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/TcT5e4btf00' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Scream-o Ftw!!


----------



## Micah

Hero-Skillet


----------



## Jaddison

Hard Trance songs by a DJ called April.


----------



## Resonate

The Birds chirping outside 

I got up _waaay_ too early this morning.  :yawn:


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - Celebrity Status.


----------



## Hiro

Videogames - Blackoutband *shivers*


----------



## Princess

HOT - Tae Yang
<33333


----------



## PoxyLemon

The Animals- House Of The Rising Sun, oh now its The Lonely Island- I'm On A Boat


----------



## kalinn

im on a boat
xD


----------



## Jas0n

The Tip of the Iceberg - Owl City


----------



## AndyB

The Bird and the Worm - Owl City


----------



## PoxyLemon

kalinn said:
			
		

> im on a boat
> xD


its an awesome song you should listen to it. type it in on youtube


----------



## kalinn

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on a boat
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> its an awesome song you should listen to it. type it in on youtube
Click to expand...

lol i was listening to it.. 
thats why i typed it? lol 
i didnt realize you said it till after i posted


----------



## PoxyLemon

nice, high five for the lonely island *preps hand up*

EDIT: now its jizz in my pants


----------



## kalinn

Usher - Love in This Club


----------



## Bacon Boy

Galaxies Collide ~ Eleventyseven


----------



## AndyB

Cave In - Owl City


----------



## Nic

Justice Phantom pt.2


----------



## AmyRawr

The voices in mah head.
Or this.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Down With the Ship ~ Seven Day Jesus


----------



## 4861

blood upon the risers


----------



## Bacon Boy

Row Row Fight the Power ~ Iwasaki Taku


----------



## Goaliegal49

What I'm made of- Crush 40


----------



## kalinn

Foo Fighters - Learn to Fly


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - Decided to break it.


----------



## brotatochip

Spotlight ~ Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - All to myself.


----------



## brotatochip

Miley Cyrus Is A Lesbian ~ J Bigga


----------



## Nightray

^ lol
Marianas trench - shake tramp
_You slap her like a *censored.4.1* and you take it like a wh*re.._ lol


----------



## CourageWisdomPower

"Fight Like This" by Decyfer Down.


----------



## Zachary

This
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/VAnv66NDZ74'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/VAnv66NDZ74' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## kalinn

Flo Rida - Jump


----------



## Zachary

This
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/sxNmeMklFk8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/sxNmeMklFk8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## AndyB

"Cuz I get a thousand hugs, from 10 thousand lightning bugs, as they try to teach me how to dance"
Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Micah

The Last Night (live)-Skillet


_This is the last night you'll spend alone
Look me in the eyes so I know you know
I'm everywhere you want me to be
The last night you'll spend alone
I'll hold you in my arms and I won't let go
I'm everything you need me to be
The last night away from me_


----------



## Micah

*Better than Drugs*-Skillet

_
Feel your every heartbeat 
Feel you on these empty nights 
Calm the ache, stop the shakes 
You clear my mind 
You_


----------



## Micah

Alien Youth/Vapor-Skillet


----------



## fitzy

I gotta feeling- Black eyed peas


----------



## Sarah

People talking.


----------



## Micah

Fully Alive-flyleaf


----------



## kalinn

fitzy said:
			
		

> I gotta feeling- Black eyed peas


this.


----------



## Micah

Take Me As I Am-FM Static


This time I finally see the reason why
I can't do this alone
It took some time and concentration
To believe it, this I know.
I need to build my faith sometimes
But I am so comfortable in line
I'm up there's no more time,
To try to mess with this design

Two nights compete everyone's asleep
and I don't want to say these words to you
I'll be your hand take me as I am
I just wanna be with you

Take me as I am cause I'm going
I was too scared to start now
I'm too scared to let go
Take me as I am, cause I'm growing
but its so hard to tell when I'm not used to this soul
Take me as I am, cause I'm going
I was too scared to start now I'm too scared to let go
Take me as I am, Cause I'm growing
but its so hard to tell when I'm not used to this soul

I lift my voice to sing out
Let the sound of my heart bring out
These hands aren't holding me down
Never again will I be with out
I need to feel my faith sometimes
But I am so comfortable in line
I'm up there's no more time
To try to mess with this design

Two nights compete everyone's asleep
and I don't want to say these words to you
I'll be your hand take me as I am
I just wanna be with you

Take me as I am, cause I'm going
I was too scared to start now
I'm too scared to let go
Take me as I am, cause I'm growing
but its so hard to tell when
I'm not used to this soul
Take me as I am, cause I'm going
I was too scared to start now I'm too scared to let go
Take me as I am, cause I'm growing
But its so hard to tell when I'm not used to this soul


----------



## djman900

falling back-chicago or sumthin


----------



## Suaure

Blink 182 - anthem
The Devil Wears Prada - Still Fly


----------



## AndyB

Manha de Carnaval - Played by Daniel Volovets.


----------



## Ricano

Best I Ever Had- Drake


----------



## xoDillonxo

Concert K.4 Horn Symphony 5


----------



## Suaure

Music is like candy. Throw away the rappers


----------



## Ricano

Suaure said:
			
		

> Music is like candy. Throw away the rappers


booo dat was wack 
rap is part of music, just as every other genre


----------



## Suaure

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music is like candy. Throw away the rappers
> 
> 
> 
> booo dat was wack
> rap is part of music, just as every other genre
Click to expand...

XD


----------



## Ricano

Suaure said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music is like candy. Throw away the rappers
> 
> 
> 
> booo dat was wack
> rap is part of music, just as every other genre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

something funny bout that, boy? >.>


----------



## Vooloo

Trick and Treat - Len and Rin Kagamine - Vocaloid.

Vocaloid ftw. It's way better than rap.


----------



## Hiro

Oro jaska, beane - The BlackSheeps

It rocks, even though i understand only a bit, it still r0cks xD


----------



## Micah

Monster-Skillet


----------



## Kiley

i gotta feeling-black eyed peas


----------



## Numner

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## Nightray

SUPER JUNIOR - SORRY,SORRY

lol.


----------



## Princess

Jojo said:
			
		

> SUPER JUNIOR - SORRY,SORRY
> 
> lol.


WOOO
same


----------



## Rockman!

Pokemon - Route 1 ...


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - Celebrity status


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fad of the Land ~ Newsboys


----------



## Princess

Big Bang - My heaven


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I'll Make a Man Out of You - Mulann


----------



## Away236

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Sadie Hawkins Dance - Relient K


----------



## kalinn

Beautiful - Eminem


----------



## Robin

For whom the bell tolls - Metallica.


----------



## Conor

Man in the mirror - Michael Jackson.


----------



## FITZEH

This


----------



## kalinn

Cobra Starship - Good Girls Go Bad


----------



## Sarah

Conor said:
			
		

> Man in the mirror - Michael Jackson.


<3333

This.


----------



## Robin

Trapped Under Ice - Metallica.


----------



## Blackest Night

Navy Song --/-- Billy Talent


----------



## djman900

victorias secret-sonata arcitica


----------



## Princess

g-dragon- Look at me part 2


----------



## kalinn

Jeremih - Birthday Sex


----------



## kalinn

oops sorry 
double post


----------



## FITZEH

MJ ~ Beat It


----------



## Rockman!

Micheal Jackson - Thriller

Anybody know any good songs?


----------



## brotatochip

Hero ~ Skillet 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
I'm just a step away
I'm a just a breath away
Losin my faith today. Fallin off the edge today

I am just a man
Not superhuman. I'm not superhuman. Someone save me from the hate.


It's just another war. Just another family torn. Falling from my faith today. Just a step from the edge. Just another day in the world we live.


I need a hero to save me now
I need a hero to save me now. I need a hero to save my life. A hero'll save me just in time.


I gotta fight today
To live another day
Speakin my mind today. My voice will be heard today

I've gotta make a stand
But I am just a man. I'm not superhuman. My voice will be heard today.


It's just another war
Just another family torn my voice will be heard today. It's just another kill. The countdown begins to destroy ourselves.


Who's gonna fight for what's right who's gonna help us survive we're in the fight of our lives  and we're not ready to die

Who's gonna fight for the weak
Who's gonna make 'em believe
I've got a hero 


Livin in me

I'm gonna fight for what's right today I'm speaking my mind and if it kills me tonight.  I will be ready to die

A hero's not afraid to give his life
A hero's gonna save me just in time_</div>


----------



## technoxmaniac

D-Techno Life by UverWorld


----------



## brotatochip

Cave In ~ Owl City

"You better check your textbook because I'm history."


----------



## Sonicdan369

Running in the 90s- Initial D
http://www.youtube.com/v/nOh6z__1Ddg


----------



## Zachary

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/e3cDdGKqp8E&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/e3cDdGKqp8E&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Numner

A lot of Coldplay lol


----------



## Draco Roar

This. <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/btEpF334Rtc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/btEpF334Rtc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Kanye Omari West

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/YtdWHFwmd2o&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/YtdWHFwmd2o&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## kalinn

Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling


----------



## Rush

Skankfunk - Chain (underwater)


----------



## kalinn

Drake - Best Ive Ever Had


----------



## yuba

stuiped radio commutional


----------



## Zachary

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/PcsSTcXMolw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/PcsSTcXMolw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## [Nook]

if u saw wut song i told u here, thats the song im STILL listening 2


----------



## Sonicdan369

Boom De Ya Da!~ Discovery Channel
http://www.youtube.com/v/at_f98qOGY0


----------



## Brandon

That's what you get - Paramore. <3

No sir, well I don't want to be the blame, not anymore. It's your turn, so take a seat, we're settling the final score.

And why do we like to hurt so much? I can't decide, you have made it harder just to go on, and why, all the possiblities, well I was wrong.

That's what you get when you let your heart win, whoa.

That's what you get when you let your heart win, whoaaaa.

I drowned out all my sense with the sound of its beating,

and that's what you get when you let your heart win, whoa.


----------



## captaj12

my sig
animal i have become-three days grace


----------



## goronking

bring me the horizon- off the heezay!!


----------



## captaj12

now its:
Don't Trust Me-30h!3
on my sig :3


----------



## kalinn

Drake - Best I Ever Had


----------



## Princess

Song in my sig
Dead End Countdown


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lloyd - Girls Around The World


----------



## MegaFlame9

what ive done by linkin park


----------



## beehdaubs

Train to Miami ~ Steel Pole Bathtub (?)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gattai Nante Kusokurae!! by qadtbep


----------



## Rockman!

Antenna of the Heart - Shoko Nakagawa


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Kanye West - Amazing


----------



## cornymikey

Somebody's Watching Me.


----------



## captaj12

I Am Not A Whore-LMFAO


----------



## kalinn

^ i love LMFAO 
xD

Pitbull - Hotel Room


----------



## Nightray

Marianas Trench - Shake tramp


----------



## Kanye Omari West

xeladude said:
			
		

> Kanye West - Amazing


>.>


----------



## kalinn

Eminem - Beautiful


----------



## Numner

Strawberry Swing - Coldplay


----------



## Andrew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efri_kouyDM
 Hello Seattle - Owl City


----------



## kierraaa-

Marianas Trench - Celebrity Status


----------



## flabbergasted

Shinedown: the Sound of Madness


----------



## captaj12

Patron Tequila-Paradiso Girls


----------



## Nightray

MT - Shake Tramp


----------



## Away236

Impulse - An Endless Sporadic


----------



## Blue Cup

As Time Goes By ~Never Forget Me~ Wild ARMs 4 Credits Theme - Franki Love


----------



## EmoMuffin

Und wenn der Schnee-callejon


----------



## brotatochip

New Divide ~ Linkin Park <333


----------



## yuba

your Jerk


----------



## kalinn

^^^^ that an excellent song 
Keri Hilson - Knock You Down


----------



## Numner

Panic at the Disco - That Green Gentleman


----------



## StbAn

Kids - MGMT


----------



## CourageWisdomPower

"Feel Good Drag" by Anberlin.


----------



## goronking

JERK IT OUT


----------



## Entei Slider

funny b-day song by arrogent worms


----------



## captaj12

Welcome Home/Act A Fool Remix-Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Elliot

List of songs, that i put more than once on Songza playlist.

1.Bring Me To Life.(By Evanescence)
2. Livin On A Prayer(By Bon Jovi)
3. Poker Face.( Lady Gaga)
4. Everytime we touch( Cascada)
5. Hot n Cold( Katy Perry)
6.So What(Pink)


----------



## djman900

say say say--- mj and p,m


----------



## brotatochip

Goodbye ~ Kristinia DeBarge


----------



## Sonicdan369

Welcome Home Instrumental - Coheed and Cambria 
(used the the recent "9" Theatrical trailer, though with the lyrics XD )
http://www.youtube.com/v/_3sx_P7Qpys


----------



## kalinn

Pitbull - Hotel Room


----------



## Thunder

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Resonate

^ Cool Song

Kutless ~ Sea of Faces


----------



## Rockman!

Spyro 2 and 3 music.


----------



## brotatochip

Great Escape ~ Kevin Rudolf


----------



## bananaoracle

Deftones - Rats! Rats! Rats!


----------



## brotatochip

Stay ~ SafetySuit


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## Resonate

Kutless ~ Run


----------



## brotatochip

Mad World ~ Adam Lambert


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Daft Punk - Crescendolls


----------



## brotatochip

ACROX said:
			
		

> Stay ~ SafetySuit


This again.


----------



## Resonate

Kutless ~ Better is one Day


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Daft Punk - Something about us

I feel like I'm spamming :{


----------



## brotatochip

Bella's Lullaby ~ Starlite Orchestra


----------



## Thunder

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> ^ Cool Song
> 
> Kutless ~ Sea of Faces


Indeed, yay Kutless! 

Trouble - Coldplay


----------



## ItsTehCooper

Whooty - E-Dubb


----------



## Thunder

Earthquake - Family Force 5


----------



## brotatochip

Fireflies ~ Owl City


----------



## CourageWisdomPower

"Salt In The Snow" by The Classic Crime.


----------



## Walshaldo

3oh!3 - Don't Trust Me


----------



## fitzy

Don't trust me-30H!3


----------



## Resonate

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Cool Song
> 
> Kutless ~ Sea of Faces
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, yay Kutless!
> 
> Trouble - Coldplay
Click to expand...

Yay.  

Kutless ~ Sea of Faces


----------



## brotatochip

Great Escape ~ Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Deleted User

Any of The Devil Wears Parada.


----------



## technoxmaniac

Sever The Ties - Bless The Fallen


----------



## kalinn

Keri Hilson - Knock You Down


----------



## DarthGohan1

Someone moved the amazing music thread to the deleted threads bored! Boooo!!!!


I'm listening to Aint I by Yung LA

http://www.youtube.com/v/LASrjF6tDZQ


----------



## EmoMuffin

Durch den Monsun-Tokio Hotel


----------



## Mickey

Breathless - Shayne Ward


----------



## Sinep1

I Got A Feeling-Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Mickey

Eat You Up - BoA


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/OlZm7HuWaUk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/OlZm7HuWaUk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## kalinn

Pitbull - Hotel Room Service


----------



## coffeebean!

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Vooloo

Adolescence - Len and Rin Kagamine
http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_qoAKd_eqA


----------



## -Aaron

Don't even ask why I'm listening to this.

http://www.youtube.com/v/nMEbQEixQbo&feature=related&fmt=18&autoplay=1


----------



## Numner

The Temptations - My Girl
War - Why Can't Be Friends
Ben E. King - Stand By Me

Truly Awesome Songs


----------



## DarthGohan1

Lupe - Daydreamin

http://www.youtube.com/v/vUZTiIOsvbw


----------



## Sinep1

I gotta felling black eyed peas


----------



## Resonate

One Last Breath ~ Creed 

Gotta love that guitar intro!  =D


----------



## Thunder

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## CourageWisdomPower

"Dangerous" by Pillar.


----------



## Numner

New Perspective - Panic At The Disco


----------



## Erica

*i was looking for this lol.

Weightless - All Time Low
*


----------



## [Nook]

click the link thats on the topic about kid icarus's town and you'll find out i havent been listening 2 anything different. yep i have been listening to that song that lots ppl make lots of remixes on youtube.


----------



## Thunder

Up and Up - Relient K


----------



## Erica

*NightmaRe - SNoW
*


----------



## Kiley

Panic switch-Silversun pickups


----------



## Erica

http://www.youtube.com/v/yw-6aSefYbk&autoplay=1


----------



## coffeebean!

We've Got Everything - Modest Mouse


----------



## Numner

I hate autoplay -.-


----------



## EmoMuffin

Intensity in ten cities-chiodos


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ignition ~ TobyMac


----------



## tazaza

If i cant hear the music- James Blunt.


----------



## Thunder

In Love - Jon Forman


----------



## brotatochip

Wind Blows ~ All-American Rejects


----------



## technoxmaniac

Casablanca by Emarosa.


----------



## Akainu

Sky Might Fall


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Down - Jay Sean && Lil Waynee


----------



## robo.samurai

learn to fly-foo fighters


----------



## brotatochip

Vacation ~ Simple Plan

_Can't you just go somewhere on vacation?!
I can book your flight and pack your bags if you waaaant!_


----------



## Thunder

Sweetness - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Leslie141

Demi Lovato: Catch Me


----------



## gerardo781

Vermilion pt. 2 - Slipknot


----------



## Thunder

Glass of Water - Coldplay


----------



## Zachary

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-5sgKH_lDjs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-5sgKH_lDjs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## tazaza

This:
http://www.youtube.com/v/gZUgK7k3pRc&feature=related


----------



## Micah

Fight Inside-Red


----------



## coffeebean!

What People are Made of - Modest Mouse

=/


----------



## Bacon Boy

On My Way to You ~ MercyMe


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Bruises and Bitemarks by Good With Grenades


----------



## coffeebean!

Perfect Disguise - Modest Mouse


----------



## Bacon Boy

Emptiness and ~ Takeharu Ishimoto ~ The World Ends With You OST


----------



## coffeebean!

Half the Man I Used to Be - Nirvana


----------



## Bacon Boy

She Loves You ~ The Beatles


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Sadie Hawkins Dance - Relient K


----------



## Numner

Don't Trust Me ~ 3oh!3 ~ Julia Nunes


----------



## Bacon Boy

We Are One Tonight ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> We Are One Tonight ~ Switchfoot



And Open Happiness ~ A lot of people.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Come On ~ Calvin Hunt


----------



## coffeebean!

A Manic Depressive Named Laughing Boy - Modest Mouse

:B


----------



## Thunder

Spiraling Shape - They Might Be Giants


----------



## technoxmaniac

The Webs We Weave - Escape The Fate


----------



## Conor

Lips like sugar - Flo Rida


----------



## squishysaar

<big>i was made to hit in america-BECK.</big>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Ignorance - Paramore

_You treat me just like another stranger. Well its nice to meet you sir, i guess ill go, i best be on my way out.. ignorance is your new best friend_


----------



## coffeebean!

Love Always Remains - MGMT


----------



## Micah

Welcome to the Masquerade-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Micah

Welcome to the Masquerade-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## coffeebean!

Photograph - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Micah

Welcome to the Masquerade-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Micah

Welcome to the Masquerade-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

o-o 

Earthquake - Family Force 5


----------



## coffeebean!

...major lag comatose

Whispers in the Dark - Skillet


----------



## -Aaron

Never Gonna Give Your Teen Spirit Up
It's a mash between Smells like Teen Spirit and Never Gonna Give You Up.

http://www.youtube.com/v/NN75im_us4k&fmt=18


----------



## Hugh-and-Me

Ninja nonsense/2x2 shinobuden opening.

can never get tired of that pervy anime.


----------



## Elliot

ABC Jackson 5.


----------



## coffeebean!

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Never Gonna Give Your Teen Spirit Up
> It's a mash between Smells like Teen Spirit and Never Gonna Give You Up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/NN75im_us4k&fmt=18


Oh good god..


----------



## Micah

> Whispers in the Dark-Skillet



coffee, you are amazing!  Yeah, I'm on dial-up so the only way I can read posts is to click 'Add Reply'. It's why I'm never on TBT anymore.


----------



## Resonate

Lonely Nation ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Thunder

Pain - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## coffeebean!

Hush - Tool


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Altar and the Door ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Micah

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/4xLySx4zXck'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/4xLySx4zXck' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## technoxmaniac

Epoch Coda - Emarosa


----------



## Kiley

Seventeen-metro station


----------



## coffeebean!

The Melting Point of Wax - Thrice


----------



## Micah

LCM-Children 18:3


----------



## Resonate

<span style="display:block;text-align:center">Man this song brings back memories.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/E2uQ8GMHlTI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/E2uQ8GMHlTI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I want to Get Away ~ Lenny Kravitz
_I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah_


----------



## Micah

You Know We're All So Fond Of Dying-Children 18:3

Pro life songs FTW!


----------



## technoxmaniac

Not Good Enough For Truth In Cliche - Escape The Fate


----------



## Micah

Even Sleeping-Children 18:3


----------



## Thunder

Sweetness - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Numner

Open Happiness


----------



## John102

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> You Know We're All So Fond Of Dying-Children 18:3
> 
> Pro life songs FTW!


FTW


----------



## Micah

Mock the Music-Children 18:3


----------



## Kiley

Tears don't fall-Bullet for my valentine


----------



## technoxmaniac

Pray For Plagues - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## Kiley

Hello seattle-Owl city


----------



## Resonate

Juanes ~ Fotografia

(Stupid Spanish summer assignment!  But the music ain't half bad...)


----------



## technoxmaniac

Something - Escape The Fate


----------



## Kiley

Kids-MGMT


----------



## coffeebean!

Marvelous Things - Eisley


----------



## technoxmaniac

Ashley - Escape The Fate


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Pootman, Juanes is the secks 

Black Eyed Peas - Boom Boom Pow


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Live Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw


----------



## coffeebean!

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## technoxmaniac

Rave Heaven - Dave McCullen


----------



## djman900

hotel room


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Berry Benassi & The Biz- Satisfaction


----------



## technoxmaniac

Room 409 - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## pielover6

Nature...


----------



## Goaliegal49

Lost my music- Aya Hirano


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Nujabes - Aruarian Dance


----------



## Thunder

Listening to Bulerias play :yay:


----------



## Micah

An epic remix of Monster (Skillet) I made.


----------



## Micah

Boy Meets Girl (And Vice Versa)-FM Static


----------



## Princess

Down - Jay Sean ft. Lil Wyane

_Baby are you down down down even if the sky is falling down youll be my only dont need to worry baby are you down down down down down dooooooooooooooown.._


----------



## Numner

Open Happiness

The reason for my dancing radish person :>


----------



## Conor

30H!3 - Don't Trust Me


----------



## Brandon

DJ Fresh - Submarines.

Go listen, go listen.


----------



## Numner

Let's have some fun, this beat is sick.
I wunna take a ride on yah disco stick!

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Julia Nunes Cover for Don't Trust me</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Svedka

Technologic - Daft Punk


----------



## coffeebean!

We don't need no education - Pink Floyd

HELL YUH


----------



## beehdaubs

Live Alone ~ Franz Ferdinand


----------



## [Nook]

the music in my sig


----------



## coffeebean!

Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## kalinn

Down - Jay Sean


----------



## Thunder

Up and Up - Relient K


----------



## Svedka

Captains and Cruise Ships - Owl City


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Altar and The Door ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Thunder

Plead The Fifth - Relient K


----------



## coffeebean!

Black Orchid - Blue October


----------



## Bacon Boy

Up and Up [Acoustic] ~ Relient K


----------



## Thunder

More Than Fine - Switchfoot

Wait.. The song just ended, 

Sweetness - Jimmeh Eateth World


----------



## Micah

Let Go-Red

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/EFwLs4PZqCI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/EFwLs4PZqCI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Let Go-Red
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/EFwLs4PZqCI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/EFwLs4PZqCI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


I love Red =D

(I'm listening to this.)


----------



## Micah

I Can-Skillet


----------



## [Nook]

http://www.youtube.com/v/3t9C9vmRqBA


----------



## Resonate

Switchfoot ~ Yesterdays 
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/IANRsQkaeT8&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/IANRsQkaeT8&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

_The ache I feel inside
Is where the life has left your eyes
I'm alone for our last goodbye
But you're free

I remember you like yesterday, yesterday
I still can't believe you're gone, oh...
I remember you like yesterday, yesterday
And until I'm with you, I'll carry on_


----------



## Micah

The Art of Breaking-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Resonate

Piano Man ~ Billy Joel
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/se9rfWucgeY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/se9rfWucgeY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Away236

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Go-Red
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/EFwLs4PZqCI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/EFwLs4PZqCI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love Red =D
> 
> (I'm listening to this.)
Click to expand...

i like Red too....especially Already Over


----------



## djman900

groove on, timati ft. snoop dogg listen  2 it


----------



## Numner

I will not let you not listen to this http://www.youtube.com/v/WTk5dRytUI8&autoplay=1


----------



## Thunder

Away236 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Go-Red
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/EFwLs4PZqCI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/EFwLs4PZqCI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love Red =D
> 
> (I'm listening to this.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like Red too....especially Already Over
Click to expand...

I gotta say Wasting Time is my fave.

We Didn't Start The Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## Nightray

CG FOO~


----------



## Micah

Death of Me-Red


----------



## Brandon

my mom yelling at me for everything.

Yaaaaaaaay for me.


----------



## Micah

Stronger-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Stand-Skillet


lol, they took the classic Veggie Tales song and made it hard rock. XD


----------



## Micah

Nothing and Everything-Red


----------



## Micah

Always the Same-Skillet


----------



## Amy

beautiful by akon!


----------



## Vooloo

Ponyo Theme Song - Noah Cyrus and Frankie Jonas. 

XDDD


----------



## Kiley

Tears don't fall-bullet for my valentine


----------



## Resonate

Switchfoot ~ This is Home


----------



## Kiley

Mr.Brightside-The killers


----------



## kalinn

Starstruck - 30h!3


----------



## Numner

Open Happiness - Coke


----------



## Micah

Shadows-Red


----------



## Micah

Falling Inside the Black-Skillet


----------



## [ Insert Your Name Here ]

I'm listening to my mom watching the TV whatever that is >_>


----------



## Away236

Mouse clicking


----------



## Thunder

Was it a Dream? - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Micah

Globus Mix-Globus


----------



## brotatochip

S My D ~ Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## Nightray

Pacman noises. lololol


----------



## Nightray

Antic Cafe - Cherry Saku Yuuki


----------



## yianni1578

Greek music because I fail.  ._.


----------



## Kiley

great Dj-The ting tings


----------



## Micah

Shadows-Red (again)


----------



## Nightray

Antic Cafe - My ♥ leaps for 'C'


----------



## Kiley

Pork and Beans-Weezer


----------



## Nightray

Alice Nine - Hana


----------



## Micah

Some random LOTR remix.


----------



## Kiley

Nine in the after noon-Panic! at the disco


----------



## Nightray

Antic Cafe Bonds - Kizuna-


----------



## Ron Swanson

3oh!3 - Starstrukk


----------



## SockHead

Things that Rhyme with Orange - ISMFOF


----------



## DarthGohan1

Go DJ - Weezy
http://www.youtube.com/v/u3dIP1jnu4Q


----------



## Kiley

Hello Seattle-Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Stahlite - Mewse


----------



## Rockman!

http://www.youtube.com/v/ypjDaLPC-ds


----------



## Nightray

Antic Cafe - Cherry Saku Yuuki


----------



## kalinn

Paradiso Girls - Patron Tequila


----------



## Micah

I AM A PEANUT!!!


----------



## Kiley

Gives you Hell-All american Rejects
Im trying to finish my playlist im on 19 and theres 68 ;D


----------



## Thunder

Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## Resonate

Take back the city ~ Snow Patrol


----------



## Kiley

Decode-Paramore


----------



## Micah

The new Whispers in the Dark intro for Skillet's festival tour. It is insanely awesome.


----------



## coffeebean!

Gravity Rides Everything - Modest Mouse


----------



## Kiley

Crawling-Linkin park


----------



## Micah

Fire it Up-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Micah

Death of Me-Red (again...)


----------



## Kiley

Smile-Lily allen


----------



## Micah

Let Go-Red


----------



## Nate

hot mess - cobra starship


----------



## Kiley

Drivin' me wild-Common ft.Lily Allen


----------



## Resonate

Switchfoot ~ Dare you To Move


----------



## Kiley

Panic Switch-Silversun Pickups


----------



## Thunder

Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## Kiley

This is for real-Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## Thunder

Runaway - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Kountry Gentlemen-Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Mouth Like a Magazine - Showbread


----------



## Micah

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Mouth Like a Magazine - Showbread


I remember that music video.


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouth Like a Magazine - Showbread
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that music video.
Click to expand...

It was a pretty good music vid too :0

Which To Bury, Us Or The Hatchet - Relient K


----------



## Micah

Saturn-Skillet


----------



## Away236

http://www.youtube.com/v/o8Y9-JlSRXw

Changes-Tupac


----------



## kalinn

Biz Markie - Just a Friend..


----------



## Micah

Unbreakable-Fireflight


----------



## Nightray

Alice nine - hana


----------



## Kiley

Sweetness-Jimmy eat World


----------



## Nightray

Marianas trench - decided to break it.


----------



## coffeebean!

The Last Night - Skillet


----------



## Bacon Boy

Odd's and Even So's ~ Eleventyseven


----------



## coffeebean!

C'mere - Interpol


----------



## coffeebean!

Future Reflections - MGMT


----------



## Bacon Boy

Through the Night ~ The Elms


----------



## Micah

Stronger-Skillet

_Cuz I'm stronger yeah. Than the devil, yeah yeah!_


----------



## Micah

Rippin' Me Off-Skillet


----------



## kalinn

Battlefield - Jordan Sparks


----------



## Thunder

A Place For My Head - Linkin Park


----------



## Bacon Boy

Face of the Earth ~ Tobymac


----------



## Nightray

nobuo uematsu - kefka


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Maxeen - Block Out The World


----------



## Thunder

Sloop John B - Relient K


----------



## Numner

What a Catch Donnie - Fall Out Boy
to
Open Happiness ( What I always listen to )


----------



## Thunder

Here it Goes Again - Ok Go


----------



## kalinn

21 Guns - Green Day


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> 21 Guns - Green Day


W00t! I love that song.

Holiday - Green Day


----------



## K-Dog

One For The Razorbacks- Green Day


----------



## Thunder

21 Guns - Green Day


----------



## Numner

Open Happiness


----------



## Kiley

This is for real-Motion City soundtrack


----------



## Resonate

Iris ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> 21 Guns - Green Day


song stealer >_> 
xD jkk 

Im Like A Lawyer With The Way I'm Always Trying to Get You Off Me  - Fall Out Boy


----------



## easpa

WWE Victoria theme.


----------



## d1llondennis

Far East Movement - Girls on﻿ the Dancefloor


----------



## Nightray

Miku hatsune - Joker


----------



## Micah

Rebirthing (Acoustic)-Skillet


----------



## adorkable x

The voices that WONT GET THE HELL OUT OF MY HEAD


----------



## Kiley

Human-The killers


----------



## Micah

Under My Skin-Skillet


----------



## Numner

Julia Nunes - Don't Trust Me.
xD


----------



## Micah

Earthquake-Family Force 5


----------



## Numner

Elton John - Rocket Man


----------



## melly

I'm listening to nothing but the crickets outside


----------



## Numner

The Beatles - Twist and Shout


----------



## Resonate

The Best Thing ~ Relient K


----------



## Micah

Fire It Up-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Nightray

Code Geass opening mix - colors


----------



## Micah

Cassie (Acoustic)-Flyleaf


----------



## Nightray

CG ost - Lullaby of M


----------



## Nightray

Gackt - Vanilla


----------



## djman900

new boyz-you a jerk


----------



## EmoMuffin

I'm on a boat-The Lonely Island


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Guns - Green Day
> 
> 
> 
> song stealer >_>
> xD jkk
> 
> Im Like A Lawyer With The Way I'm Always Trying to Get You Off Me  - Fall Out Boy
Click to expand...

It's a good enough song to be shared :B


----------



## Nightray

Miku Hatsune - Joker...


----------



## fitzy

21 guns-Green day


----------



## Micah

Diem Ex Dei-Globus


----------



## Kiley

Here in your arms-Hellogoodbye


----------



## Bacon Boy

Entertaining Angels ~ Newsboys


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Entertaining Angels ~ Newsboys


I was just listening to that. Step Up To The Microphone has to be one of my favorite CDs of all time.


----------



## Micah

The Next Big Thing-FM Static


----------



## Bacon Boy

Like You Rock ~ Eleventyseven


----------



## Micah

Always the Same-Skillet


----------



## Bacon Boy

Carry My Cross ~ Third Day


----------



## Micah

Death of Me (again x4)-Red


----------



## coffeebean!

Beautiful Oblivion - Everclear


----------



## Micah

Search Warrant-Children 18:3


----------



## coffeebean!

Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## Micah

Move-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## coffeebean!

The Grand Delusion - Bad Religion


----------



## coffeebean!

Snow - RHCP


----------



## Thunder

Ring of Fire - Mr. Jawny Cash B)


----------



## Kiley

Sweetness-Jimmy eat world


----------



## kalinn

Down - Jay Sean


----------



## Conor

Green Day - Boulevard of Broken dreams.


----------



## Away236

After Tonight - Justin Nozuka (Instrumental Version)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/4FHmRHtwv2g&eurl=http://www.youtube.com/user/Away236&feature=player_profilepage'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/4FHmRHtwv2g&eurl=http://www.youtube.com/user/Away236&feature=player_profilepage' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Nic

MGMT- Boogie Down


----------



## +Justice+

Hero-Skillet


----------



## Conor

La Roux - Bulletproof


----------



## Princess

Song in my sig VV

Love Always Remains - MGMT


----------



## kalinn

What You Say - Jason Durello (sp?)


----------



## Nightray

Cg ost - Stray cat


----------



## Thunder

Boss of Me - They Might Be Giants


----------



## +Justice+

Snowbirds and Townies-Further Seems Forever


----------



## Kiley

Kids-MGMT


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist

Caramelldansen (Speedycake style) - Caramell


----------



## Kiley

My favorite accident-Motion city Soundtrack


----------



## iNSTiNCTx3

Mr.Hudson ft Kanye West - Supernova


----------



## kalinn

I'm Not Okay - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Button to Button - The White Stripes


----------



## fitzy

21 guns-Green day


----------



## Micah

It's Not Me, It's You-Skillet


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Ting Tings - That's Not My Name


----------



## +Justice+

There For You-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Bad Day-Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## iNSTiNCTx3

Anberlin - The Feel Good Drag


----------



## Micah

Heaven in my Veins-Skillet


----------



## +Justice+

Evil Genius-Eleventyseven


----------



## kalinn

Helena - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Thunder

Uprising - Muse


----------



## Kiley

Here in your arms-Hellogoodbye


----------



## Micah

MONSTER!


----------



## brotatochip

ONE TIME ~ JUSTIN BIEBER! <3333333333


----------



## Micah

Broken Wing-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

Teenagers - My Chemical Romance


----------



## brotatochip

One Time ~ Justin Bieber.

_I'll probably be listening to that over and over for the next hour or two. XD _


----------



## Micah

Rip It Up ATL Take (Croul-Glo-Activation Version 2.009)-Family Force 5


----------



## brotatochip

Hot Mess - Cobra Starship  !!!!


----------



## adorkable x

when did your heart go missing-rooney


----------



## Micah

My Own Enemy-Thousand Foot Krutch

_Hold up! 
Oh No! 
Who let them in the door? 
It's like a freak show. 
Shake it like a photo._


----------



## +Justice+

Hero-Skillet


----------



## Micah

+Justice+ said:
			
		

> Hero-Skillet


ZOMG!!!

My favorite song of all time!!!


----------



## +Justice+

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> +Justice+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero-Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG!!!
> 
> My favorite song of all time!!!
Click to expand...

Mine Toooo!!!


----------



## brotatochip

+Justice+ said:
			
		

> Hero-Skillet


^5's. Kickass song. Btw, Im listening to that right now.

_I need a hero to save me now.
I need a hero.
Save my life.
A hero will save me, just in time._


----------



## adorkable x

ACROX said:
			
		

> +Justice+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero-Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> ^5's. Kickass song. Btw, Im listening to that right now.
> 
> _I need a hero to save me now.
> I need a hero.
> Save my life.
> A hero will save me, just in time._
Click to expand...

isnt that song religous or something?


----------



## +Justice+

Writing on the Walls-Underoath


----------



## Micah

13 days until Awake come out. =D

New Drug-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## brotatochip

adorkable x said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Justice+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero-Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> ^5's. Kickass song. Btw, Im listening to that right now.
> 
> _I need a hero to save me now.
> I need a hero.
> Save my life.
> A hero will save me, just in time._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isnt that song religous or something?
Click to expand...

It's a Christian band.


----------



## Micah

adorkable x said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Justice+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero-Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> ^5's. Kickass song. Btw, Im listening to that right now.
> 
> _I need a hero to save me now.
> I need a hero.
> Save my life.
> A hero will save me, just in time._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isnt that song religous or something?
Click to expand...

It's by Skillet, they do both christian and mainstream music. They're awesome. <3


----------



## adorkable x

good girls go bad- cobra starship


----------



## Thunder

D-I-E 4 Y-O-U Family Force 5


----------



## -C*-

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> +Justice+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero-Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG!!!
> 
> My favorite song of all time!!!
Click to expand...

Back in your pants.

"Soft Atlas" - 13 & God


----------



## brotatochip

Magic ~ Selena Gomez

;D


----------



## +Justice+

Say This Sooner-The Almost


----------



## Micah

Party Foul (Remix)-Family Force 5


----------



## brotatochip

One Time ~ Justin Bieber


----------



## Thunder

Love Addict - Family Force 5

HOLD UP
WAIT-A MINUTE
PUT A LIL' LOOOVE IN IT


----------



## Micah

+Justice+ said:
			
		

> Hero-Skillet


They filmed a music video (WITH PYRO) for Hero today. I'm really excited as you can tell.


----------



## Micah

Share it with Me (Smile Future Remix)-Family Force 5


----------



## +Justice+

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> +Justice+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero-Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> They filmed a music video (WITH PYRO) for Hero today. I'm really excited as you can tell.
Click to expand...

AHHHHHH...When will We be able to watch it?!?!?!?Im excited tooo!!!!!

The Coldest Heart-Classic Crime


----------



## Kiley

Welcome to the black parade-My chemical Romance


----------



## Micah

D-I-E-4-Y-O-U (RAC Mix)-Family Force 5


----------



## +Justice+

One In A Million-Run Kid Run


----------



## Micah

Ghostride the Whip-Family Force 5


----------



## adorkable x

drake- the best i ever had


----------



## Micah

The Last Night (Skillet)-Piano Tribute Players


----------



## Thunder

Hello Seattle (remix) - Owl City


----------



## +Justice+

Broken Heart-Falling Up


----------



## Kiley

I caught myself-Paramore


----------



## Micah

You Take My Rights Away-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Invincible-Skillet


----------



## Resonate

I've Always loved you (Steel Mix) ~ Third Day


----------



## Micah

Rest-Skillet


----------



## Resonate

Agnus Dei ~ Third Day


----------



## Micah

Come on to the Future-Skillet


----------



## Resonate

Stars ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Micah

Invincible-Skillet


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Kanye West - Homecoming


----------



## David

monster by skillet is sick. im listening to how we roll - Britt Nicole


----------



## Salkor2

Please take me back, Please take me back....
...Mr. Benzidrine....

Fall out boy-the ones in my sig
20 dollar Nose Bleed off of Folie a Deux


----------



## Nightray

Lullaby of M


----------



## Micah

Invincible-Skillet


----------



## Wish

http://www.youtube.com/v/hBf7QugTFnw&feature=channel_page
<3


----------



## Anna

6 feet under the stars - All Time Low


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yellow Submarine ~ The Beatles


----------



## Thunder

Sing me To Sleep - Showbread


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Feeling ~ Kutless


----------



## kalinn

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Walk the Line - Johnny Cash, and Do It Alone - Sugarcult

Don't ask why i'm listening to both of them at the same time..


----------



## Thunder

U2 - I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight


----------



## Kiley

Designer skyline-Owl city


----------



## beehdaubs

I'm gonna bump this up here.

You're gonna go far, kid ~ The Offspring


----------



## technoxmaniac

What's This? - Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Imperfection-Skillet


----------



## kalinn

All To Myself - Marianas Trench


----------



## Nic

Squeeze - Cool For Cats


----------



## Thunder

Anakin vs. Obi-Wan woot Star Wars music


----------



## MattyofAlbion

DJ Shadow ft. Mos Def - Six Flags (remix)


----------



## SamXX

The noise of the washing machine.


----------



## Thunder

I'll Go Crazy if i Don't Go Crazy Tonight - U2


----------



## Ron Swanson

Coldplay - Speed Of Sound


----------



## Thunder

Oh! Gravity - Switchfoot


----------



## Kiley

Everything is alright-Motion city Soundtrack


----------



## coffeebean!

Find Me Somebody to Love - Queen


----------



## coffeebean!

We Will Rock You - Queen

WE WILL WE WILL ROCK YOU!


----------



## Resonate

Lifesong ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Micah

Open Wounds-Skillet


----------



## Micah

City On Our Knees-tobyMac


----------



## kalinn

Whatcha Say - Jason DeRulo


----------



## Micah

The Older I Get-Skillet Piano Tribute


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist

Maybe - Yiruma


----------



## Entei Slider

the sound of my  hand clicking the keys and buttons to type this message and post it


----------



## Micah

Comatose piano tribute


----------



## Micah

I was listening to Hero by Skillet, but now I'm listening to Monster.


----------



## Thunder

I'll Go Crazy if I Don't Go Crazy Tonight - U2

This song be sweet :B


----------



## Princess

Bob Marley - Jammin


----------



## Deleted User

my heart beat, slowing down until i die.


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I'll Go Crazy if I Don't Go Crazy Tonight - U2
> 
> This song be sweet :B


^


----------



## Thunder

Johnny said:
			
		

> my heart beat, slowing down until i die.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist

my computer, and pen as I scribble down the AC:WW hybrid guide.


----------



## Thunder

Vertigo - U2

Bono looks better with short hair :U


----------



## Ron Swanson

Matt Nathanson - Come On Get Higher


----------



## Thunder

I Am Understood - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Fading Away - Demon Hunter


----------



## MattyofAlbion

Asher Roth ft Ludacris - I Love College (Remix)


----------



## Thunder

Mood Rings - Relient K


----------



## Vooloo

Kokoro X Kiseki - Len and Rin Kagamine


----------



## Amy

crack a bottle by eminem


----------



## Resonate

Who I am Hates Who I've Been ~ Relient K


----------



## Numner

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Resonate

Forest Gump ~ Main Theme on Piano
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/g4wCb_kkqvU&feature=PlayList&p=AC037C94267AB097&index=8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/g4wCb_kkqvU&feature=PlayList&p=AC037C94267AB097&index=8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

One word.  Extraordinary.


----------



## Thunder

For The Moments I Feel Faint - Relient K


----------



## Resonate

Eight Days a Week ~ The Beatles


----------



## Zex

Dont call me whitney bobby - islands


----------



## SilverCyrus

One step Closer- Linkin Park


----------



## Princess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4zoXO7UvC0
;p


----------



## Resonate

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4zoXO7UvC0
> ;p


lol.  That's a real catchy song.  =P

Dream on ~ Aerosmith


----------



## MattyofAlbion

T.I. Stand Up Guy


----------



## Thunder

White Shadows - Cooooooooooldplay


----------



## Away236

Numner said:
			
		

> Yesterday - The Beatles


*clap* *clap* *clap*

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## Resonate

City of Blue ~ AKFG


----------



## Thunder

The Saints are Coming - U2 and Greenday


----------



## Thunder

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/RERXiliJfdI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/RERXiliJfdI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Whoa o_o


----------



## Resonate

Master Crash said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/RERXiliJfdI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/RERXiliJfdI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Whoa o_o


Whoa is right.  That part was sick at around 1:44 - 2:11!

East to West ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Kiley

I'll miss you-Blink-182


----------



## Thunder

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/RERXiliJfdI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/RERXiliJfdI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Whoa o_o
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa is right.  That part was sick at around 1:44 - 2:11!
> 
> East to West ~ Casting Crowns
Click to expand...

I know right? I wanna learn how to play the Shamisen now 

I Am Understood - Relient K


----------



## Kiley

Speed of sound-Coldplay


----------



## Resonate

Twenty Four ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Kiley

Dizzy-Jimmy eat world


----------



## Resonate

Lifesong ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Vooloo

Kokoro Kiseki by Lin and Ren Haine


----------



## Resonate

Closing Time ~ Semisonic


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive-Skillet

HOLY CRAP!!! This CD is AMAZING!!!


----------



## AndyB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKuX_1cwlpc


----------



## Micah

Don't Wake Me-Skillet

It's a really emotional song because I had two friends die in the past week.


----------



## Micah

"DON'T WAKE ME, CUZ I DON'T WANT TO LEAVE THIS DREAM!
DON'T WAKE ME, CUZ I NEVER SEEM TO STAY ASLEEP ENOUGH WHEN IT'S YOU I'M DREAMING OF.
I DON'T WANNA WAKE UP!"


----------



## Micah

Forgiven-Skillet

Awake is the best. CD. ever.


----------



## Micah

Sometimes-Skillet

_Sometimes I want someone else to hurt like the way I hurt.
It's sick but it makes me feel better
Sometimes I can't hide the demons that I face
Sometimes I don't deny I'm sometimes sinner, sometimes saint_


----------



## Micah

Lucy-Skillet

The most beautiful song of all time.


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Lucy-Skillet


----------



## -C*-

Wow, really?

Like, seriously?


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive-Skillet


Yeah, seriously.


----------



## -C*-

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Awake and Alive-Skillet
> 
> 
> Yeah, seriously.


So you just posted after yourself like 7 times?

Really?


----------



## Micah

-C*- said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive-Skillet
> 
> 
> Yeah, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> So you just posted after yourself like 7 times?
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

I'm listening to different songs. The thread asked what I was listening to.


----------



## -C*-

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive-Skillet
> 
> 
> Yeah, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> So you just posted after yourself like 7 times?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm listening to different songs. The thread asked what I was listening to.
Click to expand...

I can't even begin to express what I'm feeling right now.

Abstracted Camoflage - Cynthia Harrel


----------



## Micah

-C*- said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive-Skillet
> 
> 
> Yeah, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> So you just posted after yourself like 7 times?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm listening to different songs. The thread asked what I was listening to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even begin to express what I'm feeling right now.
> 
> Abstracted Camoflage - Cynthia Harrel
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know you have a severe disdain for me.


----------



## robo.samurai

tenacious D-kickapoo =) it is kickawesome


----------



## Micah

Believe-Skillet


----------



## Micah

The Last Night-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Yours to Hold-Skillet


----------



## EmoMuffin

They said that hell's not hot-Marilyn Manson


----------



## adorkable x

Saltwater room- Owl City


----------



## AndyB

Ignis Solus - Lars Erik Fj


----------



## Resonate

Only Hope ~ Switchfoot

One of the very best songs I have ever heard...In my opinion.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Believe-Skillet


Ditto.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Too Much Time on My Hands - Styx


----------



## Bacon Boy

Myspace ~ Eleventyseven


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Watching Airplanes - Gary Allen


----------



## Nightray

FLOW - COLORS


----------



## coffeebean!

Blame it on the Tetons - Modest Mouse


----------



## Kiley

Speed of Sound-Coldplay


----------



## Vooloo

Meikyuu Butterfly - Nana Mizuki


----------



## coffeebean!

One Chance - Modest Mouse


----------



## Kiley

Dammit- Blink-182


----------



## L-llusion

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Silver and Gold - U2


----------



## Kiley

Down- Blink-182


----------



## Resonate

Don't Stop Believin' ~ Journey


----------



## coffeebean!

Cocaine Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Bacon Boy

No Ordinary Love ~ Tobymac


----------



## Numner

I Gotta Feeling ~ Black Eyed Peas


----------



## djman900

dry kill logic-angel


----------



## Resonate

East to West ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## lilypad

She wolf  - shakira. 

I never listen to this type of music but this song is oddly catchy to me.


----------



## Yokie

Sabaton - Primo Victoria.


----------



## Princess

Wake me Up when September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Resonate

Sea of Faces ~ Kutless


----------



## Vooloo

This opening from Shugo Chara since I'm watching it right now... ^_^;


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sneakin INto Heaven ~ Chris Rice


----------



## brotatochip

Obsessed ~ Mariah Carey


----------



## nooky13

pizza please read pm


----------



## Resonate

Lifesong ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## nooky13

I am doing different games through the night just look for my post the games on active topics


----------



## Princess

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## brotatochip

One Time ~ Justin Bieber


----------



## Resonate

East to West ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## brotatochip

"S My D" ~ Blood On The Dance Floor


----------



## Princess

Lovers in Japan - Coldplay
;p


----------



## Thunder

When You Were Young - The Killers


----------



## Nightray

CARAMELDANSEN. speedy cake version.
oh, it's over xD

VK2 - opening theme


----------



## Kiley

Human-The Killers


----------



## Nightray

FLOW - COLORS


----------



## kalinn

Ricky Martin - She Bang 
oh yeeaahhh xD


----------



## Thunder

Tranquilize - The Killers (feat. Lou Reed)


----------



## Nightray

Kamui Gakupo - J O K E R


----------



## EmoMuffin

Bro, Ashley's Here-Attack Attack!


----------



## Elliot

The tv


----------



## Kiley

Make you smile- Plus 44


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Blame It - Jamie Foxx


----------



## MitchL21

Miley Cyrus - Party In the USA.. its a gud song


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Scene and Herd ~ Relient K


----------



## Nightray

MT - All to myself.


----------



## Conor

No Tomorrow - Orson.


----------



## AndyB

Feeling Good - Muse


----------



## Bacon Boy

Supernatural ~ DC Talk


----------



## Ron Swanson

Kings Of Leon - Notion


----------



## Nightray

Pitbull - Go girl.


----------



## lightningbolt

Pokemon G/S/C Trainer Battle :\


----------



## tazaza

Dream on - Aerosmith

Anyone heard it?


----------



## AC_Goddess

I love Aerosmith.

I'm listening to Bodies by Drowning Pool right now.


----------



## tazaza

AC_Goddess said:
			
		

> I love Aerosmith.
> 
> I'm listening to Bodies by Drowning Pool right now.


Cool have you got Guitar Hero Aerosmith?

Now listening to Jaded by Aerosmith


----------



## merinda!

ACROX said:
			
		

> Obsessed ~ Mariah Carey


*isnt that song bout Eminem?_________________________________________________listening to
Misery Buisness.*


----------



## Nightray

Miku Hatsune - Joker


----------



## Ron Swanson

Kings Of Leon - Use Somebody


----------



## Kiley

Fireflies-Owl City


----------



## Micah

The Part That Hurts The Most (Is Me)-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## coffeebean!

Cold December - Matt Costa


----------



## Micah

Look Away-TFK


----------



## Goaliegal49

Naraku No Hana-Eiko Shimimiya


----------



## Micah

Welcome to the Masquerade-TFK


----------



## Kiley

I will posses your heart-Death cab For Cutie


----------



## Micah

Smack Down-TFK


----------



## lightningbolt

Scatman John: Scatman's World

R.I.P Scatman John

King of Music.....


----------



## adorkable x

Walking on air - Kerli


----------



## Micah

The Invitation-TFK


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Secondhand Serenade - Fall For You


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside-Skillet


----------



## kalinn

Beyonce - Sweet Dreams


----------



## pielover6

Cave Story - Geothermal


----------



## CourageWisdomPower

"This Is Where I Came In" by Bee Gees.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Flo Rida - Right Round


----------



## coffeebean!

No You Girls  - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Resonate

Light of the Sun ~ Audio Adrenaline


----------



## Liv

Billy Joel- Uptown Girl


----------



## Resonate

Yes You Have ~ Leeland

I get to see them on October 3rd!  =D


----------



## Ron Swanson

The All-American Rejects - Swing Swing


----------



## NikoKing

Mayahem Temple - Banjo Tooie OST


----------



## Micah

Rex Eternum-Immediate Music


----------



## Micah

Wake The Dead (Lalipop Remix)-Family Force 5


----------



## DevilGopher

My world- sr-71


----------



## AndyB

Downstream - Braid OST


----------



## Micah

Forgiven-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender-Skillet


----------



## Vooloo

Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver - Team Rocket Battle Music

>_>


----------



## DevilGopher

How to save a life- the fray


----------



## djman900

hipno electronica-tiesto ;3


----------



## Micah

Keep The Party Alive-Family Force 5


----------



## DevilGopher

breaking the habit- Linkin park.


----------



## Resonate

Blues ~ Switchfoot


----------



## kalinn

Run This Town - Rihanna


----------



## Resonate

The Light of the Sun ~ Audio Adrenaline


----------



## Kanye Omari West

hoping for a kanye song on radio :3c

back homeee


----------



## Vooloo

Minna no Tamago - Shugo Chara Eggs!


----------



## Micah

Lucy-Skillet


----------



## technoxmaniac

Washing machine...
>.>


----------



## Micah

Supersonic-Family Force 5


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Good Girls


----------



## King Zap

Scatman's world


----------



## «Jack»

With A Little Help From My Friends- The Beatles


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Pitbull - Hotel Room


----------



## NikoKing

Pokemon Heart gold and Soul Silver OST: Rival battle


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Killers - Mr. Brightside.


----------



## Micah

Bring Me To Life-TFK

Now Mona's Pizza song came on, but I shut it off.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lady Madonna ~ The Beatles


----------



## AndyB

Hero of War - Rise Against


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Chess Hotel ~ The Elms


----------



## Miranda

Becoming the Bull - Atreyu


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hey Jude ~ The Beatles


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hey Jude ~ The Beatles


Beatles <3

Tears into Wine - Billy Talent


----------



## Miranda

Uprising - Muse


----------



## Bacon Boy

She's Cold ~ The Elms

Rock <3


----------



## Vooloo

My mom and her friend talking about something in Vietnamese. =_=


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ignition ~ TobyMac
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Q256UBFGPnk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Q256UBFGPnk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Nightray

Miku, Luka - MAGNET or something.


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Beginning of Gurren Lagann
Found a website that streams em!


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ignition ~ TobyMac
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Q256UBFGPnk'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Q256UBFGPnk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Now that there is a good song. 


Believe-Skillet


----------



## Resonate

Light of the Sun ~ Audio Adrenaline


----------



## kalinn

Jeremih - Im a Star


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Beyonce -  Obsessed


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Killers - Mr. Brightside


----------



## Micah

E for Extinction-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/sAfLUkzvjEs&feature=channel'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/sAfLUkzvjEs&feature=channel' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## wrightfan

U2-Still Havent Found What Im Looking For


----------



## Micah

You Know We're All So Fond of Dying-Children 18:3


----------



## Micah

What If I Stumble-dc talk


----------



## Placebo

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/yVWJmYw8gEw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/yVWJmYw8gEw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Micah

Homemade Valentine-Children 18:3


----------



## Roachey#2

the music in my sig


----------



## AndyB

Heartbeats - Jos


----------



## Tyler

Things I Don't Understand - Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Inhuman-TFK


----------



## Resonate

You Are Everything ~ Matthew West


----------



## Kiley

The man who can't be moved-The Script


----------



## Micah

Learn to Breathe-TFK


----------



## Micah

Learn to Breathe-TFK


----------



## Kanye Omari West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVZX-W3vo9I


----------



## merinda!

*Talk - Coldplay.*


----------



## Kiley

Time to Pretend-MGMT


----------



## Nightray

Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.


----------



## adorkable x

Owl City- Vanilla twilight


----------



## Nic

avenged sevenfold- a little piece of heaven


----------



## Nightray

Gorillaz - DARE


----------



## Micah

Forgiven-Skillet


----------



## easpa

Taylor Swift-Love story


----------



## Nightray

The Gorillaz - Tomorrow comes today.


----------



## Ciaran

Use somebody - Paramore (KOL cover)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/qXk_KVNfInU&feature=fvw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/qXk_KVNfInU&feature=fvw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman!

Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story - Final Boss Battle


----------



## Vooloo

Shugo Chara Eggs!~Shugo! Shugo! (Flute Version)


----------



## AndyB

Genesis - Justice


----------



## Nightray

The Nightmare Before Christmas Intro


----------



## Kiley

Feel Good inc.-Gorillaz


----------



## Nightray

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Feel Good inc.-Gorillaz


ILYKILEY XD
I'm going to listen to that now.... again. Haha


----------



## Kiley

Jojo said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel Good inc.-Gorillaz
> 
> 
> 
> ILYKILEY XD
> I'm going to listen to that now.... again. Haha
Click to expand...

ILYTOO

Substation-Silversun Pickups


----------



## Nightray

The gorillaz - Feel good inc.


----------



## Micah

Beautiful Bride-Flyleaf


----------



## Kiley

Scar Tissue-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Nightray

Gakupo - Joker


----------



## Thunder

Gusty Garden Galaxy from SMG o:


----------



## Vooloo

Guardians 4~School Days (Flute Version Preview)

I'm trying to play some anime and video games on my clarinet but the ones I have right now are really high.


----------



## Thunder

I'll Go Crazy If i Don't Go Crazy Tonight - U2


----------



## Kiley

The Fear-Lily Allen


----------



## merinda!

*Strawberry Swing - Coldplay.*


----------



## Thunder

^^^ Good song.

Vertigo - U2


----------



## Soil

System of a Down/Scars on Broadway


----------



## Thunder

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## Nightray

Ernest Monias - I hear you kockin 
;x


----------



## Thunder

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Kiley

Soul Meets Body-Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## bittermeat

Viva La Vida.


----------



## Resonate

You are Everything ~ Matthew West

<small>_I_


----------



## Thunder

^^ Good song =D

Can't Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## technoxmaniac

Stick Stickly - Attack Attack!


----------



## Nightray

Gorillaz - 19/2000


----------



## Vooloo

Fujisaki Nadeshiko/Nagihiko - Hana Tegami


----------



## Soil

Sugar - System of a Down


----------



## Kanye Omari West

beautiful - [forgot D=]


----------



## Thunder

The Middle - Jimmy Eateth World


----------



## brotatochip

Electric Feel ~ MGMT


----------



## Nightray

Daft Punk - Around The World


----------



## Prof Gallows

Daft Punk- Music Sounds Better With You


----------



## technoxmaniac

The Great Escape - BoysLikeGirls


----------



## Nightray

"ever" by team sleep.


----------



## brotatochip

She Wolf ~ Shakira


----------



## technoxmaniac

DotA - Basshunter


----------



## Resonate

Light of the Sun ~ Audio Adrenaline


----------



## Thunder

On Fire - Switchfoot


----------



## Resonate

Master Crash said:
			
		

> On Fire - Switchfoot


^^ Great Song 

Who am I ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Thunder

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Fire - Switchfoot
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Great Song
> 
> Who am I ~ Casting Crowns
Click to expand...

I know 

Taking Over Me - Evanescence


----------



## Vooloo

Hatsune Miku - Innocence

Gawd, I'm hooked on this song. DX


----------



## dilated_slophole

new american language by dan bern ("god said no" is such an amazing song!)


----------



## Vooloo

Hatsune Miku - Innocence.. still. xD

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/kcD412QfCi8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/kcD412QfCi8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess

LMFAO - La La La


----------



## Kanye Omari West

New York - Jay-Z


----------



## kalinn

Everygirl - Lil Wayne


----------



## Thunder

Paramore - Brick by Boring Brick

Catchy :B


----------



## dilated_slophole

"To Hell with the Devil" by Stryper


----------



## brotatochip

We Are The People ~ Empire Of The Sun


----------



## Miranda

Pepper - Butthole Surfers


----------



## Ricano

The sound of crickets outside my window xD
But seriously, Rollercoaster of Love- RHCP


----------



## kalinn

Jeremih - Im A Star


----------



## Kiley

How Far We've Come-Matchbox 20


----------



## Entei Slider

Nothing -_-.


----------



## Hiro

Perfect (Exceeder) - Mason VS. Princess Superstar <33


----------



## Micah

What Yo Name Is-Group 1 Crew


----------



## Nightray

the gorillaz - 19/2000


----------



## Ron Swanson

Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire


----------



## Deleted User

"Between **** and p*ss we are born" - Anaal Nathrakh


----------



## Nightray

The gorillaz - Feel good inc.


----------



## kalinn

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## Thunder

To Be Loved - Papa Roach


----------



## Vooloo

[Megapoid] GUMI - Circus


----------



## Thunder

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/hu0rGwySDpE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/hu0rGwySDpE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I love this fast pace music :-D


----------



## Conor

Chip Diddy Chip - Chipmunk.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/H6pMD1qhedE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/H6pMD1qhedE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Ron Swanson

Owl City - Umbrella Beach


----------



## pielover6

Green Day - 21 guns 

It's in mah sig.


----------



## Micah

Perfect-The Letter Black


----------



## AndyB

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/qXk_KVNfInU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/qXk_KVNfInU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Micah

Savior (live)-Skillet


----------



## Resonate

My Glorious ~ Delirious?


----------



## Rockman!

Daft Punk - Robot Rock


----------



## Nightray

The gorillaz - feel good inc.


----------



## Thunder

When You Were Young - The Killers


----------



## Caleb

Danny Kayne and the Andrew Sisters - Civilization 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GgwAaDeUvU


----------



## Numner

Caleb said:
			
		

> Danny Kayne and the Andrew Sisters - Civilization
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GgwAaDeUvU


Bingo Bango Bongo?
=D


----------



## Nightray

Kaya - Psycho butterfly


----------



## coffeebean!

Friday I'm In Love by The Cure


----------



## Numner

The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw-J8kC5DHo


----------



## Vooloo

Kaito's World is Mine - KAITO

Damn, I've been so addicted to Vocaloid lately. ._.


----------



## Goaliegal49

Super Scription of Data-Eiko Shimamiya


----------



## Paradox

ska music, you know


----------



## pielover6

http://www.youtube.com/v/9BR4YtsQMfw&feature=player_embedded#t=219


----------



## technoxmaniac

Trip 2 Wonderland - Nightcore


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Breaking the Habit - Linkin Park


----------



## Nightray

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Kaito's World is Mine - KAITO
> 
> Damn, I've been so addicted to Vocaloid lately. ._.


Me too ;o


MikuxLuka - Magnet


----------



## Kanye Omari West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCiVXigrjjQ

IF I
I GET TO KNOW YOUR NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME


----------



## Kiley

Soul Meets Body-Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## sarahbear

Spain - Between the Trees.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Owl City - Umbrella Beach


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lady Gaga - Love Games


----------



## Nightray

The Gorillaz - 19/2000


----------



## kalinn

Break Up - Mario


----------



## merinda!

*Innocence - Avril Lavigne.*


----------



## Hiro

Clumsy - Fergie

_Clumsy 'cause i'm falling in love...~_


----------



## sarahbear

Taking Every Chance - Ivoryline.


----------



## Kiley

Soul meets body-Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Right Round - Flo Rida.


----------



## Kiley

Feel good inc.-The Gorillaz


----------



## Nightray

The Gorillaz - Tomorrow comes today


----------



## sarahbear

Hammers and Hearts - Daphne Loves Derby.


----------



## Princess

http://www.youtube.com/v/y3IRCWYHf8g
G Dragon - Butterfly


----------



## EmoMuffin

Catfish soup-Attack attack!


----------



## Nightray

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/y3IRCWYHf8g
> G Dragon - Butterfly


Me too xD


----------



## Princess

Jojo said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/y3IRCWYHf8g
> G Dragon - Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> Me too xD
Click to expand...

Yay~


----------



## kalinn

30h!3 - Starstruckk


----------



## Princess

Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me


----------



## Thunder

Satellite Skin - Modest Mouse


----------



## Grawr

Marylin Manson and Lady GaGa's "Love Game" remix.

Bahahahaaa...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Sean Kingston - On The Dance Floor

@grawr: psssh, it's a good song


----------



## Rockman!

http://www.youtube.com/v/nJlLOIqyJGo


----------



## Pear

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/nJlLOIqyJGo


*wants old CN back*


----------



## Thunder

Deathbed - Relient K


----------



## Resonate

Captivated ~ Shawn McDonald


----------



## Thunder

Smile (Accoustic) - Kutless


----------



## Thunder

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## Mickey

Demo (ft. Unknown Artist(s)) - Don't Give a Damn About You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6knHTGDX3J8


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Pains Of Being Pure At Heart - Higher Than The Stars

I heard it yesterday.


----------



## brotatochip

Keep It Real ~ JB 
xD


----------



## nfsfan18

Drake ft. Kanye West, Lil Wayne, and Eminem- Forever


----------



## Thunder

The Game - Motorhead


----------



## Nightray

Gakupo - Joker


----------



## NikoKing

Banjo Kazooie OST: Rusty Bucket Bay


----------



## Gnome

The battle bongos of ODST. They're stuck in my head. ;~;


----------



## Pokeman

The television.


----------



## Thunder

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hero - Skillet


Awake and Alive-Skillet

>:l


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Older I Get - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive-Skillet
> 
> >:l
Click to expand...

Monster - Skillet

You lose, homeboy.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Mariah Carey - Obsessed


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive-Skillet
> 
> >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monster - Skillet
> 
> You lose, homeboy.
Click to expand...

It's Not Me It's You-Skillet

I pwn you.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive-Skillet
> 
> >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monster - Skillet
> 
> You lose, homeboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Not Me It's You-Skillet
> 
> I pwn you.
Click to expand...

Hero, Monster, Awake and Alive, Lucy - Skillet

HA!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive-Skillet
> 
> >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monster - Skillet
> 
> You lose, homeboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Not Me It's You-Skillet
> 
> I pwn you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hero, Monster, Awake and Alive, Lucy - Skillet
> 
> HA!
Click to expand...

Donuts, Go Nuts - Splosionman 

I win.


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive-Skillet
> 
> >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monster - Skillet
> 
> You lose, homeboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Not Me It's You-Skillet
> 
> I pwn you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hero, Monster, Awake and Alive, Lucy - Skillet
> 
> HA!
Click to expand...

It's Not Me It's You, You should've when you could've, Don't wake me, One day Too Late, Believe-Skillet.


I win.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Monster - Skillet
> 
> You lose, homeboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Not Me It's You-Skillet
> 
> I pwn you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hero, Monster, Awake and Alive, Lucy - Skillet
> 
> HA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donuts, Go Nuts - Splosionman
> 
> I win.
Click to expand...

Damn, i lost


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's Not Me It's You-Skillet
> 
> I pwn you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hero, Monster, Awake and Alive, Lucy - Skillet
> 
> HA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donuts, Go Nuts - Splosionman
> 
> I win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, i lost
Click to expand...

You just lost the peanut butter.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Beautiful - Eminem


----------



## kalinn

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi


----------



## brotatochip

Viva La Vida ~ Coldplay <3


----------



## kalinn

Grillz - Nelly

lol old song xD


----------



## brotatochip

Where Are You Now ~ Honor Society


----------



## squishysaar

<big>supercell - Kimi no Shiranai Monogatari </big>


----------



## Chibi

HERE is the topic >/

Misty Mountain Hop - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

Life is a show

cassie steele


----------



## coffeebean!

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## Rockman!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcjOZP5kwzQ


----------



## Hub12

Last Resort-Papa Roach

~CUT MY LIFE INTO PIECES! THIS IS THE LAST RESORT!~


----------



## Thunder

Berick Bah Borin Berick - Parah moore


----------



## Bacon Boy

Nikopol ~ qadtbep


----------



## Thunder

Spaysemon - Da Kyllarz


----------



## coffeebean!

Digging Holes in the Water - Ugly Casanova


----------



## brotatochip

Someday ~ Rob Thomas


----------



## coffeebean!

Tell Me Baby - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Kiley

Break Even-The Script


----------



## brotatochip

Family Affair ~ Mary J. Blige


----------



## Kiley

Violet Hill-Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Violet Hill-Coldplay


This^


----------



## Sunshine.

Vanilla Sky - Umbrella
<small>awsome cover.</small>


----------



## Thunder

God Put a Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay


----------



## PurelyYoshi

Your Favorite Song - Stereo Skyline


----------



## Thunder

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## Goaliegal49

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - Eiko Shimimiaya


----------



## brotatochip

Vanilla Twilight ~ Owl City <3


----------



## Thunder

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## brotatochip

Your Song ~ Elton John 

"I hope you don't mind that I put down in words, how wonderful life is, with you in the world <3"


----------



## Gnome

Styx - Lady


----------



## Thunder

Tranquilize - The Killers, featuring Lou Reed!


----------



## Sunshine.

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hysteria - Muse


^
Pwnage song. Listening to it now 8D


----------



## brotatochip

Keep It Real ~ Jonas Brothers xD


----------



## Gnome

"Oh mama, I can hear you cryin', you're so sad and alone."

"Hang man is comin' down from the gallows I don't have very long."

Renegade - Styxx


----------



## brotatochip

First Date ~ Blink-182

"Let's make this night last forever, forever and ever!"


----------



## Sunshine.

AverageSean said:
			
		

> "Oh mama, I can hear you cryin', you're so sad and alone."
> 
> "Hang man is comin' down from the gallows I don't have very long."
> 
> Renegade - Styxx


o:
My friends godfather is from Styxx!


Supermassive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## brotatochip

Electric Feel ~ MGMT

"I said ooh girl, you shocked me like an electric eel <3"


----------



## Gnome

Sunshine. said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh mama, I can hear you cryin', you're so sad and alone."
> 
> "Hang man is comin' down from the gallows I don't have very long."
> 
> Renegade - Styxx
> 
> 
> 
> o:
> My friends godfather is from Styxx!
> 
> 
> Supermassive Black Hole - Muse
Click to expand...

Tell her to give her godfather a hug.


----------



## Thunder

Sunshine.: I know 

Michelle: How could you? :c

Michelleh's old favorite song 

Human - The Killers


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sunshine.: I know
> 
> Michelle: How could you? :c
> 
> Michelleh's old favorite song
> 
> Human - The Killers


How could I what? O:

Spaceman ~ The Killers ;D


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine.: I know
> 
> Michelle: How could you? :c
> 
> Michelleh's old favorite song
> 
> Human - The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> How could I what? O:
> 
> Spaceman ~ The Killers ;D
Click to expand...

Listen to that crap D: Jonas Brothers :X


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine.: I know
> 
> Michelle: How could you? :c
> 
> Michelleh's old favorite song
> 
> Human - The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> How could I what? O:
> 
> Spaceman ~ The Killers ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to that crap D: Jonas Brothers :X
Click to expand...

I like that song. ;D


----------



## Sunshine.

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine.: I know
> 
> Michelle: How could you? :c
> 
> Michelleh's old favorite song
> 
> Human - The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> How could I what? O:
> 
> Spaceman ~ The Killers ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to that crap D: Jonas Brothers :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that song. ;D
Click to expand...

Thats the only Jonas song I like.
Its upbeat C:


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine.: I know
> 
> Michelle: How could you? :c
> 
> Michelleh's old favorite song
> 
> Human - The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> How could I what? O:
> 
> Spaceman ~ The Killers ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to that crap D: Jonas Brothers :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that song. ;D
Click to expand...

:X

02 - Kirby 64


----------



## brotatochip

Sunshine. said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine.: I know
> 
> Michelle: How could you? :c
> 
> Michelleh's old favorite song
> 
> Human - The Killers
> 
> 
> 
> How could I what? O:
> 
> Spaceman ~ The Killers ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to that crap D: Jonas Brothers :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that song. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the only Jonas song I like.
> Its upbeat C:
Click to expand...

Yes! Someone who understands 

Successful ~ Drake<333


----------



## Thunder

All These Things I've Done - The Killers


----------



## brotatochip

Somebody Told Me ~ The Killers


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Part - Coldplay


----------



## brotatochip

We Are The People ~ Empire Of The Sun


----------



## Goaliegal49

Hero- Skillet


----------



## brotatochip

Party In The USA ~ Miley Cyrus


----------



## Thunder

^^^ D: IT NEVER STOPS xO

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## Resonate

Can't Stop ~ Leeland


----------



## Thunder

Voices - Rev Theory

yay, Randy Orton.


----------



## Hub12

Breaking Benjamin-I will not bow.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

Around the World- Daft Punk

Daft Punk ftw ;D


----------



## Princess

Ice - LIGHTS


----------



## Sunshine.

Lily Allen - LDN


----------



## brotatochip

Uprising ~ Muse<3


----------



## coffeebean!

Marching Bands of Manhattan - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## The Sign Painter

Human- The Killers


----------



## brotatochip

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Marching Bands of Manhattan - Death Cab for Cutie


^ Great song<3


The Warning ~ Eminem


----------



## Sunshine.

Without me - Eminem 
xD


----------



## brotatochip

Dig It ~ D-Tent Boys xD


----------



## The Sign Painter

Pretty Fly For aWhite Guy- The Offspring


----------



## brotatochip

Hello Seattle ~ Owl City


----------



## Resonate

The Face of Love ~ Sanctus Real


----------



## Ricano

http://www.youtube.com/v/LA2CpQWg2pA


----------



## Thunder

Billie Jean - MJ


----------



## Ryusaki

linkin park!


----------



## Thunder

The Game - Motorhead


----------



## Resonate

We're Trying ~ Sanctus Real


----------



## Thunder

Devil Went Down to Georgia - Steve Ouimette


----------



## Princess

Seinfield.
xP


----------



## Hub12

Party In The U.S.A.-Miley Cyrus.


LLOLOLOLOOL


----------



## Princess

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Party In The U.S.A.-Miley Cyrus.
> 
> 
> LLOLOLOLOOL


._.
I'm very disappointed in you.


----------



## Hub12

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party In The U.S.A.-Miley Cyrus.
> 
> 
> LLOLOLOLOOL
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> I'm very disappointed in you.
Click to expand...

I'm disappointed in your mom.




AWWWWWWWWWWWW SNAAAAAAAAAAAP.


----------



## Princess

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party In The U.S.A.-Miley Cyrus.
> 
> 
> LLOLOLOLOOL
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> I'm very disappointed in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm disappointed in your mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWW SNAAAAAAAAAAAP.
Click to expand...

YOURDAD.


----------



## Micah

Live Free Or Let Me Die-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Keep the Party Alive-Family Force 5


----------



## Gnome

Around the World - Daft Punk


----------



## Micah

Those Nights-Skillet


----------



## Gnome

Something About Us - Daft Punk


----------



## Resonate

The Only thing that's beautiful in me ~ Rush of Fools


----------



## Ricano

Africa- Toto
For some reason...


----------



## kalinn

1, 2, 3, 4 - Plain White T's


----------



## Zex

Skyway Avenue by We The Kings.


----------



## Thunder

Hero - Skillet


----------



## brotatochip

Comatose ~ Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## Chibi

Ship of fools - Robert Plant


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

the news


----------



## Thunder

In Too Deep - Sum41


----------



## Resonate

Can't Stop ~ Leeland


----------



## Nightray

flow - colors


----------



## Thunder

Welcome to da Jungel - Guns'n Roses


----------



## Kiley

I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight-U2


----------



## Chibi

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## DevilGopher

The middle- Jimmy eat the world


----------



## Thunder

Politik - Coldplay


----------



## Kiley

Violet Hill-Coldplay


----------



## Chibi

Highway to hell - ACDC


----------



## Resonate

An Amazing Song:

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Ud-AOLbto3s'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Ud-AOLbto3s' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## brotatochip

Brand New Remix ~ Drake feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## The Sign Painter

Not really listening, but right now I am singing Better Dead than Lead by Ted Leo/Rx to myself


----------



## merinda!

*Foundations - Kate Nash.
<3*


----------



## Thunder

King Rat - Modest Mouse


----------



## Thunder

Ignition - Toby Mac


----------



## pielover6

http://www.youtube.com/v/9BR4YtsQMfw&feature=PlayList&p=CFDE575401B3B135&index=6

Blue Blast - Winning the Rainbow


----------



## gerardo781

The Beatles - Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da


----------



## coffeebean!

Macarena by Los Del Rio

:B


----------



## CourageWisdomPower

"Angels We Have Heard On High" by Family Force 5. Aah, Christmas music already.


----------



## Resonate

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Ud-AOLbto3s'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Ud-AOLbto3s' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## NikoKing

HailFire Peaks - Banjo Tooie OST


----------



## gerardo781

System Of A Down - Kill Rock 'N Roll


----------



## kalinn

an episode of spongebob squarepants!


----------



## coffeebean!

Fall from a Star - Kill Paradise


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fall from a Star - Kill Paradise


^ :veryhappy:


----------



## AndyB

Whiskey in the Jar - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Thunder

Hero - Skillet


----------



## beehdaubs

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


Me being a guy and listening to Lady Gaga makes me feel somewhat ashamed of myself, but I particularly enjoy listening to this song.


----------



## brotatochip

Rehab ~ Amy Winehouse


----------



## Thunder

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Paparazzi - Lady Gaga
> 
> 
> Me being a guy and listening to Lady Gaga makes me feel somewhat ashamed of myself, but I particularly enjoy listening to this song.


*smacks Daubs*


----------



## Chibi

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Thunder

I Don't Need a Soul(To Hold) - Relient K


----------



## Kiley

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger-Daft Punk


----------



## Nightray

Flow - Colors


----------



## Resonate

Don't Give Up ~ Sanctus Real


----------



## Thunder

King Rat - Modest Mouse

Edit: Whoops, forgot the artist XD


----------



## Resonate

She's So High ~ Tal Bachman


----------



## Thunder

Franz Ferdiand - The Dark of Matinee


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Killers - Mr. Brightside


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Kids ~ MGMT =D


----------



## Ron Swanson

Innerpartysystem - Don't Stop

<3


----------



## Caleb

Aint No Place for the Wicked - Cage the Elephants


----------



## Nightray

Kurutto Mawatte Ikkaiten by Hatsune Miku


----------



## Bacon Boy

Leaders of Men
The Daniel Pemberton TV Orchestra


----------



## SpikeHawk

Video Games by the Blackout Band


----------



## Thunder

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Around the World ~ Monkey Majik :>


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Part - Coldplay


----------



## kalinn

Where is the love - Black eyed peas 
AndyB's sig and avi made me wanna listen to it


----------



## Resonate

SCV Double Beat '04

Watch it all the way through.  It's the most grooving Drum Line feature you'll ever hear.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9Q5MbGZqJkE&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9Q5MbGZqJkE&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

It's Definitely Marching Band Season...


----------



## Thunder

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## Micah

Confessions (What's Inside My Head)-Red


----------



## Thunder

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Micah

Mystery of You-Red


----------



## Joe

Nihtcore - Wherever you Are
o:


----------



## Miranda

Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## AndyB

Where is the Love - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Thunder

King Rat - Modest Mouse


----------



## Anna

I can be - Taio Cruz


----------



## robo.samurai

Dragonforce- through the fire and flames


----------



## Irock

*Misunderstood* by *Dream Theater*


----------



## Bacon Boy

By Your Side ~ Tenth Avenue North


----------



## Thunder

Uprising - Muse


----------



## Sab

trippin on my rooster - RANGER$


----------



## Miranda

Becoming the Bull - Atreyu


----------



## Bacon Boy

You're In Valley Town ~ Dale North & Mustin


----------



## Kiley

Soul Meets Body- Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## AndyB

http://www.youtube.com/v/euRWeb58hMo
Cannot get this out of my head


----------



## Micah

Shadows-Red


----------



## Sab

i'm a nerd - swagg kidz


----------



## Princess

Best I ever had - Drake


----------



## kierraaa-

Boys Like Girls- HeroHeroine


----------



## Pizza Survivor

Black Eyed Peas - Boom Boom Pow
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9F444CELomo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9F444CELomo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Fantastic group and song!


----------



## Resonate

Captivated ~ Shawn McDonald

_I am, I'm captivated by you
In all that you do
I am, I'm captivated_


----------



## Elliot

They Don't Really Care about us~Michael Jackson
Or Is it..
They Don't Care About us~ Michael Jackson
I don't know which D:
                                                ~~~Touching song though ~~~


----------



## Pizza Survivor

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> They Don't Really Care about us~Michael Jackson
> Or Is it..
> They Don't Care About us~ Michael Jackson
> I don't know which D:
> ~~~Touching song though ~~~


It is indeed, RIP MJ!


----------



## Micah

Never Enough-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Micah

Eggshells-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Micah

Party (Citizens Come Out)-Diverse City Band


----------



## Bacon Boy

Monster ~ Skillet


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Monster ~ Skillet


<3


----------



## Princess

Use Somebody - Kings Of Leon


----------



## Micah

Take It All Away-Red


----------



## Princess

Last Night - Keyshia Cole ft. P Diddy


----------



## Micah

Overtake You-Red


----------



## Princess

Poker Face- Lady GaGa


----------



## Tree

Requiem for a Dream - Howard Shore.


----------



## Princess

Don't trust me - 3Oh!3
_
She wants to touch me woah oh.._


----------



## Away236

my lifeless soul depressingly droning.


----------



## Pear

I love this song, and this guy brings it to a whole new level.

http://www.youtube.com/v/tyYW_6zfBH0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyYW_6zfBH0


----------



## Princess

This is it - Michael Jackson


----------



## kalinn

Summer Lovin' - Grease 
;D


----------



## merinda!

*Coin Laundry - Lisa Mitchell.*


----------



## Ryusaki

right now i am liknin park in the end i always play it on the internet channel better 
sound


----------



## Micah

Christmas Time Is Here-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

No Grave-Newsboys


----------



## Micah

My Friend Jesus-Newsboys


----------



## Bacon Boy

Strange Things ~ Randy Newman 
(Toy Story) <3


----------



## Micah

Shadows-Red

(again)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Heat Vision ~ DarkeSword


----------



## Micah

Death of Me-Red


----------



## SamXX

New York - Paloma Faith


----------



## Micah

Bring Me To Life-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

Breathe into Me - Red


----------



## Micah

Fire It Up-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

Already Over - Red


----------



## Micah

Smack Down-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

Lost - Red


----------



## Micah

Overtake You-Red


Red was on their live video chat earlier today. http://www.kyte.tv/ch/346940-redtouring

They are awesome.


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Overtake You-Red
> 
> 
> Red was on their live video chat earlier today. http://www.kyte.tv/ch/346940-redtouring
> 
> They are awesome.


Really? Sweet, sucks i missed it. ;~;

But yeah, they're really awesome =D

Hide - Red


----------



## NikoKing

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zdNdjF-htY&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zdNdjF-htY&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I'm definitely getting this song off iTunes for my iPod  .


----------



## kalinn

I Wanna - The All-American Rejects


----------



## Micah

Confessions-Red


----------



## Thunder

Devastation and Reform - Relient K


----------



## Micah

Never Be The Same-Red


----------



## +Justice+

Dinosaurs Go Rawr-Amy Can Flyy


----------



## Thunder

The Next Thing You Know - Matthew West


----------



## Micah

Start Again-Red


Man, I've been listening to too much Red.


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Start Again-Red
> 
> 
> Man, I've been listening to too much Red.


Heh, i'm kinda like that, although it's usually just one song that i play over and over.... Really annoys my bros, lol.

Colored People - DC Talk


----------



## Resonate

Slow Down Time ~ Jeremy Camp


----------



## Thunder

Adonai - The O.C. Supertones


----------



## Pear

21 Guns- Greenday

I know they haven't mad a good song since 2006, but I actually like 21 Guns.


----------



## Micah

Ordinary World-Red


----------



## Resonate

The Only Thing That's Beautiful in Me ~ Rush of Fools


----------



## Pokeman

Crickets


----------



## merinda!

*discobi*ch - Kylian Mash feat Laurent Konrad*


----------



## Micah

Never Be The Same-Red


----------



## AndyB

Broadcast - Ever We Fall


----------



## Rockman!

Chrono Trigger - Overclocked ReMix: 'Ocean Palace (Wave Breaker)'


----------



## Thunder

Rage Against the Machine - Get on your Knees


----------



## Kiley

Hold me Down- Motion city soundtrack


----------



## Micah

Wake Up Call-Relient K


----------



## Resonate

Slow Down Time ~ Jeremy Camp


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Ting Tings - Shut Up And Let Me Go


----------



## kalinn

I'm a Star - Jeremih


----------



## PoxyLemon

come alive-Foo fighters (best band alive)


----------



## Thunder

Exitude - The Killers


----------



## kalinn

The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


^w00t

2:00AM - Animal Crossing


----------



## PoxyLemon

kalinn said:
			
		

> The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


kalinn u are my dream girl now 
i love that song

Number One - Hazel Fernandes


----------



## PoxyLemon

i would anything for love - meat loaf


----------



## kalinn

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## PoxyLemon

Once and for and all - foo fighters


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bliss ~ Muse


----------



## Thunder

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## Rockman!

Bowser's Inside Story - Plack Beach


----------



## Vooloo

Tsukiyo No Marionetto - Ikuto Tsukiyomi


----------



## Caleb

kalinn said:
			
		

> I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


This because you reminded me of it.

Havent heard it in months and its an awesome song.


----------



## Rockman!

Cutie Honey intro.


----------



## Micah

Death of Me-Red


----------



## Micah

Caleb said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm So Sick - Flyleaf
> 
> 
> 
> This because you reminded me of it.
> 
> Havent heard it in months and its an awesome song.
Click to expand...

_I'm so sick, infected with where I live. Let me live without this empty bliss, selfishness. I'm so sick!_

w00t! Memento Mori comes out November 10.


----------



## Rockman!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ln4BBzMBE8


----------



## Caleb

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm So Sick - Flyleaf
> 
> 
> 
> This because you reminded me of it.
> 
> Havent heard it in months and its an awesome song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm so sick, infected with where I live. Let me live without this empty bliss, selfishness. I'm so sick!_
> 
> w00t! Memento Mori comes out November 10.
Click to expand...

Yeah! I know!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic&feature=related

I can play part of this on the guitar. (the acoustic)


----------



## PoxyLemon

The pretender - foo fighters


----------



## Hiro

Bring me back to Life - Evanscence


----------



## Ryusaki

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Bring me back to Life - Evanscence


My second favorite song.
But my 1st is 
http://www.youtube.com/v/jpYD6cjx5M0


----------



## bittermeat

The Arcade Fire - Wake Up


----------



## Kiley

Substitution-Silversun Pickups


----------



## Micah

I'm listening a commercial for Avodart. o_0

I do not need to hear that.


----------



## kalinn

You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift


----------



## Princess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF1wZQzpeKA

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[:


----------



## Anna

Heartless cover - the fray


----------



## PoxyLemon

Faint - Linkinpark


----------



## Resonate

Constant ~ Building 429


----------



## bittermeat

John Mayer - No Such Thing


----------



## Kiley

I'll go Crazy if I don't go crazy tonight-U2


----------



## Lord Yuan

Mr. T - Mr.T's Commandments


----------



## kalinn

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Micah

Whispers in the Dark-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Fire It Up-TFK


----------



## kalinn

Fallin' For You - Colbie Caillat


----------



## Micah

Shadows-Red


----------



## PoxyLemon

Rooftops - Lost prophets


----------



## Micah

Extreme Days (Live)-tobyMac


----------



## PoxyLemon

Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden=EPIC SONG


----------



## Micah

One Day Too Late-Skillet


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Kids, MGMT


----------



## Kiley

Thats not my name- The Ting Tings


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

greenday american idiot


----------



## Kiley

Shut up and let me go- The Ting Tings


----------



## PoxyLemon

Beelezeboss - Tenacious D


----------



## Kiley

Down- Blink-182


----------



## PoxyLemon

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Down- B]i love that song
> 
> 
> 
> I'm No Super - Lazlo Bane


----------



## kalinn

La Camisa Negra - Juanes

our spanish teacher played this song in class today, and now its stuck in my head lol


----------



## Kiley

Break even- The Script


----------



## EmoMuffin

What happens if I can't check my myspace when we get there- Attack Attack!


----------



## djman900

Smack my derb-alpha twins
(Very good song )


----------



## coffeebean!

Heavy - Tegan & Sara


----------



## «Jack»

I've been addicted to U2 lately.
Seconds: U2
Sunday Bloody Sunday: U2
Beautiful Day: U2
Mysterious Ways: U2


----------



## Kiley

I miss you- Blink-182


----------



## Rockman!

Bowser's Inside Story - Plack Beach


----------



## Gnome

Blink 182 - I Miss You


----------



## Micah

John Woo-Newsboys


----------



## Micah

Cornelius-Newsboys


----------



## Sonicdan369

Eric Prydz : Pjanoo
http://www.youtube.com/v/vbEeJoJ4NV8


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

casino Royale playing on tv in the next room.


----------



## kalinn

Be On You - Ne Yo


----------



## Princess

Sexy *censored.4.0* - Akon ft. David Guetta


----------



## Nightray

Hirano Aya - Hare hare yukai


----------



## TomC

Bring Me The Horizon - Pray for plagues


----------



## bittermeat

Utada Hikaru - Simple and Clean (Orchestrated)


----------



## Nic

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Utada Hikaru - Simple and Clean (Orchestrated)


This.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

an episode of house on my i-pod i have seen alot because to loud around hear with realitives over for some reason.


----------



## PoxyLemon

21 Guns - Green Day


----------



## Princess

Two Ton Paperweight - Psychostick


----------



## PoxyLemon

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## Bacon Boy

Trying ~ eleventyseven


----------



## AndyB

Videotape - Radiohead


----------



## Princess

Situations - Escape The Fate

<33


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside-Skillet


----------



## diddygirl97

this http://www.youtube.com/v/MEKDF_WbMlg&autoplay=1&loop=1


----------



## Princess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6Ft_T-oMEY

o-o


----------



## Micah

Falling Inside The Black-Skillet


----------



## Princess

Because of you - ne-yo


----------



## Micah

HOLD UP! WAIT A MINUTE! PUT A LITTLE LOVE IN IT!

Love Addict-FF5


----------



## Numner

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> this


STOP
Bob Dylan - Forever Young


----------



## Sunshine.

Everything is Gonna Be Okay -Brittani Louise Taylor


----------



## Micah

Supersonic-Family Force 5


----------



## Resonate

Amazed ~ Building 429


----------



## Numner

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-1TTXdsCtvw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-1TTXdsCtvw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<3


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> HOLD UP! WAIT A MINUTE! PUT A LITTLE LOVE IN IT!
> 
> Love Addict-FF5


Love that song.

Forward Motion - Relient K


----------



## Micah

Rebirthing-Skillet


----------



## brotatochip

Awake & Alive ~ Skilletttt


----------



## Micah

Away From Me-The Letter Black


----------



## Micah

Away From Me-The Letter Black


----------



## Thunder

Knights of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## Micah

Flights-Falling Up


----------



## Micah

Recess-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Micah

X-Girlfriend-Family Force 5


----------



## kalinn

Down - Jay Sean


----------



## Micah

Party Foul-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Looking For Angels-Skillet


----------



## Micah

My Obsession (live)-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Extreme Days-tobyMac

(Ha, I OWN this thread)


----------



## PoxyLemon

The Pretender - Foo Fighters


----------



## Kiley

Break even- The script


----------



## Micah

Made To Love-tobyMac


----------



## Anna

haven't met you yet - michael buble


----------



## Micah

Secrets and Regrets-Pillar


----------



## Ryusaki

http://www.youtube.com/v/_AubvMnIwUM


----------



## Kiley

The  Saltwater Room-Owl City


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

how can I live By. lll Nino


----------



## Kiley

When you were young-The Killers


----------



## PoxyLemon

Alcohol Drinking Hero - Aaron Davies


----------



## Bacon Boy

F-Zero ~ Entertainment System


----------



## AndyB

Saint Veronika - Billy Talent


----------



## Micah

Under My Skin-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Keys To The Kingdom-Group 1 Crew


----------



## Resonate

Name ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Micah

The Thirst Is Taking Over-Skillet


----------



## Thunder

New Day - Adelita's Way


----------



## kalinn

Everytime we Touch - Cascada


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

^Love that song

I Got It From My Mama - will.i.am ft. Fergie

....lol


----------



## Thunder

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Remember Me - T.I. ft. Mary J. Blige


----------



## kalinn

Freakum Dress - Beyonce


----------



## Miranda

Aint No Rest for the Wicked - Cage the Elephant


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Dimelo - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## brotatochip

Meet Me Halfway ~ Black Eyed Peas


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Obsession (No Es Amor) [Spanish Version] - Frankie J


----------



## Micah

Sometimes-Skillet


----------



## brotatochip

Black and Gold ~ Sam Sparro


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender-Skillet


----------



## brotatochip

Ima Monster ~ BOTDF


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside-Skillet


----------



## Micah

One Day Too Late-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Should've When You Could've-Skillet


----------



## Micah

T'was The Night Before Christmas-Family Force 5


----------



## Resonate

The Blues ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Bacon Boy

Monster ~ Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Sweetness-Jimmy Eat World


----------



## kalinn

these 2 girls in my chemistry class that wont shut up :l


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> these 2 girls in my chemistry class that wont shut up :l


record their conversation and post it on tbt


----------



## kalinn

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 girls in my chemistry class that wont shut up :l
> 
> 
> 
> record their conversation and post it on tbt
Click to expand...

its not interesting at all.. they're takin pics on photobooth (on the mac) 
and they laugh at every single picture they take. 
they've been giggling for the past 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Bacon Boy

SoS ~ SAiNT 420


----------



## PoxyLemon

Dont Stop Believin' - Journey (EPIC SONG N SONG OF THE DAY)


----------



## Bacon Boy

You're In Valley Town ~ Dale North & Mustin


----------



## Resonate

Don't Give Up ~ Sanctus Real


----------



## PoxyLemon

Statues - Foo Fighters (fav band)


----------



## Micah

Ordinary World-Red


----------



## Micah

Overtake You-Red

(You come to get me, but you'll end up dead!!!)


----------



## diddygirl97

oh ya south park theam


----------



## Micah

Gone-tobyMac

(My favorite song at the moment)


----------



## Thunder

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/1OQhCWzOi9c'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/1OQhCWzOi9c' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Had this song stuck in my head. I've been watching too much WWE.


----------



## bittermeat

Corinne Bailey Rae - Like a Star


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Breath Into Me - Red


----------



## AndyB

River Below - Billy Talent


----------



## Micah

Boomin' - tobyMac


----------



## Micah

Suddenly- tobyMac


----------



## Micah

Ignition- tobyMac

(Yay for triple posts)


----------



## Micah

Catchafire (Whoopsi Daisy) - tobyMac


----------



## Princess

Don't Dance - 3Oh!3


----------



## Micah

Hey Now-tobyMac


----------



## Numner

I'm usually against this, but I musthttp://www.youtube.com/v/9xMCNmUaGko&autoplay=1


----------



## kalinn

Ignition (remix) - R Kelly


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Morning After Dark - Timbaland ft. SoShy


----------



## Resonate

Town in Blue ~ AKFG


----------



## Micah

Suddenly - tobyMac

(because I just feel like listening to this)


----------



## Micah

Face of the Earth- tobyMac


----------



## Micah

Face of the Earth- tobyMac


----------



## Micah

No Ordinary Love-tobyMac


----------



## Micah

Do You Know (remix)- tobyMac


----------



## kalinn

One Step at a Time - Jordin Sparks


----------



## Micah

City On Our Knees-tobyMac

(It's a great song, but since when did tobyMac become adult contemporary?)


----------



## SamXX

Where the Lines Overlap - Paramore


----------



## AndyB

Moving Pictures - The Cribs


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Meet Me Halfway - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Thunder

King Rat - Modest Mouse


----------



## Kiley

I'll go crazy if I don't go crazy tonight-U2


----------



## kalinn

Replay - Sean Kingston


----------



## Thunder

To Be Loved - Papa Roach


----------



## Kiley

Down- Blink-182


----------



## Paige98

Obsessed - Mariah Carey


----------



## Thunder

Buh-leed it Ow-ut - Leenkeen Pawk


----------



## Kiley

Speed of sound-Coldplay


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Ready, Set, Go! - Tokio Hotel


----------



## kalinn

I Wanna - All American Rejects


----------



## Thunder

Spaceman - Le Killarz


----------



## diddygirl97

family guy


----------



## merinda!

*Eiffel 65 - Blue (Da Ba Dee)

Don't judge me.*


----------



## Nightray

Daft Punk - Around the world


----------



## EmoMuffin

Bulls Make Money, Bears Make Money, Pigs Get Slaughtered-Chiodos


----------



## kalinn

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Micah

Somebody's Watching-tobyMac

Now: Forgiven-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Monster (Piano Tribute)-Skillet

Yes! My band is playing Monster!


----------



## Micah

Monster-Skillet


----------



## Resonate

Broken Youth ~ Niko Touches the Walls


----------



## Thunder

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## SilentHopes

I'm listening to the sound of my tv... My sound on my comp doesn't work....


----------



## kalinn

Empire State of Mind - Jay-z


----------



## Thunder

More Than Fine - Switchfoot

More than bent on getting byyyyyyy


----------



## Resonate

Gravity ~ Shawn Mcdonald


----------



## Princess

Designer Skyline - Owl City


----------



## Rockman!

Passion - Utada Hikaru


----------



## PoxyLemon

:gyroidsideways: Bohiemian Rhapsody - Queen (EPIC SONG)


----------



## Micah

Lucy-Skillet


----------



## Entei Slider

My dad talk about helicopters.


----------



## Micah

Monster-Skillet


----------



## Pup101

Poker Face-Lady Gaga
SheWolf-Shakira
Party In The Usa-Miley Cyrus
Causa y Efecto-Paulina Rubio


----------



## Entei Slider

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Poker Face-Lady Gaga
> SheWolf-Shakira
> <big><big>Party In The Usa-Miley Cyrus</big></big>
> Causa y Efecto-Paulina Rubio


Are your ears bleeding?


----------



## Thunder

Step Up (I'm on it) - Maylene and the Sons of Disaster


----------



## kalinn

One Time - Justin Beiber


----------



## merinda!

*Linkin Park - Shadow of the day.*


----------



## Thunder

Chap Stick, Chap Lips, and things like Chemistry - Relient K


----------



## Kiley

Stay together for the kids- Blink- 182


----------



## Thunder

Cute without the E - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Micah

The Slam (D Dubb Remix)-tobyMac


----------



## Micah

Getaway Car (Jazzadelic Mix)-tobyMac


----------



## Chibi

November Rain - Guns n Roses


----------



## Thunder

Glass of Water - Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Ill-M-I (Dutch Mix)

_Ill-M-I and you. Illuminati coming through._


----------



## sarahbear

Savannah - Relient K.

Lol, tobyMac in your sig. xD


----------



## baileyac45622

32 Songs In 8 Minutes.


----------



## Micah

Gone (Long Gone Remix)-tobyMac

Yes, I'm kind of obsessed with tobyMac at the moment.


----------



## Micah

Catchafire (Whoopsi Daisy) _White Rabbit Remix_-tobyMac

Quite possibly the greatest remix ever created.


----------



## Thunder

Show Me What I'm Looking For - Carolina Liar


----------



## sarahbear

I'm going to see tobyMac and Relient K in November. :3

Breaking -  Anberlin.


----------



## Micah

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> I'm going to see tobyMac and Relient K in November. :3
> 
> Breaking -  Anberlin.


Is it for Winter Wonder Slam?

Hey Now (D Dubb Mix)-tobyMac


----------



## Thunder

Move Along - All-American Rejects


----------



## Kiley

All of this- Blink-182


----------



## Micah

Diverse City (Club-A-Dub Mix)-tobyMac


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Diverse City (Club-A-Dub Mix)-tobyMac


You're making me want to get my Toby Mac CD out, lol.

Don't Bore Us, Get the Chorus - Emery


----------



## Micah

Phenomenon (Blanco E Chegro Mix feat. Tricia Brock)-tobyMac

You should get it out.


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Phenomenon (Blanco E Chegro Mix feat. Tricia Brock)-tobyMac
> 
> You should get it out.


I just need to find it =D

Ignition - Toby Mac


----------



## PoxyLemon

Nothing right now


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Whatcha say - idk..


----------



## Thunder

Alecks said:
			
		

> Whatcha say - idk..


Never heard of 'em, is it Mainstream?

Step Up - Maylene and the Sons of Disaster

I'm addicted! D=


----------



## bittermeat

Smash Mouth - All Star


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Justin Beiber - One Time

now its Lmfao - Yes
Rihanna - Run this town


----------



## PoxyLemon

More Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## Micah

Burn For You (Shortwave Radio Mix)-tobyMac


----------



## robo.samurai

Dragonforce-through the fire and flames


----------



## Micah

Burn For You (Cat Paw Remix)-tobyMac


----------



## Nic

SappNice Whatcha Say Remix ft Imogen Heap


----------



## Micah

The Slam-tobyMac


----------



## Micah

Poetically Correct-tobyMac


----------



## Micah

Atmosphere-tobyMac


----------



## Resonate

Shadow proves the Sunshine ~ Switchfoot


----------



## PoxyLemon

Home - Foo Fighters


----------



## Micah

Diverse City-tobyMac


----------



## Chibi

Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin

Comatose2009 is having way to much fun with the topic. Call in Rockman >/


----------



## PoxyLemon

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

The Slam (D Dubb Remix)-tobyMac


----------



## PoxyLemon

K.K. Rockability


----------



## Chibi

Revolution 9 - The beatles

God this song is creepy...


----------



## Princess

Decode - Paramore


----------



## kalinn

Whatcha Say - Jason Derulo


----------



## Resonate

Meant to Live ~ Switchfoot


----------



## kalinn

Love Drunk - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Bacon Boy

Homesick ~ MercyMe


----------



## diddygirl97

jacks lament - nightmare rivised


----------



## Resonate

Beautiful Day ~ U2


----------



## Kiley

Alfie-Lily Allen


----------



## brotatochip

Poker Face ~ Lady Gaga


----------



## Princess

From The Inside ~ Linkin Park ♥


----------



## Micah

Comatose-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Collide (live)-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Better Than Drugs (live)-Skillet


----------



## Micah

The Last Night (live)-Skillet

My brother's skipping through Comatose Comes Alive like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## kalinn

Love in Your Arms - Eleventyseven


----------



## Micah

Monster-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Kountry Gentleman-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Earthquake-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Jesus Freak-dc talk


----------



## Micah

Radiator-Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

I See a Darkness - Johnny Cash

RIP Mr. Cash


----------



## Micah

Burn For You _Shortwave Radio Mix_-tobyMac


----------



## Micah

Atmosphere-tobyMac

"Just turn around and I'll be there. I'm moving into your atmosphere."


----------



## Micah

The Last Night-Skillet


----------



## Micah

It's Not Me It's You-Skillet


I really need to scream this at someone.


----------



## bittermeat

Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver themes/music.


----------



## Micah

Falling Inside The Black-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Sometimes-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Secrets and Regrets-Pillar


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive-Skillet


----------



## Ron Swanson

Phoenix - 1901


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Obsessed With You ~ The Orion Experience


----------



## Micah

Fingernails-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Would It Matter-Skillet


----------



## Numner

Frontline - Pillar


----------



## kalinn

Replay - Sean Kingston


----------



## Dantheman500

Freak On A Leash- Korn


----------



## Micah

Numner said:
			
		

> Frontline - Pillar


Seriously? That is one of my favorite songs ever!

_Everybody with your fists raised high! Let me hear your battle cry tonight!_


----------



## Dantheman500

Thoughtless- Korn


----------



## Micah

The Last Night-Skillet


----------



## Numner

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frontline - Pillar
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? That is one of my favorite songs ever!
> 
> _Everybody with your fists raised high! Let me hear your battle cry tonight!_
Click to expand...

I love it also


----------



## lightningbolt

The Scribblenauts Soundtrack


----------



## Numner

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Hc-a1kP7ITA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Hc-a1kP7ITA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Micah

Love Is In The House-tobyMac


----------



## kalinn

She Flys Me Away - Jason Derulo


----------



## Micah

Take Back-Submerged


----------



## John102

The screams of a 10 year old getting beaten up by a fat bus driver.


----------



## Micah

Learn To Breathe-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## John102

Does Anybody Hear Her-Casting Crowns


----------



## Micah

My Own Enemy-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## John102

Walk This Way- Aerosmith


----------



## Micah

My Home-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## John102

Penny lane-the Beatles


----------



## Micah

Just Wanna Be With You-HSM3

(bet you didn't see that one coming)


----------



## Pokeman

my computer's fan, loud


----------



## Micah

Firesong (Radio Edit)-Everett Thomas


----------



## Micah

Fangs-Falling Up


----------



## Micah

Cadillac Phunque-Family Force 5


----------



## kalinn

Already Gone - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Thunder

Numner said:
			
		

> Frontline - Pillar


I remember that song o:

Welcome to the World - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## merinda!

*Regina Spektor - On the radio.*


----------



## rafren

Careful- Paramore


----------



## Micah

Skillet's live chat.

ZOMG! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## diddygirl97

freking fcc -family guy


----------



## Numner

Stand up - Flobots


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Last train by Knot Lamp


----------



## Jas0n

The Screams by The Members of TBT


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

^ Lol wut.


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST

beelzeboss - Tenaciousd


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Skillet's live chat.
> 
> ZOMG! I'm so excited!!!!


zomg, where? =O

I'm late aren't I? <<

Step Up (I'm On It) - Maylene and the Sons of Disaster


----------



## Kiley

Shattered-OAR


----------



## Amy

cheryl cole fight for this love <3 <3 <3


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST

master exploder - Tenacious D


----------



## Ron Swanson

Silversun Pickups - Panic Switch


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Micah

Cassie (acoustic)-Flyleaf


----------



## Miss Chibi

Ignorance-Paramore


----------



## Micah

There For You-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skillet's live chat.
> 
> ZOMG! I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, where? =O
> 
> I'm late aren't I? <<
> 
> Step Up (I'm On It) - Maylene and the Sons of Disaster
Click to expand...

It was from 6-7, but I missed most of it.

I did find out that Monster was inspired by the Hulk, John would be in Twilight if he could, and later he sang Michael Jackson. 


(I'm So Sick-Flyleaf)


----------



## Micah

Breathe Today-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

All Around Me-Flyleaf


----------



## Away236

Re-Education (Through Labor) - Rise Against


----------



## Micah

Fully Alive-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Perfect-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Cassie-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Again-Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skillet's live chat.
> 
> ZOMG! I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, where? =O
> 
> I'm late aren't I? <<
> 
> Step Up (I'm On It) - Maylene and the Sons of Disaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was from 6-7, but I missed most of it.
> 
> I did find out that Monster was inspired by the Hulk, John would be in Twilight if he could, and later he sang Michael Jackson.
> 
> 
> (I'm So Sick-Flyleaf)
Click to expand...

XD The Hulk? That was the first thought that popped into my head when i heard that song.

Welcome to the World - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## PurelyYoshi

Miley Cyrus - Start All Over


----------



## Micah

Cover My Eyes-the guest.


----------



## Thunder

D-I-E 4 Y-O-O - Family Force 5

(Yes, i misspelled it on purpose )


----------



## Thunder

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Micah

Master Crash said:
			
		

> D-I-E 4 Y-O-O - Family Force 5
> 
> (Yes, i misspelled it on purpose )


_I'd take a bullet for you
Bleed all my blood out for you
Be taken hostage, under the knife's edge
Pay all the ransom for you

Do the hard time for you
On the front lines for you
Bring on the pain, the ball and chain
Be executed for you

I'll cover for you, take a hit
I'm your alibi
I got your back
I'm living every day just to die

Every day I die for you
Throw me in the fire, I'd walk right through
I made a promise, it's an I-O-U
I'd D-I-E for Y-O-U

Give me your paranoia
I'll walk the plank for you
Sous la guillotine, jusqu' a la fin
Willing to suffer for you

Interrogate me for you
Accept my fate for you
Put me in a noose, turn the dogs loose
Take all the hatred for you_

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Micah

The Older I Get-Skillet


----------



## Conor

Dire Dire Docks remix.


----------



## djman900

hahaha smf


----------



## Resonate

Can't Stop ~ Leeland


----------



## sunate

Sex toyz-Brokencyde


----------



## Micah

Fight Inside-Red


----------



## Micah

Start Again-Red


----------



## Resonate

Human ~ The Killers


----------



## Micah

Fever-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Keep The Party Alive-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Share It With Me (Smile Future Remix)-Family Force 5


----------



## The Sign Painter

Rick Astley.


----------



## Princess

Take Your Shirt Off - T-Pain


----------



## sunate

The sound of my ceiling fan LOL!!


----------



## Ron Swanson

hellogoodbye - Here (In Your Arms)


----------



## Resonate

Time and Confusion ~ Anberlin


----------



## Nightray

HAHAHA- SMF﻿


----------



## Thunder

The Game - Motorhead


----------



## Micah

The Pit-Crucified


----------



## Thunder

Flood - Jars of Clay


----------



## Micah

Jumping The Gun-Hyland


----------



## Micah

Moving On-The Letter Black


----------



## Thunder

100 Years - Five For Fighting


----------



## Micah

Best Of Me-The Letter Black


----------



## pielover6

Cave In - Owl City <3


----------



## Micah

Boy Meets Girl (And Vice Versa)-FM Static


----------



## Thunder

The Middle - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Micah

The Voyage Of Beliefs-FM Static


----------



## pielover6

On the Wing - Owl City


----------



## Micah

Her Father's Song-FM Static


----------



## Micah

Man What'cha Doin'? - FM Static


----------



## pielover6

Fireflies - Owl City 


=D


----------



## Micah

Dear God-FM Static


----------



## Micah

The Next Big Thing-FM Static


----------



## Micah

Fireflies-Owl City

(wow, this sounds just like Relient K)


----------



## pielover6

Relient K - Be My Escape


(kinda, I like Owl City better, Owl City sounds more...older? )


----------



## sunate

Forever- drake


----------



## Micah

Take Me As I Am-FM Static


----------



## Micah

The Shindig (Off To College)- FM Static


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> Love in Your Arms - Eleventyseven


AWESOME SONG!

Keep the Party Alive ~ Family Force 5


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

"shudder" Michael Jackson Billie Jean basically the radio.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Trying ~ eleventyseven


----------



## Micah

Boy Moves To New Town With Optimistic Outlook-FM Static


----------



## Micah

Sometimes You Can Forget Who You Are-FM Static


----------



## AndyB

DJ HERO - Daft Punk


----------



## coffeebean!

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## kalinn

Sweet Dreams - Beyonce


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## PoxyLemon

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


EPIC SONG

 Best of You- Foo Fighters


----------



## AndyB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApdKNnItxqI
That


----------



## Micah

Angels We Have Heard On High-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

The Baby-Family Force 5


----------



## JamesBertie

the sound of my hamster swinging of the cage bars


----------



## kalinn

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Monster-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Whispers in the Dark-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Rebirthing-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Better Than Drugs-Skillet


----------



## Bacon Boy

College Kids ~ Relient K


----------



## Micah

Comatose-Skillet


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

The clock ticking with the house empty its nice and quiet.


----------



## Kiley

Time to Pretend-MGMT


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Only Thing Worse Than Beating A Dead Horse Is Betting On One ~ Relient K


----------



## Micah

Should've When You Could've-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Believe-Skillet


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Postal Service - Such Great Heights.


----------



## Micah

Wake Up- KJ-52 (feat. Toby Morelli)


----------



## Deleted User

yes-lmfao


----------



## Micah

Comatose-Skillet


----------



## Micah

The Older I Get-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Yours To Hold-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Minds Eye-Family Force 5

(cover of dc talk's popular song)


----------



## Micah

Kountry Gentleman-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Drama Queen-Family Force 5


----------



## bittermeat

Arcade Fire - Wake Up


----------



## Micah

Put Ur Hands Up-Family Force 5

_Ugly people put your hands down!_


----------



## Micah

It's Not Me It's You-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Believe-Skillet

(minus lead vocals=epic win) <3


----------



## Thunder

The Dark of the Matinee - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## bittermeat

http://www.youtube.com/v/WWWl8LfAMlY


----------



## Thunder

Forget and Not Slow Down - Relient K


----------



## Kiley

Uprising-Muse


----------



## merinda!

*Alcohol - Millionaires.*


----------



## Kiley

Around the world-Daft punk


----------



## kalinn

Drop It Low - Ester Dean


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hope For Every Fallen Man (Acoustic) ~ Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Pieces - Red


----------



## PoxyLemon

Poker Face - Eric Cartman


----------



## Micah

It's Not Me It's You-Skillet

(again)


----------



## Micah

Sometimes-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Don't Wake Me-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Keep The Party Alive-Family Force 5


----------



## Nic

Eric Cartman - Poker Face


----------



## PoxyLemon

Lomg Road to Ruin -  Foo Fighters


----------



## PoxyLemon

Lomg Road to Ruin -  Foo Fighters


----------



## Micah

Ghostride The Whip-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Rip It Up (ATL Take Croul Glo Activation Remix 2.009)


----------



## merinda!

*Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus.

Lolin'*


----------



## sarahbear

Phantom Unicorn - Unicorn Kid.


----------



## sunate

Ice cream paint job-gucci Maine


----------



## merinda!

*Innocence - Avril Lavigne*


----------



## Nightray

Caramelldansen


----------



## Bloo

Wee Monsters - Unicorn kid

:gyroiddance:


----------



## Kiley

Don't stop believin-Journey


----------



## Thunder

Somebody Told Me - The Killers

That you had a boyfriend, who looked like a girlfriend, that had a boyfriend, <small>that had a girlfriend, <small>that had a boyfriend missing one of his balls<small>who had a girlfriend</small></small></small>

...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Here I Go ~ Relient K


----------



## Lewis

Meet me halfway - Black eyed peas


----------



## Thunder

Nites Uv Seedonya - Moose


----------



## merinda!

*Uprising - Muse.*


----------



## Micah

Listening to my sister play HSM: Makin' The Cut. (Getch'a Head In The Game)


----------



## Deleted User

Life in Technicolor ii - Coldplay


----------



## Nightray

An Cafe - Escapism


----------



## Micah

Lucy-Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Breathe Into Me - Red


----------



## Miranda

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Breathe Into Me - Red


copy cat.


----------



## Thunder

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breathe Into Me - Red
> 
> 
> 
> copy cat.
Click to expand...

wat

Give it All Away - Red


----------



## Thunder

Da Funk - Daft Punk


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

16 Military Wives ~ The Decembrists


----------



## Rockman!

Bowser's Inside Story - Final Boss Battle


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Ting Tings - Be The One


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

my nephew scream


----------



## Micah

Draw Me Inside-Ben Kasica (of Skillet) and Andrew Stillman


----------



## Micah

Live Free Or Let Me Die-Skillet


----------



## Nightray

SMF - HaHaHa!


----------



## Kiley

The Saltwater Room-Owl City


----------



## Prof Gallows

Under the Bridge- RHCP


----------



## Micah

Comatose-Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Nightmare - Alumina


----------



## AndyB

I heard it through the Grapevine/Feel Good inc. - Marvin Gaye/Gorillaz


----------



## Nightray

SMF - HaHaHa! 
[good song imo]


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Fad of the Land
~Newsboys


----------



## Micah

This Christmas-tobyMac


----------



## Thunder

Kids/Pokerface - Weezer


----------



## Micah

The Last Day Of Summer-Skillet


----------



## Thunder

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/xxVoRWB4Lck&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/xxVoRWB4Lck&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Girlfriend - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Bulerias

Convite - Paco de Lucia

It's flamenco in the 80s all over again...


----------



## Thunder

Welcome to the world - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Micah

The first song on Owl City's CD. (Don't know the name)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Me Playing "Getting Into You by Relient K" on the Guitar


----------



## Thunder

^Nice.

Monster - Skillet

I FEEL IT DEEP WITHIN, IT'S JUST BENEATH THE SKIN, I MUST CONFESS THAT I FEEL LIKE A MONSTER!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ^Nice.
> 
> Monster - Skillet
> 
> I FEEL IT DEEP WITHIN, IT'S JUST BENEATH THE SKIN, I MUST CONFESS THAT I FEEL LIKE A MONSTER!


With the growling voice? 

Awesome.


----------



## Micah

Fireflies-Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Nice.
> 
> Monster - Skillet
> 
> I FEEL IT DEEP WITHIN, IT'S JUST BENEATH THE SKIN, I MUST CONFESS THAT I FEEL LIKE A MONSTER!
> 
> 
> 
> With the growling voice?
> 
> Awesome.
Click to expand...

Yep yep.

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Million Dollar Man - Kutless


----------



## Micah

The Bird And The Worm-Owl City


----------



## bittermeat

Modest Mouse songs.


----------



## Micah

Hello Seattle-Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Sweetness - Jimmy Eateth World


----------



## Micah

Meteor Shower-Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Let Go - Red


----------



## Micah

Love Addict (RAC Mix)-Family Force 5


----------



## coffeebean!

Ages of Ruin - Ima Robot


----------



## Thunder

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## kalinn

Earthquake - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Teenagers - My Chemical Romance


----------



## kalinn

^i like that song  

Helena - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> ^i like that song
> 
> Helena - My Chemical Romance


So do i, but i guess that's the only reason i'd be listening to it 

Which to bury us, or the hatchet - Relient K


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Fur Elise ~ Beethoven
Gotta love them romantic-y classical jams :3


----------



## kalinn

Learn to Fly - Foo Fighters


----------



## Resonate

Time and Confusion ~ Anberlin


----------



## coffeebean!

Mammoth - Interpol


----------



## Thunder

Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Micah

The Saltwater Room-Owl City


----------



## Thunder

I See a Darkness - Johnny Cash


----------



## Vooloo

Resonance by T.M.Revolution.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/iTUThBuaENs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/iTUThBuaENs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## Ron Swanson

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Heads Will Roll


----------



## Silently

Anything that doesn't involve people screaming at the top of their lungs and calling it music --- by Yoshimito Yanaharia


----------



## Micah

Fireflies-Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Ocean Floor - Audio Adrenaline


----------



## kalinn

Smack That - Akon 
;D


----------



## Micah

The Bird And The Worm-Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Losing Touch - The Killers


----------



## merinda!

I don't need to know = City and Colour.


----------



## Thunder

Emerald. said:
			
		

> I don't need to know = City and Colour.


So you're switching from tiny bold text, to just small text? o:

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## merinda!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to know = City and Colour.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're switching from tiny bold text, to just small text? o:
> 
> Fireflies - Owl City
Click to expand...

Yes, yes I am.
Haha.

Dustin O'Halloran = Opus 28


----------



## Thunder

Good for you, change is good! 

A Crippling Blow - The Killers


----------



## Micah

Cave In-Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Phantom Hourglass, Final Boss - Nintendo


----------



## Conor

Super Mario Galaxy soundtrack, Power ups.


----------



## nooky13

mika we are golden


----------



## Micah

Monster-Skillet


----------



## Miranda

Becoming the Bull - Atreyu


----------



## Nightray

Trick and Treat - Len & Rin Kagamine


----------



## pielover6

Angels On The Moon - Thriving Ivory


----------



## Nightray

Gakupo - Joker


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Que Sera Sera ~ Katamari Damacy Soundtrack XD


----------



## Thunder

Human - The Killers


----------



## muffun

Muse - Uprising


----------



## Deleted User

The Scientist ~ Coldplay


----------



## Ron Swanson

Paramore - Brick By Boring Brick


----------



## Micah

High School Musical-High School Musical 3 Soundtrack


----------



## Thunder

^Comatose, i'm disappointed in you :c

It's Not Me, It's You - Skillet


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Sea Ghost ~ The Unicorns


----------



## Miss Chibi

Date Rape - Sublime 8D


----------



## Thunder

Ass Ass in - Muse

hehehe


----------



## The Sign Painter

(If You're Wondering If I Want You To) I Want You To -Weezer


----------



## Micah

Hello Seattle-Owl City


----------



## Micah

Dental Care-Owl City

(Aw, I have a dentist appointment tomorrow  )


----------



## Princess

Pjanoo - Eric Prydz


----------



## Micah

The Saltwater Room-Owl City


----------



## Micah

Luv Addict (RAC Mix)-Family Force 5


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Well and the Lighthouse ~ The Arcade Fire


----------



## Micah

Jumping The Gun-Hyland


----------



## Micah

Draw Me Inside-Andrew Stillman (feat. Ben Kasica and Jen Ledger of Skillet)


----------



## Nightray

Trick and Treat - Len & Rin Kagamine [KHR!]


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside-Skillet


----------



## Thunder

In My Place - Coldplay


----------



## djman900

showtek-we live for the music


----------



## Nightray

SMF - HaHaHa!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Wit's All Been Done Before ~ Relient K


----------



## Micah

Breathe Into Me-Red


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

three's company theme song


----------



## Micah

Wasting Time-Red


----------



## Micah

Pieces-Red


----------



## Micah

Let Go-Red


----------



## Miranda

Love Like Winter - AFI


----------



## Micah

Fountain of Dreams - Smashing...Live!


----------



## Micah

Beautiful Bride-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

The Rescue-Kutless


----------



## Thunder

Forget and Not Slow Down - Relient K


----------



## Micah

WooHoo-Newsboys


----------



## Micah

One Day Too Late-Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Welcome to the World - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Thunder

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Micah

Awake-Seventh Day slumber


----------



## Micah

Bring Me To Life-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Micah

Mighty Good Leader-Audio Adrenaline


----------



## Thunder

Bob-omb Battlefield - Nintendo


----------



## Bacon Boy

Unknown from M.C. ~ Jos


----------



## Micah

Late Show-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Micah

City On Our Knees-tobyMac


----------



## merinda!

Ke$ha = TiK ToK


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Marliyn manson beautiful people


----------



## Nic

Get Your Body Beat (KMFDM Remix)


----------



## Cottonball

I want to break free - Queen <3


----------



## muffun

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Fireflies-Owl City


----------



## Micah

Chasm-Flyleaf

Listen to all of Memento Mori HERE!


----------



## Micah

Set Apart This Dream-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Beautiful Bride-Flyleaf


----------



## kalinn

La La La - LMFAO


----------



## merinda!

^^ Is that even real?

Justin Bieber = Favourite Girl.


----------



## Micah

Gave It All Away-Red


----------



## merinda!

Ke$ha = TiK ToK


----------



## Micah

What Time Is It-HSM2


----------



## kalinn

Emerald. said:
			
		

> ^^ Is that even real?


ya, its real lol 
you can look it up  

She Flys Me Away - Jason Derulo


----------



## Fontana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFIV5BFk3UQ 

<3


----------



## merinda!

Jay-Z ft Alicia Keys = Empire State of mind.
<3333


----------



## kalinn

^that! cause you reminded me of it xD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Green Greens ~ Kirby's Dream Land (soundtrack...?)


----------



## Thunder

Divide the Day - Let it Roll


----------



## kalinn

Evacuate the Dancefloor - Cascada 
;D


----------



## Thunder

Ace of Spades - Motorhead

:-D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Duvet ~ BOA


----------



## Thunder

Dj Hero Music: The Killers - Somebody Told Me vs Eric Prydz -Pjanoo


----------



## merinda!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1S7COmm6HQ


----------



## Thunder

I Don't Need a Soul - Relient K


----------



## Miranda

Breath - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## merinda!

Alicia Keys = If I ain't got you


----------



## Thunder

Meet Me On The Equinox - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Meet Me On The Equinox - Death Cab For Cutie


I <3 that song.

Undead - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Thunder

U2 - I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Tonight, Tonight ~ The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Thunder

King Dedede Battle - Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Micah

Breathe Into Me-Red

(The intro is just so epic I have to listen to it over and over again...)


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Breathe Into Me-Red
> 
> (The intro is just so epic I have to listen to it over and over again...)


I know 

Hero - Skillet


----------



## djman900

dark oscillators- Stereophobia


----------



## Micah

Already Over-Red


----------



## Thunder

In The Final - Nintendo


----------



## djman900

patrick bunton young birds


----------



## merinda!

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Jay-Z ft Alicia Keys = Empire State of mind.
> <3333


  .


----------



## Thunder

Decode - Paramore


----------



## muffun

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## merinda!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DHwRkpzEPk
ily Napolean Dynamite.


----------



## Nightray

loveless - ending


----------



## Nightray

Utada Hikaru - Sanctuary


----------



## Resonate

Lose My Soul ~ tobyMac


----------



## Micah

The Final Countdown is playing on the Chargers/Giants game right now.


----------



## djman900

Dark oscillators-stereophobia, best song ever x]


----------



## Nightray

Ocarina of Time - Gerudo Valley


----------



## Nightray

Toy box - You're so sexy.


----------



## Caleb

Approach the Bench - The Audition


----------



## [Nook]

Loud screaming.


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive-Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

Little shop of horrors theam somg


----------



## Resonate

Feelin' So Fly ~ tobyMac


----------



## Cottonball

Queen - I want to break free!!



i want to break free! , I want to break freeee!, I want to break free from your lies, Iv'e got to break free, god knows ,god knows I want to break free.


----------



## Lord Yuan

Let's Groove - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Nic

Linkin Park - Papercut


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I've Got Friends ~ Manchester Orchestra {wacky music video }


----------



## djman900

Stereophobia-dark osicallators


----------



## kalinn

Meet Me Halfway - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Micah

Cassie (Acoustic)-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Fully Alive (Acoustic)-Flyleaf


----------



## bittermeat

John Mayer - Your Body Is a Wonderland


----------



## Thunder

Overture of the End - Nintendo


----------



## bittermeat

Billy Joel - Vienna


----------



## Nic

NIGHTWISH - Nemo


----------



## pielover6

The Saltwater Room - Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Weezer - (If You're Wondering If I Want You To) I Want You To


----------



## easpa

Let Go - Imogen Heap


----------



## Nightray

MikuxLuka - MAGNET


----------



## Thunder

Weezer ft. Chamillionaire - Can't Stop Partying Live (AOL SESSIONS 2009)


----------



## Kati XO

All Time Low-their 2nd and 3rd albums


----------



## Micah

Fully Alive-Flyleaf


----------



## AndyB

Band of Horses - The Funeral


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Weird al- Fat (what i wish i was V_V)


----------



## AndyB

How it ends - DeVotchKa


----------



## Thunder

Weezer ft. Sara Bareilles - (If You're Wondering if I Want You To) I Want You To (AOL SESSIONS 2009)


----------



## Resonate

Feelin' So Fly ~ tobyMac


----------



## kalinn

Suga' How You Get So Fly? - Baby Bash


----------



## Resonate

Lose My Soul ~ tobyMac

_I don't wanna gain my whole world and lose my soul
(Don't wanna walk away)
Let me hear the people say...
I don't wanna gain my whole world and lose my soul_


----------



## djman900

do u wanna balloon-trance generators


----------



## Kimmi2

Do you like waffles???


----------



## kalinn

Chacarron - El Mudo 
xD


----------



## Resonate

Don't Give Up On Love ~ Sanctus Real


----------



## Micah

All Around Me (Acoustic)-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Again-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Here I Am-Downhere


----------



## Numner

o-o

Comatse you and your silly musics


----------



## Thunder

Dj Hero Music: The Killers - Somebody Told Me vs Eric Prydz -Pjanoo


----------



## Resonate

Light of the Sun ~ Audio Adrenaline

Btw, love the sig Comatose.


----------



## Erica

Capital H - Motion City soundtrack


----------



## Thunder

^Ohai Erica =o

Ain't No Rest For the Wicked - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Erica

Where the City Meets the Sea - The Getaway Plan

EDIT: Hello there Crash, how are you?


----------



## Numner

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ^Ohai Erica =o
> 
> Ain't No Rest For the Wicked - Cage the Elephant


Same xD


----------



## Thunder

Good, good, how about you?

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Uleb3MlZ4JU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Uleb3MlZ4JU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

o_o


----------



## Nightray

freedom fighters - March of the Empire


----------



## djman900

head hunterz-scrap attack


----------



## EmoMuffin

Crawl-Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Micah

Beautiful Bride-Flyleaf


----------



## kalinn

Suffocate - J. Holiday


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Lovers in Japan ~ Coldplay


----------



## Resonate

Time and Confusion ~ Anberlin


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Lovers in Japan ~ Coldplay


Awesome song.

The Undertaker's Theme Song

HERE COMES THE DEADMAN =O


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovers in Japan ~ Coldplay
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome song.
> 
> The Undertaker's Theme Song
> 
> HERE COMES THE DEADMAN =O
Click to expand...

^

xD


----------



## Thunder

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovers in Japan ~ Coldplay
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome song.
> 
> The Undertaker's Theme Song
> 
> HERE COMES THE DEADMAN =O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> xD
Click to expand...

Whatchoo laffin' about crazy lady?


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovers in Japan ~ Coldplay
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome song.
> 
> The Undertaker's Theme Song
> 
> HERE COMES THE DEADMAN =O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatchoo laffin' about crazy lady?
Click to expand...

Nuffin crazy boi.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Die Motherf****er Die ~ Get Set Go
The guy in that song needs anger management XD


----------



## Princess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52duCMRttME
that ^


----------



## kalinn

Sexy Chick - David Guetta


----------



## merinda!

The fan.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

The songs in the 2nd Spoiler of course...Duh!


----------



## Micah

Mega Mix-Newsboys


----------



## Micah

Mega Mix-Newsboys


----------



## SamXX

Missing You - Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## Micah

Praises-Newboys


----------



## Micah

Awake And Alive-Skillet


----------



## Resonate

Awakening ~ Switchfoot


----------



## AndyB

Donuts, go nuts!


----------



## Thunder

Divide the Day - Let it Roll


----------



## Resonate

This is your Life ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Miranda

No Heaven - Champion


----------



## Thunder

Up and Up - Relient K


----------



## Kiley

Alfie-Lily Allen


----------



## kalinn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NIlQXyuw-I


----------



## Shuyin

Welcome Home ~ Coheed & Cambira :3


----------



## Erica

Dark Blue - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Thunder

A Whisper and a Clamor - Anberlin


----------



## Zex

I'm usually the punk guy, but this is one hardcore/good rap song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Thunder

Demon Hunter - Fading Away


----------



## Thunder

We Need Eachother - Sanctus Real


----------



## Micah

Wasting Time-Red


----------



## Micah

Friend Like That-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Thunder

More Than Fine - Switchfoot


----------



## Micah

Just Like Me-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Micah

Mighty Good Leader-Audio Adrenaline


----------



## Micah

The Last Night-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Absolute-Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Micah

California-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Micah

Breathe Into Me-Red


----------



## Micah

Take It All Away-Red


----------



## Ricano

Whoa too many posts thar...

Mash- J Dilla


----------



## Resonate

Foreverandever Etc... ~ David Crowder Band


----------



## Micah

Again-Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

My Favorite Things-Family Force 5


----------



## Erin14

Nice picked songs


----------



## kalinn

Lookin' Boy - Hot Style


----------



## Jas0n

The Song On The Phone by The Automated Answer Phone Thingy :/


----------



## Nightray

Veltpunch - Crawl.
My favorite. :}


----------



## Nightray

Nightmare - Alumina.
deathnote is effing awesome. :}


----------



## Deleted User

Sweet Dreams - Beyonc


----------



## Hiro

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga

Rah rah-ah-ah-ah
Rhoma, rhoma-ma
Gaga, ulala
Want your bad romance


----------



## Deleted User

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
> 
> Rah rah-ah-ah-ah
> Rhoma, rhoma-ma
> Gaga, ulala
> Want your bad romance


*highfive*


----------



## Nightray

ナイトメア[Nightmare] -- the LAST SHOW


----------



## Josh

Black eyed peas - Meet me halfway


----------



## JasonBurrows

106 Heart FM.

http://www.hearteastmids.co.uk


----------



## merinda!

Paramore = crushcrushcrush (String Quartet version)


----------



## Vooloo

Resonance by TM Revolution.


----------



## AndyB

Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz


----------



## Hiro

Bad Romance - Lady GaGa

Still <33


----------



## AndyB

Electric Worry - Clutch


----------



## Thunder

Yet another Requiem - Nintendo


----------



## kalinn

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix Alot
xD


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

pure silence house is finally empty first time in awhile it's great.


----------



## Thunder

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## AndyB

A work in project. =D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Way ~ Fastball


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Alguien Soy Yo - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## bittermeat

Black Eyed Peas - Gone Going


----------



## Resonate

Take Back the City ~ Snow Patrol


----------



## AndyB

Electric Worry - Clutch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab6lr2b66Ig


----------



## Micah

Yours To Hold-Skillet

<3


----------



## Cottonball

The poke' rap... Not jokeing


----------



## Deleted User

irreplaceable-beyonc


----------



## merinda!

Dustin O'Halloran - Runner.

<3


----------



## Kiley

Speeding cars-Imogen Heap


----------



## Micah

Best Of Me-The Letter Black


----------



## Kiley

Make you smile-Plus 44


----------



## easpa

Speeding Cars - Imogen Heap


----------



## Kiley

Soul meets Body-Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Shuyin

While My Guitar Gently Weeps ~ The Beatles

<33


----------



## Thunder

Weezer ft. Chamillionaire - Can't Stop Partying Live (AOL SESSIONS 2009)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Sonic Adventure - Open your Heart
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle - Live and Learn
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle - Escape from the City


----------



## Deleted User

Fever (The Toxic Avenger Remix) ~ FF5


----------



## Micah

I Need Your Love-Group 1 Crew


----------



## muffun

OneRepublic - (the whole album (Waking Up))


----------



## Josh

Alundra music Jason Gave me.


----------



## Rockman!

New Super Mario Bros Wii Music - Vs. Bowser 1


----------



## kalinn

Shawty is a 10 - The Dream


----------



## Vooloo

Mauve-iro no Sympathy (Soul Eater Character Song 1)


----------



## Thunder

Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground


----------



## Cottonball

Owl City - Dental Care


----------



## Thunder

Don't Question My Heart - Saliva


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

x-mas music my satellite radio has already got some on


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Buggin' ~ The Flaming Lips


----------



## Thunder

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/YbjZm65o2Vw&feature=channel'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/YbjZm65o2Vw&feature=channel' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## kalinn

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/VDBpQVhCMb8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/VDBpQVhCMb8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
hahahah xDDD


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## Micah

Forever-RED


----------



## Micah

Critical Emergency-Group 1 Crew


----------



## Micah

Kill Me, Heal Me-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Will You Be There (Falling Down)-Skillet


----------



## Micah

One Real Thing-Skillet


----------



## easpa

Imogen Heap - Headlock


----------



## Micah

Stronger-Skillet


----------



## merinda!

Russian Roulette = Rihanna.


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## Resonate

We're Trying ~ Sanctus Real


----------



## kalinn

Sexy Chick - David Guetta


----------



## Thunder

Divide the Day - Let it Roll


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

dr.mario melodies brother playing in next room


----------



## AndyB

Fidelity - Regina Spektor


----------



## Micah

Already Over-RED


----------



## Micah

Hide-RED


----------



## lilypad

Can't Stop Partying - Weezer.


----------



## Micah

Rebirthing-Skillet


----------



## Princess

Hot Mess - Cobra Starship


----------



## Micah

Head On Collision-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Thunder

Weezer ft. Chamillionaire - Can't Stop Partying Live (AOL SESSIONS 2009)


----------



## muffun

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## AndyB

When you were young - The Killers


----------



## Thunder

Weezer - (If You're Wondering If I Want You To) I Want You To


----------



## -Aaron

Screams of little children getting tortured.


----------



## Thunder

Change your damn avi Travis 3:<

Break the Walls Down - Jim Johnston and Adam Morenoff


----------



## -Aaron

Happy?


----------



## Thunder

Dank q

Divide the Day - Let it Roll


----------



## Micah

Overtake You-RED


----------



## AndyB

Always On My Mind - Elvis Presley


----------



## Ricano

Meet Me Halfway- BEP


----------



## Micah

Hanging On By A Thread-The Letter Black


----------



## bittermeat

Black Horse and the Cherry Tree


----------



## Ricano

All Caps- Madvillain


----------



## Otaku :D

Thunder - Boys Like Girls.


----------



## Thunder

King Rat - Modest Mouse


----------



## Otaku :D

Fer Sure - The Medic Droid


----------



## Thunder

Hero - Skillet


----------



## ATWA

3005- Scars on Brodway


----------



## Thunder

Da Funk - Daft Punk


----------



## ATWA

*censored.3.0* the System- System of a Down


----------



## AndyB

How To Save a Life - The Fray


----------



## Resonate

Let Love In ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Thunder

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## kalinn

Mocking Bird - Toby Keith


----------



## Thunder

Breakdown - Relient K


----------



## Resonate

Amazed ~ Building 429


----------



## kalinn

dumb and dumber


----------



## Thunder

Masked Dedede battle - KSSU


----------



## Micah

Moving On-The Letter Black


----------



## Micah

Away From Me-The Letter Black


----------



## Micah

Master of Disguise-Family Force 5


----------



## Jas0n

Snoring by My Father


----------



## Micah

Dance or Die-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Carol of the Bells-Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Don't Wake Me-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Say Goodbye-Skillet


----------



## merinda!

Rainbow Veins - Owl City


----------



## Cottonball

Cant Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers 


Can't stop .. ever wonder if its all .. foor yoou!


----------



## Micah

Whispers in the Dark (Piano Tribute)-Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

stereos - Summer Girl


----------



## Micah

Tidal Wave-Owl City


----------



## Jeremy

Everybody Knows - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Resonate

Who am I ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Otaku :D

Ashely - Escape the Fate.


----------



## Micah

Looking For Angels-Skillet


----------



## bittermeat

That one song by Alicia Keys, NEEEEW YOOOOORK


----------



## AndyB

Reflection 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiBlc7E86ZY


----------



## Thunder

Jefferson Airplane - Relient K


----------



## merinda!

Pogo - Digitalism.


----------



## Resonate

CIty on Our Knees ~ TobyMac


----------



## Thunder

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Master of Disguise-Family Force 5


----------



## AndyB

On Call - Kings of Leon


----------



## merinda!

Kicking and Screaming - The Presets.


----------



## kalinn

Tick Tock - Kesha


----------



## Resonate

Take My Hand ~ Shawn McDonald


----------



## Micah

City On Our Knees-tobyMac


----------



## Resonate

Can't Stop ~ Leeland 

_And You Know...
I can't stop,  I can't Stop falling in love with you.
I can't stop, I can't stop falling in love with you.
Your love is in my heart tonight...
Yes I know.
I can't stop, I can't stop falling in love with you...

I'm in love with you._


----------



## Micah

Like It, Love It, Need It- dc Talk


----------



## Cottonball

1985 - bowling for soup


----------



## Micah

Hero-Skillet


----------



## Micah

Keys To The Kingdom-Group 1 Crew


----------



## kalinn

Candy - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Micah

Take Me As I Am-FM Static


----------



## bittermeat

Sherwood - Maybe This Time


----------



## Vooloo

Sore ga Bokura no Michishirube - SE Char. Song 2


----------



## PoxyLemon

CHASING YOU - THE BRIGHTSPARKS

MA COUSIN'S BAND


----------



## Nightray

Trick and Treat - Kagamine twins


----------



## Vooloo

Jojo said:
			
		

> Trick and Treat - Kagamine twins


That song is awesome. 

Soul Eater Character Song 02 - Mauve-iro no Sympathy


----------



## Resonate

100 Years ~ Five For Fighting


----------



## Resonate

24 ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Magibelly

Yes- Lmfao :]


----------



## Nightray

Shinzou - Aicle


----------



## Sonicdan369

Cat Stevens - If you want to sing out
http://www.youtube.com/v/NDq36YD1ESM


----------



## Magibelly

Spice - Vocaloid?


----------



## Micah

D-I-E-4-Y-O-U  -  Family Force 5


----------



## quincify

NSMBW music :]


----------



## Micah

Share It With Me  -  Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Yours To Hold (Acoustic)  -  Skillet


----------



## Micah

Forgive Me  -  Group 1 Crew


----------



## Micah

Vapor  -  Skillet


----------



## merinda!

Russian Roulette - Rihanna


----------



## NikoKing

Game Scoop! IGN Podcast Episode 143


----------



## Micah

Come My Way  -  Skillet


----------



## SamXX

Now Generation - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## AndyB

One Bad Man - Midnight Riders


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Air Conditioning ~ My House


----------



## juju246

I Gotta Feeling - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

bodies -drowning pool


----------



## Nightray

Hahaha - smf!


----------



## Micah

Live Free Or Let Me Die  -  Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Shadow of the Colossus Wanderer on the Offensive (Live Edit) OC ReMix 

<3


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

american idiot-green day


----------



## Thunder

Burn it to the Ground - Nickelback


----------



## Resonate

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The Air Conditioning ~ My House


Nice 

Slow Down Time ~ Jeremy Camp


----------



## kalinn

Give It Up To Me - Shakira feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Shuyin

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Shadow of the Colossus Wanderer on the Offensive (Live Edit) OC ReMix
> 
> <3


Omg that game was epic, and the music suited it so perfectly! <3

Anyways~

To Zanarkand ~ Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

the cloths dryer running so exciting,not,.


----------



## Blue Cup

The World's Forgotten, The Word's Forbidden - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Micah

Even Sleeping  -  Children 18:3


----------



## Thunder

Duh Funk - Dayuft Poonk


----------



## Tyeforce

Crush 40 - Un-gravitify

=3


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

X-mas tunes from my digital radio


----------



## Micah

His World (Instrumental)  -  Super Smash Bros. Brawl Soundtrack


----------



## Micah

The Thirst Is Taking Over  -  Skillet


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

The wind blowing through old windows- making a whistling sound which is annoying!


----------



## Micah

One Real Thing - Skillet


----------



## Tyeforce

http://www.youtube.com/v/5i8tCNDTr3I

EDIT: Not a Rick Roll. =P


----------



## Micah

Rippin' Me Off  -  Skillet


----------



## Micah

Will You Be There (Falling Down)  -  Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Silhouette - Daniel Volovets (aka, Bulerias)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Bombs...


----------



## Thunder

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/M38r_TpAUPE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/M38r_TpAUPE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Bed after i finish this song...


----------



## SamXX

Electric City - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## coffeebean!

Silver Among the Gold - Grand Archives


----------



## Tyeforce

Pok


----------



## Micah

T'was The Night Before Christmas  -  Family Force 5


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I haven't met you yet - Michael Buble


----------



## Micah

His World-Crush 40


----------



## SamXX

Showdown - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Micah

Lucy  -  Skillet


----------



## Thunder

I can't do this - Plumb


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag- The autumns vs. Evol intent


----------



## Ricano

Donuts (Intro)- J Dilla


----------



## Micah

The Thirst Is Taking Over  -  Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Joker - Gakupo


----------



## Micah

Come My Way  -  Skillet


----------



## Micah

Collide  -  Skillet


----------



## Micah

Fingernails  -  Skillet


----------



## Micah

Imperfection  -  Skillet

_You fall to your knees. Your beg, your plea, "Can I be somebody else for all the times I hate myself?" You failures devour your heart in every hour. You're drowning in your imperfection!_


----------



## Micah

Orchard of Mines  -  Globus


----------



## Nightray

[Kaito and Gakupo]Magnet


----------



## Nightray

{band edition] World is mine - Gakupo


----------



## SamXX

One Tribe - Black Eyed Peas :')


----------



## Kiley

Le Disko-Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## kenziegirl

Carrie Underwood - Cowboy Casanova


----------



## Ryusaki

Anyone like linkin park?


----------



## Micah

Death of Me  -  Red


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Stupify- Disturbed


----------



## Micah

Search Warrant  -  Children 18:3


----------



## Thunder

Love, Liberty, Disco - Newsboys

I miss Peter ='C


----------



## Thunder

Joy - Newsboys


----------



## Thunder

Entertaining Angels - Newsboys

....Someone else post now :U


----------



## Kiley

Killer in drag-The autumns


----------



## Micah

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Love, Liberty, Disco - Newsboys
> 
> I miss Peter ='C


That song is classic. XD My first concert ever was their Love, Liberty, Disco tour.


Comatose  -  Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, Liberty, Disco - Newsboys
> 
> I miss Peter ='C
> 
> 
> 
> That song is classic. XD My first concert ever was their Love, Liberty, Disco tour.
> 
> 
> Comatose  -  Skillet
Click to expand...

Awesome! I wish i got to see them in concert D:

Love Liberty Disco All Mixed Up Mix - Newsboys


----------



## Nightray

Hikari - Elisa


----------



## Thunder

Breakfast - Newsboys


----------



## Micah

Don't Wake Me  -  Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Alumina - Nightmare


----------



## Elliot

The Kill- 30 seconds to mars


----------



## Kiley

All of this-Blink-182 ft. Robert Smith


----------



## Frieza

i'm listening to shadowrun sega-redmond barrens and downtown seattle and the title music


----------



## Nightray

Melt - Gakupo


----------



## Micah

Hanging On By A Thread  -  The Letter Black


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag- The autumns


----------



## Nightray

Zelda: Twilight Princess Music - Zant


----------



## Elliot

The middle ;]


----------



## Kiley

Aint No Rest For The Wicked-Cage The Elephant


----------



## Nightray

Last Hallucination - Schwarz Stein


----------



## Micah

Outta Control  -  Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Kiley

Drivin' me wild-Common ft. Lily Allen


----------



## Micah

Even Sleeping - Children 18:3


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Button to Button - The White Stripes


----------



## Micah

Flights  -  Falling Up


----------



## Kiley

Meet Me On The Equinox - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## kenziegirl

Hannah Montana - I Wanna Know You 

Solo Version


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag-The Autumns


----------



## kenziegirl

Carrie Underwood - lessons learned


----------



## Micah

Believe  -  Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Speeding Cars-Imogen Heap


----------



## Micah

The Spittle  -  AplogetiX


----------



## Micah

The Spittle  -  ApologetiX


----------



## Micah

Somebody Else  -  Hawk Nelson


----------



## Kiley

No one Knows-Queens of The Stone Age


----------



## Micah

Lost  -  RED


----------



## Kiley

Break Even-The Script


----------



## Thunder

Oh! Gravity - Switchfoot


----------



## Kiley

Substitution-Silversun Pickups


----------



## Thunder

Empire State of Mind - Jay Z


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag-The Autumns


----------



## Frieza

what is love 
haddaway


----------



## kalinn

Do You Remember - Jay Sean


----------



## bittermeat

Adele - To Make You Feel My Love


----------



## Micah

Fever  -  Family Force 5


----------



## Kiley

Speeding Cars-Imogen Heap


----------



## Micah

Party Foul  -  Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Radiator  -  Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Lifestyles of the Rich and Nameless  -  Apologetix


----------



## Micah

Breath of Life  -  Lord of the Rings: Two Towers soundtrack


----------



## Micah

Stand Up  -  Fireflight


----------



## merinda!

3OH!3 - Starstrukk.
<3


----------



## Nightray

Loituma - Ieva's Polka
XD


----------



## Micah

Revelation Song  -  Philips, Craig, and Dean


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

green hills zone from sonic 2 my ipod is odd


----------



## bittermeat

Amy Winehouse - Rehab


----------



## Micah

It's Christmas Day  -  Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Daft Punk: Around The World / Harder Better Faster Stronger


----------



## Nightray

Joker - Kamui Gakupo


----------



## Elliot

Prayer of A Refugee.


----------



## Thunder

Kinichie - Through the Fire & Flames


----------



## Thunder

12 Days of Christmas - Relient K


----------



## lightningbolt

Call me Al by Paul Simon


----------



## quincify

Lady GaGa- Bad Romance
... Don't ask...


----------



## Nightray

Feel good inc. - the gorillaz


----------



## Thunder

quincify said:
			
		

> Lady GaGa- Bad Romance
> ... Don't ask...


It's okay, i've gotten addicted to that song too :[

Love, Liberty, Disco - Newsboys


----------



## Nightray

Trick or Treat - Kagamine twins


----------



## Micah

Showstopper  -  tobyMac


----------



## Micah

What Have We Become - DC Talk


----------



## Nightray

What's up people - Deathnote


----------



## Tyeforce

Morshu - Pok


----------



## Nightray

you're so sexy - toy box


----------



## Micah

Will You Be There (Falling Down)  -  Skillet


----------



## Micah

--double post--


----------



## Nightray

Chocolat - Kaya


----------



## Micah

The Thirst Is Taking Over - Skillet


----------



## Nightray

MAGNET - Luka&Miku


----------



## Micah

The City  -  Children 18:3


----------



## Thunder

Breakfast - Newsboys

Genius song.


----------



## Thunder

Eminem - 'Till I Collapse


----------



## Spirit

Pollen and Salt - Daphne Loves Derby  ^_^


----------



## Micah

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Breakfast - Newsboys
> 
> Genius song.


Agreed. Newsboys probably have the most creative songwriting I've ever heard.

Colored People  -  DC Talk


----------



## merinda!

Scantraxx Rootz = Headhunterz vs. Abject

Best dance song ever.


----------



## SilentHopes

Channel 177 - Fishing 

Creator: Mediacom Cable


----------



## Elliot

Z100. Radio


----------



## Spirit

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey


----------



## Thunder

^Nice sig lyrics 

'Till I Collapse - Eminem


----------



## Ciaran

Some d00d speaking japanese


----------



## Rockman!

Hide And Seek by Imogen Heap


----------



## Spirit

Teardrop - Massive Attack

Woo-hoo for House M.D. theme song!


----------



## Tyeforce

Spirit said:
			
		

> Don't Stop Believin' - Journey


Every time I hear that song all I can think about is this. XD


----------



## Spirit

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Stop Believin' - Journey
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I hear that song all I can think about is this. XD
Click to expand...

Haha, eek!  I like that song a lot though. 

Uprising - Muse


----------



## Nic

Sublime - Bad Fish


----------



## Thunder

Burn it to the Ground - Nickelback


----------



## Tyrai

I'm listening to Last.fm so a bunch of random songs, which is currently; Chad Kroeger - Hero


----------



## Thunder

'Till I Collapse - Eminem


----------



## Rhonda

Tick Tock-Kesha i love this song and i was listening to Bad Romance also lol


----------



## Spirit

Green Eyes - Coldplay


----------



## Tyeforce

Furries in a Blender - Caramelldansen (Wikked Remix)


----------



## Thunder

I Want You To - Weezer


----------



## muffun

Yes - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

White Shadows - Coldplay


----------



## Grawr

Monster - Lady GaGa

lessthanthreee.


----------



## Thunder

42 - Coldplay


----------



## bittermeat

Arcade Fire! - Rebellion (Lies)


----------



## Thunder

12 Days of Christmas - Relient K


----------



## Micah

The Rescue  -  Kutless


----------



## Spirit

Master Crash said:
			
		

> White Shadows - Coldplay


I love that song! :O  And Coldplay in general.

All This Time - OneRepublic


----------



## Thunder

Spirit said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Shadows - Coldplay
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song! :O  And Coldplay in general.
> 
> All This Time - OneRepublic
Click to expand...

Yes, that song and Coldplay and general = Amazing =D

Take Me To Your Leader - Newsboys


----------



## Micah

The Spittle  -  Apologetix


----------



## Micah

Take Me To Your Leader - Newsboys

(Thanks Master Crash, you've managed to get the song stuck in my head)


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Take Me To Your Leader - Newsboys
> 
> (Thanks Master Crash, you've managed to get the song stuck in my head)


Anytime :3

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas - Relient K


----------



## muffun

Nothing Ever Hurt Like You - James Morrison


----------



## Micah

Breakfast  -  Newsboys


----------



## Thunder

Silent Night - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Spirit Thing - Newsboys

"it's not a family trait
it's nothing that I ate
and it didn't come from skating with holy rollers<Musicalnotehere>"


----------



## Micah

Truth Be Known (Everybody Gets A Shot) - Newsboys


----------



## Lord Yuan

*censored.3.0*ing Frank Zappa


----------



## Nightray

Kufufu no Fu ~Boku to Keiyaku~ - Mukuro Rokudo. ;p


----------



## Micah

Ditches  -  Children 18:3


----------



## Micah

Meteor Shower - Owl City


----------



## Nightray

Motteke! Sailor Fuku - Aya and katou


----------



## Micah

Gone  -  tobyMac


----------



## Tyeforce

Vickie Sue Robinson - Pok


----------



## Micah

The Slam  -  tobyMac


----------



## Nightray

Black water - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

my clock tick house is dead silent.


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender  -  Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Sign - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Grawr

How Bizarre - OMC


----------



## muffun

Toxic is Dead (Video Edit) - The Toxic Avenger


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - veltpunch


----------



## Micah

Hero - Skillet


----------



## AndyB

Midnight Ride - Midnight Riders


----------



## Hiro

Team Fortress 2 Music - 'Team Fortress 2'


----------



## bittermeat

iheartradio


----------



## Entei Slider

I walk alone- Green Day


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

How can I live- lll Nino


----------



## bittermeat

Adele - Right As Rain (Live)


----------



## bittermeat

Relient K - Sleigh Ride


----------



## Vooloo

Resonance - T.M. Revolution


----------



## bittermeat

Megan Joy - Feel Love


----------



## Micah

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Megan Joy - Feel Love


Megan Joy Corkrey? 0_0


----------



## Nightray

Alice Human Sacrifice - VOCALOID


----------



## Micah

Even Sleeping - Children 18:3


----------



## Micah

You Know We're All So Fond Of Dying - Children 18:3


----------



## Nightray

Dark Woods Circus - Vocaloid


----------



## Micah

Desperate  -  Fireflight


----------



## kalinn

Do You Remember - Jay Sean


----------



## Micah

The One - Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Meltdown - Kaito


----------



## Thunder

Spirit Thing - Newsboys


----------



## Thunder

Silent Night / Away in a Manger - Relient K


----------



## beehdaubs

Hurt ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## coffeebean!

Trailer Trash - Modest Mouse


----------



## Thunder

Shine - Newsboys


----------



## Elliot

Man vs Toddler.


----------



## beehdaubs

Life in Technicolor ~ Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

^ (Y)

Step Up To The Microphone - Newsboys


----------



## Bacon Boy

Legend of Zelda Overture ~ Evan Arnett


----------



## beehdaubs

Fix You ~ Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Supersonic - Family Force 5


----------



## bittermeat

Megan Joy - Incomplete


----------



## kalinn

Touch Me - Flo Rida


----------



## bittermeat

Teitur - One and Only


----------



## Resonate

Name ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## kenziegirl

Jordin Sparks - no air


----------



## merinda!

The Girl - City and Colour


----------



## Micah

Your Love Is Better Than Life - Newsboys


----------



## Micah

Thrive - Newsboys


----------



## AndyB

Honey Bee - Muddy Waters


----------



## Nightray

Code Geass second ending full.


----------



## AndyB

Worlds Collide - Apocolyptia


----------



## Thunder

Lose Yourself - Eminem


----------



## Micah

Forward Motion - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

The Killers ft Wild Light and Mariachi El Bronx - Happy Birthday Guadalupe


----------



## Micah

In Love With The 80s (Pink Tux to the Prom) - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Bullet Soul - Switchfoot


----------



## AndyB

Silhouette - Daniel Volovets


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Everythings Gonna Be Okay - Brittani Louise Taylor <3


----------



## Micah

Gather In - John Reuben


----------



## Thunder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOpT8vsloeA&feature=related

<333


----------



## beehdaubs

Speed of Sound ~ Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas - Relient K


----------



## Resonate

Next Thing You Know ~ Matthew West


----------



## beehdaubs

Ladies and Gentlemen ~ Saliva


----------



## Nightray

Kufufu no Fu ~Boku to Keiyaku~ - Iida Toshinobu


----------



## kalinn

Sweet Dreams - Beyonce


----------



## Nightray

Sakura Addiction (Hibari Kyouya vs Rokudo Mukuro) - Kondou Takashi & Iida Toshinobu


----------



## Micah

Carol Of The Bells - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

I'm Gettin' Nuttin' For Christmas - Relient K


----------



## Micah

Balloons (Reprise) - Children 18:3


----------



## Micah

Time and Wasted Bullets - Children 18:3


----------



## Micah

Get Your Back Off The Wall (3OH!3 remix) - Family Force 5


----------



## Palad][n

Waluigi said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFIV5BFk3UQ
> 
> <3


this


----------



## merinda!

Magic - Ladyhawke


----------



## Nightray

Kufufu no Fu ~Boku to Keiyaku~ - Iida Toshinobu


----------



## Frieza

vice city radio station wave 103
song playing now gary newman-cars


----------



## Micah

Video Games - KJ-52


----------



## Resonate

Belong ~ Mike Shaw


----------



## Thunder

Auld Lang Syne - Relient K


----------



## Micah

I Am Understood? - Relient K


----------



## Micah

For The Ladies - KJ-52 (feat. Seth Ready)


----------



## Micah

Who I Am Hates Who I've Been - Relient K


----------



## Nightray

Drawing days  Reborn! 1st opening


----------



## SamXX

Death Note (Feature film) - T.V


----------



## Nightray

MAGNET - Gakupo&Kaito


----------



## Nightray

Polkan something blah(Leek spin song) XD - Miku hatsune.


----------



## Micah

You Know We're All So Fond Of Dying - Children 18:3


----------



## Thunder

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas - Coldplay


----------



## Resonate

Belong ~ Mike Shaw


----------



## Nightray

Sakura Addiction (Hibari Kyouya vs Rokudo Mukuro) - Kondou Takashi & Iida Toshinobu


----------



## Vooloo

Circle You, Circle You - Miku Hatsune and Luka Megurine.

>DDD

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/i2RFcrreoE8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/i2RFcrreoE8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## kalinn

La La La - Lmfao


----------



## Micah

College Kids - Relient K


----------



## Akainu

Go With The Flow


----------



## Micah

You Really Got Me - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Miranda

Wait for you - Atreyu


----------



## PoxyLemon

Dont Stop Me Now - Queen

try and beat that next poster


----------



## Thunder

rroqer11 said:
			
		

> Dont Stop Me Now - Queen
> 
> try and beat that next poster



The Beatles - Come Together

Beat.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Welcome To The Jungle - Guns 'n' Roses

UBER EPIC TUNE


----------



## AndyB

Reflection - AmazingAndyB


----------



## PoxyLemon

Bleed It Out - Linkin Park


----------



## AndyB

Stroke - Apocolyptia


----------



## Marcus

YMCA...

owned B)


----------



## Tyeforce

This:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/C0d8JeudsfY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/C0d8JeudsfY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## SamXX

Master Crash said:
			
		

> rroqer11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Stop Me Now - Queen
> 
> try and beat that next poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles - Come Together
> 
> Beat.
Click to expand...

COME TOGETHER, RIGHT NOW ♫

I'm a celeb - T.V


----------



## PoxyLemon

Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Guadalupe - The Killers


----------



## Micah

You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Alvin & The Chipmunks 2 Soundtrack


----------



## Anna

empire state of mind - Alicia Keys


----------



## Nightray

Drawing days - SPLAY


----------



## Resonate

Stop the World ~ Matthew West


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag-The Autumns


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Creep ~ Radiohead


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - VELTPUNCH


----------



## Vooloo

Sakasama Reinboo (Reverse Rainbow) - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin


----------



## Thunder

Take Me To Your Leader - Newsboys


----------



## Nightray

Kufufu no Fu ~Boku to Keiyaku~ Iida Toshinobu


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Livin' In the Sunlight, Lovin' In the Moonlight ~ Tiny Tim
XDDDD


----------



## Vooloo

My Star - Soul Eater Character Song 3


----------



## Micah

So What - Alvin and the Chipmunks Squeakquel Soundtrack


----------



## merinda!

Young Birds - Patrick Bunton.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes) ~ Edison Lighthouse


----------



## Micah

Shake Your Groove Thing - Alvin and the Chipmunks/Chipettes


----------



## ATWA

Money- Serj Tankian


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I Get It In - Omarion


----------



## Spirit

This is the Future - Owl City  :O


----------



## ATWA

Always & Never- Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Resonate

Belong ~ Mike Shaw


----------



## Spirit

Last Nite - The Strokes


----------



## brotatochip

Tik Tok - Ke$ha


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Towers and The Trains ~ The Elms

The Hardway (Remix) ~ DC Talk


----------



## Miranda

Storm to Pass - Atreyu


----------



## Thunder

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas - Coldplay


----------



## Micah

The Song - The Chipettes


----------



## Thunder

WOOHOO! - Newsboys


----------



## Bacon Boy

Between You and Me ~ Relient K Remix of DC Talk


----------



## Thunder

Let it Roll - Divide the Day


----------



## Kiley

The Reeling-Passion Pit


----------



## Micah

You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Bacon Boy

Supersonic ~ Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Talk - Cooooldplay


----------



## Nightray

Lambo song - Lambo


----------



## kalinn

Tie Me Down - New Boyz


----------



## brotatochip

I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus ~ Jackson 5 ;D


----------



## AndyB

I'd Do Anything For You - Fall On Your Sword


----------



## Thunder

Angels We Have Heard on High - Relient K


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Let me see your hips swing - Savage


----------



## AndyB

Shatner Of The Mount - Fall On Your Sword


----------



## kalinn

Too Close - Next 
xD old school lol


----------



## Kiley

Speeding Cars-Imogen Heap


----------



## kalinn

Break Up - Mario


----------



## ATWA

By the Way- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## brotatochip

For Your Entertainment - Adam Lambert


----------



## KCourtnee

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Roulette- System of a Down.


I love SOAD! 

I'm listening to:

Darling - Eyes Set to Kill


----------



## Magibelly

Lady Gaga - Love game (One love remix)


----------



## ATWA

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roulette- System of a Down.
> 
> 
> 
> I love SOAD!
> 
> I'm listening to:
> 
> Darling - Eyes Set to Kill
Click to expand...

OMG ME TOO

Marmalade- System of a Down


----------



## brotatochip

Mr. Carter - Lil Wayne


----------



## Kiley

1985-Bowling For soup


----------



## Magibelly

Stacys mom - Fountain of Wayne


----------



## NikoKing

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/lnme2WLB9YM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/lnme2WLB9YM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnme2WLB9YM


----------



## Micah

Put Your Records On - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## brotatochip

Miley Cyrus Is A Lesbian - J Bigga <3


----------



## Micah

Bring It On - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Frieza

redmond barrens 
sega's-shadowrun


----------



## merinda!

Sweet Disposition - The temper trap.


----------



## Frieza

sega's shadowrun 
a bar song don't what it is called though?


----------



## Resonate

Something to Say (Plus intro) ~ Matthew West

_You got something to say
If you're living, if you're breathing
You got something to say
You know if your heart is beating
You got something to say
and no one can say it like you do_


----------



## brotatochip

Last Resort - Papa Roach

*Cut my life into pieces,
This is my last resort,
Suffocation, 
No breathing, 
Don't give a *censored.3.0* if I cut my arm bleeding. *


----------



## Resonate

Life Inside You ~ Matthew West

_*There*_


----------



## brotatochip

For Your Entertainment - Adam Lambert

*Oh, do you know what you got into?
Can you handle what I'm 'bout to do? 
Cus it's about to get rough for you,
I'm here for your entertainment. *


----------



## Resonate

Belong ~ Mike Shaw

_*I*_


----------



## Bacon Boy

In The Belly Of The Whale ~ Newsboys


----------



## brotatochip

Tik Tok - Ke$ha

_* Don't stop,
Make it pop, 
DJ blow my speakers up,
Tonight, Ima fight til we see the sunlight,
Tik tok on the clock, but the party dont stop, no. *_


----------



## Muh Pit

Cry Me Out - Pixie Lott


<333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## brotatochip

Love Me - Justin Bieber

_*Love me love me, say that you love me.
Fool me fool me, oh how you do me.
Kiss me kiss me, say that you miss me.
Tell me I what I wanna hear,
Tell me you love me <3 *_


----------



## Muh Pit

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Cry Me Out - Pixie Lott
> 
> 
> <333333333333333333333333333333333333333


^


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sunrise ~ Brandon Heath

*All you need is a sunrise
Just a moment of dawn
If you're lost in the twilight
Close your eyes and move on
When you're tired in the waiting
Even though it's gonna take you
A little more time
Just a little more time the sun's gonna find you*


----------



## brotatochip

Favorite Girl - Justin Bieber<3

_*My prized possession, one and only
Adore ya, girl I want ya
The one I can't live without
That's you, that's you
You're my special little lady
The one that makes me crazy
Of all the girls I've ever known
It's you, it's you

My favorite, my favorite, my favorite
My favorite girl, my favorite girl*_


----------



## Muh Pit

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry Me Out - Pixie Lott
> 
> 
> <333333333333333333333333333333333333333
> 
> 
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

^


----------



## Resonate

Gravity ~ Shawn McDonald


----------



## Micah

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry Me Out - Pixie Lott
> 
> 
> <333333333333333333333333333333333333333
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

\/


----------



## merinda!

ACROX said:
			
		

> Favorite Girl - Justin Bieber<3
> 
> _*My prized possession, one and only
> Adore ya, girl I want ya
> The one I can't live without
> That's you, that's you
> You're my special little lady
> The one that makes me crazy
> Of all the girls I've ever known
> It's you, it's you
> 
> My favorite, my favorite, my favorite
> My favorite girl, my favorite girl*_


^^
<33333333


----------



## Muh Pit

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry Me Out - Pixie Lott
> 
> 
> <333333333333333333333333333333333333333
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

^


----------



## Bacon Boy

Face Down ~ Family Force 5 

*Fall Down with my Face Down
Giving up Me, Myself and I
It*


----------



## Muh Pit

Cry Me Out - Pixie Lott


<333333333333333333333333


----------



## kalinn

Empire State Of Mind - Jay-z


----------



## AndyB

Yeah...ok, we get it.

Electric Worry - Clutch


----------



## brotatochip

kalinn said:
			
		

> Empire State Of Mind - Jay-z


^


----------



## Spirit

Cave In - Owl City


----------



## Micah

So What - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Resonate

More ~ Matthew West


----------



## Spirit

Last Nite - The Strokes xD


----------



## Micah

The Song - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Ricano

Volver a Comenzar- Cafe Tacuba


----------



## Micah

Bring It On - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Ricano

Alvin and the chipmunks? XD

Run This Town- Jay Z


----------



## Micah

Stayin' Alive - Alvin and the Chipmunks

Yes. It's actually quite good.


----------



## bittermeat

Arcade Fire! - My Heart Is An Apple


----------



## kalinn

Tie Me Down - New Boyz


----------



## [Nook]

My TV.


----------



## Micah

You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Micah

Would It Matter - Skillet


----------



## merinda!

Save your scissors - City and Colour/Dallas Green


----------



## AndyB

Live For Today - AmazingAndyB


----------



## Micah

Rip It Up ATL Take (Croul-Glow-Activation Version 2.009) - Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

*double post*


----------



## Shuyin

Hello, Goodbye ~ The Beatles

(It's my ringtone! ;D Orz I've been playing too much Rock Band lately.)


----------



## Micah

Bring Me Down - Pillar


----------



## Micah

Better Man - Decemberadio


----------



## Resonate

Waiting To Shine ~ Building 429  

_Iris to Iris
I will be waiting..._


----------



## Micah

Daydream Believer - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## coffeebean!

Starts With One - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Frieza

shadowrun-sega downtown
awesome song-but it doesn't go well with FFT though


----------



## Micah

Satisfy Me - Decemberadio


----------



## kalinn

Your Guardian Angel - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## brotatochip

Favorite Girl - Justin Bieber


----------



## Nightray

^ ew. ;P

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## Micah

Shake Your Groove Thing - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Nightray

Arashi no Ouji - Fujiwara Yuuki


----------



## Micah

Final - Children 18:3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Must Have Done Something Right ~ Relient K


----------



## Muh Pit

Russian Roulette - Rihanna


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'm For You ~ TobyMac


----------



## Micah

Do You Hear What I Hear - Family Force 5


----------



## Resonate

Something to Say ~ Matthew West


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Guadalupe - The Killers


----------



## Kiley

Big Casino- Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Rockman!

Final Destination - Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Kiley

Back Against The Wall- Cage The Elephant


----------



## Shuyin

Take Me Out ~ Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Thunder

In Like a Lion - Relient K


----------



## Tyrai

Cobra Starship - Its warmer In The Basement.

:3


----------



## Tornado

Party In The Usa-Miley Cyrus oh btw i dont like miley i just like this song.


----------



## Thunder

Welcome to the World - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Tornado

Now listening to Paparazzi-Lady Gaga


----------



## bittermeat

BEP - Meet Me Halfway


----------



## Thunder

Lovers in Japan - Coldplay


----------



## Kiley

The Mixed Tape- Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Nightray

Alice human sacrifice - Vocaloid


----------



## Nightray

Trick and treat - vocaloid kagamine twins


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

LDN ~ Lily Allen


----------



## Micah

Comatose - Skillet (slowed down to 60 beats per minute. Tis epic)


----------



## Micah

So What - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## kalinn

Baila Morena - Zucchero 
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>listenin to spanish music, while makin my pinata for spanish class ;D </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Micah

Let It Roll - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Chubbunz

The Beatles - For No One


----------



## Chubbunz

The Beatles - Help!


----------



## Yokie

Nothing.


----------



## Vooloo

Sore ga Bokura no Michishirube - Death the Kid, Liz Thompson, Patty Thompson


----------



## Micah

Yours To Hold - Skillet


----------



## Shuyin

Burnin' Up ~ The Jonas Brothers

Ready Steady Go ~ L'Arc~en~Ciel


----------



## Thunder

Spaceman - The Killers

best song ever.


----------



## Shuyin

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Spaceman - The Killers
> 
> best song ever.


Omg yes! The Killers are amazing. I was so happy with Day & Age  Hard to live up to Hot Fuss, IMO~ And Sam's Town made me sad. I think I only liked maybe 3 songs from that entire album. They definitely bounced back with Day & Age tho!


----------



## Thunder

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceman - The Killers
> 
> best song ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg yes! The Killers are amazing. I was so happy with Day & Age  Hard to live up to Hot Fuss, IMO~ And Sam's Town made me sad. I think I only liked maybe 3 songs from that entire album. They definitely bounced back with Day & Age tho!
Click to expand...

=D

Personally i like anything from The Killers 

Happy Birthday Guadalupe - The Killers

I love their Christmas songs, Don't Shoot Me, Santa Claus is hilarious xD


----------



## Ricano

Billie Jean - M.J.


----------



## Thunder

Life in Technicolor II - Coldplay


----------



## lightningbolt

Call me Al- Paul Simon


----------



## merinda!

One more time - Daft Punk.


----------



## muffun

Sleepyhead - Passion Pit


----------



## Thunder

Take me To Your Leader - Newsboys


----------



## Shuyin

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go ~ Wham! Ahaha XD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Nightman ~ It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
XDDD Charlie... oh gawd everyone needs to watch this show


----------



## Thunder

When You Were Young - The Killers


----------



## Mimsie

Revenge - MSI


----------



## Thunder

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Dress Me Like a Clown ~ Margot & the Nuclear So and So's


----------



## Thunder

Angels We Have Heard on High - Relient K


----------



## Doctor

Helter Skelter - The Beatles


----------



## kalinn

What You Got - Akon


----------



## Thunder

Merry CHristmas, Here's to Many More - Relient K


----------



## merinda!

Breaking the habit - Linkin Park.


----------



## Spirit

Shadow of the Day - Linkin Park


----------



## muffun

Sleepyhead -  Passion Pit


----------



## AndyB

Silent Night, from the World's loudest man
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/xNQdV-lmMek'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/xNQdV-lmMek' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## muffun

Islands - The XX


----------



## Limey

Bigcitydreams - Nevershoutnever


----------



## merinda!

Warp 7.7 - The Bloody Beetroots ft Steve Aoki and Bombermann.


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag- The Autumns vs. Evol Intent


----------



## kalinn

In My Head - Jason Derulo
<33


----------



## Thunder

Weezer - The First Noel


----------



## bittermeat

Uncle Kracker - Smile


----------



## Nightray

Aristocrat's Symphonie - Versailles


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

The heater in my house run it's cold in out.


----------



## Nightray

Zombie - Versailles


----------



## Shuyin

Gackt ~ Last Song  ;~;


----------



## Nightray

Light's theme - Deathnote
:'D


----------



## Nightray

Death Note OST - Light Lights Up Light
:'o


----------



## Thunder

All Good Things - Nelly Furtado ft. Chris martin


----------



## Frieza

sega shadowrun
bar song
i don't what it is called though


----------



## Thunder

Eminem - Lose Yourself (Drum & Bass Remix)


----------



## AndyB

Word Of Mouth - John Reuben


----------



## muffun

Cemeteries of London - Coldplay


----------



## kalinn

Sweet Dreams - Beyonce


----------



## Doctor

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## ATWA

Aerials- System of a Down


----------



## Doctor

ATWA said:
			
		

> Aerials- System of a Down


SoaD is awesome.


----------



## Nightray

Aristocrats Sypho- - Versailles


----------



## bittermeat

Modest Mouse - Float On


----------



## Nightray

Mad Monster - Detroit Metal City 
GO TO DMC! :'D


----------



## Vooloo

Last Night, Good Night - Miku Hatsune


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

greenday-american idiot


----------



## SamXX

Missing You -  Black Eyed Peas


----------



## bittermeat

Relient K - The Best Thing


----------



## SamXX

Still Alive - Mirrors Edge OST


----------



## Kiley

Tears don't fall- Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Nightray

Slash Killer - Detroit Metal City


----------



## SamXX

Telephone - Lady GaGa


----------



## Nic

WINDS OF PLAGUE - The Impaler

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/n2JX9VeL7n4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/n2JX9VeL7n4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Nightray

song Ano Ko Wo Rape - Detroit Metal City
XD


----------



## Vooloo

Adolescence - Len and Rin


----------



## SamXX

Teeth - Lady GaGa

I don't want your money, just want your sex ♫


----------



## Nic

Winds of Plague-Decimate The Weak

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/hi-ykpDFKwA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/hi-ykpDFKwA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## SamXX

Dance in the Dark - Lady GaGa


----------



## ATWA

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Winds of Plague-Decimate The Weak
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/hi-ykpDFKwA'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/hi-ykpDFKwA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Nice choice, sir.

Not Alone- All That Remains


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

telephone-beyonce and lady ga ga


----------



## SamXX

Monster - Lady GaGa


----------



## bittermeat

Daphne Loves Derby - Pollen With Salt


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

beach boys greatest hits cd


----------



## kalinn

the movie Benchwarmers. 
hilarious movie! xD


----------



## Bulerias

Tango: Zero Hour - Astor Piazzolla


----------



## kalinn

Replay - Iyaz


----------



## DashS

i want you back
Jackson 5


----------



## muffun

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## Shuyin

Free Fallin' ~ Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## merinda!

Lisztomania - Phoenix.


----------



## Resonate

Caravan ~ by Duke Ellington (Played by the Orghan-um Trio)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bloody Tears ~ Super Castlevania 4


----------



## kalinn

In My Head - Jason DeRulo


----------



## Nightray

Ano Ko Wo Rape - DMC


----------



## kalinn

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


That songs been stuck in my head all day :U


----------



## Shuyin

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


Alexander Skarsg


----------



## Nightray

SATSUGAI - DMC


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
> 
> 
> 
> That songs been stuck in my head all day :U
Click to expand...

ugh i know! 
i hated it, and now i kinda like it. 
and now im dissapointed in myself xD


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
> 
> 
> 
> That songs been stuck in my head all day :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ugh i know!
> i hated it, and now i kinda like it.
> and now im dissapointed in myself xD
Click to expand...

Exactly how i felt XD


----------



## kalinn

According To You - Orianthi


----------



## Nightray

Setsugai - DMC


----------



## Nightray

Serenade - Versailles


----------



## Micah

Into Jesus - DC Talk


----------



## Micah

I Need You - Relient K


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## Kiley

Littlest Things-Lily Allen


----------



## Resonate

Save a Place For Me ~ Matthew West

_Don't be mad
If I cry
It just hurts so bad, sometimes
'Cause everyday it's sinking in
And I have to say goodbye all over again

You know I bet it feels good to have the weight of this world off your shoulders now
I'm dreaming of the day 
when I'm finally there with you..._


----------



## Thunder

Linebeck's theme - Phantom Hourglass OST

Probably the best music on the game.


----------



## Micah

There Is A Treason At Sea - DC Talk (Kevin Max)


----------



## Nightray

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Resonate

Waiting to Shine ~ Building 429 off their album: "Iris to Iris"


----------



## Nightray

sweet dreams - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

kk slider


----------



## Nightray

Alumina - Nightmare


----------



## Resonate

Taken ~ Building 429


----------



## Nightray

Mortal Kombat theme.
XD


----------



## Shuyin

Jojo said:
			
		

> Mortal Kombat theme.
> XD


FINISH HIM! >

Human ~ The Killers


----------



## Nightray

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortal Kombat theme.
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH HIM! >
> 
> Human ~ The Killers
Click to expand...

Fatality. 


Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## Elliot

The Kill- 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## Nightray

Oakvale - Fable OST
:'D


----------



## Shuyin

Helter Skelter ~ The Beatles


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Poison Kiss ~ The Last Goodnight


----------



## Nightray

Alice Human Sacrifice - Vocaloid


----------



## Thunder

Burn It To The Ground - Nickelback


----------



## Nightray

Light's theme - Death Note


----------



## Shuyin

I Dare You To Move ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Resonate

Shuyin said:
			
		

> I Dare You To Move ~ Switchfoot


Love that Song!  

Time and Confusion ~ Anberlin


----------



## Thunder

...Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ...Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


oh goodness, same 
xD


----------



## muffun

Shut Up and Let Me Go - The Ting Tings


----------



## Thunder

Bullet Soul - Switchfoot


----------



## Shuyin

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Dare You To Move ~ Switchfoot
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Song!
> 
> Time and Confusion ~ Anberlin
Click to expand...

Same here! :] I find it very moving, no pun intended! 

This Is Your Life ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Resonate

The Shadow Proves the Sunshine ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Nic

Passion Pit - Sleepyhead


----------



## Kiley

Believe me I'm lying- Forever the Sickest Kids


----------



## Thunder

The Christmas Song - Collen Bailey/Monty Ludwig/Vince Guaraldi


----------



## Nightray

Drawing days - SPLAY


----------



## Nightray

Light's theme - Death Note


----------



## Micah

It's Killing Me - DC Talk


----------



## Micah

Smackdown - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Shuyin

Passion ~ Hikaru Utada


----------



## Micah

Go Tell It On The Mountain - ???


----------



## Micah

Like A Dog Chasing Cars - Hans Zimmer (Dark Knight Soundtrack)


----------



## Frieza

dbz bt2 fly high


----------



## AndyB

Music is my Radar - Blur


----------



## Micah

Red Letters - DC Talk

*"Heed the words divinely spoken.
May your restless heart be broken.
Let the supernatural take hold.
There is love in the red letters.
There is truth in the red letters.
There is hope for the hopeless, peace and forgiveness.
There is life in the red letters."*


----------



## Miranda

All the Same - Sick Puppies


----------



## AndyB

All of the songs I've made


----------



## SamXX

Starstrukk - 3oh!3 feat Katy Perry.


----------



## Thunder

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Nightray

Alumina - Nightmare


----------



## Nic

Winds of Plague - Anthems of Apocalypse


----------



## Bacon Boy

The clock ticking by ~ the person that made the clock.


----------



## Thunder

DAFtpUNK


----------



## Micah

Since I Met You - DC Talk


----------



## kalinn

Russian Roulette - Rihanna


----------



## Chubbunz

beatles - here comes the sun


----------



## Nightray

Kufufu no Fu ~Boku to Keiyaku~ - Iida Toshinobu


----------



## Micah

Share It With Me (Smile Future Remix) - Family Force 5


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Heads Will Roll ~ Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Shuyin

If You're Gone ~ Matchbox 20


----------



## Resonate

Gravity ~ Shawn McDonald


----------



## Micah

How In The World (David Crowder*Band Mix Ver. 2) - Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Can't Go On - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Nakota

green day - american idiot


----------



## Jake

The soundtrack from 'Wicked - The Musical'


----------



## ATWA

Can't Stop- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Micah

What Yo Name Is - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Thunder

Just Close Your Eyes - Can't remember the artist


----------



## Nightray

Secret - Vampire Knight OST


----------



## Micah

Put Like That - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Nightray

Joker - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## Resonate

Waiting to Shine ~ Building 429


----------



## Nightray

Sakura Addiction (Hibari Kyouya vs Rokudo Mukuro) - Kondou Takashi & Iida Toshinobu


----------



## Shuyin

21 Guns ~ Green Day


----------



## Nightray

Try again - Aaliyah


----------



## Nightray

Princess Princess opening full


----------



## kalinn

Russian Roulette - Rihanna


----------



## Tyeforce

The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks - BGM91 (the game rip isn't tagged ;-


----------



## Micah

Streams of Woe at Acheron - Falling up


----------



## Tyeforce

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KPZ3YYXH

Those. =3


----------



## Micah

How in the World (Suave Suarez Remix) - Family Force 5/Cobra Starship


----------



## Nightray

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Micah

Will You Be There (Falling Down) - Skillet


----------



## Micah

No Grave - Newsboys


----------



## Nightray

Hare hare yukai - Hirano Aya


----------



## AndyB

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## Shuyin

You Found Me ~ The Fray


----------



## Miranda

Crawl - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Micah

Ignition - TobyMac


----------



## AndyB

Honey Bee - Muddy Waters


----------



## Nightray

Drawing days - SPLAY


----------



## Thunder

'Till i Collapse - Eminem


----------



## Muh Pit

The dull whir of my computer's fans.


----------



## Shuyin

Resonance ~ T.M. Revolution


----------



## Micah

Feelin' So Fly - TobyMac


----------



## Spirit

Down - Jay Sean

Ewwwww, right?


----------



## merinda!

Yes eww,

Fidelity - Regina Spektor. <3


----------



## Nic

Digital Love - Daft Punk


----------



## Spirit

Yellow (Live @ KCRW's Morning Becomes Electric) - Coldplay

Definitely much better!


----------



## Nic

Tthhee Ppaarrttyy by Justice


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KPZ3YYXH
> 
> D:<


Stop advertising, it is called post what your listing.


----------



## Tyeforce

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KPZ3YYXH
> 
> D:<
> 
> 
> 
> Stop advertising, it is called post what your listing.
Click to expand...

And that's what I'm listening to! XD I'm not advertising, I just want people to listen to it, too, lol. Besides, what is there to advertise? It's just a zip file containing 8 songs from Spirit Tracks. It's not like I'm advertising a website or something, lol.


----------



## Resonate

The Reason ~ Hoobastank


----------



## kalinn

Imma Do It - Fabolous


----------



## muffun

I Want You Back - Space Cowboy


----------



## Vooloo

Honey Honey - Vocaloid ALL☆STARS


----------



## Thunder

Booyaka 619 - P.O.D.


----------



## 8bit

Yukkuri *censored.2.0*e ite Ne - Vocaloid
Wii ne Ha


----------



## Mimsie

Nothing.


----------



## Micah

The Hardway - KJ-52

(Ew, nowhere near as good as DC Talk's gem)


----------



## Micah

Rise Up - KJ-52 (feat. Rob Beckley & Trevor McNevan)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Cars Slipping and sliding on the black ice outside my win---
ones crashed 
now two
now th---
FO--
F--
SIX?!


----------



## Micah

Trademark - Relient K


----------



## The Sign Painter

It's a Wonderful Life- BOTAR


----------



## Micah

Dear Slim (Part 2) - KJ-52


----------



## Nic

Parents arguing.


----------



## Micah

Haha, mine are arguing, too.

47 Pop Stars - KJ-52


----------



## Mr. L

the vacuum.


----------



## Muh Pit

Run This Town - Rihanna ft. The guy who I forget the name of.


----------



## Micah

Pick Yourself Up - KJ-52 (feat. Nirva Dorsaint Ready)


----------



## Nightray

Alice Human Sacrifice - Vocaloid


----------



## Shuyin

Lust for Blood ~ Gackt


----------



## Thunder

Melty Molten galaxy - SMG soundtrack


----------



## Shuyin

December ~ Collective Soul


----------



## kalinn

So Sick - Neyo


----------



## 8bit

The Disapearance of Hatsune Miku-Vocaloid


----------



## kalinn

Im So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## Shuyin

Fully Alive ~ Flyleaf :O


----------



## merinda!

Crickets....





<small>&& the radio. )</small>


----------



## Frieza

dbz b2 hyperbolic time chamber


----------



## Micah

Revenge of the Nerds - KJ-52 (feat. Pigeon John)


----------



## kalinn

Forever - Lil Wayne, Drake and all those other peoples xD


----------



## Micah

Where Were You - KJ-52 (feat. Golden Child)


----------



## kalinn

A Christmas Story!


----------



## 8bit

Hatsune Miku volume 1


----------



## merinda!

This boy's in love - The Presets.


----------



## Shuyin

Minami Kaze (Southern Wind) ~ Shimokawa Mikuni


----------



## Vooloo

The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku.


----------



## Shuyin

Do You Want To ~ Franz Ferdinand 8D

You're lucky lucky, you're so luckyyy!


----------



## Micah

Identity - John Reuben


----------



## Shuyin

Panic Attack ~ Dream Theater


----------



## Shuyin

Beat It ~ Michael Jackson <33


----------



## Cottonball

Vanilla Twlight - Owl City


----------



## Micah

Meant to Live - Switchfoot


----------



## merinda!

Shine On - Jet.


----------



## Miranda

Wait For You - Atreyu <3


----------



## kalinn

Pretty Rave Girl - I Am X-ray


----------



## muffun

_Nine_ Soundtrack: Kate Hudson - Cinema Italiano


----------



## Nightray

Sign - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Micah

I Don't Want It -DC Talk


----------



## SilentHopes

My mom in the living room wrapping presents - Rorato74 (me)


----------



## Nightray

Dark Woods Circus - Vocaloid


----------



## Micah

The Last Night - Skillet


----------



## SamXX

Bad Romance - Lady GaGa


----------



## Shuyin

I Need You Tonight ~ INXS


----------



## Shuyin

Hadashi no Kiseki (Barefoot Trail) ~ Marika Matsumoto


----------



## Micah

I Celebrate The Day- Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Savior - Rise Against


----------



## merinda!

Speechless- Lady Gaga.

Surprisingly it's not about sex.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

rocking around the christmas tree by elvis


----------



## Micah

Boomin' - TobyMac


----------



## Vooloo

X'mas Bad Apple!! - Hatsune Miku


----------



## Thunder

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Tornado

Paparazzi Lady Gaga


----------



## Kiley

Alfie- Lily Allen


----------



## Shiny

Tristan Clopet (he rocks, but I bet you haven't heard of him)


----------



## Thunder

Let it Roll - Divide the Day


----------



## kalinn

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## Micah

Foreverandever ect... - David Crowder*Band


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

14th Street ~ Rufus Wainright


----------



## kalinn

Live Like We're Dying - Kris Allen


----------



## Micah

Death Of Me - RED

*I should've seen all the signs all around me
But I was comfortable inside these wounds
So go ahead and take another piece of me now
While we all bow down to you*


----------



## Shuyin

Slither ~ Velvet Revolver


----------



## Thunder

Silver Bells - Relient K


----------



## starlightskies

temporary home by carrie underwood


----------



## Thunder

Hollywood Undead - Undead

I don't really listen to music with a curseword in every sentence, but i have to admit, this is pretty catchy :x


----------



## Micah

Confessions (What's Inside My Head) - RED

*I'm wasting away
It's part of my instinct
I'll run away
From everything I hate
Take this away
Help me escape
Take this away
I confess*


----------



## Shiny

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Confessions (What's Inside My Head) - RED
> 
> *I'm wasting away
> It's part of my instinct
> I'll run away
> From everything I hate
> Take this away
> Help me escape
> Take this away
> I confess*


I love that album also.

My favorite: Take it All Away


----------



## kierraaa-

KE$HA - TiK ToK


----------



## Thunder

Rise Against - Savior


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

snowfall reports for minnesota


----------



## Thunder

Blur - Song 2


----------



## Shuyin

Lost Cause ~ Beck


----------



## Thunder

Get Thru This - Art of Dying


----------



## Kyle

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Death of Auto-Tune - Jay-Z


----------



## Chubbunz

beatles - strawberry fields forever


----------



## Micah

Perfect - The Letter Black


----------



## Shuyin

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


Wonderful choice, my good sir~! p.o Mye~s.

By The Way ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Micah

Confessions (What's Inside My Head) - RED


----------



## Thunder

Silver Bells - Relient K


----------



## lightningbolt

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey


----------



## Micah

Bob Lamey calling the 2007 AFC championship game.

"Fumbled the freakin' football."

Classic.


----------



## Micah

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/4OUHoFAziyU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/4OUHoFAziyU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

AC mucic. Calms me down...


----------



## sarahbear

Headlights - The Classic Crime.


----------



## kalinn

Two is Better Than One - Boys Like Girls (Feat. Taylor Swift)


----------



## Thunder

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas - Relient K


----------



## Shuyin

Whole Lotta Love ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## Micah

Little Drummer Boy - Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Christmas Time Is Here - Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Nativity - Phil Joel


----------



## merinda!

Kiss With A Fist - Florence And The Machine

*"You hit me once,
I hit you back,
You gave a kick
I gave a slap
You smashed a plate 
Over my head
Then I set fire to our bed."*


----------



## Micah

Gave It All Away - RED


----------



## Nightray

hare hare yukai - Aya


----------



## Micah

Beautiful Bride - Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Chasm - Flyleaf


----------



## Kiley

Wake up- The Arcade Fire


----------



## Marcus

Blow me away-Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Yokie

HANNA MONTANA!! No, not really.


----------



## Micah

Unbreakable - Fireflight


----------



## Micah

Move - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Numner

Crazy in love - Eminem


----------



## Micah

Rawkfist - Thousand Foot Krutch

*Throw up your rawkfist if you're feelin' it when I drop this!*


----------



## Kiley

Champagne Supernova- Oasis


----------



## Micah

Stand Up - Fireflight


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag- The Autumns vs. Evol Intent


----------



## Micah

You Gave Me A Promise - Fireflight


----------



## coffeebean!

Trucker's Atlas - Modest Mouse


----------



## Micah

Phenomenon - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Tyeforce

PAGE 500 OF THIS THREAD

=p


----------



## Kirbydlx

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> PAGE 500 OF THIS THREAD
> 
> =p


paralyzer-finger 11


----------



## Micah

Go Ahead - Fireflight


----------



## Micah

Treasure - Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Storm The Gates Of Hell (live) - Demon Hunter


----------



## Chubbunz

Micheal Jackson - beat it


----------



## Chubbunz

paramore - misery business


----------



## nintendowii2009

Intergalactic - Bestie Boys
And your mom moaning
jk jk xDD


----------



## Micah

Go Ahead - Fireflight


----------



## coffeebean!

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## sarahbear

Headlights - The Classic Crime.


----------



## gerardo781

The Night Before- The Beatles


----------



## Micah

Faith, Love, and Happiness - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## merinda!

The Girls - Calvin Harris.


----------



## SamXX

Shrek 2 - My Sisters Laptop


----------



## Erica

Pretty Rave Girl - Something X something lol, siggy.


----------



## merinda!

Jenny Don't Be Hasty - Paolo Nutini.


----------



## merinda!

Cry - Rihanna.


----------



## kalinn

Disco Inferno - 50 Cent


----------



## Micah

Beautiful Bride - Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Hit The Floor - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Nightray

Melt - Kamui Gakupo


----------



## kalinn

Carry Out - Justin Timberlake and Timbaland


----------



## Nightray

Meltdown - Kaito


----------



## Hiro

Owl City - Fireflies


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag- The Autumns


----------



## Nightray

Alumina - Nightmare


----------



## Kiley

The End- The Autumns


----------



## Micah

Phenomenon - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Kiley

Littlest Things- Lily Allen


----------



## Micah

The Kind - Flyleaf


----------



## AndyB

Something About Us - Daft Punk


----------



## Hiro

Motteke! Sailor fuku - Lucky Star OP


----------



## kalinn

kalinn said:
			
		

> Carry Out - Justin Timberlake and Timbaland


this again. 
i looove this song


----------



## Micah

Move - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Kyle

Screaming Trees - All I Know


----------



## Micah

The Art Of Breaking - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Deleted User

Just finished Flying by Long John Baldry.


----------



## Cottonball

Honey  ~ Vocaloid


----------



## Nightray

Kufufu no Fu ~Boku to Keiyaku~ - Iida Toshinobu


----------



## Micah

The Party Song - Emery


----------



## Jeremy

Season Of Rain - Josh Garrels


----------



## Kiley

Heartbreak Warfare- John Mayer


----------



## Micah

Single Ladies (Put A Ring On It) - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Shuyin

3 AM ~ Matchbox 20


----------



## djman900

deepforcers-paxi fixi


----------



## Bulerias

January - Marcin Wasilewski Trio


----------



## kalinn

Im a Star - Jeremih


----------



## Thunder

My Time - Chris Warren


----------



## kierraaa-

Stereo Skyline - HeartBeat


----------



## kalinn

Russian Roulette - Rihanna


----------



## Kiley

Knives Out- Radiohead


----------



## Micah

Faith, Love, and Happiness - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## kierraaa-

Marianas Trench - Celebrity Status


----------



## Kiley

Littlest Things- Lily Allen


----------



## Thunder

You Gotta Move - Aerosmith


----------



## Micah

Rawkfist - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Shuyin

Sour Girl ~ Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Micah

Absolute - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

Rise Against - Savior


----------



## Micah

Move - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Shuyin

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rise Against - Savior


Awesome song! c:

Prayer Of The Refugee ~ Rise Against


----------



## Elliot

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rise Against - Savior
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome song! c:
> 
> Prayer Of The Refugee ~ Rise Against
Click to expand...

Love that song, <3

Carol Of The Bells - Sung by Celtic Women (Not the Artist, Just sung by them.


----------



## Spirit

Lovers in Japan - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rise Against - Savior
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome song! c:
> 
> Prayer Of The Refugee ~ Rise Against
Click to expand...

I know 

@Spirit 



:T


----------



## Resonate

Leeland ~ Tears of the Saints


----------



## Micah

In The Dark - Flyleaf

*Glory shows up 
Exposes us 
I'm naked here 
Forsaken here, by the dark, by the dark 
Damn the dark 

I'm scared to death of light and silence 
Jesus heal me inside this 
Raise me up to live again 
Like you did *


----------



## AndyB

Videotape - Radiohead


----------



## Spirit

Jokes with Guitar - Demetri Martin 

xD Not a song, but still good.


----------



## Micah

Treasure - Flyleaf


----------



## Resonate

Audio Adrenaline ~ Melody (Lost inside the Wonder)

_For so long I've been sleeping, dead inside
In so many ways, so many ways I've tried to hide
But You breathed deep into me Your melody
What was life before You? I don't remember
I don't remember life that way

I, I get lost inside the wonder of Your beauty
A melody so sweet I'll sing forever of Your love _


----------



## Shuyin

Gerudo Valley ~ Zelda Reorchestrated


----------



## kierraaa-

Linkin Park - In The End


----------



## kalinn

Break Up - Mario Feat. Gucci


----------



## Shuyin

China Girl ~ David Bowie


----------



## Spirit

Songbird - Oasis


----------



## Micah

The Flame That Guides Us Home/Not I (live) - Demon Hunter


----------



## Micah

The Hospital - And Then There Were None


----------



## Nightray

Dancing Samurai - Kamui Gakupo


----------



## SamXX

Take my Time - Chris Brown Feat. Tank.


----------



## Spirit

More Oasis!  

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## Micah

Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Nightray

Alumina - Nightmare


----------



## Micah

Thank The Watchmaker (Acoustic Remix) - And Then There Were None


----------



## coffeebean!

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## Micah

Stranger - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Nightray

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Ciaran

drumming song - Florence and the Machine


----------



## Thunder

Invincible - Adelita's Way


----------



## Micah

John Orr The Arsonist - And Then There Were None


----------



## kierraaa-

Skillet - Should've When You Could've -


----------



## Micah

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Skillet - Should've When You Could've -


Must...resist...the...urge...to...sing...along...

*You should've when you could've
You're gonna miss my love, girl
You should, it would've been so good
You should've when I would've
Now I know I've had enough
Better luck next time, girl
You should, it would've been so good*

Oh darn.


----------



## kierraaa-

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skillet - Should've When You Could've -
> 
> 
> 
> Must...resist...the...urge...to...sing...along...
> 
> *You should've when you could've
> You're gonna miss my love, girl
> You should, it would've been so good
> You should've when I would've
> Now I know I've had enough
> Better luck next time, girl
> You should, it would've been so good*
> 
> Oh darn.
Click to expand...

_*I'm done chasing you all over
May as well be chasing after thunder
Play hard to get if it makes you happy
For a change now you can start chasing me
Don't cry cause I ain't your sure thing
It ain't my fault you don't know a good thing
You could've been my only one
But now your chance is gone
<33*_


----------



## Micah

The Hospital - And Then There Were None


----------



## merinda!

Radio;

Hotel Room Service - Pitbull ft. Nicole Scherzinger.


----------



## kierraaa-

Paramore - Ignorance Is Your New Best Friend


----------



## Resonate

Leeland ~ Reaching


----------



## kalinn

Russian Roulette - Rihanna


----------



## Shuyin

When You Were Young ~ The Killers


----------



## coffeebean!

something about us - daft punk


----------



## Shuyin

Breath ~ Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Micah

The Hospital - And Then There Were None


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Breath ~ Breaking Benjamin


I <33 Breaking Benjamin!!!!!

Lights Out- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## coffeebean!

digital love - daft punk


----------



## Micah

Reinventing Robert Cohn - And Then There Were None


----------



## kalinn

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Micah

The Hospital - And Then There Were None

*I have become who i hope that you were
but I'd tear out my two eyes for one chance to bring you back here
It's not that far to the hospital
Just say you'll take me and I'll be happy.*

My new favorite song at the moment. <3


----------



## squishysaar

zero- yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## Nightray

Joker - Gakupo


----------



## SamXX

New Perspectiveanic! At the Disco.


----------



## Nightray

Hotel California - The Eagles.
<3


----------



## Micah

Cloak and Dagger - And Then There Were None


----------



## Nightray

Drawing days - SPLAY


----------



## KingofHearts

Mal Poli- Yelle


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag- The Autumns


----------



## Placebo

OK, computer!


----------



## Thunder

Rise Against - Savior


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

American idiot by green day


----------



## kierraaa-

Skillet - Comatose
<33


----------



## Micah

You Decide (feat. Josh Brown) - Fireflight


----------



## Spirit

Defying Gravity - Glee Cast (Lea Michele and Chris Colfer)


----------



## Micah

The Alamo - And Then There Were None


----------



## Thunder

Invincible - Adelita's Way


----------



## Unknown

Bad Romance-Lady Gaga

x3


----------



## Spirit

@Unknown - D:

Symphonies - Dan Black (It's the Single of the Week on iTunes xD)


----------



## Micah

Imperfection - Skillet


----------



## Vooloo

Butterfly - Smile d.k.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

sweet carolina - not sure singer on the radio.


----------



## SamXX

For What It's Worth - Placebo


----------



## Vooloo

Black Paper Moon - Tommy Heavenly


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Try Again - Aaliyah ft. Timbaland


----------



## merinda!

RADIO;

Ketchup Song - Las Ketchup.
Lololol )


----------



## muffun

Chacarron... Macarron - La Yanta


----------



## merinda!

RADIO;

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Vooloo

Kasane Territory - Kasane Teto


----------



## Micah

Right Here Waiting - And Then There Were None


----------



## kalinn

*censored.3.0* It - Eamon


----------



## AndyB

Someday - The strokes


----------



## Micah

Insozzz... - And Then There Were None


----------



## Kiley

Champagne Supernova- Oasis


----------



## Rockman!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fcTdPl5jU30'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/fcTdPl5jU30' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Spirit

Fireflies - Vitamin String Quartet (Performing Owl City)


----------



## coffeebean!

Where Did All the Love Go? - Kasabian


----------



## Micah

You Decide - Fireflight (feat. Josh Brown)


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

surfer girl- beach boys


----------



## Micah

Go Ahead - Fireflight


----------



## Pear

The Heart of Life- John Mayer


----------



## Micah

Last Words - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## kierraaa-

kalinn said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* It - Eamon


Omg
I love you!

And Then There Were None- Action is the Anecdote


----------



## coffeebean!

Psycho - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Micah

Luvbun said:
			
		

> _And Then There Were None- Action is the Anecdote_


You just keep getting cooler.  B) 

The Love We Had Before - Fireflight


----------



## Micah

Hello, Jack - Philmont


----------



## Thunder

Eminem vs. Fort Minor - Lose Yourself/Remember the Name


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

top news stories of the decade on the radio right now talking about hurricane katrina


----------



## Vooloo

Trick and Treat - Kagamine Twins


----------



## Thunder

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## bittermeat

TBT New Years Music
Animal Crossing - 1 Hour Left

>_<


----------



## Mimsie

Wind it up - Gwen Stafani


----------



## Micah

Circle - Flyleaf

*I believe
What if I believe you know?
Could it ever change this?
Forgive me, don't leave me
Please come back to life*


----------



## kalinn

According to You - Orianthi


----------



## Nightray

Butterfly - Gakupo


----------



## Spirit

Don't Trust Me - 3OH!3 

... 

xD


----------



## Micah

Chasm - Flyleaf


----------



## Elliot

Bad romance - Lady Gaga,

I don't know why i'm listening to this. ;S

RAH RAH RAH - AH - AH - AH


----------



## Micah

Beautiful Bride - Flyleaf


----------



## AndyB

Everybody's Changing - Keane


----------



## Nic

Dream of Mirrors - Iron Madien


----------



## AndyB

You foud me - The Fray


----------



## Nic

Satic-X -- Push It


----------



## Shiny

Free Love - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Micah

Hanging on by a Thread - The Letter Black


----------



## Kiley

Grapevine Fires- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## merinda!

Moonlight Party - Fonzerelli


----------



## Micah

The Love We Had Before - Fireflight


----------



## kalinn

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah

Forsaken - Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Hide and Seek-Imogen Heap


----------



## Spirit

Otherside - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Micah

Call - Fireflight


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

What i have in my siggy xD


----------



## AndyB

Revelations - Audioslave


----------



## Micah

Unbreakable - Fireflight

@Andy: That song's in Madden.


----------



## Caleb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74rlZNy7leo&feature=rec-fresh+div-f-6-HM


----------



## AndyB

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Unbreakable - Fireflight
> 
> @Andy: That song's in Madden.


Where I originally heard it. =D

Cage the elephant - back against the wall


----------



## merinda!

RADIO;

Something that goes
I wanna I wanna I wanna touch you, you wanna touch me too!
:I


----------



## Micah

Thank the Watchmaker (Acoustic Remix) - And Then There Were None


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## merinda!

Radio;

Fall Out Boy - I don't care.


----------



## Gethsamane

Tip the Scales - Rise Against

Ironically, as I was typing this, the song Gethsamane (also by Rise Against) came up on shuffle. XD


----------



## Micah

One Day Too Late (Acoustic) - Skillet


----------



## kierraaa-

FireFlight - The Love We Had Before


----------



## Micah

Imperfection - Skillet


----------



## kierraaa-

And Then There Were None - With The Stars


----------



## kenziegirl

Ashley Tisdale- I'm Back


----------



## Micah

Monster (Acoustic) - Skillet


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Give It Up To Me - Shakira feat. Lil Wayne and Timbaland


----------



## Micah

Circle - Flyleaf


----------



## AndyB

The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Thunder

Civil Twilight - Letters From The Sky


----------



## Micah

It's Not Me It's You - Skillet


----------



## merinda!

My sisters horrible singing.
>:I


----------



## muffun

Sarc said:
			
		

> Give It Up To Me - Shakira feat. Lil Wayne and Timbaland


^ This.


----------



## merinda!

LOLOL Shakira.

Lisztomania - Phoenix.


----------



## Resonate

Audio Adrenaline ~ King

_Today I finally found a melody that fits
A melody that fits
Today I finally found a song that I can sing
A song that I can sing_


----------



## Tyeforce

Murray Gold - The Doctor's Theme (Series 4)


----------



## Micah

Storm the Gates of Hell - Demon Hunter


----------



## Micah

Storm the Gates of Hell - Demon Hunter


----------



## Tyeforce

Murray Gold & Delia Derbyshire - Doctor Who - Series 4 (Opening Credits)


----------



## merinda!

Alcohol - Millionaires.
LOL


----------



## Tyeforce

Moto200 - Sing Like the King


----------



## Micah

Fading Away - Demon Hunter


----------



## Micah

Arise - Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

Oh! Gravity - Switchfoot


----------



## Micah

Uncle Bobby - Flyleaf


----------



## Nightray

Love is war- Miku Hatsune


----------



## Micah

City On Our Knees - tobyMac


----------



## Nightray

Ever - Team Sleep


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside - Skillet


----------



## StarBurst

I'm currently listening to music. That is good stuff right there.


----------



## Nixie

nothing...


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Tyeforce

http://www.youtube.com/v/RpGXbwd-X9k

AMAZING song. <3


----------



## Thunder

42 - Coldplay


----------



## kalinn

Sky's The Limit - Jason Derulo


----------



## Resonate

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> City On Our Knees - tobyMac




All the Broken Pieces ~ Mathew West


----------



## Kyle

Stone Temple Pilots - Dead & Bloated


----------



## bittermeat

Sigur Ros - Gobbledigook


----------



## merinda!

Empire State of Mind Part 2 - Alicia Keys.


----------



## Resonate

Lifehouse ~ Hanging by a Moment

_Desperate for changing
Starving for truth
I'm closer to where I started
From chasing after you
I'm falling even more in love with you
Letting go of all I've held onto
I'm standing here until you make me move
I'm hanging by a moment here with you _


----------



## Micah

Lucy - Skillet

*Now that it's over I just want to hold her
I'd give up all the world to see that little piece of heaven looking back at me
Now that it's over I just want to hold her
I've got to live with the choices I've made
And I can't live with myself today*


----------



## NikoKing

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## kalinn

Sky's the Limit - Jason Derulo


----------



## NikoKing

All you need is Love - The Beatles


----------



## muffun

Pretty Lights - Finally Moving


----------



## kalinn

Cry - The Dream


----------



## AndyB

The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## muffun

Pretty lights - Make You Feel


----------



## Micah

Sometimes - Skillet


----------



## Vooloo

Last Night, Good Night - Hatsune Miku


----------



## Micah

I Can't Stand To Fall - Philmont


----------



## bittermeat

Cold Shoulder by Adele


----------



## Micah

The Difference - Philmont


----------



## Chubbunz

blue jay way - Beatles


----------



## Jake

The alphabet.


----------



## kalinn

Telephone - Lady Gaga Feat. Beyonce


----------



## Micah

Welcome to the Masquerade - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Tyeforce

02:00am ~Totakeke Mix~

=3


----------



## Mimsie

9 in the afternoon 8D


----------



## Micah

Better Than Drugs - Skillet


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Float On, Modest Mouse


----------



## Micah

Believe - Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Light's theme - DN OST


----------



## merinda!

Hello, I'm in Delaware - City and Colour.


----------



## kalinn

Do You Remember - Jay Sean


----------



## merinda!

Save Your Scissors - City and Colour.


----------



## Spirit

Stars - Switchfoot


----------



## Joe

Glee Cast - Don't Stop Believin'


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Anthem of the Angels- Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## sarahbear

Reinventing Robert Cohn - And Then There Were None.


----------



## kalinn

Telephone - Lady Gaga Feat. Beyonce


----------



## Elliot

Can't take my eyes off of you,
I dunno who the artist is. D;


----------



## Princess

When you were young - The Killers


----------



## Kiley

Grapevine Fires- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Resonate

Spirit said:
			
		

> Stars - Switchfoot


Awesome song!  

Starting Over ~ Audio Adrenaline


----------



## muffun

Falling Down - Space Cowboy


----------



## Vooloo

Black Paper Moon - Tommy Heavenly


----------



## Roxas

Green Day-21 Guns

=3


----------



## Princess

Cobra Starship- Prostitution Is The World's Oldest Profession


----------



## kierraaa-

Skillet - Awake And Alive


----------



## Princess

Rihanna - So Hard


----------



## PaJami

Check Yes Juliet - We the Kings


----------



## Roxas

Big Bang - La-La-La


Asian music for the win. =D


----------



## Princess

Roxas said:
			
		

> Big Bang - La-La-La
> 
> 
> Asian music for the win. =D


You should listen to their song Top Of The World
<3


----------



## Vooloo

Kokoro No Tamago - Buono


----------



## Roxas

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Bang - La-La-La
> 
> 
> Asian music for the win. =D
> 
> 
> 
> You should listen to their song Top Of The World
> <3
Click to expand...

I know, that's an amazing song. =D.


----------



## Princess

Roxas said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Bang - La-La-La
> 
> 
> Asian music for the win. =D
> 
> 
> 
> You should listen to their song Top Of The World
> <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, that's an amazing song. =D.
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WyEol_msbQ


----------



## Roxas

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Bang - La-La-La
> 
> 
> Asian music for the win. =D
> 
> 
> 
> You should listen to their song Top Of The World
> <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, that's an amazing song. =D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WyEol_msbQ
Click to expand...

=3. One of my favorite songs.


There was this song from there, but I forgot the name of it...

:l It was like, a recent one, I think.


----------



## kierraaa-

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Bang - La-La-La
> 
> 
> Asian music for the win. =D
> 
> 
> 
> You should listen to their song Top Of The World
> <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, that's an amazing song. =D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WyEol_msbQ
Click to expand...

2NE1 - Pretty Boy


----------



## Princess

Hollywood Undead - No. 5


----------



## Micah

Cry No More - KJ-52


----------



## kalinn

A Million Ways - Ok Go


----------



## Kiley

Make you smile- Plus 44


----------



## kierraaa-

Nightmare - Alumina


----------



## kalinn

Lips of an Angel - Hinder


----------



## SamXX

kalinn said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* It - Eamon


<3

Alejandro - Lady GaGa


----------



## bittermeat

Rome and Kat - Saw Red


----------



## Resonate

Time and Confusion ~ Anberlin


----------



## AndyB

Videotape - Radiohead


----------



## Resonate

Awakening ~ Switchfoot


----------



## merinda!

Speechless - Lady Gaga.
XD


----------



## kierraaa-

Marianas Trench - All To Myself


----------



## coffeebean!

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles

<3 ;>


----------



## Resonate

*In the Ghetto [Alternative Take 3] ~ Elvis Presley*

I'm in an Elvis kind of mood  B)


----------



## kalinn

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Marianas Trench - All To Myself


love that song. 


Gangsta Luv - Snoop Dogg Feat. The Dream


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

three doors down- kryptonite


----------



## Princess

Cobra Star Ship - I kissed A Boy


----------



## Resonate

100 Years ~ Five for Fighting

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><small>_I'm 15 for a moment
Caught in between 10 and 20
And I'm just dreaming
Counting the ways to where you are
I'm 22 for a moment
She feels better than ever
And we're on fire
Making our way back from Mars

15 there's still time for you
Time to buy and time to lose
15, there's never a wish better than this
When you only got 100 years to live

I'm 33 for a moment
Still the man, but you see I'm a they
A kid on the way
A family on my mind
I'm 45 for a moment
The sea is high
And I'm heading into a crisis
Chasing the years of my life

15 there's still time for you
Time to buy, Time to lose yourself
Within a morning star
15 I'm all right with you
15, there's never a wish better than this
When you only got 100 years to live

Half time goes by
Suddenly you're wise
Another blink of an eye
67 is gone

The sun is getting high
We're moving on...

I'm 99 for a moment
Dying for just another moment
And I'm just dreaming
Counting the ways to where you are

15 there's still time for you
22 I feel her too
33 you're on your way
Every day's a new day...

15 there's still time for you
Time to buy and time to choose
Hey 15, there's never a wish better than this
When you only got 100 years to live..._</small></div>
Kinda sad how it all goes by so fast...


----------



## kierraaa-

The Strokes - Someday


----------



## SilverCyrus

Voices Of Violence- Billy Talent


----------



## Nic

Burn the Earth - DethKlok - Dethalbum II


----------



## Resonate

Iris ~ The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Vooloo

Party Time! - Guardians 4


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Bedrock - Young Money, Lil Wayne, Nicki Minaj, Drake, Gudda, Tyga, Jae, Lloyd


----------



## Thunder

Weezer - Kids/Pokerface


----------



## kalinn

She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I Can Transform Ya - Chris Brown ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## Resonate

Hoobastank ~ The Reason


----------



## Resonate

Jack Johnson ~ Never Know

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_j6ZEOXoNvw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_j6ZEOXoNvw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Break Your Little Heart - All Time Low


----------



## kalinn

Im Goin In - Lil Wayne


----------



## Smartysaar

Guardian Angel - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## kalinn

^i love that song. 

Touch Me - Flo Rida


----------



## Kiley

The Reeling- Passion Pit


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

The Bird and The Worm - Owl City <3


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nine In the Afternoon, Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Resonate

Melody (lost inside the wonder) ~ Audio Adrenaline


----------



## Roxas

Passion~Kingdom Hearts. =D


----------



## Caleb

"Popcorn Song" - Hot Butter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k77IPLNlEo


----------



## Micah

Thank The Watchmaker (Acoustic Remix) - And Then There Were None


----------



## Thunder

Shoot to Thrill - AC/DC


----------



## Marcus

Tokio Hotel-Monsoon


----------



## Thunder

Weezer - Kids.Pokerface

2008!... I mean 2009!


----------



## Marcus

Rise Against-Behind Closed Doors


----------



## coffeebean!

Le Disko - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Marcus

Eminem-We're the ones who made you <3


----------



## SamXX

Alejandro - Lady GaGa


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Carry Out - Timbaland feat. Justin Timberlake


----------



## Micah

Dear Slim - KJ-52


----------



## Thunder

Burn It To The Ground - Nickelback


----------



## Micah

Fiction Kingdom - Demon Hunter


----------



## Bacon Boy

Five Iron Frenzy Is Either Dead or Dying (Ska Version) ~ Relient K


----------



## Micah

Undying - Demon Hunter


----------



## Thunder

The Game - Motorhead


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

computer hum actually quite peaceful


----------



## kierraaa-

FireFlight - The Love We Had Before


----------



## kalinn

Heaven Can Wait - We The Kings


----------



## Hal

TURN IT DOWN OR I'LL PUT YOU DOWN : HEART ATTACK COLLECTIVE SUPERCOLLAB 
BY:Kid Icaris, Boywonder, Paroxysm, Shonen and Microchip


----------



## merinda!

We Made You - Eminem.

YOU'RE A ROCKSTAR..


----------



## kalinn

Im Going In - Lil Wayne


----------



## kierraaa-

kalinn said:
			
		

> Im Going In - Lil Wayne


I Love Youu!
<33


----------



## kalinn

Luvbun said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Going In - Lil Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Youu!
> <33
Click to expand...

hahah  

Closer - Ne Yo


----------



## kierraaa-

FlyLeaf - Treasure


----------



## Goaliegal49

Welcome to the masquerade~Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## kierraaa-

And Then There Were None - The Hospital


----------



## kalinn

Sky's The Limit - Jason Derulo


----------



## Micah

One Day Too Late - Skillet


----------



## Micah

Hello, Jack - Philmont


----------



## Miranda

If you only knew - Shinedown


----------



## bittermeat

Utada Hikaru - Blue


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rip It Up ~ Family Force 5


----------



## bittermeat

Alicia Keys - Doesn't Mean Anything


----------



## Nightray

Easy Go - Kazuki Kato


----------



## HumanResources

Hungry Like the Wolf - Reel Big Fish


----------



## lightningbolt

Dark Blue- Jack Mannequin


----------



## Kyle

Soundgarden - Burden in my Hand


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

pure silence after a day babysitting it's great.


----------



## bittermeat

Listening to the weather man. I hope it rains.


----------



## kierraaa-

All Time Low - Lost In Stereo


----------



## coffeebean!

Little Motel - Modest Mouse


----------



## kalinn

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Alicia Keys - Doesn't Mean Anything


this.


----------



## Resonate

Audio Adrenaline ~ Starting Over


----------



## kierraaa-

Breaking Benjamin - Lights Out


----------



## bittermeat

I dunno. Some song on Phineas and Ferb. XD


----------



## kalinn

^omg phineas and ferb  lol 

Your Guardian Angel - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Hal

Motion City Soundtrack!
New Album
My Dinosaur Life!


----------



## HumanResources

She Has a Girlfriend Now - Reel Big Fish


----------



## muffun

Human After All - Daft Punk


----------



## Numner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc

gogogo


----------



## Micah

Hello, Jack - Philmont


----------



## Micah

Dance or Die - Family Force 5


----------



## Jeremy

Shine On - Needtobreathe


----------



## Micah

Numb - Family Force 5


----------



## Jake

My Wicked CD still...


----------



## Micah

Replace Me - Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

I Can't Stand To Fall - Philmont


----------



## Resonate

Sound of Melodies ~ Leeland


----------



## Bogmire

Rusty Bucket Bay - Grant Kirkhope (Banjo-Kazooie OST). I love VGM more than anything.


----------



## Thunder

E.S. Posthumus - Unstoppable


----------



## Micah

Hello, Jack - Philmont


----------



## AndyB

No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## Micah

My Hippocratic Oath - Philmont


----------



## AndyB

Earth Angel - Deathcab for cutie


----------



## Nic

Dethklok - Awaken


----------



## AndyB

R


----------



## merinda!

Fix You - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

If You're Wondering If I Want You To - Weezer


----------



## AndyB

I don't want to set the World on fire - The Ink Spots


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Whatcha Say - Jason Derulo


----------



## muffun

Kid A - Radiohead


----------



## AndyB

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## kierraaa-

Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction


----------



## merinda!

Lovers In Japan/Reign Of Love - Coldplay.
<3


----------



## KingofHearts

Brown Eyes- Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah

Chap Stick, Chapped Lips, and Things Like Chemistry - Relient K


----------



## Resonate

Lose My Soul ~ TobyMac  :veryhappy:


----------



## kierraaa-

The Killers - SpaceMan


----------



## Thunder

One Step Closer - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Kountry Gentleman - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Crash - Decyfer Down


----------



## Bogmire

Bogmire Battle - Luigi's Mansion

Isn't that ironic?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Everytime We Touch - Cascada


----------



## Thunder

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Bogmire Battle - Luigi's Mansion
> 
> Isn't that ironic?


Bogmire was probably one of the coolest ghosts on Luigi's Mansion

Act 2 Boss - S3K


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Control Myself - LL Cool J ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Micah

Master Of Disguise - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Beautiful Sound - Newsboy


----------



## kierraaa-

Cascada - Evacuate The DanceFloor


----------



## muffun

Everything In Its Right Place - Radiohead


----------



## Thunder

Can't Stop Partying - Weezer


----------



## Kyle

The Rolling Stones - Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## HumanResources

I Dreamed a Dream - Susan Boyle


----------



## kalinn

Your Guardian Angel - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## HumanResources

Where is the Love - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## kalinn

Transform Ya - Chris Brown Feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Bogmire

Clanker's Cavern - Grant Kirkhope (Banjo-Kazooie OST) =3


----------



## HumanResources

Irish Drinking Song - Da Vinci's Notebook


----------



## kierraaa-

And Then There Were None - I Dream Of Letting Go


----------



## Kyle

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Now in the Fire


----------



## bittermeat

Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> Where is the Love - Black Eyed Peas


^

This was like my favorite song when I was little. =3


----------



## Hal

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Hellsingrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Love - Black Eyed Peas
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> This was like my favorite song when I was little. =3
Click to expand...

Us -500 Days Of Summer Soundtrack

Congrats On 3000th Post


----------



## djman900

SouthStylers-Wicked Generation


----------



## Resonate

Kolvo said:
			
		

> The Rolling Stones - Jumpin' Jack Flash


Great song.   B) 

The Killers ~ Human


----------



## Micah

I Can't Stand To Fall - Philmont


----------



## Micah

The Pirate Lord of Singapore - POTC: Soundtrack Treasures Collection


----------



## AndyB

R


----------



## Micah

Catchafire (Whoopsi Daisy) Live - TobyMac


----------



## KingofHearts

Elevator - The Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Micah

Boomin' (live) - TobyMac feat. Shonlock


----------



## kierraaa-

And Then There Were None - The Hospital


----------



## KingofHearts

In Person- The Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Resonate

Lose My Soul ~ TobyMac


----------



## SamXX

So Happy I Could Die - Lady GaGa


----------



## KingofHearts

SAMwich said:
			
		

> So Happy I Could Die - Lady GaGa


I ♥ this song.

Monster- Lady GaGa


----------



## Micah

Yours (live) - TobyMac


----------



## Thunder

Get Thru This - Art of Dying


----------



## Marcus

Great Escape- someone forgotten name


----------



## Micah

Chasm - Flyleaf

_Please give me something
I'm so thirsty
I'm so thirsty
Oh please, let me warn them
"Don't you come here
Don't bring anyone here
The chasm isn't fixed yet"_


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I Think I Love You ~ David Cassidy XD


----------



## AndyB

If I didn't Care - The Ink Spots


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Sex in Crazy Places - Bobby Valentino, Gucci Mane, Nicki Minaj, Trina <3


----------



## Caleb

I Dont Want to Set the World On Fire - Inkspots


----------



## KingofHearts

Boys Boys Boys- Lady GaGa


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hypnotized - B.I.G.


----------



## Resonate

Hillsong United ~ The Stand


----------



## KingofHearts

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Hillsong United ~ The Stand


Gah! I love Hillsong.

Ce Jeu- Yelle


----------



## Resonate

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillsong United ~ The Stand
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! I love Hillsong.
> 
> Ce Jeu- Yelle
Click to expand...

*Hi-Fives*  Yes, they are really amazing.  :veryhappy:

The Goo Goo Dolls ~ Let Love In


----------



## kalinn

A Thousand Miles -Vanessa Carlton


----------



## KingofHearts

A Mudkip conversation. =3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Every Girl - Young Money


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Glamorous - Fergie


----------



## Resonate

Building 429 ~ Amazed


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Feel It In My Bones - Tiesto feat. Tegan and Sarah


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

The Bird and The Worm - Owl City


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Six Days (remix) - Dj Shadow feat. Mos Def


----------



## Micah

Missing - Flyleaf


----------



## HumanResources

September - Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## Micah

This Close - Flyleaf


----------



## merinda!

Opus 28 - Dustin O'Halloran


----------



## Phoenix Days

fun house by p!nk


----------



## Micah

I Can't Stand To Fall - Philmont


----------



## Bacon Boy

Come Right Out and Say It ~ Relient K


----------



## Micah

My Hippocratic Oath - Philmont


----------



## Phoenix Days

Butterflies- stereos


----------



## bittermeat

The Script - Before the Worst


----------



## kalinn

All To Myself - Mariana's Trench 
<3


----------



## Resonate

Mat Kearney ~ Nothing Left to Lose


----------



## Micah

Absolute - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Weightless - All Time Low


----------



## Bogmire

Grunty Industries (Inside the Factory) - Grant Kirkhope


----------



## Micah

Break The Silence - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## kalinn

Im A Star - Jeremih


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

5 Star - Yo Gotti, Gucci Mane, Trina, Nikki Minaj


----------



## kalinn

Gangster Luv - Snoop Dogg Feat. The Dream


----------



## kierraaa-

Nikki Minaj - Still I Rise


----------



## bittermeat

Meet Me Halfway


----------



## Caleb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIvJh71oEF4

This.


----------



## muffun

Don't Save Us From The Flames - M83


----------



## muffun

Horchata - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Kyle

Interpol - The Scale


----------



## Gnome

kalinn said:
			
		

> Gangster Luv - Snoop Dogg Feat. The Dream


Gangster Luv is a silly name.

YEAH YEAH! - Mat and Kim


----------



## Bogmire

Weird Unknown 8-Bit Background Music Track 2 - First-Person Tetris


----------



## Gnome

Silver Tiles - Matt and Kim


----------



## kalinn

Gnome said:
			
		

> Silver Tiles - Matt and Kim


Silver Tiles is a silly name. 

*censored.4.0* I'm The Bomb Like Tick Tick - Lil Wayne


----------



## merinda!

I Bet You Look Good On The Dance Floor - Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## merinda!

I Must Of Done Something Right - Reliant K

Since when was this pinned?


----------



## Nightray

Butterfly - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Shots - LMFAO feat. Lil Jon


----------



## Gnome

One More Time - Daft Punk


----------



## Micah

Hand Grenade - Thousand Foot Krutch

(See, every post of mine isn't always Skillet )


----------



## bittermeat

Mike Pinto - A Thousand Years Ago


----------



## kalinn

A Thousand Miles - Vanessa Carlton


----------



## Anna

say say say ( waiting 4 u ) - hi tack 
xDDD


----------



## Smartysaar

Master Crash said:
			
		

> If You're Wondering If I Want You To - Weezer


I love that song weezer ftw!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Breath Into Me - Red


----------



## Micah

Rawkfist - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Gnome

Counting Crows - Accidently in Love


----------



## Micah

Faith, Love, and Happiness - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Dimelo - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Smartysaar

My curse-killswitch engage


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hit The Floor - Bullet for My Valentine


----------



## kalinn

So Sick - Ne Yo


----------



## bittermeat

Sublime - Saw Red (cover)


----------



## Micah

This Is A Call - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Stay With Me - Danity Kane


----------



## kierraaa-

Neyo - Mad


----------



## kierraaa-

Sryy for double post
>.<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Sugar - Flo Rida feat. Wynter


----------



## Kyle

Comatose said:
			
		

> Hand Grenade - Thousand Foot Krutch
> 
> (See, every post of mine isn't always Skillet )


Yeah, it was just and assumption I guess. 
That and he probably only saw about 3 posts from you when he said that I guess.

Interpol - Mammoth


----------



## kalinn

The Doug Song - The Hangover 
xDD


----------



## SamXX

kalinn said:
			
		

> So Sick - Ne Yo


<3


Fascination - La Roux


----------



## AndyB

I Think I'm Paranoid - Garbage


----------



## AndyB

Mountain - Biffy Clyro


----------



## AndyB

Man on the Moon - R.E.M


----------



## Micah

Back Down - Philmont

Andy, I thought I was the only one who ever triple posted in this thread. :O


----------



## ipodawesum

LAUGHTER


----------



## brotatochip

Hey Soul Sister ~ Train <3


----------



## Micah

Photosynthetic - Philmont


----------



## brotatochip

BedRock - Young Money (;


----------



## Micah

No Ordinary Love (live) - TobyMac


----------



## iVocaloid

When did your heart go missing - Rooney


----------



## Micah

J-Train (live) - TobyMac


----------



## kalinn

*censored.3.0* It - Eamon


----------



## Kyle

Nine Inch Nails - Heresy


----------



## AndyB

The Universal - Blur


----------



## kalinn

Pop Bottles - Birdman Feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## kierraaa-

Eve - Love is Blind


----------



## Smartysaar

Waking the demon- Bullet For my Valentine


----------



## Nightray

Drawing Days - SPLAY


----------



## ACCFstar

mandy moore - only hope


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Hal talking xD


----------



## Darkwind

the renaissance of pokemon - Faruzion


----------



## Nightray

Melt - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## Micah

All Around Me - Flyleaf


----------



## kalinn

Shewolf - Shakira


----------



## kalinn

Do You Remember - Jay Sean Feat Lil Jon & Sean Paul


----------



## Micah

Share It With Me - Family Force 5


----------



## kalinn

She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5


----------



## SilentHopes

Smiley Cat - Parry Gripp


----------



## kierraaa-

Marianas Trench - Celebrity Status


----------



## Micah

The Riders of Rohan - Lord of the Rings: Two Towers Soundtrack


----------



## kierraaa-

Flyleaf - Treasure


----------



## coffeebean!

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles


----------



## Micah

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Flyleaf - Treasure


<3 Amazing song.

All Around Me - Flyleaf


----------



## kierraaa-

Hanging on by a Thread - The Letter Black


----------



## Micah

So I Thought - Flyleaf


----------



## kierraaa-

Take Me As I Am-FM Static


----------



## Micah

Treasure - Flyleaf


----------



## kierraaa-

The Invitation-TFK


----------



## Micah

Bittersweet - Flyleaf


----------



## muffun

Chasm - Flyleaf


----------



## muffun

Rain - MIKA


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I Can Transform Ya - Chris Breezy, Lil Wayne, Swizz Beats


----------



## Bacon Boy

Happiness ~  eleventyseven


----------



## Micah

Showstopper - TobyMac


----------



## kierraaa-

Beautiful Bride - Flyleaf


----------



## Hiro

Kumikoyku Nico Nico Douga - Various Artists xD


----------



## AndyB

The World is not enough - Garbage.


----------



## Nic

Around the World / Harder Better Faster mixed.


----------



## Nic

Daft Punk - One more time


----------



## AndyB

Running up that Hill - Placebo


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Bitter Taste - Three Days Grace.


----------



## kalinn

a spoiled lil brat talking on Teen Cribs


----------



## Trundle

Noobs.


----------



## merinda!

Life in Technicolour ii (Vocals) - Coldplay


----------



## Bacon Boy

Penny Lane ~ The Beatles


----------



## SamXX

Just Dance - Lady GaGa ft. Colby O'Donis


----------



## Thunder

I Need You - Relient K


----------



## kierraaa-

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I Need You - Relient K


Great Song
<33

Placebo - For What It's Worth


----------



## Thunder

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Need You - Relient K
> 
> 
> 
> Great Song
> <33
> 
> Placebo - For What It's Worth
Click to expand...

It's Relient K, it's gonna be a great song B)


----------



## Micah

ShowStopper - TobyMac


----------



## bittermeat

Adele - Hometown Glory


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Requiem for O.M.M.2 ~ Of Montreal :3


----------



## kierraaa-

Chasing Pavement - Adele
<33


----------



## kalinn

Sky's The Limit - Jason Derulo


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Always On My Mind ~ The Pet Shop Boys
Bring on dem sick 80s beats! c:


----------



## kierraaa-

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Always On My Mind ~ The Pet Shop Boys
> Bring on dem sick 80s beats! c:


oyes
xD

Skillet - Awake And Alive


----------



## kalinn

Two is Better Than One - Boys Like Girls Feat. Taylor Swift


----------



## merinda!

Grounds For Divorce - Elbow.


----------



## Nightray

Ever - Team Sleep


----------



## Micah

Born Again - Newsboys


----------



## Conor

Spandau Ballet - Gold.


----------



## Micah

Light Up - Newsboys


----------



## Conor

DJ Pied Piper & The MC's - Do You Really Like It


----------



## Lisathegreat!

My mom cleaning the dishes.. It's very annoying.


----------



## Thunder

We Will Robot Rock You - Queen/Daft Punk


----------



## kierraaa-

Slipknot - Liberate


----------



## Thunder

Get THru This - Art of Dying


----------



## AndyB

Burn - Apocolyptia


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

theme music from the movie halloween feels weird to be this time of year


----------



## bittermeat

Nightmare Before Christmas - Sally's Song


----------



## Thunder

This is War - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## kalinn

Jizz In My Pants - The Lonely Island 
xD


----------



## muffun

Rain - Creed


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Forever Ain't Enough - J.Holiday


----------



## Hal

I'm still waiting by Your Point Of Veiw


----------



## Micah

Lucy - Skillet


----------



## Jeremy

Josh Garrels - Embarkation


----------



## Micah

Diverse City - TobyMac


----------



## Bacon Boy

Minna No Peace ~ Afromania


----------



## Micah

The Last Night - Skillet


----------



## SamXX

I'm Not Calling You a Liar - Florence + The Machine


----------



## shinobibeat

Boys like girls ft. taylor swift - 2 is  better than 1


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gattai Nante Kuso Kurae ~ qadtbep


----------



## Hal

Delirium- Motion Ciry Soundtrack


----------



## Nightray

Tsuna's family - REBORN! OST


----------



## Bacon Boy

I Don't Need A Soul ~ Relient K


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside - Skillet


----------



## SamXX

Party Like Animals - Space Cowboy


----------



## Micah

Mushroomy Kingdom - Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## AndyB

Beetlebum - Blur


----------



## Nightray

Home Again - Kuroshiitsuji OST


----------



## SamXX

Video phone - Beyonce ft. Lady GaGa


----------



## AndyB

Country House - Blur


----------



## Micah

Balloon Trip - Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> Beetlebum - Blur


It goes like:
_
Beetlebum, now what you've done_

something like that right?


----------



## Hal

Pulp Fiction- Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## Thunder

Mess of Me - Switchfoot


----------



## Thunder

Not Ready to Die - Demon Hunter


----------



## Micah

Boy Meets Girl (And Vice Versa) - FM Static


----------



## coffeebean!

You are the one - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Hal

Down - Blink-182


----------



## merinda!

You've Changed - Sia


----------



## kalinn

Sweet Dreams - Beyonce


----------



## Goaliegal49

Dear You-Yuduki


----------



## bittermeat

Regina Spektor - The Call


----------



## Hal

I2I - Tevin Campbell


----------



## kalinn

Happy - Never Shout Never


----------



## merinda!

Munich - Editors


----------



## mariofreak!

The nothing song look it up


----------



## Bulerias

Friends - Chick Corea

Cool fusion album from the 80s, nice flute/sax work too...


----------



## Nightray

Tsuna's family - Reborn! OST


----------



## Nightray

"Kuja's Theme" from Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Hal

Hero- Regina Spektor


----------



## merinda!

Fidelity - Regina Spektor


----------



## Nightray

Kuja's Theme ~Millennium Version~ Desert Palace - FFIX Music


----------



## bittermeat

Regina Spektor - Fidelity


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Duality- Slipknot

I lovee<33 this song!


----------



## Hiro

Bouken, Desho, Desho? - Aya Hirano


----------



## Thunder

Somethings not right.... Comatose hasn't posted on this page, at all! D:

Daft Punk - HARDER BETTER FASTER STRONGER (Alive 2007)


----------



## Thunder

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sisters


----------



## Thunder

lol triple post?

Homecoming - Kanye West ft. Chris Martin


----------



## merinda!

This Is War - 30 Seconds To Mars.


----------



## Thunder

-mez said:
			
		

> This Is War - 30 Seconds To Mars.


=D

Talk - Coldplay


----------



## merinda!

God Put a Smile upon Your Face - Coldplay


----------



## Nightray

Battle in the Forgotten City - FF;AC ost


----------



## Thunder

-Mez: Would it be weird to go =D twice in a row? :s

This is War - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## merinda!

Nope.
Breaking the habit - Linkin Park.


----------



## Thunder

Okay then, =D

Get Thru This - Art of Dying


----------



## kalinn

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Entei Slider

The voices in my head
(Seriously we are talking right now) (Adam:I'm insane aren't I) (John: Yes you are)


----------



## merinda!

^^Cool beans to you.

Bright Lights - Placebo


----------



## Thunder

FCPREMIX - Fall of Troy


----------



## Ricano

Love Rollercoaster- Ohio Players


----------



## muffun

-mez said:
			
		

> Bright Lights - Placebo


  

Little Secrets - Passion Pit


----------



## Tyeforce

Cashell - Un-Gravitify


----------



## coffeebean!

Within You, Without You - The Beatles


----------



## Tyeforce

Falling Off Tomorrow Hill
http://www.youtube.com/v/vRLpzlEOvgc


----------



## Hal

Was:Charlie Bit Me Auto-Tune SONG
Now: Please Please Please Let Me Get What I Want- The Smiths


----------



## merinda!

I don't need to know - City and Colour


----------



## kalinn

Meet Me Halfway - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Chubbunz

i am the walrus - The Beatles :gyroidsideways:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Shots - LMFAO


----------



## muffun

Knives Out - Radiohead


----------



## Hiro

The microwave popping popcorn <33


----------



## kierraaa-

I Am Not A Whore - LMFAO


----------



## Kiley

Adam's song- Blink-182


----------



## Micah

Search Warrant - Children 18:3


----------



## Smartysaar

Baby it's fact - Hellogoodbye


----------



## Micah

Tonight - TobyMac feat. John Cooper (OMG) 

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/C2fGw19tgHI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/C2fGw19tgHI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## muffun

Pyramid Song - Radiohead


----------



## bittermeat

Twista - Hope


----------



## merinda!

Pogo - Digitalism


----------



## merinda!

Careful - Paramore


----------



## Conor

Kids - MGMT


----------



## bittermeat

Arcade Fire - The Well and the Lighthouse


----------



## Micah

John Orr The Arsonist - And Then There Were None


----------



## kalinn

Waking Up In Vegas - Katy Perry


----------



## Micah

Believe - Skillet


----------



## kierraaa-

Treasure - Flyleaf
<33


----------



## Micah

Again - Flyleaf


----------



## Nightray

Piano practice - Majora's Mask ost


----------



## Thunder

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Ciaran

La roux, Im not your toy


----------



## Cottonball

Swimming with dolphins -- Sunset,1989


----------



## Nightray

Butterfly - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## Nightray

Drawing days - SPLAY


----------



## Thunder

Monster - Skillet


----------



## AndyB

Visions - Pendulum


----------



## kierraaa-

Treasure - Flyleaf


----------



## merinda!

This could be anywhere in the world - Alexisonfire


----------



## Pear

Soul Sister- Train


----------



## Micah

One Day Too Late - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> One Day Too Late - Skillet


I just finished listening to that song :O

Lucy - Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

Oku Hanako -- Kawara nai Mono    :3


----------



## Thunder

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Check Yes Juliet - We the Kings.


----------



## bittermeat

Arcade Fire - Antichrist Television Blues.


----------



## kierraaa-

Action Is The Anecdote - And Then There Were None


----------



## Cottonball

Orange Range -- Thank You!


----------



## coffeebean!

Do You Want to Know a Secret - The Beatles


----------



## Cottonball

Under the glass observation dome -- Port Blue


----------



## Thunder

Believe - Skillet


----------



## kierraaa-

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Believe - Skillet


<33

Don't Wake Me - Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

Dream fighter -- Perfume


----------



## AndyB

The sound of silence - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## gerardo781

All My Loving- The Beatles


----------



## Cottonball

I dream in color -- HeyHiHello!


----------



## merinda!

Flathead - The Fratellis


----------



## Cottonball

Float On -- Modest Mouse


----------



## Micah

Rescue - Newsboys


----------



## Thunder

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Princess

Don't Talk To Strangers - Hedley


----------



## Cottonball

I just laugh -- Never shout never!


----------



## bittermeat

BEP - Meet Me Halfway


----------



## Cottonball

Happy -- Never shout never!


----------



## Thunder

Crash - Decyfer Down


----------



## Micah

Collapse - The Letter Black


----------



## Nightray

Butterfly - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I Know You Want Me - Pitbull


----------



## merinda!

Sugar, We're going down - Fall Out Boy

_"Am I more than you bargained for yet?
I've been dying to tell you
Anything you wanna hear
'Cause that's just who I am this week."_


----------



## bittermeat

Regina Spektor - The Flowers


----------



## AndyB

Bleeding is a luxury - Atreyu


----------



## coffeebean!

A Day In the Life  - The Beatles


----------



## SilentHopes

Grey's Anatomy - Mediacom Cable


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

With You - Linkin Park


----------



## muffun

Kinetic - Radiohead


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Feed the Birds ~ Mary Poppins/Julie Andrews :>
What I would GIVE to wake up one day with Julie Andrews' singing voice ;;_;;


----------



## Micah

Hype Man (truDog 07) - truDog feat. Toby Mac


----------



## Thunder

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## merinda!

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## muffun

Angel - Massive Attack


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

From The Inside - Linkin Park


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Beast and the Harlot ~ Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## muffun

Somebody to Love - Queen


----------



## Cottonball

Muffun said:
			
		

> Somebody to Love - Queen


Ahaahaha , thats what im listening to now :3


----------



## kierraaa-

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## coffeebean!

Airplane - The Album Leaf


----------



## Cottonball

Heart cooks brain - - Modest Mouse ..


Almost done .. ill be listening to after MM

Girls Freak Me Out - - The Summer Set


----------



## Thunder

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Micah

The Ride of the Rohirrim - LOTR: RotK Soundtrack


----------



## Micah

Gibberish - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Shiver - Col'play


----------



## Micah

Best Of Me - The Letter Black


----------



## Bacon Boy

Therapy ~ Relient K


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

How Low - Ludacris


----------



## Micah

Collapse - The Letter Black


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Take It Off - Ke$ha


----------



## Cottonball

Take It Slow - - Summer Set


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

FREAXXX - Brokencyde


----------



## Cottonball

Kiss And Sell - - The Maine


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

How Low Can You Go - Ludacris <3


----------



## Cottonball

Beating Heart Baby - - Head Automatica


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Look Back At Me - Trina ft. Killer Mike


----------



## Cottonball

Bulletproof - - La Roux


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

5 Star - Gucci Mane, Yo Gotti, Trina, Nicki Minaj


----------



## Cottonball

Vegetable Juice Drink ( Po Pi Po Pi ) - - Vocaloid


----------



## Micah

Into The West - Annie Lennox

*sigh* It's probably the most depressing song I've ever heard. I'm about to cry just listening to it...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Life After You - Daughty


----------



## Micah

Ode To Lord Stanley - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Mr. L

Riot-Three Days grace


----------



## Princess

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Conor

Eminem - Crack a Bottle.


----------



## Princess

Brick By Boring Brick - Paramore


----------



## Thunder

Resistance - Moose Muse


----------



## Elliot

Attack - 30 seconds to mars.


----------



## merinda!

Heaven - DJ Sammy


----------



## Cottonball

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - -  Beatles


----------



## Cottonball

Boys In The Bright White Sports Car - - Trooper


----------



## Cottonball

Armageddon - - Prism


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Riot-Three Days grace


I LOVEE Three Days Grace!! <33

So Cold - Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Cottonball

Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is - - Show Me The Skyline


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

She Loves Everybody ~ Chester French


----------



## Cottonball

Animal  - - Def Leppard


----------



## Thunder

'Till i Collapse - Eminem


----------



## Cottonball

Money For Nothing - - Dire Straits


----------



## muffun

Bulletproof - La Roux


----------



## AndyB

Videotape - Radiohead


----------



## Cottonball

Talking *censored.2.0* About A Pretty Sunset - - Modest Mouse


----------



## muffun

Teardrop - Massive Attack


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bizarre Love Triangle ~ Computer Club


----------



## kierraaa-

Gucci Mane - I Think I Love Her


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Gucci Mane - I Think I Love Her


Thats what I'm talking about 

Wonder Woman - Trey Songz<3


----------



## kierraaa-

Nicki Minaj - Still I Rise


----------



## Nightray

Butterfly - Gakupo


----------



## Cottonball

Kelsey - - Metro Station


----------



## Cottonball

I Want To Break Free - - Queen


----------



## kalinn

Cyber Love - Jason Derulo


----------



## muffun

15 Step - Radiohead


----------



## Cottonball

Pour Some Sugar On Me - - The Maine


----------



## Thunder

This is War - 30S2M


----------



## merinda!

^^ <3

Rude Boy - Rihanna


----------



## kierraaa-

Sugar, We're going down - Fall Out Boy


----------



## merinda!

^^ <33

Here In Your Arms - HelloGoodbye


----------



## Nightray

Drawing Days - SPLAY


----------



## Resonate

Get Back Up ~ tobyMac


----------



## technoxmaniac

Portrait Of Homicide - Dawn Of Ashes 
>


----------



## muffun

Vanished - Crystal Castles


----------



## AndyB

Country House - Blur


----------



## Bacon Boy

Terminals ~ Relient K


----------



## Micah

Mess of Me - Switchfoot


----------



## Princess

Ke$ha Ft. 3Oh!3 - Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Caleb

Big Papa - Notorious B.I.G. / Biggie Smalls


----------



## Cottonball

Someday - - Sugar Ray


----------



## Thunder

Burn it to the Ground - Nickelback


----------



## muffun

Dawn of the Dead (Album Version) - Does It Offend You, Yeah?


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Burn it to the Ground - Nickelback


^
This.


----------



## merinda!

Neapolitan Dreams ~ Lisa Mitchell


----------



## muffun

Half Asleep - School of Seven Bells


----------



## Thunder

You Know My Name - Chris Cornell


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Viva La Vida by Coldplay


----------



## muffun

The Step and the Walk - The Duke Spirit


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Float On ~ Modest Mouse


----------



## bittermeat

Amy Winehouse - Rehab


----------



## Micah

Bittersweet - Flyleaf


----------



## Princess

Ya Habibi - Karl Wolf


----------



## Micah

Action Is The Anecdote - And Then There Were None


----------



## bittermeat

Arcade Fire - My Heart Is An Apple


----------



## Micah

Insozzz... - And Then There Were None


----------



## Ron Swanson

Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl


----------



## Micah

Rainbow Cruise


----------



## Caleb

Flyleaf-I'm So Sick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWIADZKU9dw


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Shiver - Coldplay


----------



## Rockman!

Lady Gaga - Bad Romance


----------



## Thunder

Uncle Johnny - The Killers


----------



## Caleb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxwhqcdedRw
Devil Wears Prada - Still Fly
For the millionth time.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

^ wewt, coldplay

Sloop John B  - Relient K


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Two Is Better Than One - Boys Like Girls feat. Taylor Swift


----------



## Thunder

Twisted Logic - Coldplay


----------



## kierraaa-

FlyLeaf - Treasure


----------



## Princess

Kiss My Sass - Cobra Starship


----------



## Smartysaar

dashboard-modest mouse


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Resturant City music.. Ya' know, that game? It's getting annoying.


----------



## Thunder

^I'm addicted to that game D;

Who I Am Hates Who I've Been - Relient K


----------



## Princess

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Lost! - Coldplay


----------



## Princess

Hot Air Balloon - Owl City


----------



## Micah

You Know We're All So Fond Of Dying - Children 18:3


----------



## Cottonball

Cute Without The E - - Never Shout Never!


----------



## Micah

Unbreakable - Fireflight


----------



## Cottonball

Don't Quit! Not Quite! - - HeyHiHello!


----------



## Micah

So Help Me God - Fireflight


----------



## Cottonball

Dark Blue - - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Cottonball

The Past - - Never Shout Never!


----------



## Cottonball

Keep Them Separated - - Offspring


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Shiver - Coldplay <3


----------



## Cottonball

I Just Laugh - - Never Shout Never!


----------



## Cottonball

I'll meet you there - - Owl City


----------



## Cottonball

Baby, You Win - - Stereo Skyline


----------



## Nightray

Yuki something - love and joy


----------



## Conor

Super Mario Bros. 3 Battle Rocks OC ReMix


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Gotta Catch 'Em All - Pokemon (1st album) 
:3


----------



## Cottonball

Can't Stand It - - Never Shout Never!


----------



## Princess

Niko's beautiful voice. 8D


----------



## Cottonball

Clocks And Calendars - - Show Me The Skyline


----------



## Cottonball

Float On - - Modest Mouse


----------



## Cottonball

Doin' The Cockroach - - Modest Mouse


----------



## Cottonball

Any Way You Want It - - Journey


----------



## Cottonball

Rebel Yell - - Kill Hannah 

Thank you Adrian for  showing me them .. even though you probs wont see this lol


----------



## Cottonball

Human - - The Killers


----------



## Princess

Snoop Dogg and Guns N Roses - Paradise City
8D


----------



## Cottonball

New Orleans Is Sinking - - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Princess

A white demon love song - The Killers


----------



## Cottonball

38 years old - - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Princess

Guilty Pleasure - Cobra Starship


----------



## Cottonball

Were here for a good time, not a long time - - Trooper


----------



## Princess

Mr. Brightside - The Killers


----------



## Cottonball

Low rider - - ZZ Top 

@-Pally :   RUPEEERRTT <3   lol I used to watch it all the time


----------



## Princess

The Kid Carson Show
Hello Seattle - Owl City

@Kelsi:
Haha me too[:


----------



## kierraaa-

Burn it to the Ground - Nickelback


----------



## muffun

Morning After Dark -Timbaland


----------



## Resonate

The Stand ~ Hillsong United


----------



## Cottonball

I can't stand it - - Never Shout Never!


----------



## Cottonball

Chelsea Chelsea - - The Summer Set


----------



## Cottonball

Were here for a good time not a long time - - Trooper


----------



## Micah

Pink Tux to the Prom - Relient K


----------



## Cottonball

I Can't Stand It - - Never Shout Never!


----------



## Micah

Trademark - Relient K


----------



## Bacon Boy

Suddenly ~ Tobymac


----------



## Smartysaar

world at large-modest mouse


----------



## Thunder

Up and up - Relient K


----------



## Micah

Come Back Home - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Cottonball

Liar Liar - - Never Shout Never!


----------



## Micah

This Close - Flyleaf


----------



## Cottonball

I'ts All Been Done - - Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## Micah

For Those Who Wait - Fireflight


----------



## AndyB

The Times They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## Bulerias

Dark Eyes - Tomasz Stanko

I have a grim association with this album -- it never fails to make me sad -- but I keep listening  to it anyway... Stanko's best album in years, for sure.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Mustang Nismo - Brian Tyler feat. Slash


----------



## Bacon Boy

Dashboard ~ Modest Mouse


----------



## Thunder

Stranger in a Strange Land - 30S2M


----------



## Thunder

Island in the Sun - Weezer


----------



## Thunder

Lost! - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

If YOu're Wondering if i want you to (I want you to) - Weezer


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Keep Holding On - Avril Lagvine


----------



## Thunder

Awake and ALive - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Jefferson Aero Plane - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

The First Noel (Yes, Christmas music ;o ) - Weezer


----------



## Thunder

Oh! Gravity - Switchfoot


----------



## Thunder

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Lose Yourself - Eminem


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

^ Epic song

Clocks - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

^ Ditto 

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Thunder

Rough Gem - Islands


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Try Sleeping With A Broken Heart - Alicia Keys


----------



## Thunder

Sloop Jawn B - Relient K


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## Thunder

Final Shadow Queen - Nintendo


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

My Happy Ending - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Thunder

Welcome to the World - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Blanco (Spanish Ver.) - Pitbull


----------



## kierraaa-

Mood Rings - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Super Massive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## Princess

I be I be on Much.
I be on Much.~


----------



## Thunder

Stranger in a Strange Land - 30S2M


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Shiver- Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Thunder

Invincible - Adelita's Way


----------



## ph33rm3

Video game music. Pffft I need a life


----------



## Princess

I'd come for you - Nickelback


----------



## Thunder

Booyaka 619 - P.O.D.


----------



## Thunder

Mr. Brightside - The Killers


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Granite ~ Pendulum


----------



## AndyB

Black Star - Radiohead


----------



## AndyB

I don't care - Apocalyptica


----------



## Thunder

This is War - 30S2M


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

My Way - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Hal

Might Of
Breakeven By The Script


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

My Life Be Like (Ooh Aah) - Gritz


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Remember December - Demi Lovato


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hard - Rihanna ft. Young Jeezy


----------



## Hal

Nope
KiD CuDi- Day and Nite


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Omg Mickey. That song sucks xD

Take It Off - Ke$ha


----------



## Thunder

May The Horse Be With you - Relient K


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Girlfriend (Remix) - Avril Lavigne ft. Lil Mama


----------



## Thunder

I Need You - Piano Tribute Players


----------



## Hal

Shiska - Say Anything


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

All I Ever Wanted - Basshunter


----------



## Micah

Attitude - Fireflight


----------



## Ricano

All Around Me- Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

'Till I Collapse - Eminem


----------



## Micah

Wake Up - KJ-52 feat. Toby Morelli


----------



## Nightray

Kaito de Night - Kaito Shion


----------



## Micah

Forever - RED


----------



## Bacon Boy

Clock Town, First Day ~ Koji Kondo (MM OST)


----------



## kierraaa-

Treasure - FlyLeaf


----------



## Bacon Boy

Loud ~ Kutless


----------



## kierraaa-

Skillet - Monster


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ghostride The Whip ~ Family Force 5


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Treasure - Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

Weezer - Kids/Poker Face


----------



## Marcus

Comatose-Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Robot Rock - Skillet


----------



## kierraaa-

Maxwell - Pretty Wings


----------



## Thunder

Daft Punk - HARDER BETTER FASTER STRONGER (Alive 2007)


----------



## AndyB

How it ends - DeVotchKa


----------



## Hal

Break Even By The Script

http://www.youtube.com/v/5w9E5yJDOwM
For some reason It reminds me of someone.


----------



## kierraaa-

Don't Wake Me - Skillet


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

SpongeBob on Tv 8D


----------



## Micah

Where To Start - Philmont


----------



## Thunder

From Yesterday - 30S2M


----------



## kalinn

Dougs Song from the Hangover - Me on my piano 
xD


----------



## Thunder

...To Be Loved - Papa Roach


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Escape - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## kalinn

Heaven Can Wait - We The Kings


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Scream - Tokio Hotel


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Booyaka 619 - P.O.D.


Haahaaa..booyaka booyaka 619 booyaka booyaka...
;P

One Step Closer - Linkin Park


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booyaka 619 - P.O.D.
> 
> 
> 
> Haahaaa..booyaka booyaka 619 booyaka booyaka...
> ;P
> 
> One Step Closer - ]Rrrrrrrrey Meesteriooo
> 
> American Idiot - Green Day
Click to expand...


----------



## Micah

Time and Wasted Bullets - Children 18:3


----------



## Thunder

Decyfer DOwn - Crash


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booyaka 619 - P.O.D.
> 
> 
> 
> Haahaaa..booyaka booyaka 619 booyaka booyaka...
> ;P
> 
> One Step Closer - ]Rrrrrrrrey Meesteriooo
> 
> American Idiot - Green Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDD
> 
> Fight for all the wrong reasons - Nickleback
Click to expand...


----------



## Micah

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Decyfer DOwn - Crash


Love that song.

Finale - Children 18:3


----------



## kalinn

Hotel Room Service - Pitbull


----------



## coffeebean!

Midna's theme :>


----------



## Princess

Just Bring it international ;D


----------



## Princess

The Game by Motorhead. 8D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Supersonic ~ FF5


----------



## Micah

Treasure - Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> The Game by Motorhead. 8D


>

Speed of Sound - Coldplay


----------



## Cottonball

Liar Liar - - Never Shout Never!


----------



## AndyB

Exo-Politics - Muse


----------



## Micah

Sometimes - Skillet


----------



## Bacon Boy

Besame Mucho ~ Daniel Volovets


----------



## Micah

Here Comes The Boom - Nelly

Eh, sounds freakishly like POD's Boom. >_>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Take You Down - Chris Brown


----------



## Micah

Ooh Ahh - Grits


----------



## Micah

Going In Blind - P.O.D.


----------



## Nightray

Alice Human Sacrifice - Vocaloids


----------



## SamXX

Cosmic Love - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Nightray

Maru Kaite Chikyuu ~Fanmade Prussia ver.~ - APH


----------



## Micah

Fly Away - Grits


----------



## Sinep1

Fireflies-Owl City


----------



## Micah

Ooh Ahh - Grits


----------



## Thunder

Jefferson Aero Plane - Relient K


----------



## Micah

Hey Now (D Dubb Mix) - tobyMac


----------



## Princess

Voices by Disturbed


----------



## Kyle

The Bravery - Split Me Wide Open


----------



## Grawr

Disseseminated - Soul Coughing


----------



## kalinn

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Take You Down - Chris Brown


heh. irony. 


Outta This World - Jason Derulo


----------



## Micah

Unbreakable - Fireflight


----------



## Joe

Skinny Love - Bon Iver


----------



## Micah

Stand Up - Fireflight


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Script - Breakeven


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Brick By Boring Brick - Paramore


----------



## Kyle

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


This


----------



## Kyle

Pink Floyd - Have a Cigar


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Phone Sex - Trina


----------



## Micah

Attitude - Fireflight


----------



## Bacon Boy

Procrastinating ~ Stellar Kart


----------



## Micah

Temple - SSBM


----------



## AndyB

Battlefield Bad Company OST - Menu Piano Theme 
with http://www.rainymood.com/ thrown in... damn I feel classy


----------



## Temari

Watashi wa no Koi Hochkisu


----------



## bittermeat

Arcade Fire - No Cars Go


----------



## Micah

Forever - Fireflight


----------



## merinda!

Pieces - Red.
<3


----------



## OJ.

Pick U Up- Adam Lambert.

Usually I'm listening to him or Lady Gaga. :3


----------



## Micah

Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5


----------



## JasonBurrows

Sean Kingston - Fire Burning.

While waiting patiently for the MMC Site, I've heard that song so many times, I know the entire Lyrics. lol


----------



## OJ.

Paparazzi- Lady Gaga


----------



## Nightray

Maru Kaite Chikyuu ~Italy Version~ - APH


----------



## Jasonnman

fire flies-owl city


----------



## Thunder

Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz


----------



## Thunder

Mess of Me - Switchfoot


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Ant Farm ~ Eels


----------



## OJ.

Alejandro- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Cottonball

Doin' The Cockroach - - Modest Mouse


----------



## Cottonball

xD double post .. anyway ill post my new song


Liar Liar - - Never Shout Never!


----------



## Micah

For Those Who Wait - Fireflight


----------



## AndyB

Black Star - Radiohead


----------



## OJ.

Teeth- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Trademark ~ Relient K


----------



## kierraaa-

Chasm - FlyLeaf


----------



## Micah

Attitude - Fireflight


----------



## Bacon Boy

Getting Into You ~ Relient K


----------



## kierraaa-

Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5


----------



## Bacon Boy

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5


So wanna get that song!!!


----------



## kalinn

Dancin For Me - J. Lewis Feat. Flo Rida


----------



## kierraaa-

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5
> 
> 
> 
> So wanna get that song!!!
Click to expand...

What are you waiting for?
GOGOGOGOOG

Hero - Skillet


----------



## OJ.

Y'all listen to weeeird music...

Paparazzi- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5
> 
> 
> 
> So wanna get that song!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you waiting for?
> GOGOGOGOOG
> 
> Hero - Skillet
Click to expand...

Where'd you get it?


----------



## Bacon Boy

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Y'all listen to weeeird music...
> 
> Paparazzi- Lady Gaga.


You listen to weirder music. You listen to Lady Gaga... :X


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5
> 
> 
> 
> So wanna get that song!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you waiting for?
> GOGOGOGOOG
> 
> Hero - Skillet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where'd you get it?
Click to expand...

Must. Get. It. Too.

Brand New Day - Fireflight


----------



## Micah

It's on Youtube with a download link.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ink! Nao!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Link! Nao!


----------



## kierraaa-

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XAB1CN3F


----------



## OJ.

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> OrangeJuice95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all listen to weeeird music...
> 
> Paparazzi- Lady Gaga.
> 
> 
> 
> You listen to weirder music. You listen to Lady Gaga... :X
Click to expand...

Lady Gaga is flippin' awesome, if you didn't know. 

So Happy I Could Die by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Micah

Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Act 2 Boss - SEGA sound team 

B)


----------



## Thunder

The Game - Motorhead


----------



## Micah

Whatcha Gonna Do With It - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Sing me to Sleep - Showbread


----------



## AndyB

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## Micah

Master of Disguise - Family Force 5


----------



## kierraaa-

You Know We're All So Fond Of Dying - Children 18:3


----------



## OJ.

Alejandro- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Nightray

Gyouza Gyuudon Set no Uta - Lambo and I-Pin
8D


----------



## Micah

Desperate - Fireflight


----------



## Nightray

resonance - T.M.Revolution


----------



## Nightray

Marukaite ~Prussia ver.~  - APH


----------



## Micah

Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5


----------



## kierraaa-

^ 8D

Hero Heroine - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Micah

Desperate - Fireflight


----------



## Thunder

Metalingus - Alter Bridge

On this day, i see clearlyyyyyyyy


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Sooner Or Later ~ N.E.R.D.


----------



## Thunder

No More Words - Endeverafter


----------



## Thunder

Kevin Rudolf feat. Lil' Wayne - Let it Rock


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Weightless - All Time Low


----------



## Thunder

Baba O'riley - The Who


----------



## OJ.

Fever by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Thunder

Civil Twilight - Letters from the Sky


----------



## OJ.

New Perspective by Panic! At The Disco.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Bubble Bobble Theme Song

Once that sucker gets into your head, good luck getting it out. >_>


----------



## Micah

The Love We Had Before - Fireflight


----------



## Micah

Funky Jesus Music - TobyMac


----------



## kierraaa-

Hello, Jack - Philmont


----------



## Micah

Break Open The Sky - TobyMac feat. Israel Houghton


----------



## kierraaa-

You Know We're All So Fond Of Dying - Children 18:3


----------



## Micah

LoudNClear (TruDog 10) - TruDog


----------



## kierraaa-

Take Me As I Am-FM Static


----------



## AndyB

Bioshock 2 Soundtrack - 08 - How She Sees The World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkfDE4tcFl4


----------



## Micah

Stories (Down to the Bottom) - TobyMac feat. Superchic[k]


----------



## Nightray

Colors - FLOW


----------



## Pear

Come on- Green River Ordinance


----------



## bittermeat

http://www.youtube.com/v/i-7AwA1Xp_0&feature=related


----------



## OJ.

One Step At a Time- Jordin Sparks.


----------



## Numner

The beauty of silence.

Except for my tv </3


----------



## Micah

Tonight - TobyMac feat. John Cooper <3


----------



## Nightray

Tsunas family song - Reborn OST


----------



## Thunder

Losing Touch - The Killers


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

1,2,3,4 ~ Plain White T's


----------



## Thunder

King Rat - Modest Mouse


----------



## Micah

ShowStopper - TobyMac


----------



## OJ.

So Happy I Could Die- Lady Gaga.


----------



## AndyB

Videotape - Radiohead


----------



## Micah

Changed Forever - TobyMac feat. Nirva Dorsaint


----------



## AndyB

Motion Picture Soundtrack - Radiohead


----------



## Micah

Tonight (New Day Remix) - TobyMac


----------



## Thunder

Baba O'riley - The Who


----------



## Kyle

Ramones - Shape Of Things To Come


----------



## Jas0n

Brighter Lights - HeyHiHello!


----------



## Thunder

Let it Rock - Kevin Rudolf (WITHOUT Lil' Wayne )


----------



## bittermeat

The Fray - Vienna


----------



## anicamlcrossinggirl

Lady Gaga - - Bad Romance


----------



## Princess

Ghetto Superstar - Pras


----------



## Thunder

God Put a Smile Upon YOur Face - Coldplay


----------



## kalinn

Never Knew I Needed - Ne-Yo


----------



## OJ.

Paparazzi- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Princess

Two is Better than One - Boys Like Girls


----------



## fabiolovessunate

'Head on Collision' - New Found Glory.


----------



## kierraaa-

Marinas Trench - Celebrity Status


----------



## Thunder

The Game - Motorhead


----------



## Princess

Kings And Queens - 30 Seconds To Mars
<33


----------



## Thunder

All These Things I've Done - The Killers


----------



## Resonate

Get Back Up ~ TobyMac


----------



## Princess

A Beautiful Lie - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Thunder

We Are One Tonight - Switchfoot


----------



## Thunder

Who I Am Hates Who I've Been - Relient K


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Pally said:
			
		

> A Beautiful Lie - 30 Seconds To Mars


I <3 that song!!

Boulivard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Thunder

White Shadows - Coldplay


----------



## Princess

Young Cardinals - Alexisonfire


----------



## Thunder

Kings and Queens - 30S2M


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Move Along - The All-American Rejects.


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Kings and Queens - 30S2M


: D <3

Wake Up Wake Up - Me Talk Pretty


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Fallin' Apart - The All-American Rejects.


----------



## Caleb

Pally said:
			
		

> Young Cardinals - Alexisonfire


I love Alexisonfire.

Still Fly - Big Tymers


----------



## Smartysaar

Savior-Rise Against


----------



## Thunder

The Fantasy - 30S2M


----------



## Princess

Caleb said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young Cardinals - Alexisonfire
> 
> 
> 
> I love Alexisonfire.
> 
> Still Fly - Big Tymers
Click to expand...

I met them 

This is War - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Lisathegreat!

The Wind Blows - The All-American Rejects.


----------



## Erica

Nothing on You - B.O.B.


----------



## OJ.

K.K. Slider- Viva La Vida.

Courtesy to Erica's sig!


----------



## coffeebean!

Yeah - Usher

>_>


----------



## Erica

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> K.K. Slider- Viva La Vida.
> 
> Courtesy to Erica's sig!


Lmfao,

You and Me and Pikachu - Parry Gripp


----------



## OJ.

Make Love In This Club- Usher. ;D;D;D


----------



## Micah

Hold On (Telemitry Remix) - TobyMac


----------



## kierraaa-

Master of Disguise - Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Wonderin' - TobyMac feat. Matt Thiessen


----------



## merinda!

To Kingdom Come - Passion Pit


----------



## kierraaa-

Wake Up - KJ-52 feat. Toby Morelli


----------



## Micah

Funky Jesus Music - TobyMac


----------



## Princess

The cars on the street .-.


----------



## Micah

Captured - TobyMac (KP Remix)


----------



## kierraaa-

Bananas snoring.


----------



## Thunder

Politik - Coldplay


----------



## bittermeat

Bob Marley/Lauren Hill - Turn Your Lights Down Low


----------



## Thunder

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Wake Up - KJ-52 feat. Toby Morelli


Love that song 

Avi scares me though ;A;

Cemeteries of London - Coldplay


----------



## PoxyLemon

Utopia- Aaron (one of my mates)


----------



## Micah

Start Somewhere - TobyMac


----------



## baileyac45622

Let's Groove - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Charles

The Terminator Sega CD Soundtrack.


----------



## Chubbunz

My Generation - The Who


----------



## Lisathegreat!

It's All Over - Three Days Grace.


----------



## AndyB

Road to the West - The Seatbelts


----------



## NikoKing

Good Girls go Bad DJ Remix, not sure who remixed it though  .


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Violet ~ The Birthday Massacre


----------



## NikoKing

Do you Remember DJ Remix - Jay Sean.


----------



## NikoKing

Replay (DJ Remix) - Iyaz.


----------



## Nightray

Kaito de Night - Kaito


----------



## kalinn

Outta This World - Jason Derulo 

cant stop listenin to this song


----------



## kierraaa-

Love Is Blind - Eve


----------



## Kiley

Cath


----------



## NikoKing

Carry out - Timberland (feat. Justin Timberlake)


----------



## AndyB

Midnight Walker - Bohren & Der Club Of Gore


----------



## Micah

Hey Devil - TobyMac


----------



## Kiley

Another brick in the wall- Pink Floyd


----------



## kierraaa-

I Don't Care - Apocalyptica


----------



## kalinn

gosh everytime kiley or Luvbun post i think collin posted. lol 

Why I Love You - B2K


----------



## Micah

Get Back Up - TobyMac


----------



## Kiley

The quiet Screaming- The Legion Of Doom


----------



## Nightray

Joker - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## kierraaa-

Eminem - Stan
<33


----------



## Kiley

All of this- Blink-182


----------



## kierraaa-

And Then There Were None - Action Is The Anecdote


----------



## kalinn

Salt-N-Pepa - Push It 
xD


----------



## Thunder

Crash - Decyfer Down


----------



## OJ.

Paparazzi- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Thunder

Lose  Yourself - Emineminemineminemineminem


----------



## OJ.

I Write Sins, Not Tragedies- Panic! At The Disco.

Naiss avi.


----------



## kierraaa-

MockingBird - Eminem


----------



## Kiley

Le Disko- Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## OJ.

New Perspective- Panic! At The Disco.


----------



## Nightray

Love&Joy - Mikuo Hatsune


----------



## Kiley

Absolutely- Nine Days


----------



## kierraaa-

Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## Kiley

Boys- The autumns


----------



## Micah

Break Open The Sky - TobyMac feat. Israel Houghton


----------



## Kiley

The Reeling- Passion Pit


----------



## Micah

Ooh Ahh - Grits


----------



## Kiley

Little Secrets- Passion Pit


----------



## Micah

Draw Me Inside - Andrew Stillman feat. Ben Kasica and Bethany Belisa


----------



## Kiley

Alice- Cocteau Twins


----------



## Micah

Fading Away - Demon Hunter


----------



## Kiley

Littlest Things- Lily Allen


----------



## kierraaa-

Make You Smile- Plus 44


----------



## Kiley

Brothers On a Hotel Bed- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## kalinn

Cyber Love - Jason Derulo


----------



## Kiley

Baby Come On- Plus 44


----------



## SamXX

Disco Club - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## easpa

Vanessa Carlton - Annie


----------



## kalinn

*censored.3.0* It - Eamon


----------



## Kiley

Apple Shampoo- Blink-182


----------



## SamXX

Clumsy - Fergie


----------



## Kiley

When "You're" around- Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Right Here - Brandy


----------



## kalinn

Sky's The Limit - Jason Derulo 

today's a derulo day


----------



## OJ.

Fever- Lady Gaga.


----------



## kalinn

Blind - Jason Derulo


----------



## Kiley

Substitution- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Hiro

My 13 year old cousin laughing at hentai games ._.


----------



## Conor

I fought the law - The Clash.


----------



## Kiley

The Adventure- Angles and Airwaves


----------



## OJ.

One Step at a Time- Jordin Sparks.


----------



## Kiley

Hide and Seek- Imogen Heap


----------



## Thunder

Four Winds - The Killers


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Sulfur - Slipknot.


----------



## Thunder

I Can't Stay - The Killers


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Killers - Where The White Boys Dance


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Sugar We're Going Down Swinging - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Thunder

Under THe Gun - The Killers


----------



## Princess

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## bittermeat

Adele - Crazy For You


----------



## Kiley

Heartbreak Warfare- John Mayer


----------



## Thunder

Savior - Rise Against


----------



## Kiley

Miss Delaney- Jack's Mannequin


----------



## NikoKing

Right Round (feat. Ke$ha) - Flo Rida


----------



## Thunder

Stranger in a Strange Land - 30S2M


----------



## Trundle

Music.


----------



## Kiley

Grapevine Fires- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## «Jack»

Speed of Sound - Coldplay


----------



## NikoKing

A car commercial on the radio...
D: .


----------



## NikoKing

Boom Boom Pow -  Black Eyed Peas


----------



## NikoKing

Tie me Down - New Boyz


----------



## kalinn

The movie Paranormal Activities


----------



## NikoKing

Bad Romance Radio Remix - Lady GaGa


----------



## Micah

Collide - Skillet


----------



## OJ.

You're a Jerk- New Boyz.

DON'T JUDGE ME!


----------



## merinda!

Bottom's Up - Keke-Palmer


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## coffeebean!

Streamside - The Album Leaf


----------



## merinda!

East Jesus Nowhere - Greenday


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender - Skillet


----------



## kalinn

Where is the Love? - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Micah

Come My Way - Skillet


----------



## kalinn

Please Don't Leave Me - P!nk


----------



## Micah

Heaven In My Veins - Skillet


----------



## Trundle

Music


----------



## Kiley

The Quiet Screaming- The Legion of Doom


----------



## NikoKing

Heartless - Kanye West.


----------



## NikoKing

Amazing - Kanye West


----------



## Kiley

*censored.7.6* Hag- Lily Allen


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Baby - Justin Bieber & Ludacris.
(I only like it because of Ludacris!!)


----------



## Kiley

LDN- Lily Allen


----------



## NikoKing

All The Right Moves - One Republic


----------



## Micah

Get Back Up - TobyMac


----------



## NikoKing

Knocks you Down (feat. Kanye West, Ne-Yo) - Keri Helson


----------



## Micah

City On Our Knees - TobyMac

(Hey, if it knocks you down after you get back up, you may as well stay on your knees)


----------



## NikoKing

Stronger - Kanye West


----------



## AndyB

Waste Land - The Seatbelts


----------



## Thunder

Letters from the Sky - Civil Twilight


----------



## Thunder

Show Me What I'm Looking For - Carolina Liar


----------



## Thunder

Red Sphere, Blue Sphere - Cthonic

Now, American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## kalinn

She Got Her Own - Ne-yo, Jamie Foxx, and Fabolous


----------



## AndyB

Somewhere only we Know - Keane


----------



## Thunder

D-I-E-4-Y-O-U - Family Force 5


----------



## kalinn

*censored.3.0* It - Eamon


----------



## Thunder

Monster - Skillet


----------



## kalinn

Salt Shaker - Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Nightray

Meltdown - Kaito


----------



## Micah

City On Our Knees - TobyMac


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## bittermeat

Soul into Body by The Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Tears Don't Fall - Bullet For My Valentine.


----------



## Kiley

Not Now- Blink-182


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## coffeebean!

We Used to Be Friends - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Two is Better Than One - Boys Like GIrls & Taylor Swift


----------



## coffeebean!

Daylight - Matt & Kim


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Waking the Demon - Bullet For My Valentine.


----------



## Micah

Heavenbound - dc Talk


----------



## Thunder

Mess of Me - Switchfoot

There ain't no druuuuuuuuuug, there ain't no druuuuuuuuuuuuuug! The sickness is myself


----------



## kierraaa-

Skillet - Hero


----------



## Thunder

What Faith Can Do - Kutless


----------



## Thunder

The Who-Who Are You


----------



## Thunder

I Made it - Kevin Rudolf (Would be better without all the other guys :/)


----------



## Kiley

When your heart stops beating- Plus 44


----------



## kalinn

So Hard - Rihanna


----------



## Chubbunz

the who - my generation


----------



## PoxyLemon

Any Way You Want It - Journey


----------



## bittermeat

Alicia Keys - If I Ain't Got You


----------



## technoxmaniac

I'm listening to your screams. Bwahaha
>


----------



## PoxyLemon

My Hero (live) - Foo Fighters


----------



## coffeebean!

Pachuca Sunrise - Minus the Bear

 with rainy moosics 8D


----------



## Chubbunz

(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - Rolling Stones


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Dance, Dance - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Thunder

Wake Up - KJ-52


----------



## Kiley

Not Now- Blink-182


----------



## PoxyLemon

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey


----------



## Thunder

Closer to the Edge - 30S2M


----------



## Kiley

LDN- Lily Allen


----------



## Lisathegreat!

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> LDN- Lily Allen


I love her!

Frontline - Pilliar.


----------



## Princess

Where's The Party Tonight? - Kabhi Alvida Na Kehna
8D


----------



## Kiley

Maria maria- Partner.
@Pally: xD


----------



## Pear

The Cause- Tyler Ward
He's a new, fairly undiscovered artist. It's an awesome song, and you can download it for free this week here. It's the first one on the list.


----------



## Princess

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Maria maria- Partner.
> @Pally: xD


Hehee this^
Ilytoo


----------



## kalinn

The Kill - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## NikoKing

I gotta feeling - Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## kalinn

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds To Mars 

itunes isnt very random :l 
xD


----------



## NikoKing

Whatcha say - Jason Derulo . ;D .


----------



## NikoKing

Fireflies (DJ Strobe Remix) - Owl City.

I like this song more remixed  .


----------



## kalinn

Tie Me Down - New Boyz


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

In My Head - Jason Derulo <3


----------



## coffeebean!

Peekab00m's pocky video <333


----------



## muffun

Holiday - Vampire Weekend


----------



## kalinn

Telephone - Lady Gaga and Beyonce


----------



## Nightray

Aku no Me*censored.2.0*sukai -velvet mix- - Kagamine Len -


----------



## Micah

The King (Allelujah) - dc Talk


----------



## muffun

Diplomat's Son - Vampire Weekend


----------



## kalinn

If You Only Knew - Shinedown


----------



## Micah

Naturally - Selena Gomez

>_<


----------



## muffun

Showstopper - tobyMac


----------



## kalinn

It's Not Over - Daughtry


----------



## Thunder

Slow Chemical - Finger Eleven


----------



## Kiley

When your heart stops beating- Plus 44


----------



## Micah

As A Blonde - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Lisathegreat!

So Cold - Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Trundle

tobyMac
Mutemath,
Religious rap/pop/rock


----------



## Erica

Skyway Avenue - We The Kings


----------



## muffun

Battle Royale - The World Alive


----------



## merinda!

Comatose said:
			
		

> As A Blonde - Selena Gomez & The Scene


._______.

You've Changed - Sia


----------



## muffun

Keep Up - Hyper Crush


----------



## Micah

All Around Me (Acoustic) - Flyleaf


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

pure silence very peaceful


----------



## Thunder

Break The Walls Down - Jim Johnson and Adam Morenoff


----------



## Miranda

Tulips Are Better - Atreyu


----------



## Thunder

Metalingus - Alter Bridge


----------



## Erica

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus

<3


----------



## Thunder

Satellite Skin - Modest Mouse


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lost In You - Three Days Grace.


----------



## m12

Major Tom - Shiny Toy Guns.


----------



## bittermeat

_Megan Joy - Ryder On The Storm_


----------



## Thunder

Legacy - Kutless


----------



## Micah

I Can't Do This - Plumb


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> I Can't Do This - Plumb


Like that song.

Awakening - Sweetchfewt


----------



## Ciaran

Someone Snoring --Possibly My Dad


----------



## Micah

Rawkfist - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Princess

I kissed a boy - Cobra Starship


----------



## Thunder

Hidden Palace Zone - Sonic THe Hedgehog 2


----------



## Princess

Holla Back Boy - Cobra Starship


----------



## Thunder

Starlight - Moose


----------



## Princess

Send my love to the dance floor - cobra starship


----------



## Kiley

Apple shampoo- Blink-182


----------



## muffun

Battle Royale - The Word Alive


----------



## Princess

Paradise City - Guns N Roses
_Take me down to Paradise City.._


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck - AC/DC
_ Thunder..Thunder...Thunder..It was cold in the middle of the railroad track.._


----------



## Micah

Falling Inside The Black - Skillet


----------



## Princess

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Micah

The Last Night - Skillet


----------



## Erica

Empty Apartment - Yellowcard


----------



## Micah

Comatose - Skillet


----------



## Princess

This could be anywhere in the world - Alexisonfire


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Starstrukk - 3OH!3 Feat. Katy Perry


----------



## mariofreak!

Chant This Charm Billy hatcher fan dub.


----------



## coffeebean!

What Goes Around Comes Around - Justin Timberlake

*censored.3.0*ing love this song.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Imma Be - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## coffeebean!

My Love - Justin Timberlake

<3


----------



## Griever

The Dixie Chicks


----------



## Thunder

Monster - Skillet


----------



## kalinn

All To Myself - Mariana's Trench


----------



## Erica

Heaven can wait - We The Kings


----------



## OJ.

Shots- LMFAO.

I need to listen to real music more often.


----------



## OJ.

Baby by Justin Bieber.


----------



## Micah

Desperate - Fireflight


----------



## merinda!

Alice (Underground) - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Kiley

Absolutely Nothing- Lily Allen


----------



## Griever

Every song by the Backstreet Boys


----------



## Thunder

King Rat - Modest Mouse


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Crawl - Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Griever

Wake Me up Before You Go-Go


----------



## kalinn

Imma Be - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Kiley

Womanizer (acoustic)- Lily Allen


----------



## kalinn

LaLaLa - Lmfao


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Smile - Lily Allen

I don't know why but, I'm listening to old songs I liked. THis is one of 'em. ^


----------



## kalinn

In My Head - Jason Derulo


----------



## Erica

Heaven Can Wait - We The Kings


----------



## merinda!

Underdog - Kasabian.


----------



## Kiley

Sleepyhead- Passion Pit


----------



## bittermeat

_Fort Minor - Where'd You Go?_


----------



## Kiley

Soul meets body- Death Cab for cutie


----------



## bittermeat

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Soul meets body- Death Cab for cutie


I love that song.

_Augustana - Boston_


----------



## Colour Bandit

Thriller-Michael Jackson.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

EmzStar said:
			
		

> Thriller-Michael Jackson.


xDD


Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Kiley

Meet me on the Equinox- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Colour Bandit

Azila said:
			
		

> EmzStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thriller-Michael Jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> xDD
> 
> 
> Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day
Click to expand...

The Version from This Is it.


----------



## Kiley

Substitution- Silversun Pickups


----------



## kalinn

All The Right Moves - OneRepublic


----------



## NikoKing

Knocks you Down - Keri Helson.

Damn, I *censored.3.0*ing love this song <3  .


----------



## Erica

Heaven Can Wait - We The Kings


----------



## Kiley

No one knows- Queens of the stone age


----------



## Micah

Core Of My Addiction - Fireflight


----------



## Thunder

Butterfly - Weezer


----------



## m12

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City.


----------



## Thunder

Misery Bzns - Paramore


----------



## Mr. L

That's what you get-Paramore


----------



## brotatochip

Daughters - John Mayer


----------



## Erica

ACROX said:
			
		

> Daughters - John Mayer


Bwahaha Nothing on you <3

Skyway Avenue - We The Kings


----------



## merinda!

Alice (Underground) - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Micah

Name - Fireflight


----------



## m12

Frozen Ocean - Shiny Toy Guns.


----------



## Thunder

Anberlin - The Feel Good Drag


----------



## OJ.

*censored.3.0* You by Lily Allen.


----------



## Kiley

Where'd you go- Fort Minor


----------



## Thunder

Don't Bore Us, Get the Chorus - Emery


----------



## Micah

Desperate - Fireflight


----------



## NikoKing

Carry-Out (feat. Justin Timerblake) - Timbaland


----------



## NGT

Hot n' Cold


----------



## Kiley

Le Disko- Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## NGT

Dead or Alive


----------



## Lisathegreat!

NGT said:
			
		

> Dead or Alive


----------



## Cottonball

Hey Ya - - Outcast 

;D


----------



## Micah

What I've Overcome - Fireflight


----------



## NGT

Azila said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead or Alive
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Get out Alive - Three Days Grace.

Ahh, listening to old songs that I used to be in love with.


----------



## kalinn

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## NGT

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Micah

Name - Fireflight


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Just a Girl ~ No Doubt


----------



## Kiley

Hold me down- Motion city soundtrack


----------



## Micah

New Perspective - Fireflight


----------



## NGT

The Weathergirls


----------



## beehdaubs

Everybody Wants to Rule the World ~ Tears for Fears


----------



## Kiley

Grapevine Fires- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Cottonball

The television


----------



## Micah

You Give Me That Feeling - Fireflight


----------



## NGT

ABBA "Dancing Queen"


----------



## Pear

Live like we're dying- Kris Allen


----------



## Kiley

Attractive Today- Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## NGT

Faye Wong "Eyes on Me"


----------



## Micah

Fire In My Eyes - Fireflight


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Let You Down - Three Days Grace.


----------



## Kiley

The Resolution- Jack's Mannequin


----------



## NGT

Nobuo Uematsu "Blue Fields"


----------



## Micah

Murder By Pride - Stryper


----------



## NGT

Nobuo Uematsu "Underneath The Rotting Pizza"


----------



## NikoKing

In My Head - Jason Derulo .


----------



## Kiley

Miss Delaney- Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Micah

Bounce - Dynamite MC


----------



## NGT

Nobuo Uematsu "Listen to the cries of the planet"


----------



## Kiley

Substitution- Silversun Pickups


----------



## NikoKing

Whatcha Say - Jason Derulo


----------



## OJ.

I'm Yours- Jason Mraz.


----------



## kalinn

Outta This World - Jason Derulo


----------



## NGT

Nobuo Uematsu "J-E-N-O-V-A"


----------



## beehdaubs

Head Over Heels ~ Tears for Fears


----------



## NGT

Nobuo Uematsu "~Opening Theme~ Bombing Mission"


----------



## Kiley

The adventure- Angels and airwaves


----------



## Micah

To Hell With The Devil - Stryper


----------



## Erica

Heaven Can Wait - We The Kings


----------



## NGT

Nobuo Uematsu "Fisherman's Horizon"


----------



## OJ.

Bad Romance- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Micah

Bounce - Dynamite MC


----------



## NGT

Nobuo Uematsu "Balamb Garden"


----------



## kalinn

Cyber Love - Jason Derulo


----------



## OJ.

In Love With A Girl- Gavin DeGraw.


----------



## Micah

Bounce - J-Rus


----------



## Kiley

All of this- Blink-182


----------



## NGT

Nobuo Uematsu "Liberi Fatali"


----------



## kalinn

Make Her Say - Kid Cudi


----------



## NGT

Nobuo Uematsu "Fithos Lusec Wecos Vinosec"


----------



## OJ.

Single Ladies by Beyonce


----------



## Kiley

Killer in drag- The Autumns


----------



## bittermeat

_The Script - Breakeven_


----------



## kalinn

Pretty Rave Girl - I Am X-Ray


----------



## Kiley

Another brick in the wall- Pink floyd


----------



## kalinn

Too Close - Next


----------



## Kiley

Apple Shampoo- Blink-182


----------



## NGT

http://www.youtube.com/v/laOM3UwIXBA


----------



## Chibi

Poles Apart - Pink Floyd


----------



## bittermeat

_Coldplay - Clocks_


----------



## Ron Swanson

Kris Allen - Live Like We're Dying.


----------



## Bacon Boy

St. Augustine ~ Daniel Volovets


----------



## kalinn

Do You Remember - Jay Sean, Sean Paul, and Lil Jon


----------



## NGT

http://www.youtube.com/v/2T4_ojKfz6c


----------



## OJ.

The Snooki Song- VenetianPrincess.


----------



## NGT

http://www.youtube.com/v/VCHVYnThKG0


----------



## Cottonball

Never Shout Never! - - California


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

http://www.youtube.com/v/SCmBl4y1ilg


----------



## Smartysaar

The World At Large-Modest Mouse


----------



## Kiley

We walk- The Ting Tings


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

World So Cold - Three Days Grace


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lexi, I love that song! 

Take It Out On Me - Bullet for my Valentine.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Heart Heart Heartbreak - Boys Like Girls


----------



## SilentHopes

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Hero (Red Pill Mix) - Superchic[k]


----------



## Thunder

I'm Your Daddy - Weezer


----------



## SamXX

Alejandro - Lady GaGa


----------



## Conor

Red - Daniel Merriweather


----------



## Ciaran

Glee - On the TV


----------



## Thunder

I Made it - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Thunder

Weezer - Pork and Beans


----------



## m12

We are Pilots - Shiny Toy Guns.


----------



## Thunder

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## Nightray

Kioku no Hate - Mukuro Rokudo


----------



## Thunder

Daft Punk - HARDER BETTER FASTER STRONGER (Alive 2007)


----------



## Thunder

Kids/Poker Face - Weezer


----------



## m12

Season of Love - Shiny Toy Guns.


----------



## Nightray

Perfect World - Byakuran


----------



## Kiley

Tears don't fall (acoustic)- Bullet for my valentine


----------



## Caleb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biqnL84l85s

Coast to Coast- Gordon Freeman xD


----------



## Thunder

Yesterdays - Switchfoot

This song is sad...


----------



## Micah

We Live - Superchic[k]


----------



## Thunder

Butterfly - Weezer


----------



## Caleb

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yesterdays - Switchfoot
> 
> This song is sad...


I have not listened to Switchfoot in forever ....


Dare You to Move- Switchfoot


----------



## Micah

Murder By Pride - Stryper


----------



## muffun

Soldier of Love - Sade


----------



## Thunder

Caleb said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays - Switchfoot
> 
> This song is sad...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not listened to Switchfoot in forever ....
> 
> 
> Dare You to Move- Switchfoot
Click to expand...

They have a new CD out, you should listen to them! =D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et1vriu29Qk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r3movc3Eow

Incase you were wondering, the pictures are because Switchfoot had this theme for a WWE Pay-per-view.


----------



## Micah

Soldiers Under Command - Stryper


----------



## Nightray

Jigoku No Kisetsu (Season Of Hell) by Ali Project


----------



## Nightray

Cherry Saku Yuuki - Antic Cafe


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I Don't Want To Get Over You ~ The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Thunder

Hearts of the Innocent - Kutless


----------



## Erica

Let it Be - The Beatles


----------



## Nightray

Butterfly - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## Thunder

100 Suns - 30S2M


----------



## Micah

Soldiers Under Command - Stryper


----------



## Princess

Silence.
…


----------



## Micah

Hero [Red Pill Mix] - Superchic[k]


----------



## AndyB

I don't want to set the World on Fire - The Ink Spots


----------



## Sporge27

Running through Muse right now


----------



## AndyB

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## Thunder

Man in the Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## Ron Swanson

Rooney - When Did Your Heart Go Missing


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Song 2 - Blur


^ This


----------



## easpa

Basshunter - All I ever wanted


----------



## Thunder

Running Up That Hill - Placebo


----------



## Micah

Eclipse of the Son - Stryper


----------



## Thunder

Resistance - Muse


----------



## Micah

Rockin' The World - Stryper


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Rockin' The World - Stryper


Wow, Stryper's pretty old.

Let it Rock - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Micah

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockin' The World - Stryper
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Stryper's pretty old.
> 
> Let it Rock - Kevin Rudolf
Click to expand...

Old, but insanely awesome. The guitar on their songs is amazing.

(Abyss) To Hell With The Devil - Stryper


----------



## Thunder

Kids/Poker Face - Weezer


----------



## Ron Swanson

Journey - Don't Stop Believin'.


----------



## Thunder

I'm Your Daddy - Weezer


----------



## nfsfan18

A Milli (Freestyle)- Lil Wayne


----------



## Thunder

Not Ready To Die - Demon Hunter


----------



## Thunder

A Thousand Winters Melting - The Myriad


----------



## Thunder

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## OJ.

Pete Wentz is The Only Reason We're Famous by Cobra Starship.


----------



## Thunder

Rough Gems - Islands


----------



## OJ.

Dirty Ice Cream by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Nightray

Kufufu no Fu ~Boku to Keiyaku~ - Iida Toshinobu


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

How Do You Do! ~ Cascada


----------



## Micah

In God We Trust - Stryper


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Well, my fan is on. <3


----------



## Micah

Fire It Up - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## muffun

Beverly Hills Cop Theme 

xD


----------



## bittermeat

_Megan Joy - Boy Next Door_


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I can hear my computer like BUUUUUDAAAAAABUUUU. It's the monitor. It's a great song, you should hear it.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Phenomenon - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## kalinn

Betcha Gon Know - The Dream


----------



## Kiley

Through glass- Stone sour


----------



## NikoKing

Young Forever (feat. Mr. Hudson) ~ Jay-Z.

This is my new favorite song <3 .


----------



## Thunder

Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz


----------



## Kiley

The reeling- Passion Pit


----------



## Thunder

Homecoming - Kanye West (feat. Chris Martin)


----------



## Kiley

Little secrets- Passion Pit


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lucky Star theme.


----------



## Kiley

Sleepyhead- Passion pit


----------



## Thunder

Kiley, what is up with your avatar? xD

Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Nightray

Jigoku No Kisetsu (Season Of Hell) - Ali Project


----------



## muffun

Intro -  The XX


----------



## kalinn

-Niko said:
			
		

> Young Forever (feat. Mr. Hudson) ~ Jay-Z.


this cause you reminded me of it xD


----------



## Cottonball

Eighty Eights - - Farewell


----------



## Thunder

Mood Rings - Relient K


----------



## OJ.

Master Plan- Adam Lambert.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Cousins ~ Vampire Weekend


----------



## Cottonball

Party In Your Bedroom - - Cash Cash


----------



## bittermeat

The Beatles - Fixing A Hole


----------



## Erica

music


----------



## OJ.

The Fame- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Thunder

All These Things I've Done - The Killers


----------



## kierraaa-

Uncle Johnny - The Killers


----------



## Thunder

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Uncle Johnny - The Killers


wewt

Molossus - Hans Zimmer

Lol, Batman music.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Nevershoutnever - Heregoesnothin'


----------



## Princess

Perfect - Hedley
<3


----------



## Cottonball

M.A.D - - Hadouken!


----------



## OJ.

S.O.S.- Jonas Brothers <3


----------



## Resonate

Bluetree


----------



## Kiley

The Reeling- Passion Pit


----------



## OJ.

Got Me Going Crazy- Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Thunder

A Message - Coldplay


----------



## Resonate

On Fire ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Cottonball

Beating hearts baby - - Head Automatica


----------



## Princess

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> The Reeling- Passion Pit


The song your avvi's from. 8D


----------



## Cottonball

I Need You Tonight - - INXS


----------



## Smartysaar

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Beating hearts baby - - Head Automatica


I like that song!


----------



## Smartysaar

Read my mind- The Killers


----------



## Micah

Open Your Eyes - Stryper


----------



## muffun

Edward Carnby - Tiesto


----------



## Cottonball

Where Are You Now? - - The Summer Set


----------



## Micah

Mystery Of You - RED


----------



## Cottonball

My noise of noodle eating


----------



## Micah

Thank The Watchmaker - And Then There Were None


----------



## Yokie

Hardware Store - Weird Al


----------



## Hiro

Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni


----------



## Kiley

Absolutely Nothing- Lily Allen


----------



## Cottonball

Lights - - The Summer Set


----------



## merinda!

Good Girls Go Bad - Cobra Starship.

My theme song.
;D


----------



## Kiley

The Reeling- Passion Pit


----------



## muffun

Alpha Dog - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Cottonball

Everything's A Miracle - - Swimming With Dolphins


----------



## Kiley

Little Secrets- Passion Pit


----------



## Love

Debate Exposes Doubt - Death Cab For Cutie.


----------



## Cottonball

Zelda - - Farewell


----------



## merinda!

Moths Wing's - Passion Pit


----------



## OJ.

Telephone- Lady Gaga.


----------



## beehdaubs

Size of Sorrow ~ Tears for Fears


----------



## Kiley

Meet me on the Equinox- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Micah

Red Will Dye These Snows Of Silver - Joy Electric


----------



## Kyle

Erasure - Always
Goddamn you /v/ for such a bad song.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Song of the Century - Green Day.


----------



## Micah

Fight Inside - RED


----------



## Conor

I'm Yours - Jason Mraz


----------



## OJ.

Fireflies by Owl City.

Here comes the death attack of Peekab00m and Bacon Boy.


----------



## OJ.

Your Love Is My Drug- Ke$ha.


----------



## Cottonball

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Fireflies by Owl City.
> 
> Here comes the death attack of Peekab00m and Bacon Boy.


Sure .. state there stupid then listen to them ..


----------



## Micah

4-Leaf Clover - Stryper


----------



## OJ.

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> OrangeJuice95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireflies by Owl City.
> 
> Here comes the death attack of Peekab00m and Bacon Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure .. state there stupid then listen to them ..
Click to expand...

His song came on the radio.


----------



## Cottonball

Pulling Mussels From A Shell - - Head Automatica


----------



## Cottonball

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OrangeJuice95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireflies by Owl City.
> 
> Here comes the death attack of Peekab00m and Bacon Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure .. state there stupid then listen to them ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His song came on the radio.
Click to expand...

so you were listning to them on the radio? 



could of changed it .. thats what I do when it comes on


----------



## OJ.

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> OrangeJuice95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OrangeJuice95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireflies by Owl City.
> 
> Here comes the death attack of Peekab00m and Bacon Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure .. state there stupid then listen to them ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His song came on the radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you were listning to them on the radio?
> 
> 
> 
> could of changed it .. thats what I do when it comes on
Click to expand...

It was my mom's radio, okay?

That song isn't so bad, since you put all that emphasis and hate on it.


----------



## Cottonball

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OrangeJuice95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OrangeJuice95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireflies by Owl City.
> 
> Here comes the death attack of Peekab00m and Bacon Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure .. state there stupid then listen to them ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His song came on the radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you were listning to them on the radio?
> 
> 
> 
> could of changed it .. thats what I do when it comes on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was my mom's radio, okay?
> 
> That song isn't so bad, since you put all that emphasis and hate on it.
Click to expand...

I dont hate it , Just his worst song


----------



## Cottonball

Then The Mourning Comes - - Smash Mouth


----------



## beehdaubs

D.A.N.C.E. ~ Justice


----------



## merinda!

Strawberry Swing - Coldplay


----------



## Cottonball

Heartbeat - - Stereo Skyline


----------



## //RUN.exe

fireflies - owl city

by far the best song he's produced, i don't even bother with anything else most of the time.


----------



## Cottonball

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> fireflies - owl city
> 
> by far the best song he's produced, i don't even bother with anything else most of the time.


-_-  



Uptown Get Around - - Stereo Skyline


----------



## merinda!

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> fireflies - owl city
> 
> by far the best song he's produced, i don't even bother with anything else most of the time.


Oh god.

Rainbow Veins - Owl City. XD


----------



## Cottonball

-mez said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fireflies - owl city
> 
> by far the best song he's produced, i don't even bother with anything else most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> Rainbow Veins - Owl City. XD
Click to expand...

The Saltwater Room - - Owl City  



<3


----------



## Thunder

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> fireflies - owl city
> 
> by far the best song he's produced, i don't even bother with anything else most of the time.


Oh you 

Twisted Logic - Coldplay


----------



## beehdaubs

Genesis ~ Justice


----------



## Caleb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diJnAxR3r9Y&feature=related
Drop the World- Lil Wayne


----------



## Bacon Boy

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fireflies - owl city
> 
> by far the best song he's produced, i don't even bother with anything else most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> Rainbow Veins - Owl City. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Saltwater Room - - Owl City
> 
> 
> 
> <3
Click to expand...

Tidal Wave ~ Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## merinda!

Prelude 2 - Dustin O'Halloran


----------



## OJ.

You Belong With Me- Taylor Swift.


----------



## Thunder

A Thousand Winters Melting - The Myriad


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Cottonball

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fireflies - owl city
> 
> by far the best song he's produced, i don't even bother with anything else most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> Rainbow Veins - Owl City. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Saltwater Room - - Owl City
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tidal Wave ~ Owl City
Click to expand...

I respect you 






Did It Hurt - - Never Shout Never


----------



## Micah

Born Again - Newsboys


----------



## OJ.

Blah Blah Blah- Ke$ha.


----------



## Micah

(When The Boys) Light Up - Newsboys


----------



## OJ.

If I Had You- Adam Lambert.


----------



## Thunder

From Yesterday - 30S2M


----------



## Thunder

Yesterdays - Switchfoot


----------



## Cottonball

xoxo - - Nickasuar!


----------



## OJ.

Fireflies- Owl City.


----------



## Kiley

Lazy Eye- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Thunder

Never too Late - 3 Days Grace


----------



## Micah

City On Our Knees - TobyMac


----------



## beehdaubs

Waters of Nazareth ~ Justice


----------



## Cottonball

Lying Through Your Teeth - - Head Automatica


----------



## Micah

Recovery Begins - Fireflight


----------



## bittermeat

_Oasis - Wonderwall_


----------



## muffun

Michael Bubl


----------



## Cottonball

Shake And Shout - - Stereo Skyline


----------



## kalinn

the stupidest radio in the entire world! 
that goes kssh kssshhh every other freakin second! 
im trying to listen to So Hard - Rihanna


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Cottonball

Fivetens In Harlem - - Stereo Skyline


----------



## muffun

Have A Nice Day - Stereophonics


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Ok, I hear my sister singing a song about French Toast, la la la la la la la... FRENCH TOAST! La la- It goes on.


----------



## kierraaa-

Mood Rings - Relient K


----------



## Cottonball

Your Favorite Song - - Stereo Skyline


No joke thats the title ;]


----------



## kierraaa-

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Your Favorite Song - - Stereo Skyline
> 
> 
> No joke thats the title ;]


<3333

Stereo Skyline - HeartBeat


----------



## Cottonball

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Favorite Song - - Stereo Skyline
> 
> 
> No joke thats the title ;]
> 
> 
> 
> <3333
> 
> Stereo Skyline - HeartBeat
Click to expand...

Makeing Out In The Boys Bathroom Isn't Half As Bad When They're All Talking Marriage- - Stereo Skyline


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

We Need a Resolution - Aaliyah ft. Timbaland


----------



## Cottonball

Uptown Get Around - - Stereo Skyline


----------



## OJ.

The Fame- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Cottonball

Baby, You Win - - Stereo Skyline

This is one of those really loud songs on my ipod :\


----------



## kierraaa-

And Then There We None - The Hospital


----------



## kalinn

Carry Out - Justin Timberlake and Timbaland


----------



## Cottonball

Clocks & Calenders - - Show Me The Skyline


----------



## Cottonball

M.A.D - - Hadouken!


----------



## Cottonball

May - - Show Me The Skyline


----------



## muffun

Last Nite - The Strokes


----------



## OJ.

Catastrophe by Forever the Sickest Kids.


----------



## Kiley

Killer in Drag- The Autumns


----------



## Cottonball

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Catastrophe by Forever the Sickest Kids.


Good song 



This Is The Future - - Owl City


----------



## Trundle

Music.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

(If You're Wondering If I Want You To) I Want You To ~ Weezer


----------



## Smartysaar

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> (If You're Wondering If I Want You To) I Want You To ~ Weezer


I love this song and now im listening to it  


"I took you to Best Buy you took me home to meet your mom and dad"


^.^


----------



## Cottonball

Baby,You Win- - Stereo Skyline


----------



## merinda!

Strawberry Avalanche - Owl City.

XD


----------



## Micah

So Help Me God - The Showdown


----------



## Princess

Shots - LMFAO ft Lil Jon

_EVERYBODYYYYY_


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

4th Dimensional Transition ~ Mgmt :3


----------



## Kiley

Killer in drag (Le Petit Mort)- The Autumns


----------



## Micah

Dust - Queens Club


----------



## Cottonball

-mez said:
			
		

> Strawberry Avalanche - Owl City.
> 
> XD


Good song 



Just dyeing in your arms tonight - -Cutting Crew


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

One Day In Your life - - 5440


----------



## SamXX

So Happy I Could Die - Lady GaGa


----------



## Micah

Lost Connection With The Head - Showbread


----------



## kierraaa-

LMFAO! - I Am Not A Whore


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun Pickups
<3


----------



## Cottonball

Until Her Heart Stops - - Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Kanye Omari West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSMeUPFjQHc

Erasure - Always :L


----------



## Kiley

Panic Switch- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Cottonball

The Bright Side Of Suffering - - Scary Kids Scaring Kids


----------



## Kiley

Substitution- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Cottonball

Radio - - Cash Cash


----------



## Kiley

The reeling- Passion pit


----------



## Micah

Shine - Pillar


----------



## Kiley

Little secrets- Passion Pit


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

We Need a Resolution - Aaliyah ft. Timbaland


----------



## Kiley

Sleepyhead- Passion Pit


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

1901 ~ Phoenix


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I Don't Care - FOB


----------



## Princess

Viva La Vida - Coldplay
[It's a live remix
it just remixed into
Sexy Chick - Akon ft. David Guetta]


----------



## Micah

Crashing - Eowyn


----------



## Micah

Crash - Decyfer Down


----------



## Thunder

Eleanor's Lullaby - Bioshock 2 soundtrack


----------



## Micah

Breathe Today - Flyleaf


----------



## Cottonball

Uptown Get Around - -Stereo Skyline


----------



## Micah

It's Not You It's Me - Halestorm


----------



## Cottonball

Your Favorite Song - - Stereo Skyline


----------



## Nightray

I'm alive - Becca


----------



## Chubbunz

The Who - Pinball Wizard


----------



## AndyB

Ain't no Sunshine When She's Gone - Bill Withers


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

The Scientist - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ain't no Sunshine When She's Gone - Bill Withers


Hehehe

Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## Trundle

Some random song on the radio..


----------



## Micah

All Around Me (Vitamin String Quartet tribute to Flyleaf)


----------



## Thunder

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## Thunder

Ignorance - Paramore


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun Pickups


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Feels Good Inc. - Gorillaz


----------



## SamXX

Telephone - Lady GaGa ft. Beyonce.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Tears Don't Fall (Acoustic Version) - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Pieces - Red


----------



## Thunder

Sarc said:
			
		

> Pieces - Red


^awesum

Brick by Boring Brick - Paramore


----------



## Micah

Shine - Pillar


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

How You Like Me Now - The Heavy


----------



## Micah

The Scene and Herd - Relient K


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kangaroo Cry - Blue October


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Somebody Told Me - The Killers


----------



## Thunder

Mess of Me - Switchfoot

Now: A Crippling Blow - The Killers


----------



## Micah

Field of Daggers - House of Heroes


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Just Say Yes - Snow Patrol


----------



## Thunder

Let it Rock - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## bittermeat

_Megan Joy - I'm Not Tryin' To Hear That_


----------



## muffun

Cave In - Owl City


----------



## Numner

Marshall - Same Song and Dance


----------



## Micah

Imperfection - Skillet

It's ironic. The song is as close to perfection as it gets.


----------



## kierraaa-

LMFAO - Lalala


----------



## Micah

Still Healing - Uprise


----------



## Thunder

Uprising - Muse


----------



## Kiley

The Reeling- Passion Pit


----------



## Micah

Should've When You Could've - Skillet


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

O Holy Night ~ Someone Who's NOT Josh Groban
That's actually how it's displayed, some joker put it up on playlist.com and you've GOT to listen to it XD;;


----------



## OJ.

Heartless- Kris Allen


----------



## Cottonball

Hide and seek - - Imogen Heap


----------



## Cottonball

Meet Me At My Window - - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Micah

Forgiven - Skillet


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## Micah

Still Healing - Uprise


----------



## Thunder

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## merinda!

Heartbreak Warfare - John Mayer


----------



## Thunder

Running up that Hill - Placebo


----------



## Ciaran

Leona Lewis - My Hands :3


----------



## fraiseberry

Vanessa Paradis Best Of

Charlotte Gainsbourg  IRM


----------



## coffeebean!

Imagine - The Beatles

<3


----------



## Thunder

She's a Genius - Jet


----------



## Thunder

Are You Gonna Be My Girl? - Jet


----------



## Micah

Sometimes - Skillet


----------



## Ron Swanson

Mindless Self Indulgence - ******s


----------



## Princess

Whatta night - Ricky J


----------



## Micah

Carry Me Down - Demon Hunter


----------



## Kiley

Another brick in the wall part2- Pink floyd


----------



## Micah

Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Erica

My Pony - Ginuwine


----------



## kalinn

Everygirl - Lil Wayne


----------



## Micah

New Classic - Drew Seeley feat. Selena Gomez


----------



## Kiley

All of this- Blink-182


----------



## Princess

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> All of this- B]Agaar main khoon<3


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Temari

Tenohira no Taiyou
By: Ryuoko Shintani
Album: Crossing Days


----------



## Nightray

Tsunas Family - KHR OST


----------



## Kiley

Heartbreak Warfare- John Mayer


----------



## Nightray

Monochrome no kiss - SID


----------



## Kiley

Where'd You Go- Fort Minor


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## Kiley

LDN- Lily Allen


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive (live) - Skillet


----------



## OJ.

Telephone by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Spaceman ~ The Killers


----------



## Princess

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## OJ.

Video Phone- Beyonce


----------



## SilentHopes

Mediacom Eco Billing Commercial - Mediacom Cable


----------



## merinda!

Oh! - Micky Green


----------



## Princess

Mr. Brightside - The Killers


----------



## kierraaa-

Marianas Trench - Beside You
<33


----------



## OJ.

Live Like We're Dying by Kris Allen


----------



## Princess

One More Time To Pretend -MGMT & Daft Punk remix


----------



## SilentHopes

A song on Youtube. >3


----------



## Princess

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Should've When You Could've - Skillet

XD


----------



## Cottonball

All To Myself - - Marianas Trench 


Yes Pally you did get me back into them


----------



## Princess

Comatose said:
			
		

> Should've When You Could've - Skillet
> 
> XD


*stares at you*


@kelsi
lolwaaat


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've When You Could've - Skillet
> 
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> *stares at you*
> 
> 
> @kelsi
> lolwaaat
Click to expand...

You're all like oh the concert and I said I don't listen to them really anymore So I went back to them and im listing to them   .. you just reminded me of them so I listened


----------



## Micah

Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Micah

Penholder - Flyleaf


----------



## Kiley

Tears don't fall- Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## VantagE

Ain't no rest for the wicked - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Micah

Bang a Drum - Selena Gomez

<_<


----------



## Princess

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bang a Drum - Selena Gomez
> 
> <_<


...


XDDD
IFLY


----------



## OJ.

Alejandro- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Jake123

Replay - IYAZ


----------



## The Sign Painter

The whole album of Vivadixiesubmarinetransmissionplot

Mark Linkous :'(


----------



## Micah

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## kalinn

Hey Soul Sister - Train


----------



## Cottonball

Designer Skyline - - Owl City 


FIRST OWL CITY SONG I HEARD <3 

And my fave :3


----------



## Cottonball

Fuzzy Blue Lights - - Owl City


----------



## Micah

Frontline - Pillar


----------



## Cottonball

Hot Air Balloon - - Owl City  

<3


----------



## Cottonball

The Saltwater Room - - Owl City


----------



## Cottonball

Clocks And Calenders - - Show Me The Skyline


----------



## Micah

Stand in the Rain (Symphonic Mix) - Superchic[k]


----------



## Cottonball

Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is - - Show Me The Skyline


----------



## Micah

Ignorance - Paramore


----------



## Cottonball

All Right Now - - Bad Company


----------



## merinda!

WTF happened to Coma?
He's been mainstreamed.
D;

Paper planes - MIA


----------



## Cottonball

Kawara Nai Mono - - Hanako Oku


----------



## AndyB

God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Argent


----------



## coffeebean!

Signs - Bloc Party


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Whispers In The Dark - Skillet


----------



## kalinn

Dr. Jones - Aqua 

ahhh.. memories of the 90s xD


----------



## kierraaa-

Marianas Trench - Alibis


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Tears Don't Fall [Acoustic Version] - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Micah

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

According To You - Orianthi


----------



## kalinn

The music after you beat super mario bros wii 
cause i just beat it ;D 
: DDDDD


----------



## OJ.

Alejandro by Lady Gaga.

This song describes a story I'm reading... lol


----------



## Nightray

Overkooled - Skankfunk


----------



## Micah

So I Thought - Flyleaf


----------



## bittermeat

_Adele - First Love_


----------



## OJ.

Monster- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Micah

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## bittermeat

_Amos Lee - Sweet Pea_


----------



## Micah

Ignorance - Paramore


----------



## Cottonball

Stacy's Mom - - Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## Micah

Arise - Flyleaf


----------



## Nightray

Battle in the Forgotten City - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Micah

Comatose (Live intro) - Skillet


----------



## Princess

Blah Blah Blah = Ke$ha ft. 3OH!3


----------



## Princess

Your Man - Down with Webster


----------



## Micah

We Live - Superchic[k]


----------



## Cottonball

Brooklyn Is Burning - - Head Automatica


----------



## Nightray

Maru Kaite Chikyuu ~Italy Version~ - Italy (Namikawa Daisuke)


----------



## brotatochip

Follow Me Down ~ 3oh!3<3333


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

The City is at War - Cobra Starship


----------



## Nic

Disturbed - Stupify


----------



## brotatochip

Haven't Met You Yet ~ Michael Buble


----------



## The Sign Painter

Underground- Chumbawamba


----------



## Nic

Slayer - Angel of Death


----------



## AndyB

Reckoner - Radiohead


----------



## kalinn

You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift


----------



## kierraaa-

According To You - Orianthi


----------



## kalinn

One Day - Matisyahu and Akon


----------



## Away236

constellations - jack johnson


----------



## brotatochip

Say Aah ~ Trey Songz


----------



## Gethsamane

Rise Against - Grammatizator

http://www.youtube.com/v/ES_Nios6iW8

Warning: Bad words and loud, angry screaming for the sensitive ones.


----------



## OJ.

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Stacy's Mom - - Fountains Of Wayne


I used to listen to that song when I was really little...

Alejandro by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - Sleepy Head


----------



## Thunder

Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce

heh


----------



## Jas0n

The sound of a cat being killed by another cat in the street. Funtimes.


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:
			
		

> The sound of a cat being killed by another cat in the street. Funtimes.


You get it on camera?

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Such Great Heights ~ The Postal Service


----------



## Jas0n

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound of a cat being killed by another cat in the street. Funtimes.
> 
> 
> 
> You get it on camera?
> 
> Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk
Click to expand...

Sadly, no. I'm sure YouTube has enough of those videos anyway 

Be My Escape - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound of a cat being killed by another cat in the street. Funtimes.
> 
> 
> 
> You get it on camera?
> 
> Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, no. I'm sure YouTube has enough of those videos anyway
> 
> Be My Escape - Relient K
Click to expand...

Probably, nice song =D

You too, Ronnie BD

Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Micah

You Are Not The End - Pillar


----------



## OJ.

Feeling Good by Adam Lambert. 

OMG, he just went all high in falsetto.


----------



## Princess

Say Aah - Trey Songz ft. Fabolous
(;


----------



## Jas0n

Ameato - W-inds


----------



## Princess

Bed Rock - Young Money


----------



## muffun

MGMT - Flash Delirium

New song ohshetttt n_n


----------



## Micah

Marilyn Manson Ate My Girlfriend - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Da Funk - Daft Punk


----------



## Erica

http://www.youtube.com/v/PUAPksxTDPQ
Baby Remix - LEGACI, Cathy Nguyen, Traphik


----------



## Micah

Your Man - Down With Webster


----------



## Princess

Comatose said:
			
		

> Your Man - Down With Webster


^


----------



## Micah

Pally said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Man - Down With Webster
> 
> 
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

^5s


----------



## Princess

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Man - Down With Webster
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^5s
Click to expand...

Dead dog lying on his back? ;P

^5s

_And if you want me guurrlll I will be your maaann_


----------



## Thunder

A Dustland Fairytale - The Killers


----------



## Colour Bandit

Linkin park-New divide.
This Girl at school called me an Emo because I said that I like Linkin park.


----------



## Thunder

EmzStar said:
			
		

> ]Thats kinda stupid :U


----------



## Micah

Missing - Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

Weezer - Kids/Poker Face


----------



## Micah

City On Our Knees (Instrumental) -TobyMac


----------



## Thunder

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## Princess

So Sick - Flyleaf
<3


----------



## Princess

Fully Alive - Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Too Bright To See, To Loud To Hear - Underoath


----------



## Princess

Best I ever had - Drake


----------



## Princess

Forever - Drake, Kayne West, Lil Wayne & Eminem


----------



## Micah

Existence - August Burns Red


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Tonight - TobyMac ft. John Cooper


----------



## kierraaa-

Recovery Begins - Fireflight


----------



## Micah

Panic and Geo-Primaries - Falling Up


----------



## OJ.

Monster by Lady Gaga.


----------



## baileyac45622

Be Ok- Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## muffun

The Story - Brandi Carlile


----------



## OJ.

Fashion- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Micah

Streams of Woe at Acheron - Falling Up


----------



## OJ.

Poker Face- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Campus ~ Vampire Weekend


----------



## Micah

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## OJ.

Comatose said:
			
		

> Fireflies - Owl City


Peekab00m's gonna beat you up for that.


----------



## Micah

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireflies - Owl City
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m's gonna beat you up for that.
Click to expand...

It's my favorite Owl City song, followed by Hello Seattle and Dental Care. Did anyone see Lee Dewyze cover it on AI tonight?

Boundaries - Skillet


----------



## Micah

Say Goodbye - Skillet

Pally's poem made me want to listen to it.


----------



## Deleted User

Little Brother- Young, Fresh and New


----------



## Micah

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Cottonball

Your Love - - Cash Cash


----------



## Chubbunz

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## [Nook]

The first American Pokemon theme song.


----------



## Cottonball

Two Days Old - - Cash Cash


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Naturally - Selena Gomez and The Scene


----------



## Gethsamane

The whole "Revolutions Per Minute" album by Rise Against.

Currently on Like the Angel (#5 of 12 songs)


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Paranoid doll - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## Thunder

Rise Against - Prayer of the Refugee


----------



## Princess

Convicted - Alisha Pillay


----------



## Trundle

Music.


----------



## Princess

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Princess

This could be anywhere in the world - Alexisonfire
<333
_The city is haunteddd by ghostsssss from broken homess_


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

All the Small Things - Blink 182


----------



## Micah

Call To Action - Pillar


----------



## kierraaa-

You Know We're All So Fond Of Dying - Children 18:3


----------



## Thunder

Wild & Young - American Bang


----------



## Princess

My name is Khan


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Before I Forget - Slipknot.


----------



## Princess

Carry out - Timbaland ft. Justin Timberlake


----------



## SilentHopes

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## Kiley

Smile- Lily allen


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Wound Up ~ Office


----------



## Thunder

I Made It - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Thunder

Kevin Rudolf - N.Y.C.


----------



## Micah

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

Dear Maria Count Me In - - All Time Low


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

Pop Rocks - - Fight Fair


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender - Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Ever - Team Sleep


----------



## Thunder

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Micah

Radiator - Family Force 5


----------



## coffeebean!

Back to You - Coconut Records


----------



## Nightray

Hotel California - The eagles


----------



## Thunder

...Telephone - Lady Gaga


Dammit, Sam >:C


----------



## Kiley

Dashboard- Modest Mouse


----------



## AndyB

Give me a Sign - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Jeremy

Casimir Pulaski Day - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Lisathegreat!

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Smile- Lily allen


<33
(And AndyB... I LOVE THAT SONG! One of my favorites).

Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Micah

Set Apart This Dream - Flyleaf


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest Mouse


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore

Funky Jesus Music - Toby Mac


----------



## Micah

Swept Away - Flyleaf


----------



## Cottonball

Talking *censored.2.0* About A Pretty Sunset - - Modest Mouse


----------



## Kiley

This too shall pass(remix)- Passion Pit


----------



## Tyrai

Celldweller - Frozen


----------



## Numner

Baby - Justin Bieber


x3


----------



## coffeebean!

Come On Feel the Illinoise - Surfjan Stevens


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Wish

Soul said:
			
		

> Baby - Justin Bieber
> 
> 
> x3


Ogod. ._.


Hot air balloon - Owl City


----------



## Numner

sakura said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby - Justin Bieber
> 
> 
> x3
> 
> 
> 
> Ogod. ._.
> 
> 
> Hot air balloon - Owl City
Click to expand...

WHEN I WAS 13

I HAD MY FIRST LOVE


----------



## Wish

Soul said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby - Justin Bieber
> 
> 
> x3
> 
> 
> 
> Ogod. ._.
> 
> 
> Hot air balloon - Owl City
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHEN I WAS 13
> 
> I HAD MY FIRST LOVE
Click to expand...

kcool.


DAMN NOW YOU GOT THAT *censored.2.0*TY SONG IN MAI HEAD. D:


----------



## Kiley

The Reeling- Passion Pit


----------



## Wish

KSOTHX TO NUMNER IM LISTENING TO BABY BY JUSTIN BIEBER NOW. ;-;


----------



## Micah

Much Like Falling - Flyleaf


----------



## OJ.

Paparazzi- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Micah

Penholder - Flyleaf


----------



## Wish

Vanilla Twilight. >:3 Owl City~~


----------



## Kiley

Substitution- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Micah

Tiny Heart (Demo) - Flyleaf


----------



## OJ.

Smooth Criminal- Michael Jackson.


----------



## Kiley

Set the fire to the third bar- Snow patrol


----------



## Cottonball

Hot Air Balloon - - Owl City   <3


----------



## Kiley

Ocean Breathes Salty- Modest Mouse


----------



## Cottonball

Designer Skyline - - Owl City     <3


----------



## OJ.

Dangerous- Michael Jackson.


----------



## Kiley

Sleepyhead- Passion Pit


----------



## Conor

Lady GaGa ft.Beyonce - Telephone.


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest Mouse


----------



## Wish

Detective Conan - Opening 1


----------



## Numner

l've Got All This Ringing In My Ears and None On My Fingers



-.-


Fall Out (too long song names) Boy


----------



## Micah

Again - Flyleaf


----------



## Numner

Golden - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Kiley

Naive- Lily allen


----------



## OJ.

Bad Romance- Lady Gaga


----------



## Kiley

Heartbreak Warfare- John Mayer


----------



## merinda!

In My Place - Coldplay


----------



## Kiley

The Fixer- Pearl Jam


----------



## OJ.

Starstruck- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Kiley

Ocean Breathes Salty- Modest mouse


----------



## Numner

A bunch of stupid trolls mocking me oh so horribly.


----------



## coffeebean!

Me and Mia - Ted Leo and the Pharmacists


----------



## kalinn

Love King - The Dream


----------



## Nixie

The disappearance of hatsune miku? :3


----------



## OJ.

Alejandro by Lady Gaga.


----------



## AndyB

Crying - Roy Orbison


----------



## Princess

Soul said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby - Justin Bieber
> 
> 
> x3
> 
> 
> 
> Ogod. ._.
> 
> 
> Hot air balloon - Owl City
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHEN I WAS 13
> 
> I HAD MY FIRST LOVE
Click to expand...

She woke me up daily

Don't need no starbucks


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest Mouse


----------



## Resonate

Speaking Louder than before ~ Jeremy Camp


----------



## KaEyes

Henney Buggy Band by Sufjan Stevens


----------



## OJ.

Poker Face by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Resonate

Burn Me Up ~ Blue Tree


----------



## OJ.

The Fame- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Wish

Rainbow Veins ~ Owl City


----------



## KaEyes

Coyote Oldman

Floating on Evening


----------



## OJ.

Telephone- Lady Gaga


----------



## Kiley

Ocean Breathes Salty- Modest Mouse


----------



## coffeebean!

Blue and Yellow - The Used


----------



## Cottonball

I just can't wait to be king - - Lion king


----------



## Wish

Don't Say Lazy - K-on


----------



## Kiley

Waking the demon- Bullet for my valentine


----------



## Micah

Tiny Heart - Flyleaf


----------



## kierraaa-

Paramore - Decode


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest mouse


----------



## OJ.

Bad Romance by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Micah

Breathe Today - Flyleaf


----------



## Kiley

Wake up- The arcade fire


----------



## OJ.

Alejandro- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Kiley

Why Georgia- John Mayer


----------



## OJ.

No One- Danny Noriega.


<small><small>It's a cover.</small></small>


----------



## Kiley

I'd hate to be you when people find out what this song is about- Mayday parade


----------



## OJ.

Bad Romance- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Kiley

Sweetness- Jimmy eat world


----------



## Cottonball

Strange Things - - Toy Story


----------



## Micah

Smells Like Thirtysomething Spirit - ApologetiX


----------



## KaEyes

"Yes, No"  Bunky


----------



## Princess

Soul Sister - Train


----------



## Resonate

Above the Golden State ~ Chance To Love


----------



## KaEyes

"Fox Story"  Coyote Oldman


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

When You're Gone - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Princess

Baby [Justin Bieber Cover] by Legaci, Cathy Nguyen, & Timothy


----------



## KaEyes

The sound of my 5 yo yelling he's "Not going to BED!"


----------



## Micah

Fully Alive - Flyleaf


----------



## Erica

Bonafide Lovin - IDK


----------



## Chubbunz

Subterrannean Homesick Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Micah

I'm So Sick (T-Virus Mix) - Flyleaf


----------



## technoxmaniac

Sleep - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Micah

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

I'm So Sick (EP Version) - Flyleaf


----------



## KaEyes

"Colors in Array"  Future of Forestry


----------



## Nightray

Toumei ningen - Aicle


----------



## Micah

Perfect - Flyleaf


----------



## Resonate

City on Our Knees ~ TobyMac


----------



## SamXX

Summerboy - Lady GaGa


----------



## Nightray

Sakebi - Kagrra,


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest mouse


----------



## easpa

Vanessa Carlton & Stevie Nicks - The One


----------



## SamXX

Beautiful Dirty Rich - Lady GaGa

(Oh yes, I'm in a Fame mood. I've not played TFM at all today! o_0)


----------



## Kiley

Dashboard- Modest Mouse


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Ciaran

Silent night - Jesus Christ


----------



## Kiley

We walk- The ting tings


----------



## Resonate

Captured ~ TobyMac


----------



## Cottonball

Hot Air Balloon - - Owl City


----------



## Kiley

LDN- Lily Allen


----------



## kierraaa-

Paramore - Boring Brick by Brick


----------



## Kiley

Cheryl Tweedy- Lily Allen


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Black Eyed Peas - Bebot.


----------



## Cottonball

Once Upon A Time In New York City - - Oliver And Company


----------



## Resonate

Above the Golden State ~ Chance to Love


----------



## Kiley

Shut up and let me go- The ting tings


----------



## Nightray

Stylo - Gorillaz


----------



## Resonate

Tonight ~ TobyMac Feat. John Cooper


----------



## Micah

Only For You - Amoric


----------



## AndyB

Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve


----------



## Micah

Falls Apart - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## AndyB

Road to the West - The Seatbelts


----------



## Sarah

I Made It (Cash Money Heroes) - Kevin Rudolf feat. Birdman, Jay Sean, & Lil Wayne


----------



## Resonate

We are One Tonight ~ Switchfoot


----------



## Kiley

Great DJ- The ting tings


----------



## Chubbunz

Boris The Spider - The Who


----------



## Resonate

Tonight ~ tobyMac Feat. John Cooper

I've been listening to this CD Nonstop!   B)


----------



## Micah

Playing With Fire - Didi Benami


----------



## Micah

Resonate said:
			
		

> Tonight ~ tobyMac Feat. John Cooper
> 
> I've been listening to this CD Nonstop!   B)


Well, it is an amazing CD. 

Nice name change btw.


----------



## Resonate

Comatose said:
			
		

> Resonate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight ~ tobyMac Feat. John Cooper
> 
> I've been listening to this CD Nonstop!   B)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is an amazing CD.
> 
> Nice name change btw.
Click to expand...

Chyaaaah!  I was about to pm you about it too btw.  
I think my new name suits me much better <small>than my AC:CF town name. </small> 

Fame ~ Rush of Fools


----------



## kierraaa-

Only For You - Amoric


----------



## Rockman!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQlXaIWm7oU

Lady Gaga - Telephone


----------



## Kiley

Neon- John Mayer


----------



## OJ.

Boys Boys Boys- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Nightray

Jigoku No Kisetsu (Season Of Hell) - Ali Project


----------



## Smartysaar

My Curse-Killswitch Engage


----------



## Nightray

Maru Kaite Chikyuu ~Fanmade Prussia ver.~ - APH


----------



## kalinn

Funhouse - Pink


----------



## Nightray

missing - Evanescence


----------



## Micah

Lucy - Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Stylo - Gorillaz


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Alice - Avril Lavigne


----------



## KaEyes

"Carry Out"  Timbaland ft Justin Timberlake


----------



## KaEyes

"I'll Get You"  Classixx


----------



## Jeremy

The Stillness - Holding Onto Hope


----------



## Hiro

Hare Hare Yukai - Aya Hirano


----------



## Micah

Christmasnite - ApologetiX


----------



## KaEyes

"On to the Next One" Jay Z


----------



## Hiro

Tomare! - Aya Hirano


----------



## KaEyes

"I Don't Know How to Love Him"  Jesus Christ Superstar (movie)


----------



## Micah

It's Not Me It's You - Skillet


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'll Meet You There ~ Owl City


----------



## Nightray

Squall - D'espairsRay


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Better Late Than Never - Outasight


----------



## Nightray

jigoku no kisetsu - Ali Project


----------



## kalinn

Imma Be - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Nightray

Lacrimosa - Kalafina


----------



## OJ.

Tainted Love by Danny Noriega.


----------



## Micah

New Classic - Selena Gomez & Drew Seeley


----------



## kalinn

Cry - The Dream
<3


----------



## OJ.

Boom- Prima J.

It's so messed up.


----------



## Micah

Soldiers Under Command - Stryper


----------



## Princess

Perfect - Hedley
<3


----------



## Micah

Guide The Way - ApologetiX


----------



## Princess

Alice - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Micah

Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5


----------



## Princess

Hypertronic Superstar - The New Cities


Noowww...

Saint Veronika - Billy Talent


----------



## Micah

Carol of the Bells - Family Force 5


----------



## Smartysaar

All these things i hate- Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Micah

Love Addict - Family Force 5


----------



## Princess

Waving Flag - Young Artists For Haiti


----------



## Princess

If we ever meet again - Katy Perry & Timbaland


----------



## merinda!

Baby - Justin Bieber.
XDD


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> All these things i hate- Bullet for my Valentine


<33333333333333

St. Jimmy - Green Day


----------



## Princess

XDDD MEZZY


Turn it up - Stereos
<333


----------



## merinda!

Pally said:
			
		

> XDDD MEZZY
> 
> 
> Turn it up - Stereos
> <333


_You know you love me,
I know you care,
Just shout whenever, and I'll be there,
You are my love,
You are my heart,
And we would never, ever, ever be apart._
xD

Possibility = Lykke Li


----------



## Princess

-mez said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XDDD MEZZY
> 
> 
> Turn it up - Stereos
> <333
> 
> 
> 
> _You know you love me,
> I know you care,
> Just shout whenever, and I'll be there,
> You are my love,
> You are my heart,
> And we would never, ever, ever be apart._
> xD
> 
> Possibility = Lykke Li
Click to expand...

And I was like
Baby, baby, baby, oooo like baby baby baby


Stop - The Spice Girls


----------



## KaEyes

"Funky Jesus Music"  tobyMac


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Pure Silence in my house it is a treat when it happens


----------



## Mr. L

Led Zeppelin-Black Dog


----------



## Resonate

Kaleidoscope Eyes said:
			
		

> "Funky Jesus Music"  tobyMac


*Hi-fives*  
TobyMac's new CD is amazing!    

Chance to Love ~ Above the Golden State

_<small>Why would I bother speaking
If my words weren_


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Wish

Pomplamoose - My Favorite things.


----------



## SamXX

Joe Prank Calling - Skype


----------



## Micah

Just Like Me - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Kiley

Waking the demon- Bullet for my valentine


----------



## merinda!

Comin' Home = City and Colour


----------



## Kiley

Tears don't fall- Bullet for my valentine


----------



## Micah

Missing - Flyleaf


----------



## Resonate

Can't Stop ~ Leeland


----------



## Micah

Animals I Have Begun - ApologetiX


----------



## Resonate

City on Our Knees ~ TobyMac

<small><small>_If you gotta start somewhere why not here
If you gotta start sometime why not now
If we gotta start somewhere I say here
If we gotta start sometime I say now
Through the fog there is hope in the distance
From cathedrals to third world missions
Love will fall to the earth like a crashing wave

Tonight_


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest mouse


----------



## Micah

Resonate said:
			
		

> City on Our Knees ~ TobyMac
> 
> <small><small>_If you gotta start somewhere why not here
> If you gotta start sometime why not now
> If we gotta start somewhere I say here
> If we gotta start sometime I say now
> Through the fog there is hope in the distance
> From cathedrals to third world missions
> Love will fall to the earth like a crashing wave
> 
> Tonight_


----------



## Kiley

Breakeven- The script


----------



## bittermeat

Adele - Best For Last


----------



## Joe

Two Door Cinema Club - Undercover Martyn


----------



## bittermeat

James Morrison - Wonderful World <3


----------



## Resonate

Tears of the Saints ~ Leeland

<small><small>_There are many prodigal sons
On our city streets they run
Searching for shelter
There are homes broken down
People_


----------



## KaEyes

Resonate said:
			
		

> Kaleidoscope Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Funky Jesus Music"  tobyMac
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi-fives*
> TobyMac's new CD is amazing!
> 
> Chance to Love ~ Above the Golden State
> 
> _<small>Why would I bother speaking
> If my words weren_
Click to expand...


----------



## Micah

Calypso - POTC AWE Soundtrack


----------



## Micah

My Girlfriend - Relient K


----------



## Kiley

Little secrets- Passion Pit


----------



## Micah

Savannah - Relient K


----------



## Nightray

Season Of Hell - Ali Project


----------



## DevilGopher

Be my escape-Relient K


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- SIlversun Pickups


----------



## Micah

Demo 1 - A Garage Band song I made


----------



## Kiley

Be the one- The ting tings


----------



## OJ.

Monster by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Kiley

Dashboard- Modest mouse


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Dashboard- Modest Mouse


----------



## Micah

My Own Enemy - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Kiley

Waking the demon- Bullet for my valentine


----------



## kierraaa-

Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers


----------



## Kiley

Be the one- The ting tings


----------



## Nightray

Go Google It - Megurine Luka & Gakupo


----------



## Kiley

Where'd you go- Fort Minor


----------



## Ren Partycat

Fire Emblem 6: Beyond the distant skies
Sonic Adventure DX Music - Boss "Crazy Robot E-101 Beta"
Select Your CarRanger! (Gekisou Sentai Carranger)
Sonic Adventure DX: Unknown from M.E. (Knuckles Theme) 
Sonic Adventure DX Music: E102 Gamma's Theme
Ellis Zone
OST Gurren Lagann Row Row Fight The Power
Eiffel 65 - I'm Blue (Da Ba Dee)
Eifel 65 - Move your body
Combat Arms Theme (Full Version) [HD]
Kirby's Dreamland 3 - Sand Canyon 1

If you wanna hear kickass music, listen to this list. Start off with anything you like.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Ms. Jackson - Outkast


----------



## Nightray

4 my people - Missy Elliot


----------



## Nightray

Alice - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Kiley

Bring Me The Horizon - Chelsea Smile


----------



## brotatochip

I Do My Thing ~ Kid Cudi


----------



## Micah

Move - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Nightray

Shut Up And Sleep With Me - Sin With Sebastian


----------



## coffeebean!

Cell Block Tango from "Chicago"


----------



## OJ.

Bad Romance- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Micah

Tokyo (Radio Edit) - Charmaine


----------



## kalinn

Without Me - Eminem 


guess whos back? back again? 
xD


----------



## Micah

Up Is Down - POTC: AWE Soundtrack


----------



## Ron Swanson

Feist - 1234


----------



## Micah

Energy - Skillet

_You're a silent rage
You're a hurricane
You are everything I cannot see and can't explain
You're an enigma wrapped in a mystery
Everywhere I go I can't escape your energy_


----------



## kalinn

Breakeven - The Script


----------



## Micah

Rawkfist - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## kalinn

Hey Soul Sister - The Train


----------



## Nightray

Toumeiningen - Aicle


----------



## merinda!

So Sick = Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

Liar - Fireflight


----------



## Nightray

4 my people - Missy Elliot


----------



## Nightray

Closer - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## KaEyes

"Ending"  Josh Garrels


----------



## Micah

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## coffeebean!

No One Knows - Queens of the Stoneage


----------



## OJ.

Alejandro by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Ren Partycat

Narwhals by Weebl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc

Some pretty wacky stuff.


----------



## Micah

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Jeremy

Signature of Divine - Needtobreathe


----------



## Smartysaar

As I lay dying(playlist)-
*confined
*I never wanted 
*darkest nights

Great Band <3 does anybody else listen to them?


----------



## brotatochip

Pursuit of Happiness ~ Kid Cudi


----------



## Micah

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> As I lay dying(playlist)-
> *confined
> *I never wanted
> *darkest nights
> 
> Great Band <3 does anybody else listen to them?


I've heard some of their stuff, but I don't listen to it.

Serenata - Immediate Music


----------



## OJ.

Bad Romance- Lady Gaga.


----------



## SilentHopes

Pokemon Music - Pokemon SoulSilver PokeGear Channel 3


----------



## Micah

Imperitum - Immediate Music


----------



## brotatochip

Banana Pancakes ~ Jack Johnson


----------



## Micah

An Epic Age - Immediate Music


----------



## KaEyes

"Jacaranda Tree"  Josh Garrels


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Bring it! Sailor Uniform - Motteko Serefuku or something.


----------



## KaEyes

"Sixteen Tons"  Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Micah

Empyrean Mercenaries - Immediate Music


----------



## Cottonball

Kiss 'N Tell - - Ke$ha ...



Im ashamed I like this


----------



## Micah

Ordinary - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Smartysaar

Here in your arms- Hellogoodbye (;


----------



## coffeebean!

Magic Mystery Tour - The Beatles


----------



## OJ.

So Close by Jennette McCurdy. 

She's really good for a singer-turned-actress.


----------



## Poppygold

Boats and birds - Gregory and the Hawk ...x


----------



## OJ.

Alejandro. I think you know who it's by.


----------



## Micah

K.K. Rock


----------



## merinda!

Nan, You're A Window Shopper = Lily Allen.


----------



## Micah

Saturn - Skillet


----------



## OJ.

Comatose said:
			
		

> Saturn - Skillet


SATURN IS A PLANET

Monster by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Cottonball

Love Isn't Always On Time - - Toto


----------



## merinda!

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturn - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> SATURN IS A PLANET
> 
> Monster by Lady Gaga.
Click to expand...

No *censored.2.0* sherlock.

Shots = LMFAO.


----------



## Micah

Fingernails - Skillet

_Never reaching what I want to reach
Never being who I want to be
Blaming me when I fall and fail
All my dreams splintering under my fingers
All my dreams out of reach under my fingernails_


----------



## Cottonball

Hot blooded - - Foreigner


----------



## Micah

Open Wounds - Skillet

_
Downstairs the enemy sleeps 
Leaving the TV on 
Watching all the dreams we had turn into static 
Doesn't matter what I do 
Nothing's gonna change 
I'm never good enough 
And you can't stop me from falling apart 
'Cause my self-destruction is all your fault 

How could you, how could you, how could you hate me? 
When all I ever wanted to be was you? 
How could you, how could you, how could you love me? 
When all you ever gave me were open wounds?_


----------



## Cottonball

Declaration of War - - Hadouken!


----------



## Resonate

Reaching ~ Leeland


----------



## Cottonball

No One Can Touch Us - - Sing It Loud


----------



## KaEyes

"Liquid Dance"  from Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Micah

Prelude to Paradise - Immediate Music


----------



## Cottonball

Leah - - Stereo Skyline


----------



## kalinn

Breakeven - The Script 

i can't stop listening to this song.
it explains my life perfectly.


----------



## Cottonball

Blinded By The Light - - Steve Miller Band


----------



## brotatochip

I'm Still Fly ~ Drake<3


----------



## Nic

venture brothers - tv show


----------



## Micah

Born Again - Newsboys


----------



## Bacon Boy

Get Back Up ~ Tobymac


----------



## Micah

Hello Seattle - Owl City


----------



## Micah

Best I Can - Decyfer Down


----------



## Bacon Boy

LoudNClear ~ TrueDog


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Say Goodbye - Skillet

<3


----------



## Thunder

How She Sees the World - Garry Schyman


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Sarc said:
			
		

> Say Goodbye - Skillet
> 
> <3


.


----------



## Khocol4te

Stupify - Disturbed.


----------



## Thunder

Deathbed - Relient Key


----------



## merinda!

All I wanted was you = Paramore.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Chemicals Collide - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Thunder

2 A.M. - Animal Crossing

heh


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

lol

Naturally - Selena Gomez and The Scene


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hoppes I Did It Again ~ Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Homecoming - Kanye West (Feat. Chris Martin)

...Technically i'm not playing it, it's just playing in my head.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Haha, love that song.

Shiver - Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Sometimes  - Skillet


----------



## KaEyes

"Reality Used to be a Friend of Mine"  P.M. Dawn


----------



## Micah

Action is the Anecdote - And Then There Were None


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I Made It (Cash Money Heroes Remix) - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## KaEyes

"House of God, Forever" Jon Foreman


----------



## Lokker Gattez

Stupid Anim


----------



## Thunder

Sarc said:
			
		

> Haha, love that song.
> 
> Shiver - Coldplay


I'm not much of a Kanye fan, but i love that song  Shiver's ftw =D

On The Wing - Owl City


----------



## Kiley

Chelsea smile- Bring me the horizon


----------



## Thunder

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHUNDER.struck - AC/DC


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Whispers In The Dark - Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Go Google It - Megurine Luka & Gakupo Kamui


----------



## Nightray

Uragiri no Yuuyake - Theatre Brook


----------



## Nic

Toto - Africa


----------



## David

broken wing - thousand foot krutch


----------



## Nic

Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik - A Little Night Music - _Accurate translation_ - A small serenade


----------



## Resonate

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/tysi3g-UYzk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/tysi3g-UYzk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess

..
Baby - Justin Bieber

;P


----------



## Ron Swanson

Blaqk Audio - Stiff Kittens


----------



## Cottonball

Best beating heart - - Sing It Loud


----------



## Princess

HII TREVORRRR<3 

The city is at war - Cobra Starship


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Ex's and Oh's (I think tha's what it's called) - Atreyu


----------



## Micah

The Comeback Kid - B. Reith


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Nothing On You - B.o.B. ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## Thunder

Wild and Young - American Bang


----------



## Bacon Boy

Voice of Truth ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Micah

Mess - B. Reith


----------



## Thunder

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## Micah

Adonai - Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## Bacon Boy

American Dream ~ CC


----------



## Nightray

Just be friends - Luka Megurine


----------



## merinda!

Gong = Sigur Ros


----------



## Colour Bandit

Breaking the Habit-Linkin park


----------



## Khocol4te

Paper Cut - Linkin Park


----------



## Khocol4te

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29hV8Axc1Og

Audience of One - Rise Against


----------



## KaEyes

"Different Kinds of Happy"  Sara Groves


----------



## Thunder

Kaleidoscope Eyes said:
			
		

> "Different Kinds of Happy"  Sara Groves


I haven't listened to her in a looooooong time o:

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

On To The Next One - Jay-Z ft. Swizz Beatz


----------



## KaEyes

"Rise"  Robbie Seay Band


----------



## Thunder

Let There Be Rock - AC/DC


----------



## Micah

Care Too Much - The Letter Black


----------



## Cottonball

Dear Vienna - - Owl City


----------



## Bacon Boy

The wolf has arrived! ~ Iwasaki Tarou


----------



## Nightray

Hells season - Ali Project


----------



## AndyB

Exit Music (for a film) - Radiohead


----------



## Resonate

Foreverandever Etc... ~ David Crowder Band


----------



## Bacon Boy

Saltwater Room ~ Owl City


----------



## kalinn

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## KaEyes

"Animal Arithmetic"  Jonsi


----------



## Micah

Little Drummer Boy - Family Force 5


----------



## KaEyes

"It's Oh So Quiet" Bjork


----------



## Micah

Naturally - Selena Gomez


----------



## Elyse

james morrison - if you don't wanna love me


----------



## Micah

The Alamo - And Then There Were None


----------



## KaEyes

"Little Bird"  Annie Lennox


----------



## Nightray

New Vogue Children - Schwarz Stein


----------



## KaEyes

"Come What May"  Moulin Rouge sndtrk


----------



## Nightray

Majora's Incarnation Battle - Majora's Mask OST


----------



## Kiley

We are the sleepyheads- Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Nightray

Just Be Friends - Megurine Luka


----------



## Kiley

Piya Tu Ap To Aaja- Caravaan


----------



## Nightray

Go Google It - Megurine Luka & Gakupo - ggrks


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

The Dark Knight Trailer (just the audio lol)


----------



## Micah

Stand Up - Fireflight


----------



## Kiley

Kamui Gakupo - Butterfly

;-;
Someone
Please help me.


----------



## Nightray

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Kamui Gakupo - Butterfly
> 
> ;-;
> Someone
> Please help me.


Haha, shut up.. >:|

Same thing.


----------



## Kiley

Nightray said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamui Gakupo - Butterfly
> 
> ;-;
> Someone
> Please help me.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, shut up.. >:|
> 
> Same thing.
Click to expand...

At least I'm not forcing you to listen to hindi music.
;D


Chelsea smile- Bring me the horizon


----------



## Micah

The Hospital - And Then There Were None


----------



## Nightray

Mice Circus- Coraline Soundtrack


----------



## Micah

Action is the Anecdote - And Then There Were None


----------



## Kiley

Help I'm alive- Metric


----------



## Nightray

Mice Circ-

4 my people - Missy Elliot


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Micah

The Alamo - And Then There Were None


----------



## Kiley

Hysteria- Muse


----------



## Nightray

Glamorous - Buck Tick


----------



## Kiley

The resolution- Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Nightray

Say you'll be there - Spice girls
because I'm cool. :>


----------



## Kiley

When I'm Gone- Eminem


----------



## Nightray

Jigoku No Kisetsu (Season Of Hell) - Ali Project


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Stan- Eminem ft. Dido


----------



## Nightray

Maru Kaite Chikyuu ~Fanmade Prussia ver.~ - APH


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Kid Cudi - The Prayer


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Comatose said:
			
		

> Awake and Alive - Skillet


double poast but are you always listening to that song?


----------



## Micah

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> double poast but are you always listening to that song?
Click to expand...

Naw, but it is my #1 most played on iTunes.

It just so happens that I'm always listening to it when I come on TBT.


----------



## Jeremy

Obsession - Ian McIntosh


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Comatose said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> double poast but are you always listening to that song?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, but it is my #1 most played on iTunes.
> 
> It just so happens that I'm always listening to it when I come on TBT.
Click to expand...

how strange )

Kid Cudi-  Day n Nite


----------



## Micah

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awake and Alive - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> double poast but are you always listening to that song?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, but it is my #1 most played on iTunes.
> 
> It just so happens that I'm always listening to it when I come on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how strange )
> 
> Kid Cudi-  Day n Nite
Click to expand...

Scratch that...it's my #2 most played behind Hero.

Forgiven - Skillet


----------



## Temari

nothing.


----------



## Kiley

When did your heart go missing?- Rooney


----------



## Nightray

Still Doll - Kanon Wakeshima


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

OMG - Usher ft. will.i.am


----------



## Kiley

What Sarah said- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Micah

Headfirst - Selena Gomez


----------



## Kiley

Stan- Eminem


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

She's The Blade - Sugarcult


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' Shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Resonate

Song of Hope ~ Robbie Seay Band


----------



## David

skillet is where its at lately for me. been listening to their old stuff.


----------



## Resonate

David said:
			
		

> skillet is where its at lately for me. been listening to their old stuff.


You Can't go wrong with John Cooper.    

Beautiful Day ~ U2


----------



## Kiley

Dashboard- Modest Mouse


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

The Real Slim Shady - Eminem


----------



## Kiley

All These Things I Hate- Bullet for my valentine


----------



## Thunder

Ain't No Grave (Can Hold My Body Down) - Johnny Cash


----------



## Chubbunz

Desolation Row - Bob Dylan


----------



## Thunder

Metalingus - Alter Bridge


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Break - Three Days Grace.


----------



## KaEyes

"Casimir Pulaski Day"  Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Kiley

This could be anywhere in the world- Alexisonfire


----------



## Elyse

Kings of Leon - Use Somebody

CAN'T WAIT FOR TE CONCERT IN JULY!!!!  <3


----------



## Trundle

Music. 8D


----------



## kierraaa-

Eminem - When I'm Gone


----------



## KaEyes

"Learning How to Die"  Jon Foreman


----------



## Princess

Follow Me Down - 3Oh!3 ft. Neon Hitch


----------



## Princess

The Technicolor Phase - Owl City


----------



## Kiley

Tears don't fall- Bullet for my valentine


----------



## Princess

Super Honeymoon - Owl City


----------



## kenziegirl

Jordin Sparks - S.O.S (Let The Music Play)


----------



## Princess

I'm a banana


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Princess

Two Ton Paperweight - PsychoStick


----------



## Kiley

All the these things I hate- Bullet for my valentine


----------



## kenziegirl

Jordin Sparks- No parade


----------



## Kiley

Be the one- The ting tings


----------



## Princess

Here in your arms - HelloGoodbye


----------



## Princess

Give Him Up - Faber Drive


----------



## Nightray

Uragiri no Yuuyake - Theatre Brook


----------



## CatOfTheAbyss

right  now i am  listening to  the great works of  the town gates music.


pure bliss...

*sarcasm intended


----------



## kenziegirl

Jordan Pruitt - Unconditional


----------



## Nightray

Prussia's Marukaite Chikyuu - APH
Maru Kaite Chikyuu ~Fanmade Prussia ver.~ - APH


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Further/Everything's Alright - Outasight


----------



## Micah

Insozzz... - And Then There Were None


----------



## Princess

Pete Wentz Is The Only Reason We're Famous - Cobra Starship


----------



## KaEyes

"I Am Redeemer"  Jeremy Riddle


----------



## Micah

What Have We Become - DC Talk


----------



## Nic

Television


----------



## Micah

Sometimes - Skillet


----------



## Princess

Push - Marianas Trench
_ Never really wanted it settled for the bit of it...started with a big banggg..._


----------



## Micah

Rebirthing (Live) - Skillet


----------



## SamXX

This Aint a Love Song - Scouting For Girls


----------



## kenziegirl

walking on snow - jordin sparks


----------



## Princess

Perfect - Marianas Trench


----------



## Nightray

Tsuki no Curse - Okina Reika


----------



## Cottonball

Paper Thin Walls - -Modest Mouse    :3


----------



## Micah

Cloak and Dagger - And Then There Were None


----------



## Pup101

Robin Thicke - Sex Therapy
Kid Cudi-Day n nite
Did it agian-Shakira


----------



## Micah

Tell Me Something I Don't Know - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## AndyB

The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Thunder

Ain't No Grave - Johnny Cash


----------



## Nightray

Still Doll - Kanon Wakeshima


----------



## Nic

Jay-Z feat. Mr﻿ Hudson, Young forever then: Akon


----------



## OJ.

Speechless by Lady Gaga. <3


----------



## Nightray

resonance - T.M.Revolution


----------



## OJ.

Christmas Tree by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Smartysaar

Oh it is love-Hellogoodbye


----------



## Micah

I Won't Apologize - Selena Gomez & The Scene

_I'm sorry for changing.
I'm sorry it had to be this way
Believe me, it's easier just to pretend
But I won't apologize for who I am
Why should I apologize?
No, I won't apologize who I am_


----------



## merinda!

Comatose said:
			
		

> I Won't Apologize - Selena Gomez & The Scene
> 
> _I'm sorry for changing.
> I'm sorry it had to be this way
> Believe me, it's easier just to pretend
> But I won't apologize for who I am
> Why should I apologize?
> No, I won't apologize who I am_


Where did the old Coma go?

Moths Wings - Passion Pit


----------



## Cottonball

Jamie all over - - Mayday Parade


----------



## OJ.

Monster by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Cottonball

Finger twist and split - - Cute Is What We Aim For


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender - Skillet

_Do you know what it's like when you're scared to see yourself?
Do you know what it's like when you wish you were someone else
Who didn't need your help to get by?
Do you know what it's like to wanna surrender?

I don't want to feel like this tomorrow
I don't want to live like this today
Make me feel better (You make me feel better)
I wanna feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender

Do you know what it's like when you're not who you want to be?
Do you know what it's like to be your own worst enemy who sees the things in me I can't hide?
Do you know what it's like to wanna surrender
Put me back together_


----------



## Cottonball

Just died in your arms tonight - - Cutting Crew


----------



## Micah

Recovery Begins - Fireflight


----------



## Cottonball

Jump around - -Cypress Hill


----------



## OJ.

Monster by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Thunder

Restistance - Muse


----------



## kierraaa-

Comatose said:
			
		

> Never Surrender - Skillet
> 
> _Do you know what it's like when you're scared to see yourself?
> Do you know what it's like when you wish you were someone else
> Who didn't need your help to get by?
> Do you know what it's like to wanna surrender?
> 
> I don't want to feel like this tomorrow
> I don't want to live like this today
> Make me feel better (You make me feel better)
> I wanna feel better
> Stay with me here now and never surrender
> 
> Do you know what it's like when you're not who you want to be?
> Do you know what it's like to be your own worst enemy who sees the things in me I can't hide?
> Do you know what it's like to wanna surrender
> Put me back together_


^This.

I was on pandora and it came on.


----------



## Miranda

The horrible beeping of my blackberry saying the battery is low... and final fantasy 13 battle music.


----------



## Kiley

Chelsea smile- Bring me the horizon


----------



## Robin

Meet me on the equinox - Death Cab for a Cutie.


----------



## Thunder

Bliss - Muse


----------



## Kiley

Cath


----------



## Robin

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bliss - Muse


Win song. <3


A Beautiful Lie - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Thunder

I Will Possess Your Heart - Death Cab For Cutie

lul


----------



## Kiley

Soul meets body- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Thunder

Fading Away - Demon Hunter

You two already mentioned the other two songs i know >:C


----------



## Robin

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Kiley

Grapevine fires- death cab for cutie


----------



## Elyse

Miranda said:
			
		

> The horrible beeping of my blackberry saying the battery is low... and final fantasy 13 battle music.


Winning combination 

FFXIII Battle Music for me. And Andy kinda talking to himself about Pokeballs, too....


----------



## Kiley

What Sarah said- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Robin

The kill - 30 seconds to mars


----------



## Thunder

Myself - AC/DC


----------



## Robin

My Heart, Your Hands - Dommin


----------



## Bacon Boy

Wherever We Go ~ Newsboys


----------



## kierraaa-

Sanctuary - Utada Hikaru


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I hear the movie Alvin and the Chipmunks on the TV.


----------



## Robin

Sulfur - Slipknot


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Penelope ~ Of Montreal

Completely incoherent but totally catchy ='D


----------



## OJ.

Alejandro by Lady Gaga.


----------



## kenziegirl

evanescence - sweet sacrifice


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rainbow Veins ~ Owl City


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Love Machine ~ Morning Musume 8D


----------



## merinda!

Alfred said:
			
		

> Rainbow Veins ~ Owl City


<333333

Prelude 2 - Dustin O'Halloran.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Air Traffic ~ Owl City


----------



## chloeedgar

the poo song


----------



## OJ.

Whataya Want From Me- Adam Lambert.


----------



## Kiley

Helena- My chemical romance


----------



## kierraaa-

Watagatapitusberry - BlackPoint


----------



## merinda!

Naive (The Kooks cover) - Lily Allen


----------



## Kiley

-mez said:
			
		

> Naive (The Kooks cover) - Lily Allen


I love you.

Cheryl tweedy- Lily allen


----------



## Micah

Absolute - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## chloeedgar

has anyone not noticed i said the poo song.. is that normal for u people :W


----------



## Kiley

Littlest things- Lily allen


----------



## chloeedgar

GODDD U PEOPLE ARE STOOPID


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gerudo Valley ~ ZREO


----------



## merinda!

chloeedgar said:
			
		

> GODDD U PEOPLE ARE STOOPID


Lululul.

Let It Fall = Lykke Li


----------



## Kiley

chloeedgar said:
			
		

> has anyone not noticed i said the poo song.. is that normal for u people :W


Most of us don't even care.

*censored.3.0* you- Lily allen


----------



## merinda!

You've Changed = Sia


----------



## Kiley

Speeding cars- Imogen Heap


----------



## OJ.

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> chloeedgar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone not noticed i said the poo song.. is that normal for u people :W
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us don't even care.
> 
> *censored.3.0* you- Lily allen
Click to expand...

I love that song.

Dance in the Dark- Lady Gaga.


----------



## kenziegirl

Bring Me to Life - Evanescence


----------



## merinda!

Starstruck = Lady Gaga.


----------



## OJ.

-mez said:
			
		

> Starstruck = Lady Gaga.




Monster by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Kiley

Stars are blind- Paris Hilton
olol


----------



## merinda!

Just finished
Walking On A Dream = Empire Of The Sun.

Now
Teeth = Lady Gaga.

>_>


----------



## Kiley

Dig- Incubus


----------



## OJ.

Boys Boys Boys- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Kiley

New perspective- Panic! At the disco


----------



## Resonate

Rain Down ~ By The Tree


----------



## Thunder

>>>>>> Motion - Relient K


----------



## kenziegirl

Everybody's fool - Evanescence


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## kenziegirl

going under - evanescence


----------



## Micah

The Way I Loved You - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## kenziegirl

Hello-Evanescence


----------



## Micah

Samantha - Children 18:3


----------



## Micah

Bring the Ruckus - Manafest


----------



## merinda!

Popular = The Veronicas


----------



## kenziegirl

walking on snow - jordin sparks


----------



## Micah

Married in Vegas - Manafest


----------



## KaEyes

"Patience"  Seabird


----------



## Micah

Bring the Ruckus - Manafest


----------



## kenziegirl

Jordin Sparks - S.O.S (Let The Music Play)


----------



## Micah

Impossible - Manafest feat. Trevor McNevan


----------



## kenziegirl

Sean Kingston & Justin Bieber - Eenie Meenie


----------



## AndyB

Straight Up - Paula Abdul


----------



## kenziegirl

Demi Lovato- Trainwreck


----------



## Micah

4-3-2-1 - Manafest


----------



## kenziegirl

Evanescence - Haunted


----------



## Cottonball

Happy - -Never Shout  Never!


----------



## Princess

Heart Breaker - Flo Rida ft G Dragon


----------



## Kyle

Franz Ferdinand - Call Me


----------



## Thunder

Oh! Gravity - Switchfoot


----------



## Ron Swanson

Lily Allen - *censored.3.0* You.


----------



## Princess

Perfect - Marianas Trench


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I will Not Bow - Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Princess

Hurting - Karl Wolf


----------



## Ron Swanson

Radiohead - Creep.


----------



## kenziegirl

Bring Me to Life - Evanescence


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hopeless - Breaking  Benjamin.


----------



## OJ.

Eh, Eh (Nothing Else I Can Say) by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Caleb

Dare you to Move - Switchfoot


----------



## merinda!

Oh dear - Brandi Carlile.


----------



## Cottonball

Talking *censored.2.0* about a pretty sunset - -Modest Mouse


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Get Out Alive - Three Days Grace.


----------



## Cottonball

The sound of  That's So Raven  hehe 

It was my child hood favorite show and I just had to watch it


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

The Older I Get - Skillet


----------



## Kyle

Radiohead - Airbag


----------



## KaEyes

"No More I Love Yous"  Annie Lennox


----------



## Micah

Cadillac Phunque - Family Force 5


----------



## Princess

Alejandro - Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah

Live Life Loud - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Micah

Bring The Ruckus - Manafest


----------



## Kiley

Anna Molly- Incubus


----------



## Elyse

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## Kiley

Money- Pink Floyd


----------



## NikoKing

I Am The Walrus - The Beatles.


----------



## merinda!

Your Love Is My Drug - Ke$ha


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender - Skillet


----------



## NikoKing

Hello, Goodbye - The Beatles.


----------



## Micah

The Way I Loved You - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## kierraaa-

Bring the Ruckus - Manafest


----------



## Micah

I Don't Miss You At All - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## David

Comatose said:
			
		

> I Don't Miss You At All - Selena Gomez & The Scene


wouldnt expect them from you.


----------



## kierraaa-

Take Me As I Am-FM Static


----------



## Micah

David said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Don't Miss You At All - Selena Gomez & The Scene
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt expect them from you.
Click to expand...

The only pop music I will EVER listen to.   

Stop & Erase - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## kierraaa-

Insozzz... - And Then There Were None


----------



## Micah

Hello - Hawk Nelson


----------



## David

Comatose said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Don't Miss You At All - Selena Gomez & The Scene
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt expect them from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only pop music I will EVER listen to.
> 
> Stop & Erase - Selena Gomez & The Scene
Click to expand...

ive heard naturally by them, i thought it was alright, the singing was pretty good.


----------



## Micah

Something On My Mind - Hawk Nelson


----------



## kenziegirl

Justin Bieber and Sean Kingston - Eenie Meenie


----------



## Darkwind

kenziegirl said:
			
		

> Justin Bieber and Sean Kingston - Eenie Meenie


me - laughter


----------



## kierraaa-

Your Love Is Better Than Life - Newsboys


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Baby - Justin Beiber and some other dude.. My friend was like "WATCH HIM DO THE MOONWALK OH MY GOSH!"


----------



## kenziegirl

Jordin Sparks - S.O.S


----------



## kierraaa-

Oh dear - Brandi Carlile


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Oh dear - Brandi Carlile


<33

I Don't Need A Man - The PussyCat Dolls.
lul.


----------



## kierraaa-

Pieces - Red


----------



## Nightray

Uragiri no Yuuyake - Theatre Brook


----------



## Micah

Meant To Live - Switchfoot


----------



## Kiley

Adam's song- Blink-182


----------



## Trundle

MUSIC!


----------



## Kiley

Stay together for the kids- Blink-182


----------



## Micah

Mock the Music - Children 18:3


----------



## Kiley

Transatlanticism- Death cab for cutie


----------



## merinda!

Swallowed In The Sea = Coldplay


----------



## Kiley

Adam's song- Blink-182


----------



## OJ.

Pally said:
			
		

> Alejandro - Lady Gaga


ILY

For Your Entertainment - Adam Lambert.


----------



## Micah

Stand Up - Fireflight


----------



## Pear

Breakeven- The Script


----------



## Micah

Trust in Me - Selena Gomez


----------



## OJ.

Speechless - Lady Gaga.


----------



## Kiley

Marching Bands Of Manhattan- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Micah

Rebirthing - Skillet


----------



## OJ.

Eh, Eh (Nothing Else I Can Say) - Lady Gaga.


----------



## KaEyes

"Hosanna (Praise is Rising)" Brenton Brown


----------



## kenziegirl

Jordin Sparks - Tattoo


----------



## Kiley

Adam's song- Blink-182
<3


----------



## Wish

Viva Va Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Kiley

All of this- Blink-182


----------



## Nightray

Sign - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Goin' Down - Three Days Grace.


----------



## baileyac45622

Boats and Birds- Gregory and the Hawk


----------



## Nightray

Motteke! Sailor Fuku - Lucky Star opening theme


----------



## easpa

Lady Gaga - Alejandro


----------



## Nightray

Que Sera Sera - Aicle


----------



## Micah

End Of My Rope - KJ-52


----------



## kierraaa-

Pieces - Red


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Flame In All Of Us ~ Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Micah

Walls - The Rocket Summer


----------



## kierraaa-

Cadillac Phunque - Family Force 5


----------



## brotatochip

OMG - Usher


----------



## Nightray

Zombie - Versailles


----------



## Kiley

Back against the wall- Cage the elephant


----------



## Vivi

To Zanarkand


----------



## Caius

1FM radio. I have no idea what I'm listening to honestly.


----------



## merinda!

Forever ft. Kanye West, Lil Wayne and Eminem = Drake.


----------



## Caius

-mez said:
			
		

> Forever ft. Kanye West, Lil Wayne and Eminem = Drake.


That's a cool song -mez and i'm gonna let you finish, but Beyonce had the best single OF ALL TIME.


----------



## OJ.

Welcome to The Black Parade- My Chemical Romance


----------



## merinda!

Zr388 said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever ft. Kanye West, Lil Wayne and Eminem = Drake.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cool song -mez and i'm gonna let you finish, but Beyonce had the best single OF ALL TIME.
Click to expand...

You're a bit late.


Your love is my drug = Ke$ha


----------



## Kiley

Grapevine Fires- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Cottonball

We Theres a class for this - Cute Is What We Aim For


----------



## Kiley

I will follow you into the dark- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Caius

-mez said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever ft. Kanye West, Lil Wayne and Eminem = Drake.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cool song -mez and i'm gonna let you finish, but Beyonce had the best single OF ALL TIME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a bit late.
> 
> 
> Your love is my drug = Ke$ha
Click to expand...

Let me have this one D:


----------



## Cottonball

Sweat the battle before the battle sweats you - Cute Is What We Aim For


----------



## Caius

Something on the tv, I think it's a movie.


----------



## KaEyes

"Spinning in Daffodils"  Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## Kiley

Anna Molly- Incubus


----------



## KaEyes

"Run"  Charmaine


----------



## muffun

Kelis - Acapella


Best song I've heard in a while.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Electric Barbarella ~ Duran Duran

Thank you, 80's, for creating the weirdest music ever X3


----------



## Kiley

Apple shampoo- Blink-182


----------



## KaEyes

"That is Why"  Jellyfish


----------



## KaEyes

"Within You Without You"  The Beatles


----------



## merinda!

Fader = The Temper Trap


----------



## Resonate

_Take Me Into The Beautiful ~ Cloverton_

_<small><small><small>Take me into the Mystery
Gently lift me with your face
Make the chaos a chorus
With yourself come fill this place

Cover me with your mercy
Come cover me with love
Cover me so that all might see
That it_


----------



## Caius

Kimi Ga Iru Kara - Sayuri Sugawara

<small><small>「泣いたっていいんだよ」 君が不意にそう言ってくれたから
なんだか嬉しくて 涙じゃなく笑顔がこぼれた
不器用すぎる言葉で 君を傷つけてしまった
それでも離れたりしないで 今もこうして支えになってくれてるんだ
きっと


----------



## Nightray

Dancing samurai - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## Cottonball

Crank it up - Hadouken!


----------



## merinda!

Stuck On You = Stacie Orrico.

Haven't heard this song in ages.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I Almost Told You That I Loved You ~ Papa Roach


----------



## Wish

Cat Ears! 8D ~ Rin/Len


----------



## Nightray

Just be friends - Luka Megurine


----------



## Cottonball

The Macarena


----------



## Nightray

Dark Woods Circus - Vocaloid


----------



## Cottonball

Fy trapped in a jar - Modest Mouse  :3


----------



## Nightray

Tsunas Family - KHR OST.


----------



## Princess

Accidents - AlexisOnFire


----------



## Wish

Sanctuary~ Utada Hikaru


----------



## kierraaa-

Prelude 2  - Dustin O'Halloran


----------



## Caius

Devils never cry - DMC3 OST


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hey There Deliah - Plain White T's.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Kiss of Life ~ Friendly Fires
This mix _is_ extreme XD;


----------



## Micah

Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Caius

FFXIV soundtrack


----------



## KaEyes

"My Chick Bad"  Ludacris


----------



## Micah

Slow Bleed - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Erica

Faces - Scary Kids scaring Kids


----------



## Cooper1901

Wouldn't it be nice - The Beach Boys


----------



## Gethsamane

http://www.youtube.com/v/85JQld4S3W8&feature=PlayList&p=C58F36A65C2BEC75&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=12

Downloaded the audio from this for my iPod. Beautiful song. Really opens your eyes as to the true life of a soldier.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

She Don't Know - Usher


----------



## kierraaa-

Prelude 2 - Dustin O'Halloran


----------



## bittermeat

_Bjork - In Our Hands_


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Just Polite.


----------



## Sully

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/85JQld4S3W8&feature=PlayList&p=C58F36A65C2BEC75&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=12
> 
> Downloaded the audio from this for my iPod. Beautiful song. Really opens your eyes as to the true life of a soldier.


This is a pretty cool song, I actually snagged the music video for free off iTunes sometime last year as it was their Music Video of the Week, or something like that.

Not listening to anything right now.


----------



## Princess

Time To Win - Down With Webster


----------



## kalinn

All The Right Moves - One Republic


----------



## Princess

Kiss My Sass - Cobra Starship


----------



## Princess

Passing Out In America (Moneen cover) - Alexisonfire


----------



## Nightray

Celebrity Status - Marianas Trench


----------



## Nic

Tupac - Dear Mama


----------



## merinda!

New In Town = Little Boots


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Love me - Justin Beiber 8D


----------



## Thunder

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Love me - Justin Beiber 8D


*Slaps* o:<

Mr. Brightside - The Killers


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me - Justin Beiber 8D
> 
> 
> 
> *Slaps* o:<
> 
> Mr. Brightside - The Killers
Click to expand...

I knew someone was going to do that lol.


----------



## Thunder

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me - Justin Beiber 8D
> 
> 
> 
> *Slaps* o:<
> 
> Mr. Brightside - The Killers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew someone was going to do that lol.
Click to expand...

I bet >:L

Monster - Skillet


----------



## merinda!

I Bet That You Look Good On The Dance floor = Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Rocketman

We Didn't Start the Fire- Billy Joel


----------



## David

sometimes - skillet


----------



## Rocketman

Chain reaction- Journey


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

As I'm Leaving - David Gray


----------



## Rocketman

Cold As Ice- Foreigner

Older music ^^ Only thing this iPod's got on it.


----------



## Thunder

When You Were Young - The Killers


----------



## Micah

Believe - Skillet

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/VQtjvyl1G_k'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/VQtjvyl1G_k' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## coffeebean!

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Cold As Ice- Foreigner
> 
> Older music ^^ Only thing this iPod's got on it.


I love that song, it's in my iPod too :3


No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## KaEyes

"Hopelessly Devoted"  Grease Sndtk


----------



## Micah

Should've When You Could've - Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Lisathegreat!

My brother crying - My brother :L


----------



## Kiley

Adam's song- Blink-182


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Lost (Acoustic Version) - Red


----------



## Kiley

Cath


----------



## Micah

Forgiven - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

This is War - 30S2M


----------



## Kiley

What Sarah said- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Wish

My sister yelling at my wii - My sister. >:l


----------



## Thunder

sakura said:
			
		

> My sister yelling at my wii - My sister. >:l


You guys listen to some funky artists o:

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk


----------



## Wish

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister yelling at my wii - My sister. >:l
> 
> 
> 
> You guys listen to some funky artists o:
> 
> Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk
Click to expand...

Funky people man. B)
She was screaming because she got so pissed she couldn't mix the right colours. XD


----------



## OJ.

Remember December- Demi Lovato


----------



## Thunder

sakura said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister yelling at my wii - My sister. >:l
> 
> 
> 
> You guys listen to some funky artists o:
> 
> Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funky people man. B)
> She was screaming because she got so pissed she couldn't mix the right colours. XD
Click to expand...

lolque

Misery - Good Charlotte


----------



## Micah

Falling Down - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Lisathegreat!

21st Century Breakdown - Green Day.


----------



## Rocketman

If Looks Could Kill


----------



## Thunder

My Way Or the Highway - Relient K


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Just Impolite.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Duality - Slipknot.


----------



## Erica

One is the lonliest number - aimee mann


----------



## Micah

I Love Apostle Paul - ApologetiX


----------



## Khocol4te

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode.


----------



## Micah

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/5agP82QaX3o'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/5agP82QaX3o' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Most badass song I've ever heard. <3


----------



## David

Comatose said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/5agP82QaX3o'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/5agP82QaX3o' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Most badass song I've ever heard. <3


i love that song  i had it playing very loudly on surround sound today.


----------



## Micah

Would It Matter - Skillet


----------



## Micah

This is Your Life - Switchfoot


----------



## merinda!

All The Things She Said = t.A.T.u


----------



## Rocketman

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Kiley

Set the fire to the third bar- The snow patrol


----------



## Rocketman

Electric Twist- A Fine Frenzy

Davedays


----------



## Kiley

The reeling- Passion pit


----------



## Rocketman

Hey Jude- The Beatles


----------



## Kiley

Sleepyhead- Passion pit


----------



## Ron Swanson

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Sleepyhead- Passion pit


8DDD.

Just Impolite - Plushgun
I think this became my favorite song. "/


----------



## Micah

Something about a 'dirty little secret'? - All American Rejects

I have no idea what it's called.


----------



## Kiley

Anna Molly- Incubus

<3


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Button to Button - The White Stripes


----------



## Princess

Nic said:
			
		

> Tupac - Dear Mama


When I was young me and my mama had beef seventeen years old kicked out on the streetsss

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - I Tried ft. Akon


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Again - Yui


----------



## Thunder

No Reason - Sum 41


----------



## Micah

Take Me Back (Where It All Went Wrong) - Uh, original composition


----------



## Princess

Ambitionz Az A Ridah - Tupac


----------



## Thunder

When You Were Young - The Killers


----------



## Ron Swanson

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## Princess

Carly Rae Jepsen - Sour Candy ft. Josh Ramsay


----------



## Ron Swanson

Hands Down - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Don't Ask Me To Explain ~ Of Montreal


----------



## muffun

West Coast Smoker - Fall Out Boy


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Winner - Jamie Foxx ft. Justin Timberlake and T.I.


----------



## Thunder

Can't Stop Partying - Weezer


----------



## Princess

Push - Mariana's Trench


----------



## Princess

Celebrity Status - Mariana's Trench


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Wine Red ~ The Hush Sound
=D


----------



## Princess

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Wine Red ~ The Hush Sound
> =D


I love The Hush Sound!


Hollaback boy - Cobra Starship


----------



## Caius

kimi ga iru kara - FF13 ost


----------



## Ron Swanson

I Like You So Much Better When You're Naked - Ida Maria


----------



## Ron Swanson

I Like You So Much Better When You're Naked - Ida Maria


----------



## OJ.

Just Dance- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Party in the USA (Get Out of My Head Miley) - Davedays.


----------



## Caius

lol party in the usa... I know a pretty funny story surrounding that song.


----------



## Micah

Tonight - TobyMac feat. John Cooper


----------



## Micah

Make You Smile - Byron "Mr. Talkbox" Chambers


----------



## Thunder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTqnsvjzfZs

=D


----------



## Micah

Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Thunder

Halcycon Harbor - SCIV


----------



## Micah

Nothing and Everything - RED


----------



## Resonate

Take Me Into The Beautiful ~ Cloverton


----------



## merinda!

You've Got The Love = F+TM


----------



## Kiley

Chelsea smile- Bring me the horizon


----------



## Resonate

Indescribable ~ Chris Tomlin


----------



## Kiley

Helena (So long and good night)- My chemical romance


----------



## Micah

One Real Thing - Skillet


----------



## Micah

The Alamo - And Then There Were None

Epic song


----------



## gerardo781

Tren Al Sur- Los Prisioneros 

Pretty cool spanish rock song to dance to :]


----------



## Micah

Cody's Song - Eleventyseven


----------



## Miranda

Congregation of the Da**ed - Atreyu


----------



## Thunder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEIEdZ-wIFI

>=D


----------



## Micah

The Older I Get (Acoustic) - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Alpha Dog - F.O.B.


----------



## Thunder

Don't Panic - Coldplay


----------



## Resonate

The Water Buffalo Song ~ Silly Songs With Larry


----------



## Thunder

Resonate said:
			
		

> The Water Buffalo Song ~ Silly Songs With Larry


Oh my God i haven't heard that song in ages XD Now the videos playing in my head 

Tempered Soul - Soul Calibur soundtrack


----------



## Thunder

Don't Panic - Coldplay


----------



## Kiley

Famous last words- My chemical romance


----------



## Thunder

Andy Sucks Balls - K.K. Slider

>=D 

Hey, Soul Sister - Train


----------



## SockHead

Siberian Breaks - MGMT


----------



## Resonate

I'm Not Alright ~ Sanctus Real


----------



## Kiley

Flash delirium- MGMT


----------



## Nightray

Colors - Flow


----------



## Sonicdan369

Wind Waker Unplugged - Freddie Gredde


----------



## Thunder

Company Car - Switchfoot


----------



## kierraaa-

When I'm Gone - Eminem


----------



## Kiley

What Sarah said- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Thunder

A Crippling Blow - The Killers


----------



## Blue_Jay

Various music from Little Big Planet.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Luckiest Guy on the Lower East Side ~ The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Guadalupe - The Killers


----------



## Lisathegreat!

It Ends Tonight - All-American Rejects


----------



## Thunder

Downfall - Trust Company


----------



## Gnome

The Killers - Read My Mind (Gabriel Dresden Remix)


----------



## OJ.

Hey, Soul Sister- Train


----------



## Thunder

OJ. said:
			
		

> Hey, Soul Sister- Train


zomg, you listened to a band that's not Lady Gaga.

Me - AC/DC


----------



## OJ.

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Soul Sister- Train
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, you listened to a band that's not Lady Gaga.
> 
> Me - AC/DC
Click to expand...

Lady Gaga isn't a band, the last time I checked.


----------



## SockHead

Downfall of us all - ADTR


----------



## Thunder

OJ. said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Soul Sister- Train
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, you listened to a band that's not Lady Gaga.
> 
> Me - AC/DC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lady Gaga isn't a band, the last time I checked.
Click to expand...

You know what i mean, Little Miss Smartass

Perfect Situation - Weezer


----------



## Nightray

Cendrillon - Megurine Luka and Kamui Gakupo -


----------



## Thunder

Violet Hill - Coldplay

HAI NYTE


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Kiss the Girl ~ The Little Mermaid (the crab, technically? XD)

Guy help, it's stuck in my head!
I can't get it outttttt @A@


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Kiss the Girl ~ The Little Mermaid (the crab, technically? XD)
> 
> Guy help, it's stuck in my head!
> I can't get it outttttt @A@


*Grabs plunger*

*plunges the song out of Ron's ear*

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## technoxmaniac

Life. hahaha


----------



## Nightray

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Violet Hill - Coldplay
> 
> HAI NYTE


Uragiri no Yuuyake - Theatre Brook

HAI BRANBRAN


----------



## Thunder

Nightray said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violet Hill - Coldplay
> 
> HAI NYTE
> 
> 
> 
> Uragiri no Yuuyake - Theatre Brook
> 
> HAI BRANBRAN
Click to expand...

:-D

Crash - Decyfer Down


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss the Girl ~ The Little Mermaid (the crab, technically? XD)
> 
> Guy help, it's stuck in my head!
> I can't get it outttttt @A@
> 
> 
> 
> *Grabs plunger*
> 
> *plunges the song out of Ron's ear*
> 
> Be Yourself - Audioslave
Click to expand...

Oho, it worked! 8J
*another Disney song rushes in to take its place*
WHYYYYYY

Take a Bow ~ Muse


----------



## Micah

Yours To Hold (Live, Comatose Comes Alive) - Skillet


----------



## Professor Falken

September ~ Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss the Girl ~ The Little Mermaid (the crab, technically? XD)
> 
> Guy help, it's stuck in my head!
> I can't get it outttttt @A@
> 
> 
> 
> *Grabs plunger*
> 
> *plunges the song out of Ron's ear*
> 
> Be Yourself - Audioslave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oho, it worked! 8J
> *another Disney song rushes in to take its place*
> WHYYYYYY
> 
> Take a Bow ~ Muse
Click to expand...

D= Sorry i tried.

Are You Gonna Be My Girl - JET


----------



## Nightray

Light's theme - Deathnote ost


----------



## Thunder

Not Ready To Die - Demon Hunter


----------



## Micah

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Not Ready To Die - Demon Hunter


I freaking love that song.

It's All Who You Know - Newsboys


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Ready To Die - Demon Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> I freaking love that song.
> 
> It's All Who You Know - Newsboys
Click to expand...

I know, it's awesome, you listen to "Fading Away" too? :-D


----------



## Micah

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Ready To Die - Demon Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> I freaking love that song.
> 
> It's All Who You Know - Newsboys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's awesome, you listen to "Fading Away" too? :-D
Click to expand...

Yeah. Probably my two favorite Demon Hunter songs.

Not Ready To Die (Live in Nashville) - Demon Hunter


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Ready To Die - Demon Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> I freaking love that song.
> 
> It's All Who You Know - Newsboys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's awesome, you listen to "Fading Away" too? :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Probably my two favorite Demon Hunter songs.
> 
> Not Ready To Die (Live in Nashville) - Demon Hunter
Click to expand...

Awesome 

Crash - Decyfer Down


----------



## Thunder

Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Nightray

aristocrat's symphony - Versailles


----------



## Nightray

Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## Thunder

Joyride - The Killers


----------



## Micah

Treasure - Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

In Love - Jon Foreman


----------



## KaEyes

"True. I May Have Lost It."  Mouse Fire


----------



## Caius

Britney spears - Lucky


----------



## Micah

Rippin' Me Off - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

She's a Genius - JET


----------



## Kiley

Liar (It takes one to know one)- Taking back Sunday


----------



## Thunder

Bad Reputation - Joan Jett

Heh.


----------



## Kiley

Dashboard- Modest mouse


----------



## Thunder

Don't Panic - Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Believe - The Letter Black


----------



## Thunder

Spaceman (Live at the Royal Albert Hall) - THe Killers


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Get Out of My Head Miley (Party in the USA) - Davedays


----------



## Kiley

The fear- Lily Allen

ILYTREVOR8D


----------



## Thunder

Me - AC/DC


----------



## Kiley

*censored.3.0* you- Lily Allen


----------



## Ron Swanson

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> The fear- Lily Allen
> 
> ILYTREVOR8D


ILY2 KILEY. 8D

The Dark In You - Plushgun.


----------



## Kiley

Littlest things- Lily Allen


----------



## Thunder

Death Will Never Conquer - Coldplay

Now...

Kevin Rudolf - I Made It


----------



## Lisathegreat!

MY FRIEND ON SKYPE. She's singing to herself.


----------



## Kiley

Womanizer- Lily Allen


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> MY FRIEND ON SKYPE. She's singing to herself.


WE HAVE TO SKYPE SOMETIME SOON! *brick'd*

Lost (Acoustic Version) - Red

Play count is already at 50 over the course of a day and a half :S


----------



## Ron Swanson

Little Secrets - Passion Pit


----------



## Kiley

Liar- Taking back Sunday


----------



## Thunder

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FRIEND ON SKYPE. She's singing to herself.
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE TO SKYPE SOMETIME SOON! *brick'd*
> 
> Lost (Acoustic Version) - Red
> 
> Play count is already at 50 over the course of a day and a half :S
Click to expand...

Haha, i've listened to Spaceman - The Killers, atleast 2,000 times, or 3,000 if you included the time i downloaded it from YT. 

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## Thunder

The Calendar, The Energy - Matthew Thiessen and the Earthquakes


----------



## OJ.

Hey, Soul Sister- Train


----------



## Micah

The Kind - Flyleaf


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FRIEND ON SKYPE. She's singing to herself.
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE TO SKYPE SOMETIME SOON! *brick'd*
> 
> Lost (Acoustic Version) - Red
> 
> Play count is already at 50 over the course of a day and a half :S
Click to expand...

Ohhh yeah!

Ex's and Oh's - Atreyu.


----------



## Micah

Breakfast - Newsboys


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Breakfast - Newsboys


When the toast is burned, and all the milk has turned, and cap'n Crunch is wavin' farewell!

Dang, now i'm listening to it now.


----------



## Thunder

Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Nightray

Glamorous - Buck Tick


----------



## Thunder

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Micah

Come My Way - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Devastation and Reform - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Legacy - Kutless


----------



## Nightray

Closer - Nine inch nails


----------



## Micah

E For Extinction - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Casual

waddlewaddle i dont know any of these songs.
uum, meat is murder by the smiths.
very sad song indeedy.


----------



## Micah

Already Home - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Caius

I'm listening to myself rehearse


----------



## Nightray

Rose - Black Stones


----------



## KaEyes

"San Quentin #2" (Live) Johnny Cash


----------



## Rocketman

OJ. said:
			
		

> Hey, Soul Sister- Train


same.


----------



## Thunder

Pairbond - Bioshock 2 soundtrack

;__;


----------



## Rocketman

Fireflies


----------



## Kiley

The reeling- Passion pit


----------



## Rocketman

Free From Ordinary


----------



## Kiley

Little secrets- Passion pit


----------



## Princess

The Northern - Alexisonfire


----------



## Princess

City and Colour - The Girl



Dallas Green<333


----------



## Princess

Born And Raised - Alexisonfire


----------



## Micah

Learn To Breathe - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Princess

Accidents - Alexisonfire


----------



## Caleb

Blink 182 - Aliens Exist


----------



## Micah

Yours - TobyMac/ Relient K mash-up


----------



## Micah

Song For The Broken - Abandon


----------



## KaEyes

"If We Ever Meet Again" Timbaland ft. Katie Perry


----------



## Micah

Arise - Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

Halcyon Harbor - Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny soundtrack


----------



## Kiley

Dig- Incubus


----------



## Thunder

Midnight Mystique - Soul Calibur Broken Destiny soundtrack


----------



## Micah

Thrive - Newsboys


----------



## Caleb

Light my Fire - The Doors


----------



## Kiley

Anna Molly- Incubus


----------



## Chubbunz

The Lonely Island - We like sports


----------



## Thunder

Me - AC/DC


----------



## Caleb

The Doors- Whiskey Bar


----------



## Kiley

Marching bands of Manhattan- Death cab for cutie


----------



## merinda!

Pally said:
			
		

> City and Colour - The Girl
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas Green<333


One of my personal favourites.

You've Got The Love = F+TM.


----------



## kalinn

Billionaire - Travis McCoy 
<3


----------



## Caleb

Riders on the Storm- The Doors


----------



## merinda!

I'm not your boyfriend baby = 3OH!3


----------



## muffun

Rebirthing - Skillet

Decided to check out Skillet since it seems to be pretty popular here....gotta say, they're pretty damn good.


----------



## Rocketman

Hey Soul Sister- Train


----------



## Caleb

Ground Zero- Lil Wayne


----------



## Kiley

Liar (it takes one to know one)- MakeDamnSure


----------



## Thunder

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Liar (it takes one to know one)- MakeDamnSure


Waitwut?

The Middle - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Thunder

D-I-E-4-Y-O-U - FF5


----------



## Kiley

The adventure- Angels and airwaves


----------



## Rocketman

Crazy on You- "<3"


----------



## Micah

Never Be The Same - RED


----------



## Rocketman

Nan Tucket Bound- Billy Joel


----------



## Kiley

Back against the wall- Cage the elephant


----------



## AndyB

The Great Gig in the Sky  - Pink Floyd


----------



## kalinn

Shots - Lmfao and Lil Jon


----------



## Micah

Thirty and Seven - August Burns Red


----------



## Rocketman

We Didn't Start the Fire- Billy Joel


----------



## Kiley

Knives out- Radiohead


----------



## Micah

Downer of a Sister - ApologetiX


----------



## Rocketman

Lightning Bugs- Bird Village


----------



## Rocketman

Hot Air Balloon- "              "


----------



## Rocketman

Hey, Soul Sister- Train
I. can't. stop. listening. to. it. (Not literally)

I love it! :O


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Death Of Me - Red


----------



## Micah

I Want In That Place - ApologetiX


----------



## Rocketman

If Looks Could Kill-- <3


----------



## Princess

Born And Raised - Alexisonfire


----------



## Micah

Sometimes (live) - Skillet


----------



## Rocketman

Allentown- Billy Joel


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Already Over Part 2 - Red


----------



## Micah

:X

Shakira and Selena Gomez just broke out into a duet on my TV.


----------



## muffun

Florence + The Machine - You've Got the Love


----------



## Rocketman

My Life- Billy J.


----------



## Micah

Dirty Little Secret - All-American Rejects


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun pickups


----------



## Micah

Ordinary World - RED


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest mouse


----------



## Micah

Take It All Away - RED


----------



## Thunder

Parachute - Train


----------



## Kiley

Soul meets body- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Micah

Overtake You - RED


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lucky - Jason Mraz ft. Colbie Callait (I think that's how you spelled her name).

I used to LOVE Jason Mraz.


----------



## Kiley

Stan- Eminem ft. Dido


----------



## Micah

Forever - RED


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Best Kept Secret (live) - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Company Car - Switchfoot


----------



## Micah

Fire on the Inside - Pillar


----------



## Kiley

We are the sleepyheads- Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Micah

Call to Action - Pillar


----------



## Erica

http://pikachubermudez.tumblr.com/


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

When I Look at You - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Thunder

You Waste Time Like a Grandfather Clock - The Myriad


----------



## Ron Swanson

Bones - The Killers.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Nothing On You - B.o.B


----------



## Ron Swanson

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Nothing On You - B.o.B


xD


----------



## Thunder

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing On You - B.o.B
> 
> 
> 
> xD
Click to expand...

I'm lol'ing at Sylar flipping out.

I Made It - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Thunder

The Party Song - Emery


----------



## Kiley

Flash delirium- MGMT


----------



## Micah

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> The Party Song - Emery


I love that song, too. I think I've seen the video a million times.

Open Wounds - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Party Song - Emery
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song, too. I think I've seen the video a million times.
> 
> Open Wounds - Skillet
Click to expand...

It is a pretty good song 

Break Free - Decyfer Down


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside - Skillet


----------



## kenziegirl

Sean Kingston - Fire Burning


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Pursuit of Happiness - Kid Cudi


----------



## Micah

Let God Be God - Phillips, Craig and Dean


----------



## David

Comatose said:
			
		

> Dead Inside - Skillet


which album is that on?


----------



## Micah

David said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Inside - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> which album is that on?
Click to expand...

Awake [Deluxe Edition]

There's also another song 'Wolud It Matter' and the Monster radio edit.


----------



## David

Comatose said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Inside - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> which album is that on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awake [Deluxe Edition]
> 
> There's also another song 'Wolud It Matter' and the Monster radio edit.
Click to expand...

:O ive never heard these, i gotta them now.


----------



## Rocketman

While You Were Sleeping- Casting Crowns


----------



## Micah

David said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Inside - Skillet
> 
> 
> 
> which album is that on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awake [Deluxe Edition]
> 
> There's also another song 'Wolud It Matter' and the Monster radio edit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O ive never heard these, i gotta them now.
Click to expand...

They're definitely worth it. Especially Dead Inside.

I think it's the only rocker on Awake, besides AAA to use strings.


----------



## Rocketman

Grace Tells Us Another Story- MercyMe


----------



## Rocketman

Movin' Out- Billy Joel


----------



## kierraaa-

The Crimson Armada - Revelations


----------



## Rocketman

Escape ( The Pina Colada Song)


----------



## Kiley

Santeria- Sublime


----------



## Rocketman

It's Still Rock And Roll to Me- Billy Joel


----------



## kenziegirl

Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston


----------



## Sully

Pendulum - Other Side


----------



## Kiley

Into the airwaves- Jack's mannequin


----------



## kenziegirl

Fire Burning - Sean Kingston


----------



## Rocketman

Live Like You Were Dying


----------



## KaEyes

"Wait for Me" Hall and Oates


----------



## Rocketman

Piano Man- Billy Joel


----------



## Kiley

Liar (it takes one to know one)- Taking back Sunday


----------



## Micah

Pokerface - Lady GaGa

For Sam.


----------



## kierraaa-

4-3-2-1 - Manafest


----------



## Micah

Suddenly - Superchic[k]


----------



## Thunder

Homecoming - Kanye West feat. Chris Martin


----------



## Thunder

Stranger in a Strange Land - 30S2M


----------



## Erica

Welcome to my Life - Simple Plan


----------



## Thunder

The Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Elliot

We are the world ~


----------



## Smugleaf

Caramelldansen - CARAMELL


----------



## Thunder

The Game - Motorhead


----------



## Rocketman

Rock and Roll is King- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Micah

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## Kiley

Anna Molly- Incubus


----------



## Ron Swanson

Vampire Weekend - Horchata


----------



## Thunder

Map of the Problematique - Muse


----------



## Rocketman

You're My Home- Billy Joel


----------



## Kiley

Broken- Lifehouse


----------



## Rocketman

If Looks Could Kill- <3


----------



## Kiley

Absolutely nothing- Lily Allen


----------



## Rocketman

Salvation is Here- Lincoln Brewster


----------



## Rocketman

Movin' Out- Billy Joel


----------



## AndyB

Green Fields - The Good, the Bad & the Queen


----------



## Micah

Long Ago - Hawk Nelson

>_>


----------



## Rocketman

Only the Good Die Young- Billy Joel


----------



## Thunder

Wasting Time - Red


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Wasting Time - Red


<3
That song has been stuck in my head for three days now.

Move - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasting Time - Red
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> That song has been stuck in my head for three days now.
> 
> Move - Thousand Foot Krutch
Click to expand...

I think it's probably my favorite Red song =D

Kids/Poker Face - Weezer


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasting Time - Red
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> That song has been stuck in my head for three days now.
> 
> Move - Thousand Foot Krutch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's probably my favorite Red song =D
> 
> Kids/Poker Face - Weezer
Click to expand...

I'm stuck between that one, Forever, and Lost. >3<

Forever - Red


----------



## Thunder

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasting Time - Red
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> That song has been stuck in my head for three days now.
> 
> Move - Thousand Foot Krutch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's probably my favorite Red song =D
> 
> Kids/Poker Face - Weezer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm stuck between that one, Forever, and Lost. >3<
> 
> Forever - Red
Click to expand...

D-: I don't have Forever *searches on YOutube*

Metal Gear: Theme of Love - Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Suffocate - J. Holiday


----------



## Thunder

Already Over  {Part 2} -  RED


----------



## Micah

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's probably my favorite Red song =D
> 
> Kids/Poker Face - Weezer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm stuck between that one, Forever, and Lost. >3<
> 
> Forever - Red
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D-: I don't have Forever *searches on YOutube*
> 
> Metal Gear: Theme of Love - Super Smash Bros Brawl
Click to expand...

I think Overtake You is the best. 

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## AndyB

Nothern Whale - The Good, the Bad & the Queen


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stuck between that one, Forever, and Lost. >3<
> 
> Forever - Red
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D-: I don't have Forever *searches on YOutube*
> 
> Metal Gear: Theme of Love - Super Smash Bros Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Overtake You is the best.
> 
> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
Click to expand...

So, i see Lady Gaga has infested your mind too? D:

Devastation and Reform - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Shadow of the Day - Linkin Park


----------



## muffun

Song for Dan Treacy - MGMT


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I Love You 5 ~ Nevershoutnever!


----------



## muffun

Something Good Can Work - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Thunder

Softer to Me - Relient K


----------



## Micah

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> D-: I don't have Forever *searches on YOutube*
> 
> Metal Gear: Theme of Love - Super Smash Bros Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Overtake You is the best.
> 
> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, i see Lady Gaga has infested your mind too? D:
> 
> Devastation and Reform - Relient K
Click to expand...

Heh...

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think Overtake You is the best.
> 
> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, i see Lady Gaga has infested your mind too? D:
> 
> Devastation and Reform - Relient K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh...
> 
> Paparazzi - Lady Gaga
Click to expand...

NUUUUUUU You're gonna make me wanna listen to it! D=

K.K. Jazz Aircheck - K.K. Slider B)


----------



## Thunder

The Fight Song - Sanctus Real


----------



## Princess

Protest The Hero - Heretics And Killers


----------



## Micah

Everyone Needs A Little - Kari Jobe


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Reeling ~ Passion Pit


----------



## Jas0n

Bob the builder


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bob the builder


omg, me too.

Me Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Waking The Demon - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Waking The Demon - Bullet For My Valentine


I love this song.


Won't Go Home Without You - Maroon 5.


----------



## Amy Pond

At the mo,

She Said- Plan B


----------



## Lisathegreat!

21st Century Breakdown - Green Day.


----------



## Thunder

Forget and Not Slow Down - Relient K


----------



## Rocketman

Who Will You Run To- Heart


----------



## Micah

Alejandro - Lady Gaga


----------



## Thunder

Coldplay - 06 - Don't Panic (Live 2003)


----------



## Micah

Must Have Done Something Right - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Micah

I Need You - Relient K


----------



## Rocketman

Stained Glass Masquerade- Casting Crowns
One of my favorites ^^


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS

FireFlies

Some high guy


----------



## KaEyes

"City On Our Knees" (Radio Vsn)  tobyMac


----------



## Thunder

Former Glory - The Hoodies


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Out From Under - Red


----------



## Thunder

Vox Populi - 30S2M


----------



## Princess

A dagger through the heart of St Angeles - Alexisonfire


----------



## Nightray

This Is Halloween  - Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Thunder

BOOM - P.O.D.


----------



## Nightray

Kuja's Theme - FF9 ost


----------



## Thunder

Casino Night Zone (Multiplayer) - SEGA Sound Team


----------



## Thunder

Wasting Time - Red


----------



## Nightray

Go google It - Luka and Gakupo


----------



## Jeremy

Everybody Knows - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Rocketman

Stained Glass Masquerade-- Casting Crowns 
(Again)


----------



## Jeremy

Hanging By A Moment - Lifehouse


----------



## Thunder

Not Ready To Die - Demon Hunter


----------



## Rocketman

You went uptown riding in your limousine your fine park avenue clothes
You had the dom perignon in your hand
And the spoon up your nose 
And when you wake up in the morning
With your head on fire And your eyes too bloody to see Go on and cry in your coffee But don


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Boyfriend Number 2 - Pleasure P.


----------



## Thunder

Typical - Mute Math


----------



## kalinn

All The Right Moves - One Republic


----------



## Micah

You Know We're All So Fond Of Dying - Children 18:3


----------



## Micah

LCM - Children 18:3


----------



## kierraaa-

Pretty Lights - Hot Like Sauce


----------



## Caius

Lucky - Britney spears


----------



## Micah

Shadows - RED


----------



## Kiley

Flash delirium- MGMT


----------



## Micah

Finale - Children 18:3


----------



## Chubbunz

Slow Ride - Foghat


----------



## Kiley

Hold me down- Motion city soundtrack


----------



## Micah

17 Magazine - Relient K


----------



## Rocketman

While You Were Sleeping- Casting Crowns


----------



## SilentHopes

Hero - Skillet


----------



## SockHead

I'm made of Wax Larry, What are you made of? - A Day To Remember


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Making Money - Mims


----------



## Micah

Adonai - Brian 'Head' Welch


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Flash Delirium ~ MGMT
Fav song on the new album =D


----------



## Micah

My Beautiful Robe - Skillet


----------



## Rocketman

http://www.youtube.com/v/MmZexg8sxyk


----------



## muffun

Animal - Neon Trees


----------



## muffun

Ghosts - Ladytron


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Move - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

Vox Populi - 30S2M


----------



## Kiley

Stay together for the kids- Blink-182


----------



## Thunder

Search and Destroy - 30S2M

_Grab your gun, time to go to hell..._


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Outta Control - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## muffun

Delirium - Ladyhawke


----------



## Ron Swanson

Heartbeat - 2pm


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## merinda!

Disturbia = Rihanna


----------



## muffun

Ghosts - Ladytron


----------



## Kiley

Strawberry swing- Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

Night of the Hunter - 30S2M


----------



## Princess

Rough Hands - Alexisonfire


----------



## Thunder

This is Sparta War - 30S2M


----------



## Nic

Tupac - Dear Mama


----------



## Princess

Water Wings - Alexisonfire


----------



## Kiley

Hands down- Dashboard confessional


----------



## Princess

Hey, It's your funeral Mama - Alexisonfire


----------



## Princess

Counterparts and Number them - AOF


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest mouse


----------



## Princess

A Dagger Through The Heart Of St. Angeles - AOF


----------



## Kiley

The whale song- Modest mouse


----------



## Princess

Polaroids Of Polar Bears - AOF


----------



## Jeremy

Sun Overhead - The Choir at Your Door


----------



## Nic

Winds of Plague - Decimate of the week


----------



## AndyB

Mr. Blue Sky - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## merinda!

Butterfly = Crazy Town

_You're my butterfly, sugar, baby._


----------



## Nic

Mozart - Eine Kleine Nacht Musik


----------



## Rocketman

Telephone Line- E.L.O.


----------



## Ron Swanson

One Republic - All The Right Moves


----------



## Tyeforce

I'm not currently listening to it, but last night I heard MGMT for the first time on SNL. I have to say...what the *censored.3.0*?! They weren't even singing, they were _talking_! It had no feeling in it at all! It was all monotone! And don't get me started about that creepy guy... And the end of their second song... WHAT THE *censored.3.0*?! They were just slamming on their instruments! That's not music, that's _noise_. Horrible, ear-quenching noise!! How can people actually _like_ these guys?! And I know there was even a member here who used their band name as his username!


----------



## Ron Swanson

Flash Delirium - MGMT


----------



## Rocketman

Ain't No Rest or the Wicked- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Kiley

Flash delirium- MGMT


----------



## Ron Swanson

Be The One - The Ting Tings


----------



## Rocketman

Miami 2017 (Seen The Lights Go Out On Broadway) - Billy Joel


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest mouse


----------



## Rocketman

Say Goodbye To Hollywood- Billy Joel


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Eenie Meenie - Justin Bieber ft. Sean Kingston


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Rocketman

Black on Black- Heart


----------



## Ron Swanson

She (For Liz) - Parachute


----------



## Rocketman

Shine- The Newsboys


----------



## Kiley

Little secrets- Passion pit


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Making Money - Mims


----------



## Kiley

The reeling- Passion pit


----------



## Rocketman

Online- Brad Paisley
Lol'ing


----------



## Micah

Go Ahead - Fireflight


----------



## Sully

Soundgarden - Burden in my Hand


----------



## Ron Swanson

Walking On A Dream - Empire Of The Sun


----------



## Princess

Feel It In My Bones - DJ Tiesto Ft. Sara and Tegan


----------



## merinda!

Yours = Fay Wolf


----------



## Princess

I remember - Deadmau5 ft. Kaskade


----------



## Callie

Drops of Jupiter - Train.


----------



## Kiley

Dashboard- Modest mouse


----------



## Ron Swanson

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## Kiley

Be the one- The ting tings

TREVOR 8DDDD


----------



## Ron Swanson

Little Secrets - Passion Pit

KILEY 8DDDD


----------



## Kiley

The fear- Lily Allen

AND TREVOR TOOK HIS CLOTHES OFF
AND IT WAS SHAMELESS
'CAUSE EVERYONE KNOWS THAT'S HOW HE GOT FAMOUS.


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Fear - Lily Allen

<33333


----------



## Tyeforce

Where did my post about MGMT go...? I knew it was a little off topic, but I didn't want to make a new thread just for that, and now I can't even do that if I wanted to, because it's GONE!! >_>


----------



## merinda!

Electric City = Black Eyed peas


----------



## Micah

A Family Affair - POTC: DMC Soundtrack


----------



## Micah

Paint - Skillet

_Paint me with an endless sunrise
Paint me, yeah
Paint me and open my eyes
Paint me with the color of love_


----------



## Kiley

Great DJ- The ting tings


----------



## Micah

Splinter - Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Hysteria- Muse


----------



## Micah

Collide - Skillet


----------



## SockHead

Start the Shooting - ADTR


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Where did my post about MGMT go...? I knew it was a little off topic, but I didn't want to make a new thread just for that, and now I can't even do that if I wanted to, because it's GONE!! >_>


Yeah well, i assume no one wants to start an argument, if you want an argument i suggest making another thread, so this one doesn't get locked because of the off-topic.

But keep in mind plenty of people like MGMT, so making a thread for that wouldn't get you any brownie points.


----------



## Tyeforce

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did my post about MGMT go...? I knew it was a little off topic, but I didn't want to make a new thread just for that, and now I can't even do that if I wanted to, because it's GONE!! >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well, i assume no one wants to start an argument, if you want an argument i suggest making another thread, so this one doesn't get locked because of the off-topic.
> 
> But keep in mind plenty of people like MGMT, so making a thread for that wouldn't get you any brownie points.
Click to expand...

I just don't understand what you people see it them. It's not music, it's _noise_!! o_o


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did my post about MGMT go...? I knew it was a little off topic, but I didn't want to make a new thread just for that, and now I can't even do that if I wanted to, because it's GONE!! >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well, i assume no one wants to start an argument, if you want an argument i suggest making another thread, so this one doesn't get locked because of the off-topic.
> 
> But keep in mind plenty of people like MGMT, so making a thread for that wouldn't get you any brownie points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't understand what you people see it them. It's not music, it's _noise_!! o_o
Click to expand...

Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lil' Wayne.

May i go on?


----------



## Tyeforce

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did my post about MGMT go...? I knew it was a little off topic, but I didn't want to make a new thread just for that, and now I can't even do that if I wanted to, because it's GONE!! >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well, i assume no one wants to start an argument, if you want an argument i suggest making another thread, so this one doesn't get locked because of the off-topic.
> 
> But keep in mind plenty of people like MGMT, so making a thread for that wouldn't get you any brownie points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't understand what you people see it them. It's not music, it's _noise_!! o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lil' Wayne.
> 
> May i go on?
Click to expand...

They have different styles that people may dislike, yes...but they don't blindly slam on their instruments like MGMT does!! That's not music, that's noise. There's nothing "musical" about it. I could slam on a piano and play random notes, but that's not music. Not to mention they have absolutely no feeling in their "singing". It's all monotone! They're probably doing less actually singing than the people who use Auto-Tune!

Or maybe I'm missing something. What's so damn appealing about them? I certainly don't hear any music when I listen to them, so what else could it be?


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand what you people see it them. It's not music, it's _noise_!! o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lil' Wayne.
> 
> May i go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have different styles that people may dislike, yes...but they don't blindly slam on their instruments like MGMT does!! That's not music, that's noise. There's nothing "musical" about it. I could slam on a piano and play random notes, but that's not music. Not to mention they have absolutely no feeling in their "singing". It's all monotone! They're probably doing less actually singing than the people who use Auto-Tune!
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing something. What's so damn appealing about them? I certainly don't hear any music when I listen to them, so what else could it be?
Click to expand...

Could you gimme a link of their performance?

Also, i think it's best if we take this to PM, or make a new topic or something


----------



## Tyeforce

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep_noise_!! o_o
> 
> 
> 
> Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lil' Wayne.
> 
> May i go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have different styles that people may dislike, yes...but they don't blindly slam on their instruments like MGMT does!! That's not music, that's noise. There's nothing "musical" about it. I could slam on a piano and play random notes, but that's not music. Not to mention they have absolutely no feeling in their "singing". It's all monotone! They're probably doing less actually singing than the people who use Auto-Tune!
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing something. What's so damn appealing about them? I certainly don't hear any music when I listen to them, so what else could it be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you gimme a ]It was on SNL the other day. Dunno what I would search for, since I don't even know the name of the song.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep_noise_
> 
> 
> 
> They have different styles that people may dislike, yes...but they don't blindly slam on their instruments like MGMT does!! That's not music, that's noise. There's nothing "musical" about it. I could slam on a piano and play random notes, but that's not music. Not to mention they have absolutely no feeling in their "singing". It's all monotone! They're probably doing less actually singing than the people who use Auto-Tune!
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing something. What's so damn appealing about them? I certainly don't hear any music when I listen to them, so what else could it be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you gimme a ]It was on SNL the other day. Dunno what I would search for, since I don't even know the name of the song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> God's Gonna Cut You Down - Johnny Cash
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Found it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aS6jHraUpg

At the end of the video, past four minute... WTF?!

And you can reply in a PM if you want.


----------



## Thunder

Brian Eno - MGMT

Youtube Comment >> "The first thing i thought of when i heard this was Scooby-Doo"

XD


----------



## Kiley

Flash delirium- MGMT


----------



## Thunder

Break The Walls Down - Jim Johnson


----------



## SockHead

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand what you people see it them. It's not music, it's _noise_!! o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lil' Wayne.
> 
> May i go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have different styles that people may dislike, yes...but they don't blindly slam on their instruments like MGMT does!! That's not music, that's noise. There's nothing "musical" about it. I could slam on a piano and play random notes, but that's not music. Not to mention they have absolutely no feeling in their "singing". It's all monotone! They're probably doing less actually singing than the people who use Auto-Tune!
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing something. What's so damn appealing about them? I certainly don't hear any music when I listen to them, so what else could it be?
Click to expand...

Maybe you're not taking enough drugs.


----------



## Carlist Fern

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand what you people see it them. It's not music, it's _noise_!! o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lil' Wayne.
> 
> May i go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have different styles that people may dislike, yes...but they don't blindly slam on their instruments like MGMT does!! That's not music, that's noise. There's nothing "musical" about it. I could slam on a piano and play random notes, but that's not music. Not to mention they have absolutely no feeling in their "singing". It's all monotone! They're probably doing less actually singing than the people who use Auto-Tune!
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing something. What's so damn appealing about them? I certainly don't hear any music when I listen to them, so what else could it be?
Click to expand...

I've agreed with you on a lot of things up to now, but here you're dead wrong.  Also, Lil Wayne, Justin Bieber, and Miley Cyrus are not even musicians or songwriters.  And the Jonas Brothers are pretty terrible even for a pop rock band.


----------



## Tyeforce

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep_noise_!! o_o
> 
> 
> 
> Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lil' Wayne.
> 
> May i go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have different styles that people may dislike, yes...but they don't blindly slam on their instruments like MGMT does!! That's not music, that's noise. There's nothing "musical" about it. I could slam on a piano and play random notes, but that's not music. Not to mention they have absolutely no feeling in their "singing". It's all monotone! They're probably doing less actually singing than the people who use Auto-Tune!
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing something. What's so damn appealing about them? I certainly don't hear any music when I listen to them, so what else could it be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've agreed with you on a lot of things up to now, but here you're dead wrong.  Also, Lil Wayne, Justin Bieber, and Miley Cyrus are not even musicians or songwriters.  And the Jonas Brothers are pretty terrible even for a pop rock band.
Click to expand...

The issue was solved via PM. Apparently, they only sucked on SNL. Watch the video for yourself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aS6jHraUpg

After about four minutes, they...well...you can hear for yourself. WTF?! But apparently they're only like that live, so I won't hate on their studio recorded songs. Still, it's not my type of music.


----------



## Thunder

I'm Gettin' Nuttin' For Christmas - Relient K

Yes.. I'm listening to Christmas music.


----------



## Smugleaf

Aim to be a Pokemon Master - Rica Matsumoto


----------



## Princess

Your Love Is My Drug - Ke$ha


----------



## Princess

Alibis - Marianas Trench


----------



## Kiley

Flash delirium- MGMT


----------



## Princess

Pursuit of Happiness - Kid Cudi ft. MGMT & Ratatat


----------



## Nightray

Kiley said:
			
		

> Flash delirium- MGMT


^ Listening to that.


----------



## Princess

Laid To Rest - Lamb Of God


----------



## Micah

Those Nights - Skillet


----------



## Princess

Accidents - (Cover) Moneen


----------



## SockHead

The Plot to Bomb the Panhandle (Live) - ADTR


----------



## Micah

Falling Inside The Black - Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

Pine tree state - Sparks The Rescue


----------



## Micah

Cartoon Network - KJ-52


----------



## Jas0n

Tiny Japanese Girl 8D


----------



## Micah

*points to sig*

Imperfection - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Brian Eno - MGMT

I gotta thank Tye for getting me into this song


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bring Me To Life - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Tyeforce

http://wzmrradio.com/listen/


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

OMG - Usher ft. will.i.am


----------



## Thunder

God's Gonna Cut You Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Rawkfist - TFK


----------



## Micah

New Drug - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## SockHead

All Nereid's Beware - Chiodos


----------



## Nic

Mt Eden Dubstep - Sierra Leone (Day 4)


----------



## Micah

My Own Enemy - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## muffun

Beautiful Bride - Flyleaf


----------



## Rocketman

Dream Big- David Cook


----------



## Micah

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Cottonball

Crank it up - Hadouken!


----------



## Micah

Those Nights - Skillet

The only Skillet song I dislike.


----------



## Jarrrad

Q & A - alphabeat <3


----------



## Josh

Drop the world - Lil Wayne


----------



## muffun

Not Nineteen Forever - The Courteeners


----------



## Thunder

Perfect Situation - Weezer


----------



## Princess

Time To Win - Down With Webster


----------



## Bacon Boy

The sound of my sorrow being drowned away by the washing machines.


----------



## Princess

Break - Three Days Grace


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The sound of my sorrow being drowned away by the washing machines.


What kinda name for a song is that?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound of my sorrow being drowned away by the washing machines.
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda name for a song is that?
Click to expand...

The song that applies to my life.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound of my sorrow being drowned away by the washing machines.
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda name for a song is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The song that applies to my life.
Click to expand...

Well that's just silly.

Mouth like a Magazine - Showbread


----------



## Thunder

Island in the Sun - Weezer

ON AN ISLAAAAND IN THE SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN, WE'LL BE PLAYING AND HAAAAVING FUUUUN


----------



## Princess

I love College - Asher Roth


----------



## Princess

Mr. Brightside - The Killers


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Last Stop: This Town ~ Eels


----------



## Princess

Alejandro - Lady GaGa


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

F**k You ~ Lily Allen
Tee hee


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> F**k You ~ Lily Allen
> Tee hee


What did that lady do to you? D: /oldjoke

Sadie Hawkins Dance - Relient K


----------



## Princess

Bloodmeat - Protest The Hero


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F**k You ~ Lily Allen
> Tee hee
> 
> 
> 
> What did that lady do to you? D: /oldjoke
> 
> Sadie Hawkins Dance - Relient K
Click to expand...

She swore at me. And then she told me that she hated me, AND my whole crew. ;;_;;

Go On, Say It ~ Blind Pilot


----------



## Princess

Shiver - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F**k You ~ Lily Allen
> Tee hee
> 
> 
> 
> What did that lady do to you? D: /oldjoke
> 
> Sadie Hawkins Dance - Relient K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She swore at me. And then she told me that she hated me, AND my whole crew. ;;_;;
> 
> Go On, Say It ~ Blind Pilot
Click to expand...

Good Lord! She does deseserve that! 

*censored.3.0* YOU LILY ALLEN!


----------



## Kiley

Cheryl Tweedy- Lily Allen


----------



## kenziegirl

Love Drunk - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Kiley

Meet me on the equinox- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Micah

Monster - Lady Gaga


----------



## merinda!

Always = Switchfoot


----------



## Micah

Supernatural - Manafest


----------



## Carlist Fern

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep_noise_
> 
> 
> 
> They have different styles that people may dislike, yes...but they don't blindly slam on their instruments like MGMT does!! That's not music, that's noise. There's nothing "musical" about it. I could slam on a piano and play random notes, but that's not music. Not to mention they have absolutely no feeling in their "singing". It's all monotone! They're probably doing less actually singing than the people who use Auto-Tune!
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing something. What's so damn appealing about them? I certainly don't hear any music when I listen to them, so what else could it be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've agreed with you on a lot of things up to now, but here you're dead wrong.  Also, Lil Wayne, Justin Bieber, and Miley Cyrus are not even musicians or songwriters.  And the Jonas Brothers are pretty terrible even for a pop rock band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue was solved via PM. Apparently, they only sucked on SNL. Watch the video for yourself.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aS6jHraUpg
> 
> After about four minutes, they...well...you can hear for yourself. WTF?! But apparently they're only like that live, so I won't hate on their studio recorded songs. Still, it's not my type of music.
Click to expand...

Oh, I don't like MGMT either.


----------



## Micah

All Around Me (Acoustic) - Flyleaf


----------



## coffeebean!

Concrete Bed - Nada Surf


----------



## Callum1064

East jesus nowhere - Green Day

Deadly sng :S


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Fancy Footwork - Chromeo


----------



## Princess

Your love is my drug - Ke$ha


----------



## kenziegirl

Homeless Heart-Jennette McCurdy


----------



## Micah

No Plan B - Manafest feat. Kole from Crossfaith


----------



## Princess

Boogie Down - MGMT


----------



## Micah

Every Time You Run - Manafest


----------



## SamXX

Queen of Hearts - Jason Derulo


----------



## Caius

total eclipse of the heart - nicki french


----------



## SamXX

Million Dollar Girl - Trina ft. Diddy & Keri Hilson


----------



## Micah

Favor - 21:03


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Already Home - Jay-Z ft. Kid Cudi


----------



## Micah

Fire in the Kitchen - Manafest (feat. Trevor McNevan)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Steady Mobbin' - Young Money ft. Gucci Mane


----------



## Thunder

Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## Rocketman

Savior- Skillet


----------



## [Nook]

The typing of my keyboard.


----------



## Thunder

God Put a Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay


----------



## Rocketman

Whispers in the Dark- Skillet


----------



## Rocketman

Comatose


----------



## Thunder

The Adventure - Angels and Airwaves


----------



## Shinykiro

Christmas Tree featuring Space Cowboy by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Wind Garden ~ SMG Orchestra Peoples


----------



## Princess

Closer - (Nine Inch Nails Cover) MGMT


----------



## Thunder

Death of Me - Red


----------



## Rocketman

Beverly Hills- Weezer


----------



## Princess

Water Wings - Alexisonfire


----------



## Micah

Abandoned - Children 18:3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Tik Tok Parody - Midnight Beast 
8D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

It's Working ~ MGMT
:3


----------



## Micah

So Beautiful - Manafest


----------



## Rocketman

Comatose- Skillet


----------



## The Sign Painter

Diablo- Simon Curtis


----------



## Sonicdan369

I Think I can- The Pillows


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender - Skillet

_Do you know what it's like when you're scared to see yourself?
Do you know what it's like when you wish you were someone else...?_


----------



## kenziegirl

Love Drunk - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Palad][n

Pandora


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside - Skillet


----------



## Princess

Air sex song


----------



## Micah

Scream - TFK


----------



## Micah

Comatose - Skillet


----------



## Colour Bandit

Secrets-One Republic 
Next song: Clocks-Coldplay


----------



## SamXX

Joystick - Simon Curtis


----------



## Colour Bandit

Voodoo child-Rogue Traders (Song used on DW: The sound of Drums)


----------



## Ron Swanson

Spose - I'm Awesome


----------



## Shinykiro

Radio Ga-Ga by Queen


----------



## Thunder

Chap stick, Chapped Lips, and things like Chemistry - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Death of Me - Red


----------



## Ron Swanson

Empire Of The Sun - Walking On A Dream


----------



## Princess

Children 18:3 - Cover Your Eyes


----------



## Kiley

Knights- Minus the bear
<3


----------



## Thunder

Not Ready To Die - Demon Hunter


----------



## Kiley

Grapevine fires- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Princess

Adelleda - Alexisonfire


----------



## Rockman!

Some tunes from Warioware D.I.Y. that are stuck in my head.


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Thunder

Spaysemon - Thuh Killars


----------



## Shinykiro

Strange Boy by Kerli


----------



## Micah

Time and Wasted Bullets - Children 18:3


----------



## bittermeat

_Rome - Only (Live)_


----------



## Micah

Enough (The End) - A Rotterdam November


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Ting Tings - Keep Your Head.


----------



## Micah

City Without A Heart - A Rotterdam November


----------



## Greedo

Common People - Pulp


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Ting Tings - We Walk.


----------



## muffun

OMG - Usher

lolusher


----------



## Micah

Rebirthing (Acoustic) - Skillet


----------



## Colour Bandit

Voodoo Child-Rogue traders (I really like this song now!)


----------



## AndyB

Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## Fire_Fist

Pain - Zombie Slam


----------



## Elliot

You are never fully dressed with out a smile ~ 8D


----------



## AndyB

Things have Changed - Bob Dylan


----------



## Nightray

American Boy - Estelle w/ Kanye


----------



## Kiley

Knights- Minus the bear


----------



## Nightray

Glamorous - Buck Tick


----------



## Kiley

We are not a football team- Minus the bear


----------



## Nightray

Jigoku no kisetsu - Ali Project


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest mouse


----------



## Nightray

Toumeiningen - Aicle


----------



## Kiley

Strawberry swing- Coldplay


----------



## Micah

Crippling Machine - A Rotterdam November


----------



## Micah

Lay My Burdens - Disciple


----------



## Kiley

Fidelity- Regina Spektor


----------



## lightningbolt

Under Pressure- Queen and David Bowie


----------



## Micah

Suckerpunch - Five Iron Frenzy


----------



## Kiley

Knights- Minus the bear


----------



## Thunder

This is War - 30S2M


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

pure silence house is empty and my i-pod batteries are dead.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Love And Trolls - Boxxy.


----------



## Thunder

Night of the Hunter - 30S2M


----------



## Micah

Tell Me Something I Don't Know - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Thunder

Shadows - Red


----------



## Kyel

Mt Eden Dubstep - "Omen"

then

A Skylit Drive - "Air The Enlightenment"


----------



## Micah

Hero - Skillet


----------



## David

awake and alive - skillet


----------



## Bacon Boy

What I'm Made Of... ~ Crush 40


----------



## Trundle

Music-Song Writer


----------



## Bacon Boy

Love Addict ~ Family Force 5


----------



## Kiley

Lemurs, Man, Lemurs - Minus the bear


----------



## Thunder

Let Go - Red


----------



## Kiley

Lemurs, man, lemurs- Minus the bear


----------



## Thunder

Death of Me - Red


----------



## Thunder

Night of the Hunter - 30S2M


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Ron Swanson

Love and Trolls - Boxxy.


----------



## Kiley

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Love and Trolls - Boxxy.


XD

Cath


----------



## Ron Swanson

Kids - MGMT.

MGMT<3


----------



## Rocketman

Some songs by skillet, but then Back Stabbin' Betty by Cage the Elephant came on shuffle.


----------



## Cottonball

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Irresistiblement ~ Wildside
*jams*


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hey Daddy (Daddy's Home) - Usher ft. Plies


----------



## Micah

Paint - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Night of the Hunter - 30S2M


----------



## muffun

Memories - David Guetta ft. Kid Cudi


----------



## Thunder

Stand - The Letter Black


----------



## Thunder

Shadows - Red


----------



## muffun

Shabby Horses - Green Peppers


----------



## Micah

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Stand - The Letter Black


Did you get their new album? I would, but I have to wait until my birthday.

Hanging on by a Thread - TLB


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand - The Letter Black
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get their new album? I would, but I have to wait until my birthday.
> 
> Hanging on by a Thread - TLB
Click to expand...

Nah D=

Crash - Decyfer Down


----------



## Kiley

Lemurs, man, lemurs- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand - The Letter Black
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get their new album? I would, but I have to wait until my birthday.
> 
> Hanging on by a Thread - TLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah D=
> 
> Crash - Decyfer Down
Click to expand...

Oh, that was on their debut album. *facepalm*

Love Addict - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand - The Letter Black
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get their new album? I would, but I have to wait until my birthday.
> 
> Hanging on by a Thread - TLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah D=
> 
> Crash - Decyfer Down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that was on their debut album. *facepalm*
> 
> Love Addict - Family Force 5
Click to expand...

Lol 

Night of the Hunter - 30S2M


----------



## Micah

Confession - Abandon


----------



## Caleb

Eminem- When I'm gone


----------



## Micah

Be Alive In Me - Abandon


----------



## Thunder

Hanging on by a Thread - TLB


----------



## Micah

Goodbye - Eowyn


----------



## Thunder

Shut Me Out - Kutless


----------



## Micah

Hanging On By A Thread - The Letter Black


----------



## muffun

Walking Through You - Justin Currie


----------



## Thunder

Crash - Fit for Rivals


----------



## Micah

Alejandro - Lady Gaga


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

M79 ~ Vampire Weekend


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Electric Flute ~ Halc


----------



## Thunder

Vox Populli - 30S2M


----------



## Princess

No Plan B - Manafest


----------



## Micah

Hanging On By A Thread - The Letter Black

The song's officially broken into my top 25 most played.


----------



## Princess

Future Reflections - MGMT


----------



## Micah

Confessions (What's Inside My Head) - RED


----------



## Princess

Of Moons, Birds & Monsters - MGMT


----------



## Micah

Live Free or Let Me Die - Skillet


----------



## Princess

I will follow you into the dark - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Micah

LCM - Children 18:3


----------



## Princess

Micah's last words while I choke him.


----------



## Micah

Pally said:
			
		

> Micah's last words while I choke him.


Showsto---*ugh*---per  - TobyMa---


----------



## Princess

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micah's last words while I choke him.
> 
> 
> 
> Showsto---*ugh*---per  - TobyMa---
Click to expand...

O:<


----------



## Kyel

"Edge of Wilderness" - Secret and Whisper <3 <3 <3


----------



## Colour Bandit

An Awful Lot Of Running by Chameleon Circuit (Chameleon Circuit make songs about Doctor Who.)


----------



## kierraaa-

Pink - Nobody Knows


----------



## Micah

Best Of Me - The Letter Black


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sora Iro Days ~ Nakagawa Shouko


----------



## kierraaa-

Disciple - Things Left Unsaid
<3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Nostalgiatopia ~ eleventyseven


----------



## Micah

Perfect - The Letter Black


----------



## Bacon Boy

12 Step Programs ~ eleventyseven


----------



## Thunder

Collapse - TLB


----------



## Micah

Cassie [Demo] - Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

Death of Me - Red


----------



## Kiley

The resolution- Jack's mannequin


----------



## kierraaa-

Red - Pieces


----------



## Thunder

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Red - Pieces


Awesome song 

Shadows - Red


----------



## Micah

The First Words - Gwen Stacy


----------



## Princess

A little Piece of Heaven - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Bacon Boy

Just Might Change Your Life ~ Sidewalk Prophets


----------



## Micah

Collapsing - Demon Hunter


----------



## Princess

Tear You Apart - She wants Revenge


----------



## Micah

The Show - Since October


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Words I Would Say ~ SP


----------



## Princess

Stricken - Disturbed


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Black Hole Sun ~ Soundgarden


----------



## Micah

Edge of the World - Emery


----------



## Princess

How In the World (Suave Suarez Remix) - Family Force 5
;D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Take a Bow ~ Muse
I love the Watchmen trailer that features this song!


----------



## Princess

Skulls - The Misfits


----------



## Micah

Pally said:
			
		

> How In the World (Suave Suarez Remix) - Family Force 5
> ;D


This.


----------



## Princess

Back Against The Wall - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Kyel

Pally said:
			
		

> Back Against The Wall - Cage The Elephant


<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Princess

Unholy Confessions - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Kyel

"Warrior (Southern Arrowood)" - Secret and Whisper 

[fave song at the momenttt]


----------



## Rocketman

Somebody's Watching Me- MJ


----------



## Micah

Kyel said:
			
		

> "Warrior (Southern Arrowood)" - Secret and Whisper
> 
> [fave song at the momenttt]


Whoa, I just downloaded that song last night. I haven't listened to it yet though.

Guilty - Since October


----------



## Micah

Sexy Ugly - Lady Gaga


----------



## Ron Swanson

Wave Of Mutilation - Pixies


----------



## merinda!

Mouthwash = Kate Nash


----------



## kierraaa-

And Then There Were Non - The Hospital


----------



## Princess

What you Know - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Princess

Break Your Heart - Taio Cruz ft. Ludacris


----------



## Ron Swanson

Giving Up The Gun - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Micah

Less Talk - Queens Club


----------



## Princess

The Northern - Alexisonfire


----------



## Numner

Pally said:
			
		

> The Northern - Alexisonfire


wat

Detective Conan OST


----------



## Princess

In One Ear - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Micah

Darkness Often Yields to the Brightest Light - To Speak Of Wolves


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Cassie - Flyleaf.


----------



## Thunder

Shadows - Red


----------



## Micah

Son of the Morning - Oh Sleeper


----------



## Micah

Alexithymia - Anberlin


----------



## Kiley

Substitution- Silversun pickups


----------



## Micah

Guilty - Since October


----------



## Kiley

Rusted wheel- Silversun pickups


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Not Fair ~ Lily Allen


----------



## Kiley

Littlest things- Lily Allen


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

We Are From Venice - The Bloody Beetroots


----------



## muffun

Sushi - Kyle Andrews


----------



## Micah

Hey Devil - TobyMac


----------



## kierraaa-

Alexisonfire - This Could Be Anywhere in the World


----------



## Kiley

Idioteque- Radiohead


----------



## kierraaa-

Afroman - Because I Got High


----------



## Micah

Less Talk - Queens Club


----------



## Nic

2Pac - Dear Mama


----------



## fabiolovessunate

'Santeria' - Sublime.


----------



## Nic

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> 'Santeria' - Sublime.


Nice.

2Pac - Dear Mama


----------



## Kiley

LDN- Lily Allen


----------



## Nic

Date Rape (dirty) - Sublime


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Nic said:
			
		

> Date Rape (dirty) - Sublime


They kick ass.

'What I Got' - Sublime.


----------



## Nic

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date Rape (dirty) - Sublime
> 
> 
> 
> They kick ass.
> 
> 'What I Got' - Sublime.
Click to expand...

Reggae never will die!

Burritos - Sublime


----------



## gerardo781

Love Me Do- The Beatles


----------



## Micah

Stand - Breaking the Silence/The Letter Black


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'm In The House - Steve Aoki ft. [[[Zuper Blahq]]]


----------



## Ehingen Guy

The Chipmunk Song (Christmas Don't Be Late) in slow motion.


----------



## SamXX

Ribbons - Lady GaGa


----------



## Kiley

Feeling this- Blink-182


----------



## Thunder

Sometime Around Midnight - The Airborne Toxic Event


----------



## Thunder

A Whisper a Clamor - Anberlin


----------



## Thunder

Mystic Cave Zone (Multiplayer) SEGA Sound Team


----------



## Thunder

Escape - 30S2M


----------



## Thunder

If You're Wondering If I Want You To - Weezer


----------



## Thunder

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Thunder

Night of the Hunter - 30S2M


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

The Way We Are - Crookers and The Bloody Beetroots


----------



## Thunder

Closer to the Edge - 30S2M


----------



## kierraaa-

Red - Pieces


----------



## Micah

Stand - Breaking the Silence


----------



## Miranda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_9x9m8F1b4
<3 I love Dr. Horrible!


----------



## Micah

Sleigh Ride - Relient K

Now: Hero - Skillet


----------



## Princess

Wake Up - San Sebastian


----------



## Princess

The Northern - Alexisonfire

_He comes, he comes
judge so severe
seven trumpets speak
oh, they speak him near_
<333


----------



## Princess

Here in Your Arms - Hello Goodbye
<33


----------



## Micah

Away From Me - The Letter Black


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

War Machine by AC/DC


----------



## Kyel

Coheed & Cambria -"No World For Tomorrow"


----------



## crazyredd45

happy? - mudvayne


----------



## Micah

Breakdown - Group 1 Crew!!!

Sounds like if Black Eyed Peas actually made a good song. XD


----------



## Thunder

Night of the Hunter (Flood Remix) - 30S2M


----------



## Kiley

Lemurs, man, lemurs- Minus the bear
<3


----------



## Princess

My First Kiss - 3OH!3 ft. Ke$ha


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Id Engager ~ Of Montreal


----------



## Micah

Breakdown - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Kiley

Feeling this- Blink-182


----------



## Thunder

For Reasons Unknown - The Killers


----------



## Micah

Hangin on by a Thread - The Letter Black


----------



## Thunder

Awake & Alive - Skillet


----------



## Micah

How in the World (Suave Suarez Remix) - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

I Came to Play - Downstrait


----------



## Micah

The First Time (Matt Thiessen Remix) - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Night of the Hunter - 30S2M


----------



## Nightray

Magnet - Kamui Gakupo & Kagamine Rin


----------



## Micah

Avalanche - Manafest

Worst song on an otherwise great album. I have no idea why they ever released it as a single. >_>


----------



## Princess

Make You Mine - LMFAO


----------



## Princess

Notorious Thugz - Notorious B.I.G. ft Bone Thugz N Harmony
<33


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nine in the Afternoon- Panic! at the Disco.


----------



## Princess

The Northern - Alexisonfire


----------



## Ricano

Sleepyhead- Passion Pit

It's stuck in my head x_x


----------



## Princess

A Plateful Of Our Dead - Protest The Hero


----------



## Micah

Boy Meets Girl (And Vice Versa) - FM Static


----------



## Nic

Stricken - DIsturbed


----------



## Caleb

Pally said:
			
		

> Notorious Thugz - Notorious B.I.G. ft Bone Thugz N Harmony
> <33


Notorious Thugs - Scary Kids Scaring Kids


----------



## Princess

Caleb said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious Thugz - Notorious B.I.G. ft Bone Thugz N Harmony
> <33
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious Thugs - Scary Kids Scaring Kids
Click to expand...

SKSK did a lovely cover of it<3


----------



## coffeebean!

Used To Be - Beach House


----------



## Caleb

Pally said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious Thugz - Notorious B.I.G. ft Bone Thugz N Harmony
> <33
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious Thugs - Scary Kids Scaring Kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SKSK did a lovely cover of it<3
Click to expand...

Still not as good as the original. : D


Creedence Clearwater - Fortunate son  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpfZNUo4VAc


----------



## Princess

Caleb said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious Thugz - Notorious B.I.G. ft Bone Thugz N Harmony
> <33
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious Thugs - Scary Kids Scaring Kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SKSK did a lovely cover of it<3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not as good as the original. : D
> 
> 
> Creedence Clearwater - Fortunate son  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpfZNUo4VAc
Click to expand...

Well obv.

After life - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## fabiolovessunate

'Gravity Rides Everything' - Modest Mouse.


----------



## Micah

Come Right Out and Say It - Relient K


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I Miss You ~ Blink 182


----------



## fabiolovessunate

'King Rat' - Modest Mouse.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Summertime -  Sublime


----------



## Micah

Must Have Done Something Right - Relient K


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

On A Freezing Chicago Street ~ Margot & The Nuclear So and So's
That's a mouthful.


----------



## merinda!

Kabul *censored.2.0* = Lily Allen


----------



## Micah

Perfect - The Letter Black

_I know you're beautiful as a scarlet sunrise
So perfect to me
You are so beautiful
I get lost in your eyes
I can't ever seem to get you out of my mind_


----------



## fabiolovessunate

'Dramamine' - Modest Mouse.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> 'Dramamine' - Modest Mouse.


Good taste in music, you genius.

'Float On' - Modest Mouse.


----------



## Zachary

Sleepy Head - Passion Pit

These guys are awesome.


----------



## pielover6

Us - Regina Spektor


----------



## kenziegirl

Me, Myself, and Time - Demi Lovato


----------



## Princess

Ur so gay - Katy Perry


----------



## Rocketman

Welcome to the Black Parade- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Rocketman

Scat Man- Scatman John


----------



## Rocketman

Metanoia- MGMT
3rd time today...almost 14 minute song


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Going Under - Evanescence


----------



## Shinykiro

Surfin' Bird by the Trashmen.


----------



## kenziegirl

Victoria Justice - Make It Shine


----------



## Elliot

Pyramind ~ Charice & Iyaz.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Push - Enrique Iglesias ft. Lil Wayne

lolthemusicvideoforthisissoweird


----------



## kenziegirl

No Secrets - That's What Girls Do


----------



## Kiley

Dog park- Minus the bear


----------



## Rocketman

Her Strut- Bob Segar


----------



## Rocketman

4th Dimensional Transition- MGMT


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Temper Trap - Sweet Dispositions .


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft. Rachel Flotard


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Dancing In A Minefield.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'The Perfect Mistake' - Cartel.


----------



## Nightray

What you waiting for? - Gwen Stefani.


----------



## Princess

My First Kiss - 3OH!3 ft. Ke$ha
<33


----------



## Colour Bandit

Shut up and drive- Rihanna


----------



## Rocketman

Don't Stop Believin- Journey


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Temper Trap - Fader


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

OMG - Usher

<3


----------



## jewseph

i wanna *censored.3.0* you like an animal 
9 inch nails


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Baby (parody) - TheComputernerd01.

XD


----------



## Kyel

"Ain't no rest for the wicked" - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Trent the Paladin

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pretty Awesome</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/BvOlJAS7POA&feature=related&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/BvOlJAS7POA&feature=related&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvOlJAS7POA&feature=related
(Pretty awesome with RainyMood.com too)</div>


----------



## Gethsamane

http://www.youtube.com/v/V61Rggeb0LU&feature=related
Because it's better than whatever the hell you're listening to.

Elective Amnesia, by Rise Against.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Howl's Moving Castle Soundtrack <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Let's Go' - Cartel.


----------



## Princess

Move Shake Drop - Pitbull


----------



## Micah

Breakdown - Group 1 Crew

Best non-rock song I've ever heard.


----------



## Kiley

The quiet things that no one ever knows- Brand new


----------



## Princess

Cousins - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Kiley

Chelsea smile- Bring me the horizon


----------



## Princess

Walcott - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Kiley

Heartbreak warfare- John Mayer


----------



## Micah

All Around Me - Flyleaf


----------



## royal 9999

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/yOBzqF2TjMI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/yOBzqF2TjMI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Micah

Beautiful - Since October


----------



## Kyel

"But the Nuns are Watching" - ISMFOF
http://www.youtube.com/v/nNGUml8HEoA


----------



## SamXX

WooHoo - Christina Aguilera ft. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Mino

The album _Los Angeles_ by X.


----------



## Micah

Fire With Fire - The Letter Black


----------



## SamXX

Cosmic Love - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Jasonnman

Blink 182-The Rock Show


----------



## Hiro

La Divina Tragedia - Makyoku

OH DESIRE


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft.  Rachel Flotard


----------



## Micah

Everything - Since October


----------



## Kiley

The pig war- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Invisible - The Letter Black


----------



## Rocketman

I can feel it comin' in the air tonight...oh lawd...
--Phil Collins


----------



## Rocketman

Can't stop partying- Weezer


----------



## Smugleaf

My neighbour having a party and playing country music really loud.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Despicable - Eminem


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest mouse


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Hold On - Wyclef Jean <3

_ Hold on. Be strong. No matter whatcha gunna do, you know it's gunna be okay.  Today, even with the earthquakes_


----------



## Kiley

Dig- Incubus


----------



## Rocketman

Perfect Situation- Weezer


----------



## Kiley

Panic switch- Silversun pickups


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

What You Need - Taio Cruz


----------



## Rocketman

Day Tripper- The Beatles


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Story ~ Brandi Calile


----------



## Bacon Boy

Share It With Me (Smile Future Remix) ~ Family Force 5


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft. Rachel Flotard


----------



## Micah

Cover Your Eyes - Children 18:3


----------



## Kiley

The fix- Minus the bear


----------



## royal 9999

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> B]good song


----------



## Micah

My Disease - The Letter Black


----------



## Princess

Giving up the gun - Vampire Weekend


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

No. 5 - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Micah

There'll Come A Day - The Letter Black


----------



## Rocketman

Teenage Dirtbag- Weezer
Today I'm just mainly listening to them, Weezer day, I dunno.
...Song is so ********  :gyroiddance: but I think it sounds cool.


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft. Rachel Flotard


----------



## Rocketman

Kiley said:
			
		

> Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft. Rachel Flotard


You like that song a lot don't you? (I notice you posted it a lot)  :r 

Hash Pipe- Weezer


----------



## Rocketman

http://www.youtube.com/v/jwv-iRvyDZg

Favorite song as of now, I change favorites every week or two, if I like it enough.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

All I Do Is Win - DJ Khaled

_ Everybodies hands go UP! _


----------



## Kiley

The fix- Minus the bear


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Already Gone - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

She Don't Know - Usher


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Beautiful - Eminem


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots, Pt. 1 ~ The Flaming Lips


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft. Rachel Flotard


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS

Sleepy head By stalkers


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Situations - Escape the Fate


----------



## Kiley

Lemurs, man, lemurs- Minus the bear


----------



## Princess

Stickerbrush Symphony - Donkey Kong Country 2 Soundtrack


----------



## merinda!

The Girl = City and Colour.


----------



## Rocketman

Whoa-oh whoa-oh... uh-uh-uh-oh-whoa-wa-a-oh oh
Whoa-oh whoa-oh... uh-uh-uh-oh-whoa- oh
I can't stop...partyin' partyin'
I can't stop...partyin' partyin'

I gotta have Patron 
Gotta have the beat...
Gotta have a lotta pretty girls lookin' at me

Forgot the rest

Gonna go listen to that by Weezer.


----------



## Rocketman

Helena- My Chemical Romance
Time to Pretend- MGMT (weird, funny song... "the models will have children, then we'll get divorced, then find more models") 
4th Dimensional Transition- MGMT
In The Air Tonight- Phil Collins
Mama- My Chemical Romance
Day Tripper- The Beatles
You're My Home- Billy Joel
(Current Favorite) Perfect Situation- Weezer... Don't'cha love it when the song you like comes up randomly on shuffle?
Alone- Heart


----------



## bittermeat

_Peter Bjorn and John - I Want You!_


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Mr. E's Beautiful Blues ~ Eels


----------



## Ron Swanson

Imogen Heap - Tidal .


----------



## SilentHopes

Don't Stop Believing - Journey 

Yeaaarrrghhhhh.


----------



## merinda!

Munich ~ Editors


----------



## Rocketman

Making my way down town- Avril Lavigne
Lol I know...  My friend at school kept singing this song outloud, he's a funny person, everytime someone would turn around and ask him or give him a weird look, he'd just say: "It's a good song!" Anyway, I listen to anything...and this song ain't bad.


----------



## Rocketman

Mama- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Jasonnman

back in black-AC/DC


----------



## Mr. L

Baby-*Heavy* Bieber xD


----------



## Micah

Fire With Fire - The Letter Black


----------



## bittermeat

_Modest Mouse - Missed the Boat_


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Beautiful Soul - Jesse McCartney


----------



## Micah

My Disease - The Letter Black


----------



## PoxyLemon

The Captain - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Micah

Believe - The Letter Black


----------



## PoxyLemon

Walking After You - Foo Fighters


----------



## Micah

Hanging On By A Thread - The Letter Black


----------



## bittermeat

_Everclear - Wonderful_


Used to make me so sad, because I can relate to it so much.


----------



## Micah

Care Too Much - The Letter Black


----------



## PoxyLemon

DOA - Foo Fighters


----------



## bittermeat

_Arcade Fire - Tunnels_


----------



## PoxyLemon

Nobody - Skindred


----------



## Micah

Should've When You Could've - Skillet


----------



## Trundle

Comatose - Skillet.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Still Fly - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Rocketman

Can't Stop Partying- Weezer


----------



## SamXX

Greatest - Lady GaGa
This was leaked 2 minutes ago, I got it straight away (My friend) and it's amazing! PM me if you want to hear it, even if you don't like GaGa, this is really good.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

'Till I Collaspe - Eminem


----------



## Rocketman

I Will Walk 500 Miles- The Proclaimers


----------



## Micah

Wounded - The Letter Black


----------



## Rocketman

Billie Jean- M.J.


----------



## Micah

Care Too Much - The Letter Black


----------



## Micah

Care Too Much - The Letter Black


----------



## Ron Swanson

Imogen Heap - Earth .


----------



## Rocketman

Lotus- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Micah

I'm Just Fine - The Letter Black


----------



## Princess

A Punk - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Princess

Water Wings - Alexisonfire


----------



## Rocketman

Come Together- The Beatles


----------



## Rocketman

James Brown- Cage the Ele.


----------



## Princess

Notorious Thugs (cover) - Scary Kids Scaring Kids


----------



## Rocketman

The Youth- MGMT


----------



## Trundle

Better than Drugs - Skillet


----------



## Rocketman

Cancer- MCR


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

That Should Be Me - Justin Bieber


----------



## Rocketman

Rebirthing- Skillet
Song is so damn amazing.


----------



## Rocketman

Pork and Beans- Weezer


----------



## Rocketman

Pursuit of Happiness- Kid Cudi ft. MGMT


----------



## PoxyLemon

Paint Me - Aaron


----------



## Kiley

Helena- My chemical romance


----------



## brotatochip

Blood Pressurize - Glen Phillips <3


----------



## PoxyLemon

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zepplin


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Paparazzi - Greyson Chance.

It's not by him, he's just singing it.


----------



## Kiley

Lemurs, man, lemurs- Minus the bear


----------



## PoxyLemon

Statues - Foo Fighters


----------



## brotatochip

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Paparazzi - Greyson Chance.
> 
> It's not by him, he's just singing it.


^^^ 
<3


----------



## Kiley

The fix- Minus the bear


----------



## kierraaa-

OMG - Usher


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Rocketman

Of Moons, Birds & Monsters- MGMT


----------



## Jrrj15

Nothing... By Nobody


----------



## Rocketman

Sometimes Goodbye Is A Second Chance- Shinedown


----------



## Deleted User

This Could Be AnyWhere In The World - Alexisonfire


----------



## Rocketman

Helena- MCR


----------



## Micah

Just That Great - Zombie Prom


----------



## Rocketman

'Til Summer Comes Around- Keith Urban


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft. Rachel Flotard


----------



## Rocketman

Say Goodbye- Skillet


----------



## Ron Swanson

Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom .


----------



## Kiley

Le disko- Shiny toy guns


----------



## Micah

Care Too Much - The Letter Black


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Fall For You - Secondhand Serenade <3


----------



## Micah

My Disease - The Letter Black

You are my diesease
You keep on killing me
I never should have let you in my heart
I'm trying to believe you're not the end of me
I'm better off without you


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Onion Pool .


----------



## Deleted User

Spose - I'm Awesome


----------



## Micah

There'll Come A Day - The Letter Black


----------



## Deleted User

Guilty - Since October


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft. Rachel Flotard


----------



## Deleted User

Pieces - Red


----------



## Kiley

The pig war- Minus the bear


----------



## Deleted User

Naive (The Kooks cover) - Lily Allen


----------



## Pear

Mockingbird- Rob Thomas


----------



## Rocketman

War- Edwin Starr


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I Made It - Kevin Rudolf

_"I look up to the sky, and now the world is mine, i've known it all my life. I made it, I made it."_


----------



## ArchonKnight

Rise Against - "Tip the Scales"


----------



## Kiley

Le disko- Shiny toy guns


----------



## Deleted User

Absolutely Nothing- Lily Allen


----------



## Sarah

Beat Again - JLS


----------



## Deleted User

Blink 182-The Rock Show


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

What I've Done - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Cover Your Eyes - Children 18:3


----------



## Kiley

Littlest things- Lily Allen


----------



## Trundle

Rebirthing - Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Naive- Lily Allen


----------



## Rocketman

Straight On- Heart


----------



## Rocketman

Metanoia- MGMT


----------



## Deleted User

Death Cab For Cutie - Meet Me On The Equinox


----------



## Rocketman

Hold My Heart- Tenth Avenue North


----------



## Rocketman

Somebody's Watching Me- M.J.
Uptown Girl- Billy Joel
Movin' Out- Billy Joel


----------



## Rocketman

Rebirthing- Skillet
Did I say how good this song was? Oh yeah, I did.


----------



## Rocketman

Oops double post.


----------



## Micah

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Rebirthing- Skillet
> Did I say how good this song was? Oh yeah, I did.


Of course. It's the song that got me into Skillet. 

We Are - Zombie Prom


----------



## Kiley

Ice monster (acoustic)- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Purple Hair - Zombie Prom


----------



## Kiley

Knights- Minus the bear.


----------



## Deleted User

Skillet - Hero


----------



## Kiley

The reeling- Passion pit


----------



## Micah

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Micah

Para Mi Gente - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Kiley

Ice monster- Minus the bear


----------



## Rocketman

Soil to the Sun- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Kiley

Idioteque- Radiohead


----------



## Rocketman

Helena- My Chemical Romance
Just comes on Shuffle a lot, hey.


----------



## Micah

Where It's At - Zombie Prom


----------



## Ron Swanson

Hot Chip - Shake a Fist .


----------



## kierraaa-

Spose - I'm Awesomeee


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Feeling This - Blink 182


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Sugar We're Going Down - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Sarah

The Club Is Alive - JLS


----------



## Micah

Shadows - RED


----------



## Lewis

All Night Long - Drake


----------



## Kyel

"A Modern Myth" - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Kyel

"Evicted" - Adventure Time
http://www.youtube.com/v/ix5QIBx5MQU


----------



## SamXX

Hey Mama - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Micah

Kyel said:
			
		

> "Evicted" - Adventure Time
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ix5QIBx5MQU


I love that song. XD

No Plan B Remix - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Shake ~ The Elms

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/8xjB4OK1Ap0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/8xjB4OK1Ap0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rocketman

Hot Air Balloon- Owl City


----------



## Kiley

Ice monster- Minus the bear


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Annie Waits ~ Ben Folds


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Temper Trap - Fader .


----------



## Rocketman

Don't You Know You're Beautiful- Kellie Pickler
Got quite a few country songs.


----------



## Rocketman

Looking For Angels by Skillet


----------



## Rocketman

Never- Heart


----------



## Rocketman

Smooth Criminal- Michael Jackson
You've been hit by...you've been hit by-- a smooth criminal!


----------



## Kiley

Ice monster (acoustic)- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Everything You Ever Wanted - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Bacon Boy

A Miracle ~ The Elms


----------



## Micah

The Kind - Flyleaf


----------



## Bacon Boy

Strut ~ The Elms


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Song Against Sex ~ Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Numner

Animal I Have Become - Three Days Grace

I forgot how much I like this song >:L

Gives me a feeling of Resident Evil


----------



## Mino

Right now.

I am an Antichrist.  I am an anarchist.  Don't know what I want but I know how to get it.

Anarchy in the U.K. - The Sex Pistols

I saw some guy singing it karaoke in a documentary on North Korea.


----------



## SamXX

All I Need - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Rocketman

Smooth Criminal- Michael Jackson


----------



## Kyel

"Beliefs" - We Came As Romans


----------



## Kiley

Ice monster- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## SamXX

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


I've taught you well 

Where is the Love - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Micah

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
> 
> 
> 
> I've taught you well
> 
> Where is the Love - Black Eyed Peas
Click to expand...

Indeed.

Rebirthing - Skillet Piano Tribute


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Louder Than Words - David Guetta and Afrojack ft. Niles Mason


----------



## Micah

Stop & Erase - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Kiley

The quiet screaming- The legion of doom


----------



## Rocketman

Telephone- Lady Gaga
Song is cooler than I thought.  :gyroiddance: 

Don't Wanna Miss A Thing- Aerosmith


----------



## bittermeat

http://www.youtube.com/v/ufxGlqIXs2k


----------



## Rocketman

David Bowie- Fascination


----------



## Trundle

Better than Drugs - Skillet
Skillet is an amazing band, along with their song Rebirthing.


----------



## Rocketman

MrMr said:
			
		

> Better than Drugs - Skillet
> Skillet is an amazing band, along with their song Rebirthing.


Agreed completely.

Famous Last Words- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Holland, 1945 ~ Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Mr. Me Too - idk who it's by


----------



## Kyel

"Move Your Feet" - Senior Junior


----------



## Micah

Monster - Lady Gaga


----------



## Kyel

"3030" - Deltron3030


----------



## Kyel

"The Sound, The Flood, The Hour" - The Crimson Armada


----------



## Pear

Smile- Uncle Kracker


----------



## Kiley

Football season is over- Bring me the horizon.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Hot Chip - Shake A Fist .


----------



## Rocketman

Comatose- Skillet
Oh listen, another completely amazing song.

Awake and Alive- Skillet
This. Rebirthing. Two best by Skillet.


----------



## Kiley

Anna molly- Incubus


----------



## kenziegirl

Aly & Aj - Zip a dee doo dah


----------



## Kiley

Idioteque- Radiohead


----------



## Rocketman

Putting on the Ritz- Taco

 :gyroiddance: Catchy, eh?

Electric Feel- MGMT

Oh listen, another amazing catchy song... Too bad that I've worn out this song.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nevermore being an idiot. :l


----------



## Rocketman

The Prettiest Girl In The Whole Wide World- Weezer


----------



## kenziegirl

Did It Again - Shakira


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Ocean Breathes Salty ~ Modest Mouse


----------



## Ron Swanson

Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom


----------



## kenziegirl

Aly & Aj - Flattery


----------



## Jeremy

John Mayer - All We Ever Do Is Say Goodbye


----------



## kenziegirl

Aly & AJ - Shine


----------



## Micah

I'm Just Fine - The Letter Black


----------



## bittermeat

_Megan Joy - Trouble Me_


----------



## Ron Swanson

Vampire Weekend - Giving Up The Gun .


----------



## kierraaa-

Blaqk Audio - Stiff Kittens


----------



## Micah

All I Want - The Letter Black

Everyday you accuse me but I've done nothing wrong
You put me down like I'm the enemy
Why's it so hard for you?
Why don't you understand
I'm not the one who's killing you?

And all I want is for you to breathe me in again
Breathe me in again
And all I want to tell you is I still love you
And all I want is for you to just believe in me
Just believe in me
Why won't you breathe me in?

You take advantage of me cause I won't turn you down 
Once you get what you want you push me to the side 
Why do you try to hurt me?
It's only hurting you
I've always been right here waiting


----------



## kenziegirl

Shakira - don't bother


----------



## Micah

You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Jeremy

Josh Garrels - Mercy Triumph


----------



## Micah

Suckerpunch - Five Iron Frenzy

Now: Like A Racecar - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Kyel

"For Stevie Wonders Eyes Only" - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## Micah

Cover Your Eyes - Children 18:3


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lisa, I Love You - Karen

XD


----------



## Kyel

"Zanarkand"-Krim2k10

lololol :] <3


----------



## Micah

Something On My Mind - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Micah

Good Egg Galaxy - Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## kenziegirl

Shakira - Hips Don't Lie


----------



## Micah

Monster - Lady Gaga


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Beautiful Monster - Ne-Yo
<3 Loving this song so much.


----------



## Nightray

Shinra Corp FF7 - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Mr. L

Throwback Galaxy-Super Mario Galaxy 2 Soundtrack


----------



## Elliot

Seasons of love - Rent


----------



## SamXX

Street Lights - Kanye West

I have 5000 posts now!


----------



## Kyel

We Came As Romans - "To Plant a Seed" Album


----------



## Ron Swanson

Muse - Starlight .


----------



## kenziegirl

Aly and Aj - Like Woah


----------



## Micah

All I Want - The Letter Black


----------



## kenziegirl

Protcting Me- Aly an Aj


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Mathematics - Mos Def


----------



## Micah

This Close - Flyleaf


----------



## bittermeat

_The Shins - Phantom Limb_


----------



## Kyel

"Bowser In The Sky... with diamonds" - Krim2k10


----------



## AndyB

Buffalo soldier - Bob Marley


----------



## Micah

I.G.W.T. - Stryper


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Heimdalsgate Like A Promethean Curse ~ Of Montreal
Aww yeahh 83


----------



## AndyB

Deadman's gun - Ashtar Command


----------



## muffun

Baptism - Crystal Castles


----------



## Micah

Re-Bel - Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## bittermeat

_The Shins - Australia_


----------



## Nightray

From the Cradle to the Grave - Gakupo


----------



## Kiley

Major Tom- Shiny toy guns


----------



## Nightray

Aria di Mezzo Carattere - Final Fantasy VI Music


----------



## Kyel

"Flawed Methods Of Persecution & Punishment" - Set Your Goals


----------



## Micah

Washed By Blood - Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## Nightray

Melt - Gakupo


----------



## Micah

Bullet to Binary (Part 2) - mewithoutyou


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Engine Driver ~ The Decembrists
I am a writer, a writer of fiction...


----------



## Princess

This Could Be Anywhere In The World - Alexisonfire


----------



## Micah

Cover Your Eyes - Children 18:3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Sixteen Military Wives ~ The Decembrists


----------



## Micah

Godspeed - Anberlin


----------



## AndyB

In the city - The Jam


----------



## Rhonda

Dear Vienna-Owl city


----------



## Tyeforce

Air Conditioner on Full Blast - Andrew's Room

XD


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Air Conditioner on Full Blast - Andrew's Room
> 
> XD


Once again you are continuing bringing up your boyfriend aren't you?


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - Sleepyhead .
I'm really sleepy.
It's like, 4:08 am here. D:


----------



## Kiley

Lemurs, man, lemurs- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Watching Over Me - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Ron Swanson

Timbaland Ft. Katy Perry - If We Ever Meet Again.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Everybody Else - Care Bears on Fire.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Conditioner on Full Blast - Andrew's Room
> 
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you are continuing bringing up your boyfriend aren't you?
Click to expand...

What's wrong with that?

He just said his name.


----------



## Deleted User

Beautiful, Dirty, Rich --Lady GaGa


----------



## fitzy

Airplanes-B.O.B. ft eminem & Hayley Williams


----------



## Nic

MC Chris - Smackababy


----------



## Tyeforce

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Conditioner on Full Blast - Andrew's Room
> 
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you are continuing bringing up your boyfriend aren't you?
Click to expand...

Um...no. I'm bringing up his _room_, which I was sleeping in that night because he was gone. _Now_ I brought up my boyfriend. Happy?


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Conditioner on Full Blast - Andrew's Room
> 
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you are continuing bringing up your boyfriend aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...no. I'm bringing up his _room_, which I was sleeping in that night because he was gone. _Now_ I brought up my boyfriend. Happy?
Click to expand...

It is annoying.  All I said.


----------



## bittermeat

_Adele - Crazy For You_


----------



## Trundle

Skillet - Monster


----------



## muffun

Pure Morning - Placebo


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Conditioner on Full Blast - Andrew's Room
> 
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you are continuing bringing up your boyfriend aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...no. I'm bringing up his _room_, which I was sleeping in that night because he was gone. _Now_ I brought up my boyfriend. Happy?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, he went there!


----------



## Micah

Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Timbaland Ft. Katy Perry - If We Ever Meet Again.


XD :llama:


Over - Drake <3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Do You Realize? ~ The Flaming Lips


----------



## Princess

OMG - Usher ft. Will.I.Am


----------



## Micah

Care Too Much - The Letter Black


----------



## Princess

Across The Line - Linkin Park
<3456789


----------



## Micah

My Disease - The Letter Black


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Love You More Than Life ~ Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Micah

I'm Just Fine - The Letter Black


----------



## Princess

QWERTY - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Hanging On By A Thread - The Letter Black


----------



## Princess

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor

Oh yeah B)


----------



## Micah

This Close - Flyleaf

@Pally: My new favorite song.


----------



## crazyredd45

guns n' roses

paradise city


----------



## Micah

Somebody Else - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Mino

The album _Grace_ by Jeff Buckley.  This guy died too soon.

Download it, you fools.


----------



## Nightray

Around the world - Daft Punk


----------



## SamXX

Disco Heaven - Lady GaGa


----------



## Kyel

"Virus" - Deltron3030


----------



## Nightray

From the Cradle to the Grave - Gakupo


----------



## Micah

Baby - Red Umbrella


----------



## Kyel

"For Stevie Wonder's Eye's Only" - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## Kiley

Major Tom- Shiny toy guns


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Novocaine for the Soul ~ Eels


----------



## Princess

House Party - 3OH!3
<3


----------



## Away236

lisztomania


----------



## Kiley

Football season is over- Bring me the horizon


----------



## Princess

Blah Blah Blah - Ke$ha ft. 3OH!3


----------



## Numner

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## Kiley

Football season is over- Bring me the horizon


----------



## Princess

We Came Here To Party - LMFAO


----------



## muffun

Blue Jeans - Ladytron


----------



## Kyel

"Hong Kong" - Gorillaz

such an chill song


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

What You Waiting For? ~ Gwen Stefani
=|


----------



## Micah

Save Me From Myself - Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## crazyredd45

burn in my light-WWE


----------



## Micah

Not Ready To Die (Live) - Demon Hunter


----------



## Elliot

For Good - Wicked


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

In The Morning ~ Junior Boys


----------



## Smugleaf

Danjo - Taro


----------



## Kiley

Le disko- Shiny toy guns


----------



## Micah

Downtown Song - Anberlin


----------



## Micah

SugarCoat It - DC Talk


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

When You Were Young ~ The Killers


----------



## Micah

Money - Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Love Hurts' - Incubus.


----------



## merinda!

Seventeen = Jet


----------



## bittermeat

http://www.youtube.com/v/ufxGlqIXs2k&feature=related


----------



## Princess

Congratulations - MGMT
<333333333


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Not Afraid' - Eminem.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Won't Back Down - Eminem ft. P!nk


----------



## Princess

I Found A Whistle - MGMT


----------



## Bacon Boy

White Feather in the Storm ~ CarboHydroM


----------



## Micah

BoysBoysBoys - Lady GaGa


----------



## Princess

Brain Eno - MGMT


----------



## Micah

Eh Eh (Nothing Else I Can Say) - Lady Gaga


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Last Caress' - The Misfits.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hold Fast, Hold Strong ~ Red Hot Nightmare


----------



## Princess

Second Go - LIGHTS


----------



## Micah

Dance in the Dark - Lady Gaga


----------



## Princess

Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Gone - TobyMac


----------



## kenziegirl

Carrie Underwood ~ Just A Dream


----------



## Nic

Bob Marley - Iron Lion Zion


----------



## kenziegirl

Everlife- Go figure


----------



## Nic

System of a Down - Old School Hollywood


----------



## kenziegirl

Temporary Home - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I was listening to Nine in the Afternoon - Panic! at the Disco.

Until my sister closed the laptop and ran downstairs telling my mom that I wouldn't turn it down even though she never told me to.. lol.


----------



## Micah

The Thirst Is Taking Over - Skillet

One of the best songs ever written.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

The ending of Haruhi Suzumiya.. - Not sure who sang it.


----------



## Micah

Zero - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Gravity Rides Everything' - Modest Mouse.


----------



## Micah

Dive - DC Talk


----------



## bittermeat

_Corrine Bailey Rae - Like A Star_


----------



## Shinykiro

Augen Auf! by Oomph!


----------



## kenziegirl

Mama's Song - Carrie Underwood


----------



## kierraaa-

The Look - Ryan Tedder


----------



## merinda!

Halcyon + On + On = Orbital


----------



## Ron Swanson

Big Bang - Lollipop Pt.2


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lifeboat ~ The Elms


----------



## Micah

Forgiven - Skillet


----------



## Rocketman

'Til Summer Comes Around- Keith Urban


----------



## Micah

Stop & Erase - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Rocketman

Ur So Gay- Katy Perry


----------



## Vooloo

Why I Like You - Super Junior


----------



## Rocketman

Keep On Loving You- REO Speedwagon


----------



## Vooloo

Pajama Party- Super Junior Happy


----------



## The Sign Painter

Still Alive - Jonathan Coulton


----------



## Vooloo

Rokkugo - Super Junior Trot


----------



## Micah

Jesus Freak - Newsboys


----------



## Micah

Bad Boys - Manwell Reyes feat. Stephanatto


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Still D.R.E.' - Dr. Dre ft. Snoop Dog.

One of the best beats, ever.


----------



## Micah

Sorrow - Flyleaf


----------



## Nightray

Around the world - Daft Punk


----------



## Nightray

Sleepy Head - Passion Pit


----------



## Kiley

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## Micah

Again - Flyleaf


----------



## Nightray

Sugar Cane - Joey Stylez feat. Big sav


----------



## Micah

Shadows - RED


----------



## kierraaa-

Pieces - Red


----------



## Kiley

Anna Molly- Incubus


----------



## Sab

lowkey - young incredible


----------



## Kiley

Idioteque- Radiohead


----------



## Rocketman

Last Name- Carrie Underwood


----------



## Rocketman

Ur So Gay- Katy Perry

 this song is catchy, but ********.


----------



## Micah

Naturally - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## kierraaa-

Your Love Is My Drug - Ke$ha


----------



## Micah

As A Blonde - Selena Gomez & The Scene

<_<


----------



## Otter

The Dismemberment Plan - The Face of the Earth


----------



## Shinykiro

Gott ist ein Popstar by Oomph!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Tangerine Sky' - Kottonmouth Kings.


----------



## Rocketman

Ignorance- Paramore


----------



## Nic

Project Pat - redrum


----------



## Rocketman

Turn to Stone- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Nic

Hideaki Anno - Komm, s


----------



## Vooloo

Bonamana (Miina) - Super Junior


----------



## Rocketman

Mud On The Tires- Brad Paisley


----------



## Vooloo

Sorry Sorry Answer - Super Junior


----------



## Rocketman

Perfect Situation (Music Video with Elisha Cuthbert)- Weezer 
Far Away- Nickelback
Pandora's Box- Aerosmith
Bad Romance- Lady GaGa
Umbrella- Rihanna ft. Jay-Z
Water- Brad Paisley
Yellow Submarine- The Beatles
Making My Way Down Town- Avril Lavigne
Pressure- Paramore

Anyone like my collection?  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Kyel

"Over" - Drake


----------



## Rocketman

Tik Tok- Kesha

Been putting down every single song I've been listening to for the past hour... Just been bored, not too tired to go to bed. -.-


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Way I Am ~ Ingrid Michaelson
:3


----------



## Rocketman

Start A Band- Brad Paisley


----------



## Micah

So Help Me God - Fireflight


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Till I Collapse - Eminem <3333


----------



## Micah

One Real Thing - Skillet


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Ridin' Solo - Jason Derulo


----------



## Micah

You Are My Hope - Skillet


----------



## Rocketman

Back in the USSR- The Beatles


----------



## Rocketman

Pokerface- Lady GaGa
Love it, glad I downloaded it off Frostwire. Never actually heard it before. Very...dancelike and catchy.


----------



## Rocketman

Brown Eyed Girl- Billy Joel
Backwoods- Justin Moore... Such a country song, I love it.

Alright, alright, I'm done posting for now. Gotta run.


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/3-nXK61cK4w


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Note To Self - From First To Last


----------



## Micah

You Know We're All So Fond of Dying - Children 18:3


----------



## Kyel

"Around The World Harder Better Faster Stronger" - Daft Punk
http://www.youtube.com/v/hXHdsRBrWaw


----------



## ItsTehCooper

Dynamite - Taio Cruz 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewPMbGU6vPw


----------



## Rocketman

Pokerface- Lady GaGa

Just makes ya wanna bob your head.


----------



## Trundle

Lol.
Funky Jesus Music - tobyMac


----------



## Nightray

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## Kyel

"Now Arise" - Born of Osiris 

tough guy music >=D


----------



## Rocketman

Nightray said:
			
		

> Electric Feel - MGMT


Good song.

Paper Gangsta- Lady GaGa


----------



## Kyel

"Women lie, men lie" - Yo Gotti


----------



## Rocketman

Dance In The Dark- Lady GaGa
Alejandro- Same Person


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Pure silence i-pod is charging up


----------



## Rocketman

Disturbia- Rihanna


----------



## Princess

The Bird and The Worm - Owl City


----------



## kierraaa-

Juicy - Biggie Smalls


----------



## Micah

There'll Come A Day - The Letter Black


----------



## Princess

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Juicy - Biggie Smalls


<3

I Found A Whistle - MGMT


----------



## Princess

Congratulations - MGMT


----------



## Mino

In my signature.


----------



## Micah

Falling Down - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Die Motherf____er Die ~ Get Set Go


----------



## nfsfan18

BoB feat. Eminem and Haley Paramore- Airplaines pt. 2


----------



## Numner

Detective Conan OST - Main Theme


----------



## Princess

Flash Delirium - MGMT


----------



## Ricano

Tu Mira - Lole y Manuel


----------



## Rocketman

Brown Eyed Girl- Billy Joel


----------



## muffun

Brand New Day - Ryan Star


----------



## Kiley

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## muffun

One, Two...One - Say Hi


----------



## Rocketman

Good Evening- Outasight


----------



## Kiley

The reeling- Passion pit


----------



## Rocketman

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce... Love this song


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'99 Problems' - Jay-Z.


----------



## Rocketman

Tonight I Wanna Cry- Keith Urban
Umbrella- Rihanna ft. Jay-Z
Born For This- Paramore
Kiss A Girl- Keith Urban
You Belong With Me- Taylor Swift
Black Betty- ZZ Top
Girlfriend- Avril Lavigne
Just A Dream- Carrie Underwood
Small Town Girl- Kellie Pickler

They're all good songs, admit it.


----------



## Micah

Walking on the Stars - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Princess

Hey - 3OH!3 ft. Lil Jon
<3


----------



## Micah

Manipulation - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Princess

Crawling - Linkin Park

I've been super addicted to this song lately. o-o


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition.


----------



## Princess

Beside You - Marianas Trench


----------



## Micah

Manipulation - Group 1 Crew

Song's been on repeat.
_Ma-na-na-nipulation
Give me that drum and bass love
We shutting it down
(make yo body rock)_

XD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Human ~ The Killers


----------



## Princess

Shake Tramp - Marianas Trench


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Mr. Brightside ~ The Killers
I'd forgotten that Brandon Flowers= <3. :'D


----------



## Princess

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Mr. Brightside ~ The Killers
> I'd forgotten that Brandon Flowers= <3. :'D


Isn't he doing a solo thing for a little while?


Say Anything - Marianas Trench


----------



## Nightray

Sleepy Head - Passion Pit


----------



## Nightray

Water - Final Fantasy Advent Children 
<3


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Fall For You - Secondhand Serenade.


----------



## Kiley

Substitution- Silversun pickups


----------



## AndyB

Exit Music (For A Flim) - Radiohead


----------



## Rocker32703

Leave You Far Behind - Lunatic Calm


----------



## Kyel

"Cry Babies" - Crystal Castles


----------



## Sab

beamer benz or bently


----------



## Rocketman

One More Tomorrow- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Nightray

Water - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Jeremy

Pillars and Pews - Dignan


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Despicable' - Eminem.


----------



## Kiley

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## muffun

California Girls - Katy Perry

LOL.


----------



## Rocketman

Hash Pipe- Weezer


----------



## Rocketman

It's Evening Music Hour Again

I'm Not Okay- My Chemical Romance (7)
Welcome To The Future- Brad Paisley (5)
Dream On- Aerosmith (3)
Meet Virginia- Train (4)
Ain't No Rest For The Wicked- Cage the Elephant (9) 
Chain Reaction- Journey (6)
Flash Delirium- MGMT (8)
Ur So Gay- Katy Perry (1)
Pokerface- Lady Gaga  (1)
Paper Gangsta- Lady Gaga (2)

Ranked how much I like them as of now. The lower ones I don't hate, none I do, but it's probably because I've heard them so much, and they're just not as catchy as the top ones. I've heard Pokerface about 7 or 8 times since yesterday.


----------



## AndyB

Always - Erasure


----------



## Nic

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Perfect Situation (Music Video with Elisha Cuthbert)- Weezer
> Far Away- Nickelback
> Pandora's Box- Aerosmith
> Bad Romance- Lady GaGa
> Umbrella- Rihanna ft. Jay-Z
> Water- Brad Paisley
> Yellow Submarine- The Beatles
> Making My Way Down Town- Avril Lavigne
> Pressure- Paramore
> 
> Anyone like my collection?  :gyroidsideways:


Nickelback SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Rocketman

And yes, seriously.

Back Stabbin' Betty- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Josh

Eminem - Beautiful


----------



## ViddaXondi

Eminem's new album..Recovery, best album since the Eminem Show.


----------



## Marcus

Alejandro-Lady Gaga

DAMN YOU SAM!


----------



## AndyB

Let Down - Radiohead


----------



## SamXX

Mad House - Rihanna


----------



## Conor

Won't go Quietly - Example


----------



## Tyler

Keep Fishin' - Weezer


----------



## muffun

8-Bit Heart - Simon Curtis


----------



## muffun

First Train Home - Imogen Heap


----------



## Princess

The Youth - MGMT


----------



## Kiley

Le disko- Shiny toy guns


----------



## Princess

Talking 2 Myself - Eminem


----------



## Kiley

The quiet screaming- The legion of doom


----------



## Princess

Airplanes (part ii) - B.O.B. ft. Hayley Williams & Eminem


----------



## Princess

Hero/Heroine - Boys Like Girls


----------



## merinda!

What makes a man? = City and Colour


----------



## Rocketman

Munching Cereal- My Jaws


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

All I Do Is Win Remix - DJ Khaled Ft. Rick Ross, Busta Rhymes, Diddy, Nicki Minaj, Fabolous, Jadakiss, Fat Joe, Swizz Beatz & T-Pain


----------



## Genji

My Wish ~ Rascal Flatts


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

^Love that song

I Can Transform Ya - Chris Brown ft. Lil Wayne and Swizz Beatz


----------



## Princess

Wake Up - San Sebastian


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - I've Got Your Number.


----------



## merinda!

Comin' home = City and Colour


----------



## Princess

Born & Raised - AOF


----------



## merinda!

Billionaire = Travis McCoy ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## Princess

-mez said:
			
		

> Billionaire = Travis McCoy ft. Bruno Mars


_I wanna be a billionaire soo fricken bad. Buy all of the things I never had._

Flash Delirium - MGMT
_Stab your facebook. Sell sell sell_


----------



## Jeremy

Colors In Array - Future of Forestry


----------



## Ron Swanson

MGMT - Brian Eno.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I've Got Friends ~ Manchester Orchestra


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> MGMT - Brian Eno.


I'm changing my name to Brain Eno.


----------



## merinda!

Let love down = Lady Gaga


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

A Dustland Fairytale ~ The Killers


----------



## Deleted User

*<big>Get Crunk by brokencyde</big>
<big>AMAZING song!!</big>
<big>Yall should listen to it</big>*


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MGMT - Brian Eno.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm changing my name to Brain Eno.
Click to expand...

Brain? xD

3oh!3 Ft. Ke$ha - My First Kiss


----------



## Deleted User

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> 3oh!3 Ft. Ke$ha - My First Kiss


<big>*i love that song!*</big>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'The Space Between' - Valencia.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

All Summer Long - Kid Rock


----------



## Kyel

"Meddler" - August Burns Red


----------



## Rocketman

The Prettiest Girl In The Whole Wide World- Weezer


----------



## Kyel

"Now Arise" - Born of Osiris


----------



## Rocketman

Metanoia- MGMT


----------



## Kyel

"Anchors (Acoustic)" - Secret and Whisper 

[favorite band, favorite song ever]


----------



## Micah

Walking on the Stars - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Nic

Lockerz Advertisements.


----------



## Rocketman

Listened to 60 songs so far today...
The Youth- MGMT


----------



## Kyel

"Talk of Strange Folk Aboard" - Texas In July

"Despicable" free style - Eminem


----------



## Rocketman

Photograph- Weezer


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - I've Got Your Number.


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MGMT - Brian Eno.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm changing my name to Brain Eno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain? xD
> 
> 3oh!3 Ft. Ke$ha - My First Kiss
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0*meXD

When You Were Young - The Killers


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Dango Daikazoku - dunno.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MGMT - Brian Eno.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm changing my name to Brain Eno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain? xD
> 
> 3oh!3 Ft. Ke$ha - My First Kiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0*meXD
> 
> When You Were Young - The Killers
Click to expand...

Where&WhatTime?

Big Bang - Lollipop Pt. 2


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Brain? xD
> 
> 3oh!3 Ft. Ke$ha - My First Kiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0*meXD
> 
> When You Were Young - The Killers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where&WhatTime?
> 
> Big Bang - Lollipop Pt. 2
Click to expand...

obby whenever u want to


THERES A PART 2?! WTF


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Lolita ~ Throw Me The Statue

How is she a lolita when the song says that she's 19 XD


----------



## Rocketman

One Tribe- Black-Eyed Peas
Love this song. ^^


----------



## Micah

What Have We Become - DC Talk


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Tonight, Tonight ~ Smashing Pumkins


----------



## Bacon Boy

Backyard Beach ~ Ferb


----------



## Micah

Mind's Eye - dc Talk

<3


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - Cuddle Fuddle.


----------



## Nic

Disturbed - Living After Midnight


----------



## Micah

Manipulation - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/EAsnfOATVZQ

"Sexual Seduction [Remix]" - Skrillex

Best


----------



## AndyB

Telegram Sam - T.Rex


----------



## Nightray

From the Cradle to the Grave - Gakupo


----------



## Erica

Latitude - Kanye feat. Drake & Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Nightray

Love Disease - Megurine Luka


----------



## Kyel

"Search & Destroy" - 30 seconds to mars


----------



## Nightray

From the Cradle to the Grave - Gakupo Kamui


----------



## PoxyLemon

Chameleon Circuit - an awful lot of running


----------



## Kyel

"Abschied" - Hanni Kohl


----------



## Nightray

Trick and Treat - KAITO feat. Gakupo Kamui


----------



## Rocketman

I Want To Know What Love Is- Foreigner
Another classic favorite of mine.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'7 Minutes in Heaven (Atavan Halen)' - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Rocketman

Pokerface- Lady Gaga


----------



## Nightray

Rotten Girl, Grotesque Romance (Stalker) - Miku Hatsune


----------



## Roachey#2

~EnV~Heaven Rd. 2 (Ng mix)


----------



## D1llon

Say Anything- "Wow, I can get sexual too"


----------



## Nightray

Listen to the Stereo - Going Under Ground


----------



## Micah

Cassie - String Tribute to Flyleaf


----------



## muffun

The Reeling - Passion Pit


----------



## Rocketman

Should've Said No- Taylor Swift


----------



## bittermeat

MGMT - Kids


----------



## Rocketman

Brown Eyes- Lady Gaga
The Good Life- Weezer


----------



## Micah

WooHoo - Newsboys


----------



## Micah

Southern Hospitality - Disciple


----------



## Erica

Push and Pull - Discotothestars


----------



## Vooloo

Victory Korea - Super Junior (Official Korea World Cup Song)


----------



## Rocketman

The Devil Went Down To Georgia- Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Cinderella Man' - Eminem.


----------



## Kiley

Why is Obama's left nostril speaking German?- Season of silence

lmao ifly Kalinn xD


----------



## kalinn

Why is Obama's Left Nostril Speaking German - Season of Silence 


XDD


----------



## Princess

Cousins - Vampire Weekend<3333


----------



## Kyel

"No World For Tomorrow" - Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Princess

Lady DaDa's Nightmare - MGMT
(reversed)


----------



## Princess

Lady Dada's Nightmare - MGMT


----------



## Princess

Hardstyle Sex - DJ Asa

XDD


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> Hardstyle Sex - DJ Asa
> 
> XDD


This too.. 
Thank you very much, Pally. 
xD


----------



## Conor

Oh My God - Usher


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardstyle Sex - DJ Asa
> 
> XDD
> 
> 
> 
> This too..
> Thank you very much, Pally.
> xD
Click to expand...

XD
Super Mario Bros - DJ Asa


----------



## Nightray

Sugar Cane - Joey Stylez Feat. Big Sav


----------



## Rocketman

Don't Go Chasing Waterfalls- TLC
Desperado- The Eagles 
Love this song ^^


----------



## Nightray

From The Cradle to The Grave - Gakupo and Kaito


----------



## Kyel

"L490" - 30 Seconds To Mars

So relaxing.


----------



## Smartysaar

Louder than thunder-The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Talkin 2 Myself' - Eminem.


----------



## Kyel

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Louder than thunder-The Devil Wears Prada


Danger: Wildman - TDWP


----------



## Smartysaar

Kyel said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louder than thunder-The Devil Wears Prada
> 
> 
> 
> Danger: Wildman - TDWP
Click to expand...

 I like that song, lol no correction i love all their songs!

The Devil Wears Prada FTW!


----------



## Kyel

"Searching Seeking Reaching Always" - We Came As Romans <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Kiley

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## Smartysaar

Confined-As i lay dying


----------



## Rocketman

Abracadavers- The Classic Crime
Across The Universe- The Beatles
Crazy- Aerosmith


----------



## Micah

Beautiful - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

It's Working ~ MGMT


----------



## Rocketman

Good Evening- Outasight


----------



## Nic

Iron maiden - fear of the dark


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'On Fire' - Eminem.


----------



## Rocketman

We Didn't Start the Fire- Billy Joel


----------



## Florence

Where The Lines Overlap- Paramore


----------



## Kiley

1901- Phoenix


----------



## Rocker32703

Dead End Friends - Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## Rocketman

Time To Pretend- MGMT
Hotel California- The Eagles


----------



## Micah

Rock Star - Manwell Reyes


----------



## Entei Slider

Special Ed - Stephen Lynch


----------



## Smartysaar

Kids-Mgmt


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Animal - Neon Trees


----------



## Nightray

No You Girls - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Gronlandic Edit ~ Of Montreal


----------



## Micah

Requiem For A Dream - Clint Mansell


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Space Bound' - Eminem.


----------



## Micah

Empyrean Mercenaries - Immediate Music


----------



## Erica

Simpleng Tao - Gloc9


----------



## SamXX

So Bad - Eminem


----------



## Nightray

From the Cradle to the Grave - Gakupo


----------



## Micah

Shannon & Rachel's Theme - Zombie Prom


----------



## Jeremy

Freedom - Josh Garrels


----------



## Micah

Just That Great - Zombie Prom

<small>Oh, we are the best band in the world
A bunch of people showed up but they didn


----------



## Kyel

"Radio Arcade" - Kill Paradise


----------



## Micah

U Got Nothing On Me - Demi Lovato

:X


----------



## kalinn

Like, Omg Baby! (Summer Smashup) - Dj Earworm


----------



## Nightray

Love and Joy - Yuki kimura


----------



## Rocketman

Tonight I Wanna Cry- Keith Urban
I love this song ^
Evil Woman- Electric Light Orchestra
Cool ^


----------



## Nightray

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk


----------



## Nightray

Aerodynamic - Daft Punk


----------



## Rocketman

Mrs. Robinson- Weezer


----------



## Nightray

Logos Naki World - The World Without Logos


----------



## Nightray

Fate:Rebirth - Gakupo, KAITO and Len


----------



## Numner

Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Decode - Paramore.


----------



## Rocketman

Life Is A Highway- Rascall Flatts
Penny Lane- The Beatles
My Name is Jonas- Weezer
 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## kierraaa-

Sky Ferreira - 17


----------



## Kyel

"Star Blankets" - Secret and Whisper
<3


----------



## Numner

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vvDxwydFUZg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vvDxwydFUZg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## muffun

4th of July (Fireworks) - Kelis


----------



## Princess

"Save your Scissors" - City And Colour
<3


----------



## Princess

No Transitory - Alexisonfire


----------



## Princess

MTV makes me wanna smoke crack - Beck


----------



## Princess

Loser - Beck
_I'm a loser babyy_


----------



## Nightray

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## Kyel

"Vox Populi" - 30 Seconds To Mars <3<3<3


----------



## Nightray

Tsuki no Curse - Okina Reika


----------



## Kyel

"The Key" - Ghosts Among Us


----------



## Nightray

Colors - Flow


----------



## muffun

Magmoor Caverns Theme from Metroid Prime.


----------



## Kyel

"The Actress" - Secret and Whisper  <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Nightray

Glamorous - Buck Tick


----------



## muffun

Hurt - Christina Aguilera


----------



## muffun

The Man Who Lost His Soul - Until June


----------



## Ron Swanson

Miike Snow - Animal.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Flashing Lights' - Kanye West.


----------



## Princess

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Princess

Opposite of adults - Chiddy Bang ft. MGMT


----------



## Princess

Rock That Body - Black Eyed Peas
<45


----------



## muffun

The Beginning of the Twist - The Futureheads


----------



## Smartysaar

Calling all cars -Senses fail


----------



## Nightray

Love Scream Party - SuG


----------



## muffun

Back Again - Parachute


----------



## Jeremy

Don't Leave Just Yet - Needtobreathe


----------



## muffun

Sleeping Sickness - City and Colour


----------



## muffun

Lisztomania - Phoenix


----------



## Entei Slider

Mr.Roboto - Styx


----------



## baileyac45622

Faith- George Michael
&
Killer Queen- Queen


----------



## muffun

The Great Escape - We Are Scientists


----------



## Kyel

"The Story" - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'On Fire' - Eminem.


----------



## muffun

Be Safe - The Cribs


----------



## Thunder

Captives Come Home - Run Kid Run


----------



## Kiley

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## Thunder

A Dustland Fairytale - The Killers


----------



## AFUGGINBEAR

'Rise & Shine' by the Cardigans.


----------



## Princess

You always make me smile - Kyle Andrews


----------



## Princess

All I Want Is You - Juno Soundtrack


----------



## Princess

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## Kiley

1901- Phoenix


----------



## AFUGGINBEAR

Kiley said:
			
		

> 1901- Phoenix


BALLIN
BALLIN
BALLIN
BALLIIIINNN!


----------



## Kiley

To kingdom come- Passion pit 
<3


----------



## Princess

Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft. Rachel Flotard


----------



## Princess

Right Here Right Now - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Rockman!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqcPSbkS9TQ


----------



## Princess

One (Blake's got a new face) - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Kiley

We are the sleepyheads- Belle and Sebastian


----------



## AFUGGINBEAR

Belle and Sebby! - I Fought in a War


----------



## Kiley

Heart skipped a beat- The xx


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Like Boom - Vita.


----------



## Kiley

Major Tom- Shiny toy guns


----------



## Thunder

The Funeral - Band of Horses


----------



## Thunder

The Showstopper - Toby Mac


----------



## Thunder

Ignition - Toby Mac


----------



## Kiley

Heart skipped a beat- The xx


----------



## Thunder

Death of Me - Red


----------



## Numner

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fMJTinMvB24&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/fMJTinMvB24&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder

Crash - Fit For Rivals


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I've Got Your Number ~ Passion Pit

You guys got me into it before. =D


----------



## Thunder

Super Massive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## Kiley

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I've Got Your Number ~ Passion Pit
> 
> You guys got me into it before. =D


HAVE YOU SEEN ME CRRRYYY, TEARS LIKE DIAMONDS?

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## Thunder

Fading Away - Demon Hunter


----------



## Nic

Bob Marley - Bend Down Low


----------



## muffun

Jade - Edward Sharpe & the Magnetic Zeros


----------



## Nic

Wake up and live - Bob Marley


----------



## muffun

Fallowfield Hillbilly - The Courteeners


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

The Imperial March

o3o''


----------



## muffun

Fever Rising - them:youth


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bioshock 2 Main Theme


----------



## Kiley

We walk- The ting tings


----------



## AFUGGINBEAR

'Cross the Breeze - Sonic Youth


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'A-Punk' - Vampire Weekend.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Double Post' - Fabioisonfire.


----------



## diddygirl97

go kk rider


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Five Minutes to Midnight - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Rocketman

Fast Car- Tracy Chapman


----------



## Kiley

Drivin' me wild- Common ft. Lily Allen


----------



## Rocketman

Boulevard of Broken Dreams- Green Day


----------



## muffun

Let Me Go - CAKE


----------



## Mino

iFly said:
			
		

> Cranberries - Zombie


IN YAAAAR HEEE-AAAD, IN YAAR HEEEE-EEEE-EEEE-AAAD. ZAWMBIE, ZAWMBIE, ZAWM-BEE-BEE-BEE-BEE-OH.


----------



## Numner

Mino said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranberries - Zombie
> 
> 
> 
> IN YAAAAR HEEE-AAAD, IN YAAR HEEEE-EEEE-EEEE-AAAD. ZAWMBIE, ZAWMBIE, ZAWM-BEE-BEE-BEE-BEE-OH.
Click to expand...

No you're in my head.

(un)

Open Happiness - A lot of people I don't feel like listing. :V

Also http://www.youtube.com/v/6Ejga4kJUts


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Mino said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranberries - Zombie
> 
> 
> 
> IN YAAAAR HEEE-AAAD, IN YAAR HEEEE-EEEE-EEEE-AAAD. ZAWMBIE, ZAWMBIE, ZAWM-BEE-BEE-BEE-BEE-OH.
Click to expand...

Hate that song.

'Beauty in the Dirt' - Modest Mouse.


----------



## muffun

Special K - Placebo


----------



## muffun

Kennedy - Kill Hannah


----------



## Numner

Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive


----------



## Rocketman

Girl- The Beatles


----------



## AFUGGINBEAR

Dead Prez - Baby Face


----------



## Rocketman

Hey Jude- The Beatles


----------



## muffun

Without You I'm Nothing - Placebo (feat. David Bowie)


----------



## Rocketman

Please Mr. Postman- The Beatles

Hey Mr. Tambourine Man- Bob Dylan
Older songs are the best. Good lyrics, not just some dumb, catchy song like today's music mostly is. I like a lot of those type of songs, but they're extremely dumb.


----------



## muffun

Under My Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## Nightray

Because I Met You - Atsushi Miyazawa


----------



## Psychonaut

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Please Mr. Postman- The Beatles
> 
> Hey Mr. Tambourine Man- Bob Dylan
> Older songs are the best. Good lyrics, not just some dumb, catchy song like today's music mostly is. I like a lot of those type of songs, but they're extremely dumb.


because there were never any songs like that in the old days... 

That'll Be The Day - Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## KaosKittyKat

Razed In Black - Blush

(I doubt anyone's heard of that song).


EDIT: fixed 3 typos.


----------



## Psychonaut

Giving Up, Giving In - Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## Nightray

Fate: Rebirth - Kaito, Len, Gakupo


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Enough - Disturbed.


----------



## Sab

She likes me - Rangers


----------



## AndyB

Crying - Roy Orbison


----------



## Kiley

Idioteque- Radiohead


----------



## Numner

Zombie - Cranberries


----------



## Kiley

Soul meets body- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Beany

Some songs from my favorite need for speed game, hot pursuit 2 <3

Hot Action Cop - Going Down on It


----------



## Rocketman

Penny Lane- The Beatles
Get it out of my head! Love The Beatles, I do


----------



## Kiley

I will posses your heart- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Rocketman

Tequila Sunrise- The Eagles
Julia- The Beatles
Girl- The Beatles


----------



## Micah

Round & Round - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## SockHead

Intensity In Ten Cities - Chiodos


----------



## brotatochip

The Resistance - Drake


----------



## Micah

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/UfcvO2t8Ntg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/UfcvO2t8Ntg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess

Song in my siggy
Opposite of adults - Chiddy Bang ft. MGMT


----------



## kalinn

Something About Us - Daft Punk


----------



## BlazingPhoenix

Mother 1+2 eight melodies


----------



## Kiley

Soul meets body- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Callie

Sing talk (Ke$ha parody by collegehumor)


----------



## Kyel

"I've Got Ten Friends And A Crowbar That Says You Ain't Gonna Do Jack" -Underoath <3


----------



## Rockman!

Super Mario Galaxy 1+2 Music


----------



## AndyB

Still Alive - GLaDOS


----------



## Kiley

Football season is over- Bring me the horizon


----------



## D1llon

DJ Earworm, Blame it on the Pop


----------



## Kyel

"Bonecrusher" - Senses Fail


----------



## Thunder

Showstopper - Toby Mac


----------



## Kiley

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## Kyel

The Comedown (Robotsonics Remix) - Bring Me The Horizon *<3*


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'A-Punk' - Vampire Weekend.


----------



## brotatochip

If We Ever Meet Again - Timbaland feat. Katy Perry


----------



## Thunder

Still Waiting - Sum 41


----------



## Micah

Godspeed - Anberlin


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Memories - David Guetta ft. KiD CuDi


----------



## brotatochip

Stuck in the Moment - Justin Bieber


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Stuck in the Moment - Justin Bieber


WHAT THE FUUUUU-

I don't trust your sense of music anymore.

Map of the Problematique - Muse


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Sober - P!nk


----------



## brotatochip

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in the Moment - Justin Bieber
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUUUUU-
> 
> I don't trust your sense of music anymore.
> 
> Map of the Problematique - Muse
Click to expand...

Hahaha.
Well, now Spaceman came on, so does that make it any better?


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in the Moment - Justin Bieber
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUUUUU-
> 
> I don't trust your sense of music anymore.
> 
> Map of the Problematique - Muse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.
> Well, now Spaceman came on, so does that make it any better?
Click to expand...

...Possibly.

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Louder Than Words - David Guetta and Afrojack


----------



## Kyel

"California Girls" - Katy Perry


----------



## Psychonaut

Rascal King - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'What I Got' - Sublime.


----------



## Psychonaut

Numbered Days - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones

60 Percent - NoFX


----------



## Micah

Flush - Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## Shinykiro

Crawl by VELTPUNCH.


----------



## Psychonaut

Wolves In Wolves' Clothing - NoFX


----------



## Wish

Like a Bird ~ Tempei Nakamura No, it's not some weeaboo music. He's an amazing pianist.


----------



## Micah

Crushcrushcrush (Instrumental) - Paramore


----------



## Vooloo

Why I Like You - Super Junior


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Love the Way You Lie - Eminem ft. Rihanna 

_Just gunna stand there and watch me burn, but that's alright because i like the way it hurts. Just gunna stand there and watch me cry, but that's alright because i love the way you lie. <3_


----------



## Psychonaut

The Impression That I Get - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Micah

Feel Good Drag (Remix) - Anberlin


----------



## Psychonaut

What Was Was Over - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Ron Swanson

U-Kiss - What .


----------



## kalinn

Ridin Solo - Jason DeRulo


----------



## Kyel

Long Walks On Short Bridges - Sky Eats Airplane


----------



## Psychonaut

We Called It America - NoFX


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Ocean Avenue' - Yellowcard.


----------



## Psychonaut

Are you a bad enough dude to click?

Listening to this, btw.


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Ting Tings - We Walk


----------



## Wish

Neon Trees - In the next room


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Pro Lover - Usher


----------



## merinda!

Rainbow Veins = Owl City


----------



## muffun

The Decision - The Young Knives


----------



## Psychonaut

One Week - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Anarchy in the U.K.' - Sex Pistols.


----------



## muffun

Thoughts of a Dying Atheist - Muse


----------



## Psychonaut

One Million Coasters - NoFX


----------



## muffun

Don't Panic - Coldplay

Love this song.


----------



## Princess

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## merinda!

Bottoms Up = Keke Palmer.


----------



## Psychonaut

The Decline - NoFX


----------



## Ron Swanson

Miike Snow - Animal .


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Around the World ~ Monkey Majik


----------



## Psychonaut

Stickin' In My Eye - NoFX


----------



## Black Jack

No Air- Glee
o3o


----------



## Psychonaut

The Impression That I Get - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## Psychonaut

Hell Night - The Misfits
Cough Cool - The Misfits


----------



## SamXX

My First Kiss - 3OH!3 ft. Ke$ha


----------



## Thunder

This is War- 30S2M


----------



## brotatochip

Your Love Is A Lie - Simple Plan <3


----------



## Psychonaut

Hybrid Moments - The Misfits

<3 dis song


----------



## Micah

Life, Scars, Apologies - Since October


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Jesus Walks' - Kanye West.


----------



## Psychonaut

Angel*censored.3.0* - The Misfits


----------



## Micah

Believe - Since October


----------



## Micah

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Lmf5AqSGZ8Q&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Lmf5AqSGZ8Q&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Psychonaut

Where Eagles Dare - The Misfits


----------



## Vooloo

Rokkugo - Super Junior Trot


----------



## Cottonball

Daisy -- The Maine


----------



## Vooloo

Bonamana - Super Junior


----------



## Psychonaut

She - The Misfits


----------



## Thunder

The Hell Song - Sum 41


----------



## SamXX

Sometimes (Eh Eh Demo) - Lady GaGa


----------



## merinda!

Ribbons ft Fernando Garibay = Lady Gaga


----------



## Kiley

Sweetness- Jimmy eat world


----------



## merinda!

Eet = Regina Spektor.


----------



## SamXX

You And I - Lady GaGa


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Space Bound' - Eminem.


----------



## Cottonball

Summer Sweetness -- Hello Hollywood.


----------



## Psychonaut

Spook City USA - The Misfits


----------



## merinda!

Here in your arms = HelloGoodbye


----------



## Psychonaut

Night of the Living Dead - The Misfits


----------



## Black Jack

Oh No- Andrew Bird


----------



## Psychonaut

Picket Fence Cartel - At The Drive-In


----------



## Cottonball

Sugar Rush -- Cash Cash


----------



## Ron Swanson

Hot Chip - Shake A Fist .


----------



## muffun

Alright in the Morning - The Paddingtons


----------



## Cottonball

Summer Sweetness -- Hello Hollywood


----------



## brotatochip

*censored.3.0* It - Eamon


----------



## Cottonball

Goodnight, Moon -- Heyhihello!


----------



## brotatochip

Up All Night - Drake ft. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Cottonball

Things That Rhyme With Orange -- I Set My Friends On Fire


----------



## brotatochip

The Resistance - Drake


----------



## muffun

4th Dimensional Transition - MGMT


----------



## Cottonball

I Must Be Dreaming -- The Maine


----------



## Cottonball

I Can't Stand It -- Nevershoutnever


----------



## Nightray

Something About Us - Daft Punk


----------



## kalinn

Nightray said:
			
		

> Something About Us - Daft Punk


<33 

Bring me to Life - Evanescense


----------



## Micah

Tooth & Nail Podcast 39 (The Letter Black Edition)


----------



## Rocketman

Don't Blink- Kenney Chesney
One of the best country songs I've heard. BEST. Love country music so much.


----------



## Rocketman

Keep On Loving You- REO Speedwagon
Yeah, this and Imagine= two of the best songs ever written


----------



## Psychonaut

The Moron Brothers - NoFX


----------



## Denzeru

Ring a Ding Dong- Kaela Kimura


----------



## Rocketman

I can't make you love me- Bonnie Raitt
Another good song.


----------



## Rocketman

Alcohol- Brad Paisley


----------



## Denzeru

Fushizen na Girl by Perfume!
Really catchy!!


----------



## Cottonball

Dont Quit! Not Quite! -- HeyHiHello!


----------



## Rocketman

Brown Eyes- City High


----------



## Rocketman

Pictures- The Cure


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Cinderella Man' - Eminem.


----------



## Cottonball

Alejandro -- Lady Gaga


----------



## SamXX

Hungover - Ke$ha


----------



## Thunder

Let Go - Red


----------



## SamXX

Stephen - Ke$ha


----------



## Rocketman

Headfirst For Halo- My Chemical Romance
I love this band. So much.

Kiss A Girl- Keith Urban
^ One of the best.


----------



## Thunder

Forward Motion - Relient K

--....And the heating bill went through the roof, and the wall i knocked down is the proof, that my landlord needed to kick me oouuuttt...--


----------



## TheYoshiGamer

I'm listening to "Real Emotion" from Final Fantasy X-2.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Nightray

Rotten Girl, Grotesque Romance (Stalker) - Miku Hatsune


----------



## Thunder

Stranger in a Strange Land - 30S2M


----------



## Rocketman

All Out of Love- Air Supply


----------



## Kiley

Lisztomania- Phoenix


----------



## Denzeru

Sugar Rush-Cash Cash
The lead singer sings the theme song for the new game, Sonic Colors!


----------



## Numner

Golden -  Fall Out Boy


----------



## Kiley

Substitution- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Kyel

"Giants In The Ocean" - Sky Eats Airplane


----------



## Kiley

If she wants me- Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Micah

Cover Your Eyes - Children 18:3

This song has been on repeat for as long as I can remember.

And with these tears you loose the last of my restraints
Cover your eyes!
She said run but I'm not running, no I'm not running!
Let 'em come, let 'em come, but I'm not running!
No, I ain't running no more


----------



## merinda!

Kids = MGMT


----------



## Kiley

Ice monster- Minus the bear


----------



## merinda!

Bright lights = Placebo


----------



## Kiley

Naive- Lily Allen


----------



## Cottonball

I must be dreaming -- The Maine


----------



## kalinn

Fall For You - Secondhand Serenade


----------



## Kiley

The mixed tape- Jack's mannequin


----------



## Rocketman

Imagine- John Lennon


----------



## Cottonball

Whoever she is -- The Maine


----------



## kalinn

I'm Not Okay - My Chemical Romance

:/


----------



## AndyB

Remembrance V - Ketil Bjoernstad


----------



## Cottonball

Dressed up to undress -- Breathe Carolina


----------



## Micah

Mock The Music - Children 18:3


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'What a Catch, Donnie' - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

'Beauty in the Dirt' - Modest Mouse.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> 'Beauty in the Dirt' - Modest Mouse.


That is a *censored.3.0*ing great song.


----------



## kierraaa-

Kottonmouth Kings - Tangerine Sky


----------



## Rocketman

Strange and Beautiful- Aqualung
I like this song...anyone ever heard it?


----------



## Micah

Romance Me - Disciple


----------



## Rocketman

Almost Paradise- Air Supply
All Out of Love- Air Supply


----------



## Ron Swanson

Timbaland Ft. Katy Perry - If We Ever Meet Again .


----------



## Rocketman

Again I Go Unnoticed- Dashboard Confessionals

I'm just drawing and coming back to post after every song. Cause I'm bored.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Beauty in the Dirt' - Modest Mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a *censored.3.0*ing great song.
Click to expand...

Indeed it is Fabio.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Beauty in the Dirt' - Modest Mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a *censored.3.0*ing great song.
Click to expand...

Indeed it is Fabio.


----------



## Rocketman

Crush- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Rocketman

My Eyes Adored You- Frankie Valie
I like 70's music.

Temptation Eyes- The Grass Roots


----------



## PoxyLemon

Lyla - Oasis


----------



## Rocketman

Kaleb said:
			
		

> My Eyes Adored You- Frankie Valie
> I like 70's music.
> 
> Temptation Eyes- The Grass Roots


The Judge's Daughter- Green Day
Just continuing the list.

Can't Fight This Feeling- REO Speedwagon (one of my favorite groups out of all of them)


----------



## Hal

Your Fortune - Your Point Of View


----------



## Thunder

21st Century Breakdown - Green Day


----------



## Rocketman

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Eyes Adored You- Frankie Valie
> I like 70's music.
> 
> Temptation Eyes- The Grass Roots
> 
> 
> 
> The Judge's Daughter- Green Day
> Just continuing the list.
> 
> Can't Fight This Feeling- REO Speedwagon (one of my favorite groups out of all of them)
Click to expand...

In My Dreams- REO Speedwagon

I just noticed...a lot of 70's songs are "puppy love" songs. But they're good songs.


----------



## Princess

Song in my sig. 8D


----------



## Thunder

Showstopper - Toby Mac


----------



## Rocketman

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Eyes Adored You- Frankie Valie
> I like 70's music.
> 
> Temptation Eyes- The Grass Roots
> 
> 
> 
> The Judge's Daughter- Green Day
> Just continuing the list.
> 
> Can't Fight This Feeling- REO Speedwagon (one of my favorite groups out of all of them)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In My Dreams- REO Speedwagon
> 
> I just noticed...a lot of 70's songs are "puppy love" songs. But they're good songs.
Click to expand...

Keep On Loving You- REO Speedwagon


----------



## Thunder

Hey Devil - TobyMac


----------



## Princess

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Rocketman

Teardrops on My Guitar- Taylor Swift
One of her best.


----------



## muffun

Clap Your Hands - Sia


----------



## Rocketman

Falling For You- Weezer


----------



## Thunder

Sleepyhead - Passion Pit


----------



## Princess

Can't Stand It - Never Shout Never
<3


----------



## Ron Swanson

Weezer - Pork & Beans .


----------



## Princess

Time To Win - Down With Webster


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

My Sister Playing Monster Hunter ~ My TV
;A;


----------



## Princess

Ice - LIGHTS


----------



## Thunder

Stars - Switchfoot


----------



## Princess

Sleepyhead - Passion Pit


----------



## Princess

Cousins - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Kiley

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## Princess

Giving up the gun - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - I've Got Your Number .


----------



## Kiley

If she wants me- Belle and Sebastian <3


----------



## merinda!

Pogo = Digitalism


----------



## brotatochip

Like A G6 - Far East Movement


----------



## Ron Swanson

Hellogoodbye - Here (In Your Arms)


----------



## Cottonball

What is love? -- Nevershoutnever!


----------



## muffun

Symphonies - Dan Black


----------



## merinda!

This boy's in love = The Presets


----------



## Kiley

The boy with the Arab strap- Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Cottonball

Can't stand it -- Nevershoutnever


----------



## Rocketman

Always Look On The Bright Side- Monty Python
I like emotional/encouraging/sad/meaningful songs.


----------



## Rocketman

Don't Cry Your Heart Out- Oasis
Sad Song- Oasis


----------



## Kiley

Lemurs, man, lemurs- Minus the bear


----------



## brotatochip

Fancy Blood - Scarlet Grey


----------



## Cottonball

Hey Jude -- The Beatles


----------



## Kiley

Soul meets body- Death cab for cutie


----------



## SilentHopes

Soul Sister - Samsung Washer Commercial


----------



## brotatochip

Girls Do What They Want - The Maine


----------



## Kiley

Drivin' me wild- Common ft. Lily Allen


----------



## brotatochip

Say Anything - Mariana's Trench


----------



## Kiley

Ice monster- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Sorrow - Flyleaf


----------



## muffun

Break Me Out - The Rescues


----------



## Micah

We Owe This To Ourselves - Anberlin


----------



## Micah

Rain's a Comin' - Children 18:3


----------



## muffun

Candle (Sick and Tired) - The White Tie Affair


----------



## Micah

Lost So Long - Children 18:3


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Button to Button - The White Stripes


----------



## Micah

Jack O' Lantern Dreams - Children 18:3


----------



## Rocketman

Oh My Love- John Lennon
Holy crap... this song, Woman, Imagine, and Jealous Guy...works of art.

Under Pressure- David Bowie & Queen
Love this song.


----------



## Rocketman

Almost Paradise- Air Supply
Strange and Beautiful (I'll put a spell on you)- Aqualung


----------



## Caleb

Kay Kayser and His Orchestra - Jingle Jangle Jingle


----------



## Micah

Oh, Bravo - Children 18:3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Oh Bravo lyrics</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">       
_I couldn't see beyond the corner to the stage
From my place between the cowboy and the clown
Mommy dressed me up and left me with a kiss
For the talent show now beginning, the curtain coming down
Just enough to hear them say

Oh bravo, you're the best, there is no one else
Oh bravo, our applause is not enough
Can you hear us yell out, yell out?
On and on we go
Bravo

One by one they came and left us all amazed
Everyone so elegant, it made me feel so plain
The clown so colorful, the ballerina danced and twirled
And I thought 'Clearly they're all better then my little song!'
And they deserve to hear the praise

Running off the stage with bitter tears of shame
Close my eyes and tried so hard to make it go away
I just want to go home and tell my teddy bear 'I failed, I failed!'
I turned around the corner just to hear my daddy say

Oh bravo, you're the best, you're my only one
Oh bravo, that will always be enough
Look at me, you're song was beautiful, beautiful
Even if nobody ever knows
Bravo_</div>


----------



## Rocketman

Miserable At Best- Mayday Parade
Damn...this song is depressing. Good song, though.


----------



## Rocketman

Hero- Mariah Carey


----------



## Micah

The Cruel One - Children 18:3


----------



## Kyel

"You're Ever So Inviting" - Under


----------



## Rocketman

When I Get Where I'm Going- Brad Paisley
A song about going to heaven and how cruddy the world is. Great country song.
Who You'd Be Today- Kenney Chesney
A song about who a person he loved would be now, if they hadn't have died.


----------



## Kyel

"Vox Populi" - 30STM


----------



## Rocketman

Kaleb said:
			
		

> When I Get Where I'm Going- Brad Paisley
> A song about going to heaven and how cruddy the world is. Great country song.
> Who You'd Be Today- Kenney Chesney
> A song about who a person he loved would be now, if they hadn't have died.


Don't Blink- Kenney Chesney
Misery Business- Paramore
Letter To Me- Brad Paisley
Can't Take My Eyes Off You- Lady Antebellum


----------



## Kyel

"Fer Sure" - The Medic Droid


----------



## Rocketman

Wherever We Go- The Newsboys


----------



## Rocketman

I Don't Want To Live Without You- Foreigner
Just another drawing while listening to music mood, going back posting what I'm listening to.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - Swimming In The Flood .


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'25 to Life' - Eminem.


----------



## Erica

You were my Everything - Aviation


----------



## Rocketman

Romeo's Tune- Keith Urban


----------



## Micah

Oh, Honestly - Children 18:3


----------



## PoxyLemon

Hell's Song - Sum 41


----------



## Kiley

Soul meets body- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Rocketman

Sexy Sadie- The Beatles


----------



## Ron Swanson

Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom .


----------



## Rocketman

Girl- The Beatles


----------



## Kiley

Trevor singing major Tom. xD


----------



## Rocketman

Our Lady of Sorrows- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Just Impolite .

Haven't listened to Plushgun in a long time .


----------



## muffun

The Enemy - White Tie Affair


----------



## Rocketman

Everybody Hurts- REM


----------



## Micah

Hey Driftwood (Tides) - Children 18:3


----------



## iSuperior

Half-Life - Imogen Heap


----------



## Micah

Wonder I - Children 18:3


----------



## muffun

Scratch Your Name Upon My Lips - The Courteeners


----------



## Ron Swanson

Weezer - Hash Pipe .


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Cinderella Man' - Eminem.


----------



## Kiley

The boy with the Arab strap- Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Numner

Oasis - Champagne Supernova


----------



## Micah

Why Are You Filming Me? - The Key Of Awesome


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'What a Catch, Donnie' - Fall Out Boy.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Back At Your Door - Maroon 5


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - The Reeling .


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

People on Xbox Live o3o


----------



## Numner

Sydney Bechet - Copenhagen


----------



## Micah

The Plagues - Prince of Egypt Soundtrack


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Dynamite - Taio Cruz


----------



## Micah

Apathy for Apologies - Everyday Sunday


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Kill You' - Eminem.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Cold Wind Blows - Eminem


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

25 to Life - Eminem

Eminem is all I've been listening to lately <3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Rock That Body - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Kyel

"Louder Then Thunder" - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Kiley

Be good to me- Professor green ft. Lily Allen


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Who'd Have Known ~ Lily Allen


----------



## PaJami

Less Talk More Rokk - Freezepop --- Quite a catchy song, really good keyboard


----------



## merinda!

Talk = Coldplay


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

The Real Slim Shady - Eminem


----------



## Kiley

Be good to me- Professor green ft. Lily Allen


----------



## Micah

Outer Space - Venetian Princess


----------



## Numner

Loretta Lynn And Conway Twitty - Louisiana Woman Mississippi Man


----------



## Micah

Love Game (Metal Remix) - Lady GaGa


----------



## Kiley

Naive- The kooks


----------



## Numner

Flobots - Stand Up


----------



## Kiley

The boy with the Arab strap- Belle & Sebastian


----------



## muffun

Colorado Sunrise - 3OH!3


----------



## Numner

Cage the Elephant - Free Love


----------



## Kiley

Adam's song- Blink-182


----------



## Numner

Eminem - Hello


----------



## Kiley

To kingdom come- Passion pit


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Half Of My Heart - John Mayer ft. Taylor Swift


----------



## Kiley

I will posses your heart- Death cab for cutie


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Heartbreak Warfare - John Mayer


----------



## Kiley

Cath- Death cab for cutie


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Nothing On You - B.o.B. ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## Kiley

Grapevine fires- Death cab for cutie


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Grace Kelly ~ Mika


----------



## muffun

I've Got Your Number - Passion Pit


----------



## Kiley

Anna Molly- Incubus


----------



## Micah

Manipulation - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Kiley

Be good to me- Professor green ft. Lily Allen


----------



## Numner

Lying From You - Linkin Park


----------



## muffun

Wouldn't it Be Nice - Beach Boys

6_6


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Dirty Little Secret - All-American Rejects.


----------



## Kiley

Elly singing California Girls. xDDDDDD


----------



## Numner

California Girls - Elly xDDDD


----------



## Ron Swanson

Kiley said:
			
		

> Elly singing California Girls. xDDDDDD


<333333


----------



## Elliot

I went to a page and went back and i don't see you guys anymore :O.


Hey soul sister ~ Train.


----------



## Kiley

Be good to me- Professor Green ft. Lily Allen


----------



## Wish

Elliot singing. xD


----------



## Numner

Janelle Monae - Many Moons


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Just Impolite .


----------



## Micah

Descending Upon Us - Demon Hunter


----------



## Numner

Paramore - Playing God


----------



## Thunder

Hey Devil - Toby Mac


----------



## Thunder

Let Go - Red


----------



## Trundle

I'm listening to my dish washer.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Union Pool .


----------



## Kiley

Lazy eye- Silversun pickups


----------



## muffun

(Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Nightray

Drawing days - SPLAY


----------



## Kiley

Miss America- Something corporate


----------



## Micah

Whispering - Children 18:3


----------



## muffun

Listening to Elly attempt to sing the Pokerap. xD


----------



## Thunder

Let it Rock - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Kiley

Naive- The kooks


----------



## Thunder

Crash - Decyfer Down


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Thnks Fr Th Mmrs - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Thunder

Showstopper - Toby Mac


----------



## Kiley

If she wants me- Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Thunder

Hey Devil - Toby Mac


----------



## Kiley

The boy with the Arab strap- Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Icky Thump' - The White Stripes.


----------



## Kiley

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## bittermeat

_Arcade Fire - Month of May_


----------



## Trundle

Jesus, Let Me See Your Eyes - Cory Asbury


----------



## Kiley

Heart skipped a beat- The xx


----------



## Micah

Telephone (Instrumental) - Lady Gaga

Possibly better than with lyrics if that's possible.


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Good Guys (Acoustic) ~ The Elms


----------



## brotatochip

Faint - Linkin Park <3


----------



## SamXX

I'm a Pozer (Bass Monkeys Remix) - Jodie Aysha


----------



## Kiley

Womanizer (cover)- Lily Allen


----------



## merinda!

Read My Mind = The Killers


----------



## Cottonball

Your man -- Down With Webster.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Union Pool .


----------



## Numner

Teenagers - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Cottonball

I must be dreaming -- The Maine


----------



## Cottonball

Sunset, 1989 -- Swimming With Dolphins


----------



## Micah

Paparazzi (Instrumental) - Lady Gaga


----------



## Numner

Pasion Pit - Sleepyhead


----------



## Nightray

LISTEN TO THE STEREO - Going Under Ground


----------



## SamXX

Top 40 Megamix - Vjnobren
(A 2 hour remix of every song in the top 40 charts)


----------



## bittermeat

_The Shins - Saint Simon_


----------



## Kiley

The reeling- Passion pit


----------



## muffun

Can You Tell - Ra Ra Riot


----------



## Kiley

I've got your number- Passion pit


----------



## Liv

Timbaland - If we ever meet again ft. Katy Perry <3


----------



## Kiley

Lisztomania- Phoenix


----------



## Liv

Young Money- Bed Rock


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Sunday Morning - Maroon 5


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/ZCcgfCxD--Q


----------



## John102

Pop that *****- Lil wayne

lolololololololololol, dat be some quality music right thar


----------



## SilentHopes

Simple and Clean - Utada Hikaru


----------



## Psychonaut

Coattails of a Dead Man - Primus


----------



## bittermeat

_The Shins - The Past And Pending_


----------



## Psychonaut

Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Micah

Smile Again [clip] - Skillet


----------



## Thunder

Crossfire - Brandon Flowers


----------



## muffun

The Reeling - Passion Pit


----------



## Thunder

Hey Devil - Toby Mac


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Swept Away - Flyleaf


----------



## Rene

Goodnight, Goodnight - Hot Hot Heat


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Careless Whisper - Seether


----------



## Nightray

Rotten Girl, Grotesque Romance (Stalker) - Miku Hatsune


----------



## Kyel

"You Know You're Right" - Nirvana


----------



## Micah

Dance Like You're From The Future - After Edmund


----------



## Kiley

If she wants me- Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Nightray

Trick and treat - Gakupo and Kaito.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Say (Half Past Nine) - Hot Chelle Rae


----------



## Micah

Stalker - Zombie Prom


----------



## Psychonaut

Hit That - The Offspring


----------



## muffun

Let Me Go - CAKE


----------



## Psychonaut

Muscle Museum - Muse (live, i think/guess?)


----------



## 100

Mama- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Psychonaut

^ ewwwww D:

Metronome Arthritis - At The Drive-In


----------



## brotatochip

I Hate College - Sam Adams <333


----------



## Psychonaut

Bonzo's Montreux - Led Zeppelin (lawl @ dis song)


----------



## Kyel

"Spider Besider" - Secret and Whisper <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rene

Tackern - The Kilians


----------



## Psychonaut

Teeth Like God's Shoeshine - Modest Mouse


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Dirty Little Secret ~ The All-American Rejects


----------



## Psychonaut

You Can't Catch Me - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Hysteria ~ Muse


----------



## Psychonaut

Horror Hotel - The Misfits


----------



## Rene

Little Sister - Codeine Velvet Club


----------



## muffun

Human Nature - Verses the Octopus


----------



## Psychonaut

The Wolf - Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## muffun

http://www.youtube.com/v/FufQs6oeEDI


----------



## Psychonaut

The Art of War - Team Fortress 2/Valve


----------



## brotatochip

Move Along - AAR


----------



## Psychonaut

Not Fade Away - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Paranoid ~ Kanye West
*looks around*


----------



## bittermeat

_Peter Bjorn And John - Objects Of My Affection <3_


----------



## Psychonaut

Unintended - Muse


----------



## merinda!

The Girl = City and Colour


----------



## Psychonaut

Road Trippin' - Red Hot Chili Peppers

also,

Jailhouse - Sublime


----------



## Nightray

Glukoza - Schweine


----------



## Ron Swanson

David Choi - By My Side .


----------



## muffun

Cigarettes in the Theatre - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Nightray

Nikogo ne zhalko - Leningrad


----------



## Kyel

B.o.B - "Airplanes"

Eminem - "Love The Way You Lie"

Jason Derulo - "In My Head"


----------



## Caius

Tingalin Goes Russia


----------



## Kiley

Pachuca sunrise- Minus the bear


----------



## Kanye Omari West

kid cudi - down & out


----------



## Caius

Alejandro - Lady Gaga


----------



## Kyel

"Sleep With One Eye Open" - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## muffun

Don't Panic - Coldplay


----------



## Elliot

Sunday Morning ~ Maroon 5.


----------



## muffun

http://www.youtube.com/v/o5aAIBQzGCo


----------



## Nightray

When swindlers start laughing out - Hatsune Miku


----------



## Josh

Frisky - Tinie Tempah


----------



## Psychonaut

Drunken Pipe Bomb - TF2/Valve Studio Orchestra


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Magic - B.o.B. ft. Rivers Cuomo


----------



## Kyel

"Airplanes" - B.o.B


----------



## Thunder

Do Better - Say Anything


----------



## Nightray

Schweine - Glukoza


----------



## Kiley

Pachuca sunrise- Minus the bear


----------



## Psychonaut

Strong and Smart - In Flames


----------



## Numner

Double Rainbow - Shmoyoho ft. Hungrybear9562


----------



## Caius

i'm pretty sure I'm listening to a raccoon outside. Or I need to replace my HD.


----------



## Nightray

Crazy Clown - Shion Kaito and Hatsune Miku


----------



## Numner

Matchbox Twenty - How Far We've Come


----------



## Cottonball

The Duet -- Never Shout Never!


----------



## Shinykiro

SNSD - Run Devil Run


----------



## Cottonball

I can't stand it -- Never Shout Never!


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## Psychonaut

Love In Vain - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kiley

All these things I hate (revolve around me)- Bullet for my valentine


----------



## Caius

birds chirping. I hate birds.


----------



## Kiley

Naive- The kooks


----------



## Princess

Misery - Maroon 5
<33


----------



## Rene

Love The Way You Lie - Eminem (ft. Rihanna)


----------



## Princess

Diamond On A Landmine - Billy Talent
♪


----------



## SamXX

Lady GaGa - Viva La Vida (Cover on BBC Live Lounge)


----------



## Princess

Boots Of Danger- Tokio Police Club
♪♪♪♪♪
Eclipse - Metric


----------



## Kiley

Folds in your hands- Passion pit


----------



## Princess

Not Afraid - Eminem


----------



## SamXX

Hollywood - The Stefani Germanotta Band (Lady GaGa basically )


----------



## Kiley

To kingdom come- Passion pit


----------



## D1llon

Starstruck-Lady gaga
I Life to *censored.3.0*- Hot Rod ( profanity warning XD )


----------



## Kiley

Knights- Minus the bear


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Elliot singing scream-o music.


----------



## Pear

If it's love - Train


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Giving Up the Gun' - Vampire Weekend.


----------



## muffun

Trouble - Coldplay


----------



## [Nook]

The crunching of chips.


----------



## Psychonaut

Subterfuge - Judas Priest


----------



## Rene

White Trash Party - Eminem


----------



## Psychonaut

Blues Drive Monster - The Pillows

(<3)


----------



## Kiley

We are not a football team (acoustic)- Minus the bear


----------



## SamXX

Sweet Prince - David Jordan


----------



## Psychonaut

Feed On Me - Judas Priest


----------



## Micah

Ghostride the Whip - Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Love, Liberty, Disco - Newsboys


----------



## bittermeat

_Peter Bjorn And John - Stay This Way_


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender - Skillet


----------



## Psychonaut

Mota - The Offspring


----------



## Princess

Take One Last Breath - Abandon All Ships


----------



## Psychonaut

Magic Toenail - Brak


----------



## Micah

Slow Bleed - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Shinykiro

Space Monkey by Placebo


----------



## Psychonaut

come clarity  - in flames


----------



## Caius

Whatever I'm broadcasting. 

Http://djjam.listen2myradio.com/

M12 goes for that too.


----------



## Micah

Hurt - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## bittermeat

_AM60 - Just A Dream_


----------



## Psychonaut

Yesterday's Papers - Rolling Stones


----------



## bittermeat

_Blue October - Into The Ocean_


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Giving Up The Gun' - Vampire Weekend.


----------



## kierraaa-

Cinderella Man - Eminem


----------



## Micah

Step To Me - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Psychonaut

Rerout to Remain - In Flames


----------



## Princess

It's Working - MGMT


----------



## Rene

Take It Or Leave It - Arctic Monkeys (the strokes cover)


----------



## Micah

I Climb - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Kiley

Pachuca sunrise- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

The Flame In All Of Us - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

Red - Ordinary World


----------



## Princess

iyiyiyiyiyi
Lady DaDa's Nightmare - MGMT


----------



## Thunder

Hey, Devil - Tobymac


----------



## Princess

In One Ear - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Thunder

Say Anything - Do Better


----------



## Micah

Outta Control - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Thunder

Crossfire - Brandon Flowers


----------



## Rene

Monsieur Cannibal - Efteling  (_link also in sig btw :r_)


----------



## Micah

Southern Hospitality - Disciple


----------



## Psychonaut

Better Life - The Bouncing Souls


----------



## Rene

Bahama Mama - Boney M


----------



## Micah

Absolute - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Psychonaut

August 8th - NoFX


----------



## Thunder

Midnight Show - The Killers


----------



## Psychonaut

Memories (The Soft Machine Cover) - The Mars Volta


----------



## Thunder

Hey Devil - Tobymac


----------



## Princess

Lady DaDa's Nightmare - MGMT


----------



## brotatochip

Up All Night - Drake <3


----------



## Princess

Holiday - Vampire Weekend


----------



## brotatochip

Miss Me - Drake feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## twinkinator

Thunderstruck by ACDC


----------



## Thunder

Terminals - Relient K


----------



## brotatochip

Thank Me Now - Drake


----------



## Psychonaut

Clear The Lane - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Micah

Miracles - Newsboys


----------



## Psychonaut

Pennsylvania - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Micah

Way Beyond Myself - Newsboys


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Without Light.


----------



## Psychonaut

Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Caius

My radio station, I'm broadcasting~

http://djjam.listen2myradio.com/


----------



## Psychonaut

A Lapdance Is So Much Better When The Stripper Is Crying - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Nightray

Sleepy Head - Passion Pit


----------



## Chubbunz

beatles - im a loser


----------



## Micah

Absolute - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## muffun

Sleepless - Kate Havnevik


----------



## Psychonaut

Walking The Dog - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Princess

Of Moons Birds and Monsters - MGMT (Holy Ghost! Remix)
<3333


----------



## Psychonaut

The Gallery - Muse


----------



## Princess

So Much - Raghav ft. Kardinal Offishall
<8958465edfag


----------



## Psychonaut

Lost in Hollywood - System of a Down


----------



## Princess

My Kind Of Girl (remix) - Raghav ft. Redman, Tupac & Biggie Smalls


----------



## Micah

Five Iron Frenzy Is Either Dead Or Dying - Relient K


----------



## Chubbunz

the who - who are you


----------



## Micah

Blackout - Stryper


----------



## muffun

All the Pretty Girls - fun.


----------



## Micah

Grape Lady Remix


----------



## D1llon

My Mom - Eminem


----------



## Kiley

Lotus- Minus the bear


----------



## Psychonaut

Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## SamXX

A Smokey Room - Eliza Doolittle


----------



## Thunder

Midnight Show - The Killers


----------



## Thunder

Hey Devil - Tobymac


----------



## Josh

Go Hard - Nicki Minaj feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Thunder

Terminals - Relient K


----------



## Thunder

Echelon - 30S2M


----------



## Josh

Roger That - Young Money


----------



## Micah

Ignorance - Paramore


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

pure silence so peacefull


----------



## Micah

Changed Forever - TobyMac


----------



## Psychonaut

earthbound - Machinae Supremacy


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - Cuddle Fuddle.


----------



## brotatochip

Kiss My Sass - Cobra Starship


----------



## Micah

Shadows - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Some Chords - deadmau5


----------



## Josh

Drake - Do it All


----------



## Numner

Mono & World's End Girlfriend - Trailer 5 [1/2]


----------



## Psychonaut

The Gay Robot Groove (Eddie Baez Mix) - Adam Sander (I guess)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

September - Daughtry


----------



## Kiley

No it isn't- Plus 44


----------



## Deleted User

Man in the Mirror - Me


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Creep - deadmau5


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Helicopter' - Bloc Party.


----------



## Micah

Confession - Abandon


----------



## brotatochip

Starry Eyed Remix - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Micah

Blame Me! Blame Me! - Anberlin


----------



## brotatochip

Party In Your Bedroom - Cash Cash


----------



## Micah

Solo - Demi Lovato


----------



## Nightray

Schweine - Glukoza


----------



## Micah

D-I-E-4-Y-O-U - Family Force 5


----------



## Kyel

"Mothership" - Enter Shikari


----------



## Micah

Jingle Bell Rock - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Milky Milkshake - smosh


----------



## Ron Swanson

Crystal Castles - Year Of Silence.


----------



## Micah

Money - Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## brotatochip

I Can't Get Enough - Rooney


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## Nic

Iron Madien - Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## muffun

Me & Mary - Asobi Seksu


----------



## Thunder

Never Gonna Be Alone - Nickelback


----------



## Numner

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Thunder

Death of Me - Red


----------



## Kiley

Ocean breathes salty- Modest mouse


----------



## Micah

Sometimes - Skillet


----------



## Kiley

Doin' the cockroach- Modest mouse


----------



## Thunder

Ordinary World - RED

Watching the music vid =D


----------



## Micah

The music vid's pretty awesome, considering it's my least favorite song on the album.

Follow Me Down - Since October


----------



## brotatochip

Misery - Maroon 5


----------



## Princess

Holla Till You Pass Out - 3OH!3


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Horchata' - Vampire Weekend.


----------



## Frieza

luka-stalker
vocaloid


----------



## DarthGohan1

airplanes part II - original is good, but i like this better

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/y56Ol5ZbDPU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/y56Ol5ZbDPU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Micah

World To Me - Since October


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Kiwi - Maroon 5


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Helicopter' - Bloc Party.


----------



## Micah

Forsaken (Live) - Skillet


----------



## DarthGohan1

Drake - find your love

http://www.youtube.com/v/qIKD7bpcRC8


----------



## The Sign Painter

Insane Lullaby ft. James Mercer- Danger Mouse and Sparklehorse


----------



## Micah

Live To Die - Since October


----------



## Numner

Modest Mouse - Dashboard


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'Helicopter' - Bloc Party. Indie rock has never been so damn catchy.

http://www.youtube.com/v/2R6S5CJWlco


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Your Never Over - Eminem


----------



## Numner

King of Carrots Part I - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Space Bound - Eminem


----------



## Kiley

King rat- Modest mouse


----------



## Micah

The Older I Get - Skillet


----------



## Smugleaf

Living in a Bubble - Eiffel 65


----------



## Kiley

Florida- Modest mouse


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Whataya Want From Me - Adam Lambert


----------



## Denzeru

Go-Chichi-Go (575) by Perfume!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

The Last Night - Skillet


----------



## Nightray

Fate: Rebirth - Gakupo, Len, Kaito


----------



## Princess

I like it - Enrique Iglesias

BABY I LIKE IT


----------



## Nightray

Shidoro Modoro - Aicle


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Heartbeat - Enrique Iglesias ft. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Nightray

Que Sera Sera - Aicle


----------



## Micah

The Cruel One - Children 18:3


----------



## Nightray

From the cradle to the grave - Gakupo


----------



## Micah

Lost So Long - Children 18:3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Requiem for O.M.M.2 ~ Of Montreal


----------



## Nightray

Kuroi Namida - ANNA TSUCHIYA inspi' NANA (BLACK STONES)


----------



## Micah

Little Drummer Boy - Family Force 5


----------



## Nightray

Shinra corp - FF7 OST


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

It's Working ~ MGMT
I love their new video, aaahhhhhh Andrew <3


----------



## Nightray

Cloud Smiles - FFVII: Advent Children - OST


----------



## Micah

Chasm - Flyleaf


----------



## kierraaa-

California Love - Tupac


----------



## Princess

Luvbun said:
			
		

> California Love - Tupac


;DDDDDDDD
ft. dr. dre


----------



## Ricano

The Prodigy - Omen


----------



## kierraaa-

Pally said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Love - Tupac
> 
> 
> 
> ;DDDDDDDD
> ft. dr. dre
Click to expand...

ofc .
olol

Gin & Juice - Snoop Dog


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Ready Set - Love Like Woe.


----------



## Micah

All I Want - The Letter Black


----------



## Nightray

All To Myself - Marianas trench


----------



## DarthGohan1

hiro no tsuke

http://www.youtube.com/v/Bz1508RBx2w


----------



## [Nook]

A soap opera.


----------



## Nightray

sleepy head - Passion pit


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Tonight, Tonight ~ Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

There Goes My Baby - Usher


----------



## Nightray

What you waiting for? - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Micah

Dental Care - Owl City


----------



## Thunder

Zack Hemsey - Mindheist


----------



## Micah

Dare You To Move - Switchfoot


----------



## Princess

Find your Love - Drake
<3


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Temper Trap - Love Lost.


----------



## Thunder

Hans Zimmer - Mombasa (Inception Soundtrack)


----------



## Micah

Topsy Turvy - Family Force 5


----------



## Micah

Fire - Michael "Mdot" Finley


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I've Got Your Number ~ Passion Pit


----------



## AndyB

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Live to Tell The Tale ~ Passion Pit


----------



## muffun

Benson Hedges - fun.


----------



## Micah

Forget Nate - The Big Wig Project


----------



## Micah

...


----------



## Wish

Airplanes ~ B.o.B ft. Hayley Williams


----------



## Micah

Jacob's Story - The Big Wig Project


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Diamonds Aren't Forever - Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## Micah

Top of the World - The Big Wig Project


----------



## Micah

Invisible - Disciple


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jesus Freak ~ Newsboys


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Hey Daddy - Usher


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Long-Forgotten Fairytale ~ The Magnetic Fields <3


----------



## Vooloo

迷 (Me) - Super Junior M


----------



## Micah

Shadows - RED


----------



## kierraaa-

Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers


----------



## Micah

Confessions (What's Inside My Head) - RED


----------



## Kyel

"Adieu" - Enter Shikari

"My World" - Kid Cudi


----------



## Vooloo

Still (As Ever) - Lee Hongki


----------



## diddygirl97

Zelda with lyrics by brentalfloss


----------



## Micah

Dear X, You Don't Own Me - Disciple


----------



## Bulerias

Pavan (bulerias) by Jason "El Rubio"...who i was lucky enough to have taken a lesson from yesterday   he's one of the greatest living guitarists...period


----------



## Micah

Southern Hospitality - Disciple


----------



## Nightray

Eyes On Me - Final Fantasy VIII


----------



## Micah

Already Over - RED


----------



## Chubbunz

Gorillaz Plastic Beach cd


----------



## Micah

The Ballad of St. Augustine - Disciple


----------



## Nightray

From the cradle to the grave - Gakupo, Kaito


----------



## Micah

Marry Me - Pirates of the Caribbean Soundtrack Treasures Collection - Hans Zimmer


----------



## Thunder

Fading - Decyfer Down


----------



## Thunder

Deathbed - Relient K


----------



## Micah

Break Me Down - RED


----------



## Sinep1

Never say Never~Justin Bieber ft. Jadin Smith


----------



## Micah

Windows Down - Thi'sl


----------



## Princess

The Only Exception - Paramore
<3


----------



## Hub12

Welcome to the Family - Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Micah

Invisible - Disciple


----------



## KoolKitteh

sick little games-All Time Low(amazing band)


----------



## Micah

Revolution: Now - Disciple


----------



## Princess

Fader - The Temper Trap


----------



## KoolKitteh

weightless-All time Low


----------



## Micah

Forever - RED


----------



## Ricano

Glukoza - Schweine


----------



## Nightray

Still Doll - Kanon Wakeshima


----------



## Cottonball

It's On Me -- Show Me The Skyline.


----------



## Micah

Romance Me - Disciple


----------



## Nightray

Love Disease - Megurine Luka (Kalinn's song lmao)


----------



## Rene

All That She Wants - Ace Of Base


----------



## Wish

The Way I Am~ Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Nightray

Rawest Forest - Super Mario RPG
lmao


----------



## Micah

I Love You To Death - Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder

Rip it Up - Jet


----------



## Mr. L

Kingdom Hearts II Music: Sanctuary

My favourite song now.


----------



## Micah

Bounce - J-rus


----------



## Ron Swanson

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/itjHUM5B9uM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/itjHUM5B9uM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Micah

Looking Up (Instrumental) - Paramore


----------



## Thunder

Kick in the Teeth - Papa Roach


----------



## Cottonball

Aileron -- The Ready Set


----------



## Micah

Romance Me - Disciple


----------



## Thunder

Mind Heist - Zack Hemsey


----------



## Princess

You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol


----------



## Micah

Shot Heard 'Round The World - Disciple

"_These medicines are just poisons by another name_"


----------



## Princess

Hot Mess - Cobra Starship

---

Richman - 3OH!3


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Temper Trap - Soldier On.


----------



## Kiley

Florida- Modest Mouse


----------



## Micah

Best Kept Secret - Skillet


----------



## Numner

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/l5SttAWcafE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/l5SttAWcafE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear ft. Rachel Flotard


----------



## Rene

Quiet Little Voices_    by   _We Were Promised Jetpacks


----------



## Kiley

White sky- Vampire weekend


----------



## Micah

Eternity - Disciple


----------



## Micah

2 A.M. - Poema


----------



## kalinn

When I'm Gone - Eminem


----------



## Micah

The Black Pearl - Klaus Badelt/Hans Zimmer


----------



## Nightray

Succession of Witches - FF8 OST


----------



## Micah

One Day - Hans Zimmer


----------



## Psychonaut

Kyle's Mom Is A *censored.4.0* - South Park


----------



## SamXX

Nothing Like the First Time - Katy Perry


----------



## Psychonaut

Uncle *censored.3.0*a - South Park


----------



## SamXX

I only listen to music with swear words in to make me look "cool" - Psychonaut


----------



## Psychonaut

you know it, bro.

Cut Your Ribbon - Sparta


----------



## Micah

I See Dead People In Boats - Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End Soundtrack


----------



## Psychonaut

Shut Yo Face (Uncle *censored.3.0*a) - South Park

on this note, it's not so much songs with swear words in them to make me look "cool", as they're decade old songs that I'm just now lol'ing at.  to look kewl.  fixed that for you.


----------



## Bacon Boy

We Shine ~ Stellar Kart


----------



## Psychonaut

None Shall Pass - Aesop Rock


----------



## Gnome

page 1000. I think. damn never mind. ):


Nothing - Air


----------



## Psychonaut

Dark Heart News - Aesop Rock
1,000 page, GET.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spirit in the Sky ~ Stellar Kart


----------



## Psychonaut

Coffee - Aesop Rock


----------



## Micah

Singapore - POTC: AWE Soundtrack


----------



## Thunder

DAMN! I WANTED THAT 1,000! PAGE D:<

Let's just say i'm listening to Rip it Up by Jet, even though i'm not.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

In the Aeroplane Over The Sea ~ Neutral Milk Hotel :3


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Good Guys ~ The Elms


----------



## Psychonaut

Coffee -Aesop Rock (again)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Wraith Pinned to the Mist and Other Games ~ Of Montreal


----------



## Bacon Boy

We Shine ~ Stellar Kart (again)

EDIT: 10,000 post!


----------



## Psychonaut

Pigs - Aesop Rock


----------



## kalinn

Find Your Love - Drake

EDIT: 10,002 post!


----------



## Micah

No Plan B (remix) - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Thunder

Shinedown - Diamond Eyes


----------



## Bacon Boy

Driver's Ed :X


----------



## Nightray

Still Doll - Kanon Wakeshima


----------



## Micah

Batman Theme Song


----------



## Jeremy

Needtobreathe - Second Chances


----------



## Micah

Barlow Girls - Superchic[k]


----------



## Princess

Cousins (Acoustic version) - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Micah

Stand - Breaking the Silence


----------



## Niya

Our Truth--Lacuna Coil (Karma Code)


----------



## Micah

Invisible - The Letter Black


----------



## Princess

Intervention - Arcade Fire


----------



## Micah

All I Want - The Letter Black


----------



## Yokie

It's The End Of The World As We Know It - REM


----------



## Thunder

"The Catalyst" - Linkin Park


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Santeria ~ Sublime


----------



## Micah

Battle Lines - Disciple


----------



## DarthGohan1

right above it - wayne ft. drake
http://www.youtube.com/v/Akuvq2lkqMo


----------



## Micah

Perfect - The Letter Black


----------



## kalinn

One Tribe - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Micah

Crushcrushcrush (DJ Pickee Remix) - Paramore


----------



## Rene

Moje Plave Oci - Las Balkanieras


----------



## Micah

Wonder I - Children 18:3


----------



## Smugleaf

Black Rock Shooter - Miku Hatsune


----------



## Micah

The Cruel One - Children 18:3


----------



## muffun

Siberian Breaks - MGMT


----------



## Chubbunz

Jet Set Radio soundtrack awesome music


----------



## Micah

Jacob's Story (Ver. 2) - The Big Wig Project


----------



## Psychonaut

40 Oz. to freedom (all the cd/album) - sublime


----------



## Micah

We Are - The Big Wig Project


----------



## Chubbunz

Gorillaz - 19/2000


----------



## marioboy19

Super smash bros. melee main theme


----------



## Niya

"Martin" reruns - DVD (old sitcom)


----------



## Chubbunz

Flight of the Conchords - Hiphopopotamus vs. Rhymenoceros


----------



## Thunder

Florence and the Machines - Dog Days are Over

Damn those Covert Affairs ads >:c


----------



## Micah

Carol of the Bells - Family Force 5


----------



## Bacon Boy

That's Amore ~ Dean Martin


----------



## Micah

Lucy - Hanne Hukkleburg


----------



## Colour Bandit

Coldplay- Viva la Vida

Damn, I love Coldplay!


----------



## Micah

Top of the World - The Big Wig Project


----------



## Nightray

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## Micah

Big Wig's Big Trip - The Big Wig Project


----------



## kalinn

Helena - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Micah

Mombasa - Inception Soundtrack


----------



## Princess

Giving Up The Gun - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Vooloo

Are You Ready - Yesung


----------



## Princess

Cousins - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Princess

You and I Tonight - Faber Drive
<3


----------



## Srs Bsns

Animal Collective - What Would I Want? Sky


----------



## Thunder

Mombasa - Hans Zimmer


----------



## Srs Bsns

Animal Collective - Water Curses


----------



## Thunder

Midnight Show - The Killers


----------



## Micah

Dream Is Collapsing - Inception Soundtrack


----------



## kierraaa-

Pieces - Red


----------



## Micah

528491 - Inception Soundtrack


----------



## williamd

cliffs of dover


----------



## Rocketman

http://www.youtube.com/user/Kpspen#p/a/f/1/P5wcLl13a8s


----------



## kalinn

Love In Your Arms - Eleventyseven


----------



## Micah

One Simple Idea - Hans Zimmer - Inception Soundtrack


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Dota - Basshunter

Guess who's addicted to techno right now. ....


----------



## Micah

Can't Back Down - Camp Rock 2 Soundtrack

<_<


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

My Phone's On Vibrate For You ~ Rufus Wainwright


----------



## kalinn

Do You Know What It Feels Like - Enrique Iglesias 
:/


----------



## Micah

LoveGame (Metal Remix) - Lady Gaga


----------



## Srs Bsns

The Morning Benders - Waiting for a War


----------



## Kyel

"You're Not Sorry " - Taylor Swift

:3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Elephant Gun ~ Beirut

Love the music video <3


----------



## Niya

Human nature- michael jackson (I'm old school )


----------



## Micah

Come My Way - Skillet

It may be an older and extremely mellow song, but it could possibly be my favorite all-time Skillet song. Words can't describe it. <3


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/zT1XzOoZ1ZY

I want to see this song done live, irl. :{


----------



## Nic

Watching Netflix.

Beavis and Butthead - Volume 1


----------



## Kiley

I lost all my money at the cockfights- Minus the bear


----------



## Thunder

Start the Show - Jet


----------



## Kiley

Lotus- Minus the bear


----------



## Thunder

Diamond Eyes - Shinedown


----------



## Smugleaf

The Disappearance of Miku Hatsune - Miku Hatsune


----------



## Rocketman

Bennie and the Jets.


----------



## kalinn

Encore - Jason Derulo <3


----------



## Rocketman

Don't Go Breaking My Heart- Elton John


----------



## muffun

Zombie - Natalia Kills


----------



## Nightray

Schweine - Glukoza
Fate: Rebirth - Gakupo, Kaito, Len


----------



## Micah

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## kalinn

Comatose said:
			
		

> Awake and Alive - Skillet


Congrats on the #1 song! xD 


Off My Brain - Jason Derulo


----------



## Thunder

Rip it Up - JET


----------



## Deleted User

the last song i heard was Camp Rock 2 Cant Back Down


----------



## Ciaran

Kesha- Take it off

Florence + the Machine - Rabbit Heart


----------



## Nightray

Crawl - Veltpunch


----------



## Micah

Manipulation - Group 1 Crew


----------



## merinda!

Born and Raised = Alexisonfire


----------



## Colour Bandit

Rabbit Heart (Raise it up)- Florence+The Machine.


----------



## Leslie141

My Boyfriends Back by Paris Benette


----------



## Deleted User

Declaration of war - Hadouken


----------



## Micah

Manipulation - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hyrule Castle ~ ZREO


----------



## Jas0n

Today's the day the teddy bears have their picnic.


----------



## Micah

Barlow Girls - Superchick

"_All the boys in the band want a valentine from a Barlow girl.
Boys think they're the bomb cause they remind them of their mom._"

<3


----------



## kalinn

Queen of Hearts - Jason Derulo 




Love love love this song!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Some mix of songs by my local radio station DJ. o3o


----------



## muffun

Captains of the Sky - Sky Sailing


----------



## Nic

White Zombie - Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks and Cannibal Girls


----------



## Zurmi

Tinie Tempah - Pass Out


----------



## kalinn

Do You Know What it Feels Like - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Nightray

Go Google it - Luka and Gakupo


----------



## Micah

The Hunger - Fireflight


----------



## Lisathegreat!

What is Love? - Nevershoutnever.


----------



## kalinn

My Immortal - Evanescence


----------



## Princess

Brian Eno - MGMT


----------



## Micah

Forgive Me - Group 1 Crew


----------



## muffun

Lucky - Radiohead


----------



## Micah

Can't Go On - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Thunder

Start the Show - JET


----------



## Bacon Boy

All My Heart ~ Stellar Kart


----------



## Micah

Phantom of the Opera - Nightwish


----------



## kalinn

One Tribe - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Cottonball

Like we used to -- A Rocket To The Moon.


----------



## Thunder

When I'm Gone - Eminem


----------



## kalinn

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> When I'm Gone - Eminem


<33 


She Got Her Own - Jamie Foxx


----------



## Princess

Break it Up - These Kids Wear Crowns
<3


----------



## Micah

Outta Space Love - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Thunder

Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny: Destiny Will Tell


----------



## Cottonball

Stays four the same -- The ready set.


----------



## kalinn

Dynamite - Taio Cruz


----------



## Thunder

Start the Show - JET


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Can't Stand It - Nevershoutnever.

<3


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Shake ~ The Elms


----------



## Chubbunz

the Beatles - I'm only sleeping


----------



## Rocketman

Crocodile Rock- Elton John


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Can't Stand It - Nevershoutnever.
> 
> <3


<3





Life of the party -- A Rocket To The Moon.


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/AoHaDrifdbU


----------



## Rocketman

http://www.youtube.com/v/U7wwZVB4yMI

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road- by Elton John


----------



## Cottonball

Mr.right -- A Rocket To The Moon.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Vampire Weekend - White Sky.


----------



## Princess

White Sky - Vampire Weekend

Edit: woah wtf Trevor. XD


----------



## Chubbunz

Gorillaz - Rock the House


----------



## Cottonball

Baby we're invincible -- A Rocket To The Moon.


----------



## Micah

Another Name - Philmont


----------



## Cottonball

Sing, baby -- Farewell

<3

Down on your luck these days are numbered one by one. One in a million baby, that's just how it goes.


----------



## Micah

Back Down - Philmont


----------



## Caius

Jaws theme.


----------



## Nightray

Do You Want To - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Kiley

Pachuca sunrise- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Amaranth - Nightwish


----------



## Kiley

The game needed me- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Bye Bye Beautiful - Nightwish


----------



## Princess

Still Ballin - 2Pac


----------



## Micah

Watch It Burn - Disciple


----------



## Rocketman

Tiny Dancer, Bennie and the Jets, Rocket Man, Goodbye Yellow Brick Road, The *censored.4.0* is Back, and Honky Cat. Can't stop listening to those.


----------



## Chubbunz

John Lennon - Mother


----------



## Rocketman

Chubbunz said:
			
		

> John Lennon - Mother


Great song.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - Maybe Tomorrow.


----------



## Chubbunz

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Chubbunz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Lennon - Mother
> 
> 
> 
> Great song.
Click to expand...

yeah its awesome


----------



## kalinn

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## Ron Swanson

kalinn said:
			
		

> I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


I WILL BREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK.

Vampire Weekend - Holiday.


----------



## kalinn

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm So Sick - Flyleaf
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL BREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK.
Click to expand...

INTO YOUR THOOOUUGGHHTSSSSS 
xD 


Find Your Love - Drake


----------



## Caius

I'M A BEE i'M A BEE I'M A BEE


----------



## Ron Swanson

Zr388 said:
			
		

> I'M A BEE i'M A BEE I'M A BEE


NO I'M A WASP. 

Kiley & Kalinn singing Gold Digger.
xD


----------



## Thunder

Shinedown - Diamond Eyes


----------



## Chubbunz

Beatles - Strawberry fields forever


----------



## Thunder

Satellite Skin - Modest Mouse


----------



## kalinn

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M A BEE i'M A BEE I'M A BEE
> 
> 
> 
> NO I'M A WASP.
> 
> Kiley & Kalinn singing Gold Digger.
> xD
Click to expand...

xDD 


SHE TAKE MY MONEYYY


----------



## Ricano

The Raconteurs - Salute Your Solution


----------



## Princess

I think ur a contra - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Princess

Happiness by the Kilowatt - Alexisonfire


----------



## muffun

I Heart NY - Samuel


----------



## Jas0n

The Setting Sun - Switchfoot


----------



## Ron Swanson

Bruno Mars - All About You.


----------



## muffun

Growing Old is Getting Old - Silversun Pickups


----------



## Cottonball

Fer Sure -- The Medic Droid.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Maroon 5 - Misery.


----------



## Princess

California English - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Thunder

Injection - Rise Against


----------



## crazyredd45

Get by with a little help with my friends-Joe Cocker


----------



## PoxyLemon

Snow Fairy - FUNKIST


----------



## Thunder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vfXI3SkO94


----------



## Numner

*censored.3.0* You - Cee Lo Green

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsoJea3jP1E [language ololROFL]


----------



## Ron Swanson

No Doubt - Hella Good.


----------



## Psychonaut

Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## DarthGohan1

the who - who are you


----------



## Psychonaut

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


----------



## Smugleaf

Ageha - Ryu


----------



## Psychonaut

I turned into a martian - the misfits


----------



## Thunder

Pray Tell - Anberlin


----------



## AC kween

The Pokemon Theme song 8D
Ah...my childhood...


----------



## Niya

DVDs : "Martin" reruns


----------



## Cottonball

NOTHING CONSIDERING MY SPEAKERS DONT WORK ANYMORE... ;_;

Oh how I miss A Rocket To The Moon.. This would be the time i'd turn on Mr.Right..

</3 R.I.P Kelsi's laptop speakers, and how hopefully there just going to be bipolar and work tomorrow but then not the next day.


----------



## Niya

Song name: Growling Tummy     

Artist: I'm Hungry and I Want Some Food

Everyone's heard this one before...


----------



## Ron Swanson

MGMT - The Youth.


----------



## kalinn

Rock That Body - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Psychonaut

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> NOTHING CONSIDERING MY SPEAKERS DONT WORK ANYMORE... ;_;
> 
> Oh how I miss A Rocket To The Moon.. This would be the time i'd turn on Mr.Right..
> 
> </3 R.I.P Kelsi's laptop speakers, and how hopefully there just going to be bipolar and work tomorrow but then not the next day.


headphones/male to male audio cable, plugged into your tv  

We Are 138 - The Misfits


----------



## Josh

Miss Me - Drake feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Micah

Invisible - The Letter Black


----------



## Rocketman

Honky Cat- Elton John


----------



## Psychonaut

Battery - Metallica


----------



## Micah

Dear X (You Don't Own Me) - Disciple


----------



## Rocketman

Fool on the Hill- The Beatles


The good stuff right there.


----------



## princess-zelda-3

ich will keinen mann- by Jasmin Tabatabai


----------



## Rocketman

Levon- Elton John

This song is amazing.


----------



## Psychonaut

Last Dinosaur - the pillows


----------



## Rocketman

The *censored.4.0* is Back- Elton John


----------



## Psychonaut

Blues Drive Monster - the pillows (<3)


----------



## Micah

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## Rocketman

http://www.youtube.com/v/tr2oPRrjrOw&feature=related

2006 performance.


----------



## Micah

Falling Inside The Black - Skillet

_Don't leave me here like this
Can't hear me scream from the abyss
And now I wish for you
My desire_


----------



## Psychonaut

my sig.  true story.

crazy sunshine - the pillows


----------



## Lisathegreat!

BigCityDreams - Nevershoutnever.

<3333333


----------



## Psychonaut

Funny Bunny - the pillows


----------



## Rocketman

Tangled Up In Blue- Bob Dylan

All The Girls Love Alice- Elton John


----------



## Cottonball

On the brightside -- Never Shout Never


Your as tall as your heart will let you be, and your only as small as the world will make you seem, when the going gets tough just look on the brightside your roughly six feet tall.

<3


----------



## Cottonball

Happy -- Never Shout Never

You make me happy, wether you like it or not we should be , like I said from the start im so happy. Now your the one I want for the rest of my days, your the rest of my days.


HE PLAYS THE UKULELE IN THE SONG. I Like it..


----------



## Cottonball

Bohemian rhapsody -- Covered by Never Shout Never..


Wish he covered Somebody To Love by Queen.. Thats my favorite by Queen.


----------



## Psychonaut

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Bohemian rhapsody -- Covered by Never Shout Never..
> 
> 
> Wish he covered Somebody To Love by Queen.. Thats my favorite by Queen.


needs more don't stop me now, imo


----------



## Cottonball

New sensation -- INXS


Love this song.

Live baby live, now that the day is over. I got a new sensation. Sleep baby sleep, now that the night is over and the sun comes like a god into our room. Going to pull on you, new sensation. Right now.


----------



## Micah

Round & Round (Dave Aude Mix) - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Cottonball

FUUUUUUU

Pretty vegas  by INXS just came on and I was going to play Queen now I got hooked on this song..


----------



## Cottonball

Dont stop me now -- Queen

Happy Naut?



EDIT: Oh god.. too slow.

Somebody to love -- Queen


<3<3<3<3<3<3

Plus I feel like singing and im good at holding the notes. :]


----------



## Psychonaut

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Dont stop me now -- Queen
> 
> Happy Naut?


I meant hey needed to do a cover. but yes.  yes I am.

*thank you*

crazy legs ballad - brendan small


----------



## Cottonball

Magic carpet ride -- Stepphenwolf

Well, you dont know what we can find why dont you come with me little girl on a magic carpet ride. You dont know what you can find, why dont you tell your dreams to me.


----------



## Micah

Round & Round - A cover by me. It's pretty epic. XD


----------



## Cottonball

She said -- Stephen Jerzak

She's a queen but she wont put a fight, everybody knows shes a hooker even though its not quite right.So I laugh through my teeth again.


----------



## Micah

Falling Down - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Cottonball

Dare for distance -- Stephen Jerzak 


Never Shout Never cover..


OHHHHHH  sounds like acoustic.  <3


----------



## Cottonball

Big city dreams -- Stephen Jerzak

God he sounds ******** in this song.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Heres a photo so you know what he looks like</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Cottonball

Breathe -- Stephen Jerzak.

I do believe its a cover by Taylor Swift.

I can't breathe
Without you, but I have to


----------



## Micah

I Got U - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Cottonball

We dont need no education -- Pink floyd


[If thats not the actual name of that song, thats what my ipod says]

Hey teacher! Leave those kids alone.


----------



## Cottonball

Im just listening to the whole Dark Side Of The Moon album.. so yeah..

:]


Top 5 of my favorite albums.

<3


----------



## Cottonball

Money -- Pink Floyd


MONNNEY.. is a crime.


----------



## Micah

Bring Me To Life - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## kalinn

If We Ever Meet Again - Timbaland Ft. Katy Perry


----------



## Kiley

Little lovers so polite- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Micah

Battle Lines - Disciple


----------



## Thunder

Injection - Rise Against


----------



## Bacon Boy

Final Destination ~ University of Maryland's Gamer Symphony Orchestra


----------



## muffun

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Micah

The Way You Move - Since October


----------



## kalinn

I Want You - Savage Garden


----------



## Micah

Life, Scars, Apologies - Since October


----------



## Rocketman

One of The Best Songs Ever- Elton John



Tiny Dancer


----------



## Micah

Crying Shame - Since October


----------



## Micah

Holiday - Britt Nicole


----------



## muffun

Cocoon - Dan Black


----------



## Thunder

Drumming Song - Florence and The Machine

I love her voice o3o


----------



## Rocketman

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road- Elton John


----------



## Micah

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Drumming Song - Florence and The Machine
> 
> I love her voice o3o


My friend's been singing her/their music non-stop this past week. >_>

Don't Follow - Since October


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drumming Song - Florence and The Machine
> 
> I love her voice o3o
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's been singing her/their music non-stop this past week. >_>
> 
> Don't Follow - Since October
Click to expand...

Heh, that must be fun.

Sleepyhead - Passion Pit


----------



## Rocketman

Say Say Say- Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson

Golden Slumbers- Live Performance by Paul McCartney


----------



## Thunder

Pray Tell - Anberlin


----------



## Cottonball

Coffee and cigarettes -- Never Shout Never.

New favorite song.. <3


----------



## Cottonball

Big city dreams acoustic --- NSN


<3 x 236758932587438532


----------



## Cottonball

Somewhere over the rainbow -- Wizard Of Oz


I srsly love this movie. I have it on my ipod.


----------



## Cottonball

The time of your life -- A Bugs Life


----------



## Bacon Boy

That's Amore ~ Dean MArtin


----------



## Ron Swanson

Minus The Bear - Ice Monster [Acoustic]


----------



## Cottonball

Annabelle -- A Rocket To The Moon.


----------



## Cottonball

Pine tree state -- Sparks The Rescue.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Miracles ~ Newsboys


----------



## Cottonball

If the moon fell down tonight -- Chase Coy


----------



## Bacon Boy

Until My Heart Caves In ~ Stellar Kart


----------



## Rocketman

Honky Cat- Elton John


http://www.youtube.com/v/ZKJ_NOcCugk&feature=related

Crocodile Rock- Holy crap, this one is fast. Sped up version.


----------



## Psychonaut

Instant Music - the pillows


----------



## Rocketman

Jealous Guy- John Lennon


----------



## muffun

The Suburbs - Arcade Fire


----------



## Psychonaut

Crazy Sunshine - the pillows


----------



## muffun

Month of May - Arcade Fire


----------



## Psychonaut

White Ash - the pillows


----------



## Rocketman

Burn Down The Mission- Elton John


----------



## Micah

Unstoppable - The Big Wig Project


----------



## Rocketman

Levon.


Goodnight guys. Till Tomorrow.  ^_^


----------



## Ron Swanson

Hellogoodbye - Dear Jamie... Sincerely Me.


----------



## Micah

Fire With Fire - The Letter Black


----------



## Ron Swanson

Death Cab For Cutie - The Sound Of Settling.


----------



## Micah

iContact - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sons of Liberty Theme ~ Harry Gregson-Williams


----------



## Micah

I See You - Group 1 Crew


----------



## AndyB

Any Way You Want It - Journey


----------



## Micah

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Rocketman

Candle in the Wind (1997)- Elton John

Such a great song.


----------



## Vooloo

Toosenbo - Hatsune Miku


----------



## Rocketman

Can You Feel the Love Tonight- Elton John


From "The Lion King"


----------



## Ron Swanson

Big Bang - Day After Day.


----------



## Micah

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bizarre Love Triangle ~ Computer Club


----------



## Micah

The Hospital - And Then There Were None


----------



## muffun

Standard Bitter Love Song #7 - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Micah

So High - Group 1 Crew


----------



## kenziegirl

Rihanna - Disturbia


----------



## Micah

Got Dynamite - Demi Lovato


----------



## Nightray

Sleepless Beauty - Nittle Grasper


----------



## Thunder

Leave out all the Rest (Mike Shinoda remix) - Linkin Park


----------



## Thunder

Injection - Rise Against


----------



## Bacon Boy

How Machines Fly ~ Quinn Fox


----------



## Psychonaut

Carnival - the pillows


----------



## muffun

Dark Come Soon - Tegan And Sara


----------



## Psychonaut

Instant Music - the pillows

aka my sig


----------



## Bacon Boy

Nothin' To Do With Love ~ The Elms


----------



## AndyB

Sexy eyes - Dr. Hook


----------



## Psychonaut

One Life - the pillows


----------



## AndyB

Steel rail blues -  Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Psychonaut

Scoff - Nirvana


----------



## AndyB

Midnight Walker - Bohren & Der Club Of Gore


----------



## Psychonaut

Every Word Is A Knife In My Ear (Moon Version) - The Bravery

*Tiny Dancer (Cover, obviously) - Ben Folds*


----------



## Micah

Transcend - Group 1 Crew

EARGASM. Best thing I've heard in a looooong time. <3


----------



## Thunder

Still Waiting - Sum 41


----------



## Psychonaut

Like A California King - Everclear


----------



## muffun

Space Monkey-  Placebo


----------



## Elliot

The kill ~ 30 seconds to mars.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Death Cab For Cutie - Grapevine Fires.


----------



## Micah

Bed Intruder (Cover) - Hayley Williams, Jordan Pundik & Ethan Luck


----------



## Psychonaut

Last Dinosaur - the pillows


----------



## Bacon Boy

Dance or Die ~ Family Force 5
On full blast
BD


----------



## Kiley

Calender hung itself- Bright Eyes


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Dance or Die ~ Family Force 5
> On full blast
> BD


Oh man, now I have to go listen to that song. :throwingrottenapples: 

Care Too Much - The Letter Black


----------



## Josh

Feel Love - Sean Garrett feat Drake


----------



## Micah

Firestarter - KJ-52 feat. Manwell and Blanca Reyes


----------



## Nightray

Do You Want To - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Micah

Rainbow Road - Rhymes With Stomach


----------



## Conor

Helicopter - Bloc Party


----------



## Psychonaut

Bombshell - Operation Ivy


----------



## Zombie

You're probably going to begin to hate me in this thread with my (What you will probably think is) awful music taste because I pretty much only like Pop (Not always mainstream either).

Sell Me Candy - Rihanna


----------



## Psychonaut

Zombie said:
			
		

> You're probably going to begin to hate me in this thread with my (What you will probably think is) awful music taste because I pretty much only like Pop (Not always mainstream either).
> 
> Sell Me Candy - Rihanna


it's cool, bro.  it's just a what music are you listening to thread, no biggie 

Top Yourself - The Raconteurs


----------



## brotatochip

Pretty Boy Swag - Soulja Boy


----------



## Psychonaut

Many Shades of Black - The Raconteurs


----------



## williamd

mostly shiningbolt remixes


----------



## Ron Swanson

Mike Tompkins - Teenage Dream/Just The Way You Are (Acapella Cover).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlW5c4tInvY


----------



## Psychonaut

Five on the Five - The Raconteurs (just mark me down as listening to consolers of the lonely, i guess.)


----------



## Micah

The Last Night - Skillet


----------



## Zombie

SOS - Rihanna (I'm in such a Rihanna Mood today, getting ready for her new single!)


----------



## Cottonball

She said -- Stephen Jerzak


----------



## Colour Bandit

THE TIMELORDS/KLF - Doctorin' The Tardis

Right now I'm in to TROCK(Time Lord Rock ) so I'm listening to bands like Chameleon Circuit and The Timelords.

Paramore- Brick by Boring Brick

But don't worry I still like Paramore.


----------



## Nightray

Schweine - Glukoza


----------



## Micah

Crush - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Zombie

Stupid in Love (Chew Fu Small Room Fix) - Rihanna


----------



## Psychonaut

Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## Micah

The Flame In All Of Us - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Kiley

Alfie- Lily Allen


----------



## Zombie

Stand Back - Sky Ferreira


----------



## Cottonball

Stay gold -- A Bird A Sparrow
New favorite band  ^^


----------



## Cottonball

Dakota -- A Rocket To The Moon


----------



## Zombie

Don't Play Nice - Verbalicious (Natalia Kills)


----------



## Ron Swanson

Sara Bareilles - King of Anything.


----------



## Micah

Cloak and Dagger - And Then There Were None


----------



## Kiley

Sweet disposition- The temper trap


----------



## Zombie

Glaciers - Her Majesty & The Wolves


----------



## Cottonball

Float on -- Modest Mouse


----------



## Kiley

If she wants me- Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Cottonball

Bullets in a music box -- Asking Alexandra


----------



## Zombie

You - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## Rocketman

Rocket Man!


----------



## williamd

Hey There Dahlila


----------



## Nic

Iron Maiden - Powerslave - Live After Death


----------



## muffun

Pure Morning - Placebo


----------



## Kiley

Young folks- Peter Bjorn and John


----------



## Micah

Dream Is Collapsing - Hans Zimmer - Inception Soundtrack


----------



## Psychonaut

Clayman - In Flames


----------



## Micah

Starstruck - Lady Gaga


----------



## Chubbunz

We like Sports - The Lonely Island


----------



## Caius

My roommate be a creeper. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azs-0ouzs0E


----------



## Cottonball

Dakota -- A Rocket To The Moon.


<3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silversun Pickups - Substitution


----------



## williamd

Ateyu-Falling down


----------



## Rocketman

AND HE SHALL BE LEVON!
IN TRADITION WITHA FAMILY PLAN!


----------



## Kiley

Walking on a dream- Empire of the sun


----------



## Josh

I can Transform Ya - Chris Brown feat. Lil Wayne & Swizz Beatz


----------



## Leslie141

Vocaloid - Ievan Polkka


----------



## Micah

Thank The Watchmaker (Acoustic) - And Then There Were None


----------



## gerardo781

The Wind Cries Mary- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Josh

Spit in your face - Kevin Rudolf feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Micah

Beautiful - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Kiley

Heartbreak warfare- John Mayer


----------



## Micah

Put Like That (Remix) - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Psychonaut

Sad Sad Kiddie - the pillows


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> On the brightside -- Never Shout Never
> 
> 
> Your as tall as your heart will let you be, and your only as small as the world will make you seem, when the going gets tough just look on the brightside your roughly six feet tall.
> 
> <3


o: <3

Happy - NeverShoutNever


----------



## Psychonaut

Rever's Ede - the pillows


----------



## Micah

Who Owns My Heart - Miley Cyrus

;D


----------



## Psychonaut

One Life - the pillows


----------



## kalinn

Candyland Wedding - Kill Paradise - Jersey Shore Soundtrack


----------



## Rocketman

I absolutely love this song.


Goodbye Norma Jean
Though I never knew you at all
You had the grace to hold yourself
While those around you crawled
They crawled out of the woodwork
And they whispered into your brain
They set you on the treadmill
And they made you change your name

And it seems to me you lived your life
Like a candle in the wind
Never knowing who to cling to
When the rain set in
And I would have liked to have known you
But I was just a kid
Your candle burned out long before
Your legend ever did

Loneliness was tough
The toughest role you ever played
Hollywood created a superstar
And pain was the price you paid
Even when you died
Oh the press still hounded you
All the papers had to say
Was that Marilyn was found in the nude

Goodbye Norma Jean
Though I never knew you at all
You had the grace to hold yourself
While those around you crawled
Goodbye Norma Jean
From the young man in the 22nd row
Who sees you as something more than sexual
More than just our Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Micah

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Psychonaut

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Micah

Hey Driftwood (Tides) - Children 18:3


----------



## Colour Bandit

Crushcrushcrush- Paramore


----------



## Micah

Can't Be Tamed - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Colour Bandit

The Catalyst- Linkin Park


----------



## Psychonaut

Instant Music - the pillows

tl;dr my sig.


----------



## Micah

Liberty Walk - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Rocketman

Burn Down the Mission- Elton John

Indian Sunset- Elton John


----------



## Micah

Tonight - tobyMac feat. John Cooper


----------



## Kiley

Jubella- Alexisonfire


----------



## Micah

Look Away - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## crazyredd45

Stuck in the middle- stealers wheel


----------



## Thunder

Drumming Song - Florence and The Machine

I've been listenin' to Florence a little too much lately.


----------



## kalinn

I Like It - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Thunder

Injection - Rise Against


----------



## Thunder

Diamond Eyes - Shinedown

It's weird, usually with music, i find five new songs to listen to, and only listen to those until i find another five songs


----------



## Josh

Deuces - Chris Brown feat. Tyga + Kevin McCall


----------



## kalinn

Just the Way You Are - Bruno Mars


----------



## Bacon Boy

"Cosmic Transformations ~ Theme of L'il Traveller" ~ Adhesive_Boy


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Jane Doe - NeverShoutNever

my siggy. :3


----------



## Thunder

Midnight Show - The Killers


----------



## Cottonball

The office theme music.


----------



## Josh

Money to Blow - Birdman feat. Drake & Lil Wayne


----------



## kalinn

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> The office theme music.


That's my favoritest theme song!! 


If We Ever Meet Again - Timbaland ft. Katy Perry


----------



## Cottonball

kalinn said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The office theme music.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favoritest theme song!!
> 
> 
> If We Ever Meet Again - Timbaland ft. Katy Perry
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the bus from Little Miss Sunshine.









LOVE THAT MOVIE.


----------



## Thunder

The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die


----------



## Psychonaut

Thunderstruck -AC/DC


----------



## muffun

Aerodynamic - Daft Punk


----------



## Thunder

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck -AC/DC


so i herd u liek listenin 2 me


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lower Norfari ~ Stemage


----------



## muffun

Something About Us - Daft Punk


----------



## Cottonball

My brother repeatedly singing my cats name. And yelling at him because he ran away from him.

^_^


----------



## Psychonaut

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck -AC/DC
> 
> 
> 
> so i herd u liek listenin 2 me
Click to expand...

you know it.

american psycho - the misfits


----------



## Cottonball

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck -AC/DC
> 
> 
> 
> so i herd u liek listenin 2 me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> american psycho - the misfits
Click to expand...

Great I now have American Psycho by I think by Treble Charger. Too lazy go go see my ipod.


----------



## Psychonaut

speak of the devil - misfits

then/now, fiend without a face - the misfits


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

The Gregory Brothers,  featuring Antoine Dodson - Bed Intruder Song

I had to.


----------



## Thunder

Passion Pit - Sleepyhead (Neo Tokyo remix)


----------



## Rocketman

All The Girls Love Alice- E. J.


----------



## Kiley

Little lovers so polite- Silversun Pickups


----------



## Rocketman

Bad- Micheal Jackson, the King of 80's pop.

Great song. Beats Lady Gaga's dance anyday.


----------



## Thunder

God's Gonna Cut You Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kiley

Lemurs, man, lemurs- Minus the bear


----------



## Rocketman

Black or White- M.J.

Hey Macaulay Culkin's in this video.


----------



## Thunder

I Can't Stay - The Killers


----------



## Rocketman

Can You Feel the Love Tonight- Elton John

Such a great song...


Dang.


----------



## Psychonaut

Die, Die My Darling - The Misfits


----------



## muffun

Congratulations - MGMT


----------



## Psychonaut

Bullet - The Misfits


----------



## Bacon Boy

Devastation and Reform ~ Relient K


----------



## Psychonaut

We Bite - the misfits


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spirit Thing ~ Newsboys


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Helicopter ~ Bloc Party.


----------



## Micah

Two More Lonely People - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Numner

Cee-Lo Feat. 50 Cent - *censored.3.0* You


----------



## muffun

Cosmic Love - Florence and the Machine


----------



## Bacon Boy

Born Again ~ Newsboys


----------



## Psychonaut

Attitude - Misfits


----------



## muffun

Dog Days Are Over - Florence and the Machine


----------



## Jas0n

What sounds like 2 women smashing their heads against a concrete wall.


----------



## Thunder

Muffun said:
			
		

> Dog Days Are Over - Florence and the Machine


I love that song 

Don't Panic - Coldplay


----------



## Psychonaut

the best god in show - nofx


----------



## Thunder

All These Things I've Done - The Killers


----------



## Psychonaut

Stickin' in my eye - nofx & rancid


----------



## Micah

In The Dark - Flyleaf


----------



## Psychonaut

She's Nubs - nofx


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Santeria ~ Sublime


----------



## Psychonaut

My Sig

Tunak Tunak Tun - Daler Mehndi


----------



## Micah

A Tower Of Ashes - Theocracy


----------



## Riri

Snake Eater by Cynthia Harell
*still doesn't know whether the artist or title goes first when using the dash*


----------



## Micah

How We Roll - Britt Nicole

I prefer the song first, then the artist, but I've seen it both ways.


----------



## Trundle

"The Price is Right" theme song.


----------



## Micah

Welcome to the Show - Britt Nicole


----------



## Colour Bandit

The Catalyst-Linkin Park


----------



## Josh

What If I kissed you - Drake


----------



## Psychonaut

Heavy Bieber Ft. Scoutacris - Baby


----------



## Kiley

Man overboard- Blink-182


----------



## muffun

Congratulations - MGMT


----------



## Thunder

Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest (Mike Shinoda Remix)


----------



## Zombie

Lost - Katy Perry


----------



## Liv

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry


----------



## Kiley

No it isn't- Plus 44


----------



## Zombie

Liquor Love - Jason Der


----------



## muffun

In The Aeroplane Over the Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Kiley

Adams song- Blink-182


----------



## Zombie

Mirrors - Natalia Kills


----------



## Liv

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## muffun

Oh Comely - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Kiley

Throwin' shapes- Minus the bear


----------



## Zombie

Real As It Gets (Ft. Young Jeezy) - Jay-Z


----------



## Thunder

Invaedurs mus dai - Teh Prawdijay


----------



## Liv

3oh!3 - My First Kiss (feat. Ke$ha)


----------



## Kiley

I lost all my money at the cockfights- Minus the bear


----------



## Zombie

Lemme Get That - Rihanna


----------



## Micah

The Ballad Of Saint Augustine - Disciple


----------



## Deleted User

Piano Sonata No. 11 In A, Rondo Alla Turca by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Micah

Dear X, You Don't Own Me - Disciple


----------



## Rocketman

Black Or White- MJ!!!

Dang, I love this song. Love all them.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Nelly Furtado Ft. Timbaland - Promiscuous.


----------



## Micah

Robot - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Princess

Boots Of Danger - Tokyo Police Club


----------



## Micah

In League With Cerberus - Immediate Music


----------



## muffun

Sunshine - Sparklehorse


----------



## Micah

Empyrean Mercenaries - Immediate


----------



## Chubbunz

Jimi Hendrix - Valleys of Neptune


----------



## Micah

Bed Intruder - Hayley Williams/Ethan Luck


----------



## muffun

Brian Eno - MGMT


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bed Intruder - Hayley Williams/Ethan Luck


Lol, i heard that version, weird version if i say so myself, lol. :0

You Found Me - The Fray


----------



## muffun

Such Great Heights - The Postal Service


----------



## Psychonaut

Tunak tunak tu - daler mhendi

or whatever my sig is.


----------



## Micah

No Plan B (Remix) - Group 1 Crew


----------



## David

Manipulation - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Thunder

For Reasons Unknown - The Killers


----------



## Princess

Let's Go Surfing - The Drums


----------



## Micah

Keys to the Kingdom - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Ron Swanson

Tiny Tim - Living In The Sunlight.


----------



## Chubbunz

The Who - I'm Free


----------



## Micah

Liberty Walk - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Thunder

Until the End - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Thunder

Drumming Song - Florence and the Machine


----------



## Cottonball

Coffee and cigarettes - Never Shout Never.

Coffee and Cigarettes are best when shared with you.
We'll go to Waffle House or your Mom's House,
And share a cup or two.

Yeah, I have friends, but they have friends,
And they have parties, and I'm so akward.
So whatta ya say, just as friends, we see a movie
This weekend, alright? Okay.


----------



## muffun

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Drumming Song - Florence and the Machine


This actually


----------



## Thunder

Muffun said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drumming Song - Florence and the Machine
> 
> 
> 
> This actually
Click to expand...

I can't stop listening to that song D:

Oh wait, i can: Metallingus - Alter Bridge


----------



## Micah

Trust In Me - Selena Gomez


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Trust In Me - Selena Gomez


Why so much Disney lately? D:

Injection - Rise Against


----------



## muffun

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drumming Song - Florence and the Machine
> 
> 
> 
> This actually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't stop listening to that song D:
> 
> Oh wait, i can: Metallingus - Alter Bridge
Click to expand...

It's the shiz.

Btw,
Two Headed Boy - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Thunder

Muffun said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drumming Song - Florence and the Machine
> 
> 
> 
> This actually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't stop listening to that song D:
> 
> Oh wait, i can: Metallingus - Alter Bridge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the shiz.
> 
> Btw,
> Two Headed Boy - Neutral Milk Hotel
Click to expand...

You can say that again.

Start the Show - JET


----------



## Cottonball

First dance - Never Shout Never.


----------



## muffun

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop listening to that song D:
> 
> Oh wait, i can: Metallingus - Alter Bridge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the shiz.
> 
> Btw,
> Two Headed Boy - Neutral Milk Hotel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can say that again.
> 
> Start the Show - JET
Click to expand...

that again. amidoinitrite

Holland 1945 - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Micah

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust In Me - Selena Gomez
> 
> 
> 
> Why so much Disney lately? D:
> 
> Injection - Rise Against
Click to expand...

I had my iPod on Shuffle. >_< My brother's obsessed with Selena Gomez and won't shut up about her new album coming out in a few weeks.

Can't Go On - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Zombie

Living on the Radio - Lady GaGa


----------



## Cottonball

Radio - Cash Cash


----------



## Micah

Clap Ya Hands - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Cottonball

Alejandro - Lady gaga


----------



## Micah

So High - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Deleted User

Anything Goes - Cole Porter


----------



## Bacon Boy

That's Amore ~ Dean Martin


----------



## Micah

Permanent December - Miley Cyrus

Somebody help. Please...


----------



## Ron Swanson

Super Junior M - Super Girl.


----------



## Princess

Crumz In My Lap - Glitter *censored.8.1*


----------



## David

take a minute - k'naan


----------



## Princess

Break It Up - These Kids Wear Crowns


----------



## Silentshadow

Simmer said:
			
		

> Anything Goes - Cole Porter


lolz yesss did you get that from Fallout 3? :3


----------



## Silentshadow

I was listening to Again from the FullMetal Alchemist Soundtrack but now its Strawberry Fields Forever by the Beatles <3 (I got a shirt from hot topic yesterday that says "Strawberry Fields Forever" on it with strawberries on it it's awesome ^~^)


----------



## crazyredd45

She caught the katy- blues Brothers soundtrack :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Micah

Come Back Home - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Ron Swanson

Journey - Don't Stop Believin'.


----------



## Micah

Take It There - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Cottonball

I want you to want me -- Cheap Trick


----------



## Thunder

Keane - Is It Any Wonder?


----------



## Thunder

Franz Ferdinand - Auf Achse


----------



## Jman

Daughtry - Home


----------



## Cottonball

Brown eyed girl  -- [I think] CCR


Im listening to the radio at the moment.


----------



## Cottonball

Iv'e got my mind set on you -- I dont know listening to radio


Going to take time a whole lot of precious time. And money a whole lot of spending money.Iv'e got my mind set on you.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Neon Trees - Animal.


----------



## crazyredd45

The old landmark- blues brothers sound track


----------



## Cottonball

Coffee and cigarettes -- Never Shout Never


----------



## PoxyLemon

The Catalyst - Linkin Park


----------



## Kiley

Always- Blink-182


----------



## OJ.

I Don't Care - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Micah

Overtake You - Red


----------



## Ron Swanson

http://www.youtube.com/v/20IVPMLApJk

;D


----------



## Micah

Music - Manic Drive


----------



## muffun

1983 - Neon Trees


----------



## Cottonball

We all fall down -- Farewell


----------



## Cottonball

Catch as catch can -- Farewell

Our story starts when I was fourteen years old:
my friends and I snuck out for our first punk show.
We stuffed our beds and stole my sister's car,
and spent the whole way there playing our air guitars.
I had no clue what I was getting myself into.

A few years later, met some guys in a rock band,
picked up a keyboard and I started singing.
We wrote some songs and played our local bars
but never would've guessed that we would ever make it this far.
Now and then, I still remember it sinking in.

I called my mom on the way from NC to LA
'cause it helped me to feel close to home.
I told her not to worry, got my best friends with me,
now I'm livin' my life on the road.

Brought back some stories from the places we'd been to
and learned a lot from all the drama we went through.
Then cut a record, started building a name,
got a real fanbase and our first taste of fame.
It's funny how life has a way of just working out.

I called my mom on the way from NC to LA
'cause it helped me to feel close to home.
I told her not to worry, got my best friends with me,
now I'm livin' my life on the road.

We've come a long way since the old days,
and I'm proud to say I wouldn't change anything at all.
'Cause once this road comes to an end,
I'll have the memories of when:
I found it so hard to see but mom tried to believe
that life on the road isn't bad,
'cause sooner or later, we all have to leave,
but I'll never forget my way back.

I called my mom on the way from NC to LA
'cause it helped me to feel close to home.
I told her not to worry, got my best friends with me,
now I'm livin' my life on the road.


----------



## Cottonball

A collect call to arms - Farewell

When your world changes upside down,
wait your turn because karma comes around.
Think of all that you've got
So find the power you have within,
and live up to the life you're livin' in.
Hey, but take the longshot.


----------



## Cottonball

Drop dead - Farewell


----------



## Cottonball

Shorelines - The Fastest Kid Alive


I shot for the moon but I hit the stars,
Then I thought I would land ontop the city skyline,
But I hit the shoreline

I can't walk straight 
But I never took a drink
I've never been the captain
but baby we're, baby we're about to sink!


----------



## Cottonball

-_- Gotta listen to the radio now my ipod died. 


And I have no clue what the hell is playing at he moment. lol


----------



## Leslie141

Roller Coaster Of Love by Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Cottonball

Should I stay or should I go - Clash


----------



## Ron Swanson

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Should I stay or should I go - Clash


sdfadsf love this song.

Innerpartysystem - Don't Stop.


----------



## kalinn

Hit Me With A Text - Jason Derulo 


"Hit me with a... text! let me know you're home alone. Freaky with that camera phone" XD


----------



## Cottonball

Cheater cheater best friend eater - Never Shout Never

Cause Oh, I know all about your type
You


----------



## Cottonball

Black betty - ZZ Top


----------



## Cottonball

This *censored.2.0*z getz old - Never Shout Never


Cause I've been
Looking up, looking down, looking side to side
Wondering why this world is the way that it is
And why my momma cries


----------



## Cottonball

Sellout - Never Shout Never

I'm sick of imagery
Instead of artistry
I'm sick of apathy
Instead of harmony
I'm sick of poets workin' part time jobs
While pissy people pick and choose the stars

I know that I should be
The last one to speak
About this but even sellouts have their dreams
Set the music free


----------



## Cottonball

Highway to hell - ACDC


----------



## Kiley

Into the mirror- Minus the bear


----------



## Micah

Tear It Down - Matthew "M-Dot" Finley/ Meaghan Jette Martin


----------



## Zachary

Don't stop believing - Journey


----------



## Ron Swanson

Passion Pit - The Reeling.


----------



## muffun

By Some Miracle - Philip Selway


----------



## Ron Swanson

Modest Mouse - Float On.


----------



## Josh

Check It Out - Will.I.Am feat. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Micah

Can I Have This Dance - HSM 3


----------



## kalinn

About You Now - Miranda Cosgove


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

She Loves Everybody ~ Chester French


----------



## Cottonball

We'll all be a dream - We The Kings


----------



## YouPieToo?

Sleepy headassion Pit


----------



## YouPieToo?

Now FireFlys

Love that song 

Sorry if this is a bump
http://www.youtube.com/v/oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=related&autoplay=1


----------



## muffun

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who


----------



## Colour Bandit

Paramore-Brick by boring Brick.


----------



## Smugleaf

YouPieToo? said:
			
		

> Now FireFlys
> 
> Love that song
> 
> Sorry if this is a bump
> nolol


you sneaky little *censored.4.0*.

@topic, Sakuya's Theme - Flowering Night - COOL&CREATE Remix


----------



## Thunder

Florence and The Machine - Swimming


----------



## Thunder

The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die


----------



## Thunder

Florence & The Machine - Rabbit Heart (Live)

oh noes, triple post.


----------



## Smugleaf

Pokey Means Business (Piano Remix)


----------



## Ron Swanson

Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down.


----------



## Cottonball

All right now -- Bad Company


----------



## Psychonaut

Instant Music - the pillows


----------



## Shinykiro

Trust Me by Matsush ita Yuuya <3


----------



## YouPieToo?

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> YouPieToo? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now FireFlys
> 
> Love that song
> 
> Sorry if this is a bump
> nolol
> 
> 
> 
> you sneaky little *censored.4.0*.
> 
> @topic, Sakuya's Theme - Flowering Night - COOL&CREATE Remix
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Micah

Breaking - Anberlin


----------



## Thunder

Linkin Park - Waiting For The End

...Doesn't really sound like them :/


----------



## Thunder

Never Gonna Be Alone - Nickelback


----------



## Micah

Movin' - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Thunder

Mind Heist - Zack Hemsey


----------



## Thunder

Losing Touch - The Killers


----------



## Cottonball

Just another one - A Rocket To The Moon


----------



## Bacon Boy

Black Russian on the Rocks ~ Dale North & Mustin


----------



## Thunder

Florence and The Machine - Dog Days Are Over


----------



## Psychonaut

Last Dinosaur - the pillows
Sad Sad Kiddie - " "


----------



## Micah

To The Wolves - Anberlin


----------



## Thunder

The Killers - Read My Mind


----------



## NikoKing

Magic - B.O.B ft. Rivers Cuomo

song of the summer right there imo.


----------



## crazyredd45

we no speak americano-yolando b cool and d cup


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Neighborhood #3 (Power Out) ~ Arcade Fire


----------



## Psychonaut

http://www.youtube.com/v/lX9ZrviTxlA&feature=related


----------



## Kiley

Horchata- Vampire Weekend


----------



## Micah

Fire In The Kitchen - Manafest feat. Trevor McNevan


----------



## Psychonaut

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>what i'm listening to</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/OMQKGMS_Df4</div>


----------



## Micah

The Hospital - And Then There Were None


----------



## Ron Swanson

Bruno Mars Ft. Cee-Lo & B.O.B. - The Other Side.


----------



## muffun

Headfirst Slide Into Cooperstown On A Bad Bet - Fall Out Boy

lol, nostalgia.


----------



## tuala_94

The Script;; For the first time.


----------



## kalinn

Dynamite - Taio Cruz 


Had this song stuck in my head all day longgg.


----------



## muffun

The (Shipped) Gold Standard - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Psychonaut

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>what i'm listening to</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/OMQKGMS_Df4</div>


this


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep soundtrack <3


----------



## Colour Bandit

Coldplay- Viva La Vida


----------



## Zombie

For The First Time - The Script


----------



## Ron Swanson

Spose - I'm Awesome.


----------



## Micah

Locked In A Cage - Skillet


----------



## crazyredd45

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> we no speak americano-yolando b cool and d cup


this


----------



## Micah

Wounded - The Letter Black


----------



## Josh

Still Fly - Drake


----------



## Rocketman

Bed of Roses- Bon Jovi


----------



## muffun

Oh La - Ra Ra Riot


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Dear Agony - Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Killers - Spaceman.


----------



## Rocketman

This is it- MICHAEL JACKSON


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Killers - When You Were Young.


----------



## Rocketman

Viva la Vida- Coldplay

I don't get why it's called that though.


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Killers - Shadowplay.
Obsessing again.


----------



## Rocketman

Toes- Zac Brown Band


----------



## Kiley

Pachuca sunrise- Minus the Bear


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Ting Tings - Keep Your Head.


----------



## Thunder

Linkin Park - Waiting For The End


----------



## Micah

Something New - Fireflight


----------



## Princess

Future Reflections - MGMT


----------



## Micah

Eternity - Disciple


----------



## Chubbunz

The Lonely Island - Punch you in the Jeans


----------



## kalinn

You're My Favorite Song - Camp Rock 2 
:L


----------



## Micah

Walking on the Stars - Group 1 Crew


----------



## gerardo781

Dead Meat- Sean Lennon


----------



## kalinn

You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift 
XD rofl Ron


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Girlfriend ~ Avril Lavigne

XD Kalinn


----------



## crazyredd45

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we no speak americano-yolando b cool and d cup
> 
> 
> 
> this
Click to expand...

this


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Engine Driver ~ The Decembrists


----------



## Micah

As A Blonde - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Nightray

Drawing Days - SPLAY


----------



## Josh

Rap Song - T-Pain feat. Rick Ross


----------



## kalinn

Why - Secondhand Serenade 


 T_T


----------



## Micah

The Show - Since October


----------



## Rocketman

Civil War- Guns N Roses


----------



## bennyzv

STALE CUPCAKES


----------



## Bacon Boy

Something About You ~ MercyMe


----------



## kalinn

:0 

Something About Us - Daft Punk 
inb4somethingaboutme/her/him/it


----------



## Micah

Movin' - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Rocketman

http://www.youtube.com/v/6jIKeIRuyx4


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spirit Thing ~ Newsboys


----------



## Niya

Fireworks-Drake


----------



## Psychonaut

sunburn - muse


----------



## Niya

go all the way- perry (not katy, lol)


----------



## Psychonaut

Muscle Museum - Muse


----------



## Niya

Possibility- (forgot the artist )


----------



## Psychonaut

Salute Your Solution - The Raconteurs
You Don't Understand Me - " "


----------



## Rocketman

http://www.youtube.com/v/QIc8tYOofJ8

Amazing good song.

Elton John has more talent in his finger than most pop singers today.

I don't know. Maybe my opinion is just really biased.

Wait, it is.

He can sing much better. This was in a time when there wasn't auto-tune to just stick on anybody.


----------



## Niya

Baby- Justin Bieber (lol, kidding..but it IS catchy)

September- Temptations


----------



## Rocketman

http://www.youtube.com/user/Kpspen?feature=mhum#p/f/60/U7wwZVB4yMI


----------



## Niya

Winner- Justin Timberlake, Jamie Foxx, and someone else's name that escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sacred Grove ~ ZREO


----------



## Kiley

Innocent- Taylor Swift


----------



## Rocketman

Empty Sky- Elton John


----------



## Niya

Black or White- Michael Jackson


----------



## muffun

Kiley said:
			
		

> Innocent- Taylor Swift


fagshfashjfasgf

Lucky - Radiohead


----------



## Rocketman

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Black or White- Michael Jackson


Awesome song.

Most people on here posts songs I'm unfamiliar with, or groups I've never heard of.


----------



## Niya

It's my favorite song! : D

And yeah, I haven't heard of most of these songs either. :L I like to go on iTunes and search them for fun.


----------



## Rocketman

Maybe I'm Amazed- Paul McCartney


----------



## Kiley

Honestly?- American Football


----------



## Niya

Irreplaceable- Beyonce

(I usually don't like Beyonce much, but this song is really good. Heh. That reminds me. My geography teacher in 7th grade couldn't pronounce her name. She called her "Bay-Once" and "Buoyance")


----------



## NikoKing

Not Afraid - Eminem.

it's overrated but I still like it  .


----------



## Kiley

Florida- Modest Mouse


----------



## Niya

Supermassive Black Hole- Muse


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tye'd love this:

It Doesn't Matter (SA1) ~ Crush 40


----------



## Niya

Say Ahh- Trey Songz


----------



## Rocketman

Don't Stop Til You Get Enough


----------



## Deleted User

Zelda ocarina of time soundtrack


----------



## Micah

Watch It Burn - Disciple


----------



## Josh

Feel Love - Sean Garrett feat. Drake


----------



## Bacon Boy

Somewhere In The Middle ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## xbreaathe

For All Those Sleeping - I Hate To See You Go


----------



## Josh

Baby - Justin Beiber feat. Ludacris


----------



## Bacon Boy

Final Flight ~ Darkesword


----------



## Micah

The Show - Since October


----------



## muffun

Dreamt For Light Years In the Belly of a Mountain - Sparklehorse


----------



## Rocketman

Was just listening to Empty Garden

By Elton John, in dedication to John Lennon


----------



## Niya

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Don't Stop Til You Get Enough


I love you. Lol just kidding! I love that song!

M.J. fans all the way! *slaps high five*


----------



## Micah

Action is the Anecdote - And Then There Were None


----------



## Rocketman

Letter To Me- Brad Paisley

Great, great song.


----------



## Micah

Disasterpiece - Disciple


----------



## Rocketman

All the Girls Love Alice- Elton J


----------



## Rocketman

Burn Down The Mission- Phil Collins (Elton John Cover)

I actually think Phil Collins sings this song better than Elton :/, I dunno, I just love his voice, but I like Elton's songs, and his voice too.


----------



## Princess

Crossfire - Brandon Flowers


----------



## Rocketman

Mellow- Elton John

Amy- Elton John

I think I'm gonna kill myself- Elton J


----------



## Micah

Time - Inception Soundtrack - Hans Zimmer


----------



## muffun

Dog Days Are Over - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Princess

Cousins - Vampire Weekend


----------



## crazyredd45

Burn in my light-WWE


----------



## Psychonaut

El Chupa Libre - DangerDoom


----------



## Micah

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Psychonaut

Basket Case - DangerDoom


----------



## Josh

World Go Round - Busta Rhymes feat. Estelle


----------



## Thunder

Undisclosed desires- Muse


----------



## Micah

Horseshoes and Hand Grenades - Disciple


----------



## xbreaathe

Luv Addict - Family Force 5


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Screw The Standard - Eatmewhileimhot.


----------



## Thunder

F+TM - Rabbit Heart


----------



## muffun

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> F+TM - Rabbit Heart


Yes 

The Compromise - The Format


----------



## Thunder

@Muffun: YES!

Satellite Skin - Modest Mouse


----------



## muffun

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> @Muffun: YES!
> 
> Satellite Skin - Modest Mouse


SIIII

Goodbye - Asobi Seksu


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City

[off topic] Nice, sig, Holden. :U


----------



## Micah

The Kraken - Hans Zimmer


----------



## muffun

Uh thank you Lisa :x

Familial - Phil Selway


----------



## Lisathegreat!

xD I meant the Kelsi part, haha.

The Point- Eatmewhileimhot


----------



## Thunder

Muffun said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Muffun: YES!
> 
> Satellite Skin - Modest Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> SIIII
> 
> Goodbye - Asobi Seksu
Click to expand...

*Searches for another way to say yes* HAAAAAIIII Actually i sound like a douche saying that, so...

Yus.

Wilderness Theme - Mat Clark & Kenneth Young


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Fireflies - Owl City

yea. thats rite


----------



## Rocketman

I think I'm Gonna Kill Myself- Elton John


Everyone should listen to this song; it's so catchy!


----------



## muffun

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> xD I meant the Kelsi part, haha.
> 
> The Point- Eatmewhileimhot


Oh lol. She got in a fight with some girl at a McDonald's.

Hello Fascination - Breathe Carolina


----------



## Kiley

Soldier on- The Temper Trap


----------



## Rocketman

Mellow- Elton John


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Muffun said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD I meant the Kelsi part, haha.
> 
> The Point- Eatmewhileimhot
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lol. She got in a fight with some girl at a McDonald's.
> 
> Hello Fascination - Breathe Carolina
Click to expand...

I wish I was there ;D


----------



## muffun

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD I meant the Kelsi part, haha.
> 
> The Point- Eatmewhileimhot
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lol. She got in a fight with some girl at a McDonald's.
> 
> Hello Fascination - Breathe Carolina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I was there ;D
Click to expand...

Aha no you don't. *censored.2.0* went down.


----------



## Niya

Remember The Time- Michael Jackson


----------



## Rocketman

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Remember The Time- Michael Jackson


Good song.

Mellow- Elton John

Dang I love this song!
It's a good song to just sit back and chill to. Be mellow.  ^_^


----------



## Rocketman

Seriously, when I get stressed, I'm just gonna listen to this song.

Or I Think I'm Gonna Kill Myself

Elton John Forever!!


----------



## Rocketman

Why Can't I Have You- The Cars

This song is cool. The Cars are cool.


----------



## Thunder

The Catalyst - Linkin Park


----------



## Rocketman

I Just Can't Stop Loving You- Michael Jackson

I love M.J.'s music.


----------



## Niya

Lady in My Life- M.J.


----------



## Rocketman

I Think I'm Gonna Kill Myself- Elton John


----------



## Micah

Forget Me Not - Disciple


----------



## Rocketman

You'll Be In My Heart- Phil Collins


----------



## Ron Swanson

Weezer - Tired Of Sex.


----------



## Niya

Thriller- M.J. (You can probably tell by now that he's my favorite artist.)


----------



## Micah

Fear and Suffering - Disciple


----------



## Niya

The Sun, Moon, and Stars- Prince 

This was my favorite song since I was a child, so about 4 years old, and still is.


----------



## Thunder

Entertaining Angels - Newsboys


----------



## Micah

The Fury (Wreck Me) - Disciple


----------



## Niya

Off the Wall- M.J.


----------



## Micah

Disasterpiece - Disciple


----------



## Thunder

Monster - Skillet

I. I FEEL LIKE'A MONSTERRRRRR


----------



## Lisathegreat!

CheaterCheaterBestFriendEater - Nevershoutnever.


----------



## bittermeat

Arcade Fire - Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains)


----------



## Thunder

Let Go - RED


----------



## Colour Bandit

*My current Playlist:*
Muse- Supermassive Blackhole
Muse- Uprising (Album version)
30H!3 ft Katy Perry- Starstrukk
Linkin Park- The Catalyst
Curve- Hell above the water
Coldplay- Viva la Vida
Coldplay- Lovers in Japan
Paramore- Crushcrushcrush
Paramore- Decode
Paramore- Misery Business


Obviously not at the same time, but I'm listening to them in that order.


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Downtown King ~ The Elms


----------



## Josh

Put that on my hood -  Bow wow feat. Sean Kingston


----------



## Bacon Boy

Independence ~ The Blue Van


----------



## Micah

Robot - Miley Cyrus <_<


----------



## Rocketman

Can You Feel The Love Tonight- Elton John


----------



## Rocketman

Tiny Dancer- E.J.


----------



## Micah

Horseshoes and Hand Grenades - Disciple


----------



## Josh

Beggin' - Madcon


----------



## Micah

Supernatural (instrumental) - Manafest


----------



## Josh

Just the Way you are - Bruno Mars


----------



## Micah

Arise - Flyleaf


----------



## Lisathegreat!

My brother watching YouTube on our T.V.

I can hear car sounds, of course.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Comatose said:
			
		

> Robot - Miley Cyrus <_<


have u lost ur mind?


----------



## Jeremy

Poison and Wine - The Civil Wars


----------



## muffun

All I Want For Christmas Is You- Mariah Carey

Listening to it in September


----------



## Rocketman

Give Me One Reason- Tracy Chapman


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Live to Tell The Tale ~ Passion Pit


----------



## NikoKing

california gurls dj remix.  idk, it just came on the radio


----------



## bittermeat

_Peter, Bjorn And John - The Chills_


----------



## NikoKing

o.m.g by usher dj remix


----------



## faithe31

Three - Massive Attack


----------



## muffun

Semi Precious Weapons - Semi Precious Weapons


----------



## NikoKing

bruno mars - just the way you are


----------



## NikoKing

*censored.3.0*ing epic remix of magic - b.o.b.


----------



## muffun

Walkabout - Atlas Sound


----------



## NikoKing

remix of evacuate the dancefloor.
the first 6 lines were 

IN DA CLUB
IN DA CLUB
IN DA CLUB


----------



## Micah

Avalanche - Manafest


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I'm only me when I'm with you - T. Swift


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Heavy Metal Drummer ~ Wilco


----------



## kalinn

Like a G6 - Far East Movement 


Ahh I love this song!


----------



## Micah

Romance Me - Disciple


----------



## kalinn

*censored.3.0* You - Cee-Lo Green 

I think I love this song too much. lol


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Like A G6 - Far East Movement ft. Cataracs and Dev


----------



## Riri

Champion - Backing off


----------



## Bacon Boy

Wherever We Go ~ Newsboys


----------



## Ron Swanson

Mike Tompkins - Dynamite (Capella Cover)


----------



## Micah

Collapse - The Letter Black


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

She Loves Everybody ~ Chester French


----------



## Micah

Summer's Not Hot - Selena Gomez & The Scene

Hahaha. A Year Without Rain came in the mail today.


----------



## Josh

Rihanna - Only Girl


----------



## Micah

Summer's Not Hot - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## AndyB

R.E.M.-Losing My Religion


----------



## Micah

Spotlight - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Kiley

Cape cod kwassa kwassa- Vampire Weekend


----------



## Micah

A Year Without Rain (Spanish) - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Rocketman

All The Girls Love Alice- Elton John


----------



## Thunder

Viva La Vida - Weezer


----------



## Ron Swanson

Plushgun - How We Roll.


----------



## Rocketman

Can't Fight This Feeling- REO Speedwagon


----------



## muffun

Waterfalls - TLC

TLC you knowwwww.


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Killers - For Reasons Unknown.


----------



## Rocketman

Empty Sky- Elton John











Man, man, man,

Obsessed.


----------



## Rocketman

Grey Seal- Elton John

Funeral For A Friend- Elton John


----------



## Micah

Control - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Ron Swanson

MGMT - Electric Feel.


----------



## kalinn

Something About Us - Daft Punk 

:/


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The boss battle music for the boss that WON'T DIE. Over. And over. o____e


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> The boss battle music for the boss that WON'T DIE. Over. And over. o____e


Who would that be? :0

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## kalinn

The funniest commerical in the entire world.
XDDD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boss battle music for the boss that WON'T DIE. Over. And over. o____e
> 
> 
> 
> Who would that be? :0
> 
> Hysteria - Muse
Click to expand...

The final boss for Terra in KH:BBS. I think I'm underleveled, but I don't want to have to do the first two parts of the fight over. xD But dude, you must get this game.

@Kalinn: What commercial is it? =o

{still listening to boss music ;_;}


----------



## kalinn

@Ron: It's on my tumblr! Go look  


*censored.3.0* You - Cee-lo Green


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

kalinn said:
			
		

> @Ron: It's on my tumblr! Go look
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* You - Cee-lo Green


XD oh man, I remember that commercial.

Whooo, you're tumbling! ='D


----------



## kalinn

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ron: It's on my tumblr! Go look
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* You - Cee-lo Green
> 
> 
> 
> XD oh man, I remember that commercial.
> 
> Whooo, you're tumbling! ='D
Click to expand...

Lol I'm still rather confused. 
With my tumbling on my tumblr and tumbling stuff. 

Your Guardian Angel - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bed Intruder Song - Antoine Dodson and the Gregory Brothers ft. Kelly Dodson


----------



## Micah

Intuition - Selena Gomez & The Scene (feat. Eric Bellinger)


----------



## Josh

I'm Ready for You - Drake


----------



## Lisathegreat!

kalinn said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ron: It's on my tumblr! Go look
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* You - Cee-lo Green
> 
> 
> 
> XD oh man, I remember that commercial.
> 
> Whooo, you're tumbling! ='D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Guardian Angel - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Click to expand...

I am sick of that song D:<

My brother listens to it non-stop.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Savin' Me ~ Nickelback


----------



## Micah

Walking on the Stars - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Thunder

The Catalyst - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Transcend - Group 1 Crew

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Thunder

Linkin Park - Iridescent 

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## kalinn

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ron: It's on my tumblr! Go look
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* You - Cee-lo Green
> 
> 
> 
> XD oh man, I remember that commercial.
> 
> Whooo, you're tumbling! ='D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Guardian Angel - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sick of that song D:<
> 
> My brother listens to it non-stop.
Click to expand...

Really? 
It's my depression song. XD 

Like This - Mims


----------



## Thunder

Waiting For The End - Linkin Park

Not gonna lie, off their new album, i only really like three songs. The rest is all meh.


----------



## Micah

Pleas Don't Let Me Go - Group 1 Crew

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Rocketman

Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy- Elton John


----------



## Rocketman

Scenes From An Italian Restaurant- Billy Joel


----------



## Rocketman

Maybe I'm Amazed- Paul McCartney


----------



## Micah

Outta Space Love - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Vooloo

WOWOWOW - SHINee


----------



## Princess

Diplomat's Son - Vampire Weekend


----------



## HumanResources

Posting in anti-postcount++ thread...

Country Roads by Hermes House Band


----------



## Vooloo

Up & Down - SHINee


----------



## Princess

Hey - 3OH!3 ft. Lil Jon


----------



## Princess

I wanna know now vs kids - mgmt & bob marley


----------



## Vooloo

Ready or Not - SHINee


----------



## Ron Swanson

Eifel 65 - I'm Blue.
8D


----------



## kalinn

Why - Secondhand Serenade 
T_T


----------



## Micah

Need Your Love - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Thunder

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Micah

Walking on the Stars - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Conor

California Love - 2Pac


----------



## Micah

Lean On Me - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Josh

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## nfsfan18

Underground/Ken Kaniff- Eminem


----------



## kalinn

Run It - Chris Brown 
8D


----------



## Micah

Let's Go - Group 1 Crew (feat. tobyMac)


----------



## Thunder

Iridescent - Linkin Park

Reminds me of a Hillsong... song... For some reason.


----------



## Psychonaut

Beef Rap - MF Doom


----------



## Bacon Boy

How You Like Me Now? ~ The Heavy


----------



## Thunder

Start The Show - JET


----------



## Thunder

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## Psychonaut

Fig Leaf Bi-Carbonate - MF Doom


----------



## Thunder

We Are One - 12 Stones


----------



## OJ.

Speechless- Lady Gaga.

I'm back at it, betch. You act like I was ever _gone_.


----------



## Psychonaut

Kon Karne - MF Doom


----------



## Micah

Lean On Me - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Rocketman

I'm Gonna Be A Teenage Idol- Elton John


----------



## Rocketman

Funeral For A Friend- Elton John


----------



## kalinn

All I Do Is Win - DJ Kahled (ft. Ludacris, Snoop Dogg, Rick Ross, and T-Pain)


----------



## muffun

Breakneck Speed - Tokyo Police Club


----------



## Micah

May It Be - Enya


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Closer ~ MGMT

unf.


----------



## Psychonaut

Hoe Cakes - MF Doom
also, Killing Joke.  oh god.


----------



## Thunder

Sleepyhead - Passion Pit


----------



## Psychonaut

Potholderz - MF Doom


----------



## Rocketman

Teacher I Need You- Elton John


----------



## Rocketman

Tower of Babel- Elton John


----------



## Rocketman

Crank it up!


Welcome To The Jungle- GNR!


----------



## Micah

Live It Up - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Psychonaut

Beef Rap - MF Doom


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness ~ Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Micah

Breakdown - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Psychonaut

Requiem - Killing Joke


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

1979 ~ Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Psychonaut

One Beer - MF Doom


----------



## kalinn

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Cottonball

Screw the standard _ Eatmewhileimhot!


----------



## Micah

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Cottonball

Bullets in a music box _ asking alexandrea


----------



## Josh

California Girls - Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dog


----------



## crazyredd45

paradise city-guns 'n' roses


----------



## Micah

Live Free Or Let Me Die - Skillet


----------



## muffun

Heart Skipped a Beat - The XX


----------



## Psychonaut

It Ain't Nuthin Like - MF Doom


----------



## Micah

In League With Cerberus - Immediate Music


----------



## muffun

Basic Space - The XX


----------



## Cottonball

Boys of summer _ Don Henley


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Space Bound - Eminem


----------



## muffun

For the Very First Time - Museum


----------



## Psychonaut

Wardance - Killing Joke


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I Found a Whistle ~ MGMT


----------



## Psychonaut

The Wait - Killing Joke


----------



## Micah

Control - Group 1 Crew


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Music - Manic Drive


----------



## Psychonaut

Darkness Before Dawn - Killing Joke


----------



## Micah

I'll Be There For You - John Cooper and Kevin Young


----------



## Princess

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Closer ~ MGMT
> 
> unf.


I wanna *censored.3.0* you like a dinosaaauurr(;

Congratulations - MGMT


----------



## Rocketman

Snow, cement and ivory young towers
Someone called us Babylon
Those hungry hunters
Tracking down the hours
But where were all your shoulders when we cried
Were the darlings on the sideline
Dreaming up such cherished lies
To whisper in your ear before you die
It's party time for the guys in the tower of Babel
Sodom meet Gomorrah, Cain meet Abel
Have a ball y'all
See the letches crawl
With the call girls under the table
Watch them dig their graves
`Cause Jesus don't save the guys
In the tower of Babel
Watch them dig their graves
`Cause Jesus don't save the guys
In the tower of Babel, no no no
Junk, angel, this closet's always stacked
The dealers in the basement
Filling your prescription
For a brand new heart attack
But where were all your shoulders when we cried
Were the doctors in attendance
Saying how they felt so sick inside
Or was it just the scalpel blade that lied


----------



## fitzy

Fu ck you- Cee lo Green <3


----------



## Thunder

fitzy said:
			
		

> Fu ck you- Cee lo Green <3


What was the use in uncensoring it? :S

Happy Birthday, Guadalupe - The Killers


----------



## Thunder

Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## Micah

Getcha Hands Up - Press Play


----------



## Princess

Taxi Cab - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Princess

Boogie Down - MGMT


----------



## merinda!

So Happy I Could Die = Lady Gaga


----------



## Trent the Paladin

The Catalyst - Linkin Park


----------



## OJ.

My neighbors having sex.


----------



## kalinn

OJ. said:
			
		

> My neighbors having sex.


Neato. 


You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Love Profound - Little Big Town


----------



## Josh

Loving You No More - Dirty Money feat. Drake


----------



## OJ.

Bad Romance- Lady Gaga.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Coming Back Home ~ downhere


----------



## Thunder

This Too Shall Pass - OkGo


----------



## Bacon Boy

My Last Amen ~ downhere


----------



## Thunder

End Love - OkGo


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Wheels ~ Cake


----------



## Niya

The Pitter-Patter of My Tears- Only Me


----------



## Thunder

Vox Populi - 30S2M


----------



## Niya

I Miss You- Only Me


----------



## Bacon Boy

Take On Me ~ a-ha


----------



## Thunder

You Found Me - The Fray


----------



## Niya

So Lonely- Only Me


----------



## Bacon Boy

One Trick Pony ~ MercyMe


----------



## Rocketman

Grey Seal- Elton John


----------



## Niya

MISSION IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Bacon Boy

Independence ~ The Blue Van


----------



## Princess

Juicy - Biggie Smalls


----------



## Princess

Big Poppa - Biggie Smalls


----------



## Princess

Destrokk - MGMT


----------



## Colour Bandit

I am the Doctor- Doctor Who Proms 2010


----------



## Micah

Shelob's Lair - Howard Shore


----------



## Thunder

White Knuckles - OkGo

Awesome video


----------



## Josh

Nothin' On You - B.o.B feat. Bruno Mars.


----------



## Thunder

Sleepyhead - Passion Pit


----------



## Josh

Let Me Hold You - Bow Wow


----------



## Rocketman

Welcome to the Jungle- Guns N Roses
Crank it up!


----------



## faithe31

"I'm Making Eyes At You" - The Black Kids


----------



## Ron Swanson

Bruno Mars - Count On Me.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Of Moons, Birds, & Monsters ~ Mgmt


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Ridaz - Eminem


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I Don't Want to Get Over You ~ The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Micah

Anduril - Howard Shore


----------



## Thunder

This Too Shall Pass - OkGo


----------



## Rocketman

1999- Prince


----------



## Rocketman

Little Red Cor-vette!


----------



## Micah

The Breaking of the Fellowship - LOTR: Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Thunder

Waiting for the End - Linkin Park


----------



## Thunder

Who I Am Hates Who I've Been - Relient K

Mirnee got this song stuck in my head, heh.


----------



## Psychonaut

Beef Rap - MF Doom


----------



## Rocketman

Raspberry Beret- Prince


----------



## Rocketman

Teacher I Need You- Elton John


----------



## Rocketman

Shake it Up- Cars


----------



## Rocketman

Bunch of music by Prince.


----------



## muffun

Nice Weather for Ducks - Lemon Jelly


----------



## Princess

Siberian Breaks - MGMT


----------



## Princess

Brian Eno - MGMT
_________________________________________________
Lady Dada's nightmare - MGMT


----------



## Micah

The Black Gate Opens - Howard Shore


----------



## muffun

Pally said:
			
		

> Siberian Breaks - MGMT


This is great

Holland, 1945 - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Mother May I - Eatmewhileimhot.


----------



## Micah

The End of All Things - Howard Shore


----------



## Rocketman

Paradise- Tesla


----------



## Ron Swanson

Bruno Mars - Count On Me.


----------



## Princess

Muffun said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siberian Breaks - MGMT
> 
> 
> 
> This is great
> 
> Holland, 1945 - Neutral Milk Hotel
Click to expand...

You're great.

It's working - MGMT


----------



## muffun

Pally said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siberian Breaks - MGMT
> 
> 
> 
> This is great
> 
> Holland, 1945 - Neutral Milk Hotel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're great.
> 
> It's working - MGMT
Click to expand...

Aw shucks :'D

In Search Of - Miike Snow


----------



## Ron Swanson

Mike Tompkins - Dynamite (Capella Cover)


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Did it Hurt? - Nevershoutnever.

This song's pretty sad


----------



## Psychonaut

Doomsday - MF Doom


----------



## Micah

Twilight and Shadow - Howard Shore


----------



## Ron Swanson

Jack Johnson - You And Your Heart.


----------



## nfsfan18

B.o.B feat. Haley Williams and Eminem- Airplanes Part. 2


----------



## Cottonball

shes got the rhythm - The Summer Set


----------



## Thunder

Brian Eno - MGMT


----------



## Thunder

This Too Shall Pass - OkGo


----------



## Cottonball

shes killing me _ A Rocket To The Moon


----------



## Micah

Breathe Into Me (Red String Tribute) - Vitamin String Quartet


----------



## Ryan

The Super Smash Bros Brawl Remix of Wild World 2 A.M. song


----------



## Micah

Shadows - RED


----------



## Thunder

White Knuckles - OkGo


----------



## Micah

Lean On Me - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Brian Eno - MGMT


O___O
Brandon listening to MGMT?!!?

Brandon has gained +2454832469785349704360573454 Pally Points.


Tonight Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Micah

Walking on the Stars (Garcia Glam Mix) - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Majora's Mask noises =>


----------



## Thunder

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Eno - MGMT
> 
> 
> 
> O___O
> Brandon listening to MGMT?!!?
> 
> Brandon has gained +2454832469785349704360573454 Pally Points.
> 
> 
> Tonight Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins
Click to expand...

I've listened to them for awhile =S


----------



## [Nook]

"Hey, listen!"
"Look!"


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

White Knuckles ~ Ok go


----------



## Josh

Empire State of Mind - Jay-Z feat. Alicia Keys


----------



## Micah

Never Surrender - Skillet


----------



## Princess

Bambi - Tokyo Police Club


----------



## Micah

Monster - Skillet


----------



## Niya

So Fly- Young Joc feat. Slim (I know, but it's so catchy!)


----------



## Princess

Let's Go Surfing - The Drums


----------



## Micah

Dead Inside - Skillet


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Epitaph For My Heart ~ The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Micah

Falling Inside The Black - Skillet


----------



## kalinn

Club Can't Handle Me - Flo Rida ft. David Guetta 
<33


----------



## Niya

I Like It- I dunno


----------



## Micah

Sick Of You - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Killers - Read My Mind.


----------



## Colour Bandit

The Club is alive -JLS


----------



## Ron Swanson

Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning.


----------



## Kiley

Sweet Disposition- The Temper Trap


----------



## Micah

Take It All Away - RED


----------



## Josh

Like You - Chris Brown feat. Tyga


----------



## Entei Slider

My old chair creeking - Me
:3


----------



## Micah

The Fields of Pellenor - Howard Shore


----------



## Josh

G.O.O.D Friday - Kanye West feat. Common, Pusha T, Kid Cudi, Big Sean and Charlie Wilson.


----------



## Conor

Next Hype - Tempz


----------



## Josh

That Ain't Me - Lil Wayne feat. Jay Sean


----------



## ATWA

Cyngus....Vismund Cyngus- The Mars Volta


----------



## Thunder

End Love - OkGo


----------



## Micah

The Black Rider - Howard Shore


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Impression That I Get ~ The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Micah

The Return of the King - Howard Shore


----------



## Princess

Soundtrack To My Life - Kid Cudi


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Teenage Dream ~ T.Rex


----------



## Conor

Easy like a Sunday morning - Lionel Richie


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Fell In Love Without You ~ Motion City Soundtrack
>:3


----------



## Princess

Acid Reign - Violens


----------



## Vooloo

Breathe - Miss A


----------



## OmegaMan

Day Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## muffun

Cannibal Resource - Dirty Projectors


----------



## Princess

Bambi - Tokyo Police Club


----------



## Vooloo

Go Away - 2NE1


----------



## muffun

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Bambi - Tokyo Police Club


Good song 

Location - Freelance Whales


----------



## Vooloo

Hello - SHINee


----------



## williamd

Linkin Park What I've Done great song


----------



## Princess

Siberian Breaks - MGMT


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I'll Get You ~ The Beatles


----------



## Micah

Twilight and Shadow - Howard Shore


----------



## Psychonaut

Wildcat - Ratatat
Tropicana - Ratatat


----------



## Colour Bandit

Wake me up when September ends- Green Day
American idiot- Green Day
Ticket outta loserville- Son of Dork


----------



## Psychonaut

Kennedy - Ratatat


----------



## Rocketman

Rhythm of My Heart- Rod Stewart


----------



## Oraki51

Lex-Ratatat


----------



## muffun

Floorplan - Tegan & Sara


----------



## OmegaMan

Killer Queen - Queen 

(Ironic.)


----------



## Princess

Stars - Warpaint


----------



## Rocketman

Da Ya Think I'm Sexy- Rod Stewart


----------



## Ron Swanson

Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are.


----------



## Micah

Aniron - Howard Shore feat. Enya


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Spill!- Stolen Babies


----------



## Micah

Arrival at Aslan's How - Harry Gregson-Williams


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/EniE1-PVdgk


----------



## Micah

Nothing Left To Show - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Yokie

Sugar - System of a Down


----------



## Micah

Look Yourself - Apologetix


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/1q8fbPzw1_s


----------



## Miranda

Pornstar Dancing - My Darkest Days


----------



## Yokie

BENZIN - Rammstein


----------



## Micah

December Mourning - Manic Drive


----------



## Princess

Young Cardinals - Alexisonfire


----------



## Elyse

Enter Telephone - Lady Gaga vs Beyonce vs Metallica


----------



## muffun

Superheroes - Daft Punk


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Rocketeer - Far East Movement ft. someoneiforgot


----------



## Micah

Eternity - Disciple


----------



## Kiley

Cape cod kwassa kwassa- Vampire weekend


----------



## Micah

NYC Gangsters - Manic Drive


----------



## Princess

Best I Ever Had - Drake


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Strokes - Repitilia.


----------



## Cottonball

Bullet proof - La Roux


----------



## Micah

Deafening - Disciple


----------



## Princess

I kissed a girl (cover) - Attack Attack


----------



## Psychonaut

Shempi - Ratatat


----------



## Micah

Invisible - Disciple


----------



## Psychonaut

Montanita - Ratatat


----------



## Micah

Man on Fire - Sean Slaughter


----------



## Cottonball

The boys you do - The Summer Set


----------



## Cottonball

Punch drunk love- The Summer Set


----------



## Psychonaut

Gotta Get Away - The Offspring


----------



## Cottonball

Young - The Summer Set


----------



## muffun

The Shower Scene - Brand New


----------



## Cottonball

Steets of gold - Oliver And Company


[Yes from the disney movie]


----------



## Psychonaut

All I Want - The Offspring


----------



## muffun

Useful Chamber - Dirty Projectors


----------



## Psychonaut

Gone Away - The Offspring


----------



## Bacon Boy

Piano Concerto in A Minor ~ Jeremy Robson


----------



## muffun

Temecula Sunrise - Dirty Projectors


----------



## Psychonaut

Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - The Offspring


----------



## Cottonball

Big city dreams- NSN


----------



## muffun

You! Me! Dancing! - Los Campesinos!


----------



## Micah

Zat U Santa Claus - Neon Horse


----------



## muffun

Eyes As Candles - Passion Pit


----------



## Thunder

Ok Go - End Love


----------



## Micah

Sober Love - Since October


----------



## muffun

End of a Spark - Tokyo Police Club


----------



## Kiley

Cousins- Vampire weekend


----------



## muffun

Logan to Government Center - Brand New


----------



## Micah

Music - Manic Drive


----------



## Josh

The Boss - Rick Ross feat. T-Pain


----------



## Psychonaut

Seventeen Years - Ratatat


----------



## Micah

The Baby - Family Force 5

"Don't ya know that I'm all about the baby?"


----------



## Josh

Shawty Get Loose - Lil Mama feat. Chris Brown and T-Pain


----------



## Micah

Ordinary - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Nightray

Sugar - System of a Down


----------



## Kiley

Cousins- Vampire weekend


----------



## Micah

I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Leslie141

White Letter, by Miku Hatsune


----------



## Psychonaut

El Pico - Ratatat


----------



## Ron Swanson

Arcade Fire - Ready To Start.


----------



## Psychonaut

http://www.youtube.com/v/-ApJ5NsM6CI


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/DrQRS40OKNE

<3


----------



## Micah

Again - Flyleaf


----------



## Bacon Boy

Comatose said:
			
		

> Again - Flyleaf


Caught Up In The Middle ~ MercyMe


----------



## Micah

Supernatural - Manafest


----------



## Nightray

Fallen Leaves - Billy Talent


----------



## williamd

Pokerap lol


----------



## Psychonaut

Suffocate - Venetian Snares


----------



## Princess

Polaroids of Polar Bears - Alexisonfire


----------



## Princess

A-Punk - Vampire Weekend


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Please Don't Go - Mike Posner


----------



## Micah

Poker Face - Lady Gaga

>_<


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

All My Loving ~ The Beatles :3


----------



## Psychonaut

http://www.youtube.com/v/JugsG7KYPJA


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Real Love ~ The Beatles

oh god they're so good at music


----------



## Micah

Closer - Philmont


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I Remember - Keyshia Cole


----------



## Ron Swanson

Maroon 5 - Give A Little More.


----------



## Micah

Phenomenon - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Josh

What I've done - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

More Than A Love Song - Fireflight


----------



## Lisathegreat!

my sig.


----------



## Micah

(J)Train  (DJ Maj Remix) - tobyMac feat. Kirk Franklin


----------



## Micah

My Hell - Disciple


----------



## OJ.

Mochacho said:
			
		

> I Like It- I dunno


Enrique Iglesias. Twice the man you'll ever be.

Shake Tramp- Marianas Trench.


----------



## muffun

JUMPER - Capsule


----------



## Ron Swanson

Ben Lee - Catch My Disease.


----------



## kalinn

Never Too Late - Three Days Grace


----------



## Micah

Things Left Unsaid - Disciple


----------



## Josh

Right Thru Me - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Micah

Regime Change - Disciple


----------



## Josh

Nothing On You - B.O.B feat. Bruno Mars


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

Paramore ft. Linkin park - Crush Crush Faint


----------



## Josh

What's Wrong With Them - Lil Wayne feat. Nicki Minaj

Nicki went hard on this.


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/ige7W72qYtU

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

http://www.youtube.com/v/F4er9gIn9hM


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Stay Close, Don't Go - Secondhand Serenade


----------



## Psychonaut

http://www.youtube.com/v/gkLvpt9Z3fA

The Protomen - Light up the Night


----------



## bittermeat

http://www.youtube.com/v/6aRwm9jsAq8


----------



## Princess

Woah Is Me - Down With Webster


----------



## Micah

My Hell - Disciple

On repeat


----------



## Josh

Breaktime - Tyga


----------



## Micah

Bulletproof - Family Force 5


----------



## Josh

I don't like the look - Lil Wayne feat. Gudda Gudda


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Goodnight, Goodnight - Maroon 5


----------



## Micah

All The Stalls Stink - ApologetiX


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/irLdsp0MohU


----------



## Micah

Baby - Red Umbrella


----------



## muffun

(Antichrist Television Blues) - Arcade Fire


----------



## Micah

Purpose To Melody - Disciple


----------



## Bacon Boy

3:42 AM (Writer's Block) ~ MercyMe


----------



## Micah

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Micah

Take Back - Submerged


----------



## merinda!

Best I Ever Had - Drake


----------



## Lisathegreat!

harmony - nevershoutnever.


----------



## Micah

Revenge of the Nerds - KJ-52


----------



## Josh

-mez said:
			
		

> Best I Ever Had - Drake




Diamonds from Sierra Leone - Kanye West feat. Jay Z


----------



## Micah

Scars Remain - Disciple

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/bAMO0A1iLSQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/bAMO0A1iLSQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Promise You ~ Kutless


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Ting Tings - Hands.


----------



## Princess

We Are Young - 3OH!3


----------



## Ron Swanson

Ben Lee - Catch My Disease.


----------



## crazyredd45

Diamonds are forever (x-Factor single)

Aiden grimshaw


----------



## Josh

I ain't thru - Keyshia Cole feat. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Micah

I Won't Apologize - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Psychonaut

Superman - Goldfinger


----------



## Lisathegreat!

all around me - flyleaf..
xD


----------



## Kyel

MSWHITE - "A Snake Biting Its Tale"


----------



## OJ.

Shake Tramp - Marianas Trench


----------



## Yokie

Surfin' Bird - The Trashmen


----------



## Josh

So High - Slim Thug feat. B.O.B


----------



## Kyel

Bring Me The Horizon - Visions


----------



## Micah

Broken Wings - Passerby (Flyleaf)


----------



## Thunder

Bliss - Muse


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

For Our Elegant Castle ~ Of Montreal


----------



## Ron Swanson

Trey Songz Ft. Nicki Minaj - Bottoms Up.

omg nicki


----------



## Micah

Rebirthing - Cellofourte


----------



## Kyel

Sylar said:
			
		

> Trey Songz Ft. Nicki Minaj - Bottoms Up.
> 
> omg nicki


Dude I know right ?
She made that song hers ez,


----------



## Micah

Welcome to the Show - Britt Nicole


----------



## crazyredd45

UR always - chicane


----------



## OJ.

Milkshake


----------



## Thunder

Do What You Want - Ok Go


----------



## muffun

Walking On a Dream - Empire of the Sun


----------



## Thunder

Start the Show - JET


----------



## muffun

Career Day - The Format


----------



## Thunder

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## muffun

Sins of My Youth - Neon Trees


----------



## Kyel

UnderOATH - Returning Empty Handed


----------



## Nate

Digitalism	 - Blitz


----------



## Micah

Headphones - Britt Nicole


----------



## Thunder

End Love - OkGo


----------



## Micah

Skeleton - Hawk Nelson


----------



## muffun

Sweet Feet - You Me at Six


----------



## Micah

Battle At Aslan's How - Harry Gregson-Williams


----------



## Bacon Boy

Set Me Free ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/fs0dc8MOAtM


----------



## L0LmanEX

Canned Heat
(I don't remember the band, but it's that song from Napolean Dynamite.)


----------



## scrunch

"Hell and Back" by Blessthefall
"Hero" by Skillet


----------



## Princess

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## Cottonball

Coffee and cigaretts - Never Shout Never!


----------



## Cottonball

Bohemian rhapsody - Never Shout Never

(Queen cover)


----------



## Micah

In The Dark - Flyleaf


----------



## Thunder

Unnatural Selection - Muse


----------



## Josh

Move That Body - Nelly feat. T-Pain + Akon


----------



## brotatochip

Grenade ~ Bruno Mars


----------



## Bacon Boy

Just Between You and Me ~ DC Talk


----------



## ZombieMittens

Maroon 5: Stutter.


----------



## brotatochip

Please Don't Go ~ Mike Posner


----------



## Savionce

Rob the Prez-O-Dent by the Handsome Devils. [=


----------



## brotatochip

Little Lion Man ~ Mumford and Sons


----------



## bittermeat

_Arcade Fire - Haiti_


----------



## muffun

Let's Paint Our Teeth Green - Margot and the Nuclear So & So's


----------



## Nate

ACROX said:
			
		

> Little Lion Man ~ Mumford and Sons


awesome song.

Crystal Castles	 - Not In Love (Feat. Robert Smith)

i love this too.


----------



## Micah

Drama Queen - Family Force 5


----------



## Cottonball

Lisa typeing. hahaha


----------



## Josh

Blow your mind - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Princess

We Don't Care - MGMT


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Sensibility - Mickey Factz


----------



## muffun

Location - Freelance Whales


----------



## Josh

Fear - Drake


----------



## brotatochip

Knives and Pens ~ Black Veil Brides


----------



## Josh

Little Secrets - Lil Twist feat. Bow Wow.


----------



## Cottonball

I love you more then you will ever know - Never Shout Never.


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/i3xNirByCOc

* Bringgggg Outtttttttt Youuuuuurrrrrrrrrrr Deeeeeeead!!! *

oh~


----------



## Ron Swanson

Willow Smith - Whip My Hair

gsdafgds help.


----------



## Deleted User

SHINee-Lucifer


----------



## Bacon Boy

Scribblenauts NO (resub) ~ ProtoDome


----------



## Micah

Fire Away - Shonlock


----------



## Ron Swanson

Hellogoodbye - Baby It's Fact.


----------



## Josh

Fireworks - Drake feat. Alicia Keys


----------



## Micah

Something In Your Eyes - Shonlock


----------



## Princess

Side Walk When She Walks - Alexisonfire
<3


----------



## Micah

Bulletproof - Family Force 5


----------



## Zachary

Down with the sickness - Disturbed


----------



## brotatochip

Knives and Pens ~ Black Veil Brides


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Zack said:
			
		

> Down with the sickness - Disturbed


OH YES

That's What You Get - Paramore.


----------



## brotatochip

Yeah 3x ~ Chris Brown


----------



## Micah

Every Little Thing - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Nightray

Around the World - Daft Punk


----------



## Josh

Coconut Juice - Tyga feat. Travie McCoy


----------



## muffun

Logan to Government Center - Brand New


----------



## Micah

To Hell With The Devil - Stryper


----------



## Micah

The Unavoidable Battle Of Feeling On The Outside - FM Static


----------



## Josh

Black and Yellow - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Bacon Boy

Blizzard of '89 (feat. Never Shout Never) ~ The Ready Set


----------



## muffun

To Kingdom Come - Passion Pit


----------



## Bacon Boy

More Than Alive ~ The Ready Set


----------



## Ron Swanson

Belle And Sebastian - Like Dylan In The Movies.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Blizzard of '89 (feat. Never Shout Never) ~ The Ready Set


<33

lovesick - nevershoutnever. :}


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I Remember - Kaskade and deadmau5 ft. Haley


----------



## Numner

Bear - The Antlers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxFwAmYuYds


----------



## muffun

AM/FM Sound - Matt & Kim


----------



## Micah

Telephone (Parody) - The Key of Awesome


----------



## Princess

Should Have Taken Acid With You - Neon Indian 
<33


----------



## Ron Swanson

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California.


----------



## Micah

Again - Flyleaf


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Stairway to Heaven ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mariorock09

The Super Mario RPG Song- Kirbopher, also Ignorance is Bliss-Jellyfish, I know right, I listen to the worst songs lately...


----------



## Micah

Someone Else Before - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Josh

Black Boys - Bashy


----------



## Kyel

This, right here, is my...

http://www.youtube.com/v/mW7Jg97o-yw


lol at bad thumbnail D: ....


----------



## Josh

Foreplay - Tank feat. Chris Brown


----------



## Thunder

Bliss - Muse


----------



## Davidk

Tick Tock - Keisha


----------



## Micah

Sandwich - The Big Wig Project


----------



## muffun

Block After Block - Matt & Kim


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Old Flame ~ Arcade Fire


----------



## muffun

Growing Old is Getting Old - Silversun Pickups


----------



## Josh

One way trip - Lil Wayne feat. Kevin Rudolf.


----------



## Kyel

WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA


----------



## Josh

Kyel said:
			
		

> WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA WAKA FLOCKA


 :veryhappy:


----------



## Rhonda

Doctor By Cute Is What We Aim For.


----------



## Thunder

Closer to the Edge - 30STM


----------



## Thunder

Dashboard - Modest Mouse


----------



## muffun

Counterpoint - Delphic


----------



## Thunder

Joy - Newsboys


----------



## muffun

Night Time - The xx


----------



## Micah

Hello - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Kyel

Such a good song to wake up to <3

http://www.youtube.com/v/ux4Egg8OdIs


----------



## Josh

I'm Goin' In - Drake feat. Lil Wayne and Young Jeezy


----------



## Miranda

Gallows  - Atreyu


----------



## Josh

Bet I - B.o.B feat. T.I and Playboy Tre


----------



## Chimera

Scatman's World. -Scatman John.


----------



## Josh

Blow Up - J.Cole


----------



## Micah

Skeleton - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Thunder

Ok Go - White Knuckles (Static Revenger Club mix)


----------



## Micah

Way Beyond Myself (Oceans Between Mix) - Newsboys


----------



## Thunder

End Love - Ok Go


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Across the Universe ~ The Beatles


----------



## Micah

Q2 Go - Shonlock


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Roman's Revenge - Nicki Minaj ft. Eminem


----------



## Kyel

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Roman's Revenge - Nicki Minaj ft. Eminem


Rah Rah, Like a Dungeon Dragon

love that song 


http://www.youtube.com/v/55m8H_DhBDI
Iz yew Rollin?


----------



## crazyredd45

the jack - ACDC


----------



## Micah

All I Want (Live) - The Letter Black


----------



## crazyredd45

FFF-Megadeth


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/y8_nTPsD2Xo


----------



## Josh

Runnin' - Lil Wayne feat. Shanell


----------



## muffun

Lisztomania - Phoenix


----------



## Thunder

Work - Jars of Clay


----------



## muffun

Voyager - Daft Punk

now and forever


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/80jgDm8_rOw


*<big><big><big><big><big>FL0CKA!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big>
*<big><big><big><big><big>FL0CKA!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big>
</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Josh

Kyel said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/80jgDm8_rOw
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big>FL0CKA!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big>
> *<big><big><big><big><big>FL0CKA!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big>
> </big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


<big><big><big> :veryhappy: 

Waka Flocka Flame - Hard In Da Paint</big>


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/kmDI3b9l5UE


----------



## Josh

Right About It - Lil Wayne feat. Drake


----------



## OmegaMan

Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## crazyredd45

children of the revolution-T rex

the fable 3 advert music


----------



## Josh

Moment 4 Life (Demo) - Nicki Minaj feat. Drake


----------



## Micah

Hello - Hawk Nelson


----------



## muffun

Green Light - John Legend

lolwhyamilisteningtothis


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lose My Soul (Shoc Remix) ~ tobymac (feat. Kirk Franklin)


----------



## Princess

We Don't Care - MGMT


----------



## Princess

Echoes - Klaxons


----------



## muffun

Month of May - Arcade Fire


----------



## Princess

Trevor singing.
trolololol


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/DLH3XLZirHU


----------



## muffun

Soda - Electric Sunset


----------



## Micah

Ancient History - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Josh

Fed Up - DJ Khaled feat. Usher, Young Jeezy, Drake and Rick Ross.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Yung Humma Ft. Flynt Flossy - Lemme Smang It.


----------



## Tornado

Check it out nicki minaj


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/PSjaM9E2gr4


----------



## Micah

Same Old Sinner - Bride


----------



## Josh

All I do is Win - DJ Khaled feat. T-Pain, Rick Ross, Nicki Minaj, Diddy, Busta Rhymes, Swizz Beatz, Fabolous, Fat Joe and Jadakiss.


----------



## Liv

Don't Stop Believin' - Glee


----------



## Micah

My Disease - The Letter Black


----------



## muffun

http://www.youtube.com/v/xt5ghXdq6Z0


----------



## Micah

Again - Flyleaf


----------



## muffun

This Is How You Spell "HAHAHA, We Destroyed The Hopes And Dreams Of A Generation Of Faux-Romantics" - Los Campesinos!


----------



## muffun

Tron Legacy theme - Daft Punk


----------



## Brad

Back Against The Wall - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Jake

For Good - Wicked,


----------



## Micah

Comatose (iTunes Session) - Skillet


----------



## Micah

Washed By Blood - Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/lbt8AMyDwfg

Possibly the most beautiful song I've ever heard, no joke.

<3


----------



## Micah

Jingle Bell Rock - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Ron Swanson

Wavves - King Of The Beach.

ugh my brother is so sdjkgal;sdgs


----------



## muffun

Crystalised - The xx


----------



## Micah

Take Me - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Josh

Moment 4 Life - Nicki Minaj feat. Drake

Drake goes super hard, man.


----------



## muffun

Lovesick - Friendly Fires


----------



## Josh

Blazin - Nicki Minaj feat. Kanye West


----------



## muffun

Smooth Operator - Sade


----------



## Micah

Dear X (You Don't Own Me) - Disciple


----------



## muffun

Lina - Les Sins


----------



## Micah

Monster - Lady Gaga


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Temper Trap - Fools


----------



## Elliot

Linkin Park ~ In the end.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Dan Deacon - Wham City


----------



## Jake

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJNnri0EThA


----------



## Ren Partycat

Dennis Leary - A$$hole.

(Had to replace the S with dollar signs due to filter.


----------



## Callie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui9C5KOmnAc


----------



## Micah

Fight Inside - RED


----------



## muffun

Kennedy - Ratatat


----------



## Micah

Things Left Unsaid (Acoustic) - Disciple


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Temper Trap - Fools


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Can't Decide ~ Scissor Sisters

So therapeutic :>


----------



## AndyB

Heron Blue - Sun Kil moon


----------



## Micah

Perfect - The Letter Black


----------



## Kyel

<3 <3 <3 <3
http://www.youtube.com/v/NmPfnNGxTlE


----------



## OmegaMan

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## Josh

Fall For Your Type - Drake


----------



## Bacon Boy

Apocalyptic Orbital Ovum ~ Aeolius


----------



## GetSumSunBK

The Naked And Famous - Punching In A Dream


----------



## brotatochip

Crooked Teeth ~ Death Cab For Cutie <3


----------



## TheYoshiGamer

I was just listening to the art museum song from Pokemon R/S/E. Video game soundtracks ftw!


----------



## Micah

Comatose/Tik Tok mash-up I made


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/bAoUTBDogkU


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go


----------



## muffun

Hang With Me - Robyn


----------



## OJ.

No One- Alicia Keys


----------



## Kyel

Wiz Kahlifa's "Half Baked" mixtape .

good*censored.2.0*


----------



## bittermeat

_Arcade Fire - Winter For A Year_


----------



## muffun

Modern Man - Arcade Fire


----------



## Micah

Whispers in the Dark (Piano Version)


----------



## OJ.

A Year Without Rain - Selena Gomez


----------



## Lisathegreat!

The Bird & The Worm - Owl City.

I have been listening to this song all day. It never gets old


----------



## OJ.

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> The Bird & The Worm - Owl City.
> 
> I have been listening to this song all day. It never gets old


Love that song. 

Dental Care- Owl City.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

OJ. said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bird & The Worm - Owl City.
> 
> I have been listening to this song all day. It never gets old
> 
> 
> 
> Dental Care- Owl City.
Click to expand...

Love that song. ;]


----------



## OJ.

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bird & The Worm - Owl City.
> 
> I have been listening to this song all day. It never gets old
> 
> 
> 
> Dental Care- Owl City.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love that song. ;]
Click to expand...

What a coincidence!


----------



## Josh

Speakers going Hammer - T-Pain (Tmix of Soulja Boy's)


----------



## ACCFDude1

Speak Now the album by Taylor Swift.


----------



## Bacon Boy

How Many Kings (Re-Imagined) ~ Downhere


----------



## Micah

Dancefloor - Manic Drive


----------



## brotatochip

Sooner Than Later ~ Drake


----------



## muffun

We Are the People - Empire of the Sun


----------



## Micah

Transcend - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Princess

Black Rain - Soundgarden


----------



## merinda!

Fostercare = Burial


----------



## Micah

Forget Nate - Harmonic Uproar


----------



## Josh

ACROX said:
			
		

> Sooner Than Later ~ Drake


Damn, Not heard that song before :S

Girls Fall Like Dominoes - Nicki Minaj


----------



## brotatochip

Tonight I'm *censored.3.0*ing You ~ Enrique Iglesias <3 

@Josh: I cant tell if you're being sarcastic or not... haha.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Black Sheep ~ Metric


----------



## Josh

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Josh: I cant tell if you're being sarcastic or not... haha.


Nah, I'm not. I've seriously not heard that song before   

Girls - N-Dubz


----------



## Josh

The Way Ya Love Me - Keri Hilson feat. Rick Ross


----------



## Thunder

Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## Trundle

Sizzling of pork chops on a pan - My dad, the awesome cook.


----------



## Thunder

Awakening - Switchfoot


----------



## Thunder

End Love - Ok Go


----------



## brotatochip

Right Thru Me ~ Nicki Minaj


----------



## Rhonda

ACROX said:
			
		

> Right Thru Me ~ Nicki Minaj


I love that song im listening to that too.


----------



## Josh

Say Yeah - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## brotatochip

Pretty Girl Rock ~ Keri Hilson


----------



## Rhonda

No hands- Waka Flocka Flame


----------



## Josh

100 Million - Birdman feat. Rick Ross, Young Jeezy and Lil Wayne


----------



## Josh

Bet I - B.o.B feat. T.I and Playboy Tre

It's that *censored.7.5* Tre.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Christmas Tree - Lady Gaga


----------



## Josh

Ride - Ace Hood feat. Trey Songz


----------



## Josh

Thank Me Now - Drake


----------



## Thunder

Boots - The Killers


----------



## brotatochip

Fall For Your Type ~ Drake <3


----------



## Thunder

Christmas Lights - Coldplay


----------



## Sarah

Grenade - Bruno Mars

<3.


----------



## Thunder

A Great Big Sled - The Killers


----------



## brotatochip

12 Days Of Christmas ~ Relient K


----------



## muffun

In Search Of - Miike Snow


----------



## Micah

My Friend (So Long) - DC Talk


----------



## Phil

The Flood - Escape the Fate


----------



## Micah

Feed the Machine - RED

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vh1qbOGQZ78&hd=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vh1qbOGQZ78&hd=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<3 <3 <3

February 2011 is too far away.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Of Moons, Birds, and Monsters ~ MGMT


----------



## Micah

Overtake You - R3D


----------



## Ron Swanson

Devo - Whip It


----------



## Micah

Godspeed - Anberlin


----------



## Josh

Sex Music - Tank


----------



## Jeremy

What Child Is This Anyway? - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## marioboy19

silence


----------



## Micah

Who We Are - RED

<3


----------



## Slickyrider

Protect The Espers! -Final Fantasy 6

:3


----------



## Micah

Game On - Disciple


----------



## Josh

Who's that Chick? - David Guetta feat. Rihanna


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/wrA_1Co3oJ0

Ogod, <3


----------



## Josh

Raining Men - Rihanna feat. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Princess

I think UR a Contra - Vampire Weekend
~~~
California Love - Dr. Dre & Tupac Shakur


----------



## muffun

Kennedy - Ratatat


----------



## Thunder

Boots - The Killers


----------



## Princess

A Dagger Through The Heart Of St. Angeles - Alexisonfire


----------



## Ricano

I'm Good, I'm Gone. (Black kids remix)


----------



## Nightray

Ghosts N stuff - Deadmau5


----------



## Princess

Boots - The Killers


----------



## Thunder

Waiting for the End - Linkin Park


----------



## muffun

Black Panther - Crystal Castles


----------



## ANDREW RYAN

Poets of the Fall - Maybe Tomorrow is a Better Day


----------



## Princess

We R Who We R - Ke$ha


----------



## Gnome

Spaceship Adventure - The Killers

*censored.3.0* year yo gabba gabba


----------



## Micah

Hope - Manic Drive


----------



## Thunder

Terminals - Relient K


----------



## Micah

Believe - The Letter Black


----------



## Little Miss

Starman - David Bowie.


----------



## Thunder

End Love - Ok Go


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Zingy - Ak'Sent


----------



## Thunder

The Killers - Spaceman (Live at the Royal Albert Hall)


----------



## Marcus

ACDC-Thunderstruck


----------



## Thunder

AC/DC - Marcus

Hehehehehe, not really.

The Killers - This is Your Life (Live at Royal Albert Hall)


----------



## muffun

Crystalised - The xx


----------



## Marcus

hey I see what you did there!

Rise Against-Paper Wings


----------



## Thunder

Hehe.

Bling (Confessions of a King) - The Killers (Live from the Royal Albert Hall)


----------



## Micah

Feed The Machine - RED


----------



## muffun

Minors - Toro Y Moi


----------



## Ron Swanson

The Temper Trap - Fools


----------



## Micah

This. <3

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cLdqGJ-SlL8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cLdqGJ-SlL8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Youth ~ MGMT


----------



## Micah

Live Your Life - T.I. feat. Rihanna


----------



## Josh

Popping Bottles - T.I. feat. Drake


----------



## Trundle

Nothing feat. Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Micah

Feed The Machine - RED

ZOMG


----------



## Thunder

Mombasa - Hans ZImmer


----------



## Thunder

The Killers - Bling


----------



## muffun

Skeleton Boy - Friendly Fires


----------



## Micah

Feed The Machine - R3D


----------



## Princess

Nature of the Experiment - Tokyo Police Club


----------



## Micah

Ordinary World - R3D


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Feed The Machine - RED
> 
> ZOMG


^


----------



## Josh

Cash Flow - Ace Hood feat. T-Pain and Rick Ross


----------



## muffun

Half Mast - Empire of the Sun


----------



## Thunder

Change Your Mind - The Killers


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Read My Mind ~ The Killers

awww yeaaaah


----------



## Thunder

Bling (Confessions of a King) - The Killers

Everyone, post Killers songs!


----------



## Ron Swanson

Beirut - No Dice


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sleigh Ride ~ Relient K


----------



## muffun

The Shower Scene - Brand New


----------



## Micah

In Division - Underoath


----------



## Micah

Bury Me - Tedashii (feat. Lecrae)


----------



## Micah

Faceless - R3D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Marcus

Only Girl-Rihanna


----------



## Marcus

When you were young-The Killers


----------



## Thunder

Christmas Lights - Coldplay


----------



## muffun

Acceptable in the 80's - Calvin Harris


----------



## Josh

Ridaz - Eminem


----------



## Marcus

Rise Against-Behind Closed Doors


----------



## Micah

High - Lecrae (feat. Sho Baraka & Suz)


----------



## muffun

Congratulations - MGMT


----------



## Micah

Crazy Love - Hawk Nelson


----------



## muffun

Of Birds, Moons, and Monsters - MGMT


----------



## Ron Swanson

Friendly Fires - Paris


----------



## muffun

Pieces of What - MGMT


----------



## Josh

6'7'' - Lil Wayne feat. Cory Gunz

Weezy is back, Nuff said.


----------



## Jeremy

What Child Is This? - Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Marcus

Thriller-MJ
Nostalgia


----------



## Micah

Please Don't Let Me Go (Radio Edit) - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Bacon Boy

In Love With the 80's (Pink Tux To The Prom) ~ Relient K


----------



## Robin

Dubstep Santa (CHRISTMAS BASSLINE) - Dubstep Santa


----------



## muffun

Too Fake - Hockey


----------



## Princess

Muffun said:
			
		

> Pieces of What - MGMT


Pieces of whaaaaaaaat
Pieces of whaaaAAaaaaAAaaattt

Pieces of whaaaaaaaat
doesn't matta anymore~


----------



## Micah

Faceless - RED

_Shadows growing in my mind
Wants I just can_


----------



## OJ.

Secrets - OneRepublic


----------



## Micah

Send Me/Represent - 116 Clique


----------



## Phil

RED - Feed The Machine~


----------



## Micah

^^^ Good song 

No Plan B (Kubiks Remix) - Manafest


----------



## Phil

Comatose said:
			
		

> ^^^ Good song
> 
> No Plan B (Kubiks Remix) - Manafest


Just noticed you have it in your sig.


----------



## Micah

That's 'cuz it's the best song ever. 

Stand In The Rain - Superchick


----------



## Robin

Juggernauts (Nero Remix) - Enter Shikari


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

99 Left Balloons ~ Nena


----------



## Princess

Expectation - Tame Impala


----------



## Vooloo

Real - SHINee


----------



## Numner

Erotic Electronic Santa Clause - Blazer Force


----------



## Micah

Paperthin Hymn - Anberlin


----------



## muffun

I LOVE YOU MORE TODAY THAN YESTERDAY

i don't know who it's by


----------



## Micah

Pieces - RED


----------



## muffun

Dance of the Hours 1 - Fantasia 1940


----------



## Princess

Pizza Party - L'Homme Run


----------



## Micah

More To This - The Letter Black


----------



## Robin

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## PoxyLemon

the messanger - Linkin Park


----------



## Josh

The Plan - J.Cole


----------



## Robin

Mothership - Enter Shikari


----------



## PoxyLemon

Whipped Cream - Ludo


----------



## Princess

Intro (Christmas from Space) - MGMT


----------



## Liv

These days - Nico


----------



## muffun

Wanna Be Black - Hockey


----------



## Princess

Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Micah

Music In Me - HSM

<3


----------



## PoxyLemon

Burning in the skies - Linkin Park


----------



## brotatochip

Aint No Rest For The Wicked ~ Cage The Elephant


----------



## Kyel

http://www.youtube.com/v/c2GCEXmYDBY


----------



## muffun

For the Widows in Paradise - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Micah

Renegade - Manafest


----------



## brotatochip

Take Me Home ~ The Downtown Fiction


----------



## Micah

Faceless - RED


----------



## muffun

Never Know - Jack Johnson


----------



## Thunder

This Too Shall Pass - Ok Go


----------



## Micah

Can't Be Tamed - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Jeremy

Lo, How A Rose E'er Blooming - Mahalia Jackson

(yeeeea)


----------



## Josh

Hey Cutie - Soulja Boy feat. Trey Songz


----------



## Josh

Kiss Her - T-Pain


----------



## AndyB

Overkill - Colin Hay


----------



## PoxyLemon

AndyB said:
			
		

> Overkill - Colin Hay


Good song

Lez Be Friends - The Midnight Friends


----------



## Micah

Deafening - Disciple


----------



## Josh

All I Want Is You - Miguel feat. J.Cole

Real R&B there.


----------



## Micah

Chimney Intruder - Antione Dodson


----------



## PoxyLemon

The Requiem - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Bye Bye Beautiful - Nightwish


----------



## Thunder

The Hardest Button to Button - The White Stripes


----------



## OJ.

Big Time Rush- All I Want For Christmas

woot


----------



## Princess

Boombox - The Lonely Island ft. Julian Casablancas


----------



## Thunder

A Dustland Fairytale - The Killers


----------



## Ron Swanson

Friendly Fires - Paris


----------



## Micah

Faceless - RED


----------



## Little Miss

I Can't Decide - Scissor Sisters.


----------



## Micah

Cadence of Her Last Breath - Nightwish


----------



## PoxyLemon

Charles II: King of Bling - Horrible Histories


----------



## Psychonaut

WHY CAN'T I STOP LISTENING?


----------



## PoxyLemon

Boys and Girls - LM.C


----------



## Trundle

Only on tuesdays


----------



## Thunder

When I'm Gone - Eminem


----------



## Trundle

Lowest Place - Audra Lynn


----------



## Micah

My Brain Says Stop, My Heart Says Go - FM Static


----------



## Thunder

A Great Big Sled - The Killers


----------



## Robin

Closer to the Edge - 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## Micah

Need Your Love - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Robin

Watercolour - Pendulum


----------



## Micah

The Christmas Song - Flyleaf


----------



## Micah

New Shalom - Lecrae feat. Pro


----------



## Josh

Ed Hardy Party - Skepta feat. Tinchy Strider


----------



## Micah

321 - Disciple


----------



## Trundle

Comatose said:
			
		

> New Shalom - Lecrae feat. Pro


Good song.


----------



## Leslie141

Sadly, im listening to a weeaboo song


----------



## Liv

Katy Perry - Firework


----------



## Micah

40 Deep - Lecrae (feat. Tedashii & Trip Lee)


----------



## Psychonaut

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>(OH BOY A VIDEO)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/5wFDWP5JwSM&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## Josh

First Time - Tyga feat. Pharrell


----------



## Josh

Change - Dirty Money (Diddy)


----------



## Liv

Neon Trees - Animal


----------



## Josh

Celebration - Tank feat. Drake

Love this song.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Eighty Eight - LM.c aka Katekyo Hitman Reborn OP4


----------



## ACCFDude1

The Blizzard Customer Support music(IT SUCKS BALLS).EDIT: I accidentally said another thing


----------



## PoxyLemon

Blackout - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

Whispers in the Dark (String Tribute Version) - Cellofourte


----------



## Princess

4th Dimensional Transition - MGMT


----------



## Psychonaut

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>this.  over and over.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/crTVZnSDPJM&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## Princess

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Ron Swanson

Paris - Friendly Fires


----------



## Phil

The Catalyst - Linkin Park


----------



## Micah

High - Lecrae feat. Sho Baraka & Suzy Rock


----------



## Princess

Tonight (I'm Lovin' You) - Enrique Iglesias ft. Ludacris


----------



## Micah

God Is Enough - Lecrae feat. Flame & Jai


----------



## PoxyLemon

I Just Had Sex - Lonely Island ft. Akon


----------



## Micah

Walking on Water - Lecrae


----------



## Josh

*censored.3.0* The Money (Remix) - B.o.B feat. Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Santeria ~ Sublime


----------



## Josh

It Ain't Me - T-Pain feat. Akon and T.I


----------



## Leslie141

Hare Hare Yukai
~Aya Hirano


----------



## Josh

Here I Am - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Rhonda

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> I Just Had Sex - Lonely Island ft. Akon


Im listening to that now xD


----------



## Micah

Q 2 Go - Shonlock


----------



## PoxyLemon

The Sexy Dr Reid On Criminal Minds


----------



## muffun

Lady Dada's Nightmare - MGMT


----------



## Micah

I Love You - Lecrae feat. Chris Lee


----------



## muffun

Dare - Gorillaz


----------



## Josh

No.1 - Rick Ross feat. Trey Songz and Diddy


----------



## Josh

Grapes - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Micah

Faceless - RED


----------



## Josh

Chillin - Wale feat. Lady Gaga


----------



## muffun

Get Outta My Way - Kylie Minogue

dasldkadnadl god


----------



## bittermeat

_Modest Mouse - Missed the Boat_


----------



## muffun

Black Blade - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Phil

Armor For Sleep - Walking At Night, Alone


----------



## Micah

Liar - Disciple


----------



## Nightray

Face to Face/Short Circuit - Daft Punk alive 2007.
<3


----------



## AndyB

Next to you - The Police


----------



## Micah

Captured Me - Flame feat. V. Rose


----------



## Nightray

Pretty Rave Girl


----------



## Thunder

Unnatural Selection - Muse


----------



## Nightray

No You Girls - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Comatose - Skillet


----------



## Micah

Right There - Disciple


----------



## AVGanondorf

Slaves Mass - Hermeto Pascoal

Great Album.


----------



## Josh

Extra Credit - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Micah

Eenie Meenie - Sean Kingston & Justin Bieber


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> Eenie Meenie - Sean Kingston & *Justin Bieber*


(un)


----------



## Micah

^ lol

Fight For Love - Disciple


----------



## OJ.

Love Like Woe - The Ready Set & your mom


----------



## Ron Swanson

Derezzed - Daft Punk


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

One (Your Name) - Swedish House Mafia ft. Pharrell


----------



## Micah

Naturally - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Mr E's Beautiful Blues ~ Eels


----------



## muffun

Fences - Phoenix


----------



## Thunder

Injection - Rise Against


----------



## Micah

One Time (Instrumental) - Justin Bieber

;D


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> One Time (Instrumental) - Justin Bieber
> 
> ;D


SNAP OUT OF IT!

*Plays some Skillet for Micah*

Dashboard - Modest Mouse


----------



## Micah

Mother Knows Best - Donna Murphy


----------



## bittermeat

_Modest Mouse - Dashboard_


----------



## Cottonball

Shipwreck - Sparks The Rescue   <3

'Have I been treating you right pretty baby? I'd be better if I wasn't so stoned
But now you're leaving me all on my own I swear I'll be a better man
If you keep drinking that wine little darling you'll be drunk before you know
When that other boy won't show any signs of a gentleman'


----------



## OJ.

Big Time Rush - Big Time Rush.

Ha, the song is the same as the artist. So you don't know which is which.


----------



## Cottonball

OJ. said:
			
		

> Big Time Rush - Big Time Rush.
> 
> Ha, the song is the same as the artist. So you don't know which is which.


Cash cash - Cash Cash

The song is same as the artist.. 

Hurhurhur


----------



## OJ.

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Time Rush - Big Time Rush.
> 
> Ha, the song is the same as the artist. So you don't know which is which.
> 
> 
> 
> Cash cash - Cash Cash
> 
> The song is same as the artist..
> 
> Hurhurhur
Click to expand...

The album is also called Big Time Rush.

BURNEDDD~


----------



## Cottonball

OJ. said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Time Rush - Big Time Rush.
> 
> Ha, the song is the same as the artist. So you don't know which is which.
> 
> 
> 
> Cash cash - Cash Cash
> 
> The song is same as the artist..
> 
> Hurhurhur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The album is also called Big Time Rush.
> 
> BURNEDDD~
Click to expand...

ORLYNAO?

Well Cash Cash's album is Take It To The Floor..


They too poor to not make up an album name?


----------



## OJ.

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Time Rush - Big Time Rush.
> 
> Ha, the song is the same as the artist. So you don't know which is which.
> 
> 
> 
> Cash cash - Cash Cash
> 
> The song is same as the artist..
> 
> Hurhurhur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The album is also called Big Time Rush.
> 
> BURNEDDD~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ORLYNAO?
> 
> Well Cash Cash's album is Take It To The Floor..
> 
> 
> They too poor to not make up an album name?
Click to expand...

They had to name it after the show or something. GAWSH. Unicorns sing the song. So don't blame me.


----------



## Micah

Feed The Machine - RED


----------



## Cottonball

Shake your kitty -- Lady Gaga


----------



## Cottonball

Sexy ugly -- Lady gaga


----------



## Micah

Ordinary World - RED


----------



## Cottonball

Summerboy -- Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah

Mystery of You - RED


----------



## Cottonball

Bad romance -- Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah

Moment of Truth - FM Static


----------



## Cottonball

Alejandro -- Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah

The Art of Breaking - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Cottonball

Dashboard -- Modset Mouse


----------



## Micah

Worth The Pain - Disciple


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

How To Save A Life - The Fray


----------



## Micah

Liar - Disciple


----------



## Trundle

Don't Waste Your Life - LeCrae


----------



## Thunder

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## Thunder

Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Undisclosed Desires ~ Muse


----------



## Micah

We Owe This To Ourselves - Anberlin


----------



## muffun

Chicago - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Trundle

One Time by Earthsuit


----------



## Micah

Break Down - A Rotterdam November


----------



## Micah

Break Down - A Rotterdam November


----------



## Rhonda

Cant stand it- NeverShoutNever


----------



## Rhonda

Cant stand it- NeverShoutNever


----------



## Nightray

What's My Name? - Rihanna ft. Drake


----------



## Nightray

What's My Name? - Rihanna ft. Drake


----------



## muffun

Casimir Pulaski Day - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## muffun

Casimir Pulaski Day - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Micah

There Is No Mathematics To Love And Loss - Anberlin


----------



## Micah

There Is No Mathematics To Love And Loss - Anberlin


----------

